#ubuntu-se 2011-08-29
<Philip5> ja wep är kass
<Philip5> kan hackas på några minuter typ
<Usr_dir-92-1> WPA enterprise ^^
<maxjezy> statisk är väl fast
<maxjezy> och dynamisk är rörlig?
<Usr_dir-92-1> Mm det är vad orden betyder iallafall.
<maxjezy> tack
<maxjezy> skrev en kommentar med orden men blev sen osäker om de va tvärtom
<maxjezy> vill inte framstå som en noob online
<maxjezy> räcker godt och väl hur jag framställer mig IRL
<realubot> maxjezy: wep knäcker man på 5 min.
<realubot> WPA2 är det som gäller.
<maxjezy> realubot, ja vet :
<realubot> WPA är väl också ganska svag eller hur är det?
<realubot> maxjezy: Bra. Glöm aldrig det.
<maxjezy> jag kör WPA3/TKA3
<realubot> 3?
<maxjezy> bara att jag undrade
<maxjezy> japp
<realubot> Det visste jg inte att det fanns.
<maxjezy> jag kodade det själv
<realubot> Vad är skillnaden mellan WPA2 och WPA3?
<realubot> maxjezy: Duktigt.
<maxjezy> haha :)
<realubot> Är det closed source eller delar du med dig?
<maxjezy> det är testing ännu så
<maxjezy> ber lulzsec hacka det åt mig
<realubot> Mm, sitter inte han i finkan?
<maxjezy> WPA-PSK/WPA2-PSK
<maxjezy> de kör jag
<maxjezy> ja vet inte riktigt
<maxjezy> är det inte flera personer som är lulz
<realubot> Mhm, men varför står det WPA-PSK OCH WPA2-PSK?
<realubot> Jo. Det är nog flera personer.
<maxjezy> bra fråga där :)
<maxjezy> min router har sånt automatiskt mode
<maxjezy> så ja vet inte vilket den använder
<maxjezy> that tetrisclone about 9 minutes in looks awesome
<maxjezy> 08.52
<maxjezy> i think i'm going to do a serious atempt to make a spy VS spy clone
<maxjezy> like the one for NES
<maxjezy> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LJC7DIP5JIw
<maxjezy> best game ever
<realubot> What?
<maxjezy> oh, i was in the wrong channel
<maxjezy> sorry
<realubot> maxjezy: Du som sysslar med video: http://slowmovideo.granjow.net/index.html
<maxjezy> realubot, coolt program
<maxjezy> well, det kräver nvidia
<realubot> Aha.
<maxjezy> jobba nu, bbl!
<realubot> maxjezy: Jobba?
<realubot> Nu?
<realubot> http://i.solidfiles.net/250a6.png
<realubot> Vad gillar du min seed?
<Haffe> Mors.
<Haffe> Är det någon action här?
<antii> Nej.
<Haffe> Ok.
<larsemil> where the action is
<Coffe> where ? *looking*
<kerouac__> larsemil: det är minst tio månader kvar
<kerouac__> maxjezy: "automatiskt mode" tror jag uppfanns inom wpa
<larsemil> hmm. någon som pillat med den här apachebuggen som dykt upp?
<HeMan> Morrn!
<HeMan> larsemil: man kör bara "/etc/init.d/apache2 stop" så minimerar man risken för apache-problemen!
<larsemil> HeMan: provade, men nu funkar inte hemsidan längre istället
<Kimmen> ...
<Coffe> HeMan, larsemil  service apache2 stop
<Coffe> tror även stop apache2 fungerar
<Markslap> larsemil: Konstigt.
<Markslap> Låter udda med tanke på att du stängde av webservern. :)
<larsemil> jag trollar bara
<Markslap> :D
<Markslap> Misstänkte det. :)
<HeMan> larsemil: men du behöver nästa inte vara orolig för apache-buggar!
<larsemil> HeMan: den här senaste är ju ganska saftig
<HeMan> larsemil: jo
<HeMan> larsemil: lite förvånande att det inte kom en fix samtidigt som rapporten
<larsemil> tog ju bara någon dag
<spixx> amelia: "litet" företag :P det var väll en viss underdrift.
<madbear> jag är riktigt JP idag men kan någon förklara det här
<madbear> jag skapar ett krypterat pass med perl crypt, sen skapar jag en användare med krypterade passet och klartexpasset fungerar
<madbear> utan att systemet kan saltet?
<madbear> ok jag förstår det nu
<madbear> crypt skapar ju såklart med saltet oxå
<madbear> dumma madbear
<larsemil> :D
<larsemil> madbear: #daladevelop 17 september
<K350> mp3blaster funkar inte i kubuntu 11.04 Den kräver /dev/dsp som verkar vara väck sedan 10.10 Så hur gör jag då?
<madbear> larsemil: omgs
<spixx> K350: scp host@ubuntu1010:/dev/dsp ./  :D?
<spixx> larsemil: kör den unset header fix som finns hjälper :)
 * HeMan lyssnar på Jonas Bonér som pratar om Akka, Actors och Agents
<HeMan> mycket intressant
<K350> spixx: Ser att jag använder snd_ice1712 hur katten jag nu ska få mp3blaster att begripa det..hm...
<K350> spixx: fick mp3blaster att fungera med "fel" ljudkort. Som inte är kopplat till mina högtalare och hörlurar...knorr....
<Barre> delhage: du behöver inte visa om: 1) vistelsen är 90 dagar eller kortare. 2) Du inte skall jobba. Men du får utan visum träffa kunder/klienter, gå på semunarium, mässor, konferenser, förhandla kontrakt och ta emot kundbeställning..
<Barre> delhage: man måste fylla i en ESTA online och snällt betala $14 i amdinavgift dock :/
<delhage> men hålla kurs r väl "jobba" då antar jag
<Barre> inte om du kallar kursen för konferense ;)
<rikard> Hej
<delhage> Barre: :)
<bamsefar> HeMan: Lyssnar du på Jonas boner?
 * Barre finner det smått roligt att den första japan jag har kontakt med i jobbet heter Suzuki i efernamn
<bamsefar> :D
<bamsefar> Barre: Alla gör det!
<Barre> bamsefar: precis som att alla i Göteborg heter Glenn :)
<bamsefar> Japp
<larsemil> #fail! För en halvtimme sedan innan sambo åkte till sitt jobb så frågade hon om jag ville ha mat. Jag bah: ne inge hungrig. Nu magen bah: GIIEEF FOOD.
<larsemil> okej possible bug. någon som kör chrome i ubuntu?
<HeMan> bamsefar: mmm
<larsemil> jag har tio flikar öppna, klickar alt+8, den fokuserar på åttonde fliken. klickar alt + 9 den fokuserar på 10nde
<phnom> Tror alt+9 fokuserar sista fliken per default
<larsemil> aha
<larsemil> ja se det gjorde de
<larsemil> n
<larsemil> undrar varför inte alt + 0 gör det.
<phnom> Mm, det kan man fråga sig.
<cHarNe2> kodein: har du koll på regex i emacs?
<Haffe> kodein: är väl i dalarna såhärårs?
<cHarNe2> varför är han det när jag har problem med emacs? :(
<Haffe> http://pgl.yoyo.org/bofh/
<phnom> cHarNe2: sudo apt-get install vim ? :D
 * phnom duckar
<cHarNe2> bäst för dig
<cHarNe2> fixade det nu
<cHarNe2> replace-regex => \s-+ => <SPACE>
<Pingviller> jag blir vimsig, om man kör en applikation på apache som måste ha tillgång till att skapa och lagra filer, hur är det egentligen man gör för att lyckas med det? chmod är inte direkt min favorit :(
<Pingviller> sätter man www-data gruppen att få read/write och create/delete?
<Kimmen> write = create och delete
<Kimmen> och det är www-data som behöver ha de rättigheterna ja =)
<Pingviller> härligt, tack Kimmen!
<Pingviller> jag gissa rätt för en gångs skull *does the happy dance*
<Kimmen> vsg
<CptNyggah> Man skulle nog kunna använda detta som tortyrredskap: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FbIXsSqCVPA
<Haffe> CptNyggah: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KHy7DGLTt8g&feature=related vad tror du?
<antii> Haffe: Den är bra åtminståne! :D
<CptNyggah> Står det 10 timmar?
<CptNyggah> Trodde 20 minuter var gränsen...
<antii> nää
<antii> HeMan: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZZ5LpwO-An4&feature=related
<larsemil> Haffe: oh the lulz
<CptNyggah> Käften, larsemil.
<larsemil> vad gjorde jag nu då?
<Barre> larsemil: du höll inte käften helt enkelt, och det var tydligen viktigt att du gjorde det av någon aledning O.o
<Barre> ??!!??
<larsemil> i guess.
<larsemil> men nu måste jag hämta barn på dagis. och jag som inte hunnit äta lunch. blir spännande det här
<Philip5> larsemil: se till att få psykbryt på dagis när du hämtar och så skyller du på hormoner och lågt blodsocker :)
<Pingviller> hormoner och blodsocker är alltid bra att skylla på, då behöver man aldrig vara ansvarig för sina handlingar ;)
<Philip5> precis
<speakman> Någon som har ett förslag inför TV-köp?
<einand> speakman: vad för tv
<speakman> einand: en sån där man tittar på
<Kimmen> vad ska den användas till?
<speakman> tänker mig en rektangulär :)
<speakman> tittas på?
<speakman> eller snarare; visa tv & film med
<Kimmen> 720p/1080p? vad har du överlag för krav på bildkvalite? pris?
<speakman> ingen aning - kört tjock-TV tills nu :)
<Haffe> Panasonic Kuro ska vara bra har jag hört.
<speakman> fast med tanke på att bildkvalitén varit riktigt dålig på platt-tv-sidan så antar jag att man vill ha rätt hög kvalité
<Kimmen> plasma har ju i regel bättre färgåtergivning, betraktningsvinkel och svärta samt billigare
<speakman> Panasonic har jag hört gott om i allmänhet
<speakman> vad är negativt med plasma då?
<speakman> verkar som utvecklingen stannat upp med plasma lite
<einand> speakman: se till bara så det inte är en 50Hz maskin, för dom skapar flimmer
<Kimmen> strömförbrukning är väl en grej, risk för inbränning fanns förr iaf
<speakman> Sony var jag såld på först, men dom verkar inte hålla mer än 1,5 till 2 år.
<einand> LCD bänner du väl inte in, fören efter dagar
<Kimmen> sen vet jag inte hur det är nu men de flesta plasma apparater stannar vid 720p upplösning som visserligen inte är så dåligt
<einand> speakman: kör på LG, eller Samsung
<speakman> einand: finns det 50hz än? och filmer är ju 50hz - hur funkar det då med 2-3-400?
<einand> speakman: kör på 100
<speakman> Samsung känns väl halvtryggt ungefär.
<einand> det är jämt delbart, så där märker du ingen skillnad
<speakman> k
<Kimmen> Samsung ska då ha bra bild, Sonys mellansegment verkar då schysst
<einand> och dom flesta filmer är gjorda för 60Hz
<Kimmen> har man 100hz så får man dock lite bättre än 50hz
<speakman> Sony KDL-55EX500 har ju prisats för sin bild etc, men jag vill som sagt inte köpa ny redan om två år...
<einand> Jag hade aldrig köpt en sony, fast beror mer på mitt hat hela koncernen
<speakman> jo, särskilt skivbolagsdelen... :)
<einand> Japp
<speakman> http://www.testfreaks.se/tv/sony-bravia-kdl-55ex500/
<speakman> ps3 eller standalone blu ray-spelare då?
<Kimmen> jag har en LG LD550 och är då nöjd med den men är väl inte toppenbild på den, den var billig och fixade resten av mina krav
<einand> är väl en massa problem med ps3 filmöjligheter på br?
<Kimmen> man kan ju sätta upp en streamingserver som streamar allt till ps3an
<einand> jo
<speakman> filmöjligheter?
<Kimmen> tror du blir mer låst om du köper standalone br-spelare än kör ps3 + streaming server
<Kimmen> men det kräver då fler grejjer
<einand> Madonna släppte en poor-bok för 10 år sedan, först idag uppmärksammar aftonbladet den
<Kimmen> poor-bok? bok om hur man gör när man är fattig?
<einand> tror du får bättre kvalitet om du köper en stand a lone spelare
<einand> porr menar jag
<Markslap> En poor porrbok.
<einand> skall jag köpa en skrivare eller en skanner
<einand> eller en borrmaskin
<Kimmen> borrmaskin, lätt val
<torskN> Halloj!
<torskN> Oj, vänta!
<rolfblidborg_> Halloj!
<Kimmen> tjo
<larsemil> det hade varit något
<speakman> har alla teven 3d idag? hade hellre varit utan mot att den var lite billigare..
<amelia> speakman: nej, finns massor utan fortfarande.
<speakman> amelia: på avfallscentralens elektronikavdelning?
<cHarNe2> 3d-stöd? trodde inte sånt fanns på konsument-marknaden :P
<amelia> speakman: nej, i butiker.
<speakman> http://www.hifiklubben.se/produkter/platt-tv/plasma-tv/panasonic_tx-p50g30y_plasma-tv.htm
<speakman> något att ha?
<amelia> om du vill ha en plasma så... de är rätt mekkiga tycker jag.
<Silasle> Plasma finns altså fortfarande ;)
<amelia> speakman: satsa på en LED eller iaf en LCD.
<speakman> meckiga?
<amelia> speakman: ja, i hanteringen sådär när man köper dem och ska hänga upp dem och om man behöver flytta dem sen.
<speakman> LED? är inte det bara LED som bakgrundsbelysning då? Alltså inte emitterande pixlar?
<speakman> vad händer då? dom får inte lutas va?
<Silasle> LED=LCD men med led istället för lysrör
<speakman> ja så har jag fattat det också
<speakman> men ibland verkar vissa vilja göra gällande att det är emitterande pixlar
<speakman> (bl.a. motiveras den fantastiska svärtan så)
<amelia> speakman: precis, du får inte luta dem, du måste transportera den stående och sådär.
<Haffe> speakman: OLED finns ju också.
<Haffe> Fast inte riktigt i de storlekar som brukar vara tv.
<amelia> speakman: http://www.netonnet.se/art/tv-och-bild/lcd_led-och-plasma-tv/tv-40-tum/samsung-le40d503/159029.3113/ <- billigare än så blir det knappt.
<Silasle> Oled är den där pixlarna lyser själva
<Haffe> Ifall du ska ha led, se till att få tag på en som är back-lit och inte en som är edge-lit.
<Silasle> Riktigt mäktig bildkvalite iofs. Men finns bara i mobiltelefonstorlekar :(
<speakman> fast jag vill nog inte ha mindre än 55tum
<speakman> var kan man läsa om nyheter kring tv? som typ nya modeller etc? finns någon nyhetsbevakning särskilt för teven?
<speakman> http://m3.idg.se/2.1022/1.377816/samsung-ue55d8005-led-tv-55-tum-av-wow-upplevelse
<speakman> satan va dyr bara..
<speakman> helt klart intressant med tv4play och sf anytime etc. Jag har ju abonnemang på tv4play premium :)
<speakman> "Den spelar det mesta vi testar, däribland mkv-filer utan problem."
<amelia> speakman: headweb
<spixx> amelia: litet företag indeed...
<amelia> spixx: men bra tjänst
<spixx> amelia: eller har jag fel när Inte Bra Moderbolag tar dig i sina klor :P?
<speakman> amelia: Kräver MS Silverlight
<amelia> speakman: inte alltid.
<Barre> speakman: nehe.. jag kör headweb via PS3, tror inte att silverlight är på den inte...
<amelia> speakman: är väldigt få av filmerna som kräver silverlight
<amelia> spixx: jag förstår inte vad du yrar om så jag ignorerar dig..
<Barre> nä.. nu drar jag hemåt... cya l8r
<speakman> hm - varför krävs det bara på vissa?
<amelia> speakman: för att filmbolagen bestämt det..
<speakman> ofc...
<speakman> Barre: ytterligare ett skäl till att köpa PS3 istället för standalone blu ray? :)
<speakman> men illa att webbläsaren verkar så seg
<speakman> å andra sidan är anal digitals orginalbox för ip-tv som hämtad från sena 80-talet
<speakman> Hur funkar det att se i Full HD från headweb i Ubuntu då?
<speakman> Flash för Linux är så ju otroligt segt :(
<cHarNe2> speakman: segt? hur så?
<cHarNe2> funkar mycke bättre nu än för två år sen :P
<speakman> fullskärm på youtube brukar hacka t.ex.
 * Silasle fattar inte riktigt vad alla ska klaga på linuxversionen av flash för. Både windows och linuxversionen är ju lika bra/usla ;)
<andol> Lite osäker på vilken faktisk upplösning Headweb tillhandahåller. Däremot så flyter i alla fall deras maxupplösning på fint, även om det förstås är möjligt att de erbjuder en lägre maxupplösning till oss Linuxfolk.
<cHarNe2> speakman: youtube? du kör inte html5?
<andol> Ser hursom bra ut på min 22"
<speakman> njae men det märks väl på min netbook
<speakman> den kan knappt spela youtube alls. än mindre svt play osv.
<speakman> och verkligen inte i några högre upplösningar :)
<speakman> nu hemåt!
<larsemil> speakman: tror det beror lite på vilket grafikkort det är, för mig funkar flash jättebra
<Silasle> Nvidia funkar väl bättre än amd i flash? :)
<cHarNe2> nvidia är väll bättre på linux överhuvudtaget?
<Silasle> Tror amd har kommit ifatt på sistone
<cHarNe2> vdpau är ju nice eller vad det ehter?
<cHarNe2> Silasle: på linux-sidan?
<Silasle> Med linux-drivrutinerna
<cHarNe2> Silasle: okok, får testa det på min win-burk :)
<Silasle> Eller ja, inte lika illa som för några år sedan ;)
<Silasle> Men jag kör alltid med nvidia ändå...
<Haffe> Nu dog kanalen.
<cHarNe2> Haffe: händer mer och mer vanligt tycker jag
<phnom> Men fötter mer och mer sällan.
<Haffe> cHarNe2: Folk börjar få riktiga liv?
<cHarNe2> Haffe: kanske är så, eller så har ubuntu börjat funka :P
<Haffe> :)
<rolfblidborg> Hej igen!
<cHarNe2> rolfblidborg: tjenare
<rolfblidborg> Var kan man dra hem en ubuntu-desktop om man inte kan använda torrent?
<cHarNe2> ftp länkar brukar finnas lite längre ner
<cHarNe2> rolfblidborg: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu/download
<cHarNe2> rolitg att dom har 32b som recomended :P
<rolfblidborg> Hittade denna http://home.danielnylander.se/ubuntu/11.04/
<rolfblidborg> cHarNe2: Vad tror du om den?
<rolfblidborg> Den fanns på ubuntu-se.org
<rolfblidborg> Antar att den är legit
<cHarNe2> jo då ska det inte vara några problem
<rolfblidborg> Gött :)
<cHarNe2> känner igen den domänen
<cHarNe2> rolfblidborg: bara att du hoppar in här igen om du får problem :)
<rolfblidborg> Jag är väll (nästan) konstant aktiv här :P
<hume> hej alla
<rolfblidborg> 'ello!
<hume> jag har ett konstigt problem med en htpc
<cHarNe2> hume: låt höra
<hume> jag kör ubuntu och mythtv, men när jag ser film så blir det ibland en rand tvärs över filmen
<cHarNe2> en grön?
<hume> ibland betyder att det är några gånger i minuten, inte mer....randen rör sig oftast nedåt, mer rand när det är mycket action mindre när bilden är stilla
<hume> nej, bara en skarv i bilden liksom
<hume> det är så både när jag kör med nvidia-drivisen och utan (Nvidia grafikkort)
<cHarNe2> ok, låter som problem med interlace om jag inte är ute och cyklar
<hume> interlace? okej...säg mer
<cHarNe2> nee nu ljög jag nog :P jag tänker på tv-apparater :D
<hume> problemt är både i vlc och mythtv, och jag har precis installerat om hela systemet och den är där ändå. men den verkar inte vara där när jag kör mytbuntus live-cd......
<phnom> vsync?
<hume> vad med vsync?
<phnom> Det brukar vara det när det blir så i spel iaf, om den hamnar ur synk på vertikalen så blir det såna ripples
<phnom> Så kolla om du hittar nån sån inställning i vlc/mythtv. Nu ska jag gå hem :)
<hume> vad kan jag kolla då jag har ingen vsync-rad i xorg.conf, vad jag vet
<cHarNe2> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Screen_tearing
<hume> cHarNe2, precis!!
<hume> eftersom problemet finns i både vclc och mythtv, torde det väl vara nåt med x-servern......?
<cHarNe2> hume: eller nått annat som dom delar
<rolfblidborg> nu är ubuntu nere
<hume> xv?
<rolfblidborg> Nu ska vi se om jag kan lära mig detta då
<cHarNe2> xv?
<rolfblidborg> Och samtidigt gå med i coola gänget
<rolfblidborg> (Det vill säga: Er)
<Barre> win 17
<cHarNe2> hume: jag kan inte hjälpa dig tror jag. kan inte så mycket om detta
<cHarNe2> hume: jag skulle kolla i #ubuntu
<hume> ok
<rolfblidborg> Jag inte bara installerar ubuntu, har tar även bort Windows
<rolfblidborg> realubot hade varit så stolt.. :')
<rolfblidborg> Okej, ett konstigt problem, efter att jag har installerat ubuntu så får jag bara ett blinkande streck
<cHarNe2> rolfblidborg: kan du skriva något där? som en terminal-prompt?
<rolfblidborg> cHarNe2:  nope
<maxjezy> rolfblidborg, testa klicka på ctrl + alt + f7
<rolfblidborg> maxjezy: Funkade inte heller
<maxjezy> rolfblidborg, testa klicka på ctrl + alt + f5
<rolfblidborg> maxjezy: Nope :-/
<cHarNe2> f1?
<maxjezy> okej, skumt
<maxjezy> jag har samma problem
<maxjezy> men ja trycker bara ctrl alt f7
<rolfblidborg> Ok :-S
<rolfblidborg> Testar att installera om det
<maxjezy> den verkar boota upp med tty8 som default eller något
<maxjezy> rolfblidborg, gäller det 11.04?
<rolfblidborg> maxjezy:  yes
<maxjezy> både 9.04 och 11.04 är skadat buggiga versioner
<rolfblidborg> Jaha :-/
<maxjezy> 12.04 blir nog bättre
<maxjezy> då de är LTS
<maxjezy> skulle nog rekommendera alla som upplever problematik med senaste ubuntu köra 10.04
<rolfblidborg> Men jag testar att göra om det :-)
<cHarNe2> maxjezy: ska dom köra unity op 12.04?
<maxjezy> cHarNe2, IDK, men man kan ju köra mint annars
<maxjezy> själv funderar jag på att installera mint igen
<maxjezy> ubuntu har gjort mig totalt besviken igen
<rolfblidborg> Jaja, jag hoppar in i duschen mesans det installeras, brb!
<rolfblidborg> Tack för hjälpen :-)
<cHarNe2> maxjezy: arch <3
<maxjezy> cHarNe2, jadu, kanske det kanske
<maxjezy> funderar på att installera windows på en av mina maskiner
<maxjezy> någon som har en windows-licens över?
<rolfblidborg> By the way, stod och väntade på att ett band skulle börja spela på popaganda, då hamnar jag i en Mac vs pc diskussion med en vakt
<rolfblidborg> Det var skoj :-)
<maxjezy> jag antar att du var mac
<rolfblidborg> Japp!
<maxjezy> antar att vakten hade bättre argument också
<rolfblidborg> Yay!
<rolfblidborg> Nope, det hade han ej
<maxjezy> dålig vakt!
<rolfblidborg> Nu drog det igång! :-D
<rolfblidborg> Vilken irc-clienten är bra?
<rolfblidborg> Jag känner mig helt handikappad, love it!
<antii> Irssi
<maxjezy> xchat
<hume> nån inne som har nån idé om screen tearing? alltså... om jag bara tar ett fönster med musen och flyttar det snabbt så blir det tearing-effekter - så det måste vara nåt med hela fönsterhanteraren...
<rolfblidborg> Irssiär väll i terminalen?
<rolfblidborg> Det känns lite väl hardcore :-P
<antii> nej?
<antii> mer simpelt och bättre :D
<antii> text = text
<maxjezy> lyssna inte på antii för han är betald av irssi
<rolfblidborg> :-)
<rolfblidborg> Hur får jag hem xchat då? Sudo apt-get install xchat?
<rolfblidborg> Tydligen :-)
<maxjezy> yes
<rolfblidborg_> GÃ¥r ju inte att ansluta...
<rolfblidborg_> Tack it-teknikern på skolan...
<maxjezy> :)
<rolfblidborg_> kan jag komma runt det på något sätt?
<rolfblidborg_> Holy crap, klockan är halv 9 och jag har inte ätit än
<rolfblidborg_> konstigt att jag är hungrig då
<amelia> uhm, klockan är halv sju.. fast du kanske bor i ryssland?
<cahoot> finland?
<amelia> de är väl bara en timme före oss..
<rolfblidborg_> Nää, det är bara ubuntu somgör fel...
<amelia> var varken ryssland eller finland i GMT+4... det var typ Georgia och Förenade Arabemiraten..
<amelia> Georgien kanske det heter på svenska.
<amelia> och Azerbaijan som alla känner till nu.. :P
<Silasle> realubot: Märkte att den inte klockar upp grafikkortet när man kör folding, så den kör bara på halva kapaciteten :(
<rolfblidborg_> Kan man använda GPU'n när man foldar?
<Silasle> I windows ;)
<rolfblidborg_> Mjo, men jag tänkte i Ubuntu =)
<Silasle> Kanske med en liten fusklösning, typ wine, men egentligen inte
<rolfblidborg_> ok =9
<rolfblidborg_> Sen har jag inte förstått hur jag installerar det i windows
<rolfblidborg_> Linux*
<rolfblidborg_> Har inte försökt heller
<Silasle> http://foldingforum.org/viewtopic.php?f=52&t=6793
<rolfblidborg_> Tack, men jag tänkte med CPU'n :)
<K350> mp3blaster tycks funka med /dev/dsp vilket jag inte har. Anväder snd_ice1712. Någon som vet hur man får mp3blaster att fungera med det?
<rolfblidborg_> hur gör man med spotify?
<rolfblidborg_> Finns det till linux?
<Silasle> Om du har premium eller unlimited
<Silasle> Annars funkar det utmärkt med wine
<rolfblidborg_> okej, är det bara att installera via apt-get?
<Silasle> Nä
<Silasle> Har du premium, unlimited?
<cahoot> K350, mp3blaster kan inte alsa?
<K350> cahoot: jo, säkert. Men jag har ett annat ljudkort
<K350> cahoot: Använder ett M Audio Delta ljudkort.
<Haffe> Åhå.
<Haffe> Fina grejer.
<tiina> hej
<tiina> någon som kan säga hur man byter login sceen bild i ubuntu till original?
<tiina> login screen bild?
<cahoot> K350, frågan är om mp3blaster inte är kompetent att använda sig av alsa - ljudkortsfabriktatet är inte av intresse för den frågeställningen
<tiina> hej
<tiina> hur byter man till orginal inlog window till ubuntu 11.04?
 * Silasle pratar med en robot.
<Silasle> Det är roligare än med riktiga människor ibland ;)
<[Spooky]> itmannen: Tjena! ;)
<realubot> 19:57 < tiina> hur byter man till orginal inlog window till ubuntu 11.04?
<realubot> 19:57 -!- tiina [~tiina@c-0e7972d5.08-238-73746f23.cust.bredbandsbolaget.se] has quit [Quit: Ex-Chat]
<realubot> Varför svarade ni inte?
<realubot> Ni får ju vara med på noterna lite.
<[Spooky]> realubot: Jag vet inte hur man gör det så jag ville inte svara...
<[Spooky]> realubot: Viker du nått då? :P
<chripher> någon som fått handelsbankens dosa att fungera med sladd i 64
<Chripherb> någon som installerat dosa med sladd på ubuntu64
<[Spooky]> Chripherb: Inte jag, jag har fsb...
<Philip5> och jag kör med seb
<Chripherb> det känns som om det fattat någon länk
<Chripherb> nordea kör ju samma fast enklare säkerhet
<realubot> [Spooky]: Jag viker för fullt men det går ju segt som sirap.
<realubot> [12:59:19] Completed 1476450 out of 2000000 steps  (73%)
<realubot> [13:07:57] Completed 1480000 out of 2000000 steps  (74%)
<realubot> [13:55:20] Completed 1500000 out of 2000000 steps  (75%)
<realubot> [14:44:15] Completed 1520000 out of 2000000 steps  (76%)
<realubot> [15:32:30] Completed 1540000 out of 2000000 steps  (77%)
<realubot> [16:22:33] Completed 1560000 out of 2000000 steps  (78%)
<realubot> [17:10:48] Completed 1580000 out of 2000000 steps  (79%)
<realubot> [17:58:20] Completed 1600000 out of 2000000 steps  (80%)
<realubot> [18:47:47] Completed 1620000 out of 2000000 steps  (81%)
<realubot> [Spooky]: Där ser du.
<[Spooky]> realubot: Hehe det går det på min server med, fattar inte varför..
<maxjezy> OMGZ
<realubot> [Spooky]: Du viker ju snabbt på någon av dina datorer?
<[Spooky]> realubot: Oj, det var segt, har du ställt in den fel kanske?
<[Spooky]> realubot: Mm denna jag sitter vid här, men bara 250000 steps på de bitarna, kanske därför jag får mindre poäng?
<datorn> first day at school
<datorn> wonderfull
<[Spooky]> Samma här fast jobbet, mindre kul.. ;)
<Peyam> MÃ¥ste plugga
<Peyam> Elektroteknik
<realubot> [Spooky]: Det kanske är för att jag har ställt in large?
<realubot> [Spooky]: Nu minns jag inte om jag gjorde det men det skulle kanske förklara varför det går så långsamt och varför jag ändå har mer poäng?
<[Spooky]> realubot: Kan vara det, men satte normal på servern men blev ändå 100 milj steps typ...
<realubot> [Spooky]: Det går ju väldigt segt för mig men samtidigt får jag ju många poäng/WU?
<[Spooky]> realubot: WU måste ju vara Work Units?
<[Spooky]> Och en WU är 0-100% steps va?
<sybariten> någon som har nån ide om hur man kan printa fields $1 , sen mellanslag, sen fields $2-$NF , i awk ?  allt på samma rad....
<[Spooky]> realubot: Här har du från min server. [18:58:15] Completed 4300000 out of 10000000 steps  (43%)
<[Spooky]> [19:29:22] Completed 4400000 out of 10000000 steps  (44%)
<sybariten> jag har en forloop som gör 2-NF, men får inte ihop det med compound awk statements eller vad man ska säga
<Peyam> Betalade 1000:- för böcker idag
<realubot> [Spooky]: Din server verkar lika seg som min dator ungefär men varför är din andra dator så snabb då?
<realubot> [Spooky]: Jag vet faktiskt inte vad en WU är men jag tror det är 0-100%.
<Silasle> nu har min gpu äntligen börjat arbeta för fullt :)
<[Spooky]> realubot: Mm, sen misstänker jag att mina två tar olika typer av delar...
<Peyam> Kolla 3an
<Peyam> hollywood fruar typ
<realubot> [Spooky]: Hm, vad menar du nu? Två olika delar?
<[Spooky]> realubot: Så när min server har gjort en wu så borde ju mina poäng öka mycket...
<[Spooky]> realubot: Olika typer av wu..
<realubot> [Spooky]: Mangez har viket 1 WU och han har 600 poäng. Du har vikt 11 WU och har 759  poäng. Hur hänger det ihop?
<realubot> [Spooky]: Ja, och jag borde få måååånga poäng när jag går från 81->100% på den jag håller på med nu. Den har ju tagit dagar att göra klar. :S
<[Spooky]> realubot: Ingen aning, men kan vara att han har large wu och då är det högre poäng...
<realubot> Ja, fråga mig inte. Jag vet inte. Men det är nog inget fel på Folding@home utan på något sätt värderas väl WU olika.
<[Spooky]> Ska testa att sätta min här på large...
<realubot> [Spooky]: Jag trodde du hade monsterhårdvara som fixade 11 WU i ett nafs men sedan såg jag att du inte fick så många poäng för dom.
<realubot> itmannen får inte många poäng heller.
<[Spooky]> Nä jag har rätt så gamla grejjer, sparar till en Mac Mini så jag skippar att uppgradera min PC..
<[Spooky]> realubot: Här är den inställd på "big"...
<[Spooky]> realubot: Nä det verkade inte ändra antal steps..
<[Spooky]> Nu film och sedan nanna kudden, vi ses imorrn alla, kram på er!
<exer> exit
<peppis_> Varför kommer jag bara åt mina datorer i bland?
<realubot> peppis_: Öh? Precisera tack.
<peppis_> realubot: ibland ser jag bara mina två datorer i samma nätverk
<realubot> peppis_: Jaha.
<peppis_> realubot: vad kan vara fel?
<realubot> peppis_: Bra fråga.
<realubot> Jag vet inte.
<peppis_> ok
<peppis_> Får försöka dela filer på något annat sätt
<realubot> http://ubuntu-se.org/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=208&t=54741
<realubot> Ubuntu Sverige på Folding@home.
<peppis_> ?
<lilleman72> realubot du som kan allt...VMware försöker jag köra men jag fattar inte guiden på elitepvpers
<Peyam> vem kan elektronik?
<lilleman72> Peyam beror på vad det gäller
<maxjezy> Ingen som sitter på lite gammal hårdvara som nvidia kort med cuda, ssd diskar, i7 processorer osv och det bara skräpar?
<maxjezy> och kan tänkas skänka eller byta mot tex några dvd/vhs filmer
<lilleman72> maxjezy lol
<lilleman72> du har inte en Sprillans Nytillverkad P4-2.66 CPU liggandes & skräpar?
<lilleman72> ^^
<maxjezy> tyvärr
<lilleman72> fan
<lilleman72> vad e du för en nisse som inte har sånt jag behöver?? :P
<maxjezy> ja är ganska värdelös
<maxjezy> har iaf en öl att dränka mina sorger i
<Philip5> maxjezy: sånt har jag men inte som ligger och skräpar :)
<Philip5> tyvärr inga sdd :(
<[Spooky]> realubot: Snart klar med en WU, ska se sen om den ändrar steps här...
<maxjezy> Philip5, :(
<maxjezy> ssd klarar jag mig nog utan men
<maxjezy> Philip5, har du tagit några feta bilder ännu?
<chripher> någon här nu som som fått handelsbankens dosa att fungera i 64 med 64drivrutin
<Philip5> maxjezy: nä du vill ju inte stå modell och posera
<maxjezy> joho!
<maxjezy> bara jag får stå naken
<Philip5> hehe
<maxjezy> och slipper dra in magen
<Peyam> vad betyder
<Peyam> vad bertder proberty name
<rolfblidborg> FÃ¥r vi en 00.00-dans idag?
<rolfblidborg> x-link?
<Hund> Nafallo: Är servern nere?
<einand> 00:00 dancen
<einand> jag är x_link:s vikarie
<rolfblidborg> Jag vill inte vara oartig eller något, men det är inte alls samma sak :(
 * rolfblidborg går och lägger sig med gråten i halsen, god natt!
<einand> rolfblidborg: gör mitt bästa
<einand> jag har vart hans standin ett 10 tal gångger
<rolfblidborg> einand: Jag förstår det :-)
<rolfblidborg> Men med tiden kanske du bemästrar kunskapen om 00.00-dansen :-)
<einand> jag drömmer om, att en dag kanske bli hans ersättare
<einand> jo, såg att jag snubblade lite
<andol> Åhh, får rätt spännande ping-svar från ubuntu-se.org servern. Varierar från 10 till 600 ms.
<andol> Nafallo: Körs adder fortfarande från pony? Rätt ordentlig skillnad i alla fall - http://paste.ubuntu.com/677518/
<adaMs^> http://denbrunamaten.se/wp-content/uploads/2011/04/IMG_2168.jpg
<CasperN> att fota med blixt gör inte så det ser direkt godare ut
<maxjezy> de där ser fan snuskigt ut
<realubot> Jag kommer ihåg när x_link dansade i kanalen. Åh, vad vi njöt av den dansen.
<Philip5> ja det var tider då x_link skötte sånt
<maxjezy> ja man märker ju att 2012 är nära
<maxjezy> folk gräver bunkrar istället för att dansa på irc
<maxjezy> happ, då va ölen slut
<maxjezy> life sucks
 * CasperN tycker fler borde satsa på ubåtar istället för bunkrar
<maxjezy> en mega usbdriven ubåt
<Squarism2> Philip5: hallå
<realubot> [Spooky]: Det tar ca 50 min per % för mig. :S
<realubot> Det tar dagar att komma upp i 100%. Det ska bli intressant att se vad jag kommer upp i.
<einand> realubot: vad gör du?
 * einand är ledsen, ingen är nöjd med min dans
<realubot> Folding@home
<realubot> einand:
<einand> realubot: använder inte sånt
<realubot> einand: http://fah-web.stanford.edu/cgi-bin/main.py?qtype=teampage&teamnum=210289
<realubot> einand: Det är det jag gör alltså.
<einand> aha
<realubot> einand: Varför använder du inte sådana saker?
<einand> för lite batteri för slösa min cpu på det, och mina serverar har för lite cpu
<realubot> Nu ligger ubuntu-se.org nere.
<einand> gör den jämt
<realubot> http://www.downforeveryoneorjustme.com/ubuntu-se.org
<maxjezy> en sida för den paranoida surfaren
<realubot> einand: Jag är mest orolig för elräkningen.
<realubot> maxjezy: Ja. :)
<einand> realubot: tja
<einand> elräkningen är väl inte så farlig
<einand> den sidan buggar ju
<einand> påstår att alla sidor är nere
<realubot> einand: Nej, jag var inte. top visar att Folding-programmet drar 50% konstant.
<einand> 50% vad då?
<realubot> Jag antar att det är den ena kärnan då av min E8200-prolle.
<realubot> 50% CPU.
<einand> och omvandlat i watt, vad blir det då, typ 20watt?
<realubot> Eller är det 50% av en kärna och 25% av totala CPU?
<realubot> einand: Jag räknade på det men har glömt. Ska kolla...
<gusnan> varför kör du top och inte htop?
<gusnan> då ser du ju användning på varje kärna...
<realubot> Max TDP 65W.
<realubot> Enligt specsen.
<realubot> gusnan: Därför att top är standard och htop är inte installerat från start i Ubuntu, typ.
<realubot> einand: Dålig ursäkt att skylla på batteriet på laptopen. Hur ofta kör du på batteri då? Du använder väl adaptern jämt när du är hemma?
<einand> när jag har hemma ja, men är det så sällan
#ubuntu-se 2011-08-30
<realubot> Tss.
<realubot> Klart du är hemma. Var är du annars på dagarna/nätterna?
<einand> jobbar på dagarna
<Jarulf> Gomorron Sverige.
<thecpaptain> tjenare allihop
<thecpaptain> jag försöker ansluta till ett trådlöst nätverk via Ubuntu
<thecpaptain> men lyckas inte
<thecpaptain> när jag testar att ansluta via Windows 7 så lyckas jag utan problem
<thecpaptain> samma om jag testar att ansluta med min iPod
<thecpaptain> vilket säger att min säkerhetsnyckel stämmer
<thecpaptain> någon som har någon idé om vad problemet kan vara, och hur man löser det ?
<thecpaptain> i ubuntu lyckas jag ansluta till ett annat lokalt nätverk, skapat av en router som ansluter via mobilt bredband
<thecpaptain> så jag kan bevisligen ansluta till vissa nätverk, men inte just detta
<thecpaptain> är det någon här ?
<Jarulf> Någon skillnad på kryptering i nätverken du kan ansluta till och inte?
<Jarulf> Använder du Ubuntus standardverktyg för att ansluta till nätverk?
<thecpaptain> ja jag använder standardverktyget
<thecpaptain> och jag tror där finns en skillnad i kryptering, dock inte verifierat
<thecpaptain> jag vill ansluta till min hyresvärds nätverk, och den enda antydningen på dess kryptering är att ubuntu automatiskt väljer den åt mig
<thecpaptain> har inte verifierat den med hyresvärden
<Kimmen> kan vara så att drivrutinen som används till trådlösa nätverkskortet inte stöder krypteringen
<Jarulf> Vill du prova gå runt problemet istället för att lösa det kan du prova ex. wicd som ersätter standardverktyget för att ansluta till nätverk.
<speakman> Starta "Log File Viewer" och se om där finns några relevanta utskrifter. Klistar i så fall in dessa på www.pastebin.org och posta URL:en.
<speakman> Är det en laptop?
<Haffe> Är det någon action här?
<antii> Nej.
 * Haffe välter antii för att få fart på det hela.
<Barre> kovältning.. whohooo \o/
<Haffe> Vet du hur jobbigt det är att välta en ko?
<antii> !
<coobra> kör ni med rsa keys (ssh)
<Barre> ja, jag gört
<larsemil> jak også
<Haffe> Jak er klad jak.
<coobra> hur "sparar" ni dom om en hdd pajjar eller så
<Barre> backup / restore     det i särklass viktigaste och den mest fundamentala process man skall lära sig innan man slår på en dator
<coobra> heh
<Haffe> Man kör väl tills det rasar?
<Haffe> Eller?
<coobra> jo men om man skaffa en ny
<coobra> +++
<coobra> Barre: hur gör du som är så kunnig ?
<Haffe> g++
<Barre> coobra: per default ligger de privata nycklarna i ~/.ssh katalogen, det är bara ta backup på dem
<coobra> jo men på vad
<Barre> coobra: jag använder rdiff-backup för att ta backup på mina filer..
<coobra> vad är en bra backup lixom hehe
<coobra> ahh
<coobra> menar mer mediet
<coobra> inte hur
<Barre> en annan hårdisk
<coobra> den kan ju pajja
<Barre> på en annan dator... i en annan del av världen :)
<coobra> haha
<Barre> jo, men om backupen försvinner så är det ju ingen fara, orginalet finns ju kvar
<coobra> ;D
<Haffe> PÃ¥ ett wormmedia.
<Barre> :O
<Barre> varför på ett wormmedia??
<Haffe> Så att ingen råkar skriva över din backup.
<Barre> en av de större fördelarna med backup är ju att återanvända media, det är ju lixom inte ett arkiv på något sätt..
<coobra> jo
<Barre> jo?
<HeMan> Morrn!
<Barre> morrn morrn HeMan
<rical> morrn
<speakman> Barre: använder rdiff rsync --link-dest ?
<Barre> speakman: nej, jag använder rdiff-backup :)
<Barre> speakman: http://www.nongnu.org/rdiff-backup/
<speakman> Barre: jag läste det. Men använder den rsync? och rsync --link-dest i synnerhet?
<Barre> speakman: tror inte den använder rsync alls, den nyttjar nog librsync direkt
<amelia> godmorgon!
<maxjezy> gomorra!
<rical> gomorron
<speakman> morons
<phnom> morgen
<andol> speakman: Nej, motsvarande --link-dest är inte vad rdiff-backup gör.
<amelia> Jaha, näst sista dagen på jobbet idag..
<rical> amelia: ?
<rical> amelia: vad händer sen?
<amelia> rical: sen slutar jag.
<rical> amelia: and theeen?
<amelia> annat jobb.
<speakman> andol: ok tack
<rical> amelia: kul, vart?
<amelia> rical: litet källarföretag i kista.
<speakman> installerade rsnapshot på servern nu, så får den hämta via ssh. Verkar vara svårt att hitta "Time Machine"-inspirerade lösningar där klienten skjuter upp backupen.
<rical> amelia: cool, antar att du har lite att välja på, så det lär väl vara bra?
<amelia> rical: det blir säkert jättebra. :)
<speakman> http://rbackup.lescigales.org/
<khem_> halloj!
<amelia> hej khem_
<khem_> amelia :-(
<khem_> :-) menar jag saklart
<khem_> laste din notis pa Facebook, spannande!
<amelia> khem_: japp. ska bli grymt nice. hur är läget med dig?
<khem_> det ar bra, har haft ratt mkt press pa mig
<khem_> en van som satte mig lite i skiten for en sak jag inte hade med att gora
<khem_> men nu sitter jag pa jobbet och mar som bast :-)
<amelia> gött det iaf.
<khem_> och i Thailand och en jordnara flickvan sa inser jag att jag kommer most likely alltid ha nagonstans att bo, en dator med internet och mat pa bordet
<khem_> darifran kan de bara bli battre :D
<amelia> haha, så sant så sant.
<rical> amelia: tror jag säkert, ångrar du dig finns det jobb här :)
<andol> speakman: Där du menar "skjuter upp" såsom i pusha, inte som i att senarelägga? Tja, vet iofs inte hur många färdiga lösningar det finns, men rent konceptuellt är det ju inte så lurigt -  ssh backupserver "mv backup.1 backup.2"; ssh backupserver "cp -al backup.0 backup.1", samt lite felkonroller och sådär.
<rical> amelia: på sånna här roliga egenutvecklade unix system: cluster-rsh cat /proc/meminfo | head -n 2 | awk '{sum += $2} {print sum}' | tail -n 1     >     3707969000
<amelia> rical: var är här?
<rical> 3.5 tb ram
<speakman> andol: jag avser en "Time Machine"-liknande lösning med hard links et al. rsnapshot är fantastiskt smidigt om det nu inte vore för att servern måste hämta backupen. Vilket å andra sidan avlastar klientmaskinen en hel del. Särskilt om man gör backup en gång i timman.
<andol> speakman: Jo, då var det som jag trodde.
<HeMan> speakman: jaag kör backup-ninja som sparkar igång rdiff-backup
<HeMan> speakman: så det är klienten som ser till att backupen blir gjord
<speakman> HeMan: okie googlar lite på saken
<andol> För egen del gillar jag http://www.tarsnap.com/ starkt.
<andol> speakman: Här har du annars en relativt rättfram konceptuell beskriv då det jag tror du vill göra - http://www.rsync.net/resources/howto/rsync_snapshots.html
<andol> Fast som sagt, utöver grunden så vill du nog snickra in lite extra felkontroller.
<speakman> rsnapshot gör redan 90% av jobbet. Har inte riktigt tid att uppfinna hjulet :)
<andol> Barre, HeMan: På vilka datamängder kör ni rdiff-backup?
<Barre> andol: menar du storleken på källan eller storleken på target med alla versioner?
<speakman> sent 21124683 bytes  received 28444943351 bytes  19544159.31 bytes/sec
<speakman> med rsnapshot över ssh
<speakman> snitt ~19MB/s
<Nafallo> hmmm. bara 96.5% wa pa adder.
<amelia> hej Nafallo!
<amelia> Nafallo: går det dåligt med dautasörvern
<amelia> ?
<Nafallo> amelia: you tell me ;-)
<Nafallo> amelia: tror jag raddat den nu dock.
<amelia> Nafallo: jag har inte varit inloggad på den sedan sist..
<andol> Barre: källan
<itmannen> Vad har hänt med drupal ?
<speakman> Sonys hemsida är seg som sirap. Det kanske är representativt för deras teve också.
<Barre> andol: inte mer än ~2,7TB
<realubot> ubuntu-se.org mår inte så bra.
<realubot> Support-forumet.
<itmannen> Nä jag märker det
<itmannen> Vad har hänt ?
<realubot> Bra fråga.
<realubot> Nafallo: Forumet ligger nere.
<realubot> http://ubuntu-se.org/phpBB3/index.php?support
<itmannen> realubot,  Det var därför jag ställd den :)
<realubot> itmannen: Jag vet inte varför det ligger nere.
<realubot> :)
<itmannen> realubot,  Nä det är inte så lätt att veta. har varit nere ganska länge nu
<realubot> http://i.solidfiles.net/2e41d.png
<realubot> ratio 311 på Lubuntu 11.04.
<realubot> ratio 198 på Ubuntu Studio 11.04.
<realubot> Värdet på Ubuntu 11.04 Desktop är knas såklart.
<Barre> HeMan, andol, larsemil: jag har en idé på en eventuell kioskvältare när detkommer till datalagring och virtuella servermiljöer.. skulle behöva brainstorma lite.. ok om jag under veckan när jag skissat lite bollar det med er?
<andol> Barre: Helt okej.
<andol> Barre: Bara du inte kommer dragandes med en flersidig NDA så :P
<Barre> andol: nej då ;)
<larsemil> Barre: alltid!
<realubot> Jag förstår inte varför du måste välta en kiosk för att lagra data.
<tiina> hejsan....får inte usb att fungera
<whomee> realubot: e de transmission webgui?
<tiina> jag skulle föra över mina kamera bilder till datorn med usb sd kort??? efter om installationen funkar inte det och nu installerar jag i blindo allt med usb?????Hjälp
<tiina> ubuntu/linux känner inte igen usb stickan där jag lade in mitt minneskort från NIKON kamera
<tiina> Hej
<tiina> jag skulle föra över mina kamera bilder till datorn med usb sd kort??? efter om installationen funkar inte det och nu installerar jag i blindo allt med usb?????Hjälp
<tiina>  ubuntu/linux känner inte igen usb stickan där jag lade in mitt minneskort från NIKON kamera
<realubot> whomee: Nej. Det är Transmission Compact View.
<realubot> Det är vanliga Transmission i Ubuntu men med compact view layout.
<tiina> realubot:Säger du till mig?
<realubot> tiina: Det är bättre att du kopplar in din kamera med USB-kabel och låter kortet sitta i kameran. Det är större chans att Ubuntu klarar att detektera din kamera än att Ubuntu har stöd för kortläsaren i din dator.
<whomee> realubot: aha ok, längesedan jag körde med transmission så :) good to know
<tiina> det går inte.......Nikon systemkamera har ej sådan sladd!!! Med i det kittet...jag kunde föra över bilder förut innan jag installerade om ubuntu förgår
<tiina> jag vill ju kunna läsa mobilbilder och andra bilder också via usb....minneskort....inget funkar ju
<tiina> jag har aldrig fått mobilbilder till datorn med sladden ubuntu känner inte igen det heller
<realubot> tiina: GÃ¥r det inte att koppla kameran med USB-kabel till datorn?
<realubot> tiina: Vad var det som fungerade innan du ominstallerade Ubuntu då?
<tiina> Nej känner inte igen nåt
<tiina> usb
<realubot> tiina: Installerade du samma version av Ubuntu?
<tiina> ja
<tiina> 10. först sedan 11.04
<realubot> Ok, om det fungerade då så borde det ju fungera nu. Hr gjorde du innan för att föra över bilder då? Innan ominstallationen?
<tiina> det har varje gång varit samma problem, jätte problem att få usb att funka i ubuntu/linux
<realubot> tiina: Det fungerade alltså i 10.10 men inte i 11.04?
<tiina> med samma card reader
<realubot> Jag undviker att använda kortläsaren och brukar koppla med USB-kabel.
<tiina> inga sladdar har aldrig funkat en enda gång så då fick jag rådet att köpa en usb sticka som läser minneskort nu funkar inte ens det hur all sina dar får jag mina bilder till datorn nu då?
<tiina> ingen mobil funkar, ingen kamera funkar inga andra enheter heller via usb
<tiina> ingen microfon,
<realubot> tiina: Stoppa in stickan i en USB-port och kortet i stickan och kör det här kommandot i Terminalen:
<realubot> lusb
<realubot> Och posta resultatet i Terminalen här i kanalen.
<tiina> ok
<tiina> Kommandot "lusb" hittades inte. Menade du:
<tiina>  Kommandot "lush" från paketet "lush" (universe)
<tiina>  Kommandot "lsusb" från paketet "usbutils" (main)
<tiina> lusb: kommandot hittades inte
<realubot> lsusb
<realubot> Skrev fel.
<tiina> ok
<tiina> Kommandot "lusb" hittades inte. Menade du:
<tiina>  Kommandot "lush" från paketet "lush" (universe)
<tiina>  Kommandot "lsusb" från paketet "usbutils" (main)
<tiina> lusb: kommandot hittades inte
<tiina> fel
<tiina> Bus 005 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
<tiina> Bus 004 Device 006: ID 058f:6366 Alcor Micro Corp. Multi Flash Reader
<tiina> Bus 004 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
<tiina> Bus 003 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
<tiina> Bus 002 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
<tiina> Bus 001 Device 002: ID 046d:c513 Logitech, Inc. MX3000 Cordless Desktop Receiver
<tiina> Bus 001 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
<realubot> tiina: Det ser ju ut som om Ubuntu hittar din kortläsare i.a.f.: Bus 004 Device 006: ID 058f:6366 Alcor Micro Corp. Multi Flash Reader
<tiina> okey men syns inget på skärmen eller i programmen
<realubot> tiina: Hold on.
<tiina> ok
<whomee> om du trycker i ditt minneskort i datorn och skriver sen: dmesg | tail
<speakman> dmesg | tail | pastebinit
<realubot> tiina: Vad har du för dator?
<tiina> amd phenom med ati hd 3450 i
<realubot> tiina: Kör även kommandot som whomee och speakman gav dig: dmesg | tail -50 och klistra in resultatet i pastebin och länka till pastebin här.
<realubot> !pastebin | tiina
<ubot2`> tiina: pastebin är en tjänst du kan använda för att klistra in text som är fler än tre rader, tex konfigurationsfiler, scripts, felmeddelanden m.m. - http://paste.ubuntu.com
<tiina> ok
<realubot> tiina: Kör kommandot dmesg | tail -50 någon minut efter att du har tagit ur och satt i kortet i USB-kortläsaren igen.
<gorgo> godermorgon
<speakman> !pastebinit
<ubot2`> Factoid 'pastebinit' not found
<speakman> hur sätter man factoider?
<realubot> speakman: Det är det nog bara op som gör.
<realubot> gorgo: Good morning.
<realubot> gorgo: Morgon?
<realubot> Kl. är 12?
<speakman> ubot2`: help
<ubot2`> speakman: (help [<plugin>] [<command>]) -- This command gives a useful description of what <command> does. <plugin> is only necessary if the command is in more than one plugin.
<ubot2`> http://help.ubuntu.com/
<gorgo> hur var det här :)
<gorgo> realubot: ja det e väl morgon?
<gorgo> hehe
<realubot> tiina: Eller så kör du det här:
<gorgo> jag gick iallafal precis upp
<gorgo> hehe
<tiina> gick inte  ska kolla varför det inte gick paste in???
<realubot> tiina: sudo apt-get install pastebinit && dmesg | tail -50 | pastebinit
<realubot> och klistrar in länken du får som svar.
<realubot> gorgo: ;)
<tiina> http://paste.ubuntu.com/677850/
<tiina> nu gick det att paste in
<gorgo> hum
<tiina> realubot fick du mitt paste in nu?
<speakman> !pastebinit
<ubot2`> Factoid 'pastebinit' not found
<gorgo> den hittar ju kort-läsaren
<gorgo> kanske så att den bara inte syns i filhanteraren? att du får mounta manuellt?
<tiina> http://paste.ubuntu.com/677850/
<gorgo> tiina:  vad händer om du skriver sudo fdisk -l
<realubot> tiina: Japp.
<gorgo> då ska den lista alla enheter o hårddiskar
<tiina> ska kolla vänta
<gorgo> se om du ser ditt minneskort då
<realubot> tiina: Gör så här. Plocka ut kortet ur stickan och kör: ls -l /dev/sd*
<realubot> tiina: Sedan stoppar du in stickan och kör: ls -l /dev/sd*
<realubot> igen
<realubot> Ser du någon skillnad?
<gorgo> ja eller så ser man den i fdisk -l :)
<tiina> ok jag tar ut kortet nu
<realubot> tiina: Testa också det som gorgo sa: sudo fdisk -l
<realubot> när stickan är ute resp. inne. Ser du någon skillnad?
<Nafallo> Hund: nej
<Nafallo> andol: ja
<tiina> dev/sda1   *           1       38149   306425856   83  Linux
<tiina> /dev/sda2           38149       38914     6142977    5  Utökad
<tiina> /dev/sda5           38149       38914     6142976   82  Linux växling / Solaris
<tiina> tiina@tiina-Unknow:~$ ls -l /dev/sd*
<tiina> brw-rw---- 1 root disk 8, 0 2011-08-30 10:18 /dev/sda
<tiina> brw-rw---- 1 root disk 8, 1 2011-08-30 10:18 /dev/sda1
<tiina> brw-rw---- 1 root disk 8, 2 2011-08-30 10:18 /dev/sda2
<tiina> brw-rw---- 1 root disk 8, 5 2011-08-30 10:18 /dev/sda5
<gorgo> realubot: som du säger ;) ut o in :P
<Nafallo> !pastebin | tiina
<ubot2`> tiina: pastebin är en tjänst du kan använda för att klistra in text som är fler än tre rader, tex konfigurationsfiler, scripts, felmeddelanden m.m. - http://paste.ubuntu.com
<Hund> Nafallo: Nu går forumet att komma åt, men det är "SQL ERROR" som visas nu bara.
<tiina> Disk /dev/sda: 320,1 GB, 320072933376 byte
<tiina> 255 huvuden, 63 sektorer/spår, 38913 cylindrar
<tiina> Enheter = cylindrar av 16065 · 512 = 8225280 byte
<tiina> Sector size (logical/physical): 512 bytes / 512 bytes
<tiina> I/O size (minimum/optimal): 512 bytes / 512 bytes
<tiina> Diskidentifierare: 0x0005c9ec
<tiina>     Enhet Start     Början        Slut     Block    Id  System
<tiina> /dev/sda1   *           1       38149   306425856   83  Linux
<tiina> /dev/sda2           38149       38914     6142977    5  Utökad
<tiina> /dev/sda5           38149       38914     6142976   82  Linux växling / Solaris
<tiina> tiina@tiina-Unknow:~$
<tiina> stickan i nu i usb utan kort som kom texten ovan
<realubot> Den hittar inte kortet.
<tiina> okey vänta
<realubot> tiina: Testa också att sätta stickan i en USB-port på andra sidan av datorn om du inte har gjort det.
<gorgo> e den bak eller fram? eller vart kopplar du kort-läsaren?
<tiina> fram
<gorgo> prova att sätta den där bak
<tiina> använder aldrig bak
<realubot> Prova.
<tiina> med kort i?
<realubot> Ja.
<realubot> Och kör: sudo fdisk -l
<gorgo> kortet sätter du väl i efter kortläsaren?
<tiina> ok vänta
<realubot> när duhar bytt USB-port.
<realubot> tiina: Testa att ta ut och sätt i kortet i läsaren några ggr också.
<realubot> Och kör sudo fdisk -l efteråt.
<realubot> Öh?
<realubot> Nafallo: Varför kickade du tiina?
<gorgo> kan bero på att hon råkade flooda
<Nafallo> 11:20:29 -!- tiina was kicked from #ubuntu-se by Nafallo [pastebin please]
<Nafallo> och inte en gang. tva som jag sag.
<realubot> Löjligt.
<Nafallo> efter att jag sagt till henne att kora pastebin
<realubot> Hon visste ju inte vad pastebin var.
<Nafallo> !pastebin | realubot
<ubot2`> realubot: pastebin är en tjänst du kan använda för att klistra in text som är fler än tre rader, tex konfigurationsfiler, scripts, felmeddelanden m.m. - http://paste.ubuntu.com
<Nafallo> svart att missa?
<realubot> Hon började använda pastebin först när jag skrev sudo apt-get install pastebinit && dmesg | tail -50 | pastebinit
<gorgo> men hon e nog bara kickad, inte bannad
<tiina> http://paste.ubuntu.com/677860/
<realubot> Vad gör det om någon floodar när det är 1 person som ställer frågor i kanalen ochj 2-3 som svarar enbart på den personens frågor?
<tiina> här det nu har jag provat??
<gorgo> tiina: försök att använda pastebin
<tiina> jag gjorde det nu
<gorgo> :)
<realubot> Nafallo: Jag vet vad pastebin är.
<tiina> http://paste.ubuntu.com/677860/
<tiina> http://paste.ubuntu.com/677860/
<realubot> tiina: Där har du den ju?
<tiina> ja
<gorgo> ./dev/sdb1
<tiina> men inget syns på datorn
<gorgo> var det att den skulle sitta där bak?
<gorgo> tiina: det e inte alltid den läggs till i filhanteraren
<gorgo> tyvärr
<tiina> nej utan jag har använt den som är framme
<tiina> hur ska jag ladda filerna bilderna då?
<rikard> Hej
<realubot> tiina: Kör: sudo mkdir /media/sdcard && sudo mount /deb/sdb1 /media/sdcard
<tiina> hur ska jag göra att få bilderna till datorn då?
<tiina> ok
<gorgo> realubot: du tog orden ifrån mig :P
<rikard> Sitter och leter efter ett gränssnit/programg som liknar winamp nått bra tips ?
<realubot> gorgo: ;)
<tiina> mount: specialenheten /deb/sdb1 finns inte
<tiina> detta svar kom fram då
<realubot> rikard: Jag tror winamp-utseende finns till xmms2 eller så är det någon anna spelare.
<realubot> tiina: Sorry. Jag skrev fel igen.
<realubot> /dev/sdb1
<realubot> ska det stå. Inte /deb/sdb1
<rikard> realubot: får kolla på xmns 2. Tack
<realubot> tiina: sudo mount /deb/sdb1 /media/sdcard
<realubot> tiina: Kör bara det.
<realubot> Nej!
<realubot> sudo mount /dev/sdb1 /media/sdcard
<realubot> såklart.
<tiina> Finns inte är svaret???
<tiina> mount: blockenhet /dev/sdb1 är skrivskyddad, monterar som endast läsbar
<tiina> detta svar ovan kom nu
<tiina> blockenhet /dev/sdb1 är skrivskyddad, monterar som endast läsbar
<gorgo> hum
<gorgo> hur stort minne har du?
<tiina> nu kom fram ikonen om usb kortet på skrivbordet efter en timme jippiiii????
<tiina> stort
<gorgo> om du skriver df -h får du rätt storlek på ditt minne då?
<tiina> ska kolla
<speakman> !pastebinit
<ubot2`> Factoid 'pastebinit' not found
<speakman> den är på väg... :p
<tiina> http://paste.ubuntu.com/677869/
<realubot> rikard: http://xmms2.org/wiki/Client:Promoe
<realubot> rikard: Winamp classic clone. Jag tror inte du hittar något som liknar winamp mer än så.
<rikard> realubot: tack
<tiina> hur gör jag nu framöver ska jag alltid ha cardreader bakom burken?
<tiina> TACK för HJÄLPEN ni är ovärderliga!!!!
<realubot> gorgo: Hon har väl låst kortet manuellt med Lock-pluggen.
<rikard> m
<realubot> tiina: Det är bara bra om kortet är skrivskyddat så riskerar du inte att radera dina fotografier.
<tiina> okey tack.....
<DrGrov> Herregud
<realubot> tiina: Det är bättre du raderar alla från kameran sedan när du vet att du har säkerhetskopierat alla till datorn.
<tiina> kommer detta funka nu framöver?
<tiina> okey
<tiina> hur raderar man de?
<gorgo> det borde det göra :)
<gorgo> sen när du tar ut kortet, så tänk på att köra umount /media/sdcard
<gorgo> så du inte bara rycker ut det
<tiina> ok
<gorgo> kolla gärna med df -h så du ser att den försvunnit från listan
<realubot> tiina: Det kommer sannolikt att fungera i fortsättningen.
<gorgo> innan du drar ut det
<tiina> ett stort tack till dig er
<gorgo> :)
<realubot> tiina: Det är lugnt.
<realubot> tiina: Skriv upp hur du ska göra bara.
<tiina> tacl det ska jag
<realubot> tiina: Du behöver inte köra sudo mkdir /media/sdcard i fortsättningen. Det räcker med sudo mount /dev/sdb1 /media/sdcard
<realubot> tiina: Och glöm inte: sudo umount /media/sdcard
<realubot> Innan du drar ut kortet.
<DrGrov> Brukar inte sådant bli automatiskt direkt i Ubuntu?
<realubot> DrGrov: Jo.
<DrGrov> Eller är det något som inte riktigt fungerade bra där? Skrivskyddet är väl hoppeligen borta då hon nästa gång lägger in kortet, då skall det ju borda fungera automatiskt.
<realubot> DrGrov: Det kanske beror på att hon har en USB-kortläsare. Jag vet inte.
<DrGrov> realubot: Nej, det beror nog inte på det. Jag har en USB-kortläsare med, inga problem alls.
<realubot> DrGrov: Det kanske är olika beroende på vad det är för kortläsare?
<DrGrov> realubot: Helt standard 10.04 LTS och det snurrar på utan problem oavsett om jag använder GNOME/KDE.
<realubot> DrGrov: Det gjorde det för henne också men inte efter att hon installerat 11.04.
<DrGrov> realubot: Ah ok, alltså 10.04 funkade men inte 11.04. Det förklarar problemet.
<realubot> Jag läste lite buggtrådar om USB-kortläsare som hade slutat fungera i 11.04 så det är inte omöjligt.
<DrGrov> Jag tror på det du säger, skall varna gumman och fixa till det för henne i 11.04 om hon får problem med USB-minnen.
<DrGrov> Tror nog hon testat redan och det har funkat men vet ju aldrig om hon hunnit testa.
<rikard> jag hade problem med din inbyggad a korläsaren i burken. Men inte med usb minen/usb kortläsare
<realubot> DrGrov: Jag vet inte om det gäller alla kortläsare. Det var kanske bara vissa varianter. Jag vet inte. Jag använder aldrig kortläsare själv.
<speakman> https://www.eff.org/deeplinks/2011/08/iranian-man-middle-attack-against-google
<DrGrov> realubot: Ok, jag skall övergå också till något annat än kortläsare men har alltid kort kvar som funkat bra så jag slipper aldrig bort på nå vis :)
<realubot> rikard: Mm. Det är inte så konstigt. Det är mycket större chans att USB-minnen fungerar i USB-portarna än att Ubuntu har stöd för minneskortläsaren i datorn.
<realubot> DrGrov: Jag kopplar alltid kameran via USB eftersom jag precis som rikard har haft problem med att få kortläsaren på min netbook att fungera i Ubuntu.
<DrGrov> realubot: Jo, det är alltid bättre märkte jag också att lägga kameran direkt. Gjorde det i 10.04 med gummans kamera. Fungerade hur bra som helst med F-Spot tror jag det heter.
<realubot> speakman: Hur går det till att utföra en attack med ett fraudulent certificate i praktiken då?
<realubot> DrGrov: Mm.
<Kimmen> till att börja med behöver du ett cert utfärdat från en CA som browsern litar på
<speakman> realubot: Som det står; man-in-the-middle. Du låtsas vara Gmail och när användaren vill dubbelkolla ditt certifikat mot en CA så får den tummen upp. Du hänvisar i ditt cert till den CA du köpt den falska certen av och om den finns listad bland den stora mängden CA's som kommer levererat med moderna webbläsare idag så kommer allt gå rakt igenom. Inga ögonbryn höjda så att säga.
<DrGrov> Jag borde egentligen planera årets högskolestudier men här sitter jag ändå :P
<Kimmen> jag hade 70-80st trusted CA i min FF
<speakman> Ja du ser...
<speakman> Vansinnig konstruktion egentligen.
<Kimmen> jag tycker det är bra konstruktion men vansinnigt implementerat
<DrGrov> Något bra program att använda för att planera högskolestudier/planering rent generellt med bra överseende? Rekommendationer?
<realubot> DrGrov: Vad pluggar du?
<realubot> speakman: Ok.
<DrGrov> realubot: Hotell- och restaurang, förmansutbildning på engelska
<realubot> DrGrov: Jaha. Vad ska du bli när du blir stor då?
<DrGrov> realubot: Ingen jävla aning, får se vad det blir för något.
<speakman> realubot: din maskin skulle ju i sin tur bara kunna reläa all trafik vidare in på Gmail och bara filtrera ut det den tror sig vara intresserad av. Och användaren märker ingenting.
<DrGrov> Tar ingen större stress över det nu just, har för mycket med studierna nu då jag måste få in nästan 70sp på 9 mån
<realubot> förman i restaurangbranschen?
<realubot> Hur ska det gå till att få in 70hp på 9 mån?
<DrGrov> Mjoo men mera intresserad av läraryrket och eventuellt starta eget
<realubot> Varför läser du då den utb.?
<DrGrov> Vad har du med saken att göra?
<realubot> Jag är orolig för dig.
<DrGrov> realubot: Varför då?
<DrGrov> realubot: Finns det någon orsak att vara orolig?
<realubot> DrGrov: Det är ju inte bra om du inte lyckas ta poängen.
<DrGrov> realubot: Ja, det är väl inte helt optimalt men inte är det hela världen. Jag tar det som det kommer och försöker få in så mycket som möjligt så snabbt som möjligt.
<realubot> Ja ja.
<DrGrov> Ja men skit i det då om tonen är sådan
<DrGrov> Jag tar nog hand om mina studier på mitt sätt
<DrGrov> Men jo, trevligt att någon bryr sig ändå
<realubot> DrGrov: Ta det piano nu. Jag menade inget illa.
<DrGrov> realubot: Jo förstår det men hatar så in i helvete då folk börjar säga Ja ja åt mig
<DrGrov> realubot: Det är lugnt, vi går vidare. Talar något mera roligt än studier :P
<realubot> Ok. Ursäkta mig då.
<realubot> Jo.
<DrGrov> realubot: Nej, det är inga problem. Du visste ju inte om det
<Nafallo> Hund, realubot: forumet uppe
<realubot> Ok. Då så. :)
<realubot> Nafallo: Ok.
<DrGrov> Jag tror dock jag skall börja gå på anger management kurs, måste tygla min ilska
<realubot> Nafallo: Bra. Du har gjort det igen.
<realubot> DrGrov: Hehe
<DrGrov> realubot: Jag har igen börjat få oerhört kort stubin. Det är nästan farligt
<Nafallo> DrGrov: for dig eller andra?
<realubot> DrGrov: Aj då.
<realubot> DrGrov: På IRC är det ingen fara.
<DrGrov> Nafallo: Inte farlig på det viset men jag brukar alltid bli jävligt arg av en liten sak.
<DrGrov> Dock tycker jag om det på något sätt. Säger alltid rakt ut vad jag tycker och tänker så det definitivt inte lämnar något åt slumpen.
<DrGrov> Men nu skall jag kila iväg och planera studier, studier och mera studier
<DrGrov> En stor kaffe + en fet snus + massor av energi så blir detta bra ännu
<DrGrov> Vi hörs, ni skall ha det bra
<rolfblidborg|iPa> Blev förbannad på Windows och bestämde mig för att installera ubuntu
<rolfblidborg|iPa> Nu är jag förbannad på ubuntu
<Barre> du är helt enkelt bitter
<rolfblidborg|iPa> Faktiskt!
<rolfblidborg|iPa> Windows gör aldrig
<rolfblidborg|iPa> Som jag vill
<rolfblidborg|iPa> Och ubuntu gör inte heller vad jag vill
<Barre> och du gör aldrig som linux vill ;)
<cHarNe2> rolfblidborg|iPa: installera idag igen? :P
<rolfblidborg|iPa> Mest för att den inte förstår mig, tror jag...
<rolfblidborg|iPa> cHarNe2: Nja, plockade ur mina hårddiskar ur pcn oc nu är den klar att säljas :-)
<rolfblidborg|iPa> Den ska ut!
<rolfblidborg|iPa> Barre: Antagligen :-P
<rolfblidborg|iPa> Att skicka på linux funkade inte
<rolfblidborg|iPa> Inte heller att slå på tangenterna
<rolfblidborg|iPa> Funderar på att sälja min mbp och min speldator och sen köpa mig
<rolfblidborg|iPa> En fet Mac pro
<rolfblidborg|iPa> Det, mina vänner, vore något!
<rolfblidborg|iPa> Så, någon som vill köpa ny dator? :-)
<rolfblidborg|iPa> Finns i Sigtuna om någon vill ha en bjässe till dator :-)
<amelia> *gäsp*
<rolfblidborg|iPa> amelia: Sov!
<amelia> rolfblidborg|iPa: i wish
<amelia> rolfblidborg|iPa: man får inte göra det på mitt jobb. :(
<rolfblidborg|iPa> Jobbar du?
<rolfblidborg|iPa> Aha :-)
<rolfblidborg|iPa> Vad är det du jobbar med?l
<rolfblidborg|iPa> Alltså, man kommer åt alls möjliga knappar på min iPad
<rolfblidborg|iPa> Och missar en del
<amelia> rolfblidborg|iPa: jag jobbar med data och internet
<khem_> 2j vilket tempo de ar har :-)
<rolfblidborg|iPa> Ok :-)
<khem_> amelia: ar det inte du som far IT att fungera
<khem_> :D
<amelia> khem_: inte nu längre. :P
<amelia> idag har jag städat mitt skåp och slängt 1000 kollegieblock i sekretesspapperskorgen..
<andol> ofan
<madbear> amelia: det står typ <3 bamsefar på varje rad i alla block?
<amelia> madbear: nej.
<amelia> madbear: jag började här innan jag träffade bamse.
<madbear> men det kunda ha gjort...
<amelia> nej, jag brukar jobba på jobbet.
<madbear> och lämna humorn hemma
<madbear> iaf
<amelia> madbear: oftast så ja..
<einand> gösses vad irriterande det är att vara sjuk
<antii> japp
<CasperN> om folk åt mer lök skulle de säkert inte vara lika sjuka :)
<speakman> +1
<speakman> mer lökar åt folket!
<CasperN> precis
<Barre> jag lökar på jobbet, räknas det?
<madbear> lol!
<CasperN> jobbigt att man ska lukta som ett kebabkök bara
<madbear> det är väl bäst kanske om inte alla äter lök
<madbear> då kanske baciluskerna snart klarar lök
<CasperN> äh, lök har alltid fungerat, så felet är helt klart att för få äter lök
<madbear> jag käkade vitlökstabletter förut
<madbear> blev inte sjuk under den tiden alltså
<madbear> men jag stank ju....
<einand> min taklampa blinkade
<speakman> einand: så mycket lök? du vann.
<CasperN> helt klart bättre att bara käka god mat som innehåller lök, men tabletter ska ju funka
<speakman> !pastebinit
<ubot2`> Factoid 'pastebinit' not found
<speakman> meh
<einand> !einand
<ubot2`> einand, eller "Eleganten från Vidderna" som han också kallas, fullkomligt älskar olika !faktoider.
<speakman> !pastebinit-#ubuntu-se
<ubot2`> speakman: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<speakman> einand: hur sätter du dom här inne lokalt?
<speakman> !this
<ubot2`> Factoid 'this' not found
<speakman> !this is this
<phnom> !pastebin
<ubot2`> pastebin är en tjänst du kan använda för att klistra in text som är fler än tre rader, tex konfigurationsfiler, scripts, felmeddelanden m.m. - http://paste.ubuntu.com
<einand> speakman: ?
<speakman> !this
<einand> jag har inte satt dom
<speakman> !speakman
<ubot2`> Factoid 'speakman' not found
<speakman> !einand
<ubot2`> einand, eller "Eleganten från Vidderna" som han också kallas, fullkomligt älskar olika !faktoider.
<phnom> !spam
<ubot2`> Factoid 'spam' not found
<phnom> :(
<einand> !android
<ubot2`> Factoid 'android' not found
<einand> !faktoider
<ubot2`> Factoid 'faktoider' not found
<speakman> !factoids
<ubot2`> Factoid 'factoids' not found
<speakman> !factoid
<ubot2`> Factoid 'factoid' not found
<Barre> !Barre
<ubot2`> <barzam> Barre är så hardcore att han refererar till mat och toalett som I/O
<Barre> ;D
<bittin> NÃ¥gon som vill ha en Mac LC?
<coobra> lc ?
<bittin> low-cost color
<bittin> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Macintosh_LC
<speakman> Nån som kör PS3 för Bluray?
<Peyam> hej
<Peyam> Vad betyder "med hänsyn till ordning" inom sannolikhetsläran?
<Haffe> Att t.ex. (1,2,3) är annorludna än (3,2,1) eller (2,3,1)
<speakman> osannolikhetslära ftw
<Barre> speakman: jag gjört
<speakman> funkar tv4play/flash? eller är det helt kört?
<speakman> Barre: ^
<Coffe> Barre,  HeMan  *övriga* . så lunch på torsdag ?
<amelia> nej. :(
<amelia> jag börjar nytt jobb på torsdag, ännu längre ifrån där ni brukar luncha. :(
<coobra> heh
<coobra> sjukt
<coobra> mina datorer vill inte men alla andras funkar bra
<amelia> coobra: har du varit dummig mot dem?
<coobra> nä :/
<coobra> snällig
<amelia> datorer har också känslor..
<coobra> klappar
<coobra> matar med mycke el
<Barre> speakman: det finns flashstöd i den, hur bra det är vet jag inte. Har inte testat tv4play.
<coobra> ajja buss dax
<Barre> Coffe: jupps, jag kan :)
<amelia> Barre!!!
<coobra> ska skruva i 5 x 2TB i en snubbes server
<coobra> bbl
<amelia> Barre: snart snart snart, väääääldigt snart! *studsar*
<Barre> lilema!!!
<Barre> inte långt kvar nu :)
<amelia> nej, bara imorgon också.
<ePax> 0_o
<Coffe> amelia,  skaffa ett bättre jobb
<amelia> Coffe: /)"¤=)"#Y/"¤Y"¤)("=!)!"¤Y"¤("
<speakman> HOOOO!!!!
<speakman> Jag tror han friades!!!
<speakman> 15-Ã¥ringen!
<amelia> Coffe: det blir inte bättre jobb än så!'
<speakman> Åtalet ogillades!
<Barre> echo "/)"¤=)"#Y/"¤Y"¤)("=!)!"¤Y"¤("" | base64 --decode
<Barre> Coffe, skit ner dig!
<delhage> det var väl förväl
<Barre> delhage: ska ru med på torsdag?
<delhage> Barre: kanske
<delhage> Barre: var och när?
<Barre> delhage: det är Coffe som är sammankallande :)
 * Barre smiter från sånt så långt det går
<Coffe> delhage,  typ samma ställe som vanligt.. men kanske inte de indiska , dom har blivit sämre.
<delhage> jag har inte varit på indiska
<delhage> kan man inte ta lite mer centralt? ;) Typ runt fridhemsplan?
<Coffe> är ju bara 1 station bort. och svårare för barre att parka ..
<delhage> han får väl cykla eller åka kommunalt som alla andra
<Coffe> eller så ber du han hämta upp dig :P
<delhage> heh
<delhage> jaja, jag ska inte bråka, jag är ju inte ens säker på att jag kan komma ;)
<Coffe> jo bråka med Barre  , vi hejja rpå
<Coffe> någon som har tips på bra colo i usa ?
<delhage> rackspace?
<Coffe> url ?
<delhage> .com?
<Coffe> egen erfarenhet av dom ?
<delhage> jag har ingen egen erfarenhet av dom mer än en vps
<delhage> men dom verkar stora och kompetenta
<sybariten> öhm, måste ställa lite lama bash frågor
<sybariten> jag har funktionerna getprodnamesfromdir och getcentraldir ....   hur använder jag dem som input till grep i en ifsats?
<sybariten> detta funkar uppenbarligen inge vidare, if grep -q "$searchterm" getcentraldirs | getprodnamesfromdir; then      och   $(getcentraldirs | getprodnamesfromdir) skulle man heller inte göra...
<HeMan> grep -q $searchterm $(getcentraldirs) | getprodnamesfromdir då?
<sybariten> men då skickas väl hela vänstersjoket genom getprodnamesfromdir?
<sybariten> jag vill ju att den så att säga skall agera _innan_ ifsatsen o grep kommer i fråga... om man nu kan säga så
<HeMan> vad är det du får fron getprodnamesfromdir?
<HeMan> är det grep -q $(getcetraldirs) $(getprodnamesfromdir) du vill göra?
<sybariten> fick svar på dfet HeMan!
<sybariten> Det jag inte hade fattat är att.... exitkoden (som kollas av if) fås av det senast utförda programmet i kedjan typ...
<sybariten> nja alltså getc.. och getp.. måste jobba ihop.  Men såhär var det, man kan köra såhär
<sybariten> if getcentraldirs | getprodnamesfromdir | grep -q "$searchterm"; then
<sybariten> fattar inte varför jag inet såg det först... men men
<HeMan> ah
<sybariten> "sybariten: the exit status of a pipeline is the last executed command in the pipeline (usually)
<sybariten> so if some_command | grep -q foo; then # is fine                                               "
<NotOffensive> Vet ni vad det kallas när två bilar åker på samma fil?
<NotOffensive> Fildelning.
<NotOffensive> XD
<larsemil> waddup gangstahs
<Barre> tråkigt, ont i magen och betalar räkningar.. två fel blir inte ett rätt helt enkelt
<[Spooky]> larsemil: Inte mycket inte.. Du då?
<andol> larsemil: Tja, sitter och smådrägglar lite över http://www.emeraldatlantis.com/
<NotOffensive> Barre: Du tycker alltså om att ha tråkigt, ha ont i magen eller betala räkningar?
<larsemil> Barre: jag har redan klarat av mitt räkningsbetalande idag.
<NotOffensive> Eftersom du sade två fel...
<larsemil> andol: behov av snabb kabel över havet?
<larsemil> NotOffensive: tror mest han menade att --1 inte blir plus i det här fallet.
<Barre> NotOffensive: tåkigt var svaret på waddup. Efter kommatecknet valde jag att kortfattat beskriva varför jag det var tråkigt
<Barre> larsemil: lyllo dig
<larsemil> Barre: vet inte det jag. efter 16 000 i räkningar den här månaden börjades det fundera hur mycket lön jag kunde plocka den här månaden istället.
<Barre> :/ själv så lider jag över känslan "det inte finns några problem" när jag var i Nice i sommras... dumt att gå all in med plastkort
<andol> larsemil: Tja, http://my.opera.com/portalnews/blog/2010/11/01/20-million-opera-mini-users-move-to-iceland kan ju ge en antydan till varför jag tycker det är trevligt med finfiber till Island :)
<NotOffensive> Finfiber?
<larsemil> andol: ajuste!
<Barre> larsemil: 38059 :/
<larsemil> Barre: åhhh du vinner alltid!
<larsemil> andol: när ska ni köpa dalnix!?
<Barre> larsemil: jag är inte säker på att det är jag so mär vinnare i detta.....
<larsemil> Barre: haha. FÖrsäkringsmånad?
<andol> larsemil: Tja, då är ju den uppenbara följdfrågan vad vi får ut utav dylik affär?
<Barre> larsemil: nått sånt ja...
<Barre> andol: ett coolt namn, räcker inte det ;)
<larsemil> andol: en serverhall i bjursås. den största serverhallen i bjursås. jag kan inte erbjuda finfiber men svartfiber. ;)
<andol> största = enda? :P
<larsemil> jag svarar helst inte på sådana frågor.
<larsemil> Barre: väntar med spänning på skisser... :O
<Barre> larsemil: jag började med lite text först....
<larsemil> sluta teasa, dela! :)
<Barre> har så ont i magen att jag inte kan koncentrera mig jue
<larsemil> haha. okej du slipper idag
<larsemil> jag kikar på robinson. det får mig knappast att fortsätta må bra. ;D
<peppis> Någon som vet vad som kan vara fel när inte hittar ubuntu datorn på min burken i nätverket?
<Philip5> peppis: vad använder du för tjänster som den ska hitta och dela då?
<peppis> Philip5: bara hitta de i näteverket
<peppis> vet inget om de
<Philip5> peppis: prova att pinga dem först. har du inga tjänster så är det ju svåra att "upptäcka"
<peppis> Philip5: pinga?
<[Spooky]> realubot: Hur får du så mycket poäng? ;)
<peppis> Stänger ner nu får aldrig någon hjälp
<[Spooky]> peppis: Jag är själv noob, kanske kan hjälpa, vad bekymrar dig?
<larsemil> peppis: sist jag kollade var ingen tvungen att hjälpa. folk är väl upptagna just nu
<peppis> larsemil: bye
<larsemil> peppis: men emo.
<larsemil> peppis: förklara ordentligt vad det är du vill göra istället
<[Spooky]> larsemil: Du behöver ju inte vara taskig?
<peppis> larsemil: jag får lägga allt på båda datorerna så behöver ingen bry sig
<NotOffensive> peppis: Skaru ha en peppis, eller?
<larsemil> [Spooky]: men jag blir trött när man går in, och sen blir arg när man inte får hjälp på en gång. vi är ingen betald support.
<larsemil> peppis: okej vad bra att det löste sig.
<Philip5> peppis: om du ska dela filer så får du installera en fildelartjänst, nfs, samba, ftp, ssh eller något annat
 * NotOffensive smackar till peppis skalle med en sked.
<peppis> Philip5: kan inget om de
<NotOffensive> Nej, det var inte snällt. Du får en Pepsi istället.
<Philip5> peppis: datorer "hittas" bara inte default utan vidare om de inte har några tjänster förutom att de går att pinga så man kan se att de finns i nätet
<Philip5> peppis: det är därför du kanske kan berätta vad du vill försöka göra som larsemil är inne på så kanske det går att hjälpa
<NotOffensive> Jag tycker att du ska fråga dig varför du vill dela filer hej vilt lokalt.
<NotOffensive> Och om det verkligen är nödvändigt.
<NotOffensive> Kanske kan vara fullt så gott att använda en USB-minnessticka.
<peppis> får hjälp av [Spooky]
<NotOffensive> Så fort man börjar "dela ut filer lokalt" samtidigt som maskinen är ansluten till Internet uppstår tveksamheter ang. säkerhet.
<realubot> [Spooky]: Ja, du ser. Efter att mitt megaprojekt blev klart så stack poängen iväg rejält. Jag vet inte varför men jag gör ca 1% på 40-50 min men av någon anledning är mina 100% väldigt mycket värda. :|
<realubot> [Spooky]: Det har ju tagit dagar för mig att komma upp i 100%. :)
<[Spooky]> realubot: Ok, jag verkar bara få skit poäng... ;)
<realubot> [Spooky]: Ja. Jag vet inte varför men du är 10 ggr snabbare än mig så det verkar vara någon inställning?
<[Spooky]> realubot: Testat olika, senaste nu kör jag delault...
<larsemil> vad är det för poäng i vad?
<realubot> [Spooky]: Jag ska kolla exakt vad jag har senare ikväll och skicka till dig. Så ser du om det är någon inställning som skiljer.
<[Spooky]> larsemil: folding@home
<realubot> larsemil: Ett ögonblick...
<realubot> larsemil: http://fah-web.stanford.edu/cgi-bin/main.py?qtype=teampage&teamnum=210289
<[Spooky]> realubot: Jepp, tackar.. ;)
<realubot> larsemil: http://ubuntu-se.org/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=208&t=54741
<realubot> larsemil: Häng med! :)
<realubot> bbl
<NotOffensive> De använder säkert er datorkraft för att bryta Bitcoin till sig själva, eller styra botnät.
<NotOffensive> Inte alls tills att forska efter cancer.
<NotOffensive> *till att
<Silasle> Jag seglade ju upp till andraplats efter att första paketet var färdigt nu ;)
<NotOffensive> Ett paket med kakor?
<Silasle> Paket med "uppgifter" till folding@home
<Silasle> Kakor hade inte varit fel heller
<chripher> hej hur gör man om jag får fel om at den inte vill mounta en fat32 disk i börja
<NotOffensive> Montera heter det.
<chripher> NotOffensive:  tycker du e offensive NU
<Silasle> I börja...? Fattades det inte en del där?
<johanbr> chripher, vad menar du med "fel" och "i början" ?
<chripher> jo det fattas et N
<Silasle> Ok
<chripher> jag försöker bara spara lite bandbrädd ;-)
<Silasle> Lyckas du mounta den sen?
<chripher> under booten då om man ska vara korrekt
<chripher> nja inte helt säker på hur man gör
<Silasle> Testa att starta Disk utility
<Silasle> Och kolla om den finns där
<chripher> http://paste.ubuntu.com/678248/
<Silasle> Det där sa ju lite mer om problemet :)
<Silasle> Testa att köra "chmod 777 /media/BACKUP" i terminalen
<chripher> chmod: cannot access `/media/BACKUP': No such file or directory
<Silasle> mkdir /media/BACKUP
<chripher> sänn då?
<Silasle> Testa att starta om
<chripher> ska man starta om en *nix maskin ;-)
<einand> ja
<Silasle> Eftersom du vill testa en sak som händer under booten, så ja ;)
<Philip5> låter som sudo mount -a borde räcka tycker jag
<Silasle> Philip5: Låter som ett fint kommando, man lär sig något nytt varje dag :)
<Philip5> -a mountar alla grejer som finns i /etc/fstab
<Silasle> Läste det... Just därför verkar det ju så praktiskt :)
<Philip5> jopp
<chripher_> funkar nu tack nu ska jag hämta tvätten tänk om det var lika lätt
<Silasle> chripher: :D Bra att jag lyckades med att beskriva ngt för en gångs skull :p
<chripher> :-)
<Philip5> nu börjar en dokumentär för linuxnerdar på kunskapskanalen. Kampen om internet
<[Spooky]> Har inte den :(
<Philip5> borde finnas på svt-play då
<[Spooky]> FÃ¥r ta en koll..
<Philip5> "Fri information som samlas upp via sociala nätverk används som ett vapen i kampen mellan individer och makthavare runt om i världen. Här får vi bakgrund till historien om Twitter, Kinas brandvägg mot yttervärlden och Rysslands cyberkrig mot Estland. "
<[Spooky]> Philip5: Heter den Kampen om internet?
<madbear> urplay.se finns det en del på oxå
<Philip5> [Spooky]: Kampen om Internet: Statens fiende
<datorn> Hej, Kan ngn hjälpa mig med en sannolikhets uppgift
<[Spooky]> Philip5: Ok tackar, hittar inget, den kanske är för ny..
<Philip5> de kanske inte lägger upp den där förren den visats på tv
<Silasle> [Spooky]: Philip5: http://urplay.se/159617
<Philip5> den är det
<Philip5> som går på kunskapskanalen just nu
<[Spooky]> Silasle: Ok, kollar..
<Peyam> man ska väljaen 5siffrigkod.vad är sannolikheten att koden är palindrom?alltså serlikadan ut bakvändes
<[Spooky]> Är det lagligt att spela in och spara dem på hddn för privat bruk? Eller det får man inte? :P
<Peyam> bakvänt..
<Silasle> [Spooky]: Är det väl, annars skulle nog inte inspelningsboxar säljas!?
<Philip5> [Spooky]: precis. det är väl i stort sätt alltid som det är spridning som är olagligt och inte lagring
<[Spooky]> Philip5: Mm..
<Philip5> [Spooky]: så där... nu var den slut
<[Spooky]> Philip5: Hehe ok.. ;)
<[Spooky]> Men nu ska jag nanna kudden. Vi ses alla!
<Peyam> gonatt
<Peyam> en airbag resucerar risken för allvariga skador till 2/3 av risken idag.
<Peyam> hur stor andel av folk ska använa airbaggen för risken för skadlighet resuceras till 80% av risken idag?
<Haffe> Det här är inte en mattekanal, det hoppas jag att du vet.
<Peyam> Ja. :)
<Peyam> Har vi ngn matte kanal?
<NotOffensive> Sluta skriva som en 13-Ã¥rig flicka.
<NotOffensive> #math
<realubot> NotOffensive: Det är ju Stanford university som håller i det så om du inte litar på deras verksamhet så går det inte att lita på något sådant projekt.
<realubot> [Spooky]: Silenzia fick över 1000 poäng för 1 WU.
<realubot> 1348 poäng för en WU.
<Peyam> NotOffensive: nää. ngn e ari här
<realubot> http://ubuntu-se.org/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=208&t=54741
<NotOffensive> Peyam: ?
<Peyam> NotOffensive:  meh...
<NotOffensive> Vad är en luftpastej?
<NotOffensive> "Luftpastej om järnvägen"
<Peyam> NotOffensive:  vet ej
<einand> Utöka ditt ordförråd: luftpastej
<einand> Ordets ursprungliga betydelse motsvarar just en pastej gjord på luft: ingenting. Beläggen visar att det fortfarande används på detta sätt. En annan betydelse har otippat kommit att bli vanlig och kanske dominerande, nämligen när en fotbollsspelare skickar iväg en hög boll som kan hamna lite varstans.
 * x_link gör 00:00-dansen!
<delhage> ohhhhh
<DrGrov> Gokväll
<DrGrov> einand: Sitter du någonstans nära?
<einand> DrGrov: ?
<einand> vet inte, jag är i göteborg, och du är kvar i finnland?
<einand> enligt mina mått inte nära
<DrGrov> einand: Man brukar väl säga så då man menar att om någon sitter nära datorn?
<DrGrov> Du är ju ändå på IRC eller hur?
<einand> aha, nä
<einand> DrGrov: jag har feber, så fysiskt är jag här, men inte mentalt
<DrGrov> Ja men helvete också med er rikssvenskar. Ingen flexibilitet ;-)
<DrGrov> einand: Äsch då, krya på dig :)
<einand> DrGrov: vad vill du då?
<DrGrov> einand: Tänkte bara informera om mina goda rabatter jag fick idag på IPTV som jag berättade om
<einand> visst, verkar intressant
<DrGrov> Jag fick nu först 2 mån gratis, sedan 2 betal följt av 2 mån gratis igen
<einand> udda
<einand> men visst
<DrGrov> Sedan på köpet fick jag 15 filmer, ingen skillnad om HD eller inte.
<einand> säkert något byrokratist tjavs varför du inte fick det i rad
<DrGrov> Alltså han hamnade göra så för att inte väcka alltför mycket uppmärksamhet
<einand> precis
<DrGrov> Han skulle nog gärna ha lagat det allt i en rad men det är för misstänksamt i sådana fall
<einand> grattis iaf :)
<DrGrov> Tack tack :)
<DrGrov> Det är bra med 15 gratisfilmer, dom kostar mellan typ 5,50-6,00€ för HD och vanliga allt mellan 3,50-5,00€. Alltså räknade med att spara ungefär 80€ vilket inte är alltför dåligt.
<DrGrov> Vad kostar filmer hos din operatör om du vill beställa?
<Peyam> den där matte kanalen sög
<DrGrov> Så nu är frågan att vad skall man titta på då? Blir väl nog The Next Three Days med Russell Crowe, har inte hunnit kika den fast jag planerat in det nu hela veckan. Någon som sett 300?
<maxjezy> jag har sett 300
<DrGrov> maxjezy: Var den något bra?
<maxjezy> jo den va väl bra
<DrGrov> Är Gladiator bättre än 300?
<maxjezy> nej
<maxjezy> gladiator är löjlig jämnförelsevis
<DrGrov> Aldrig sett den heller fast Russell Crowe är med i den.
<DrGrov> Tror jag missat alltför många filmer det sista decenniet LOL
<maxjezy> varken 300 eller gladiator är några höjdarfilmer i mitt tycke dock
<DrGrov> Ok, bra att veta förrän jag beställer
<DrGrov> Jag gillar den typens filmer/serier stenhårt. Spartacus serien är helt suverän.
<maxjezy> ah men då är båda sevärda iaf
<maxjezy> finns asmånga riktigt kassa filmer i den stilen
<DrGrov> Jo, inte alla sådana filmer är ens nära på värda att titta på.
<DrGrov> Nu filmdags, nu måste jag få se en bra film. Jag blir ledsen annars.
<Philip5> fast 300 bygger ju på en hel stor kliché och gillar man inte det så är den ju inge vidare
<Philip5> Zack Snyder som regiserat 300 har ju också gjort sucker punch och den är ju också snygg och som en lång musikvideo och gillar man det så gillar man den men annars rätt kass
<maxjezy> Philip5, gilla du inte den?
<DrGrov> Jag har lite funderat på Sucker Punch men den verkar helt åt helvete
<maxjezy> ja tycker sucker punch verkar grym
<Philip5> den är väldigt smal
<maxjezy> trailern iaf
<Philip5> och bara snygg
<DrGrov> Jag tror jag börjar med The Next Three Days
<DrGrov> Jävla Russell Crowe om han inte fixat biffen i den filmen. Då helvete bojkottar jag alla hans filmer för resten av livet och hoppas gubbjäveln bryter nacken.
<realubot> [Spooky]: Här är mina inställningar i ./fah6 -configonly: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/678356/
<realubot> [Spooky]: Det har ingen betydelse för poängen om Core Priority (idle/low) är low eller idle. Jag har använt olika och det är inte det som har betydelse för mina WU/Score.
<DrGrov> MUHAHAHAHA!
<[Spooky]> realubot: Ok, samma som jag kör, kan det ha med att göra att man inte är medlem på sidan?
<realubot> [Spooky]: Nja, Är Silenzia det då?
<realubot>  [Spooky] Jag vet inte varför vi får så många poäng. Eller har det att göra med vilket projekt man viker åt? Jag vet inte.
<realubot> Vilken server man får uppgiften från?
<Philip5> hoppla
#ubuntu-se 2011-08-31
<realubot> [Spooky]: Ok. Dom har ett system för att räkna ut hur mycket en WU är värd: http://folding.stanford.edu/English/FAQ-PointsNew
<realubot> [Spooky]: Det verkar som om olika projekt värderas olika beroende på hur nära deadline det är o.s.v.
<itmannen> Man ligger långt efter poängmässigt :)
<realubot> [Spooky]: Här är också lite info: http://folding.stanford.edu/English/FAQ-SMP#ntoc15
<realubot> itmannen: Vi försöker förstå varför. Det är nog så att olika WU värderas olika på något sätt.
<itmannen> realubot,  Ja det kan nog stämma bra det
<realubot> itmannen: Det tar min dator 40-50 min att klara av 1% men när jag kommer upp i 100% så får jag massor av poäng.
<realubot> Det tar flera dagar för mig att komma upp i 100%.
<realubot> Men när det är klart trillar det in >1000 poäng.
<itmannen> realubot,  Jo det tar en stund har jag. men inte dagar. möjligen timmar
<itmannen> Hm. men då borde jag ha mer poäng ?
<itmannen> Just nu verkar det gå mer än lovligt segt
<realubot> itmannen: Det tar flera dagar för mig att nå 100%.
<itmannen> Äsch också. nu har jag halkat ned till nr 5 :(
<realubot> itmannen: Du får mer poäng ju längre tid det tar, typ. Det är väl större projekt eller något. Jag gör kanske 1 WU på 2-3 dagar men får 1000+ poäng per WU.
<itmannen> realubot,  Aha. jag har ju kört igång en egen burk för detta. Så den får stå och puttra själv. Jag kollar via teamviwer
<realubot> itmannen: Mhm. Jag vet inte riktigt hur dom räknar WU men det verkar ju viktigt att veta om man vill få höga scores.
<realubot> Jag och Spooky har ju exakt samma settings i klienten så man verkar inte få välja vilka WU man ska jobba med.
<itmannen> realubot,  Nä det tror inte jag heller man får. Just nu har jag protoin in water. Och den är stooor
<itmannen> 4.5 milioner !
<realubot> Ok. Då får du nog en rejält fart i score-ligan när det är klart.
<itmannen> realubot,  detta är ju faktiskt ganska roligt och intressant. Samtidigt som man gör en god gärning
<realubot> itmannen: http://pastebin.com/2ub5T9wf
<realubot> Där ser du hur lång tid procenten tar på min Intel E8200.
<realubot> itmannen: Nu går det väldigt snabbt så det ger not inte många poäng.
<realubot> [Spooky]: Mitt nya projekt går mycket snabbare: http://pastebin.com/2ub5T9wf
<realubot> [Spooky]: Det ger nog inte så många poäng när det är klart.
<itmannen> realubot,  Men du har väl en ganska kraftfull dator ?
<realubot> Nja, en E8200.
<realubot> Det är inte en så kraftfull maskin ju.
<realubot> Jag har inte Core i3, i5 eller i7.
<itmannen> realubot,  Ok. Jag inte inte riktigt bekant med dina siffror :)
<realubot> itmannen: Innan gjorde jag 1&% på 40-50 min men nu går det undan så jag antar att jag får lägre poäng av denna WU:n än innan.
<realubot> *1%
<itmannen> realubot,  Ska onekligen bli intressant att se hur lång det kommit nu till morgen för mig. Nu är det krig :D
<realubot> itmannen: Det hänger ihop på något sätt. Ju längre tid det tar att få klart 1 WU ju mer poäng får du men exakt hur dom räknar ut hur många poäng ett WU ger vet jag inte. Det verkar som om dom testar att göra x WU på en standardmaskin och beroende på hur lång tid det tar så ger en WU olika poäng eller något.
<realubot> itmannen: Hehe
<itmannen> realubot,  Du har pluggat ser jag
<realubot> itmannen: Jag tror du får många poäng när det är klart om det går segt nu men det tog flera dagar för mig att komma upp i 100% på mitt förra projekt.
<itmannen> realubot,  vet du om man kan köra 2 med samma nick och team. Fast i 2 olika datorer ?
<realubot> Nu har jag gjort 25% på 5h vilket är rekordsnabbt för mig.
<itmannen> realubot,  Hm. Stjäl du kraft från mig ? :D
<realubot> itmannen: Jag tror man kan köra en klient på varje dator. Ställ bara in nick och team number.
<itmannen> realubot,  Jag läste med ett halvt öga om detta men kommer inte ihåg vart
<realubot> itmannen: Jag misstänker att varje klient har ett unikt id. Man ser maskin id och något annat id när man kör ./fah6 -configonly
<realubot> itmannen: Jag tror [Spooky] kör på mer än en dator och det tror jag fungerar för honom.
<itmannen> realubot,  Jo det stämmer nog bra det. Men ska testa för jag har scriptet i 2 datorer
<realubot> Mm.
<itmannen> ?
<realubot> Ja. Testa du.
<realubot> :)
<realubot> bbl
<itmannen> I den som jag nu startade är det "Protein: ALZHEIMERS DISEASE AMYLOID" Och i den andra "Protein in water!. Undrar vem som hinner först :)
<itmannen> Egentligen borden en gammal man gå och slagga nu.
<itmannen> Är det någon som testat "ultimate-edition-3.0-gamers" ?
<itmannen> Jag fattar inte varför jag installerade det. Är inte ett smack intresserad av spel :) Men häftigt så det då ut iaf
<Squarism> finns det ngt bra kommando för att se alla maskiner på ett nät? Alt, en dns server kan inte lista alla maskiner de är ensamma om att katalogiserar?
<Squarism> eller att dom är SOA eller vad det heter
<HeMan> Morrn!
<niklaswe> halloj
<Jarulf> Morron
<rical> morrn
<speakman> mårrn
<speakman> !pastebinit
<ubot2`> Factoid 'pastebinit' not found
<speakman> !pastebinit is <reply> pastebinit är kommando-motsvarigheten av !pastebin. Utskrifter från kommandon och annan text kan skickas genom  pastebinit, som sedan returnerar den URL där utskriften finns att läsa. För att använda pastebinit, installera paketet « pastebinit » från  pakethanteraren. Användandet är enkelt; kommando | pastebinit -b http://paste.ubuntu.com
<speakman> !pastebinit
<ubot2`> Factoid 'pastebinit' not found
<J21> !pastebinit
<ubot2`> Factoid 'pastebinit' not found
<J21> !pastebinit-#ubuntu-se
<ubot2`> J21: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<J21> Hmm... Very odd...
<speakman> yepp...
<NotOffensive> Hur kommer flyktingar rent praktiskt och fysiskt till Sverige egentligen? De kan ju inte direkt åka över i någon eka... och i så fall blir det ju från antingen Polen, Estland, Lettland eller Litauen, länder som inte direkt är krigsdrabbade. Så de måste ju ta sig genom de länderna först? Eller missar jag något nu? De kan väl knappast ha råd att flyga över? :S
<andol> NotOffensive: Varför skulle inte flyktingar kunna ha råd att flyga? Jag kan mycket väl tänka mig att man skulle kunna vilja fly från krig och förföljelse även om man har pengar nog till en flygbiljett. Däremot så har jag ingen aning om hur stor andel flyktingar som kommer via flyg, kontra andra vägar.
<NotOffensive> Tja... flygresor är dyra... i alla fall plan som landar här... inbillar jag mig.
<NotOffensive> Vad "andra vägar" betyder vet jag inte. :S
<madbear> att du flyr från krig har inget med hur mycket pengar du har
<NotOffensive> Jag menar naturligtvis fattiga flyktingar. Inte rika människor som har råd med privatjet.
<madbear> eh
<andol> NotOffensive: Beroende på vilket perspektiv du tar så behöver inte flygresor vara särskilt dyra.
<phnom> Sen finns lastfartyg och lastbilar också...
<andol> NotOffensive: Ja, rör det sig om den årliga semestern så kan det vara en stor peng, men handlar det om en engånggrej, där du flyr för liv och hälsa etc, så vill jag nog hävda att det ökar andelen människor som har möjlighet att skrapa ihop till en biljett.
<NotOffensive> Hmm...
<NotOffensive> Men lastfartyg... de måste ju avgå i typ Polen/Estland/Lettland/Litauen... eller kanske Tyskland. Varför "skippa" de länderna som är på vägen?
<andol> NotOffensive: Sen kan det förstås finns en mängd praktiska problem med att ta sig ut ur vissa länder med flyg.
<phnom> NotOffensive: Varför måste de göra det?
<NotOffensive> Tja... annars blir det en extrem omväg...
<NotOffensive> Runt hela Europa och in genom UK/Danmark. :P
<andol> NotOffensive: Tja, till en börja med så skalar det ju rätt dåligt om alla ska fly till närmaste land...
<andol> (I övrigt så tycker jag att det här känns som en diskussion som är tämligen off-topic för kanalen.)
<phnom> Jo, har svårt att se hur det har med nåt i topic att göra :P
<madbear> nej
<madbear> alltså rymdbolaget jobbar med IT
<madbear> dom bygger system för att hålla flyktingar ute
<madbear> se vart man har flyktingar påväg och sen dödda dom
<phnom> Rymdbolaget? o0
<NotOffensive> Tyst. Det har allting att göra med Ubuntu.
<coobra> rymdvadå ?
<realubot> Det läste jag någonting om faktiskt. Att dom bygger övervakningssystem för att övervaka flyktingströmmar?
<NotOffensive> "döda dem"?
<madbear> http://sv.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rymdbolaget
<madbear> NotOffensive: ja typ
<madbear> "vi" sålde till gaddafi
<NotOffensive> Genom en laserkanon i omloppsbana?
<madbear> har ni ingen koll
<realubot> http://svt.se/2.22584/1.2338958/sverige_ville_overvaka_libyska_flyktingar
<madbear> sveriges handelsminister åkte ner och smörade
<phnom> Weyland yutani - Killing illegal aliens since 1979.
<realubot> Sverige hjälpte ju Pinochet också.
<phnom> In space.
<realubot> Jag tror Pinochet valde det sv. telefonsystemet för det var lämpligt för massavlyssning.
<NotOffensive> Händer en jävla massa skumt i Kina och Indien... fast tror de har en kultur av mystik och rena lögner. Som t.ex. det där med att kineserna skulle ha åkt till rymden för tusentals år sedan genom att placera dynamit under en trästol...
<madbear> hahaha
<phnom> Vilken kultur har inte en kultur av mystik och lögner? :P
<NotOffensive> Finns en massa mysko gubbar i Indien som typ suttit med handen i vädret i 40 år. Eller aldrig sovit. Eller aldrig rakat sig. O.s.v. Tydligen anses de visa. :S
<whomee> NotOffensive: de kallas gurus
<NotOffensive> AKA knäppbollar.
<whomee> ser inget knäppt i det, bara en jävla dedikation
<whomee> som sagt, ganska offtopic de här :/
<realubot> Det bor ju 900 miljoner människor i Indien så det är ju ganska väntat att om hitta x sådana personer där.
<NotOffensive> Möjligt...
<NotOffensive> Ang. offtopichet så finns det i princip ingen annan stans att snacka med någorlunda vettiga svenskar och man orkar inte snacka engelska hela tiden. Och de tycker också ofta att man är offtopic, förresten.
<phnom> Nä, men det gör det inte ontopic. Dessutom finns #ubuntu-se-offtopic
<madbear> kom vi inte fram till att det är ontopic
<NotOffensive> De där åfftåppick-kanalerna är alltid så döda... :|
<speakman> !pastebinit is <reply> pastebinit är kommando-motsvarigheten av !pastebin. Utskrifter från kommandon och annan text kan skickas genom   pastebinit, som sedan returnerar den URL där utskriften finns att läsa. För att använda pastebinit, installera paketet « pastebinit » från   pakethanteraren. Användandet är enkelt; kommando | pastebinit -b http://paste.ubuntu.com
<speakman> not even a response...
<speakman> !pastebinit
<ubot2`> Factoid 'pastebinit' not found
<jpds> Well that worked.
<speakman> yep
<phnom> speakman: Varför har du trippla mellanslag i texten? Det ser konstigt ut...
<speakman> I did actually get an PM telling me it's sent to #ubuntu-irc. Maybe no one just havn't authorized it (did it a few times yesterday as well)
<speakman> phnom: oops, cut-n-paste problem probably
<speakman> !pastebinit is <reply> pastebinit är kommando-motsvarigheten av !pastebin. Utskrifter från kommandon och annan text kan skickas genom pastebinit, som sedan returnerar den URL där utskriften finns att läsa. För att använda pastebinit, installera paketet « pastebinit » från pakethanteraren. Användandet är enkelt; kommando | pastebinit -b http://paste.ubuntu.com
<Nafallo> !pastebinit is <reply>pastebinit är kommando-motsvarigheten av !pastebin. Utskrifter från kommandon och annan text kan skickas genom pastebinit, som sedan returnerar den URL där texten finns att läsa. För att använda pastebinit, installera paketet « pastebinit » via pakethanteraren. Det är enkelt att använda; kommando | pastebinit -b http://paste.ubuntu.com
<ubot2`> I'll remember that, Nafallo
<speakman> Nafallo: tack
<Nafallo> nw
<Nafallo> ehrm
<antii> wn
<Nafallo> s/nw/sls
<speakman> :)
<speakman> !pastebinit
<ubot2`> pastebinit är kommando-motsvarigheten av !pastebin. Utskrifter från kommandon och annan text kan skickas genom pastebinit, som sedan returnerar den URL där texten finns att läsa. För att använda pastebinit, installera paketet « pastebinit » via pakethanteraren. Det är enkelt att använda; kommando | pastebinit -b http://paste.ubuntu.com
<rolfblidborg_> hej hej!
<rolfblidborg_> Så, nu sitter jag här, har lagt upp en ny snus, kaffet är på G
<rolfblidborg_> Vad bör jag tänka på när jag börjar använda ubuntu?
<rolfblidborg_> Ska ge mig fan på att få detta att fungera nu
<rolfblidborg_> Vi kan ju börja med, hur får jag igång mina grafikkort ordentligt?
<spacebug-> 'additional drivers'
<Silasle> Starta "Additional drivers" och ladda ner den som det står recommended vid
<rolfblidborg_> var hittar jag den? =)
<rolfblidborg_> jag är alltså rookie så det skriker om det
<Silasle> Adittional drivers är ett program som du startar likadant som du startar alla andra program
<Silasle> Kör du med standard-ubuntu?
<rolfblidborg_> Japp
<rolfblidborg_> 11.04
<Silasle> Tryck på den lilla ubuntuloggan uppe till vänster och börja skriva namnet på det du vill skriva
<Silasle> *på det du vill starta :p
<rolfblidborg_> Okej, den hade installerat
<rolfblidborg_> s
<Silasle> installerat vadå?
<rolfblidborg_> det som fanns i additional drivers
<rolfblidborg_> viliket bara var grafikkortet
<Silasle> Jaha, då borde ditt grafikkort funka som det ska
<rolfblidborg_> japp
<rolfblidborg_> Vad mer behöver jag?
<rolfblidborg_> Finns det något som är ett måste?
<Philip5> rolfblidborg_: har du inte kört ubuntu än?? har du bara varit en hangaround i kanalen så länge?!?! :D
<rolfblidborg_> Tänker då inte på program utan mer funktioner
<rolfblidborg_> Philip5: japp! =)
<Philip5> hehe
<Philip5> skoj
<Philip5> då är det på tiden
<Silasle> Måsten finns inte med ubuntu, bara möjligheter ;)
<rolfblidborg_> Okej =)
<Philip5> precis
<rolfblidborg_> vilka filformat kan ubuntu läsa?
<Philip5> möjligheten att köra kde :D
<Philip5> typ alla format
<rolfblidborg_> kde?
<NotOffensive> Kebabkött var mumsigt. Eller så är jag bara så hungrig och trött på att inte ha något att äta att allt nytt är gott...
<NotOffensive> Kan Ubuntu skriva NTFS?
<Philip5> rolfblidborg_: med kde så ser skrivbordsmiljön ut så här: http://kde.org/announcements/4.7/screenshots/general-desktop.png
<Silasle> NotOffensive: Ja
<rolfblidborg_> Okej :)
<rolfblidborg_> hur går jag det? =)
<rolfblidborg_> gör*
<Silasle> rolfblidborg_: Jag skulle ha hållit mig till standard några veckor och sedan testat på sånt :p
<rolfblidborg_> :(
<Silasle> Men om du vill letar du upp "kubuntu-desktop" i software center och installerar
<Philip5> rolfblidborg_: med ubutu så ser skrivbordsmiljön ut typ så här: http://arunmvishnu.com/home/wp-content/uploads/2009/04/ubuntu-screenshot.jpg
<Philip5> rolfblidborg_: ubuntu och gnome
<Silasle> Philip5: Nähä du, lite bättre har det allt blivit ;)
<rolfblidborg_> Philip5 Jag vet :)
<rolfblidborg_> jag sitter på det nu =)
<Philip5> Silasle: jo men typ
<Philip5> ;)
<Philip5> rolfblidborg_: aha, sitter du i liveläge?
<rolfblidborg_> Philip5: japp! :D
<Philip5> najs
<rolfblidborg_> eller, alltså, det är installerat och klart
<rolfblidborg_> Windows är bortformaterat =)
<Philip5> aha, så nu ska du bara konfiga allt som du vill ha det
<rolfblidborg_> Vad vill jag ha då?
<rolfblidborg_> Jag vet ju inte vad som finns =)
<Silasle> rolfblidborg_: Ser inte ditt ut såhär då? http://www.markshuttleworth.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/05/LightScreenshot.png
<phnom> rolfblidborg_: Om du börjar använda det så upptäcker du nog vad du vill sen. =)
<rolfblidborg_> Silasle: Ja, precis, men jag förstod vad Philip5 menade =)
<Silasle> Mjo, men det är ju rätt mycket som är annorlunda :p
<Philip5> Silasle: samma-lika ;)
<Silasle> Philip5: Och du är kde-fantast? ;)
<Silasle> Får nog testa på KDE någon gång igen, var något år sen sist...
<rolfblidborg_> Vad skulle jag installera för att få kde?
<Philip5> Silasle: fantast vill jag inte kalla mig för att jag bara använder det bästa ;)
<phnom> Silasle: Han är KDEs största fanboi genom tiderna ;)
<Silasle> rolfblidborg_: Tror det kallas "kubuntu-desktop"
<phnom> Han är bara lite blyg
<Philip5> rolfblidborg_: kde är en helt annan skrivbordsmiljö än den du har nu som man får installera och sedan välja vid inloggningen istället för att logga in i gnome/unity som du har framför dig nu
<Philip5> men det är nog att röra till det för dig just nu
<rolfblidborg_> okej :)
<phnom> Och om du installerar kubuntu-desktop så kommer du få *allt* som hör KDE till, och lite till.
<Philip5> även om det är lätt att man fastnar i gnome sedan av gammal vana när man kan vänja sig med bästa kde direkt ;)
<Philip5> ja
<phnom> Så det kommer bli knökfullt och hejkomochhjälpmig i menyerna :P
<Silasle> phnom: Men det är väl det enklaste sättet att få kde?
<carl-> tycker både kde o gnome idag funkar sämre än dom gjort på många år
<phnom> Silasle: Ja, det är det nog
<carl-> men det är jag det ..
<rolfblidborg_> men använder jag Gnome just nu?
<rolfblidborg_> Originial alltså
<carl-> eller .. dvs kde4 + gnome3 för att vara specifik
<Philip5> om man nu ska köra in kde vid sidan av en ubuntuinstallation bara för att ha så skulle jag installera metapaketet kde-full istället för kubuntu-desktop
<NotOffensive> Det där nya UI:t till Ubuntu ser verkligen bedrövligt ut.
<rolfblidborg_> Men vad innehåller kde som gnome inte gör?
<NotOffensive> Fattar inte vad de tänkte med.
<NotOffensive> Vad kallades det?
<Philip5> rolfblidborg_: de är mest olika
<phnom> NotOffensive: Unity
<NotOffensive> Precis som den där 3D-editorn.
<NotOffensive> Eller spelmakarverktyget.
<NotOffensive> Som inte ens går att ladda ned p.g.a. sajtbugg.
<rolfblidborg_> okej, en sak som jag vill ha, jag vill kunna dra upp musen i ett hörn för att kunna visa alla fönster eller visa skrivbordet
<rolfblidborg_> Hur gör jag dwetta? =)
<Philip5> välkommen johanbr
<Philip5> rolfblidborg_: fråga inte mig bara som inte köra gnome :)
<phnom> rolfblidborg_: Tror du behöver installera compizconfig-settings-manager
<speakman> varför inte lära sig arbeta som ubuntu är ämnat i första hand? allt blir förmodligen en smula smidigare då...
<rolfblidborg_> speakman: jag kommer inte kunna köra terminal än '
<rolfblidborg_> just nu kan jag typ, bläddra bland mina mappar =)
<Philip5> inte illa det efter några minuter
<Philip5> snart är du stormästare
<phnom> rolfblidborg_: Annars så tror jag win+e är shortcut för att se alla fönster.
<rolfblidborg_> Philip5: Lite mer kunskaper har jag än så i terminalen, men det är typ det enda vettiga jag kan göra
<rolfblidborg_> Är ju macanvändare =)
<Philip5> aha
<Philip5> då så
<speakman> rolfblidborg_: jag syftade inte på terminalfönster, utan främst att köra Compiz/Unity såsom Ubuntu ämnade det att köras.
<rolfblidborg_> aha =)
<speakman> Jag skulle nästan rekommendera att man väntar på nästa release av Ubuntu. Tydligen ska Unity vara vääääldigt mycket mer användarvänligt.
<johanbr> Philip5, tack tack :)
<rolfblidborg_> Hur gör jag för att köra terminalkommandon på skrivbordet?
<rolfblidborg_> Alltså, att kunna se massa onödig info så som användning av hårddiskar, processorn, minne och nätverksanvändning
<amelia> det finns program som t.ex gkreml eller vad det nu heter som gör det där..
<rolfblidborg_> amelia: tack! =)
<Silasle> rolfblidborg_: Allt utom hårddiskarna kan du ju se i System monitor
<rolfblidborg_> Mjo, men jag skulle vilja ha det direkt på skrivbordet
<Silasle> Ok
<amelia> vilken tid det tar att köra över en 160G disk med nollor...
<johanbr> rolfblidborg_, http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/06/indicator-syspeek-another-hardware-monitor-applet-for-ubuntu/ kanske
<itmannen> amelia,  Det är förbjudet att köra över dom även om det är nollor :)
<phnom> itmannen: Fast, det är ju disken hon kör över.
<niklaswe> rolfblidborg_: kolla på conky
<rolfblidborg_> niklaswe: Det känner jag igen, undrar om inte jag har läst om det
<rolfblidborg_> Tack!
<itmannen> phnom,  :) Jodå
<phnom> Fast conky kan vara fantastiskt meckigt att få rätt på.
<rolfblidborg_> "Fantastiskt" :D
<amelia> itmannen: meh
<NotOffensive> Hur i helvete säger man "stenkoll" på engelska?
<HeMan> amelia: http://lambda-diode.com/software/wipe/
<NotOffensive> He's got stenkoll on the news.
<HeMan> NotOffensive: stonelook?
<phnom> rolfblidborg_: Som citerat från OMG! Ubuntu: "...all of them have their drawbacks: gDesklets do not look pretty, Screenlets is no longer maintained and Conky requires a degree in computer engineering."
<itmannen> NotOffensive,  Jag vet inte hur dom pratar där nere
<rolfblidborg_> phnom :)
<NotOffensive> Nere?
<itmannen> NotOffensive,  ja i helvetet
<phnom> Undrar om de pratar en egen dialekt av engelska i helvetet.
<NotOffensive> Lägg av...
<itmannen> phnom,   Ingen aning. Får väl se senar i livet :)
<phnom> Snarare senare i döden, höhöhö
<itmannen> phnom,  Rätt så. IVid livets slut. men jag hamnar där upp bland alla änglar
<rolfblidborg_> För att byta ämne men ändå inte riktigt gå ifrån döden
<rolfblidborg_> Jag älskar min skola, på riktigt
<rolfblidborg_> Men jag är så sanslöst sugen på att flytta hem igen för de har blockerat alla portar...
<rolfblidborg_> Kan knappt göra någonting
<rolfblidborg_> msn, irc och torrents är det jag saknar mest
<rolfblidborg_> torrents förstår jag
<rolfblidborg_> Men alla andra?
<itmannen> rolfblidborg_,  Är du inte på skolan på att studera ?
<rolfblidborg_> en gång lästa jag någonting om "Play on linux"
<rolfblidborg_> Funkar det?
<rolfblidborg_> itmannen: men jag bor ju på ett internat
<Kurdistan> rolfblidborg_: ja, playonlinux fungerar.
<rolfblidborg_> på kvällarna vill man ju göra någonting vettigt
<itmannen> rolfblidborg_,  Aha
<itmannen> rolfblidborg_,  Och med vettigt menar du att ladda hem filmer :D
<Coffe> rolfblidborg_,  skapa en tunnel :)
<Kurdistan> itmannen: var snäll mot rolfblidborg_. :)
<rolfblidborg_> coffe: Jag lyssnar O:-)
<itmannen> Kurdistan,  Jag är snäll så jag är dum :)
<rolfblidborg_> itmannen: nja, men kunna göra någonting vettigt på datorn
<rolfblidborg_> Webbläsaren är ju inte så rolig
<Kurdistan> itmannen: :P hängde inte med svängen. men jag är ju också inte svensk. :P
<Coffe> har du en server hemma .. å de finsn någon port ut .. så kan du ju via den göra en tunnel proxy
<rolfblidborg_> Coffe: aha, det har jag ej :(
<rolfblidborg_> Men om jag sitter via en VPN
<rolfblidborg_> Kan jag öppna portar som jag vill då?
<rolfblidborg_> :O
<Kurdistan> rolfblidborg_: hur går det med linux? börjar du känna dig hemma?
<itmannen> Kurdistan,  Är du inte Svensk ?
<rolfblidborg_> Kurdistan: Mjo
<Kurdistan> itmannen: :) nej.
<Coffe> du kan ju välja att skicka all trafik över vpn ..
<rolfblidborg_> Precis
<rolfblidborg_> Men är alla portar öppna då?
<itmannen> Kurdistan,  Men det mäsks då inte när du skriver
<Coffe> ja för du tar alla portar -> vpn -> vidare
<Kurdistan> itmannen: :) svensk medborgare, men jag vet inte om det räknas som svensk.
<rolfblidborg_> Coffe: så med den så borde jag alltså kunna göra som jag vill på nätverket?
<Kurdistan> itmannen: :) jag trodde mitt nick skulle avslöja vart jag är ifrån.
<rolfblidborg_> kanske inte tanka då det är ganska elakt mot mina grannar
<itmannen> Kurdistan,  är man medborgare så lär man väl vara Svensk förmodar jag
<Coffe> rolfblidborg_,  ja typ
<rolfblidborg_> Vad finns det för alternativ där då?
<itmannen> Kurdistan,  Nja. Detta med nick brukar kunna betyda vad som helst
<Kurdistan> itmannen: egentligen bör det väl vara så, men det är tyvärr inte så det ligger till i praktiken.
<itmannen> Kurdistan,  Nej jag är fullt medveten om detta. Är gift med em kvinna från Irak
<Kurdistan> itmannen: :) jag har i alla fall inte sett en "svensk" ha ett nick med namnet "kurdistan".
<Kurdistan> itmannen: coolt. är hon arab, tillhör kristna minoriteten (keldaner/assyrier), lilla gruppen som tror på johannes döparen eller kurd?
<itmannen> Kurdistan,  Hon är en kristen Irakier från Bagdad
<Kurdistan> itmannen: okej, då tillhör hon minoritetsgruppen.
<itmannen> Kurdistan,  Det ska Gudanra veta att hon gör :)
<Kurdistan> flesta kristna i Irak, bor i den kurdiska delen.
<Kurdistan> en del finns även i musul
<itmannen> Kurdistan,  Ja så är det nog. men i Mosel finns det väl en hel del också
<Kurdistan> itmannen: :) ja, som jag påpeka en del finns även i musul.
<itmannen> Kurdistan,  oops. Tryckfelsnisse hos mig :D
<Kurdistan> :) itmannen np.
<itmannen> Kurdistan,  Hur länge har du bott här ?
<Kurdistan> itmannen: :) för länge.
<Kurdistan> bott här sedan 88, jag var ett litet barn när jag kom.
<itmannen> Kurdistan,  :D Ok. men det torde väl inte vara ett bar alternatuv att återvända. Eller ?
<Kurdistan> :) så jag minns bra när sverige hade sin ekonomiska kris under 90-talet.
<Kurdistan> :P varit med två ekonomiska kriser i sverige.
<Kurdistan> den sista verkar vi ännu inte tagit oss ur.
<itmannen> Kurdistan,  Och jag har varit med om en sen 1954 :D
<rolfblidborg_> NÃ¥gon som har en bra och inte svindyr VPN som de kan dela med  sig av?
<rolfblidborg_> (Inte äger servern, bara vet en bra som det går att öppna portar i och inte har dålig hastighet)
<Kurdistan> itmannen: :) jag trivs bra i sverige, det var menat som ett skämt. dock vill man självklart åka tillbaks till sitt hemland.
<Kurdistan> tyvärr kommer jag från norra Kurdistan (sydöstra Turkiet) och där är inte allt som i södra Kurdistan (norra Irak).
<itmannen> rolfblidborg_,  Vad ska du nyttja för sorts trafik ?
<rolfblidborg_> FTP server
<rolfblidborg_> Annars bara surfa
<Kurdistan> tyvärrr i form av turkisk förtryck, annars :) älskar jag norra delen av Kurdistan.
<itmannen> Kurdistan,  Nja inte skulle jag flytta dit just nu
<rolfblidborg_> Allt är ju blockerat på skolans nätverk
<itmannen> Kurdistan,  Ja min hustru säger det är vackert där
<Kurdistan> :) nåja vi får nog ta skriva sådant till varandra via PM, annars blir det alldeles för off-topic.
<itmannen> Kurdistan,  Helt rätt. ursäkta kära lyssnare
<Kurdistan> itmannen: :) läsare.
<itmannen> rolfblidborg_,  Vad menar du med FTP.
<Kurdistan> om du nu inte för ett retoriskt tal. :)
<rolfblidborg_> itmannen: Ha en ftpserver
<rolfblidborg_> Men det är nog bara jag och en till som kommer sitta på den
<Kurdistan> rolfblidborg_: finns ju flera ftp servrar för linux. men om du vill bara använda för filöverföring så fungerar säkert dropbox bra.
<rolfblidborg_> Kurdistan: Sen är det så att jag behöver öppna portar
<itmannen> rolfblidborg_,  Så om jag förstår saken rätt så vill di slussa din ftp-traiken genom en vpn hos någon annan
<Kurdistan> rolfblidborg_: kör du med router och tråkiga brandväggsinställningar?
<rolfblidborg_> Kurdistan: japp
<rolfblidborg_> itmannen: Japp (den var mening till dig)
<itmannen> rolfblidborg_,  Ni ungdomar brukar ju kunne det mesta. Så det är väl bara att hacka skolan router :)
<rolfblidborg_> Kurdistan: Skolan blockerar ju portar så man kan ju inte göra någonting
<rolfblidborg_> itmannen: Njaa :P
<itmannen> rolfblidborg_,  Nä du ska nog vara lite fösriktig med att hacka. Även om det går
<Kurdistan> rolfblidborg_: :) dem gör nog rätt i det.
<Kurdistan> sitter själv bakom skolnätverk :)
<rolfblidborg_> Kurdistan: Nja, det går ju inte ens att komma in på irc :(
<Kurdistan> rolfblidborg_: så pass.
<Kurdistan> :)jag kan i för sig göra vad jag vill så länge jag loggar in på hemsidan.
<itmannen> rolfblidborg_,  Men har ni misskött er så väldigt så dom har spärrat så mycket ?
<rolfblidborg_> itmannen: Nej.. itteknikern är dum i huvudet, istället för att begränsa hastigheten så stänger han alla portar
<Kurdistan> itmannen: han kanske läser på gymnasiet.
<Kurdistan> där brukar dem vara strikta
<rolfblidborg_> kurdistan: På en folkhögskola
<itmannen> rolfblidborg_,  Har du inte Trådlöst i din närhet ?
<rolfblidborg_> itmannen
<Kurdistan> rolfblidborg_: :) damn vad många som läser folkhögskolan.
<rolfblidborg_> Jo, det har jag
<itmannen> rolfblidborg_,  Nyttja någon av dessa då
<rolfblidborg_> kurdistan: Men det har jag inte tillgång till
<rolfblidborg_> "Vi har för dålig brandbredd" fick jag till svar
<rolfblidborg_> men det är skolans trådlösa
<Philip5> itmannen: hur har det gått för dig med filter och så då?
<itmannen> rolfblidborg_,  Inget mer än skolans trådlösa ?
<Kurdistan> rolfblidborg_: här har vi 10/10 mbit
<Kurdistan> :) så det går undan
<rolfblidborg_> itmannen: nope
<itmannen> Philip5,  Hej du. Jo jag skambjöd på ett. Men jag vete rackarn vart dom skickat det :(
<rolfblidborg_> kurdistan: Vi har 10/2
<Philip5> itmannen: på någon auktionssajt eller?
<itmannen> Kurdistan,  Går undan med 10/10 :D Skämtar du ?
<Kurdistan> itmannen: nej varför skulle jag skämta?
<Philip5> om någon vill se något galet så kan man ju roa sig med att kolla på det här: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G-dPjDYVKUY
<itmannen> Philip5,  Nä på affären här i byn. Jag drog en gråtvals :)
<Kurdistan> det är väldigt bra uppkoppling för studentnät.
<Philip5> madbear: kanske något för dig att göra nu när du kört midnattsloppet ;)
<Philip5> itmannen: hehe, vet du vad det var för märke på filtret som de ville sälja till dig?
<itmannen> Kurdistan,  Ok. Jag är inte up to date med hur nätet i skolorna är
<phnom> Kurdistan: 100/100 här. Sutdentlägenhet. Om man nu kan räkna det som "studentnät"
<Kurdistan> Philip5: vilken galning.
<Kurdistan> phnom: nice.
<itmannen> Philip5,  Kuggfråga :D Min lilla hjära har tömt den infon
<Philip5> Kurdistan: jupp
<Philip5> itmannen: hehe
<madbear> Philip5: nej jag är inte mycket för det där
<madbear> han har ju inga säkringar ffs
<Philip5> itmannen: jag är bra sugen på att skaffa ett riktigt filterhållarsystem. då slipper man ha ett filter för varje storlek av objektiv
<itmannen> Philip5,  det enda jag kommer ihåg är att det är rätt filter. För jag tog med mig en fotograf som hjälp
<Kurdistan> phnom: är det hastigheten du har hos dig?
<Philip5> madbear: galet att ta sig upp där på under 3 timmar
<phnom> Kurdistan: Hemma ja.
<Philip5> itmannen: experthjälp alltså
<Kurdistan> phnom: inte alls illa.
<itmannen> Philip5,  Japp. man måste krypa till korset ibland
<Philip5> itmannen: hade inte din expertkompis något över som han kunde sälja billigt och begnat till dig?
<itmannen> Hur många är med i Folding@Home ?
<Kurdistan> itmannen: ubot. :)
<itmannen> Philip5,  Hm. han är snålare än affären
<Silasle> itmannen: Jag, men tänkte bara testa några dar
<Philip5> hehe
<itmannen> Kurdistan,  Jo han vet jag. Och 4 till
<Kurdistan> ne nu blir det plugg time. ha det bra pojkar/flickor.
<Silasle> itmannen: Kommer snart ett nytt paket, jag är på 91% ;)
<itmannen> Silasle,  Ganska festligt faktiskt
<Philip5> itmannen: du får säga till din expertpolare att han ska köpa ett sånt här med system åt dig i julklapp. ;)  http://www.leefilters.com/camera/products/finder/ref:C47567491985D4/
<Silasle> Och jag ligger trea med bara ett färdigt paket :D
<Philip5> itmannen: de är "jättebilliga" ;)
<itmannen> Philip5,  Han köpa åt mig ? Som skriker när han måste gå på toa den snåljåpen :D
<Philip5> hehe
<itmannen> Silasle,  Fyyyy. 1348 p. Du har säkert fuskat :)
<Philip5> itmannen: tror det filtret kostar runt 2000 kr
<Philip5> bara för glaset utan hållare
<Silasle> itmannen: Jag är bara väldigt bra ;)
<itmannen> Philip5,  Götapetter :) Jag får önska av min hustru
<Philip5> itmannen: ska man ha det bästa så kostar det :)
<Silasle> Eller så är det så att mitt grafikkort jobbar på riktigt bra...
<itmannen> Philip5,  Jo så är det. Ska börja samla burkar på samhället i helgen :)
<itmannen> Silasle, Vänta du. Jag har ett som kommer att ge 15800 p när det är klart :) Haha
<Philip5> itmannen: det räcker väl med 2000 burkar då? är inte panten uppe i 1 kr/burk nu? :P
<itmannen> Philip5,  Jag tror det är 1 kr. Men är inte säker
<Silasle> itmannen: Och hur lång tid tar det?
<itmannen> Philip5,  Så det kommer att bli krig här på lördag och söndag morgon :D
<rolfblidborg_> Men är det någon som vet om det kommer fungera med en VPN?
<rolfblidborg_> Har hittat en som jag tror att jag vill ha
<itmannen> Silasle,  Jag ser inte just nu för den är i en annan dator. Men jag tror det skulle ta ca 10 dagar
<rolfblidborg_> https://www.relakks.com/?cid=gb
<rolfblidborg_> Den verkar man kunna öppna portar med
<Silasle> itmannen: Hehe, min tar knappt 2 minuter/procent
<itmannen> Silasle,  Jo men frågar är hur många poäng det genererar. Desto snabbare desto mindre poäng
<Silasle> 6,74/minut gav mitt förra
<Silasle> Vi får väl se om 6 minuter
<itmannen> rolfblidborg_,  Hm. jag undrar om du kommer att få det att funka i ditt skolnät
<Silasle> (4 minuter)
<rolfblidborg_> itmannen hur menar du?=
<itmannen> Silasle,  Jag ska ha koll på din statistik :)
<itmannen> rolfblidborg_,  Nja jag vet inte exakt. men du måste ändock nyttja skolan nät
<Silasle> itmannen: Jag har den ju avstängd när jag inte sitter vid den, så vinna kommer jag ju inte
<rolfblidborg_> itmannen testar
<rolfblidborg_> man kan få det gratis i 25h
<itmannen> Silasle,  Avstängd ? Går det att stänga av en dator ? :D
<rolfblidborg_> <nu försvinner jag ett tag
<rolfblidborg_> Måste rycka min nätverkssladd
<itmannen> rolfblidborg_,  Gör så du. men det där kostar völ lite
<Silasle> itmannen: Vänteläge ;)
<Silasle> Nu skickar den :)
<itmannen> Silasle, :) Min server står på 7724
<Silasle> Men det här är min vanliga dator, servern är inte speciellt kraftfull :p
<NotOffensive> Vänta nu... har norska å, ä och ö?
<itmannen> NotOffensive,  Inte som Svenska
<Silasle> itmannen: Tar det alltid lite tid innan den dyker upp på webbsidan?
<itmannen> Silasle,  Nä en linuxsrever behöver inte mycket kraft
<spixx> God morgon
<Silasle> itmannen: Men om man ska folda ordentligt så behövs det kraft ;)
<itmannen> Silasle,  Ja det brukar ta ganska lång tid har jag mäsrkt
<Silasle> Stänger av foldingen nu då, det låter för mycket från grafikkortet  :|
<itmannen> Silasle,  Min srever är betydligt kraftfullare än min vanlig. (skryt) :)
<Silasle> Min server är den gamla vanliga datorn :p ~3 år äldre
<rolfblidborg_> HOLY FUCK!!!!!!
<rolfblidborg_> :D
<rolfblidborg_> Sorry för det :(
<rolfblidborg_> Men hej!
<rolfblidborg_> Jag sitter just nu och använder en IRC-client!
<NotOffensive> itmannen: Vadå inte som svenska?
<NotOffensive> Har norska det eller inte?
<itmannen> NotOffensive,  Ö skrivs tex inte som ett Svensk ö. Utan med ett O med streck igenom
<itmannen> rolf
<itmannen> rolfblidborg,  Grattis :)
<itmannen> Nu är det dags för lite annat. ha de gott folket
<rolfblidborg> Tack! :)
<NotOffensive> Alltså har inte norska ö?
<gusnan> rolfblidborg, och innan har du använt... vad?
<rolfblidborg> gusnan: webchat.freenode.net:)
<gusnan> ahaaaa :)
<NotOffensive> Norske bokstaver: a, b, c, d, e, f, g, h, i, j, k, l, m, n, o, p, q, r, s, t, u, v, w, x, y, z, æ, ø, å
<NotOffensive> Tydligen gäller det för både norska och danska.
<NotOffensive> De har med andra ord varken "ö" eller "ä", men väl "å".
<NotOffensive> Och vi saknar æ samt ø.
<NotOffensive> Mystifikt.
<NotOffensive> "Lika barn leka bäst" är ett rasistiskt ordspråk.
<saba> nån som kan kombinatorik här?
<NotOffensive> saba: http://upload.wikimedia.org/math/6/3/3/633005d40ff306e47babac465f1412e2.png
<saba> NotOffensive: säger inget emot :-)
<saba> Om ni tittar på följande arrays, http://pastebin.com/nU9hEyTC så undrar jag hur många kombinationer en får med en sträng på 8 tecken som slumpas fram, $c, $v, $c, $v, $c, $v, $c, $v
<saba> .. och om tecknet som slumpas fram från $c är ett av tecknen i $r, så slumpas nästa från $v och $r istället för bara från $v
<rolfblidborg> hmm
<rolfblidborg> Undrar hur jag öppnar portar här!
<Philip5> rolfblidborg: är du kung på linux nu?!
<rolfblidborg> Philip5: Nää, nu sitter jag på macen
<rolfblidborg> Tog en paus =)
<Philip5> alla portar är öppna default i ubuntu
<rolfblidborg> Philip5: Men det kommer!
<Philip5> uj
<rolfblidborg> Philip5: Men i routern
<rolfblidborg> Philip5: Eller, min VPN
<Philip5> då beror det väl på vad du har för en
<rolfblidborg> relakks.com
<Philip5> du kanske bara behöver upnp i den eller port forwarding
<rolfblidborg> Nu får du nog ta och tala ur skägget :)
<Philip5> nä det får du göra och säga vad du vill kunna göra
<rolfblidborg> Men vänta.. jag sätter mig på linuxburken, börjar få ont i nacken
<Philip5> rolfblidborg: nä det får du göra och säga vad du vill kunna göra
<rolfblidborg> Hej igen!
<rolfblidborg> Just nu vill jag börja med att använda vpn på min ubuntu-burk
<rolfblidborg> Philip5: Verkar som att jag skrivit in adress och sånt
<rolfblidborg> Me jag vet inte om den är igång
<rolfblidborg> Där slog fan hungern som ett slag i magen
<rolfblidborg> brb!
<Philip5> rolfblidborg: om vpn funkar med din mac så borde det ju bara vara att sätta upp en vpn-klient på din ubuntu-burk och köra där också
<rolfblidborg> Philip5: hur ser jag om den är på?
<rolfblidborg> nu står det: "Last used: Never"
<Philip5> rolfblidborg: installera network-manager-vpnc-gnome eller network-manager-openvpn-gnome
<Philip5> de ger vpn-klientfunktioner i network manager
<Philip5> tror det är smaksak om man vill köra med openvpn eller vpnc
<rolfblidborg> Så, Philip5: Nu är jag tillbaka
<rolfblidborg> Hur gör jag detta?
<rolfblidborg> Sudo apt-get?
<realubot> Jag undrar om det är Synapse som gör att zeitgeist-daemon drar 50% CPU hela tiden efter att jag har startar datorn. Detta händer kanske 1/3 ggr när jag har startat datorn.
<Philip5> rolfblidborg: eller i synaptics/software manager
<rolfblidborg> I haz it
<Silasle> *software center (Jaja, jag är petig ibland ;) )
<Philip5> rolfblidborg: vad har du?
<rolfblidborg> network-manager-openvpn-gnome
<Philip5> oki
<NotOffensive> http://www.kissies.se/wp-content/uploads/2011/08/110831-112414.jpg <-- Varför sitter ett telefonjack så där mitt i väggen? Brukar väl vara längst ned?!
<gusnan> NotOffensive, nåt säger mig att det har med ryggproblem att göra. ;)
<NotOffensive> Omplacerat? :S
<einand> NotOffensive: det är faktiskt inte allt för ovanligt att jacket är högre upp i sovrum
<NotOffensive> Aldrig sett, dock.
<einand> ok, har jag sett ett par gånger
<maxjezy> NotOffensive, försök hålla dig till topic
<einand> maxjezy: spelar roll när kanalen är i övrigt död
<einand> NotOffensive: välkomen in i #ubuntu-se-offtopic iaf där kan du snacka om precis vad du vill
<maxjezy> einand, bra :)
<maxjezy> någon som kör senaste mint?
<rolfblidborg> Philip5: var hittar jag inställningar då?
<Philip5> rolfblidborg: i network managern men du får fråga någon gnomare mer exakt
<rolfblidborg> okej :)
<rolfblidborg> Tack i alla fall
<rolfblidborg> Sen så klagar playonlinux på att jag har en utdaterad version
<rolfblidborg> installerade den nyss från deras sida :(
<einand> maxjezy: jag kör Debian versionen av senaste mint
<maxjezy> 11?
<maxjezy> trodde den kommer runt jul
<maxjezy> går det installera linux från SDHC minne?
<maxjezy> har för mig jag har gjort det men är osäker
<johanbr> maxjezy, ja (enklast om din dator kan boota från sd-kort)
<maxjezy> johanbr, hm, då återstår det att kontrollera!
<maxjezy> är det vanligt på nya netbooks tro?
<johanbr> beror på bios... nyare Dell kan boota från sd, tror jag
<johanbr> stoppa in kortet i en extern läsare, annars
<maxjezy> typ kameran?
<maxjezy> tycker mitt usbminne blivit så slött och ostabilt
<NotOffensive> Vad är skillnaden mellan en lapp och en same?
<andol> NotOffensive: geografisk vs. kulturell gruppering?
<andol> Sen är ju inte alla lapplänningar samer, precis som alla samer inte bor i lappland.
<NotOffensive> Hmm...
<NotOffensive> Finns det icke-samer i Lappland?
<larsemil> för att ha det nick du har så är du rather offensive mest hela tien
<einand> ja
<larsemil> tiden
 * andol pekar NotOffensive på http://sv.wikipedia.org/wiki/Samer
<maxjezy> SDHC verkar inte så bootbart på min maskin :(
<maxjezy> är typ helt säker på att jag bootat med det förut
<maxjezy> men de är säkert via någon kamera eller något
<NotOffensive> Är det offensive att undra om det finns icke-samer i Lappland? Du har en märklig syn på... vad som är offensive.
<HeMan> lapp är gamla namnet på samer
<HeMan> samer uppskattar inte att bli kallade lappar
<NotOffensive> Vad kallar man i så fall de som allmänt bor i Lappland?
<maxjezy> människor?
<HeMan> det finns gott om icke-samer i lappland
<maxjezy> må gudarna vara med mig på den här installationen nu
<NotOffensive> Stockholmare, Göteborgare, Skåningar, Lapplandisar?
<maxjezy> är lappland en stad?
<NotOffensive> Skåne är ingen stad heller...
<HeMan> lappland är ett landskap
<maxjezy> nej, skåne är en kultur
<einand> skåne är ett land
<NotOffensive> Samer är alltså sveriges "indianer", skulle man kunna säga?
<einand> NotOffensive: kan man göra, även om urinvånare är bättre
<HeMan> samer har ett antal rättigheter som inte övrig befolkning har
<NotOffensive> Någon speciell orsak till att de bor så långt norr?
<HeMan> som till exempel fiskerätt där det annars råder fiskeförbud
<NotOffensive> Aha.
<HeMan> och rätt att rösta i sametinget
<einand> japp, samerna har en egen riksdag
<NotOffensive> Men inte driva kasinon lagligt, som native Americans? (Är lite osäker på hur exakt det var med det.)
<maxjezy> HeMan, visst är du från norr?
<HeMan> maxjezy: från Arvidsjaur från början
<maxjezy> najs!
<maxjezy> nu ska ja testa installera mint igen!
<einand> HeMan: måste man vara infödd same, eller eller det geografisk om man får rösta i sametinget?
<NotOffensive> Kanske tycker inte renar om varmare klimat och därför höll sig samerna där uppe även innan det fanns folk i övriga vad som nu är Sverige?
<HeMan> einand: man måste vara infödd same, jag får tex inte rösta i sametinget
<HeMan> einand: trots att vi har haft renmärke
<NotOffensive> Vad exakt röstar och beslutar de om?
<larsemil> samma som i riksdagen, fast för samer. typ
<Maxjiiiiiizy> Fattar inte vad felet är, imstallatiom stannar vid (initramfs)
<[Spooky]> Hej hej på er!
<Maxjiiiiiizy> NÃ¥gon som har samma dilemma
<Maxjiiiiiizy> ?
<chripher> I can't write to my fat32 drive even dough it has rw flag in mtab
<chripher> oj det skulle vissta vara svenska här
<phnom> Hmm, du har stoppat deg i disken?
<phnom> Då förstår jag att det inte funkar..
<chripher> http://paste.ubuntu.com/679092/
<phnom> provat med (rw,mode=0755)
<phnom> ?
<larsemil> Barre: hur är magen?
<Barre> larsemil, sådär... lite bättre. tackar som frågar
<Barre> Coffe kommer tappa tron på mig, måste ställa in luchen imorgon....
<larsemil> Barre: om du hade fått välja, en xoom eller en galaxy tab, nya versionen?
<larsemil> eller om du skulle välja igen...
<Barre> vet inte, har inte testat nya galaxy tab
<larsemil> ska binda nytt abb med telia, och har ju redan en telefon. så tänkte de kunde bjussa på en platta istället
<Barre> jag älltså nöjd med xoom, några designmissar bara
<Barre> on/off-knappen är felplacerad
<Barre> laddkontakten felplacerad
<Barre> och går inte ladda via usb
<einand> Barre: klart det inte går att ladda via usb
<einand> skulle ta för lång tid
<Barre> so.. vad harr laddningstiden med möjligheten att göra?
<einand> tänk på att en usb port bara kan ge 500mA tror xoom har 7000mAh batteri
<einand> dvs skulle ta 14 timmar att ladda batteriet på usb porten
<Barre> och?
<einand> ja, bättre med extern laddning, så man kan kräma på mera
<Barre> men det ena bör inte utesluta det andra, har jag sagt att usb-laddning skulle ersätta det andra?
<larsemil> usbladdning vore väl schysst för att iaf "inte göra av med" batteri
<larsemil> Barre: klarar du en dag med användning på en laddning?
<Barre> tycker det är idiotiskt att behöva ytterligare en laddare i bagaget när jag reser
<Barre> larsemil, lätt... min användning tar slut på batteriet efter 2-3 dagar
<maxjezy> http://www.youtube.com/dammagrus
<maxjezy> kan någon ta en titt på min video och se vad felet kan vara?
<rolfblidborg> Hela rummet är lite småfuktigt
<rolfblidborg> Det är ånga i hela mitt rum :D
<rolfblidborg> Gött
<rolfblidborg> Nästa gång duschar vi inte med öppen dörr
<maxjezy> kan inte installera ubuntu längre
<maxjezy> spola gärna till slutet efter ni kollat lite i början
<maxjezy> där ser ni hur det stannar upp
<maxjezy> och inget händer mer
<larsemil> Barre: grymt
<maxjezy> har alla satt mig på ignore
 * NotOffensive vägrar svara på folk som frågar frågor utan frågetecken.
<rolfblidborg> maxjezy: hade jag kunnat svara hade jag gjort det, svär!
<maxjezy> rolfblidborg, no problems
<rolfblidborg> NotOffencive: Han ställde ju egentligen inte en fråga, han mest konstaterade
<maxjezy> skönt att alla inte satt ignore iaf :)
<rolfblidborg> och bakom konstanterandet så kanske det är en liten fråga "Någon som vet svaret"
<rolfblidborg> Men han yttrade sig inte som en fråga
 * rolfblidborg Åkte just på en ignore
<maxjezy> ja, den som inte kan förstå en fråga utan (?) är ju konstig
<larsemil> jag har lite annat för mig så hinner inte kolla nu
<Kurdistan> :) någon som kör libreoffice 3.4.3?
<phnom> maxjezy: Dessutom använde du ju ? i första frågan.
<Kurdistan> http://archive.sunet.se/pub/Office/tdf/libreoffice/src/bugfixes-libreoffice-3-4-release-3.4.3.1.log  för er som vill läsa changelog.
<NotOffensive> Stör mig bara varje gång jag läser changelogs.
<Kurdistan> NotOffensive: varför?
<NotOffensive> Eftersom de skriver "fix" eller "delete" istället för "fixed" eller "deleted"...
<Kurdistan> NotOffensive: jaja, skyll dig själv, livet måste vara jobbigt som språkpolis.
<NotOffensive> Inte språkpolis. Det är helt ologiskt.
<Kurdistan> kommentera istället innehållet än komma med rappakalja
<NotOffensive> Det enda som är rappakalja är att skriva "fix" när de menar "fixed".
<Kurdistan> NotOffensive: jaja. du kan påpeka det för utvecklarna.
<phnom> Sen skriver de ju faktiskt "fix" som i "a fix", att ersätta fix med fixed i den changelogen skulle bli helt konstigt.
<rolfblidborg> Jag kan inte uppgradera playonlinux :(
<NotOffensive> phnom: Om de menar det så borde det stå så här: "fix: don't write password algorithm in odf 1.0 and 1.1 (fdo#39678) [Markus Mohrhard]"
<rolfblidborg> NÃ¥gon som har erfarenhet med playonlinux?
<phnom> Det som står efter for är med största sannolikhet titeln för bugrapporten. Om något så borde den vara i "".
<phnom> och, HAH fick dig att läsa changelogen.
<phnom> :P
<Kurdistan> rolfblidborg: har aldrig haft problem.
<rolfblidborg> Kurdistan: den klagar på att jag har gammal version
<rolfblidborg> Kurdistan: Hur uppgraderar jag?
<Kurdistan> rolfblidborg: :) jag kör inte ubuntu.
<rolfblidborg> Kurdistan: Inte? :O
<rolfblidborg> Kurdistan: aha, nvm
<Kurdistan> rolfblidborg: hade jag varit du, så hade detta varit bra ställa börja söka: http://www.playonlinux.com/en/download.html
<rolfblidborg> Kurdistan: men jag laddade ner det därifrån typ nyss
<E3-Ninja> Godkväll folk :)
<Kurdistan> rolfblidborg: har du kört kommandona som beskrivs
<rolfblidborg> Japp
<Kurdistan> rolfblidborg: då är det konstigt.
<Kurdistan> kör du med wine också? det kan vara värt uppdatera wine också.
<E3-Ninja> -
<rolfblidborg> testar igen
<realubot> rolfblidborg: Vi saknar dig roffe: http://ubuntu-se.org/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=19&t=54741
<realubot> rolfblidborg: http://fah-web.stanford.edu/cgi-bin/main.py?qtype=teampage&teamnum=210289
<rolfblidborg> realubot: ja jävlar!
<rolfblidborg> realubot: Nu är jag ju up and running som man säger på ren svenska
<chripher> varför kan jag inte skriva till min fat32 disk http://paste.ubuntu.com/679092/
<rolfblidborg> realubot: Har ju installerat linux nu ;)
<realubot> Christoffer: Den kanske är monterad med read only?
<realubot> Christoffer: Testa att montera med flaggan -w: sudo mount -w -t vfat ...
<phnom> realubot: Nä, den är mountad rw, men han har nog satt rättigheterna fel, ska nog vara mode=0755
<rolfblidborg> Nu håller jag på för fulla muggar, realubot!
<realubot> phnom: Ok.
<realubot> rolfblidborg: Nice. ;)
<rolfblidborg> realubot: men jag glömde bort att ändra namn... suck
<rolfblidborg> går det att göras medans den kör?
<rolfblidborg> Bah, jag får låta den stå för nu
<rolfblidborg> Nu ska jag iväg och supa
<rolfblidborg> Hejs!
<realubot> rolfblidborg: Vet ej. Stoppa den annars. Den fortsätter ju där du slutade ändå.
<realubot> rolfblidborg: Sätt team number och nick.
<realubot> Med: ./fah6 -configonly
<realubot> Team number: 210289
<larsemil> jag vet inte om jag ska vara med på det där, kommer ju bara gå upp högst på listan
<larsemil> se för sjutton till att HeMan börjar. han har väl några petaflops att använda. ;)
<HeMan> larsemil: tyvärr har dom skrotat "mitt" kluster
<HeMan> larsemil: eller i alla fall det jag kunde leka fritt med
<realubot> larsemil: Det gör ju inget om du går upp högst på listan. Det är ju för forskningen vi gör det. Ju höhre Score och WU vi får tillsammans ju bättre är det.
<HeMan> larsemil: nu kranar jag bara ett som när jag kollad idag låg på 104% utnyttjandegrad...
<realubot> *högre
<Danne__> Hooya! Reaktivera Compiz-koola effekter i senaste Ubuntun?
<Danne__> Allt fungerar fint, men hur re-aktivera dem i Compiz Fuzion?
<[Spooky]> realubot: ;)
<johanbr> Danne__, installera compizconfig-settings-manager
<rolfblidborg> realubot: nu går det fanimej fort!
<rolfblidborg> från 22:50 till 23:12 har jag tagit 7% :D
<rolfblidborg> Men nu ska jag iväg och hälla i mig lite mer
<rolfblidborg> Cya!
<phnom> rolfblidborg: lol, vilken tidszon är du i? :P
<Danne_s_i_vaxjo> Heeej! Rookie undrar hur man rebootar Compiz Fuzion, och hittar kör-kommandot?
<amelia> Godkväll allihop!
<E3-Ninja> godkväll :)
<E3-Ninja> Danne!
<E3-Ninja> du kanske kan hitta proccesen och kill:a den?
<Kurdistan> amelia: godkväll.
<Danne_s_i_vaxjo> >Öhh... Windoze-nörd hand upp! Omstarta Compiz?
<E3-Ninja> ps -a    för själva kolla där
<E3-Ninja> sen kill osv
<Kurdistan> E3-Ninja: inte så smart om man kör 11.04 med unity.
<Kurdistan> unity kräver compiz
<amelia> Danne_s_i_vaxjo: Ctrl + Alt + Backspace borde göra susen om du vill starta om hela det grafiska gränssnittet.
<E3-Ninja> true kurdistan
<Kurdistan> maxjezy: wb. :)
<maxjezy> tack Kurdistan
<haffe> Ibland har man tur.
<haffe> Jag hittade en kinnarps i soporna.
<CasperN> stol?
<NotOffensive> phnom: Varför ville du att man ska läsa den där changeloggen överhuvudtaget? Är du du som gör mjukvaran?
<Danne_s_i_vaxjo> Ubuntu, favve! Bredvid mig senaste W7, ingen chans...
<Danne_s_i_vaxjo> Ändock en rookie... Asså - hur få de där k00la effekterna igen?
<itmannen> Nu är jag sur på Holding@Home. varför syns inte mina nya poäng ? :(
<E3-Fisk> Danne, vilka effekter?
<E3-Fisk> Compiz?
<Peyam> tjena
<Peyam> kom precis från skolan för ni som undrar.
<E3-Fisk> Godag :=
<E3-Fisk> jaha ok!
<E3-Fisk> :D
<Peyam> :)
<E3-Fisk> haft en bra dag? :)
<Peyam> helt okej men funderingfullt
<Peyam> Har ngn testat VLC nätverk hemma?
<E3-Fisk> jasså?
<Peyam> man styr playing list med fjärkontrollen
<E3-Fisk> vlc nätverket? något jag borde veta?
<E3-Fisk> hmm..
<Peyam> E3-Fisk:  vet ej.. vad tror du själv
<E3-Fisk> inte hört någoy om
<E3-Fisk> jag kör med min android
<E3-Fisk> som fjärr :P
<Maxjiiiiiizy> Pclinuxos laddar:)
<Maxjiiiiiizy> Bootin system, ser lovande ut
<E3-Fisk> Peyam, behövde du hjälp med något angående vlc saken eller?: D
<Peyam> E3-Fisk: ja. jag vill ha VLC genom min tv och kunna byta låtar med tv dosan
<E3-Fisk> med tv dosan? :S
<Danne_s_i_vaxjo_> Gokväll! Omstarta Compiz Fuzion, geggiga fönsterramar et cetera i senaste Ubuntu - hur?
<E3-Fisk> då måste du ha någon mottagare av något slag
<E3-Fisk> peyam, du kanske ska kolla in Boxee eller XBMC :P
<Peyam> precis
<Peyam> det var det jag letade efter
<Peyam> cbmx
<E3-Fisk> ok :P
<E3-Fisk> det är jääääävligt bra  :D
<Danne_s_i_vaxjo_> ,,,och hur hittar man motsvarigheten till Kör-kommandot i Windoze?
<Peyam> E3-Fisk:  har du jobbat med det. vad för  kabel ska man ha? eller hur funkar det över huvudtaget
<E3-Fisk> kabel=
<E3-Fisk> jaha ska du ha tv på det också?
<itmannen> Danne_s_i_vaxjo_,  Alt+F2
<Danne_s_i_vaxjo_> Jo itmannen, TACK!, Alt+F2 är jag bekant med... Men om jag typ vill ha "igång" Compiz Fuzion igen, gele-fönster?
<itmannen> Danne_s_i_vaxjo_,  Det gör diú via Compiz Config
<NotOffensive> Vet ni varför maffian är så utbred?
<NotOffensive> För de är så maffiga.
<E3-Fisk> Peyam, Du kan ju köpa ett tv-kort på tex teknikmagasinet eller typ claes ohlsson eller något sånt ställe. sen funger det därifrån om du nu tex kommer köra en HTPC
<Danne_s_i_vaxjo_> itmannen, undertecknad rodnar. "Hur når jag Compiz Config"? :-)  Ska bestraffa mig själv med 30 på knogarna.
<E3-Fisk> :P
<itmannen> Danne_s_i_vaxjo_,  NP. I dins systeminställningar så borde du ha detta. Om inte så öppna Synaptic och sök på Compiz
<Danne_s_i_vaxjo_> Aha!!! Testar, TACK!!!  Du är en ITMAN.
<itmannen> Danne_s_i_vaxjo_,  :D Nä jag bara fuskar
<itmannen> Nu måste jag fortsätta med en serverinstallation här. Ha de gott folket
<lilleman72> min router dog & nar jag resettade den så försvann nätet på servern?? hur lägger jag inte statiskt ip på den?
<E3-Fisk> du menar dynamisk?
<lilleman72> inte dhcp
<E3-Fisk> statisk alltså
<E3-Fisk> det gör du i routern om det går
<lilleman72> men jag vill lägga in ett EGET ipnummer i servern
<E3-Fisk> gör det då :P ser inte problemet haha ^^
<E3-Fisk> vad är det för OS på servern? kör du med grafiskt interface? :)
<einand> det är en ubuntu suportkanal, så misstänker han kör ubuntu
<E3-Fisk> mjo men man vet aldrig :)
<Kurdistan> alt f2 så kan du snabbstarta program
<Kurdistan> om du kört gnome do eller synapse i gnome
<Kurdistan> typ samma
<Kurdistan> :)
<E3-Fisk> Vad pratar vi om nu? haha
<Kurdistan> lol haha fel fönster
<E3-Fisk> :P haha bra kurdi!
<Kurdistan> E3-Fisk: :) åldern sätter sina spår.
<E3-Fisk> Förresten, om någon vet! jag skulle över hela min dators liv vilja gå över HELT och hålet till linux. men jag spelar rätt mycket till och från så måste typ ha windouche på datorn. vet ni om det går att spela följande på ubuntu? (alltså om det fungerar BRA) Starcraft 2, team fortress 2 och lite Valve spel.   tacksom om ni kan bidra med någon info =)
<Kurdistan> E3-Fisk: det kan du söka på wines hemsida.
<Kurdistan> lättaste vägen att gå
<E3-Fisk> ja jag vet "wineHQ"
<E3-Fisk> men tycker det buggar så jävla mycket :(
<Kurdistan> crossover kan du stödja om du vill ge extra slant, dem har nog bättre stöd för det mesta.
<Kurdistan> E3-Fisk: jag spelar bara supertuxkart, har inte installerat spel mha wine. installerar bara spotify.
<Kurdistan> det har alltid fungerat för mig.
<E3-Fisk> så du menar att crossover fungerar?
<E3-Fisk> vrf skulle det :P ?
<Kurdistan> E3-Fisk: jag kan ju inte lova, wine utvecklarna arbetar för crossover om jag inte minns fel.
<Kurdistan> typ som redhat och fedora
<realubot> Danne_s_i_vaxjo_: Du får väl installera compizcnfig-settings-manager?
<E3-Fisk> alltså dubla grafik kort?
<realubot> Danne_s_i_vaxjo_: sudo apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager
<E3-Fisk> så... köra dubbla kort för att kunna köra ett spel som jag inte behöver göra något i windouch med haha... jaja
<realubot> Danne_s_i_vaxjo_: http://wiki.compiz.org/CCSM?action=AttachFile&do=get&target=ccsm.png
<E3-Fisk> verkar inte få skiten att fungera någelunda bra...
<Kurdistan> E3-Fisk: ja, det är ju inte linux fel. försök få spel tillverkare skippa directx. men det hade ju windows aldrig velat.
<realubot> Danne_s_i_vaxjo_: "Compiz desktop effects are available in your Ubuntu by default and if you have any kind of 3D acceleration available(graphics driver ie), you are good to go with Compiz."
<E3-Fisk> jag vet vad du menar
<realubot> Danne_s_i_vaxjo_: "Now to tweak Compiz desktop effects in Ubuntu, you need to install "compizconfig-settings-manager" package."
<E3-Fisk> Kurdistan, Jag försöker att få saker att fungera, vill verkligen stödja linux och så.. men spelar man så pass mycket som jag så vill jag ju helst att allt ska fungera
<E3-Fisk> jag LOVAR att om det hade gått i linux hade jag inte suttit en sekund i fucking windouche
<Kurdistan> E3-Fisk: http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=application&iId=11123 . demo/retail verkar fungera toppen bra.
<Kurdistan> E3-Fisk: jag kan inte göra något. du kan ju boxa in vett i steve ballmer och bill gates. kanske då kan vi se ändringar.
<E3-Fisk> :O
<E3-Fisk> är det stor skillnad från debian till ubuntu?
<Kurdistan> E3-Fisk: :) som sagt jag spelar inte så, jag är inte till stor hjälp.
<E3-Fisk> nej men tack ändå :P
<Kurdistan> E3-Fisk: kör du debian?
<E3-Fisk> ubuntu bygger väl på debian=
<E3-Fisk> nej ubuntu :P
<Kurdistan> E3-Fisk: det är inte samma sak. ubuntu är mer användarvänlig med sina egna inslag.
<Kurdistan> debian har dock större förråd
<Philip5> hallå där maxjezy
<Kurdistan> har inte samma syn på release cykel
<maxjezy> hallå Philip5
<Kurdistan> ubuntu baserar väl på debian unstable eller testing
<E3-Fisk> men vilket är bäst då? :S
<Kurdistan> med sina patchar och medföljande buggar
<E3-Fisk> vad är debian bättre på och tvärtom?
<lilleman72> asså hur "nollarställer jag eth0?
<Kurdistan> E3-Fisk: kör du debian stable och apt-pinning så  föredrar jag debian
<Kurdistan> men annars är du ny med linux så är nog ubuntu vettigare
<E3-Fisk> vad menas apt-pinning?
<E3-Fisk> nja jag är inte så värst ny
<E3-Fisk> har haft linux i .. 4-5 år tror jag
<E3-Fisk> :P
<E3-Fisk> kört fedora ett tag, ubunut, MYCKET backtrack pga vissa saker och lite andra dist.
<Kurdistan> E3-Fisk: http://jaqque.sbih.org/kplug/apt-pinning.html
<E3-Fisk> haha kan du förklara?
<E3-Fisk> vill verkligen se så jag inte förstår fel här
<E3-Fisk> got it, var inget haha :P
<E3-Fisk> Men kurdi? spelar det verkligen så stor roll då?
<Kurdistan> E3-Fisk: med apt-pinning kan du uppdatera de paket du vill ska ha senare version
<E3-Fisk> mjo fick det
<Kurdistan> än köra massa backport eller testing/unstable repot
<Kurdistan> så du kan köra debian stable och sedan med apt-pinning få den senaste firefox
<E3-Fisk> men haha... debian eller ubuntu? :(
<Kurdistan> än den som medföljer med debian stable
<Kurdistan> E3-Fisk: debian
<E3-Fisk> jasså? bara för pinning? :P
<Kurdistan> E3-Fisk: :) ubuntu har sina ppa.
<E3-Fisk> men kommer det med debian som start eller måste jag fixa massa?
<Kurdistan> E3-Fisk: fixa :) en del.
<E3-Fisk> ahh.. orkar jag? haha
<Kurdistan> som sagt debian är inte nybörjarvänlig som ubuntu är.
<E3-Fisk> vad är det mer för fördelar med debian?
<Kurdistan> E3-Fisk: :) ingen aning om du gör.
<Kurdistan> E3-Fisk: :) stabilt.
<E3-Fisk> är debian mer stabilt?
<Kurdistan> just nu kör jag varken ubuntu eller debian
<E3-Fisk> vad kör du då?
<Kurdistan> :) debian stable är ju inte fel.
<Kurdistan> E3-Fisk: :) oviktigt vad jag kör. detta är ubuntu kanal. så vi ger helst ubuntu support.
<E3-Fisk> ja men nu vart jag lite intresserad, säg bara vad du kör :) sen kan du hjälpa mig :P ändå ingen annan som skriver ^^
<Kurdistan> :) det är inte windows.
<E3-Fisk> du borde köra det som jag håller på med på min server :D
<E3-Fisk> ARCH ;D
<Kurdistan> E3-Fisk: :) nja. jag archar inte.
<E3-Fisk> vad gör du då!! :O
<Kurdistan> :) kör linux
<Peyam> archar?
<Peyam> fan betyder d
<E3-Fisk> att han använder arch :P
<E3-Fisk> ^^
<Kurdistan> E3-Fisk: arch är ju bra grejer dock. men inte min grej just nu. blir det arch så blir det chakra.
<E3-Fisk> ;)
<Peyam> vad är arch?
<Peyam> ja juste
<Kurdistan> Peyam: linux dist.
<Peyam> en så där.. linux grej
<Kurdistan> :) för nördar.
<E3-Fisk> http://www.archlinux.org/
<E3-Fisk> :P
<Peyam> jag kör själv d
<E3-Fisk> d?
<Kurdistan> Peyam: kör du arch? du verkar ju inte behärska :) ubuntu. hur lyckades du med arch?
<E3-Fisk> eller hur
<Peyam> Jag lyckades bra med det :)
<E3-Fisk> rly?
<Peyam> Japp
<Peyam> jag kör nu med fedora
<Peyam> Känns helt okej..
<E3-Fisk> fedora 15? :P
<Kurdistan> Peyam: du vet att fedora inte är arch va?
<E3-Fisk> det är coolt med KDE fast gillar inte GNOME3 i fedora...
<Peyam> Kurdistan: jag vet att de är olika distar
<Peyam> Fedora är bäst för experter. Df valde ja d
<amelia> jag tyckte gnome 3 var en vanesak. gillar det nu. först hatade jag det.
<Kurdistan> oki doki.
<E3-Fisk> ok
<Danne_s_i_vaxjo_> Hooya!
<Kurdistan> Peyam: du som verkar tycka att fedora är för experter. vad baserar du det på? nyfiken.
<E3-Fisk> ja eller hur haha :P
<E3-Fisk> tycker då Arch är lite svårare än fedora xD
<Danne_s_i_vaxjo_> Jaha mina vänner, hand upp rookie här! Gillar det jag precis installerat, "Ubuntu" nånting. 1. Hur kollar jag "version"?
<E3-Fisk> fedora är inte ens svårt :P
<E3-Fisk> du kan gå in på system inställnignar
<E3-Fisk> sen finns det något som heter systemövervakare
<Danne_s_i_vaxjo_> Aha! Tack, såg det nyss, uppe till höger....
<E3-Fisk> där kan du kolla verision och lite grejs i datorn :P
<amelia> linux generellt är inte svårare än man gör det oavsett dist.
<datorn_> måste dra ut strömkabel ur routern varannan timme
<datorn_> slutar fungera utan ngn anledning. så var det på min förra router också
<amelia> möjligen då at suse är lite svårare eftersom att yast håller på med en massa dumheter man inte kan kontrollera.
<amelia> Peyam: tankar du torrents över wifi?
<Danne_s_i_vaxjo_> Ja si... Annat var det på MS-DOS-tiden...
<Peyam> amelia: ja men inte nu
<amelia> Peyam: ok. annars är det generellt ett väldigt bra sätt att snabbt ta död på en hemmarouter.
<Peyam> ladda ni ner filmer?
<Peyam> hallå
<E3-Fisk> nej nej skulle vi
<Peyam> bad häde nu då igen?
<Peyam> varför ändrades utseendet på dne här irssi?
<amelia> Peyam: nej, jag har headweb-konto.
<Peyam> hur stor är chansen att man betala böter?
<Danne_s_i_vaxjo_> Asså... Jag kör tydligen Ubuntu Utgåva 11.04 (natty)... Är den senaste verren?
<E3-Fisk> jupp
<Peyam> juste
<Danne_s_i_vaxjo_> Tack! Fin fisk!
<E3-Fisk> :P
<Danne_s_i_vaxjo_> Saknar mina akvarium...
<E3-Fisk> lol va? haha
<Peyam> ni som minns tullsnacker förra veckan. fick mina varor från kina igår utan att betala tull
<Danne_s_i_vaxjo_> Påfågelciklider...
<Danne_s_i_vaxjo_> Astronotus Oscellatus...
<Peyam> Jag beställde två st så jag hoppas att jag får den andra imorn.. vill verkligen ha dem på mig
<Danne_s_i_vaxjo_> Säg mig - hur slippa ange ett lösenord så fort man vill göra något i sitt nyinstallerade system?
<E3-Fisk> logga in som root haha
<E3-Fisk> fast nej fan gör inte det
<E3-Fisk> xD
<Danne_s_i_vaxjo_> Undertecknad = begynnande Linux-nörd... Än så länge - rookie.
<E3-Fisk> det är lungt :)
<Peyam> Ska sova
<E3-Fisk> godnatt man!
<E3-Fisk> ses här imorn :P
<Peyam> Skolan imorn. massor med kretsar och sannolikheter
<Peyam> Hörs
<Danne_s_i_vaxjo_> Be care what u wish for... Nu börjar visst CSI sa kära hustrun. Men jag Ubuntar nog hellre...
<E3-Fisk> cya!
<Peyam> C ya
<E3-Fisk> haha najs danne!
<Danne_s_i_vaxjo_> Bara alltför lätt gissa gärningsmannen ändå...
<E3-Fisk> mjo det är true
<amelia> och det är ju alltid roligare att data. :)
<Danne_s_i_vaxjo_> Fråga 1: Hur få Win+R till att motsvara Alt+F2 här?
<E3-Fisk> vad är frågan? haha
<E3-Fisk> du kan binda egna keys :P systeminställnignar sen keybord tror jag
<Danne_s_i_vaxjo_> Alltså, lixom mappa om tangentkombinationen så att det blir som man vill ha dem? Testar Systeminställningar NU.
<E3-Fisk> förstår inte vad du vill riktigt
<E3-Fisk> :P
<Danne_s_i_vaxjo_> Verkar ha fixat det - tror jag. Tänk så enkelt!
<E3-Fisk> mjo :P
<E3-Fisk> har du uppdaterat det än?
<E3-Fisk> måste kolla haha :)
<Danne_s_i_vaxjo_> Alltså, i Windoze kan man ju få fram Kör genom Win+R - vill ha samma här så att hustru/ungar kan börja Leeenuchsa de också...
<E3-Fisk> Danne, har du uppdaterat allt än?
<E3-Fisk> jaha, du har typ alt + fF2
<E3-Fisk> tror jag
<Danne_s_i_vaxjo_> Nu trycker jag Windoze-flaggan+R samtidigt och då dyker den där rutan upp föreställande Mediaprogram, Internetprogram et cetera?
<E3-Fisk> huh?
<E3-Fisk> haha använder inte 11.04 :P men du ska kunna trycka på ALT + F2, jag tror det!!!
<Danne_s_i_vaxjo_> Aha! Alt+F2, precis den jag var ute efter! Vinnare!!!
<E3-Fisk> :P
<Danne_s_i_vaxjo_> Fråga 2: Ngn som vet hur man får igång det där läckra GUIet som får allt att se ut som "gele", Compiz nånting?
<E3-Fisk> höger klicka
<E3-Fisk> sen trycker du ändra bakrundsbild
<E3-Fisk> sen skrivborsmiljö eller något sånt tror jag. sen avancerade effekter
<Danne_s_i_vaxjo_> Hmm, nix. I förra veckan fungerade det, men inte nu. Hrm. Kanske ominstallera?
<E3-Fisk> har du uppdaterat allt?
<E3-Fisk> Danne, har du UPPDATERAT?
<joru> natt
<E3-Fisk> godnatt
<Danne_s_i_vaxjo_> Sof gott! Gud som haver... :-)
<E3-Fisk> nej alltså jag sa godnatt till joru :P
<E3-Fisk> jag ska vara vaken ett tag till!
<E3-Fisk> och danne danne... fortfarande. har du uppdaterat alt? :P kommer fortsätta fråga!!!
<Danne_s_i_vaxjo_> Svar JA. Precis kollat. Kikar just nu på Openbox...
<E3-Fisk> Danne
<E3-Fisk> öppna terminalen, skriv:   sudo apt-get update
<E3-Fisk> sen skriver du:   update-manager
<E3-Fisk> :)
 * x_link gör 00:00-dansen!
<E3-Fisk> Nice
<itmannen> Hm. sudo apt-get upgrade ät det nog :)
<E3-Fisk> mjo men om har nyligen har fixat det så kanske update fungerar
<Danne_s_i_vaxjo_> Gott folk, jag skriver 1. Alt+F2, följt av sudo. Inget händer?
<itmannen> Man bör alltid köra bägge för att vara drypsäker
<E3-Fisk> precis :)
<einand> x_link: bra att du är tillbaka, jag fick bara en masssa skit när jag gjorde dansen häromdagen. Så jag tror jag slutar som din vikarie
<E3-Fisk> haha
<E3-Fisk> danne, öppna terminalen och skriv :P
<itmannen> Danne_s_i_vaxjo_,  Va ? Sudo kör du i terminalen
<E3-Fisk> haha ^^
<Danne_s_i_vaxjo_> Duh.... Dum-Dan.
<Danne_s_i_vaxjo_> Asså      HUR startar jag terminalen??????????
<itmannen> Danne_s_i_vaxjo_,  Då är vi 2 :D
<E3-Fisk> haha, sök i program om du har ubuntu 11.04 :P
<E3-Fisk> tryck på ubuntu loggan längst upp till vänster, sen skriv terminal
<itmannen> Danne_s_i_vaxjo_,  Skriv bara term i sökrutan längst upp
<E3-Fisk> :P
<E3-Fisk> it mannen, du får ha hand om danne nu!! :)   kommer strax
<Danne_s_i_vaxjo_> Hahahaha! Där var den!!!!!!! Oki, nu ska jag testa det föregående, tack!
<itmannen> E3-Fisk,  LOL
<E3-Fisk> haha ;)
<Danne_s_i_vaxjo_> Så här står det....: "0 att uppgradera, 0 att nyinstallera, 0 att ta bort och 0 att inte uppgradera."     Verkar fräscht system, va?
<x_link> einand: Hehe jasså, skit från vem?
<itmannen> Danne_s_i_vaxjo_,  Står det så efter det att du kört sudo apt-get update &upgrade ?
<E3-Fisk> Back!
<E3-Fisk> Danne! skriv      update-manager
<x_link> einand: Du får gärna min bli vikarie faktiskt. För ska inte vara uppe såhär längemer. Min kropp har sagt stopp. Så från och me imorgon eller nästa vecka s får du gärna köra =)
<x_link> Vill inte att dansen ska dö ut
<einand> x_link: alla möjliga, mest för jag snubbla tror jag. råkade skriva dancen
<x_link> Dags att sova nu, god natt!
<x_link> einand: Hehe
<einand> fast, har inte din erfarenhet. nervös och sånt inför nytt folk
<x_link> Det fixar du imorgon ska du se =)
<E3-Fisk> Danne, skriv sudo update-manager
<x_link> Det är lugn, bara dansa lie =)
<x_link> Aja, dags att röra på sig.
<x_link> God natt!
<E3-Fisk> natti link : D
<Philip5> x_link: woohoo
<Danne_s_i_vaxjo_> Hmm.... "Läser paketlistor... Färdig" är vad som framgår på min datamaskins bildskärm i detta nu. Kommentar, o gurus?
<Philip5> itmannen: är du fortfarande vaken och ugglar här
<E3-Fisk> tryck system inställningar sen letar du efter update manager
<itmannen> Enligt mig såär det snabbare och bättre att köra via terminalen än den vanliga update
<itmannen> Philip5,  Japp. En gammal gubbe behöver inte så många timmars vila :)
<Philip5> itmannen: tror bara du är hög på linux
<itmannen> Philip5,  :D Ack så rätt. det är en berusande känsla
<Philip5> som knark
<itmannen> Philip5,  Det vete rackarn om det inte är värre
<Danne_s_i_vaxjo_> Hand upp, jag har blivit 46, men den här Ubuntun får mig att känna som... 6.  "Ditt system är uppdaterat", läste jag.
<E3-Fisk> okej det är bra :P haha
<E3-Fisk> då verkar det fungera som det ska :D
<Danne_s_i_vaxjo_> Amma mamma.
<itmannen> Danne_s_i_vaxjo_,  Frid och fröjd mao
<E3-Fisk> nöjd jag vart nu :D
<E3-Fisk> ännu en linux användare i denna värld
<E3-Fisk> <3
<itmannen> Danne_s_i_vaxjo_,  Va ska du amma din mamma ?
<Danne_s_i_vaxjo_> Tror inte det.... Gift med samma tjej jag träffade 1985.... De ni gossar, 26 år.... :-)
<itmannen> Järnspikar. En katastrof har inträffat
<itmannen> Danne_s_i_vaxjo_,  fegis. Jag är inne på min tredje runda :D
<Danne_s_i_vaxjo_> Sedan studerade jag min IT-utbildning 1988, då körde man lite UNIX... Skrämmande, tyckte man.... Och nu sitter man här och kör på LEEENUXX!!!!!
<E3-Fisk> hahaha...
<Danne_s_i_vaxjo_> Alas, those were the days
<E3-Fisk> det är Najs danne :)
<itmannen> Jag har nästan slut på snus :(
<E3-Fisk> aj fan
<E3-Fisk> bensinmacken kanske är öppen?
<Danne_s_i_vaxjo_> Som ung jobbade jag på en torvmosse om somrarna. Testa det.
<itmannen> Suck. Blir till hasa iväg ända till macken. 40 m :D det tar på en lathund
<E3-Fisk> Danne, har du allt eller är det något mer du behöver för att göra din dator fullständig?
<E3-Fisk> itmannen, true, jobbigt att inte ha snus om du ska sitta uppe längre och känner begär
<Danne_s_i_vaxjo_> Tänker...
<itmannen> E3-Fisk,  En dator blir aldrig fullständig. iaf inte en Linux. man hittar något nytt hela dagarna
<E3-Fisk> helt sant it dude, men just något för tillfället
<itmannen> E3-Fisk,  Jo jag förstår
<einand> är ubuntu sponsrat av htc?
<E3-Fisk> inte en jäkla blek
<itmannen> einand,  Det har jag svårt att tänka mig
<einand> tänkte, alla bilder, typ ubuntu one reklamen i installations programmet har en HTC telefon, med en VÄLDIGT stor htc logga
<itmannen> einand,  Vad föranleder frågan ?
<einand> itmannen: kolla radan ovanför
<Danne_s_i_vaxjo_> Kineserna bakom htc tror man är kommunister men jag som bloggare anser dem vara kapitalister till max. I kulissen. Klart de sponsrar om de tjänar på det.
<itmannen> einand,  Ok. men jag förstår inte vad du sett för något. Inget som jag lagt märke till. men jag kanske är blind :)
<einand> Danne_s_i_vaxjo_: jag skulle vilja säga att hela kina är dolda überkapitalister
<itmannen> einand,  Amen
<einand> dom vet iaf hur man stimulerar en kapitalistisk marknad
<einand> tex genom statligsubventionerad export
<einand> vilket annat land har råd att sälja en grej för under 1 dollar ink frak ens inrikes
<Danne_s_i_vaxjo_> Ni hao.
<Danne_s_i_vaxjo_> Bor kineser i huset här. Det enda jag kan nästan, utan lite kung fu-fraser.
<itmannen> Nu. med språng mot Statoil. Nåja språng och språng :)
<E3-Fisk> : >
<Danne_s_i_vaxjo_> En fråga - någon som törs logga in på sin bank från Ubuntu och betala räkningar? Jag och kära hustrun gjorde det nyss till Swedbank via W7 - hur "säkert" är motsvarande här om man som just nu kör på Chromium?
<einand> Danne_s_i_vaxjo_: skullle vilja säga att det är precis lika säkert
<einand> om inte säkrare, eftersom ubuntu har en mindre marknad, och mindre risk för att du har skit i datorn
<itmannen> Danne_s_i_vaxjo_,  Jag gör det flera gånger per vecka
<E3-Fisk> ITMANNEN, använder du ett antivirus i din dist?
<einand> just svedbank i allmänhet är väl relativt säkert numera
<einand> sedan deras kod alltid börjar på 9
<itmannen> E3-Fisk,  Antivirus ? Vad är det för något ?
<E3-Fisk> haha :P
<Danne_s_i_vaxjo_> Således är det bankens egen batteridosa som styr, inte AV, annan mjukvara?
<E3-Fisk> nej men om du har något AV i din linux dist
<E3-Fisk> är det ens behövligt?
<einand> Danne_s_i_vaxjo_: nja, i teorin kan någon förfalska websidan, byta ut värdet och göra en transaktion till sitt egna konto
<itmannen> E3-Fisk,  Nä har aldrig haft det
<E3-Fisk> haha inte jag heller men är lite nyfiken bara
<einand> Danne_s_i_vaxjo_: risken för det, är nog mindre än en på miljarden
<einand> samt, då är det inte din dator dom angriper, utan din router eller modem
<E3-Fisk> jag sitter på ditt nätverk danne med dns_spoff
<einand> då spelar ditt OS ingen roll
<E3-Fisk> spoof*
<rolfblidborg> ello!
<itmannen> E3-Fisk,  Antivurus och backup är till för fruntimmer :D
<E3-Fisk> hey _D
<E3-Fisk> haha true
<rolfblidborg> satam vad ful l ajag är"
<E3-Fisk> asså du
<rolfblidborg> är ealubot här?
<einand> rolfblidborg: ett tips, logga av då
<itmannen> einand,  Helt rätt
<E3-Fisk> nej fan :P drick lite till och ta en tur i parken!
<E3-Fisk> :)
<rolfblidborg> einand; Tönt!
<einand> precis därför jag tyckte du kunda logga av, för att bespara dig pinsamheterna i morgon
<rolfblidborg> lubot har 62% redo!
<itmannen> rolfblidborg,  Aj aj. Inget sådant unge man
<rolfblidborg> einard: nä, du är bara en ålig, ensam, "fuvk off"
<Danne_s_i_vaxjo_> Det här var ju skoj att läsa alla kommentarer här... Infantilt... :-)
<rolfblidborg> jag blir aldrig pinsam
<E3-Fisk> brukar det sitta någon OP här inne eller?
<rolfblidborg> om inte personer är dm a i vudet
<itmannen> Dags för mig att kliva ur. Ha de gott folket
<E3-Fisk> ja ha det!
<E3-Fisk> :)
<rolfblidborg> stvn8ingär åt gelvete
<E3-Fisk> itmannen, ses väl kanske imorn!
<rolfblidborg> memn trevligheter ärvälkomm4eedt
<E3-Fisk> :D
<Kurdistan> nu ska man till sängs.
<Kurdistan> ha det bra gott folk.
<E3-Fisk> jahapp,godnatt kurdi!
<itmannen> E3-Fisk,  Säkert som Amen i kyrkan :)
<rolfblidborg> e though
<E3-Fisk> :D
<Danne_s_i_vaxjo_> Jag använder alltid en näsklämma.
<rolfblidborg> måste kräkas'
<rolfblidborg> tror jag
<E3-Fisk> :P
<Danne_s_i_vaxjo_> Då slipper man nässpray.
<einand> realubot: rolfblidborg roppar efter dig
<rolfblidborg> inga roppar
<rolfblidborg> det är fel
<rolfblidborg> brb
<E3-Fisk> Danne om du behöver hjälp så är jag inne imorgon, annars finns det alla andra här inne som gärna hjälper till :)
<E3-Fisk> Jag nickar E3-Ninja eller E3-Fisk ;D
<Danne_s_i_vaxjo_> Fint Fisk! Tusen tack! Hoppas jag kan återgälda med mina kunskaper/in3ssen.
<realubot> rolfblidborg: Ja?
<einand> och ser du en röd bil på E3 är det E3-Fisk
<E3-Fisk> ;)
<E3-Fisk> Hörs imorn!
<E3-Fisk> Godnatt alla :D <3
<einand> han kan köra en annan färg på bilen med, och även utanför E3 så, ser du en bil i huvudtaget kan E3-Fisk sitta i den
<einand> tänk på det
<E3-Fisk> Bye alla!
<Danne_s_i_vaxjo_> Sleep tite the airforce is awake.
<realubot> rolfblidborg: 1 WU i Folding@home-statistiken är olika mycket värd beroende på hur högt Folding-gänget värderar projektet som WU-enheten ingår i.
<einand> realubot: jag fick aldrig skiten att stödja multicore
<einand> så jag gav upp idag
<Danne_s_i_vaxjo_> Igår köpte hustrun spray på Kjell & Co.  En snabb datamaskin bara slocknar efter några sekunder. Måste bero på damm/smuts?
<einand> Danne_s_i_vaxjo_: tja, inte damm/smuts, men indirekt genom att fläktarna inte kan leda bort värmen
<Danne_s_i_vaxjo_> E, Ni är bekant med det? Blåsa från vilket avstånd mot en fläkt på grafikkortet?
<Danne_s_i_vaxjo_> nVidia är hetsporrar.
<amelia> Danne_s_i_vaxjo_: bara du klarar av att hålla fläkten still så kan du blåsa hur du vill. men låt den inte under några som helst omständigheter snurra när du blåser på den.
<CasperN> snurra den så fort du kan, då alstras el och det är miljövänligt :D
<Danne_s_i_vaxjo_> Amelia, tack! Ni menar - jag håller GPU-fläktens blad stilla med fingrarna och SEDAN blåser jag?    Casper.... Du är en docka.
<rolfblidborg> halåååå!
<rolfblidborg> Full som ett as men det är chill1'
<rolfblidborg> ligga elle=!!=
<CasperN> docka? jag trodde jag var ett litet troll :(
<amelia> rolfblidborg: då kanske du ska göra något annat än att prata strunt här.
<rolfblidborg> realubot 57&!!
<rolfblidborg> amleia: nu äe du känslig!
<Danne_s_i_vaxjo_> Etymologi, Casper.
<rolfblidborg> jag är full ovh du är kkvinna, komsi?
<amelia> Danne_s_i_vaxjo_: hur du håller fast den beror väl på storlek, men snurrar den så riskerar du att den pajjar.
<amelia> rolfblidborg: jag är op i den här kanalen.
<rolfblidborg> ameöos_ kasså?
<CasperN> amelia: är det en raggningsreplik?
<amelia> CasperN: verkligen inte.
<CasperN> ok, tar det som  et hot då :D
<Danne_s_i_vaxjo_> Precis vad jag misstänkte. Japp, blåser den ren och fin, hoppas det hjälper. Grr. Knas att nya dyra grafikkort inte klarar av lite mikroskopiskt damm.
<CasperN> "hot"
<rolfblidborg> amelia: jag kommer oh ber om ursäkt imorgnn, just nu är jag ej kapsabrl..
<rolfblidborg> jag vet att ddtet är fel, men ja gvetefamn
<rolfblidborg> förlåt.
<rolfblidborg> ss
<rolfblidborg> å
<amelia> rolfblidborg: då ska du nog prova /part för ikväll..
<rolfblidborg> nu sover jag!
<Danne_s_i_vaxjo_> Tror ATI/(nVidia-folken att alla kunder bor i laboratorium eller?
<rolfblidborg> paruy!
<realubot> einand: Ok, det ska i.s.f. gå med -smp eller något när du startar klienten?
<rolfblidborg> nä, men jaG SES IMORGN!'INNZN, JAG DRAR
<rolfblidborg> KAN MN A st'älla klockan i ubntu
<Danne_s_i_vaxjo_> Sof gott mitt barn.
<realubot> einand: Äh. Du kör ju Windows.
<rolfblidborg> sotty frö caps
<amelia> rolfblidborg: glöm inte ett stort glas vatten innan du går och lägger dig. gonatt!
<rolfblidborg> amelia: tack!
<rolfblidborg> Men hu rställer jag klockan i ubuntu'
<realubot> rolfblidborg: Glöm inte att skölja ner alkoholen med en stor stark innan du går och lägger dig.
<realubot> rolfblidborg: Vad då ställer klockan? Ändrar tiden?
<Danne_s_i_vaxjo_> Tror inte du är så full om du är rädd om ditt tangentbord mtp vomering et cetera.
<realubot> rolfblidborg: Högerklicka på klockan i panelen och välj inställningar.
<Danne_s_i_vaxjo_> Du vill nog bara skapa uppmärksamhet så att din n*stämpel be gone. :-)
<rolfblidborg> DÃ¥  kommer bara  evemnts upp
<einand> realubot: inte just nu
<Danne_s_i_vaxjo_> Bonne Nuit.
<realubot> Ok.
<einand> fast överväger att slänga in win7 igen
#ubuntu-se 2011-09-01
<realubot> einand: För att?
<realubot> Grafikkortet?
<maxjezy> vad innebär daily live
<maxjezy> i unetbootin
<realubot> maxjezy: Jag misstänker att det är senaste versionen av 11.10, d.v.s. nyaste alpha/beta-versionen.
<maxjezy> realubot, jag körde in debian nu
<maxjezy> det flyter på jävligt fint
<maxjezy> tycker mig se riktigt stora förbättringar i både flash och speed generellt
<realubot> Jasså.
<maxjezy> det enda som inte går att installera är ubuntu :P
<maxjezy> kanske mina ubuntudagar är räknade
<maxjezy> kör nog debian ett tag nu, får se om ubuntu löser mina problem i framtiden men nu har jag tappat allt ubuntu intresse
<realubot> maxjezy: Det roliga med det här är att Ubuntu ska vara så enkelt att installera men nu har du installerat Ubuntu i 10h.
<realubot> maxjezy: Vad har du för dator nu ingen? En Samsung?
<realubot> Modell?
<maxjezy> N140
<realubot> maxjezy: Testade du acpi=off vilket är samma som noacpi som boot option?
<realubot> maxjezy: Du kan ju annars testa Linux Mint Debian Edition?
<realubot> maxjezy: http://www.linuxmint.com/edition.php?id=89
<tnta> det är här hålligånget är
<realubot> maxjezy: Finns det ingen funktion för att uppgradera Mint 10 till Mint 11? I.s.f. kan du ju gå omvägen om Mint 10 för att komma till 11:an?
<realubot> maxjezy: Du kan ju testa med en Mint 11 DVD istället för CD?
<realubot> Då seedar jag alla Mint 11-versioner också då. :)
<realubot> Nu seedar jag totalt 37 linuxdistar.
<coobra> :D
<Jarulf> God morgon Sverige.
<realubot> Good morning.
<realubot> Upload 29,6 GB på 14h.
<realubot> Det är nog 99% seedade linuxdistar.
<amelia> godmorgon!
<amelia> då var man på väg till första dagen på nya jobbet.
<coobra> amelia: tjenare
<amelia> tur man slutade igår. idag blev det officiellt att de säljer företaget till ett holländskt bolag.
<Kirill^> Morrn morrn
<kerouac__> amelia: holländare?
<kerouac__> amelia: finns det något värre än holländare (om man räknar bort danskar, engelsmän, amerikanare, kineser, thailändare, tyskar, fransmän, chilenare, spanjorer, portugiser och alla de där som inte är värda att nämnas)?
<kerouac__> nä just det jag säger ju det!
<Kirill^> Nån som är kunnig inom MailWatch / MailScanner ;D
<Coffe> någon här som telia som isp ? och inte kan pinga  "hem"
<madbear> mamma pingade alltid mig när jag skulle äta, jag pingade hem om jag inte var hungrig
<Coffe> bästa ATI driver att anv för 11.04 ?
<mf__> hej, kan någon hjälpa mig ang ubuntu-one-sync-tjänsten? (hittade denna kanal på ubuntu.com's hemsida) :-)
<mf__> sluta idla ;)
<mf__> det snackas så mycket om ubuntu-gemenskapen, nu har min attityd ändrats, varken den officiella supporten eller någon här verkar vilja hjälpa till. VILL lära mig, men min fråga kan man inte läsa sig till mig veterligen.
<sakjur> mf__: Vad vill du ha hjälp med?
<mf__> sakjur, Jag vill veta hur man får bort sitt kreditkortsnummer så inte U-one debiterar mig automatiskt för ett år till, tjänsten är obrukbar för mig
<sakjur> kollar upp det
<mf__> testat i Lubuntu, Ubuntu och även i 11.10 som jag testkör nu, ingen fungerar med Ubuntu-one-sync, vill ju ha det man betalat för :)
<mf__> sakjur, tack!
<sakjur> :/
<sakjur> mf__: på https://one.ubuntu.com
<sakjur> mer specifikt på                 a single piece of 'i need help with confity' on google.
<sakjur>                 a single piece of 'i need help with confity' on google.
<sakjur> gah..
<mf__> sakjur, Ja, där har jag loggat in, men finns inget alternativ förutom att ändra namn och email.
<sakjur> råkade kopiera från #ubuntu istället
<mf__> sakjur, aha...
<sakjur> under https://one.ubuntu.com/account/ borde det finnas
<sakjur> val
<sakjur> Services säger Ubuntu One Free, Music Streaming etc.
<sakjur> där borde du kunna klicka på att ta bort en tjänst
<Kimmen> https://one.ubuntu.com/help/faq/how-do-i-update-the-credit-card-on-my-account/
<sakjur> samt https://one.ubuntu.com/help/faq/how-do-i-downgrade-or-cancel-my-ubuntu-one-account/
<sakjur> om Kimmens instruktioner inte fungerar
<sakjur> samt kontakta Canonical och be dem ta bort ditt kreditkort från deras databas..
<mf__> sakjur,  och Kimmen. Tack så mycket, ska kolla upp det. skäms att jag inte läst ordentligt, men mitt fokus har varit på att få tjänsten att fungera.
<mf__> sakjur, Dom har slutat svara mig, de hänvisar till FAQ:en som inte tar upp sync-problemet.
<Kimmen> lugnt, hoppas du får till det
<mf__> ska läsa nu, brb med resultat, sorry om jag lät lite tjurig, hjälpen uppskattas.
<sakjur> mf__: ah, det är problematiskt om du betalar och Canonical bara hänvisar till FAQn... jag förstår att du är lite sur på dem ^_^
<sakjur> mf__: Viktig skillnad mellan Ubuntu communityt och Canonical - communityt gör det på sin fritid och är inte skyldiga att hjälpa dig, Canonical hjälper dig om du betalar..
<mf__> NU förstår jag, kört med chromium daily build och den har inte visat konto-sidan på rätt sätt, öppnade länken i FF och nu ser jag text som inte sågs innan
<sakjur> ah... ^_^ Jag kör på Fx, så jag blev lite förvånad att du inte såg det, men då är det ju förståeligt
<sakjur> lågt av Canonical att inte kontrollera webkit..
<mf__> sakjur,  ja, NU blev det lättare att åtminstine slippa betala,  är småpengar men en principsak
<sakjur> mf__: många bäckar små bildar en stor å
<mf__> lurigt, står att jag bara har 5 gb och under Billing information står det inget, men säkerligen kommer dom debitera mig om jag inte fixar detta.
<sakjur> mf__: plocka bort din kreditkortsinformation..
<sakjur> bbl mat
<mf__> sakjur,  jag jobbar på det men sidan är inte lättnavigerad...låt det väl smaka.
<mf__> You’ll need to cancel your plan, wait for it to expire at the end of your billing cycle and then sign up for the new plan, either monthly or annual. We’ll be improving this process soon so you don’t have to worry about cancelling and then signing up later for the other plan.
<mf__> jag har ju för fan betalat för 20Gb till juni nästa år, och hur man tar bort kreditkortsnr står det inte mycket matnyttigt om.
<mf__> gnäll gnäll...
<mf__>     Ubuntu One help
<mf__>     FAQs
<mf__>     How do I update the credit card on my account?
<mf__>     Go to https://one.ubuntu.com/account
<mf__>     Click on the "See details" button next to your paid subscription. Det finns ju inga paid subsciptions trots jag har betalat. Vad nu än gör, byt inte email på ert U-1 konto, det var då det började strula....
<mf__> ursäkta WOT :)
<mf__> för att vara lite positiv, Ubuntu 11.10 verkar lovande, suttit ett par timmar och det buggar förvånansvärt lite, även om man märker att alla funktioner inte är med. Vågar man installera det på sin test-partitione eller kommer grub att skrivas över så det blir "grub rescue"-prompt som det lätt kan bli?
<itmannen> mf__,  Nja nog skulle jag vänta lite om jag var du. Kör du i en VM nu ?
<mf__> itmannen, ja VirtualBox. vågade inte installera, hehe
<itmannen> mf__,  Det var nog klokt. jag har också en VM med 11.10. Och håller med dig. Det funkar bra
<aron_work> Vad brukar ni använda för centraliserad uppdateringshantering?
<aron_work> Spacewalk finns ju bara för röda hatten
<aron_work> landscape blir skitdyrt om man har ett gäng virtualiserade burkar
<aron_work> Hittade någon security manager plus från manageengine, fast de quotar bara pris, så antagligen är det snordyrt
<mf__> itmannen,  ja, det känns inte lika avigt som i 11:04 med Unity. Men är lite ovant med gränssnittet :) van vid gnome 2.
<aron_work> Grejen är ju att man villl inte att saker skall autouppdateras, utan snarare kunna välj att "ok, nu kan uppdateringarna installeras på de här servrarna"
<aron_work> men att göra det manuellt på varje blir väldigt tidskrävande
<E3-ninja> hörde ni om att linux blivit hackat? eller deras servrar
<itmannen> mf__,  Unity gillade jag aldrig. Tog bort det handlöst och installerade gnome3
<itmannen> E3-ninja,  Japp. verkar nästan otroligt
<E3-ninja> men vad kommer hända?
<E3-ninja> har ni någon mer info om det?
<Barre> Coffe: som du kanske märkt har jag fått förhinder för lunch idag O.o
<coobra> Error opening terminal: rxvt-unicode.
<coobra> varför får man det där
<coobra> när jag ska editera filer
<Coffe> Barre,  å jag har helt glömt bort det.
<coobra> på en burk jag sshat til
<coobra> till*
<Coffe> man glömmer lätt andra saker när LDAP replikeringen slutar fungera.
<Barre> vilken tur i oturen då..... ;)
<Barre> coobra: http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/Rxvt-Unicode#Error_opening_terminal:_rxvt-unicode.   längst ner på den sidan har du svaret :)
<mf__> vafan kom den texten upp här?, bugg
<E3-Ninja> huh?
<mf__> aha, texten syntes bara i min client, var ett d-bus meddelande...
<E3-Ninja> aakej :P
<mf__> är lite färsk ;)
<E3-Ninja> :P
<mf__> haha, man ska veta sina begränsnigar, var 10 år sedan jag var på irc innan idag....hehe
<mf__> (onödigt vetande)
<mf__> vilken är USB 2's maximala överföringshastighet? (sitter och tar backup på home via usb-disk, bara undrar)
<mf__> 25 mb/sec?
<larsemil> Barre: HeMan Coffe fika?
<Coffe> larsemil,  när var hur ?
<larsemil> nu nÄra centralen med kaffe eller te
<larsemil> jag lÄr kÄka typ nu
<larsemil> Är vid sergels torg nu.
<larsemil> tror jag
<Coffe> jag har lite svårt att komma loss just nu
<larsemil> synd!
<mf__> något säger mig att min frågvishet inte uppskattas, kan ju googla men man får ju ödsla tid på att ögna igenom ett par sidor, antog det primära syftet var att svara på både avancerade och triviala frågor...
<mf__> med den här kanalen
<Dandeman> Var hälsade!
<Dandeman> Någon här?
<antii> 102 nicks
<mf__> Dandeman, nej, bara jag som pratar, ingen svarar...
<Dandeman> Rookie, 48, många frågor... Gillar Ubuntu!
<Dandeman> 1. Hur, bara HUR, kunde ljudet försvinna?
<coobra> heh
<coobra> Dandeman: du slog av det
<Dandeman> Äsch, allt från neradio till funeral doom metal till bach till bellman.
<mf__> Dandeman,  mute är på. Kolla så du använder rätt utmatningsmodul (tror jag det heter) pulseaudio eller alsa tror jag de vanligaste heter, men är själv novis så ta mig inte på orden
<Dandeman> Ärligt, det bara... lade av. Hårdvaran fungerar, testat boota från skivor, externa spelare.
<mf__> trasigt ljudkort?
<mf__> läste fel
<Kurdistan> Dandeman: du kanske har pillat med PCM.
<phnom> mf__: Om du googlar "usb 2.0 max speed" så är nog annolikheten att du kan läsa det utan att ens klicka på en länk ungefär 99% :P
<phnom> s/ann/sann/
<Dandeman> Ojojoj, så mycket termer... Akronymer...
<mf__> phnom,  okey, fattar vinken. Vid vilken nivå ska googling inte längre vara nödvändigt?
<phnom> När det tar längre tid att googla än att skriva här + vänta på svar. Och då har du självklart redan försökt googla och inte hittat det du sökte.
<phnom> Skulle jag säga, men det är min personliga åsikt
<Kurdistan> phnom: +1
<phnom> Det långa svaret är här: http://catb.org/~esr/faqs/smart-questions.html :D
<Kurdistan> :) sedan undrar jag alla användare hundra procent ärliga med vad de gjort när de ställt till det för sig själv
<mf__> phnom, okey, din personliga åsikt sätter ribban. Man kan ju i princip hitta allt via google, då är ju detta onödigt, irc alltså.
<Kurdistan> :) Windows är det lättare komma med bortförklaring. Windows fel. Dock är det inte lika lätt med linux distar. :)
<phnom> mf__: Inte alls. Finns många fixar som är gamla/inte funkar, eller så svarar korkade människor på forum med "It's okay, fixed it myself." och säger inte hur de gjorde :P
<mf__> phnom, bara för någon sätter upp en vedertagen mall gällande frågor så måste/ska man följa den av vilken anledning? Försöker bara socialisera lite, uppblandat med lite hederlig frågvishet
<Dandeman> Men o Gurus... Hur stegvist starta ett testprogram av säg en MP3-fil på hårddisken?
<Barre> larsemil: svårt att komma loss.. :/
<phnom> mf__: Som sagt så var det min personliga åsikt... Och länken jag skickade är fantastiskt mycket overkill. Jag hatade inte på din fråga på något sätt, tyckte bara det var roligt att du direkt antog att din frågvishet inte var uppskattad.
<Dandeman> Finns det någon "David" här? :-)
<Dandeman> Men ärligt nu... Nybörjarnördens första fråga - hur få tillgång till vad som är fel med ljudet nu när jag precis börjat med Linux?
<mf__> phnom,  Kädes bara som tystnaden var en protest mot mina funderingar. Alla kan inte vara fulla av självfötroende utan tolkar tystnaden på sitt eget vis :)
<phnom> Nä, tystnaden berodde nog mest på att ingen visste det på rak arm och inte orkade googla det. ;)
<Dandeman> Tystnad ja... Ingen svarar på mina frågor... Hysch.
<Dandeman> Väluppfostrade barn.
<Dandeman> Gå och borsta tänderna.
<mf__> phnom, Okay, jag menade inget illa med mitt utspel, har lite svårt att tolka den sociala kodexen, speciellt på internet.
<Dandeman> Du har nog Asperger.
<Dandeman> Hand upp.
<mf__> Dandeman, försvan ljudet när du spelade musik, eller vad gjorde du i samma stund ljudet försvann?
<phnom> Dandeman: Är du *säker* på att du inte har mutat ljudet bara? Provat att starta om?
<mf__> Dandeman, nära, add...
<Dandeman> mf, ingen aning egentligen. Fungerade i morse, bootade om, något krångel med Gnome som lixom försvann och jag bootade i startx, och sedan HYSCH...
<Dandeman> Det enda som hörs är min egen KRAFTIGA tinnitus. Alltid något.
<phnom> Och du har startat om igen efter det?
<Dandeman> Njae, vet inte om jag kör Gnome nu eller ff startx. Hur fastställa?
<Dandeman> Brb, hustrun klumpar sig igen. Hrmph.
<E3-Ninja> Nu vaknade jag till liv :D
<mf__> Dandeman, hur vet du att ljudkortet inte är dött? System monitor, där finns en flik som summerar ditt system.
<E3-Ninja> Dandeman, när du loggar in kan du förmodligen välja vilken desktop-miljö du ska ha
<Kurdistan> Dandeman: vad för problem har du med ljudet?
<Kurdistan> skriv alsamixer i terminalen och se om du har muted något
<Dandeman> Tebax. HON tappade en massa Marie-kex på golvet. Gissa vem som får sopa. En sopa. Hand upp!
<phnom> Toffel :O
<Kurdistan> Dandeman: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting  . ta en titt.
<Dandeman> D största bedrift är att bevisa att HAN inte finns.
<mf__> Nu har jag läst alla länkar på ubuntu-one som tar upp betalning och kreditkortsnr, men hittar inget matnyttigt. Mailade supporten en sista gång, vill inte debiteras nästa sommar för en tjänst som inte fungerar. Google Docs tar 5$ för 20 gb, har också läst googles sidor men har inte ännu greppat om det är ett bra sätt för lagring av backup av systemet.
<Dandeman> Pojkar små, vi är inne på vårt 26 år i år, kärlek!!!!
<Kurdistan> Dandeman: :) roligt. må ni ha fler underbara år tillsammans.
<Dandeman> Tack! Kärnfamiljen tyvärr bristfällig i Sverige.
<Kurdistan> Dandeman: vad är en kärnfamilj? villa, hund, fru/man och barn samt volvo/saab? :)
<Dandeman> Kurdis, vad är en orgasm, 3-4 sek och sedan skam? Skäms på dig.
<Kurdistan> Dandeman: va? mår du bra?
<mf__> haha
<Kurdistan> Dandeman: din jämförelse var pinsamt dålig. kan du inte ens förklara vad en kärnfamilj är och vem har satt dessa konstiga normer?
<phnom> Kurdistan: http://sv.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kärnfamilj
<Kurdistan> phnom: :), skåning, jag vet vad kärnfamilj är, låt Dandeman förklara sig.
<phnom> Bah, jag är ju inte skåning egentligen. Född och uppväxt i gnällbältet, sen blev jag lite galen och flyttade hit :P
<Philip5> phnom: får man en gnällig skånska som dialekt då?!! :P
<Kurdistan> phnom: gnällbältet. jobbiga typer örebro/eskilstuna. :)
<phnom> Philip5: Det vore nåt :P
<phnom> Kurdistan: Japp.
<Philip5> hehe, ja bisarrt vore det :D
<Kurdistan> phnom: gnällbältet är dock vackert.
<phnom> Mm
<Kurdistan> :) phnom fåordig du var idag. redan börjat japanska kursen?
<phnom> Hai
<phnom> ;)
<phnom> Försöker få nåt gjort, skriver exjobbsrapport men det är rätt tråkigt...
<Kurdistan> phnom: :) förstår det.
<Philip5> välkommen johanbr
<johanbr> tack tack :)
<Kurdistan> Philip5: :) när ska vi ta en fika?
<Philip5> jadu
<Philip5> Kurdistan: så du är värsta fikakillen du
<E3-Ninja> gnällbaltet? haha (A)
<Kurdistan> Philip5: :) nej då men man vill gärna fika med legenden.
<Philip5> hänger på baristabarerna och spanar ;)
<E3-Ninja> Jag är ifrån eskilstuna...
<phnom> E3-Ninja: Beklagar.
<phnom> :P
<E3-Ninja> jag gillart : >
<Philip5> Kurdistan: du menar så du blir i samma sällskap som Barre pch bittin?
<Kurdistan> Philip5: haha.
<Philip5> och Coffe förstås
<Philip5> Kurdistan: tror du ska fråga Barre först så du vet vad jag gör med folk från kanalen som jag träffar irl... ;)
<phnom> Philip fikar som man fikar i Göteborg. ;)
<Kurdistan> Philip5: :P, du är farlig alltså? me like it.
<Coffe> fattar inte .. varför jag inte kan pinga min hemma maskin .. telia modemet säkert som strular till det.
<Philip5> Kurdistan: jo Barre har fortfarande trauman efter det
<Philip5> phnom: hur fikar man i gtb?
<Kurdistan> Philip5: :) tog du bilder på honom och snackade honom omkull med kde snacket? :)
<Kurdistan> Philip5: :) göteborgare är goa typer.
<Philip5> värre
<Kurdistan> det är vi alla från västragötaland.
<E3-Ninja> fett på topic vi är :D
<E3-Ninja> xD haha
<Pingviller> nihongo ga wakari mashita?
<Kurdistan> E3-Ninja: :) det brukar bli så när Philip5 skriver.
<Philip5> yupp, jag bestämmer
<Dandeman> Wo chi zhongou-ren heter det väl?
<Dandeman> Fast jag är +192 cm lång...
<Dandeman> Växjö Smauland hand upp!!!
<Pingviller> det är ju kinesiska
<Dandeman> Vet jag väl. Hajime.
<Pingviller> hadouken! I win
<Dandeman> Ja tyar ente.  =  småländska.
<E3-Ninja> :P stört
<phnom> Philip5: Tror det var en gammal låt från Björn Rosenström, men nu hittar jag den inte :(
<Philip5> aha, känner jag inte till alls
<Pingviller> Ja ids int. = norrländska.
<Dandeman> Tosingafoer = galenskap.
<Pingviller> ubuntu-se, kanalen där man pratar varken ubuntu eller svenska! *går hem*
<coobra> heh
<E3-Ninja> haha :P
<Dandeman> Bästa kommentaren, Pingv!
<larsemil> Barre: Coffe HeMan ni är skyldiga mig tvåtusen var
<Coffe> larsemil, ok
<coobra> mig med
<coobra> :p
<Kurdistan> :) det var bra med pengar
<larsemil> Barre: Coffe HeMan köpte en surfplatta när ni inte ville leka med mig. lite sur.... not
<Coffe> larsemil, men klart vi ska betala det
<larsemil> Coffe: puss
<coobra> kärlek !!!
<Coffe> nej fy fan.. nu blir de inga pengar :P
<coobra> hahah
<coobra> varför inte
<larsemil> för jag pussade
<coobra> lite pussar är ju inte fel
<Philip5> larsemil: bjuder du på pussar bara så där?
<coobra> han är en slampa
<Philip5> verkligen
<Kurdistan> :) knasbollar
<coobra> larsemil är ircslampa CHECK
<Coffe> larsemil,  vad blev de för platta då ?
<Philip5> larsemil är datorhallens lilla slampa. struttar fram mellan racken
<Coffe> -c+l skulle jag säga
<larsemil> nya galaxy tabben
<Coffe> nice .
<larsemil> nu gå till tåget. heddå
<Philip5> larsemil går och maxjezy kommer... är det att byta upp sig??
<maxjezy> japp
<Philip5> :P
<maxjezy> larsemil är lite utav förlegad vid det här laget
<maxjezy> han va inne typ 1997
<Philip5> hehe
<Philip5> men han har just hånglat med kanalen och blivit kallad slampa
<Philip5> bara så du vet vad du ska jämföras med
<maxjezy> mehn, ja vill också!!!!
<Kurdistan> maxjezy: hej.
<maxjezy> tjena Kurdistan  :)
 * phnom hånglar upp maxjezy mot väggen
<phnom> There ya go! :D
<Philip5> hehe
<Philip5> och så säger vissa att det är för lite kärlek med linux
<Pingviller> du blandar ihop kärlek med lösaktigheter :P
<Philip5> kanske
<larsemil> äh var ju länge kvar tills tåget går.
<larsemil> maxjezy: du var ju knappt född 97!
<maxjezy> larsemil, haha :)
<maxjezy> ja va ju redan fjortis då
<larsemil> maxjezy:  när är du född?
<maxjezy> 84
<maxjezy> the yaaar of beg brodder!
<larsemil> du ser, värsta knoddisen.
<larsemil> en annan är ju 83a
<maxjezy> OMGZ
<speakman> gamlingar!!
<maxjezy> jag tror Philip5 är äldre
<maxjezy> han är säkert 30nått
<Kurdistan> nu ska jag göra annat. ha det bäst folk. syns senare eller så.
<maxjezy> yes, bless!
<NotOffensive> Varför kallas det "valfläsk" när det egentligen är "valfjäsk"? Varifrån kommer "fläsk"?
<speakman> Göran Persson kanske
<speakman> just guessing
<NotOffensive> Det rimmar och han var fet?
<Philip5> maxjezy: jag kanske är pensionär
<Philip5> rolfblidborg: tjena ubuntuguru! :)
<Philip5> rolfblidborg: hur känns det så här dagen efter?
<rolfblidborg> Philip5: det känns prima!
<Pingviller> 83'or ftw
<rolfblidborg> :P
<rolfblidborg> Den är ju underbar nu!
<rolfblidborg> Nu är  jag faktiskt osäker på om jag faktiskt ska sälja min dator
<Philip5> rolfblidborg: najs
<rolfblidborg> Philip5: men jag vet inte om jag kommer åt min VPN
<Philip5> är allt precis som du vill ha det och du kan spela upp de mediaformat och öppna de filer du använder?
<rolfblidborg> vet inte hur jag ska göra
<Philip5> har du konfigat den då?
<rolfblidborg> Philip5: japp!
<Philip5> rolfblidborg: har du lagt till certifikat eller nycklar i din vpn-klient om din vpn använder sådant?
<Philip5> stället in gateway för den etc
<Barre> larsemil, vad bidde det för modell då?
<rolfblidborg> Philip5: Jag installerade ju den VPNen som du länkade till igår
<rolfblidborg> Men jag hittar den inte
<Philip5> rolfblidborg: inställningarna för den är i din networkmanager
<rolfblidborg> Är den inlagd i den som redan finns i när man installerar ubuntu?
<Philip5> i gnome så är den väl poå panelen
<rolfblidborg> Network connections?
<Philip5> så kanske den heter på panelen
<rolfblidborg> eller network tools
<rolfblidborg> ?
<Philip5> du kan väl välja settings/configs på den
<Philip5> du får fråga någon gnomare
<Philip5> skulle tro den är bland ikonerna på systray uppe i hörnet på panelen
<rolfblidborg> Känns som att jag vill ha KDE
<Philip5> hehe
<Philip5> bara för att maxjezy inte hjälper dig ;)
<Philip5> fast och andra sidan vill nog alla ha kde :D
<rolfblidborg> Ja :(
<Philip5> innerst inne
<bittin> Philip5, huh?
<rolfblidborg> bittin: hej!
<bittin> samma sällskap?
<bittin> Hej rolfblidborg
<rolfblidborg> bittin: Ready to shit brixx?
<bittin> vad nu?
<Philip5> bittin: ja Kurdistan ville ingå i samma sällskap som har träffat mig irl och jag sa att de är bara ett fåtal bl a du
<Pingviller> wut, använder ni KDE?
<Philip5> kde rules!
<rolfblidborg> bittin: Jag har tagit bort winbl0wz på min dator och installerat Ubuntu =)
<bittin> Philip5, ah
<bittin> rolfblidborg, helt rätt
<Pingviller> har iofs några år sen jag provade KDE, men... kde? :P
<bittin> nej vi använder pekwm och fluxbox
<bittin> vi dvs jag
<Philip5> men ni gnomare kanske kan peka ut för rolfblidborg vart han hittar network manager appleten på gnomepanelen för att komma åt dess inställningar
<bittin> man högerklickar väl på den?
<Philip5> tror det
<Coffe> ja höger eller vänster..
<rolfblidborg> philip5: Jag håller ju på att installera KDE nu =)
<bittin> ska få en till gratis sparc idag
<bittin> sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<Philip5> rolfblidborg: hur gör du det då?
<Coffe> ingen som kör telia här,. som har problem att pinga till sin router utifrån ?
<bittin> Philip5, undra om det blir nån 11.10 releasefest
<E3-Ninja> Gå in i routern och sen tror jag det finns en funktion som gör att du inte kan pinga den
<Philip5> bittin: om vi lägger manken till
<E3-Ninja> alltså det brukar finnas för dom som DOS:ar nån eller blockerande osv
<rolfblidborg> Philip5: tänkte testa att köra: Sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<rolfblidborg> det gick inte :)
<bittin> jag dricker ju bara öl med macmänniskor o windowsbögar nuförtiden :(
<Philip5> rolfblidborg: jodå
<E3-Ninja> kom till gnällbältet då och lev livet med linux människor
<Philip5> rolfblidborg: fast det är lättare att installera än att sedan tabort sånt man inte vill ha
<bittin> E3-Ninja, jag är fattig
<Philip5> rolfblidborg: det kommer också bli gott om olika program i dina menyer
<bittin> får dock 200 på Söndag men dom ska gå till c64 trafo etc
<rolfblidborg> philip5: något som går att använda eller mest skräp?
<E3-Ninja> vrf fattig? : /
<bittin> för jag drog till Finland o tänkte träffa en brud
<bittin> men gick åt helvete
<Philip5> rolfblidborg: mest olika systemprogram som göra samma saker fast för gnome och sedan för kde
<Philip5> rolfblidborg: du kan ju annars köra in kde-full
<E3-Ninja> drog hon dig på dina pengar? : O
<bittin> E3-Ninja, nej vi träffades aldrig
<Philip5> rolfblidborg: det är hela kde utan alla extra kde-program som kubnututeamet valt att lägga med kubuntu
<E3-Ninja> whaaat??
<rolfblidborg> philip5: hur görs detta då?
<Philip5> rolfblidborg: installera paketet kde-full så drar det med sig allt med kde typ
<bittin> E3-Ninja, long story
<E3-Ninja> jag har tid :)
<rolfblidborg> köra apt-get install kde-full?
<bittin> ne men var full o drog till Finland sen söp jag upp en massa pengar
<bittin> och fick låna pengar för att dra hem
<Philip5> rolfblidborg: fast om du ska göra det så är mitt tipps att lägga till en nya programkälla (PPA) med senaste kde istället för den som kommer med ubuntu 11.04
<rolfblidborg> E3-Ninja: försök inte ens förstå bittin, jag har försökt i något år :P
<E3-Ninja> synd bittin  : /
<Philip5> rolfblidborg: http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-4.7
<rolfblidborg> Philip5: tack! :)
<Philip5> rolfblidborg: lägg till den och när du sedan installerar kde så får du senaste versionen
<E3-Ninja> rolfblidborg, behöver du hjälp att installera kde miljö
<rolfblidborg> E3-Ninja: japp
<E3-Ninja> finns i ubuntu software center
<E3-Ninja> http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/kde
<rolfblidborg> E3-Ninja: jasså? =)
<E3-Ninja> :P
<E3-Ninja> annars är det :
<E3-Ninja> sudo apt-get install kde
<E3-Ninja> sudo apt-get install kde-core
<Philip5> sudo apt-get install kde-full
<E3-Ninja> sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<Philip5> kde-core är inte värt att installera för då tar man bort en massa extra som gör det till en bra upplevelse
<E3-Ninja> som sagt, finns flera olika saker/vägar att gå :P
<Philip5> gillar man kde-full och vill ha mer kringgodis med kde program så kan man ju dra in kubuntu-desktop efteråt
<bittin> juste jag skulle ju lyssna på Ubuntu-UK Podcast
<rolfblidborg> Men just nu installerar jag från hur http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/kde förklarad
<rolfblidborg> Är det fel?
<E3-Ninja> nope
<E3-Ninja> går fint det med, jag har gjort det.
<maxjezy> Philip5, du vet att jag körde KDE igår eller?
<bittin> jag kör ju iofs bara Debian testing o Lubuntu
<Philip5> rolfblidborg: fast du har lagt till den där ppan först som jag länkade om?
<rolfblidborg> Philip5: nope, har ingen aning om hur :(
<maxjezy> Philip5, funkar inte din ppa i debian?
<Philip5> rolfblidborg: lägg till ppa:kubuntu-ppa/backports som källa i synaptics eller lägg till via terminalen
<Philip5> maxjezy: nepp
<maxjezy> Philip5, jasså!
<Philip5> maxjezy: man kanske kan forca in den om man inte kör debian stable
<bittin> wget http://lubuntu.lafibre.info/10.04/lubuntu-10.04-desktop-i386.iso
<bittin> oj fel fönster
<maxjezy> jag kör stable :)
<coobra> :o
<bittin> maxjezy, Debian stable?
<maxjezy> bittin, kör wget -c
<bittin> maxjezy, varför då, har ju inte börjat tanka den än
<maxjezy> wget -c är stabilare ifall det bryts :)
<maxjezy> som ja fattat det
<bittin> maxjezy, vet
<Philip5> maxjezy: tror stable har för gamla paket
<maxjezy> okey
<bittin> tycker också stable är för old
<bittin> säkert på PPC
<bittin> särskilt
<maxjezy> Philip5, de har inte blender i sin repo
<maxjezy> 2.5 that is
<maxjezy> bara oldschool
<Philip5> rolfblidborg: skriv det här i en terminal: sudo apt-add-repository ppa:kubuntu-ppa/backports
<bittin> burken jag sitter vid nu: http://data.fuskbugg.se/skalman02/4e5ba08903a3b_hardinfo_report.html
<bittin> maxjezy, testing <3
<Philip5> rolfblidborg: sedan är det klart och du får köra en uppdatering av källor bara
<rolfblidborg> apt-get update?
<maxjezy> bittin, stabilitet är viktigare än nya fancy program
<bittin> rolfblidborg, yea
<rolfblidborg> haha! Jag är kung! :)
<Philip5> rolfblidborg: japp
<NotOffensive> # Strutta runt i krinolin, slår ut all amfetamin #
<Philip5> rolfblidborg: sedan har du tillgång till senaste kde
<rolfblidborg> kan jag inte uppdatera KDE när jag är i miljön?
<Philip5> jo
<maxjezy> har vi någon hejjare här med godt recept på fläskfile
<Philip5> men det är bara dumt att installera den gamla först för att uppdatera den sedan
<bittin> maxjezy, 2.58 finns i testing för PPC :p
<Philip5> bättre att köra in nya direkt och få fina fräsch konfigs
<maxjezy> bittin, well, jag kör 2.59 nu iaf :)
<maxjezy> med cycles
<bittin> jag installerar Blender 2.58
<bittin> har glömt kasta in Blender på denna datorn
<rolfblidborg> Sen, hur funkar playonlinux?
<rolfblidborg> hur gör jag om jag har en ISO-fil?
<bittin> mountar den med mount
<Philip5> maxjezy: jag har inte uppdaterat min blender på ett bra tag nu. kanske borde göra det ikväll
<bittin> tror det ska finnas grafiska program för att mounta saker med
<bittin> typ gmountiso
<maxjezy> acetoneiso
<bittin> Gmount-ISO even
<maxjezy> finns det även
<maxjezy> om de nu heter så
<bittin> maxjezy, finns ett program som heter så ja
<Philip5> jag brukar använda cdemu ibland som är mer som daemon tools på windows
<NotOffensive> Varför installerar man 2.58 när 2.59 finns?
<Philip5> inte så ofta jag behöver mounta annat än isos på linux dock
<NotOffensive> Blender har för övrigt numera ett "går nästan att runka till"-GUI.
<bittin> NotOffensive, för att 2.58 är senaste i testing på PPC
<NotOffensive> PPC? PowerPC? Har du en gammal mäc?
<bittin> NotOffensive, ja
<maxjezy> NotOffensive, LOLS
<NotOffensive> Synd att jag ska vara så satans handikappad i Blender och alla 3D-program.
<NotOffensive> Förstår teorin, men i praktiken blir det alltid bara: "Ööööh... klicka... öööh... eeeeeh..."
<rolfblidborg> Men nu klagar min flickvän, får ta en paus ett tag :(
<maxjezy> NotOffensive, för 5000 kr ger jag dig en kurs!
 * rolfblidborg is off for now!
<bittin> ok bye for now
<bittin> NotOffensive, har en gammal eMac som kör Debian
<maxjezy> då lär du dig nodes, modelling, installation av luxrender, cycles, animation och rigging
<maxjezy> för 1000 kr extra får du med textureringspaketet
<NotOffensive> Och kan den förbannade kameran sluta centrera sig kring mitten av själva scenen och istället centrera sig runt objektet jag redigerar? :(
<NotOffensive> Vänstermusklick verkar inte ha någon annan funktion än att placera ut en livboj.
<NotOffensive> maxjezy: Har du på riktigt en kurs?
<maxjezy> NotOffensive, jag kan ha en privatkurs för dig
<maxjezy> jag kan tekniker som får andra att verka handikappade
<NotOffensive> Har varken pengarna eller tiden, dock.
<NotOffensive> Sjukt avancerat program.
<NotOffensive> Det jag mest stör mig på är nog det faktum att skiten centrerar sig runt en mittpunkt som är fast. Måste går att ändra.
<NotOffensive> Jag skulle vilja "flyga omkring" som i vissa FPS-spel.
<NotOffensive> Och fritt kunna välja var jag vill kolla.
<NotOffensive> Och även när jag väljer kamerans position senare för rendering.
<NotOffensive> s/Måste går/Måste gå/
<E3-Ninja> Hörs senare ikväll! :D
<E3-Ninja> bye
<maxjezy> NotOffensive, shift + f
<maxjezy> så får du fly-away mode
<maxjezy> kan du leka stidspilot
<rolfblidborg> ok, jag är tillbaka! :D
<rolfblidborg> Jag har i alla fall installerat KDE från software center
<bittin> perfekt
<bittin> bara logga ut och byta wm i gdm
<johanbr> maxjezy, lyckades du installera från sd-kort?
<bittin> god mat idag, blir pannkakor
<amelia> godkväll!
<coobra> amelia: tjenixen
<amelia> vad händer här?
<NotOffensive> maxjezy: Verkar inte funka.
<NotOffensive> Skämtade du?
<NotOffensive> Oj... f...
<NotOffensive> SÃ¥g r.
<NotOffensive> Hmm. Jag vet inte vad det där ska föreställa, men det är absolut inte så jag menade... :(
<NotOffensive> http://www.blender.org/typo3temp/pics/262f6b8bc4.jpg <-- Okej... det där är bara löjligt. Hur kan det finnas folk som kan göra sådant där?
<Philip5> rolfblidborg: hur går det?
<rolfblidborg> Philip5: Jora, det går bra
<rolfblidborg> tror jag :)
<Philip5> körde du in kde eller väntar du med det?
<rolfblidborg> Filmen jag tittar på laggar så det är lite jobbigt
<rolfblidborg> Nä, jag har KDE =)
<Philip5> woohoo
<Philip5> var det bättre eller?
<rolfblidborg> Philip5: Inte den blekaste :)
<Kurdistan> :) Philip5 är i farten.
<Philip5> hehe
<Philip5> jajamen
<rolfblidborg> Lite mysigare UI, annars vet jag inte riktigt vad skillnaden är :P
<Philip5> Kurdistan: rolfblidborg har ju insett vad som är bäst ;)
<Kurdistan> Philip5: vad körde han innan?
<Philip5> rolfblidborg: vad har du för grafikkort? kör du med bästa drivisarna för det?
<Philip5> Kurdistan: unity i någon timme
<Philip5> Kurdistan: han är ju helt ny och valde då kde diiiirekt
<rolfblidborg> Philip5: Jag har två stycken HD 5770
<Kurdistan> rolfblidborg: kde är bra grejer, men det är bland de tyngsta som erbjuds i linux.
<Philip5> med dem så vet jag inte om amd/atis öppna eller stängda drivisar är bättre
<rolfblidborg> Kurdistan: jag har en ganska fet dator så det känns inte av :-)
<Philip5> rolfblidborg: men jag antar du ska köra med en spelare och drivisar som stödjer vaapi för att få så bra hårdvaruacceleration av filmer du spelar upp
<rolfblidborg> Philip5: Nu pratar du i skägget igen =)
<Kurdistan> rolfblidborg: :) okej, då är väl kde bra.
<Philip5> heja kde
<Kurdistan> Philip5: :) hade inte varit fel med en mer lättviktad kde.
<Philip5> äsch, man kan inte bara utveckla grej för folk som har hårdvara från 2000
<Kurdistan> Philip5: :P sk-t ner dig.
<Kurdistan> :) min hårdvara är inte så gammal.
<Philip5> :P
<Kurdistan> Philip5: när ska du köra en vettig kde dist?
<Kurdistan> :)
<Kurdistan> :) mandriva som kommer med kde verkar komma unity liknande grej
<Kurdistan> :) ubuntu verkar påverkat även kde lägret
<Kurdistan> Philip5: :P du vet, att bara du och rune.k kör kubuntu i sverige. :P
<Kurdistan> :P bra sällskap du har
<Philip5> jag körde först redhat sedan mandrake som sedan blev mandriva innan jag börade köra kubuntu
<rolfblidborg> SÃ¥, nu Philip5: hur connectar jag till en VPN i KDE? :)
<Philip5> rolfblidborg: installera network-manager-openvpn-kde om du inte redan har det
<rolfblidborg> Det är ingenting som jag har installerat
<rolfblidborg> Med apt-get?
<Philip5> ja t ex
<Kurdistan> Philip5: :) du kör bara kde.
<Philip5> ja
<Philip5> jag kör bara det bästa :P
<Kurdistan> Philip5: :) när ska du testa chakra eller disten ja kör? :)
<Philip5> nä
<Philip5> chakra är för smal dist
<Kurdistan> Philip5: :) den är lättviktad för vara kde dist. kanske den som är nr1.
<Kurdistan> Philip5: jag håller dock med dig smal dist.
<Kurdistan> :P kör pclinuxos.
<Kurdistan> :) annars verkar även simply mepis vettig.
<Kurdistan> Philip5: när kommer kde 7.5.1 ut?
<Philip5> rolfblidborg: ska iväg ett ärende och är väl tillbaks om 1 tim kanske om det är nått
<rolfblidborg> Philip5: Okej! Ha så trevligt! =)
<Philip5> rolfblidborg: men när du installerat det där paketet så har du så du kan sätta upp inställningar för vpn i network managern
<rolfblidborg> Okej, tack :)
<Philip5> rolfblidborg: högerklicka på appleten nere på panelen som ser ut som en nätverkskontakt
<Philip5> välj settings och så har du en flik som heter vpn där du kan lägga till en vpnanslutning
<Kurdistan> Philip5: har du lurat stackaren köra 4.7? :)
<Philip5> inte lurat, visat vägen...
<Philip5> men nu är det hej på en stund
<rolfblidborg> hej hej!
<realubot> Yo!
<realubot> Brothers in Linux.
<Richiie_> Hallå
<Richiie_> har ett problem med mitt 10.04 av nån anledning har ljudet plötsligt sluta fungera och jag har kollat alsa samt ljud inställningar men inget är mutat
<Kurdistan> Richiie_: har du haft någon uppdatering på sistone?
<Richiie_> enda jag gjorde idag var att installera freenx
<Richiie_> nxnomachine
<Kurdistan> Richiie_: skruva upp PCM.
<Richiie_> sen har ljudet ja försvunnit mkt mystiskt tkr jag :S
<Richiie_> pcm menar du i pulseaudio ?
<Kurdistan> Richiie_: from terminalen
<Richiie_> Kurdistan: då ska vi se,
<Kurdistan> Richiie_: skriv alsamixer
<Kurdistan> sedan kolla vad PCM står på.
<Richiie_> har ingen pcm
<Richiie_> däremot har jag master
<Richiie_> och den är i taket
<phnom> Kolla så att det inte står "MM" under någon av kanalerna
<Richiie_> inge mm bara 00
<Richiie_> men varenda slider är i taket basiclly
<Kurdistan> Richiie_: har du dubbla ljudkort eller hdmi etc?
<Kurdistan> Richiie_: tryck f6.
<Richiie_> Kurdistan: jag har ett internt (AC97) som är avstängt i BIOS
<Richiie_> och så har jag ett Soundblaster Audio SE jag petat in
<Kurdistan> Richiie_: när du trycker f6
<Richiie_> Kurdistan: yep rätt soundcard är valt
<Kurdistan> Richiie_: så det är rätt.
<Kurdistan> weird. kanske någon uppdatering som ställt till det.
<Richiie_> Kurdistan: hur kan man debugga de här
<Richiie_> asså allt ljud är borta
<Richiie_> de är som att jag mutat något :S
<Richiie_> inga videos inga mp3 inge skype nada
<Kurdistan> Richiie_: du kan ju kolla i loggarna om vad som togs bort
<Richiie_> inte ett knyst dock funkar micken
<phnom> Om kortet är inaktiverat i BIOS så borde det inte ens dyka upp i alsamixer.
<Kurdistan> när du installerade dessa paket
<Richiie_> phnom: det gör de inte heller (integrerade skit AC97)
<Richiie_> värt o nämna är att mitt kort heter i Linux
<Richiie_> CA0106
<Richiie_> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1491560
<Richiie_> lspci hittar den osv.
<phnom> Har du provat fixarna som står i den tråden?
<Richiie_> phnom: nej de har jag inte men tvingas man verkligen behöva avinstallera sen installera pulseaudio
<Richiie_> och sedan reboota emellan
<phnom> ...
<Kurdistan> Richiie_: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=205449
<Richiie_> ok ska prova den kurdistan
<Kurdistan> Richiie_: har du haft någon gstream uppdatering
<Kurdistan> dessa kan ställa till det om det är från olika håll
<Richiie_> brb ska reboota.
<Richiie_> ja gstream update har jag haft
<Richiie_> de hade jag igår
<Richiie_> :O
<Richiie_> vrf ställer dessa till det för pulseaudio och linux-sound-base ? och alsa ?
<Kurdistan> Richiie_: minns ej vad orsaken var.
<Kurdistan> 1) Delete the folder ~/.pulse
<Kurdistan> 2) Restart the gnome session  detta har hjälpt för somliga.
<Kurdistan> sudo alsa force-reload verkar också fungerat
<Kurdistan> Richiie_: ta som sagt en koll på länken jag länkade till.
<Richiie_> yes gör de ska reboota strax
<Kurdistan> Richiie_: lycka till.
<Richiie_> Kurdistan: tack för tipsen
<Richiie_> nu funkar ljudet dock vid reinstallen av pulseaudio så förlorade jag min Sound ikon nere vid klockan
<Richiie_> försötk hitta den vid "add to panel"
<Richiie_> men nu hittar man inte Sound / Volume :S
<Richiie_> lol
<Kurdistan> Richiie_: det där är mindre problem.
<Kurdistan> Richiie_: sök på gnome-volume-control
<Richiie_> så hette den ja.
<Kurdistan> /usr/bin/gnome-volume-control-applet
<Richiie_> gnome-volume-control-applet
<Richiie_> så heter den ;)
<Richiie_> iof finns de en annan liknande
<Richiie_> där man får ist en horisontell slider
<Richiie_> ist för verikal
<Kurdistan> Richiie_: jag kör inte längre varken gnome eller ubuntu.
<Kurdistan> inte lätt för mig minnas vad sakerna heter.
<Philip5> rolfblidborg: fick du in vpn-grejen?
<Kurdistan> :(
<Richiie_> Hmm ska se om ja hittar den standard
<Richiie_> men den där är helt klart godkänd gör sitt jobb liksom :)
<Kurdistan> Richiie_: om du vill köra med den lägg till i autostart
<Kurdistan> Richiie_: sök i synaptic pulseaudio
<Kurdistan> se om du finner något med applet
<Richiie_> mm tror de är pulseaudios volume applet
<Richiie_> ska se häng kvar :)
<Richiie_> Kurdistan: så la till den appleten Old style Gnome volume applet :)
<Richiie_> Kurdistan: såhär såg den ja syfta på ut
<Richiie_> typ
<Richiie_> http://www.commandlineidiot.com/blog/wp-content/uploads/2009/05/toolbar_icon.png
<Richiie_> det stuket, undrar om de är "pulseaudio applet" av nå slag eller om den är moderniserad gnome-volume-applet
<Kurdistan> Richiie_: nice.
<Kurdistan> :)
<Richiie_> Kurdistan: nåväl snubblar jag över namnet säger jag till :-)
<Richiie_> mjust nu hittar jag tyvärr inte va den heter men men denna old style får funka :)
 * NotOffensive spyr av den visuella designen.
<Richiie_> NotOffensive: den jag länka inann
<Richiie_> ?
<Richiie_> jag undrar va den appen heter, skillnaden är att slidern är horisontell samt den har mute all när man vänsterklickar på den och sound prefrences
<Richiie_> dvs man drar höger & vänst ist för upp & ner.
<NotOffensive> Richiie_: Senaste.
<Richiie_> NotOffensive: ok men den har väl ngt namn ?
<Richiie_> är de samma gnome-volume-applet bara versionen som skiljer dem åt ?
<Kurdistan> Richiie_: :) strunta i NotOffensive.
<Peyam> hej
<Peyam> Allt väl?
<NotOffensive> Inget är väl.
<NotOffensive> Bara skit.
<Peyam> NotOffensive: utveckla! vad har hänt?
<NotOffensive> Inget. Det är problemet.
<NotOffensive> "Är helt insnöad på e-böcker, läser ca 3-4 böcker i veckan."
<NotOffensive> Den här människan måste ju helt enkelt ljuga.
<NotOffensive> Att läsa en enda bok på en vecka känns otroligt osannolikt.
<NotOffensive> Möjligen om man är arbetslöst och inte har något annat alls att göra.
<haffe> NotOffensive: Ifall du inte ircar eller surfar så har du iallafall 4h/dag att läsa på.
<haffe> Det ger dig minst 28 timmar per vecka att läsa böcker.
<NotOffensive> Men vem orkar intensivt läsa sida efter sida så?
<NotOffensive> Jag vet inte hur långt man hinner läsa på 28 timmar, dock.
<NotOffensive> En enda sida kan ju ta X minuter. Inte är det sekunder i alla fall.
<Kurdistan> NotOffensive: om det är kurslitteratur är 28 h inte mycket.
<Kurdistan> det är inte som läsa roman
<NotOffensive> Är det inte ännu viktigare att man läser ordentligt om det är fakta som man blir förhörd på senare?
<Kurdistan> NotOffensive: sant.
<Kurdistan> gör sammanfattningar på det viktiga.
<CasperN> normal behaglig lästid är ju som en ljudbok i längd , många läser dock mycket mycket snabbare än en inläsare brukar göra, men det borde väl gå ha som ett mått iaf
<Kurdistan> du får väl föreläsningsmaterial
<NotOffensive> Inläsare?
<CasperN> är vad fan man kallar snubben som läser upp boken
<CasperN> är det inte ett yrke som heter så?
<haffe> Uppläsare.
<johanbr> hmm... varför finns inte desktop & alternate-cd för pc på http://cdimages.ubuntu.com/releases/oneiric/beta-1/ ?
<CasperN> nix, inläsare, 217000 googleresultat kan inte ha fel
<CasperN> iof 613000 på uppläsare men det skiter vi väll i :P
<maxjezy> CasperN, var ska man lägga addons i blendermappen
<CasperN> scripts/addons
<Kurdistan> scripts sedan addons
<CasperN> om inget annat står dvs
<Kurdistan> CasperN: hann före.
<Kurdistan> maxjezy: :) meckar du fortfarande med blender?
<maxjezy> jag tänkte testa på masonry addonen
<maxjezy> det är bara text ser jag
<Kurdistan> maxjezy: :) är det på du vet vilken dist?
<maxjezy> nej, jag testar på en annan dist :)
<Kurdistan> maxjezy: debian?
<maxjezy> jag har inte fått tummen ur pekfingret och orka partitionera
<maxjezy> misstänker att jag inte kan partitionera utan att köra en live cd
<maxjezy> för jag inte kan avmontera
<maxjezy> precis
<Kurdistan> maxjezy: debian är bra grejer.
<Kurdistan> :)
<maxjezy> jag gillar debian starkt
<maxjezy> både trådlöst och bundet fungerar
<maxjezy> och installationen var smidig den med
<maxjezy> men nackdelen var nog att usbstickan tog lite längre tid
<CasperN> maxjezy: skapar den splittad geo med jämnquadfördelning, eller blir det bara chamfrade kuber?
<Kurdistan> maxjezy: det får man leva med.
<maxjezy> CasperN, ingen aning :)
<CasperN> :(
<maxjezy> jag va lite nyfiken på det själv
<maxjezy> sådärja, nu har jag testat den addonen
<NotOffensive> Svenska språket tycker om att luras. Semester betyder precis tvärt om på engelska, och samma sak med "novel[l]". :/
<Kurdistan> välommen barzam det var inte igår. :)
<barzam> Kurdistan: tack tack
<Kurdistan> vart har du hållit hus? :)
<larsemil> barzam: en galaxy tab.
<Kurdistan> wb barzam :).
<Kurdistan> osäker på om du ska stanna? :)
<barzam> böt ut screen mot tmux
<barzam> nu är allt som det ska
<Kurdistan> :) härligt att höra.
<rolfblidborg> 'ello!
<speedxcore> god kväll.
<larsemil> Barre: en galaxy tab 10.1
<maxjezy> larsemil, har den dubbla kärnor?
<Philip5> dubbla kärnor?? vad är det för gamla grejer? man ska ju minst ha quad core
<Kurdistan> Barre: gömmer sig.
<einand> Philip5: quad, man skall ha 8 kärnor idag
<maxjezy> 64 kärnor!
<larsemil> maxjezy: jupp
<Philip5> vilka har 8 då?
<einand> jag har i min laptop
<Philip5> 4 kärnor plus HT?
<einand> typiskt du kom på min bluff :(
<maxjezy> jag har 2 om man räknar med HT
<Philip5> einand: har ju så själv :D
<einand> Philip5: i7?
<Philip5> japp, 2600k
<maxjezy> vad betyder de där siffrorna?
<Philip5> vilka?
<maxjezy> finns ett moderbord här på loppisen som är amd
<einand> 2630 för mig
<maxjezy> tror det står 3100 på processorn
<Kurdistan> :) Philip5 jag har 2 kärnor, men du kan ju köpa mig en laptop.
<maxjezy> Philip5, 2600k
<maxjezy> typ
<maxjezy> vad betyder det
<maxjezy> det är väl inte megahachet?
<speedxcore> eller så kör man tunga beräkningar i datahall, samt spel på dedikerad speldator.. problem with laptop solved.
<Philip5> einand: vad kan du köra din i för hastighet? jag tuffar på i 4,4 ghz men den steppar ju upp till det från 1,6 ghz när det behövs
<einand> Philip5: bara 800Mhz - 2.9Ghz
<Philip5> maxjezy: ni för tiden tror jag inte det är så logiskt i namnen utan mer modellnamn
<Philip5> einand: aha
<maxjezy> Philip5, ok
<einand> Philip5: ångrar nästan att jag inte köpte en i7 inte kört den över 30% ännu
<einand> menar i5
<Philip5> maxjezy: http://img835.imageshack.us/img835/4057/systemmonitor020.png
<coobra> Philip5:  !!! :D
<Philip5> maxjezy: 8 kärnor som jobbar som einand skulle sagt... fast de flesta vilhar rätt mycket
<Kurdistan> Philip5: du har en :) kraftfull dator.
<einand> Philip5: jag tänkte bara trolla lite
<Philip5> Kurdistan: jag har en modern dator... ingen från 2000 ;)
<einand> Philip5: laptop?
<Philip5> stationär
<Peyam> Hi
<realubot> Philip5: Använder du någon gång hela din prestanda?
<einand> Philip5: min är ju en laptop, inte konstigt du klår mig då
<rolfblidborg> uhm, måste jag installera om allt nu?
<Philip5> realubot: självklart
<rolfblidborg> Eller finns tex min folding@home kvar?
<Kurdistan> Philip5: :P lägg ägg.
<realubot> Jag menar, egentligen är det ju onödigt att ha mer RAM, CPU, hdd e.t.c än man använder som mest?
<Philip5> rolfblidborg: fick du ordning på vpn?
<einand> realubot: stämmer till 100%
<rolfblidborg> realubot: Men din e-penis då? den måste ju växa!
<realubot> Ok, en bra CPU är väl alltid snabbare än en dålig så den kommer väl alltid till användning.
<rolfblidborg> Philip5: Nej :(
<Philip5> realubot: jag skulle använda mer om jag hade. kan aldrig få för mycket cpu power
<einand> lite störigt när var tonåring, då var det poulärt att ha "idle" tävalingar den som hade lägst cpu usage van
<Philip5> rolfblidborg: hittade du vart du skulle konfiga?
<rolfblidborg> philip5: Och nu har min endagars trial gått ut och jag spenderade nyss mina sista pengar på mat :(
<realubot> Philip5: Hur mycket snabbare är en i7 än en Intel Atom när det kommer till ren CPU-användning?
<einand> Philip5: har ju mer cpu på mina serverar, men på lappen gör jag sällan något beräknings intensivt
<Philip5> rolfblidborg: trial för vad?
<rolfblidborg> Philip5: Min VPN :)
<rolfblidborg> Den kostar egentligen 45:-/mån
<Philip5> realubot: massor med mycket snabbare. säkert en 10-20 gånger beroende på vad man gör
<realubot> Philip5: Ok, så det märker man vid vanlig användning, typ Firefox, OpenOffice, e.t.c?
<Philip5> rolfblidborg: aha, så du har den inte längre?
<Philip5> realubot: beror nog på vad man gör. flashgrejer och sånt laggar nog med en atom ibland
<realubot> einand: idle-tävling är ju som att mäta prestationsförmåga efter hur många timmar man sover per dygn.
<Philip5> realubot: jag kompilerar ju en del och så kör jag lite blender och kodar om media och då kan man aldrig få för mycket cpu-kraft
<maxjezy> Philip5, pics or it did not happend
<maxjezy> Philip5, kör du cycles?
<rolfblidborg> philip5: nope :-)
<realubot> Philip5: Jag har haft gansak bra koll på min Intel Atom och det är sällan den ligger högt. Oftast är det RAM-minnet som ligger på gränsen (1GB). Men klart, även om CPU:n inte jobbar mer än 10% så antar jag att arbetet en i7 gör går otroligt mycket snabbare än när en Atom gör motsvarande jobb?
<Philip5> nej cykles får mogna mer först för att det ska vara spännande
<einand> realubot: nja, snarare att man lyckats utföra allt arbeta så man kan sova flera timmar
<rolfblidborg> Realubot: Hur ändrar jag mitt nick på F@H?
<einand> realubot: min atom har 3GB ram
<maxjezy> Philip5, nu är du lite tråkig
<realubot> einand: Jaha, man mäter indirekt hur snabbt man gör jobbet genom att mäta idle-tiden.
<Philip5> nä 1 gb ram är väl på gränsen idag vad man behöver. trycka i 2 gb ram är nog bästa medicinen mot mycket
<einand> realubot: nä snarare hur mycket för snabb dator man köpt
<maxjezy> jag har aldrig varit nära gränsen att ram tagit slut
<maxjezy> på min 1gb ram
<rolfblidborg> maxjezy: Jag ligger konstant på 2gb RAM
<rolfblidborg> eller, det var dock när jag körde windows
<realubot> einand: Jo, men det hänger ihop med mina funderingar.
<rolfblidborg> ska se vad den ligger på nu
<einand> 1GB är för lite, men använder sällan mer än 2GB på laptopen, men självklart min webserver äter sina glada 32GB
<realubot> Alltså. Jag undrar hur meningsfullt det är att ha en i7 som jobbar 5% av max. jämfört med en Atom som aldrig går över 80% av max. Hur mycket gör i7:ans snabbhet för upplevelsen av datorarbetet jämfört med Atomens?
<Philip5> det är lätt att maxa sin i7a
<realubot> Kommer jag som vanlig datoranvändare ha någon använding för en i7 jämfört med en Atom eller är flaskhalsen DDR2/DDR3-RAM och hdd:ns hastighet
<realubot> ?
<einand> realubot: beror på självklart gör ju en i7 jobbet snabbare
<einand> ändå
<Philip5> om du bara har 1 gb ram så är bästa investeringen minst 1 gb ram till
<einand> Philip5: många atomer stöder inte det
<einand> bara för microsoft förbjöd det
<Philip5> min burk idlar på 1,6 gb ram vid vanlig användning
<Philip5> vadå stödjer inte mer än 1 gb ram??
<maxjezy> jag använder 267 mb ram
<Philip5> måste ju vara en chipsetgrej i så fall
<maxjezy> för tillfället
<realubot> einand: Jo. Men frågan är hur mycket CPUn är inblandad i hur en vanlig användare upplever hur snabbt datorn jobbar om i7:an ligger på 10% och Atomen på 80%?
<einand> Philip5: moderkortet är tillverkar så det inte går att stoppa på mer än 1GB ram
<einand> jag ligger 990Mb
<realubot> einand: Nja, det var inga problem att uppgradera min Acer One 110 till 1,5GB.
<Philip5> nu ska man ju säga att användandet av ram i linux handlar mer om att linux lägger beslag på mer än den egentligen använder eftersom den låter saker ligga kvar i ram om den kommer behöva det snart igen istället för att ladda om det och prioriterar bort i ram efter behov
<bittin> Tjena är det nån som har SUN till VGA konverters till övers nånstans?
<bittin> Philip5, fick en dator hittade Ubuntu 7.10 server SPARC Edition i den :p
<Philip5> bittin: grattis
 * einand använder inte linux
<bittin> dock saknar jag en kabel för att få igång den
 * delhage använder bara linux
<Philip5> då är det värre
<realubot> "soDIMM slot: Supports 1 GB soDIMMs for total system memory of up to 2 GB (up to 1GB for XP home models)"
<Philip5> men du behöver ju inte skärm för att köra den ;)
<bittin> verkar finnas rätt billigt på ebay dock: http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_from=R40&_trksid=p5197.m570.l1313&_nkw=sun+to+vga&_sacat=See-All-Categories
<realubot> Så står det på specsen till min netbook.
<einand> delhage: jag hade gärna gjort det med, men jag prioriterar batteri tid framför det mest andra
<bittin> Philip5, jasså?
 * delhage har inget problem med batteritid
<Peyam> SVERIGEEEEEEEEEe
<delhage> hm? det är varlen EM eller VM
<delhage> fotboll alltså
<Kurdistan> delhage: :) Peyam lever i sin värld.
<realubot> Ok, jag omformulerar frågan. Om en vanlig desktop-användare använder en i3:a och 2GB DDR2 667Hz minne. Kommer den personen då att uppleva sitt system snabbare vid vanlig dekstop-användning än en person som använder en Intel Atom och 2GB DDR2 667HZ? Om processorerna aldrig jobbar 100%?
<realubot> Och hårddiskarna är ungefär lika snabba?
<einand> realubot: ja
<realubot> Så processorn gör alltså så mycket av användarupplevelsen även i ett sådant fall då?
<realubot> Att man märker det vid vanligt "lågintensivt" datoranvändande.
<realubot> Processorn blir alltså flaskhalsen i exemplet?
<einand> fast, i3 finns inte med DDR2
<einand> fast det gör väl knappt Atom cpuer hller
<realubot> Då är frågan. Hur många sekunders skillnad snackar vi om när det kommer till att starta Fx beroende på processorn om vi ändå leker med tanken att det är samma hastighet på RAM och hdd:n?
<realubot> einand: Min Atom gör det.
<realubot> n450.
<realubot> Intel Atom N450.
<Kurdistan> Philip5: du som gillar amarok.
<Kurdistan> hur fungerar radiokanalerna?
<Philip5> Kurdistan: vet ej för jag använder de aldrig
<itmannen> Ikväll=Nöjd gubbe :) Lyckats installera en skarp 11.10 i en laptop som inte borde klara det
<Kurdistan> itmannen: :) roligt.
<Philip5> itmannen: du är ju värsta hackern
<Kurdistan> själv så har jag tråkigt med min stabila dist. :)
<itmannen> Kurdistan, :) Ja det kan du lita på
<itmannen> Philip5,  :D Nä bara tjurig som få
<Kurdistan> Philip5: amarok utan radio, är väl lika bra använda clementine då. :)
<itmannen> Kurdistan,  Stabila distar är tråkiga :)
<Philip5> Kurdistan: skulle bli förvånad om det inte klarar
<Kurdistan> itmannen: ja, på ett bra sätt förståss.
<itmannen> Kurdistan,  Jodå. men jag vill gärna ha lite utmaningar
<itmannen> Kurdistan,  Men du skulle bara veta hur många nätter jag gråtit mig till sömns pga allt tok som blivit :D
<Kurdistan> itmannen: :) sluta vara jobbig mot dig själv.
<itmannen> Kurdistan,  Jag har nog vissa självdestruktiva drag :)
<Kurdistan> itmannen: :) ja det måste man ha om man inte kör stabila saker
<itmannen> Kurdistan,  men jag är fanatiskt intresserad av att testa
<realubot> http://fah-web.stanford.edu/cgi-bin/main.py?qtype=teampage&teamnum=210289
<einand> http://www.videojug.com/film/how-to-get-the-it-department-to-do-their-actual-job
<realubot> http://ubuntu-se.org/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=22&t=54741
<Kurdistan> itmannen: :) ja, då får man räkna med sömnlösa kvällar.
<itmannen> Kurdistan,  helt klart. men förhoppningsvis så blir jag inte dummare av lite erfarenhet
<Peyam> The Ark sämsta rockbandet
<itmannen> Peyam,  Ok. har ingen aning om vilka det är iof
<Kurdistan> itmannen: ja då man lär sig alltid något när det krånglar.
<itmannen> Kurdistan,  Ja the hard way for men :D
<itmannen> realubot,  Vilket tok :D
<realubot> itmannen: ;)
<Kurdistan> itmannen: ja, realubot är tokig. han kör också bara stabila grejer. :)
<realubot> itmannen: Hur går det för dig itmannen ? Jag tycker du ligger lågt?
<realubot> Jag kör Ubuntu. :) Jag tycker det är stabilt när det är up and running.
<itmannen> realubot,  Jag ligger lågt. Nja beror på vad du menar
<itmannen> Kurdistan,  Vilken fegis
<Kurdistan> realubot: :) du kör LTS. därför. testa Natty, så har du ny erfarenhet.
<realubot> Jag tror det var Synapse som gjorde så zeitgeist-daemon drog 50% CPU. Det är ju inte Ubuntus fel eftersom jag installerade Synapse från PPA.
<realubot> Kurdistan: Jag kör inte LTS. :) Jag kör 10.10.
<Kurdistan> realubot: när fasiken gick du över?
<realubot> itmannen: Jag menar i Folding. Du får låga poäng.
<itmannen> Jisses grabbar. Snacakar ni om stenåldern ? :D
<realubot> Kurdistan: Jag har kört 10.10 länge. Sedan det kom ut, typ.
<realubot> Kurdistan: Om jag har sagt något annat så har jag sagt fel.
<Kurdistan> realubot: :P sa du inte till mig att du kör lts.
<itmannen> realubot,  Aha. Jag vet inte vad det kan bero på. det bara sprutar ut point från terminalen
<realubot> Kurdistan: Det vet jag inte. Jag körde LTS på en server. Men på desktop-datorn kör jag 10.10 och har gjort sedan releasen, typ.
<Kurdistan> realubot: det kanske var så det ligger till.
<realubot> Kurdistan: Däremot så installerar jag bara LTS:er på andra personers datorer för jag orkar inte supporta och LTS håller längre.
<realubot> Kurdistan: Om jag installerar Ubuntu på en kompis dator så installerar jag bara LTS:er för jag orkar inte hålla på att uppgradera när supporttiden går ut o.s.v.
<Kurdistan> realubot: det är bra.
<Kurdistan> realubot: :) själv vet du vad jag skulle installera.
<itmannen> Skäms på er. Installera gamla grejor till kompisar
<realubot> Kurdistan: Windows XP?
<realubot> Kurdistan: ;)
<Kurdistan> farsgubben har nu kört den disten själv i 2 veckor utan några som helst problem.
<itmannen> Kurdistan,  VISTA ?
<realubot> PCLinuxOS
<henrik_> Hej jag har idag installerat Ubuntu 8 på en dator. CD har dock gått sönder och jag kan inte boota från vare sig floppy (ubuntu hittar den inte) och inte heller från USB. Jag vill dock gärna ha Ubuntu  10 istället. Går det att installera Ub10 direkt från dator eller nätet?
<Kurdistan> realubot: :) ja. rätt.
<Kurdistan> henrik_: ubuntu 8?
<henrik_> Ja ubuntu 8
<realubot> henrik_: Vad är det? 8.04?
<Kurdistan> henrik_: varför drar du inte hem 10.04 LTS och installerar på sticka med unetbootin
<Kurdistan> varför köra med något som inte har support. om det inte är lts utgåvan, men den bör också snart gå ut.
<henrik_> jag vet inte hur man gör... är helt NUb på Ubuntu
<realubot> henrik_: Ubuntu har versionsnummer 8.04, 8.10, 9.04, 9.10, 10.04 o.s.v.
<realubot> 8 står för året och 04 står för månaden som releasen kom ut.
<henrik_> 8.04 tror jag att det är.
<Kurdistan> henrik_: det är jätte lätt.
<itmannen> Kurdistan,  Han kan inte boota från usb
<Kurdistan> om skiva eller usb inte fungerar så beror det på din bios inställning.
<realubot> henrik_: Installera 10.04 då så får du den senaste LTS-versionen.
<Kurdistan> itmannen: ja, det beror på bios inställningarna.
<realubot> 10.04.3 för att vara exakt.
<realubot> henrik_: Varför går det inte att boota från USB säger du?
<itmannen> Kurdistan,  Hm. Rättare sagt..kan bero på BIOS
<henrik_> Nja- CD är pajj. Den kan inte boota  från USB (enligt BIOS) gammal dator
<Kurdistan> itmannen: ja, det är inställningar. tvivlar på att det är bios som strular. han behöver bara fixa så den bootar från usb.
<Kurdistan> henrik_: hur gammal är den?
<henrik_> Men det finns ingen Bootbar USB..
<henrik_> 2003 tror jag.
<Kurdistan> henrik_: det ska väl inte vara någon problem.
<Kurdistan> du skapar bootbara usb med unetbootin
<realubot> henrik_: Aha, taskigt läge. Då tror jag vara det återstår att inhandla en IDE till USB-adapter eller en extern CD-läsare eller helt enkelt installera över PXE (vilket verkar svettigt).
<Kurdistan> fungerar klockrent
<realubot> henrik_: Det heter ibland USB-ZIP.
<henrik_> PXE
<henrik_> PXE?
<realubot> Kurdistan: Gamla datorer har inte alltid stöd för USB-boot.
<realubot> henrik_: Över nätverk.
<realubot> PXE alltså.
<itmannen> realubot,  Amen :)
<henrik_> Går det inte att installera över näteverk?
<realubot> Det är omständigt.
<Kurdistan> realubot: ja, men 2003 är inte så gammalt.
<Philip5> pxe är smidigt om man har lite fler burkar att använda det för. har mest gjort det på kul och känns lite overkill för bara en installation om man inte måste
<Kurdistan> henrik_: hur mycket ram har den burken?
<henrik_> 1 G
<Kurdistan> henrik_: kör då lubuntu istället.
<henrik_> 1 m
<henrik_> Lubuntu??
<realubot> henrik_: Jag tror BIOS måste ha stöd för det också och det är nog tveksamt om din dator har det.
<Kurdistan> henrik_: ja, det är ubuntu med lxde.
<henrik_> Var hittar jag det och kan jag installera det över nätet?
<Kurdistan> lättviktad ubuntu dist.
<itmannen> Kurdistan,  1 Gb räcker gott och väl för ubuntu 11.04-11.10
<realubot> henrik_: Om dator är från 2003 så låter det som om den borde ha USB-boot som Kurdistan säger.
<realubot> henrik_: Har du kollat inställningarna för boot i BIOS?
<Kurdistan> itmannen: natty käkar ram som sömnpiller. däremot håller jag med om lucid/maverick.
<henrik_> Men jag har kollat BIOS - ingen USB....
<realubot> Har du testat om den har en snabbboot-meny (F12) när du startar datorn?
<henrik_> Ja - där finns floppy (som inte funkar) och CD och HD ingen USB.
<realubot> Kurdistan: Ubuntu 11.04 Classic drar väl inte mer än 10.04 eller? :S
<itmannen> Kurdistan,  Där har vi totalt olika åsikter/erfarenheter
<realubot> Kurdistan: Det är väl bara Unity då som drar minnet?
<Kurdistan> henrik_: kan detta vara för dig? http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/16822/boot-from-a-usb-drive-even-if-your-bios-wont-let-you/
<realubot> henrik_: Vad har du för BIOS-version?
<henrik_> Hmm har inte koll på det och kör annan dator just nu.
<Kurdistan> henrik_: som sagt läs länken jag skicka.
<Kurdistan> :) lyssna inte på tokiga realubot och itmannen.
<itmannen> :D
<Kurdistan> realubot: ja, unity älskar minne.
<itmannen> vet ni hur långt 8 år är i dator varlden ?
<Kurdistan> itmannen: ja, det är väl typ som hundår. :)
<itmannen> Kurdistan,  Mins sagt. jag tänkte på detta med att hans dator är från 2003
<Kurdistan> :) itmannen min dator är från 2007.
<Kurdistan> rättare sagt bärbara
<realubot> Kurdistan: Driver du med honom? Hur ska han kunna göra som i länken när han inte har en fungerande CD? :)
<henrik_> Tack. Jag ska testa det som stod i länken. Vore ascoolt att få det att funka... Vill inte gärna slänga en gammal fin burk...:-)
<itmannen> realubot,  :D
<Kurdistan> realubot: juste henrik_ hade ingen cd.
<henrik_> Ja det är ju sant....
<realubot> "This is a pretty geeky way to get your PC to boot from a USB…provided your computer still has a floppy drive. Of course if your BIOS won’t boot from a USB it probably has one…or you really need to update it."
<henrik_> .-D
<Kurdistan> skulle det inte fungera ta ut hårddisken
<itmannen> Man kan iof testa med att ladda hem nyaste BIOS för den datorn
<Kurdistan> föra över den till en annan burk och installera buntu på den
<henrik_> men hur som helst går det inte att netboota om genom att partitionera HD och sedan lägga Ubuntu 10.04 där ?
<Kurdistan> sedan föra tillbaks hårddisken
<einand> skrev min tredje post någonsin på idg
<realubot> henrik_: Vad är det för dator, tillverkare och modellnr?
<einand> http://www.idg.se/2.1085/1.401192/lasarna-darfor-orsakar-anvandarna-problem?articleRenderMode=listpostings&postOk=true&f=1#a19.1161545
<Kurdistan> einand: idg.se börjar bli ett skämt.
<Kurdistan> windows fånar och mac knäppisar.
<henrik_> Dell  Latitude pp01L
<itmannen> Kurdistan,  men det är även en hel del Open Source och Ubuntu där
<einand> Kurdistan: börjar bli?
<einand> Kurdistan: har det någonsin vart annat än ett näste för troll?
<Kurdistan> itmannen: ja, men väldigt lite. tills nyheten har kommit dit, har man redan läst källan.
<Kurdistan> einand: :) sant i för sig.
<itmannen> Kurdistan,  Förvisso kan det vara så
<einand> läser numera idg lite som man läste en ding dings värld förr.
<Kurdistan> einand: haha.
<einand> Kurdistan: "Skrattar åt: Tänk att det verkligen finns en nöt som tror det är så där"
<Kurdistan> itmannen: :).
<Kurdistan> einand: läser det mest för veta vad för knäppt microsoft hittar på.
<Kurdistan> windows 8 verkar efterlikna unity/gnome shell.
<itmannen> Eller Google :)
<realubot> "The Dell Latitude PP01L, also known as the C600 or C500"
<einand> Kurdistan: fast dom verkar vara mer sponsrade av appel
<Kurdistan> einand: ja, det är nog så. dem skriver gott om dem de får pengar ifrån.
<itmannen> realubot,  ?
<Kurdistan> trött på allt snack om microsoft office.
<henrik_> C610 - japp det står det...
<realubot> henrik_: Ok.
<Kurdistan> skrivs det om libreoffice/openoffice så är det rena rama amatör-artiklar.
<itmannen> Kurdistan,  Svär inte i Guds hus :D
<Kurdistan> itmannen: :), gud förlåter mig. jag biktar mig imorgon. :)
<itmannen> Kurdistan,  Och en femma i kollekten på söndag :)
<Kurdistan> itmannen: amen. :)
<realubot> henrik_: Jag vet inte om jag tycker att det är en så fin dator. :)
<realubot> Den är ju ganska gammal och kass.
<itmannen> realubot,  Nu ska du vara snäll
<henrik_> Näe kanske inte ... men det är lite av en utmaning...
<realubot> "Standard SDRAM - 128MB
<realubot> Maximum SDRAM - 1.02GB
<realubot> "
<einand> http://www.idg.se/2.1085/1.401215/facebook-drar-igang-ny-musiktjanst-med-spotify
<itmannen> einand,  Skåpmat :)
<Kurdistan> einand: dem gör allt detta för jag inte kör facebook. :)
<realubot> henrik_: Jag menar bara att det är nog inte värt för mycket jobb för att skaka liv i den då du köper en ny bättre dator för under 2 000 kr.
<realubot> henrik_: Det var inte illa menat. Det var bara ett tips.
<henrik_> Ubuntu 8 funkar fint på den - grabben körde XP på den fram till igår....
<itmannen> realubot,  En ny laptop under 2 lapp ? Hm
<henrik_> Inga problem. Jag är lite av en typ som inte bara vill slänga och vill hitta nya användningsområden....
<realubot> www.dell.com/downloads/us/products/latit/c610_spec.pdf
<realubot> Där har ni specsen.
<realubot> itmannen: En netbook.
<realubot> itmannen: Den har bättre prestanda än Dellen.
<lothlorien> tjena folket nån sm e bra på usb diskar
<itmannen> realubot,  Det är istället för en dator :)
<[Spooky]> realubot: Vi har en anonym.. ;)
<lothlorien> har fått det sedvanliga problemet med wd my book att den sover ibland och nu när jag inte e hemma såkalrt har den somnat. Kan man på något sätt väcka den då den även har avmonterat sig själv
<itmannen> [Spooky],  Jo jag såg detta
<einand> jag vill ha bättre stöd för violäge och nätverksanslutningar
<henrik_> OK så tipset är alltså att kasta Latituden 610 eller köra med Ubuntu 8.04
<itmannen> lothlorien,  Men är det inte bara att montera den igen ?
<lothlorien> itmannen:  men jag hittar den ju inte
<lothlorien> vet ju bara att den är inkopplad men när jag kollar vad som finns så syns inte den disken
<itmannen> lothlorien,  Aha. Har du testat med Mount manager ?
<lothlorien> kör man fdisk -l så finns den inte
<realubot> henrik_: Har du kvar XP på datorn?
<realubot> [Spooky]: Jag såg detta. :)
<lothlorien> itmannen:  går det att köra i terminalen
<henrik_> realubot tyvärr inte...
<realubot> henrik_: Bara Ubuntu?
<henrik_> Japp bara ubuntu 8.04
<itmannen> lothlorien,  Nej. men den finns i programmen att installera
<henrik_> Jag testade först Ubuntu 11 men den tog den inte s
<lothlorien> itmannen:  men som jag skrev r jag inte hemma och har itne grafisk tillgång till burken
<henrik_> så jag kastade in 8.04 - hade den på CD sedan tidigare...
<henrik_> sedan gick CD pajj... startar upp lite och lägger av...
<realubot> henrik_: http://support.dell.com/support/downloads/previousversions.aspx?c=us&l=en&s=gen&SystemID=LAT_PNT_P3C_C610&releaseid=R61059&formatid=-1&deviceid=1149&formatcnt=4&dateid=-1&releasetype=BIOS&servicetag=&typeid=-1&catid=-1&source=-1&libid=1&impid=-1&osl=en&vercnt=13&os=WW1&checkFormat=false
<lothlorien> itmannen:  det jag behöver är att kunna skicka något slags wake up till prten så disken går igång
<itmannen> lothlorien,  Ok. Nja då vet jag inte. Du har ingen fjärrstyrning igång ?
<lothlorien> itmannen:  kommer bara åt den via ssh
<realubot> Där har du BIOS till din dator. Frågan är om det finns stöd för USB-boot i någon ny BIOS-version eller har din dator senaste BIOS-versionen?
<realubot> henrik_: Är du säker på att CD:n är trasig?
<realubot> henrik_: Har du testat att boota olika distar som du har brännt på olika CD-skivor? Det kanske bara är en skiva som är kass?
<itmannen> lothlorien,  Tvärr så känner jag inte till något sätt via ssh
<realubot> Eller ett fabrikat av skivor som inte fungerar bra på CD:n?
<henrik_> Japp testat 10.04 och testat 11.0
<henrik_> och lite musikcd - den tar inget.
<realubot> henrik_: När du är inne i 8.04 då? Har du testat att sätta i en vanlig musik-CD?
<henrik_> Jag ska dock kolla bios nästa gång
<realubot> henrik_: Fungerar inte det heller?
<lothlorien> itmannen:  synd  måste fan kolla på hur man ska få skiten att ine somna när jag komemr hem
<henrik_> Näps ingen CD tar den.
<realubot> henrik_: Ok, det fungerade inte nej. :)
<itmannen> henrik_,  Köp ett rengörningskitt
<henrik_> har testat - jag har ett sånt....
<itmannen> lothlorien,  Ett tips. installera teamwiver
<henrik_> körde det nytt...
<lothlorien> itmannen:  bra idé där  du tänkte så man grafiskt kan styra lite
<henrik_> Det verkar som om inte CD går upp i hastighet... utan sackar av ..
<Kurdistan> itmannen: +1. teamviewer.
<itmannen> lothlorien,  Rätt. Funkar kanon
<itmannen> Kurdistan,  Jaja Förlåt min dåliga Svenska :D
<Kurdistan> itmannen: för köra teamviewer så måste man ha wine installerad.
<realubot> henrik_: BIOS-uppgraderingarna är ju packade med exe så ev. måste du använda en Windows-dator för att packa upp filerna för att skapa en Floppy för att uppgradera BIOS. Men har din dator en diskettstation eller vad menas med Floppy?
<itmannen> Kurdistan,  Fel fel fel
<Kurdistan> floppy=diskettstation
<Kurdistan> itmannen: :), nej.
<realubot> henrik_: En annan lösning är ju att du helt enkelt byter ut CD:n om du kommer över en gammal CD till en bärbar dator.
<henrik_> Realbubot floppy är samma som diskettstation...
<itmannen> Kurdistan,  Jo. det finns en deb för ubuntu
<realubot> Även om CD-spelaren kanske inte passar så räcker det ju att den fungerar för att du ska kunna installera 10.04.
<realubot> henrik_: Finns det diskettstation på datorn då?
<lothlorien> tack ändå itmannen   nu ska jag sova
<Kurdistan> itmannen: då måste det vara ny. för när jag körde buntu, så var jag tvungen.
<henrik_> Realbubot men väl inne i ubuntu kan jag nog använda den USB som finns på datorn...- det är ju bara att den inte är bootable...
<itmannen> lothlorien,  Lycka till
<itmannen> Kurdistan,  Unge man. jag installerade den i en Ubuntu för bara några dagar sen
<realubot> henrik_: Jo. Men det måste ju gå att boota från USB. Det räcker ju inte att USB fungerar inne i Ubuntu.
<realubot> henrik_: Men har du en diskettstation då?
<realubot> PÃ¥ datorn?
<henrik_> Realbubot_ problemet är att Ubuntu inte hittar diskettstationen...
<realubot> henrik_: Innan du börjar försöka flasha BIOS så får du kolla vilken BIOS-version du har i Terminalen med: sudo lshw | less
<henrik_> Men jag har en diskettstation som funkade sist jag använde den....typ 10 år sedan...
<realubot> Det finns ett avsnitt som handlar om BIOS där.
<itmannen> henrik_,  Tips. Gå till en dataaffär för dom har en djongel till din HD och kan installer därifrån
<realubot> A16 är den senaste och kom ut 2003-05-28.
<ePax> 0_o
<itmannen> Fasiken vad klockan springer iväg
<ePax> Spring efter den
<ePax> :D
<itmannen> ePax,  Orkar inte. har haveri på min rullator
<CasperN> dans?
<realubot> Japp, det är dags för middag.
<henrik_> Realbubot_ ok tack för ditt engagemang... jag ska kolla lite olika saker och kanske återkommer...
<itmannen> CasperN,  Nej tack. jag dansar aldrig nykter
<CasperN> :(
<realubot> einand: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oNi4N4aYORA
 * joru dansar gonattdansen
<henrik_> God natt och tack!
<itmannen> henrik_,  Lycka till
<realubot> henrik_: Det är inte säkert att en BIOS-update gör så USB-boot fungerar.
<realubot> henrik_: Lycka till!
<realubot> henrik_: Den "enklaste" lösningen är nog att hitta en beg. CD-spelare som passar datorn.
<vacum> vad pratar ni om för dator?
<itmannen> realubot,  Nope den eklaste lösningen är den som jag skrev
<itmannen> vacum,  Persondatorer
<henrik_> Tack! Näe jag förstår att det inte är säkert... jag vill mest övervinna mina egna begränsningar... jag vill inte lägga ner pengar...
<itmannen> :)
<realubot> itmannen: Vad är en djongel till hdd?
<realubot> henrik_: En annan lösning...
<henrik_> ja...
<realubot> henrik_: Det går säkert att boota en iso-fil från hårddisken. Det går t.ex. med boot-to-ram.
<itmannen> realubot,  Det är en grej som man kan koppla i stor sett vilka HD som helst till. Och plogga in i usb. Och då kan man lätt isntallera det man vill
<itmannen> realubot,  Jag har en själv som jag använder till lite av varje
<realubot> henrik_: Om du lägger in en iso-fil på hårddisken och lyckas få BIOS att dra igång just den så bord du kunna boota Ubuntu-installationen från hdd och installera på så sätt.
<henrik_> boot-to-ram... kom ihåg jag är NUB på Ubuntu och över 40+
<itmannen> realubot,  Tillåt mig tvivla
<henrik_> OK du menar mounta en ISO-fil och boota om från den som om den vore virtuell cd?
<itmannen> henrik_,  Och jag är 57. Du är mao en junior :D
<henrik_> :-)
<realubot> itmannen: Frågan är om hans dator kommer att förstå att det sitter en hdd eller en CD i datorn och kunna boota från den om den sitter i USB-porten?
<realubot> Allmän fråga: Går det att boota från CD om CD-spelaren består av en CD som är inkopplad i datorn via USB om datorn inte har stöd för just USB-boot?
<henrik_> Jag kunde mounta en Ubuntu 10.04 - men kunde inte starta den. Så det ligger en ISO på HDn-
<speedxcore> de flesta nyare maskiner brukar ju gilla att boota från USB.. men usch vad jag bråkat med p4or och dyligt
<itmannen> realubot,  Men du istallerar innefrån en fungerande dator
<realubot> Jag menar, kommer datorn verkligen att hantera CD-spelaren som en vanlig intern CD-spelare?
<speedxcore> *dylikt
<realubot> henrik_: Hm, har du en enda partition på hårddisken eller har du flera?
<henrik_> Realbubot_ jag har bara en partition. Just nu.
<realubot> henrik_: Ok.
<realubot> itmannen: Jaha, har du en länk till en sådan adapter?
<henrik_> Kan an kanske göra två partitioner och lägga in Ubuntu 10 på en och sedan få Grub att göra från den andra partitionen...
<henrik_> Eller det kanske inte är möjligt...
<itmannen> realubot,  Nja. Det är så länge sen som jag köpte den så jag tvivla tyvärr. jag ska kika om det sår något på den
<realubot> henrik_: Det var lite det jag hade i tankarna men problemet är ju att du kommer inte kunna dela upp partitionen du har nu när den är monterad vilket den är när du är inne i det systemet. Och hur skulle du annars komma åt partitionen om inte genom ditt installerade 8.04-system?
<realubot> Live kommer du ju inte in i för då hade vi inte haft problemet från första börjab. :S
<itmannen> realubot,  Den heter Deltack SATA-S1
<realubot> henrik_: Vänta lite så ska jag googla på en sak...
<speedxcore> inte deltaco då?
<itmannen> Deltaco
<itmannen> Sorry
<itmannen> Både för IDE och SATA
<henrik_> Realubot_kan man kanske göra så här: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/NetbootInstallFromInternet
<realubot> Borde det inte fungera att ladda upp en iso-fil i RAM-minnet från hdd:n och starta om datorn och läsa in iso:n på något sätt?
<henrik_> Realubot_ eller så här: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromLinux
<henrik_> Hmm men rensar den inte ramet när man gör en restart...
<henrik_> Men det kanske finns kommando för det...
<realubot> henrik_: Du har väl åtkomst till Internet?
<realubot> Så då är väl FromLinux inte så aktuellt?
<henrik_> jajamen... dels trådlöst och dels med sladd...
<realubot> henrik_: Jo, jag tror den rensar RAM. Jag fantiserade lite bara.
<ola_> hej jag behöver hjälp
<ola_> http://sanitarium.se/wiki/HP_un2400_3G_modem_in_Linux#Which_firmware_works_where
<ola_> har försökt installera denna på min laptop men får det inte att lira är det någon som kan hjälpa mig med detta?
<henrik_> Realubot_netboot tycker jag borde funka... men jag fattar inte riktigt hur man ska göra (rent hantverksmässigt)
<ola_> följt steg för steg och kört skriptet finns de nån vänlig skäl som känner till hur man löser detta?
<itmannen> realubot,  Jag använde den senat för 1 månad sen för att installera på en HD där datorns CD hade pajjat. Oche inget USB. Dator är 10 år
<realubot> henrik_: Det här borde väl fungerar eller: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/NetbootInstallFromInternet
<realubot> henrik_: Som du länkade till.
<ola_> realubot: kan du hjälpa mig me detta? http://sanitarium.se/wiki/HP_un2400_3G_modem_in_Linux#Which_firmware_works_where
<ola_> får inte mitt 3G att lira följt denna det lyser om chippet osv även bytt kernel men det vill sig inte :/
<henrik_> Realubot_japp - jag får testa mig igenom det. Jag hoppas det kan funka.
<henrik_> Realubot_SUper tack för din hjälp och engagemang. Det är så koolers!
<itmannen> henrik_,  Lyd mitt råd. Gå till en affär. Det där kommer du nog inte att få att funka tyvärr
<ola_> har telia internt mobilt bredband prec som han som gjorde guiden o som ja sa har följt den till punkt o pricka men d lirar ändå inte
<realubot> henrik_: Det verkar ju väldigt smidigt.
<henrik_> itmannen_Men hur ska jag då övervinna mig själv!?!
<realubot> henrik_: Om det fungerar. Men kom ihåg att ha internetåtkomst, helst med kabel.
<itmannen> henrik_,  :) nej men ibland så får man bita i det sura äpplet. men testa du man vet aldrig
<henrik_> Realubot_Japp. Jag ska testa det imorgon.
<realubot> henrik_: Det krävs internetåtkomst om det ska fungera. Den laddar ju ner allt från nätet. Och se till att hämta filerna från rätt version av Ubuntu, d.v.s. 10.04.
<realubot> henrik_: Kom gärna in och berätta hur det har gått. Det hade varit intressant att veta om det fungerar så enkelt som guiden beskriver.
<realubot> *10.04.3
<henrik_> Jo det ska jag kolla.
<itmannen> realubot,  Är det denna ni pratar om ? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/NetbootInstallFromInternet
<henrik_> 10.04 LTS ska väl användas?
<realubot> henrik_: 10.04.3
<realubot> Det är den senaste utgåvan av 10.04.
<realubot> Inkl. uppdateringar. Jämför med SP1, SP2 o.s.v. till XP.
<henrik_> men den finns inte listad: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/netboot/
<realubot> 10.04 är första utgåvan av 10.04, sedan kom 10.04.1 o.s.v. som innehåller uppdateringar som har kommit sedan 10.04 kom ut.
<realubot> henrik_: Ok, ta 10.04 då.
<ola_> vill inte spamma i kanalen men beh verkligen hjälp me detta , har fått hjälp av en expert som fjärrstyrt min burk o följt alla guider o testat en massa kommandon för att få igång mitt interna mobila bredband på min netbook o nu vill ja bara d ska funka
<realubot> henrik_: Det blir mer att installera efter att systemet är installerat bara. När du uppdaterar första gången efter installationen men det är lugnt.
<itmannen> henrik_,  varför ta 10 när det finns 11 ?
<realubot> 10.04 är en LTS-version. Den duger fint om han addar Mozillas PPA för att få Firefox 6.0 o.s.v.
<henrik_> Ja... det var nog mest för när jag testade 11 (innan CD pajjade) så ville den inte alls ta in 11...
<itmannen> henrik_,  Ok. varför då ?
<henrik_> Osis  att CD pajjade då jag lagt in 8?
<henrik_> Ja om jag mindes vad det stod...
<realubot> 11.04 går att använda med det nya utseende Unity eller med Classic, d.v.s. det gamla utseendet. Dessutom finns Classic (no effects) som inte använder avancerade skrivbordseffekter ochs om kommer passa den gamla datorn bättre, tror jag.
<itmannen> henrik_,  Men ta 11 när du ändock håller på. Lyssna inte på grottmänniksorna :D
<henrik_> Här ska det uppenbarligen övervinnas på både datorn och mig.:-)
<itmannen> :D
<realubot> henrik_: Jag hade tagit 10.04 och sedan addat PPA från Terminalen för att få senaste versionen av vissa program som Firefox.
<henrik_> OK
<realubot> henrik_: 10.04 bör vara mer testad och stabil och sannolikt mer säkert fungera på din dator än nya 11.04.
<henrik_> Om det kommer funka med 10 så skulle jag lätt kunna testa 11 senare...om jag vill
<itmannen> realubot,  Kan du ge mig en enda vettig orsak att välja en gammal dist ?
<henrik_> Jag kommer testa 10.04...
<henrik_> att den  kanske funkar på en gammal burk?
<realubot> henrik_: Precis. Principen är ju likadan oavsett om det är 10.04 eller 11.04. Det ska bli mycket intressant att höra om det fungerar.
<realubot> Det här är ett problem som man kommer stöta på då och då.
<itmannen> henrik. Jag har idag installerat 11.10 i en gammal laptop utan problem
<henrik_> Japp kommer testa imorgon kväll...med en bira eller så...
<realubot> Dessutom är det så ofta som USB-boot strular så om det här fungerar så skulle jag kunna tänka mig att använda metoden instället för USB-boot trots att det fungerar på min dator.
<realubot> Guiden verkar ju löjligt enkel.
<itmannen> henrik_,  Är det inte bättre du provar med datorn istället för med en bira ?
<Kurdistan> nu ska man till sängs. ha det bra gott folk. må tux och gnu skydda er mot ballmer/gates/jobs elakheter.
<ola_> plz någon :/
<realubot> itmannen: Jag orkar inte skrolla. Vad hett den där grejen som man kunde använda som du tipsade om?
<henrik_> :-) jag tyckte att även dryckjom behöver en utmaning...
<itmannen> Kurdistan,  Och händerna på täcket :)
<itmannen> realubot,  Deltaco SATA-S1. Både för SATA och IDE
<realubot> henrik_: Se till att ta rätt "architecture" också: http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/lucid/main/installer-i386/current/images/netboot/
<realubot> Du ska sannolikt ha i386.
<realubot> itmannen: Tack.
<realubot> henrik_: Jag blev så sugen på det här så jag har nästan lust att testa själv inatt på min netbook. :D
<ola_> alltså brukar ubuntu.se medlemmar på kanalen ignorera rop på hjälp , lol
<henrik_> relubot_ guiden kanske är enkel...men jag är lite osäker...i386 är det med all säkerhet...
<itmannen> ola_,  Absolut inte. men det kanske inte är någon här som vet
<speedxcore> ola_: nej
<realubot> henrik_: Det ska bli riktigt intressant att se om det fungerar. Jag ska testa själv nu inatt.
<ola_> ok ja förstår
<henrik_> ola_uppenbarligen inte - jag har fått massor av hjälp!
<ola_> bra där :_)
<itmannen> ola_,  Vi hjälper varandra så gott det går
<ola_> najs :)
<speedxcore> ola_: det är inte lätt att få igång mobila bredband alltid
<speedxcore> ola_: det finns inget generellt svar tyvärr
<henrik_> realubot_ jag testar imorgon.
<speedxcore> 1. ta reda på exakt vilket modem du har.
<speedxcore> 2. googla, se om det funkar för nån annan
 * realubot rullar ut en extra nätverkskabel för att ansluta sin netbook till stabil lina inför försöket.
<ola_> nej ja har erfarit d nu efter att en som har examen i linux fjärrstyrt min burk o inte fått d att fungera
<realubot> maxjezy: Har inte du snackar om netinstall?
<realubot> maxjezy: Hur gör du det?
<speedxcore> 3. Skippa alla andra interface tillfälligt så inget stör.
<realubot> i.s.f.?
<ola_> så känner mig lite nere nu , litade på guiden eftersom han som skrev den hade samma operatör o samma interna modul som hanterar bredbandet
<speedxcore> ola_: kanske just för att du har ethernetet igång för fjärrstyrningen som det inte funkar?
<maxjezy> realubot, ladda ner netinstall versionen
<maxjezy> och lägg den på usb precis som vanligt
<maxjezy> använd unetbootin
<maxjezy> så äre lätt
<ola_> just nu e fjärrstyrningen nere , ja e lämnad till vargarna nu , lol
<speedxcore> ola_: jag har haft problem med anslutningsprio flera ggr då man kör 3g, wifi och ehternet samtidigt
<henrik_> Tusen tack för all hjälp - nu ska jag lägga mig...God natt... Återkommer imorgon.
<speedxcore> kan bero på min okunskap, mkt möjligt. Men tycker det är lättast att fokusera på det man vill få funka, brukar stänga av resten tillfälligt
<itmannen> henrik_,  Good luck
<speedxcore> blir lätt rörigt om man trör 3g funkar, men egentligen råkat köra wifi.. osv
<ola_> ok d låter som en rimlig förklaring men har samspelat med olika nätverk förrut , även med mobilt bredband , fast just den här interna modulen på netbooken som behöver gobi loader för att ladda firmware filer som extraheras när modulen laddas i windows vill inte fungera , guiden ger mig alla filer o allt ja behöver för att få igång d o han anger att han har telia som operatör o samma modul så då känner ja d borde kirra m
<itmannen> ola_,  Kör du windows ?
<ola_> nej ubuntu 10.04.3
<speedxcore> har du och guideskrivaren samma dator?
<itmannen> ola_,  men du skrev laddas i windows. Därav min fråga :)
<ola_> o guiden innehåller filerna som modulen laddat på en windows burk med samma modul o operatör som ja har , så han har extraherat dom åt mig med cabextract i ubuntu från windows sedan har han patchat kernel som man behöver för att få gobi loader att fungera korrekt , o han har inkluderat allt i en tar.gz med ett script för att göra alla steg man annanrs beh göra manuellt , har valt den patchade kärnan vid uppstart , så nu e j
<ola_> när han likson angav i beskrivningen att han har telia som operatör o samma hpun2400 modul för att initera modem kopplingen etc ,
<speedxcore> jag är rädd att ditt fall är så specifikt att det är svårt att ge bra tips.
<realubot> maxjezy: Jo, Jag trodde att du hade installerat netinstall med filerna liggandes på hdd i /boot
<speedxcore> ola_: du verkar ha gjort mkt rätt
<maxjezy> realubot, de går väl de med
<ola_> ja men min käre linux vän som hjälpt mig med allt detta tror d e nått ynka steg som inte är angivet som saknas , o ja e för tafatt för att googla runt , blir så jävla desperat när d inte funkar efter en exemplarisk o utförlig guide
<itmannen> ola_,  vad är det för guide du skriver om ?
<ola_> http://sanitarium.se/wiki/HP_un2400_3G_modem_in_Linux#Which_firmware_works_where
<speedxcore> ola_: en tanke, kan inte din linux vän fråga runt på freenode istället då? om det är han som varit inne i din dator och confat?
<ola_> jo d antar ja , han var tvungen att slagga pga jobb , kände att ja gör ett sista desperat försök att fråga lite på ubuntus svenska kanal
<speedxcore> ola_: Tror du får försöka läsa på/dubbelkolla allt, eller vänta till imorgon.
<ola_> aa jo sant ,d e fan sent
<speedxcore> ola_: men förstår din frustration, ibland har man oflyt, speciellt när man försöker sig på lite udda lösningar.
<itmannen> ola_,  Jag skummar igenom din guide. Och jag fattar inte förför ni balande in windows i det hela ?
<ola_> ajo prec , snubben som skrivit guiden fick d ju o funka me samma operatör o modul
<itmannen> ola_,  Vrför ska det stå :)
<ola_> alltså han har väl använt windows från början för att få ut firmware filerna som man beh för modemet,  sen dual bootat ubuntu o använt firmware filerna med gobi loader som e ett prog för den modulen för att sedan få upp anslutningen i netowork-manager prec som om man ansluter en usb sticka med mobilt bredband men den här gången sker monteringen manuellt via gobi loader så att säga i o me att modemet sitter vid batteriet i
<itmannen> ola_,  Något låter inte rätt i mina trötta öron.
<ola_> ok ja förklarar väldigt omständigt
<ola_> men d e rörigt o trött i mitt huvud också:å
<ola_> :p
<itmannen> ola_,  Nädå. Jag fattar vad du menar
<itmannen> ola_,  men jag funderar på om du gjort det värre än vad som behövs
<ola_> möjligt
<ola_> visst man kan ju säkert köra wwdial o ansluta till modemet på nåt sätt men d känns inte så modernt :p
<itmannen> ola_,  Tvärr så kan jag inte testa då kjag inte har samma grejor som dig
<ola_> nej d e synd :(
<itmannen> ola_,  har du gjort allt vid Extracting from softpaq  ?
<ola_> d lustiga e att pappas jobb dator har en intern bredbands modul för hans telenor mobila bredband , exakt samma princip , man sticker in sim kortet vid batteriet o använder telenors gui för att ansuta ,men d lustiga e att d funkar att ansluta i ubuntu också , dock måste man boota in i windows och sedan tbx i ubuntu ibland för att den ska ladda om modulen i windows
<ola_> nej vi gjorde snabba vägen o använde hans färdiga tar.gz som skulle inehålla allt ja behövde inklusive d extraherade firmware filerna
<itmannen> ola_,  Hm. genvägar brukar kunna bli senvägar
<ola_> aa d e d ja misstänker
<itmannen> ola_,  Börja om från början. Och gena inte denna gång :)
<ola_> aa d blir windows igen på den här burken då suck , o dualboot med ubuntu sen
<ola_> tur att ja har min stationära med ubuntu som enda :)
<itmannen> ola_,  Ok. men lycka till ändå
<ola_> aa tack , det var mycket bra o hjälplig respons , man måste stoppas upp ibland i sitt febrila jagande efter lycka :p
<ola_> nej dags o slagga , god natt gott folk o peace and ubuntu 4-ever
<itmannen> See you
#ubuntu-se 2011-09-02
<maxjezy> Error mounting: mount exited with exit code 1: helper failed with:
<maxjezy> mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/sdb1,
<maxjezy>        missing codepage or helper program, or other error
<maxjezy>        In some cases useful info is found in syslog - try
<maxjezy>        dmesg | tail  or so
<maxjezy> försöker mountera en usbdisk
<maxjezy> vad är felet?
<CasperN> va i helvete? http://www.aftonbladet.se/nyheter/article13556822.ab
<CasperN> nu får allt Khadaffi jobba hårt, för bra mycket sjukare blir det inte
<maxjezy> ja fyfan
<CasperN> sjukaste av allt är ju straffet
<CasperN> 6,5 års fängelse
<CasperN> han döms för trafikbrott!!
<CasperN> vad i....
<CasperN> jag tror jag går o lägger mig
<CasperN> fan för dumt för att vara sant
<cHarNe2> jobba jobba joooba
<Squarism> oh oh oh oo
<Squarism> =D
<Squarism> fler it människor med förstörd dygnsrythm?
<cHarNe2> Squarism: njaa, har lite grejor att som som drar massa last
<cHarNe2> vill inte göra det på dan
<realubot> Vad har Unity som inte Gnome 2 + Gnome Do har?
<realubot> Jag har lekt lite med Unity nu och visst det ser snyggt ut och så men vad är meningen?
<realubot> Vad ska jag ha det till? Den enda fördelen som jag ser är globalbar men det kräver väl inte allt annat i Unity?
<realubot> Dessutom saknar jag en funktion i Unitys Launcher. När man trycker SuperKey så får man upp Launchern och om man håller in SuperKey så får man upp siffror för att snabbstarta "items" i Launchern men varför går det inte att hålla ner SuperKey och hoppa mellan alla "items" med PilUpp och PilNer? :|
<realubot> Svara på det ni...
<realubot> Alt+F1 ska göra så man hoppar med piltangenterna i Launchern läser jag nu. :)
<coobra> kaffe är på
<coobra> morn
<realubot> coobra: Det stämmer. Kaffet klart.
<realubot> 15h uptime och 31 GB upload.
<realubot> Lubuntu 11.04 ratio 321.
<realubot> Det är den torrent efter Ubuntu 11.04 som jag seedar absolut mest av.
<amelia> på väg mot en ny spännande dag på jobbet! :)
<yeager> amelia, har du fått en vit labbrock nu på ibm? :)
<amelia> yeager: nej. :(
<amelia> yeager: fast det vore coolt om man fick det :)
<henrik_> hej
<henrik_> jag försöker med en netbootinstall https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/NetbootInstallFromInternet
<henrik_> mitt problem är att när den kommer till en sida där den frågar om proxyserver etc...man kan lämna blankt vilket jag gjorde- sen blir skärmen blå länge--
<henrik_> det kanske ska vara så?
<Barre> larsemil: ahh... bra eller anus?
<henrik_> hmm nu verkar det hända saker...
<henrik_> NÃ¥gon som har gjort en netbootinstall?
<Kimmen> henrik_: den tankar ner från nätet, kan ta en stund beroende på uppkoppling
<henrik_> OK - ivrig...
<henrik_> Nu frågar den lite saker...
<amelia> wii.. snart framme vid jobbet..
<henrik_> Jag har ubuntu 8 på maskinen just nu... ska jag formatera hela eller partitionera...
<henrik_> jag vill ha 10
<yeager> henrik_, uppgradera bara
<yeager> ny kärna.. dags att starta om
<Barre> amelia: spännande =)
<henrik_> Jag kan inte "uppgrader bara" - har inte bootable diskett, USb eller CD
<Kimmen> henrik_: jag har lite dåliga erfarenheter av uppgraderingar men det är länge sen. Jag brukar också partitionera så /home får egen partition
<larsemil> Barre: jag älskar den hittils. grym!
<larsemil> amelia: vad är nya jobbet?
<Barre> larsemil: du e grym!
<henrik_> jag får frågan Guided: resize SCSI1, partitiuon 1 (Sda)
<henrik_> eller use entire disk
<henrik_> eller use entire disk and set up LVM (??)
<phnom> henrik_: Uppgradera som i att boota in i det du redan har installerat och låta det uppgradera sig självt.
<henrik_> jag är förstås också helt NUB
<phnom> var det jag tror yeager menade
<henrik_> phnom_ fatta inte riktigt
<larsemil> Barre: och du med! när kommer dina kioskvältare?
<Barre> larsemil: mår bättre nu, sitter faktiskt och skissar på det medans jag väntar på att få komma in i labbet... men ju mer jag skissar och skriver ner tankarna så blir det mindre och mindre kioskvältare :)
<phnom> henrik_: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<henrik_> ok
<phnom> henrik_: Mer specifikt https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LucidUpgrades#Upgrade_from_8.04_LTS_to_10.04_LTS , jag natar att det är LTS du har?
<phnom> antar*
<phnom> DU gör det alltså från det ubuntu du redan har installerat på datorn
<phnom> s/DU/Du/
<henrik_> ja jag gör det från maskinen som jag har ubuntu på... en gammal maskin
<henrik_> Dell Latitude C610
<henrik_> detta har jag testat...https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LucidUpgrades#Upgrade_from_8.04_LTS_to_10.04_LTS
<henrik_> Men det funkade inte....vet ej varför
<larsemil> Barre: och mer och mer något som redan är gjort? eller vadå?
<Barre> larsemil: både ja och nej
<larsemil> haha blir ju ganska nyfiken iaf
<phnom> henrik_: Ok, då får du la installera över det gamla med det nya då. Isåfall skulle jag rekommendera antingen "Use the entire disk" eller "Manual partitioning" (Om du vet vad du gör :)
<phnom> Om du inte vill ha kvar det gamla såklart
<phnom> Use the entire disk - tar bort *allt* på den disken
<henrik_> phnom_ tack jag testar och återkommer. Nej jag vet bara till hälften vad jag gör... helt ny på ubuntu...vill visa barnen att gamla maskiner går att använda...
<henrik_> phnom_ ungarna vill ju ha nya 20 papps maskiner varje år för att windows eller mac är tunga
<henrik_> phnom_ partitionerar trots allt...
<realubot> Nej.
<realubot> Den där henrik har ingen fungerande CD-spelare och USB-boot fungerar inte på hans dator. Så han måste göra en NetbootInstall från filer som han laddar ner och lägge runder /boot på datorns existerande Ubuntu 8.04.
<realubot> Sedan trycker han c i Grub och laddar in NetbootInstall med linux /boot/linux; initrd /boot/initrd.gz; boot
<realubot> Där initrd.gz och linux är Netboot-filerna han har laddat ner.
<realubot> Dom tipsen nu gav honom var värdelösa.
<realubot> *ni
<realubot> Han förklarade inte sitt problem ordentligt för er.
<realubot> Vi får se om han kommer tillbaka.
<realubot> Vad är meningen med Launchern i Unity? Den fyller ju ingen funktion alls ju? Det hade fungerar lika bra med Gnome Do, Alt+F2 i Gnome 2.
<realubot> Jag har bara hittat en fördel med Unity och det är globalbar. Att man skärmytan utnyttjas bättre med globalbar eftersom maximerade fönster använder panelen högst upp som fönsterdekoration.
<realubot> I övrigt så fanns allt Unity erbjuder i Gnome Do + Keyboard Shortcuts + Compiz + Alt+F2 redan i Gnome 2.
<realubot> Eller har jag missat något alldeles alldeles underbart med Unity?
<realubot> Unity är bling-bling men knappast mer användarvänligt än Gnome 2.
<speakman> Jag hade samma inställning tidigare också om Unity, men om man lär sig använda det som det är tänkt så blir det plötsligt mycket bättre.
<speakman> En stor miss från Ubuntu var ju att inte erbjuda någon introduktion när Unity kom. Folk förväntade sig använda sin gamla workflow.
<speakman> (hade jag t.ex. bara vetat att inställningarna flyttat in under power-knappen uppe till höger så hade jag förmodligen inte bytt till gnome2 så snabbt)
<realubot> Och så är inte den där Phillip här. :(
<realubot> Jag kör webbtv på svtplay och video på youtube samtidigt. Då visar top att 73% av min Intel Atom n450 används. Jag har 482MB RAM ledigt (av totalt 1 GB).
<realubot> Det är ju inga problem.
<realubot> Compiz ligger på 9% av CPU:n.
<realubot> Det är ju ganska mycket.
<realubot> Antecknar ni?
<phnom> realubot: Han hade ju redan bootat från netbooten som jag förstod det, han skulle ju formatera nu.
<realubot> phnom: Ok, det är möjligt att han fick det att fungera då. Vi snackade om det inatt och då verkade han osäker på upplägget.
<realubot> speakman: Vad är det som är så bra med Unity då? Jag har svårt att se varför det skulle tillföra någonting nytt utöver bling-bling? Om man bortser från globalbar då.
<speakman> Jag tror det här med avskaffandet av långa hierariska menyer kan bli något bra. Launchern ser ut att bli riktigt bra i 11.10
<realubot> "Försäljningen av PC-datorer rasar i Sverige. Under årets andra kvartal minskade försäljningen med 30 procent, vilket är avsevärt mer än andra jämförbara marknader, enligt en rapport från analysföretaget Gartner."
<realubot> speakman: Vad är det för nytt med Launchern i 11.10 då?
<speakman> realubot: http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/717
<speakman> Sedan är det väl mycket annat som blir bättre då, som de fyra skrivborden och hur dessa hanteras. Jag vet inte riktigt vad som ska klassas som Unity riktigt, men hela Ubuntu går väl åt rätt håll även om det var lite dåligt att släppa Unity utan en enda "transition guide".
<speakman> hade uppskattat lite snabbare animeringar på min gamla netbook dock...
<phnom> "choosing a user will shift the login screen towards that users wallpaper and palette" <- Effin' finally.
<speakman> Hoppas dom fått launchern att "dyka upp" lite snabbare och smidigare i 11.10. Likt OSX eller nått.
<realubot> speakman: Tack för länken.
<realubot> speakman: Det finns ju inställningar för animeringarna i Unity i gconf-editor.
<realubot> speakman: Du kan även ställa in vilka animeringar som Launchern ska använda i gconf-editor under Apps -> Compiz-1 -> Unityshell
<realubot> Jag tror inte att Unity är en bra idé eftersom det gör steget från Windows/OS X större än innan. Ett smart Unbuntu-gränssnitt är utformat så att en Windows-användare enkelt kommer in i navigeringen av Ubuntu.
<realubot> Jag tror Unity skrämmer iväg folk då många tänker att vad är det här för konstigt.
<phnom> Om allting ska vara likadant som det andra så kommer vi ju aldrig komma nånvart...
<phnom> Målet med Ubuntu är ju inte att konvertera Win-användare...
<sakjur> poängen med Unity är att det ska vara enkelt för alla..
<realubot> Verkligheten är ju den att folk kommer från Windows och OSX och då är det den datorvanan folk har. Det är dumt att tvinga människor att lära om för att använda Ubuntu. Det blir ytterligare en tröskel för nya användare att överbrygga.
<speakman> phnom: +1
<speakman> K
<speakman> Jag rattade en MacBook för första gången förra veckan. Inte intuitivt för fem öre. Ändå tycker folk det är det bästa sedan skivat bröd. :)
<realubot> Jag tror att kraften skulle ha lagts på att se till att Ubuntu fungerar bättre med olika grafikkort och övrig hårdvara istället. Så folk slipper mötas av blank screen när dom försöker installera Ubuntu eller första gången dom bootar systemet efter installation.
<speakman> (sensmoral; folk trivs bara med vad dom är vana vid. en mänsklig åkomma.)
<phnom> s/Ubuntu/Linux/, att lägga allt krut på en enskild dist är ju bara dumt.
<sakjur> Verkligheten är den att det finns 5 miljarder människor på jorden som inte har använt en dator än..
<realubot> När jag installerade 11.04 på en dator så var det bara svart skärm istället för Grub. Jag chansade och tryckte Enter och kom då in i första alternativet. Därefter fick jag fixa en bugg för att få upp Grub i fortsättningen. Hur kul är en sådan bugg för en nybörjare?
<speakman> realubot: där har du en poäng - det kan bli riktigt mäckigt när ubuntu INTE funkar som det ska.
<speakman> phnom: nja kärnan är det sällan fel på
<sakjur> speakman: däremot nvidia och fglrx
<realubot> speakman: Verkligheten är att dom inte har några pengar och att dom knappast är intressanta om Canonical vill tjäna pengar.
<phnom> speakman: Nä, men man ska ju inte göra ubuntu-specifika patchar och sen inte "ge tillbaka" till resten av communityn
<speakman> Vad jag tror är vinnaren är den som ger mest produktivitet. Blingbling är roligt i ungefär fem minuter. Sedan måste allt bara flyta på.
<realubot> Det är den am. marknaden som gäller. Europa och Kina som nr. 2 kanske.
<speakman> Och där har Apple gjort det väldigt listigt; där UPPLEVER man det väldigt produktivt. Allt flyyyyyyter på liksom. Fast det tar en massa tid som i princip alla andra system. Hjärnan tycker bara allt fungerar bättre om t.ex. animationer inten hackar.
<phnom> Så just där definierade jag linux som kärnan + moduler
<speakman> Windows är f.ö. inte intuitivt för fem öre. Har ni sett nya explorer? :)
<phnom> yay ribbon!
<realubot> Jag tycker att Ubuntu borde ha ett gränssnitt som känns så självklart för en person som kommer från Windows/OSX att dom inte ens märker att det är ett nytt operativssystem.
<sakjur> realubot: Njae, tvek på att EU är en andrahandsmarknad.. Canonical ligger i London
<speakman> phnom: fast det är ju som sagt Ubuntu som måste reda ut sina buggar, inte "communityn". Kernelutvecklarna bryr sig nog inte mycket om att X inte startar upp som det ska. Eller att plymouth gömmer felutskrifter för användarna. Osv.
<realubot> Istället för Unity-bling-bling så tycker jag att Ubuntu borde satsat på bättre stöd för hårdvara och bra gratis spel (barnspel).
<speakman> realubot: nej tack, då flyttar jag :D
<sakjur> om Ubuntu inte är annorlunda från OSX och Windows, varför ska man då byta?
<speakman> +1
<phnom> speakman: Jo, fast när det gäller t.ex. hårdvarustöd så är det ju inte ubuntu-buggar
<speakman> Om "gratis" är det enda incitamentet så är folk fel ute
<speakman> phnom: det är väldigt sällan just hårdvarustöd på device driver-nivå som fallerar.
<phnom> Nä, men det jag kommenterade på var "Jag tror att kraften skulle ha lagts på att se till att Ubuntu fungerar bättre med olika grafikkort och övrig hårdvara istället."
<speakman> phnom: och vad jag vet så går alla bugfixar tillbaka upstreams när de rättas i ubuntu. Det är deras grundläggande filosofi. Launchpad integreras t.o.m. med upstream-projekten.
<realubot> sakjur: Av ideologiska skäl, eller för att "alla" program är gratis, mer säkert, minre reklam (bloat), typ.
<speakman> phnom: aha, jo det är väl till mångt och mycket kerneln och drivarna. Men det beror nog mer på hårdvarutillverkarna än utvecklarna tyvärr.
<speakman> phnom: att försöka reverse-engineeera hårdvara för att få det mest grundläggande att fungera känns som en minerad väg. men tyvärr den enda.
<phnom> Den är inte bara minerad, den är vaktad av rabida hundar och hajar med laser på huvudet.
<realubot> Jag tror inte att vanligt folk reagerar på Unity med orden "häftigt" utan snarare med orden "konstigt".
<sakjur> realubot: Canonical är ett litet företag i förhållande med typ Red Hat och Novell, vilket gör att vad Canonical satsar på inte spelar nån roll..
<sakjur> alltså.. när det kommer till drivers och sånt
<realubot> sakjur: Jaha. Och Red Hat och Novell satsar på Gnome 3?
<sakjur> realubot: Nej. Jag tror inte att Red Hat och Novell satsar på GUIet särskilt mkt just nu...
<realubot> sakjur: Nehe, men dom använder Gnome 3 eller vad kommer Red Har använda?
<sakjur> realubot: Fedora har GNOME3 som standard GUI, ja.
<realubot> Mm.
<realubot> Torvalds sågade ju Gnome 3.
<sakjur> Ja. GNOME3 är för användarvänligt.
<realubot> Vad menar du med det?
<sakjur> Torvalds har aldrig gillat GNOME för att GNOME-teamet vill ta hand om användaren för mkt
<speakman> Vad är användarvänligt? Det som är användarvänligt för mig är nog inte användarvänligt för svärmor (som fick sin första dator i somras). Men Ubuntu kör vi båda två. ;)
<realubot> Jag förstår inte varför dom ska göra gränssnittet så krångligt. Det borde räcka med SuperKey och sedan en smidig popupmeny som lär sig användarens val, typ Gnome Do.
<sakjur> Absolut, det är varför jag använder GNOME 3
<Kimmen> jag använder blyertspenna
<sakjur> ^_^
<realubot> En rad med Favourites, en rad med Applications, en rad med Files & Folders e.t.c.
<sakjur> det är bra, men vissa vill anpassa sitt gränsnitt mer än så..
<sakjur> Användarvänlighet är väl beroende på fallet, men när man gör ett system felsäkert.. så att du inte kan "råka" slänga menyn t.ex.
<realubot> Det kanske skulle vara bra att ha allt i fönsterramen, som globalbar fast tvärtom.
<realubot> Att allt ligger i alla fönster. Ta bort panelen, Launchern e.t.c. och baka in allt i fönsterdekorationen.
<phnom> realubot: Precis som i Win/OSX? :P
<sakjur> kanske, men jag tror inte att skulle gilla det.. - friheten att välja är viktig..
<speakman> Jag kan tänka mig att "Keyboard Shortcut of the day" vore en intressant sak.
<realubot> phnom: Nja, Windows har ju inte allt där? Jag menar notifieringsfältet, alla menyer e.t.c. Rubbet i varje fönstrram.
<speakman> Som sagt - först vill man bli imponerad och sedan vill man bli produktiv.
<realubot> Ja. Och produktiv blir man inte så fort som nybörjare om man går från Windows till Unity.
<realubot> Då tänker man att vad är det här för konstigt. Hur gör jag här.
<phnom> realubot: Nä, det har inte OSX heller, men du tyckte nyss att man skulle Ubuntu så likt de som möjligt.
<Kimmen> om man vet vad man gör så är användarvänligt i vägen
<realubot> Istället för att göra som man är van vid och så fungerar allt busenkelt.
<speakman> Ja det är ju rätt naturligt när man är inkarnerad av Wintendo.
<speakman> Folk går ju på programmens hemsida för att ladda ner något att installera - that's not the way it works!
<realubot> phnom: Jag spånar fritt nu. Men jag tror det är en fördel att "härma" Windows och OSX. Jag tror inte Ubuntu "vinner" på ett häftigt utseende. Jag tror inte folk är så lättlurade.
<speakman> Som sagt, det kan och får inte vara ett självändamål med att flytta över windowsfolket. Men Ubuntu måste vara _mer_ produktivt än Windows när man väl kommit in i det.
<ola`> lol
<realubot> Det är funktionaliteten som är viktig, programmen o.s.v.
<speakman> I längden...
<ola`> masive hilight
<speakman> Som att folk skulle föredra GIMP framför en piratad Photoshop? No way...
<ola`> intressant när någon kommer in i samma kanal med typ samma nuck
<ola`> nick*
<Kimmen> beroende på vad man använder det till så är linux det OS jag väljer för att bli produktiv
<realubot> speakman: Det beror ju på att Gimp inte är tillräckligt bra.
<phnom> ola`: Que?
<speakman> Kimmen: det är ju det enda som räknas i längden; vad gör mitt jobb snabbast och enklast
<speakman> realubot: är det inte? det lär nog täcka minst 99% av det som folk använder piratade versinoer av PS av.
<realubot> Det är ju det jag menar. Man lägger kraften på fel saker när man utvecklar ett bling-bling-utseende som uppenbart ska se coolt ut men som man efter 5 min inser är identiskt med det Gnome 2 till 99%.
<Kimmen> speakman: precis och det var därför jag skrev beroende på vad man använder det till
<speakman> realubot: Om man lär sig använda det! Men folk hittar inte samma menyer och då konstaterar dom att det är skit och sedan går tillbaka till PS.
<Kimmen> jag gör rätt mycket arbeten som underlättas av att ha tillgågn till linux där jag scripta enkelt
<realubot> speakman: Då är det allt runt som inte matchar Photoshop. Mängden tutorials, kurser e.t.c.
<ola`> phnom: i natt var det någon som hadde typ samma nick som jag här fast med _ istället för `
<ola`> Hadde en skön lista med hilights :P
<phnom> ola`: Det är inte så att du har börjat IRCa i sömnen? :P
<realubot> speakman: Då är det ju det det handlar om. Att folk inte har lärt sig använda det. Och hur kommer det sig att folk lär sig använda ett program som Photoshop framför ett gratisprogram som Gimp?
<speakman> realubot: förvisso, men i många fall finns motsvarande funktionalitet i GIMP om man bara tittar runt lite. Poängen är hur som helst att folk bara trivs med det dom är vana med. Men att effektiviteten vinner i längden (det går inte _fortare_ att göra det i GIMP än i PS för att ta ett exempel)
<ola`> Nä, jag.. gjorde annat vid den tiden :P
<realubot> Jag har svårt att se annat än ideologiska skäl till att använda Ubuntu.
<realubot> Det är fritt. That's it.
<realubot> Allt en vanlig användare kommer använda Ubuntu till duger Windows lika bra till.
<Kimmen> det är en enkel distro med bra support community
<realubot> Priset är orintressant eftersom priset för Windows när man köper en dator utslaget på 3-5 år är överkomligt.
<Kimmen> se det inte som ett försök att få folk att lämna windows för ubuntu
<realubot> Kimmen: Nej. Den är inte enkel. USB-enheter krånglar (skrivare, ebokläsare, kameror, m.m.). Grafikkort strular på ett sätt som dom inte gör i Windows.
<Kimmen> Nu jämför du med windows igen =)
<realubot> Ja, klart. Vad ska en vanlig user jämföra med?
<Kimmen> jag har massor med saker som strulat i windows, burken jag använder nu funkar bättre med ubuntu än windows
<phnom> Ubuntu funkar, det låter mig göra det jag ska utan att komma ivägen.
<Barre> larsemil: du får snart ett mail från min wiki med user/pwd
<phnom> Windows har en tendens att få mig att skära handlederna av mig såfort jag försöker använda det
<Kimmen> Ubuntu är en enkel linuxdist, Ubuntu är inte windows
<phnom> s/få mig/vilja få mig/
<realubot> Jag tror Stallman var är rätt ute när han pratar ideologi. Det gäller att göra politik av Ubuntu. Att få alla kids att välja Ubuntu för det är mer rättvist, mer miljövänligt...
<Kimmen> Det som brukar strula är enheter som väljer att implementera egna påhitt och endast utveckla till windows. USB är en jävla jungel där. Följer man standarder så krånglar det inte
<Barre> tror det är vansinnigt att blanda teknik och politik
<realubot> Det gäller att få alla vänsterbrudar att tro att Ubuntu är en revolt mot den am. digitala koloniseringen.
<Kimmen> PC-tillverkare gillar ju även de att implementera funktioner som bara funkar med deras drivare i en viss version av windows
<realubot> Linux framtid ligger ju i smartphonesen och inte i desktop-operativsystem.
<speakman> realubot: den marknadsföringen utesluter ju ingen annan marknadsföring. Som att allt helt enkelt är mycket enklare i slutändan. :)
<realubot> speakman: Mjo.
<speakman> realubot: nja, hur många vet ens att Android bygger på Linux.
<Kimmen> Linux framtid ligger i att fortsätta vara awesome, om linux vore större på desktop-marknaden så skulle det inte vara lika stora problem med enheter som det är idag
<realubot> Ubuntu breakar ju inte. Det är nog lika liten procent som använder Ubuntu nu som för 3 år sedan?
<speakman> realubot: Och allt i Android är Apache-licenserat vilket gör att inga har några skyldigheter mot communityn längre.
<speakman> realubot: även om jag ser det som delvis positivt förstås
<realubot> speakman: Om Linux ska få stor spridning så går det inte att kräva att folk ska veta att Linux är i botten av deras operativsystem.
<speakman> realubot: sant det också, men du skrev Linux :)
<Kimmen> det måste inte breaka och bli stort men det skulle vara en klar fördel att få alla hårdvarutillverkare att göra vettig hårdvara som funkar
<realubot> Det kanske behövs designdatorer med Ubuntu. Mac-koncept. Det är en väg också.
<speakman> En avgörande faktor är ju återigen spelen. För även om jag till 90% använder datorn till programmering etc (vilket allt med fördel görs i Ubuntu) så är det ju roligt att dra igång ett spel ibland.
<larsemil> Barre: tack!
<larsemil> Barre: ska kika när jag får tid
<realubot> speakman: Mm, sant.
<Barre> larsemil: tänk på att det är en massa mentala kräkningar som skrivits ner, och ett embryo för att komma ihåg hur jag tänkte..
<Kimmen> om spel funkade lika bra på linux hade jag inte haft en dator med windows idag
<realubot> speakman: Men eftersom populära spel inte kommer fungera lika bra i Windows som i Ubuntu inom överskådlig framtid så kanske rätt väg är att satsa på barnspel för att sälja in Ubuntu till barnen innan dom har vant sig vid Ubuntu.
<realubot> *innan dom har vant sig vid Windows.
<realubot> menar jag.
<larsemil> Barre: att du konsekvent skriver infromation istället för information t.ex? ;)
<realubot> Jag undrar hur snacket går på Canonical. Hur ska dom vända förlust till vinst?
<realubot> Hur får man upp en lista på alla kommandon som går att köra på systemet, d.v.s. alla program man har installerade?
<Kimmen> vet ej men du kan ju kolla i mapparna som PATH anger
<phnom> for i in $PATH; do; ls $i; done ?
<larsemil> Barre: men det är jättespännande. jag har ju suttit och kollat på nästan samma saker och man kan bygga det här för.. ganska lite pengars. den lösning vi har kollat nu ligger på 25 000 cirka.
<realubot> Ett annat sätt att göra Ubuntu mer populärt det är att satsa på teman och underlätta för användarna att modifiera utseendet i stor utsträckning på ett enkelt sätt. Det går ju inte med Windows och OSX. Där är användarna låsta. Jag tror känslan att få skapa ett eget utseendet skulle locka en del användare till Ubuntu.
<larsemil> Barre: då är det till stor del desktopmaskinvara dock. men 14 2tb diskar, lite multipliers osv.
<sakjur> hm.. fundering - skulle man kunna sälja extern hårddiskskit för att bygga egna externa diskar, typ kabinett + hårddisk.. då skulle man väl kunna komma runt Copyswede-avgiften? ^_^
<realubot> speakman: Ja. IDG hade en artikel som handlade om att bygga egna externa hdd och slippa kopieringsavgiften.
<realubot> sakjur:
<realubot> speakman: Felpost.
<speakman> :D
<sakjur> realubot: ^_^ jupp, men man borde väl kunna göra typ kit för det? Alltså.. skitenkelt och aningen billigare.. så att även farmor kan göra sin egen externa hårddisk.
<sakjur> btw.. appropå unity https://www.linux.com/news/friday-funnies/design-unity
<paul_andrew> sakjur: men ang unity, kan man inte välja ett annat interface?
<speakman> Det finns skitdåligt med barnspel för Ubuntu (med svenska röster som är ett krav). Fick göra en XP-burk åt mina barn p.g.a. det.
<sakjur> paul_andrew: Jupp, det kan man
<realubot> http://www.idg.se/2.1085/1.401198/linux-hackat
<sakjur> testa typ http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1755103
<sakjur> Jag kör Fedora, så jag har inte så bra koll på det
<realubot> sakjur: Ja. Det är väl bara att slänga ner två produkter i en kartong med en IKEA-look-a-like-guide med som ett separat blad. :)
<sakjur> realubot: förstår inte riktigt nu..
<realubot> paul_andrew: Vad menar du med "annat interface"?
<sakjur> tror paul_andrew menar typ GNOME, XFCE, LXDE, *box, KDE eller dylikt..
<realubot> sakjur: Ja. Ta ett hårddiskkabinett och en intern hårddisk. Lägg allt i en förpackning och skicka med en pedagogisk guide för hur man monterar hårddisken i kabinettet?
<sakjur> suck på att folk hackar kernel.org..
<Kimmen> säkert en asiat som vanligt
<phnom> 1. Lägg kabinettet på golvet. 2. Kasta hårddisken mote kabinettet och hoppas på det bästa.
<sakjur> liksom.. "Wow! Jag hackade sidan med tar-ballen för Linux-kärnan.. vad ska jag göra nu?"
<Barre> larsemil: det jag är med den designen möjligt att husera både de virtuella servrarna och det redundanta storage lagret på en och samma hårdvara
<sakjur> phnom: lol
<Barre> s/jag//
<sakjur> jaaa, vi är tillbaka på hårddiskar ;)
 * sakjur fattar nu
<sakjur> aja, lunch.. bbl
<larsemil> Barre: Är det inte lite det där sheepdog projektet är? En redundant lagring + kvm miljö? Där man bara kan slänga till nya maskiner i klustret.
<Barre> larsemil: kanske, har itne tittat på det.... surfar dit med en gång
<paul_andrew> realubot: det som var innan unity.
<Barre> paul_andrew: tjenis... fick nycklarna på posten.. tackar
<realubot> paul_andrew: När du klickar på ditt nick när du ska logga in så går det att längst ner välha Classic och Classic (no effects).
<realubot> *välja
<realubot> Classic är med 3d-effekter och Classic (nop effects) är utan såklart.
<realubot> *no effects
<Barre> larsemil: jo, intressant. sheepdog verkar vara ett distribuerad volymhanterare för kvm med en distribuerad lockmanager.. kewl... men jag misstänker att heartbeat-overhead ökar för varje nod som läggs till (måste läsa på mer...)
<paul_andrew> Barre: ja! va bra, du fick ihop racket också utan problem hoppas jag :)
<larsemil> Barre: jag har bara sett det, inte kollat noga och inte provat
<paul_andrew> realubot: så enkelt?! men det är ju bra så det finns ett alternativ liksom.
<Barre> paul_andrew: det står gömt i bastun tills jag fixat golvet i "hallen" =)
<larsemil> Barre: du som har en android honeycomb. hittar ingen facebook app, är det hemsidan som gäller?
<realubot> paul_andrew: Ja. Det är så enkelt i 11.04. Jag vet dock inte hur länge alternativet kommer att finnas kvar i Ubuntu.
<Barre> larsemil: FB-appen fanns först till honeycomb, men FB drog tillbaka den (okänd anledning)... tweetdeck + browser kör jag med
<realubot> paul_andrew: Om det kommer att finnas i 11.10 t.ex. Det vet jag inte.
<larsemil> Barre: jag kör ju faktiskt officiella twitterklienten, tycker den var snygg.
<Barre> larsemil: har inte tittat på den... kanske skall göra det rå..
<larsemil> smaken är som baken. i mitt fall vit och snygg och i ditt svart och.. grötig?
<paul_andrew> Barre: AHH! Lite svår att gömma för frugan kanske. :)
<paul_andrew> realubot: trodde först unity var enbart för netbooks när jag först testade det. Passar inte på desktops riktigt kan jag tycka.
<Barre> larsemil: fördelen med "min" design är att den inte är låst till QEMU. Det går att köra på hårdvara/kvm/vmware/hyper-v.. samt att den skulle supporta en asynkron disaster-recovery replikering över långa distanser med drdb
<larsemil> Barre: vilket är jättespännande.
<larsemil> Barre: nästa fråga utan att ha satt mig in i det: VILL man inte skilja lagring och virtuella instanser? :)
<Barre> pris/prestanda/tillgänglighet  välj två larsemil ;)
<larsemil> Barre: okej.
<larsemil> Barre: och man kan applicera den på nästan vilken hårdvara som helst som kan virtualisera då?
<Barre> larsemil: om du separerar disk IO till egen CPU/RAM/CACHE så är det klart att du får en bättre prestanda.. men det är ju full möjligt att göra som sagt. Eller så kan du ha fyra KVM-noder varav två är primärt storage men kan vi d behov även köra virtuella servrar
<speakman> http://www.h-online.com/open/news/item/First-beta-for-Ubuntu-11-10-Oneiric-Ocelot-released-1334856.html
<larsemil> jättespännande det här
<Barre> larsemil: ja, men även utan KVM om viljan/behovet finns
<larsemil> Barre: dalnix kan vara testföretag.
<speakman> Diggar att "Software Center" har blivit ett "App Store" :D
<Barre> larsemil: dalnix skall ju programmera det ;P
<larsemil> det trodde jag det var andol skulle göra.
<larsemil> dalnix ska finansiera det.
<Barre> hahahaha
<Barre> informatinon... jag vet larsemil, jag skriver ALLTID fel på det. Jag säger dessutom safan konsekvent istället för safan... O.o
<Barre> eller fasan tillochmed
<Barre> :)
<Barre> fågeln alltså
<larsemil> haha
 * Barre sa leverstapej tills han var dryga 20
<larsemil> är inte du dryga 20 nu?
<Barre> närmar mig knappa 100 för varje dag som går
<larsemil> det gör alla.
<larsemil> utom madonna och brad pitt
<Barre> bradd pitt och och håkan juholt är lika gamla... läskig tanke..
<madbear> Barre: men juholt är schnyggare
<speakman> "Nand Flash Translation Layer" (NTFL) already exists in the Linux kernel, to provide a block layer on NAND flash, but its usability is restricted by conflicts with software patents.
 * speakman <3 patent
<Fean> Vad rekommenderat för wubi i hardrive space?
<Kimmen> beror på hur mycket du kommer lagra
<phnom> För själva Ubuntu så är det nog ~4, och sen får du lägga på själv
<E3-Ninja> Godmiddag alla!
<niklaswe> halloj
<Fean> räcker 10GB elr?
<E3-Ninja> skumt fan... gick in i "ubuntu" forumet istället för ubuntu-se... herregyd
<phnom> Fean: Ja
<phnom> Det är nog t.o.m. lite overkill :
<Kimmen> är nog lagom så man kan lagra nånting iaf, ska man bara testa är det kanske overkill
<Kurdistan> :9 freedag
<realubot> paul_andrew: Unity är för dekstops OCH netbooks. Jag tycker det duger fint till en desktop-dator också men jag tycker det är mycket bling-bling och lite skillnad jämfört med Gnome 2 (om man använder Gnome Do, Keyboard Shortcuts, Alt+F2 m.m. i Gnome 2).
<phnom> Friday, friday, gotta get down on friiiiiday
<Kurdistan> phnom: haha. +1
<E3-Ninja> Skönt med fredag fan...
<E3-Ninja> love it!     +1 phnom
<Kurdistan> :( jag har bara några uppgifter som måste vara klara tills på söndag. annars är det härligt.
<realubot> Barre: Juholt är ju torr bakom öronen i.a.f. Värre är det med dom nya partiledarna Lööf och Fridolin som är 28 bast.
<Kurdistan> realubot: jag tror personligen fram till 12.04 så kommer alla som använder unity vara beta användare.
<Fean> Kimmen: jag fundera ha det hela tiden ungefär :P
<realubot> 28 år? Vad är det för ålder på en toppolitiker? Vad vet dom? Dom har ju ingen utbildning, ingen arbetslivserfarenhet, ingenting.
<Kurdistan> realubot: :) vet du vad politik står för dvs dess innebörd?
<realubot> Kurdistan: Jo. Det är sant. Det kommer ju hända ett och annat med Unity framöver. Det är väl lite tidigt att döma projektet.
<E3-Ninja> men du har linux :)
<Kurdistan> dagens politiker har inte gnutta kunskap om vad begreppet innebär.
<realubot> Kurdistan: Ja. Det har jag lärt mig någon gång. Är det inte typ samhälle eller något.
<realubot> ?
<realubot> Äsch, det där var nog en lite väl vild chansning.
<Kurdistan> realubot: nej. men bra nära. politik innebär en styrelseform som är applicerad på kommun/stad nivå.
<realubot> Men det stämmer ju inte?
<Kurdistan> realubot: exakt dagens politiker och vad politik innebär hänger inte ihop.
<realubot> Alla som sysslar med politik gör ju inte det på kommun/stad-nivå?
<E3-Ninja> true
<Kurdistan> politik och politiker fick sig sin törn när nationalstaterna dök upp under 1800 talet.
<andol> larsemil: Va? Vad ska jag göra? :)
<Kurdistan> realubot: nja, dess innebörd urholkades med nationalstaternas intåg.
<realubot> Kurdistan: Vad menar du med nationalstaterna dök upp? Nationalstater har väl i praktiken funnits långt innan 1800-talet?
<realubot> England, Frankrike, Ryssland o.s.v. uppstod ju inte direkt på 1800-talet?
<Kurdistan> realubot: ja, prototyp staterna av nationalstaterna fanns redan under sumerska tiden.
<realubot> Kurdistan: Vad utmärker en nationalstat menar du då?
<Kurdistan> realubot: menar du dess fiktiva gränser, jurisdiktionen eller dess makt-roll?
<realubot> Jag menar allt som utmärker en nationalstat jämfört med när nationalstaterna "inte fanns".
<phnom> \o/ makt-troll
<Kurdistan> realubot: dagens nationalstater spreds sig med tankarna om nationalismen och industrialiseringens ankomst dvs det vi idag kallar för kapitalism.
<realubot> paul_andrew: Tycker du vi är offtopic?
<realubot> paul_andrew: Nej. Inte du.
<realubot> :)
<realubot> phnom: Du?
<phnom> Nä, inte jag. läste fel först bara. :P
<Kurdistan> slaget om nationalstaterna och ett mer alternativ styrelseform kan man läsa bland annat i pariskommunerna.
<realubot> På vilket sätt menar du att nationalismen och kapitalismen hör ihop?
<Kurdistan> :) nåja vi är långt utanför foss/ubuntu/frimjukvara
<realubot> Mjo, något.
<E3-Ninja> haha
<E3-Ninja> skönt grabbar
<salvialol> fortsätt!
<Kurdistan> :) realubot, nationalstaten är en resultat av både kapitalismen och nationalismen.
<salvialol> kul att läsa ^^
<phnom> Är inte alla statsformer open source? :P
<E3-Ninja> Kurdi du kör hårt idag, het på gröten
<Kurdistan> phnom: haha.
<realubot> Kurdistan: Varför leder kapitalism till nationalism och nationalstat?
<Kurdistan> :) realubot har du läst något om statens uppkomst?
<realubot> Nja, lite har jag väl snubblat över under resans gång.
<realubot> Jag tycker snarare att kapitalismen bryter ner nationalstaten.
<Kurdistan> realubot: ja, då bör du veta att nationalstaten aldrig skulle sprida sig utanför britternas styre om det inte var för industrialismen.
<Kurdistan> realubot: nej, det är bara rappakalja från kapitalisternas hantlangare. det är bara neokapitalister som tycker så.
<Kurdistan> dem har ändå en snarlik vänstersyn.
<Kurdistan> dem vill ersätta dagens nationalstater med något som kallas för nattväktarstat
<Kurdistan> däremot så fumlar dem något fruktansvärt
<realubot> EU är ju ett ekonomiskt (kapitalistiskt) projekt som knappast leder till stärkta nationalstater i Europa.
<salvialol> ja, för kaptalism har ju knappast lett till öppnare gränser ^^
<larsemil> andol: bra där. låtsas som inget alls
<Kurdistan> realubot: EU är ett projekt för minska den amerikanska makthegenomin över Europa.
<Kurdistan> EU har gått ifrån sin riktiga intention, idag har det blivit en stat ovanför redan befintliga staterna.
<Kurdistan> vilket gör att den vanliga medborgaren är längre ifrån makten
<Kurdistan> dvs makten har blivit mer centrerad till en utvald grupp av stolpskott
<realubot> Kurdistan: Jo, men det bygger ju ändå på att man skapar en stor gränslös marknad i Europa och hur det går ihop med nationalism har jag svårt att förstå.
<realubot> SD är ju Sveriges mest EU-kritiska parti t.ex. Och SD får väl om något parti ses som nationalistiskt.
<Kurdistan> realubot: nja, då har du fått saker om bakfoten.
<realubot> Så här i Sverige verkar inte kapitalismen och nationalismen gå hand i hand.
<Kurdistan> Gränserna blir "friare" säger inget om nationalstaten eller statens vara eller icke vara.
<realubot> Är det inte mer riktigt att säga att liberalismen och kapitalismen hör ihop?
<Kurdistan> för statens egentliga makt ligger i dess jurisdiktion.
<realubot> Kurdistan: Hur skulle nationalstaten fortsätta att existera när allt mer makt flyttas till Bryssel?
<realubot> Det borde väl innebära en upplösning av nationalstaten?
<Kurdistan> realubot: nej, det finns ju jurisdiktion som är specifik till staterna och sedan övergripande EU makten.
<Kurdistan> realubot: det är ju så i Sverige.
<Kurdistan> vi har både eu lagar och lagar som den svenska staten stiftar
<Kurdistan> realubot: historian har tvärtom visat att nationalstaterna efter andra världskriget har stärkt sin roll.
<realubot> "Jurisdiktionen kan också anknyta till att domstol kan ha domsrätt över viss eller vissa personer, typiskt sett domstolslandets egna medborgare och andra som är jämställda med dessa. Som exempel kan nämnas 2 kap 2 § BrB som lyder: För brott som begåtts utom riket döms efter svensk lag och vid svensk domstol, om brottet begåtts av svensk medborgare eller av utlänning med hemvist i Sverige,...."
<realubot> Så säger Wikipedia.
<Kurdistan> har du läst vad som skrev efter andra världskriget?
<Kurdistan> realubot: :) strunta i wikipedia för en stund.
<Kurdistan> det var efter andra världskriget staterna kom överens om att de har naturrätt att genomdriva krig mot allt som hotar rikets säkerhet
<realubot> Kurdistan: Jo, men makten flyttas ju sakta men säkert till EU. Om utvecklingen fortsätter så kommer nog inte riksdagen ha mycket att säga till om för vad som gäller i Sverige.
<Kurdistan> tex om det finns en grupp människor som faktiskt vill bryta sig loss ur nationalstaten så har staten rätt föra krig
<Kurdistan> detta för stärka statens suveränitet
<Kurdistan> realubot: ja, det är den bilden som förmedlas dvs när makten flyttas till EU kommer statens inverkan minska.
<Kurdistan> Det är inte statens makt som försvinner, det är medborgarnas.
<realubot> Kurdistan: Det spelar ju ingen roll om det tillkom en sådan bestämmelse efter andra världskriget för så har ju maktutövningen alltid fungerat. Om en grupp människor inte har accepterat styret och om den gruppen på ett eller annat sätt har hotat den styrande gruppens maktställning så har makthavarna alltid försökt att trycka ner utbrytargruppen.
<Kurdistan> realubot: samerna i Sverige fick lida pga. den svenska nationalismen och vad nationalstaten medförde.
<phnom> Samer: http://www.dsek.lth.se/arkiv/sanger/index.php?song=4
<Kurdistan> realubot: ja, exakt. du förklarar det mycket bra. så vad i resonemanget begriper du inte?
<realubot> Jag begriper inte hur nationalismen hänger ihop med kapitalismen. Jag ser inte den kopplingen. Jag tycker kapitalismen är mer kopplad till t.ex liberalismen.
<Kurdistan> realubot: :) du vet väl att EU utgör ju fortfarande med personer som är representativa från den stat dem representerar?
<realubot> Och liberalismen är väl i mångt och mycket raka motsatsen till nationalismen. På 1900-talet i.a.f.
<Kurdistan> realubot: :) okej, jag får senare idag ge dig mer information om hur dessa saker hänger ihop.
<Kurdistan> realubot: annars kan du självklart läsa hur nationalstaten kom till och vilka var de viktiga faktorerna.
<Kurdistan> kanske då kommer du förstå vad jag menar.
<realubot> Kurdistan: Jo. Det är klart. Dock kommer ju EU innebära att vissa nationer får mer att säga till om än andra och Sverige kommer ju inte direkt dominera så det innebär ju att andra människor i Europa kommer i allt större utsträckning bestämma vilka lagar som ska omfatta oss här i Sverige.
<realubot> Det bord eju leda till en upplösning av riksdagens makt.
<Kurdistan> realubot: haha du är skön :). nej det ligger inte riktigt till så. jag har bekanta som har suttit i Bryssel.
<Kurdistan> :)
<realubot> Och därmed en upplösning av nationalstaten.
<realubot> Kurdistan: Menar du att Sverige skulle dominera besluten i EU?
<realubot> Det är klart att Sverige är en liten fisk bland dom stora hajarna i EU?
<Kurdistan> realubot: det skulle självklart finnas risk att Sveriges roll i EU blir mindre än vad dem hoppas. Dock kan inte EU lagar gå över statens suveränitet. Om de nu inte lagstiftar om det. Vilket det inte finns några bevis att detta skulle ske.
<Kurdistan> realubot: de enda lagar som ska vara gällande över statsgränser är FN;s deklaration av mänskliga rättigheter. Dock vet vi ju att detta följs inte huvudtaget.
<Kurdistan> realubot: :) du vet att högsta besluten för domstolar är fortfarande utanför svenska statens gränser? menar du att svenska domstolar fortfarande inte har någon makt?
<Kurdistan> realubot: :) vi kan föra den här diskussionen på annat håll.
<Kurdistan> :) i praktiken och hur det bör vara så ska inte en annan stat blanda sig i en annan stats angelägenheter
<Kurdistan> är fallet detta så kan den staten som känner sig kränkt vidta återgärden och även krig
<larsemil> men seriöst. hej
<Kurdistan> larsemil: :) hej.
<Kurdistan> vi :) kan istället rikta fokus till ubuntu/foos/opensource
<cHarNe2> gör man på nått speciellt sätt om man ska lägga in en subdomän i /etc/hosts ?
<Kurdistan> inte foos uten foss
<larsemil> cHarNe2: echo "subdomain.domain.com " | sudo tee -a /etc/hosts
<Kurdistan> cHarNe2: är det server?
<cHarNe2> larsemil: var gör tee ?
<cHarNe2> Kurdistan: yes
<Kurdistan> cHarNe2: du kan få reda på det genom skriva man tee.
<Kurdistan> det borde ge information
<cHarNe2> redan gjort, verkar bara skriva till filne
<Kurdistan> cHarNe2: http://www.go2linux.org/tee-linux-command-line
<larsemil> cHarNe2: tee skriver till fil(skriver över innehåll) tee -a lägger till
<larsemil> samma som > och >>
<Kurdistan> larsemil: du är bra på förklara. :)
<Kurdistan> nä nu ska man göra mat åt gästen som kommer senare.
<Kurdistan> ha det bra kära tux/gnu vänner
<niklaswe> -a, --append append to the given FILEs, do not overwrite
<niklaswe> detta är taget från 8:e raden i manualen för tee
<Barre> larsemil: samma, men endå väldig skillnad
<maxjezy> finns det något sätt att styra sin android från datorn?
<phnom> maxjezy: adb
<phnom> Eller ja, beror på vad du vill göra
<maxjezy> ja vill styra tex youtube appen
<maxjezy> så ja slipper gå till telefon för att byta låt
<phnom> ddd eller adb kanske. Annars får du väl skriva en app för att skicka random intents :)
<phnom> s/app/service som lyssnar på datorn/
<phnom> adb eller ddd är om du har telefonen i debug-mode via USB till datorn
<maxjezy> verkar svårare att fixa det här än att byta låt manuellt
<larsemil> Barre: jo jag vet skillnaden
<maxjezy> phnom, du som verkar insatt
<maxjezy> har du vlc remote?
<phnom> Nope
<andol> larsemil: Japp, funkat bra hitintills :)
<maxjezy> försökte nämligen få igång det men
<Barre> larsemil: det misstänkte jag
<speedxcore> finns det nåt sätt att dela in skrivbordet i gnome i virtuella små delar. Vill t.ex. ha en area där firefox bara maximeras till 1024 i bredd, samt en annan area där eclipse maximeras till resterande 896
<speedxcore> "maximerings areor" kan vi kalla det för =)
<phnom> "tiling" kallar alla andra det för :P
<speedxcore> phnom: tack =)  sökte ordet
<phnom> Compiz har en plugin för det, kommer inte riktigt ihåg vad den heter nu...
<speedxcore> phnom: vet du nåt bra sätt att göra det?
<speedxcore> kör dock inte compiz, har stängt av pga att det drog lite mkt batteri
<speedxcore> har en rätt svettig gpu i min bärbara
<phnom> Ahå, isåfall får du nog byta fönsterhanterare...
<phnom> Och det är rätt meckigt ^^
<speedxcore> phnom: jo vet
<speedxcore> phnom: jag kör gnome utan compiz just nu
<speedxcore> phnom: funkar bra med
<phnom> speedxcore: Jag kör t.ex. i3, den tilar.
<phnom> Tyvärr är inte gnome så snällt när man vill byta wm
<phnom> Sen blir ju inte popups och flerfönstriga (gimp) lika trevliga att använda
<spacebug-> hum.. jag har min websever på min serverburk men vill lätt kunna uppdatera filer från min arbetsburk. Men det går väl inte göra lättare (och samtidigt vara säkert) än med ftp eller? Tänkte först ha nån form av utdelning på servern där bara jag kunde mounta eller så men hum
<phnom> ftp är inte säkert för fem öre...
<spacebug-> hur menar du då?
<speedxcore> spacebug-: använd sshfs
<speedxcore> sen rsync som verktyg för syncningen
<spacebug-> speedxcore: har du nån manual/howto för det där?
<speedxcore> ftp är osäkert, slött, och bryter anslutningar ofta.
<phnom> och uråldrigt
<spacebug-> jag har dock inte haft problem med ftp hittils
<speedxcore> spacebug-:
<speedxcore> ops
<speedxcore> spacebug-: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHFS
<spacebug-> tack
<speedxcore> spacebug-: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/rsync
<amelia> *gäsp*
<speedxcore> spacebug-: haha du bara tror att du inte haft problem, för att du inte prövat något oerhört mkt smidigare =)
<spacebug-> hehe
<phnom> spacebug-: Glöm inte gitta din hemsida också, så du får versionshanteringen
<spacebug-> vad ska jag med versionshantering till?
<speedxcore> att lägga en git hook som publicerar är grymt med
<speedxcore> spacebug-: om du jobbar helt själv är det väl inte superviktigt. Men kör du många projekt, många kunder och jobbar tillsammans med andra är det något av det viktigaste du måste kunna hantera för att bli konkurrenskraftig.
<spacebug-> ah ja jo men detta är en väääldigt enkel hemsida för typ eget bruk
<phnom> Det är trevligt att ha om man jobbar själv också, att kunna se varför man gjorde saker och kunna revertera lätt om det inte funkade lika bra som man tänkt sig
<larsemil> ja jag kör versionshantering på ganska mycket
<phnom> git är inte svårt alls heller, speciellt inte om man bara behöver lokala repon
<speedxcore> phnom: hehe git är lätt i den confen =) men inte särskilt kraftfullt. När git blir många personer och större flöden är det INTE lätt, har iaf inte varit för mig. Blir mkt kommunikation med andra, sälja in abstrakta flöden tänka..  tar ofta tid att hitta koncensus.
<larsemil> speedxcore: jag kör väldigt mycket github. i <3
<phnom> speedxcore: Nä, då får man blanda in gerrit och sånt också
<speedxcore> larsemil: github är ju lätt. Men bara gratis till opensource
<larsemil> ja. asbra.
<phnom> <3 github
<larsemil> det är som ett facebook för utvecklare
<amelia> jaha, känns underligt att inte kunna göra något vettigt på jobbet..
<speedxcore> hmm, jag kände en viss otillfredställelse över att inte kunna hosta repo själv. så lärde mig det. När jag väl mår bra av det, kan jag överväga github =) haha.. jag gör det svårt för mig.
<andol> speedxcore: Jorå, allt blir git lite lurigt då det blir mer kod och mer utvecklare inblandade. Å andra sidan så är det ju även då man har den riktigt stora nyttan.
<andol> speedxcore: Att brancha Stor Kodbas är till exempel inte ens i närheten av angenämnt om man råkar köra CVS eller så.
<Silasle> realubot: Du har kommit förbi mig i F@H ;)
<realubot> Silasle: Ja men det är en ganska hård match. :)
<realubot> Silasle: Vi ligger nästan lika.
<Silasle> och jag har ju bara kört i några timmar medans du kör hela tiden? :)
<ah-berg> någon som vet något bra program för att strema ljud ifrån ubuntu till andorid ?
<phnom> vlc
<phnom> icecast(?)
<phnom> mpd borde kunna göra det också
<itmannen> :( Vad fariken är det för tok med min Holding@Home. Får inga point fast terminalen säger det.
<spacebug-> jag fick det inte att funka med att lägga in sshfs-raden i /etc/fstab. Gammal howto eller gör jag nått fel?
<itmannen> Uppgradering till 11.10 beta 1 utföres i men serverdator. Håller tummarna
<Squarism> kan ngn se problemeT?  http://pastebin.com/VDdGf9bu
<larsemil> Squarism:  grep -c -F $LOL
 * itmannen is away: Away
<mikael89> hello.
<mikael89> Om du installera Ubuntu via WUBI, hur kan du då ta bort Windows helt och behålla Linux kvar på burken?
<henrik_> Hello. igår fick jag lite tips för netboot men det vette fan hur jag lyckades.
<mikael89> Jaha..
<mikael89> henrik_ vad gör tips
<henrik_> Mikael89_jag kan inte hjälpa dig. Jag ställde frågor igår ...
<johanbr> mikael89, tror inte att det går... enklast är nog att ta backup på filer du vill behålla och sen installera om ubuntu
<henrik_> mest här inne och kollar igen och ser om jag kan komma ett steg till
<itmannen> johanbr,  Det är klart det går. men inte alltid så enkelt
<johanbr> itmannen, installerar inte wubi på en windows-partition?
<mikael89> Ja men om du inte har en cd läsare i datorn så är det inte så lätt :P
<henrik_> Itmannen_ super för du va med igår... vet du om den andra killen (minns ej namn) fixade netboot?
<itmannen> johanbr,  Jag menade detta med att köra via netboot :)
<itmannen> henrik_,  Det var realubot
<henrik_> Just det realubot! Tack!
<henrik_> Vet du om han fixade sin gamla maskin? han skulle ju testa...
<coobra> :D
<itmannen> henr
<itmannen> henrik_,  Ingen aning. han sover väl än :D
<johanbr> itmannen, vad har netboot med wubi att göra?
<henrik_> ;-D ._D
<henrik_> LoL
<itmannen> joakim_, Inte ett dugg. men jag tyckte ni skrev om netboot
<itmannen> johanbr,  :)
<henrik_> Itmannen_jag lyckade göra en netboot. Men nu när jag startar Ubuntu 10 (ok jag borde lagt in 11, jag fattar!) så kan jag nog öppna det men kommer bara till promptläge...hur startar jag ubuntu grafiskt... Kom ihåg newbe..
<itmannen> henrik_,  Ok. det verkar som din grafik  inte laddat in i ordning. sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start
<itmannen> henrik_,  Eller....sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop x-window-system-core xserver-xorg
<henrik_> första funka ej... sedan händer det en hel del.... vore kool om det funka
<itmannen> Men nu är det en liten tur ut som gäller. Innan dom stänger klockan 18 :)
<henrik_> :-) fan den som ger sig.... Jag har laddat en bira...trots dina varningar
<itmannen> henrik_,  ;D det är helt i sin ordning broder
<itmannen> Nu måste jag rusa. See you
<henrik_> Mycket i svartvitt skrivs det på skärmen... Ujuujuj vad den gamla skorven får jobba...
<bittin> har 17 spänn jag tänkte spendera på bolaget vad borde man köpa?
<Philip5> en loka citron
<Barre> två bavaria + en påse att bära dem i
<thecpaptain> yo guys, i'm trying to change the security of a router, and i'm trying to access it to do so, but I am unable to find the router's IP adress, or the one I find simply isn't working
<thecpaptain> right now i'm operating in windows, as I am unable to access the LAN via Ubuntu
<aron_work> 17 spänn. lägg på 3 spänn till typ och du har råd med 2 billiga öl
<thecpaptain> any ideas ?
<cahoot> thecpaptain, pinga IP't? funkar väl även i win
<cahoot> nmap torde lista giltiga IP
<thecpaptain> hm, sure, but it's the router IP i'm trying to find ? pinging isn't finding it right ?
<thecpaptain> ah, svenska servern
<thecpaptain> tyckte jag loggade på engelska
<cahoot> du hade ju ett IP du var tveksam om
<thecpaptain> aja
<thecpaptain> men att pinga bör väl inte ge mig routerns IP adress eller ?
<NotOffensive> Kul att du fortsatte snacka engelska även efter att han svarat på svenska.
<thecpaptain> hehehehe
<thecpaptain> hjärnan såg ingen skillnad antar jag xD
<cahoot> vilket IP är det du tvekar om nåt i stil med 192.168.0.1 ?
<thecpaptain> det brukar väl vara standard IP:t
<thecpaptain> men jag försöker ansluta till routern, men kan inte dess IP adress
<thecpaptain> jag vill ta reda på dess IP adress
<thecpaptain> så jag kan ansluta
<cahoot> men hördudu  - du sa ju att du hade ett IP som du trodde var routerns - eller?
<thecpaptain> hm, jo
<cahoot> och vilket ip var det då?
<thecpaptain> jag har kört cmd och ipconfig
<thecpaptain> 10.0.1.1
<cahoot> och vad händer om du pingar det?
<thecpaptain> standard gateway, som väl brukar ange router-IP
<thecpaptain> ah
<thecpaptain> ska testa
<thecpaptain> hm verkar funka bra
<thecpaptain> inga problem med pingningen
<cahoot> men om du försöker via browsern så...?
<thecpaptain> hittar den inte sidan
<thecpaptain> eller, säger att den inte kunde ansluta rättare sagt
<cahoot> nmap då?
<thecpaptain> hm nmap ?
<thecpaptain> vad är nmap ? :)
<cahoot> Nmap är en fri portskanner. Den används för att upptäcka tjänster eller servrar i ett datornätverk, och kan därför användas för att utvärdera den nätverkstekniska säkerheten i datorer.
<thecpaptain> hm låter bra
<thecpaptain> finns till windows ?
<cahoot> ingen aning  - undviker all kontakt med windows på fritiden
<cahoot> fast - jag tror det
<cahoot> google *vet*
<cahoot> t o m bing vet nog
<NotOffensive> Hur skiljer finlandssvenskar mellan "en en" och "en"?
<cahoot> barren?
<phnom> granlöv?
<NotOffensive> Menar ju uttalet.
<cahoot> aha
<NotOffensive> "en" sak och "en en".
<NotOffensive> 1 en.
<cahoot> tror dom gör ungefär som svenskar när dom (svenskarna) skiljer på halsar och halsar
<cahoot> homonymer är termen?
<NotOffensive> Halsar och halsar?
<cahoot> ja - anatomi vs segling
<NotOffensive> _S
<NotOffensive> :S
<cahoot> det finns massor v exemplel på homonymer dvs ord som stavas och uttalas lika med betyder olika saker - halsar var vad som först föll mig in
<cahoot> svaret är väl: sammanhanget avgör betydelsen
<henrik_> är realubot eller itmannen där?
<coobra> henrik_: :D
<henrik_> Hej
<coobra> fråga
<coobra> då
<henrik_> Kanske är det någon som nu ändå någon som kan hjälpa ... är newbee
<henrik_> Toppen cobtra
<henrik_> cobra sorry
<henrik_> coobra sorry sorry
<coobra> henrik_: finns många här som kan svara dina frågor :D
<henrik_> Toppen. Ok kort story. Jag installerade Ub 8 och gjorde sedan en netbootinstall efter hjälp här funkar fint nu!
<henrik_> Då jag gjorde netbootinstall så partitionerade jag hDen
<henrik_> hd:en alltså. för att ha kvar UB8 och samtidigt installer UB10
<henrik_> Så nu får jag en fråga i början då jag startat datorn om jag vi använda UB8 eller UB 10
<henrik_> Och jag har kvar flera partitioner....
<henrik_> Jag skulle gärna vilja ha så att den nu startade i UB10 och radera partitionen för UB8
<phnom> CVarför tog du inte bara "Use entire disk" när du installerade då? :P
<henrik_> Så som NUB hur gör jag....Jag fattar att det är något i Bootfilen och
<henrik_> phnom vågade ej
<phnom> What could possibly go wrong? :D
<coobra> haha
<coobra> :D
<henrik_> du minns kanske ingen USBboot, ingen CD boot och ingen diskett boot
<phnom> Ja :)
<phnom> Det var en väldigt konstig dator du har som inte kan boota från något :P
<phnom> Men iaf
<phnom> installera gparted så kan du iaf formatera om partitionerna för UB8
<henrik_> hur?
<coobra> henrik_: du får googla lite mer :D
<henrik_> Helst skulle jag ju vilja ändr startupsekvensen innan jag formaterar om...
<phnom> henrik_: Den är magisk, den tar in alla OS du har installerade på datorn
<henrik_> OK googla . japp. Trodde det var en enkel pryl med några kommandon bara...
<phnom> henrik_: Här kan du läsa om själva bootproceduren: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<bittin> nån som vill hänga med till Högdalen o leka med mig o sippan?
<Philip5> heja sverige!
<phnom> Philip5: Nä, just nu är det London vs. Aliens på TV, inget Sverige :P
<Philip5> phnom: joho
<phnom> Inte på min TV :)
<Philip5> ska det vara
<Philip5> annars får vi kalla dig landsförrädare
<phnom> :o
<phnom> Det vart jag väl redan när jag flyttade till Skåne? :P
<Philip5> sant
<NotOffensive> Fy fan vad handikappad man är i Blender och i allting avancerat... Man skulle haft en iPad 2 eller något och kunde ligga och somna till olika instruktionsvideor... eller gå på toa och se på dem...
<NotOffensive> Man vill verkligen inte sitta framför datorn och se på sådant.
<Peyam> SVERIGE
<larsemil> seriöst bamsefar måste man ha silverlight för alla era filmer?!
<coobra> huh ?
<coobra> isf
<coobra> kasst
<larsemil> jag kan då inte kolla på något. när jag nu bestämt mig för att hyra en rulle
<coobra> hehehe
<coobra> vodler då ?
<andol> larsemil: Jupp, klar besvikelse när man väl bestämt sig vilken film man vill se, och så visar det sig att det inte går.
<coobra> så man kan lägga det på "suger som fan listan"
<henrik_> coobra jag har nu läst grejjerna som ni tyckte jag skulle kolla angående GRUB2 men jag känner mig lite för osäker
<larsemil> någon annan onlinetjänst som har vettigare lösning?
<coobra> vodler ?
<larsemil> har inte vodler. måste man inte ha invite och grejer för det?
<henrik_> larsemil_letmewatchthis.com?
<NotOffensive> Vadå för filmer, larsemil?
<larsemil> i dagens fall en bra kärlekskomedi
<NotOffensive> Tänker på: "seriöst bamsefar måste man ha silverlight för alla era filmer?!"
<NotOffensive> Som om Bamsefar driver någon form av videobutik som drivs av Silverlight.
<coobra> NotOffensive: han jobbar för headweb :p
<phnom> voddler suger, iaf gjorde de det förr.
<coobra> NotOffensive:  så inte du gör bort dig
<NotOffensive> Snacka om extremt web 2.0-i-sverige-design den sajten hade.
<coobra> ärre så
<henrik_> hej, jag har ett antagligen litet problem men som nub så fattar jag inte... Jag har installerat UB8 och UB10 på olika partitioner... men dels vill jag ta bort UB8 och dels vill jag komma direkt in i UB10...istället för att få en fråga vilket system jag ska kolla
<NotOffensive> Verkar köra Flash för demosarna i alla fall...
<phnom> henrik_: Svaren finns i länken jag skickade förut
<henrik_> ja säkert men jag fattar inte helt så att jag känner mig säker
<henrik_> har läst det 3 ggr nu
<henrik_> hmm kanske är pantad...men gillar UB10. Snyggt och koolt
<phnom> henrik_: Specifikt kan du ställa in det i /etc/default/grub
<phnom> Vilken det ska vara default och att menyn inte ska visas alls.
<henrik_>  ok ska jag ta det via terminal eller ?? Finns det grafiskt stöd för det?
<phnom> henrik_: Google säger http://stackoverflow.com/questions/4973692/hide-grub2-boot-menu , vet inte om det funkar eller ej, aldrig testat.
<phnom> henrik_: Det lättaste är nog bara att formatera om hårdisken med UB8 och sen uppdatera grub...
<henrik_> sorry blev tappad där... Något med muspekare
<phnom> Que?
<Peyam> SVERIGE
<Peyam> SVERIGE 0-1 UNGERN
<henrik_> jo så fort jag verkar köra firefox så fryser vänster musknapp
<Peyam> MÅL
<Peyam> Sverige 1-1UNGERN
<NotOffensive> Fotboll... världens tråkigaste grej.
<Peyam> Hur skriver man Begraving på engelska
<andol> Peyam: funeral
<Peyam> SVERIGE 1-2 UNGERN
<delhage> skit
<maxjezy> :)
<Peyam> förlust
<delhage> Barre: ping
<NotOffensive> Vad tycker ni om den här datorn för en morsa som tvingats använda en sunkig halvtrasig gammal netbook? http://www.dustinhome.se/lenovo-thinkpad-edge-e520-pd-20-4gb-500-156-w7hp-red/product/5010603597
<Barre> delhage, pong
<delhage> Barre: det är skostorlek och tid att fixa håret på morgonen
<delhage> Barre: ‎7mm 3547 timmar känns lite annorlunda då ;)
<Barre> delhage, misstänkte det.... men du kan aldrig gissa mina siffror :P
<delhage> Barre: 52cm 0sek
<Barre> hahhaha... nej, vad 7mm och 3547 timmar är....
<delhage> jaha
<spacebug-> sådär ja, loopia hade ju stöd för dyndns. Bra bra ;)
<delhage> hårlängd och ?
<delhage> Barre: tid på nya jobbet?
<Peyam> loopia e dyr
<Peyam> 000webhost
<delhage> Barre: fakturerad tid?
<Peyam> e bäst
<Barre> nope, nu har jag fått 4 mess där de frågar vad det är, delhage... det kommer en förklaring senare
<delhage> 3547 timmar som kvinna?
<delhage> Barre: ?
<Barre> hahaha
<spacebug-> Peyam: när jag kollade verkade domännamn kosta typ samma överallt
<lilleman72> ngn som vet var man kan hitta gratis appar?
<Philip5> delhage: fast det verkar som alla tjejer som jag sett är extrema tidsoptimister för nästan alla verkar skriva 2-3 min men i praktiken så verkar ju alla de jag känner av de ta bra mycket mer tid på sig
<Philip5> verkar vara lite som att skriva sin egen vikt. man drar av en hel del
<spacebug-> in på ubuntu.com och beställ nu! http://spacebug.se/filer/ubuntu-shirt.jpg
<realubot> Philip5: När jag kör svtplay OCH youtube samtidigt på min netbook så visar CPU 75%.
<Philip5> jaha
<realubot> Det är inga problem att köra Flash på en netbook samtidigt som man använder vanliga skrivbordsapplikationer.
<realubot> Glöm aldrig det.
<Philip5> vet inte om jag ska tänka på det något särskilt
<Philip5> spacebug-: får inte du heller upp grejer på audacious mer än deras tema?
<Philip5> tänkte kolla om det kommit någon update
<realubot> Så. Frågan är hur många sekunder snabbare är en i7 än en Intel Atom när det kommer till att öppna och surfa normalt med t.ex. Firefox.
<spacebug-> Philip5: nej det ser väldigt tomt ut
<realubot> ?
<Philip5> realubot: eftersom det inte är saker som kräver så mycket cpu så lär det inte vara så stor skillnad
<NotOffensive> spacebug- har en väldigt exklusiv hall.
<realubot> Philip5: Vad ska man då ha en i7 till på en vanlig desktop-dator som är tänkt att användas till vanligt kontorsarbete?
<realubot> Det borde ju duga lika bra med en Intel Atom då ju.
<spacebug-> NotOffensive: det va personen som bodde här innan mig som gjorde om den. Det är faktiskt köksluckor som sitter som garderobsdörrar. Marbodal tror jag bestämt ;)
<maxjezy> realubot, det borde ju du med förstå
<maxjezy> då du har intel atom
<maxjezy> duger det inte?
<NotOffensive> :S
<realubot> Nej. Den är klart segare än min stationära.
<maxjezy> i7 är endast bättre som renderare
<maxjezy> och till feta spel
<Philip5> realubot: är det någon som sagt att i7an är ovanligt bra för att surfa lite och peta i något officepaket?
<realubot> Så resonemanget håller inte.
<realubot> Jag tror att i7:an är det faktiskt.
<maxjezy> realubot, dåså
<maxjezy> då har du svaret
<maxjezy> den duger inte
<maxjezy> man måste ha en i7a
<maxjezy> den här diskussionen är rent av efterbliven
<realubot> Eller så är det moderkotet eller grafikkortet som gör min stationära så mycket snabbare.
<maxjezy> då du är datorproffs
<realubot> Dock kör jag ju utan avancerade skrivbordseffekter.
<maxjezy> det som passar dig är väl det bästa right?
<maxjezy> behöver ju inte ha de bästa så länge du är nöjd
<realubot> maxjezy: Vad är det med dig?
<maxjezy> realubot, jag vill bara se dig gå vidare
<maxjezy> känns som en bot
<realubot> maxjezy: Skärp dig.
<maxjezy> :)
<realubot> Det är klart att jag vill ha en så bra dator som möjligt. Vem vill inte ha det?
<realubot> Och för att kunna optimera datorn så gäller det ju att förstå vad som är flaskhalsen när det kommer till prestanda.
<realubot> Och det är uppenbart inte att en Intel Atom inte skulle fixa multitask med Flash m.m. utan att slå i taket %. Så varför är min stationära dator som har 667Hz DDR2-minnen så mycket snabbare än min netbook som också har DDR2 667Hz-minnen?
<realubot> Jag misstänker att processorn har STOR betydelse även när man t.ex. använder Fireox även om prollen aldrig används till 100%.
<realubot> Vad är det annars som gör min stationära dator så mycket snabbare än min netbook? Moderkortet, grafikkortet, hårddisken?
<sakjur> processorn+grafikkortet.
<realubot> sakjur: Mm, jag misstänker det också.
<realubot> sakjur: Även om jag inte använder avancerade skrivbords effekter (ej Compiz)?
<sakjur> ja
<sakjur> Flash använder en hel del från grafikkortet..
<sakjur> min netbook med 1.8gHz (AMD Neo II) processor klår en dator med 3gHz P4 med hästlängder på 1080p
<realubot> sakjur: Ja, men även utan att använda Flash så är netbooken väldigt seg jämfört med min stationära.
<realubot> Om jag startar ett program t.ex. så tar det mycket längre tid på mn netbook än på min stationära. Och minnena är ju samma (DDR2 667HZ) och när man drar igång ett program så används aldrig 100% av minnet så varför går det då så segt på netbooken?
<realubot> Är det grafikkortet som gör programstarten så långsam eller är det processorn?
<sakjur> processorn troligen
<realubot> Ok. :|
<sakjur> såvitt du inte kör Unity.. då kan det vara en blandning XD
<itmannen> realubot,  Hm. Igår så skrev di att den var snabbare än en DEll. :D
<realubot> Så ett jättebilligt grafikkort i den stationära hade inte gjort så stor skillnad då?
<sakjur> skulle inte tro det..
<realubot> itmannen: Nja, inte än vilken Dell som helst. Min netbook är snabbare än henrik_ s Dell-dator.
<realubot> Då är det alltså väldigt viktigt med en snabb prolle även till en vanlig kontorsdator i.a.f. då.
<sakjur> viktigare än ett snabbt grafikkort, ja
<itmannen> realubot,  Inte behöver det vara nårga märkvädigheter till grafikkort
<realubot> Eftersom min stationära är så mycket snabbare än min netbook även vid användning av vanliga kontorsprogram, byte av skärmyta (Ctrl+Alt+PilVänster/PilHöger).
<sakjur> byte av skärmyta är dock en bra fråga..
<sakjur> det är 2D-accelerering
<sakjur> det är alltid viktigt att hitta en kompromiss..
<dreamer_> Hej, undrar om jag kan få hjälp med mina repositories, använder ubuntu 9.04 men den kan inte koppla upp sig till repositories
<realubot> Ni som har bra grafikkort. Är det någon stor skillnad om ni använder moderkortets grafikkrets eller om ni använder ett monstergrafikkort när det kommer till vanligt kontorsarbete?
<itmannen> realubot,  Som jag skrev igår. En Netbook är istället för en dator :)
<sakjur> dreamer_: Hej
<sakjur> Har inte 9.04 nåt end-of-support?
<realubot> dreamer_: Vad menar du med att du inte kan koppla upp dig till repositories?
<dreamer_> fungerar inte
<realubot> dreamer_: Kolla sakjur tips.
<dreamer_> min dator verkar inte gilla det nya och har alltid tyckt om 9.04
<sakjur> det nya som i 9.10?
<dreamer_> så det e helt dött eller?
<sakjur> nej
<realubot> 23 oktober 2010.
<realubot> End of life för 9.04.
<sakjur> okej
<itmannen> dreamer_,  Tips. Använd terminalen. sudo apt-get update¤upgrade
<sakjur> det är nog rätt så dött..
<sakjur> itmannen: kommer inte fungera..
<sakjur> försök att uppdatera till 10.04
<sakjur> om det går
<dreamer_> nej som i 11.04
<itmannen> sakjur,  Jasså. varför inte då ?
<sakjur> itmannen: End of Support
<sakjur> dreamer_: Uppdatera till 10.04
<dreamer_> hehe
<dreamer_> :P
<dreamer_> är det samma
<sakjur> Det är en s.k. Long Term Support
<dreamer_> ??
<itmannen> sakjur,  Aha
<realubot> Ubuntu 10.04: April 2013 (Desktop) och april 2015 (Server)
<realubot> EOL
<sakjur> den kommer att fungera tills i April 2013
<sakjur> och efter det har du antingen en ny dator eller med lite tur kan du lösa problemet ändå ;)
<dreamer_> står att den är available
<sakjur> och det viktigaste kommer att fortsätta patchas tills april 2015 ;)
<realubot> dreamer_: Vad är det för dator du har?
<sakjur> 10.04 är samma utseende som 9.04 ja
<dreamer_> 3.0 GHz, 1gb ram och agp grafik
<dreamer_> 11.04 bad mig om att använda classic men det laggade sönder och flippade ut konstant
<itmannen> dreamer_,  Då klarar du lätt en 11.04
<sakjur> :(
<dreamer_> ATi kortet som spökar kanske
<sakjur> vilket ATi-kort?
<sakjur> testade du att installera de stängda drivrutinerna?
<dreamer_> AGP ASUS AH 36nått tror jag
<realubot> dreamer_: Du får köra Classic (no effects) och itne bara Classic.
<dreamer_> kunde inte göra nått även med classic flippa den ut efter 5 sekunder
<realubot> Classic använder avancerade skrivbordseffekter men det gör inte Classic (no effects).
<realubot> Det är två olika alternativ.
<dreamer_> men jag uppgraderar till 9.10 nu
<sakjur> dreamer_: den är också eol
<dreamer_> jag hade inga effekter
<sakjur> gå upp till 10.04an efter det
<realubot> Meingslöst.
<sakjur> där kan du stanna om du vill
<realubot> 9.10 har ju EOL April 2011.
<realubot> *meningslöst
<dreamer_> ju äldre desto gosigare
<dreamer_> gillar inte var utvecklingen tar vägen
<dreamer_> suse gillade jag inte alls
<realubot> dreamer_: Aha, om du fortsätter till 10.04 så.
<sakjur> dreamer_: Jag skulle om jag var du testa typ Lubuntu
<dreamer_> men suse var en performance killer för en gammal dator
<realubot> dreamer_: Testat Lubuntu?
<sakjur> LXDE är riktigt mysigt om man vill ha ett old-style system
<dreamer_> nej
<realubot> dreamer_: Det kanske fungerar bra på din dator. Det är ju mer basic.
<itmannen> dreamer_,  Har du kollat dina proprietära drivrutiner ?
<sakjur> http://lubuntu.net
<dreamer_> jag testar uppdatera först
<dreamer_> haha
<dreamer_> ;;)
<realubot> Gör så.
<realubot> :)
<dreamer_> men det är alltså support på 10.04?
<sakjur> Ja
<dreamer_> okej
<sakjur> tills i April 2013
<dreamer_> jag är ny med linux
<realubot> dreamer_: Skyll inte på oss när din dator går sönder. Uppgraderingen mellan 9.10 och 10.04 brukar orskada hårdvaruskador på grafikkortet.
<dreamer_> har skojat runt lite innan men inte mer
<dreamer_> okej
<dreamer_> så vad röstar ni på
<realubot> dreamer_: Jag skämtar med dig. ;)
<dreamer_> testa med 11.04 igen?
<sakjur> dreamer_: Testa lubuntu
<dreamer_> jo jag förstod det
<sakjur> ;)
<dreamer_> linux är snällt ^^
<itmannen> dreamer_,  Japp
<realubot> dreamer_: Uppgradera till 9.10 och sedan vidare till 10.04 om det fungerar. Om det inte fungerar så rekommenderar jag att du kör 11.04 Classic (no effects) eller varför inte Lubuntu?
<dreamer_> men vad ska jag göra? hela skiten får roliga färger, laggar fast och sen händer inte mycket mer
<dreamer_> XD
<sakjur> skitdrivrutiner ;)
<realubot> dreamer_: Har du kört 11.04 i Classic (no effects) läget då?
<dreamer_> jag vill ju inte köra med en lightversion
<dreamer_> ja
<realubot> Ok.
<realubot> dreamer_: Du kan ju installera Ubuntu base system och sedan bygga en valfri skrivbordsmiljö.
<dreamer_> jag är inget pro
<dreamer_> ;)
<realubot> Gnome, KDE, LXDE, Xfce, Openbox eller va ddu vill...
<itmannen> dreamer_,  Du har ju en skaplig dator. S"det ska inte behövan en light
<dreamer_> jag har läst och det sägs att linux + ati = inte så bra
<realubot> dreamer_: Vad menar du med lightversion?
<dreamer_> lubuntu
<dreamer_> låter som light ybuntu?
<realubot> dreamer_: Ja, vad är felet?
<sakjur> dreamer_: Det stämmer, men det ska inte vara några problem med såpass gamla kort
<sakjur> nope
<sakjur> Lubuntu är LXDE Ubuntu
<realubot> Om du ändå inte ska använda Unity och allt bling-bling så duger ju Lubuntu lika bra.
<sakjur> vilket.. wel
<sakjur> står för Lightweight X11 Desktop Environment
<dreamer_> jag vill mest bara slänga upp nån server och programmera
<sakjur> men det är en annan femma ;)
<realubot> Jag tycker ärligt talat inte det är så stor skillnad på Ubuntu Classic och Lubuntu i utseende. Alla program i Ubuntu går ju lika bra att köra i Lubuntu.
<itmannen> dreamer_,  11.04 med Gnome3 är mitt lysande tips :)
<dreamer_> okej
<sakjur> itmannen: Det är drivrutinsfel, inte Unityfel tror jag.. så det kanske inte är så smart ;)
<dreamer_> nu får ni fan draen röstning
<dreamer_> :P
<dreamer_> jag blir förvirrad
<sakjur> haha :)
<dreamer_> ska jag testa köra med 11.04:an igen då?
<Kurdistan> sakjur: vad har du för grafikkort?
<sakjur> sån tur att jag inte han föreslå Xubuntu ;)
<itmannen> dreamer_,  Gör så du
<sakjur> Kurdistan: I min laptop eller stationära?
<dreamer_> ASUS Radeon AH 3650 (!AGP!)
<Kurdistan> sakjur: du skrev att inte drivrutinerna fungerade.
<realubot> Gnome 4 kräver ju att det finns stöd för grafikkortet så om drivrutinerna till grafikkortet krånglar så är ju Unity och Gnome 3 det första som får bort.
<sakjur> ahh, det är inte mitt problem ;)
<realubot> *går bort
<realubot> *Gnome 3
<itmannen> realubot,  Gnome4 ??
<sakjur> typo ;)
<realubot> itmannen: Jag gick händelserna i förväg där. ;)
<itmannen> realubot,  :D
<sakjur> haha XD
<sakjur> GNOME4 kräver holoacceleration ;)
<itmannen> realubot,  Det gäller att ligga i framkant på det tekniska :)
<dreamer_> jag har installerat suse på en skitdator och det krånglade inte som 11.04 på denna
<realubot> itmannen: Använder du fortfarande Gnome 3? Och du klagar på att vi som inte kör 11.04 inte är "inne"?
<realubot> ;)
<dreamer_> vad tycker ni är det bästa linux?
<itmannen> realubot,  :D Jah är gammal och konservativ
<sakjur> dreamer_: Personligen använder jag Fedora och Debian..
<Kurdistan> dreamer_: :) valmöjligheten
<sakjur> men det är för att jag gillar upstream-distar
<dreamer_> ^^
<sakjur> så jag skulle inte rekommendera det till dig :)
<dreamer_> ubuntu är debian?
<dreamer_> inte sant?
<Kurdistan> sakjur: debian är mäktig. går inte ogilla debian. grande debian.
<itmannen> sakjur,  Vad är upsteramdistar ?
<realubot> dreamer_: Ett alternativ är ju att testa en äldre version av Fedora där det fortfarande ges support eller varför inte PCLinuxOS?
<Kurdistan> dreamer_: nej, inte riktigt, men delvis. baseras på debian unstable med sina egna patchar och medföljande buggar.
<dreamer_> :P
<realubot> dreamer_: Det finns ju många andra distar än *ubuntu
<Kurdistan> realubot: PCLinuxOS fungerar bättre än Fedora.
<dreamer_> ubuntu låter roligast
<Kurdistan> Betydligt mer användarvänligt.
<dreamer_> :P
<sakjur> itmannen: Upstream - mindre forkade ^_^
<dreamer_> jag får pilla med det
<sakjur> työ
<itmannen> realubot,  Frågan är om det inte börjar bli lite för många distar
<sakjur> typ*
<Kurdistan> sakjur: :) fedora är ju inte kända för vara stabila eller så nybörjarvänliga.
<dreamer_> har ni några tips på bra java böcker?
<dreamer_> eller andra källor
<dreamer_> ...
<itmannen> sakjur,  Ok. Och forkade innebär ? Eller menade korkade ?
<realubot> dreamer_: Det bästa med Linux (och det är nog enda fördelen) är att det är ett fritt operativsystem. Du är fri att ändra i systemet hur du vill.
<Kurdistan> itmannen: forkar innebär avknoppningar
<realubot> Allt från att ändra utseendet till att modifiera kärnan om du så vill.
<Kurdistan> dvs ubuntu forkar är tex pinguy os
<dreamer_> vad är egentligen fördelarna?
<itmannen> Kurdistan,  Ok. tackar
<realubot> itmannen: Risken finns ju att utvecklingen mattas av om utvecklarna drar åt för många olika håll.
<realubot> itmannen: Det är den risken jag ser med många distar.
<dreamer_> när jaganvände ubuntu 9.04 tyckte jag att det var lysande
<realubot> Unity och Gnome 3 skapar valfrihet men samtidigt hade ju utvecklingen kommit längre om utvecklarna jobbat mot samma mål. Eller också inte.
<sakjur> itmannen: Att man gör en kopia typ..
<itmannen> realubot,  Japp. Snar så vet inte nytillkommna tittare vad dom ska välja. Ser inte skogen för bara träd
<sakjur> Kurdistan: Fedora är Red Hat unstable ;)
<sakjur> Features, Friends, First, Freedom
<sakjur> säger inget om stability
<realubot> dreamer_: Big Java använder Chalmers som lkursbok i inledande kursen i Java Programmering.
<sakjur> itmannen: Ubuntu är forkad av Debian
<dreamer_> allt funkade och inget ville mig illa
<dreamer_> ^^
<realubot> *kursbok
<Kurdistan> sakjur: stämmer bra :). ska man köra "fedora" så kör man CentOS.
<sakjur> Mint är forkad av Ubuntu etc.
<einand> dock är inte ubuntu binär kompatibel längre med debian
<Kurdistan> det är ju redhat utan :) bolagets inblandning
<itmannen> sakjur, Aha. Comprende
<realubot> dreamer_: Det finns en känd kursbok på sv. också om Java-programmering som jag vet att vissa universitet använder i undervisningen.
<einand> sakjur: beror på vilken mint, mintarna är sura på ubuntu och gått/går över till debian
<sakjur> Kurdistan: Jag är gillar the edge
<sakjur> einand: vet ;-) Tänkte hålla det simpelt..
<dreamer_> mintarna?
<realubot> einand: När upphärde den kompabiliteten?
<sakjur> dreamer_: De som skapar Linux Mint
<dreamer_> aha
<dreamer_> :P
<sakjur> VÄLDIGT bra ubuntu-baserad linuxdist
<Kurdistan> sakjur: :) du menar du gillar mecka med saker som går sönder?
<realubot> dreamer_: http://www.horstmann.com/bigjava.html
<dreamer_> finns så många så det är svårt
<einand> realubot: flera versioner sedan
<sakjur> Kurdistan: typ ^_^
<Kurdistan> sakjur: ska du köra edge varför inte arch? gillar du edge men vill ha stabilt varför inte pclinuxos?
<sakjur> kompilerade Linux 3.0.1 på min Debian-maskin förut
<itmannen> Linux Mint är faktiskt ganska trevligt OS. har det på en lapptop
<realubot> dreamer_: Det finns säker kurslitteratur om Java på ditt bibliotek. Det brukar finnas på alla sakpligt stora bibliotek.
<sakjur> Kurdistan: Vet inte riktigt, jag har aldrig riktigt orkat prova Arch och PCLinuxOS låter så.. fult
<Kurdistan> itmannen: har aldrig gillat linux mint, men bra nybörjardist.
<sakjur> ;)
<Kurdistan> sakjur: kan hålla med dig om namnet.
<itmannen> Kurdistan,  Då är det därför jag gillar det :D
<sakjur> dreamer_: Fokusera på Linux Mint och Ubuntu i början
<sakjur> Kurdistan: Men absolut, har en virt Arch
<sakjur> ska kolla lite på den
<dreamer_> tar ju 500 år att uppdatera
<dreamer_> det blir till att ominstallera helvetes apan
<dreamer_> ^^
<itmannen> Men om man inte behöver en massa bling så är väl 10.10.LTS bra i början ?
<sakjur> dreamer_: smartast så
<realubot> Mint är en av dom mest nybörjarvänliga distarna men däremot är supporten bättre till Ubuntu. Det är nog enklare för en nybörjare att få support (och framförallt att googla lösningar) till Ubuntu än Mint.
<dreamer_> jag tar blinget och bockar av så mycketjag kan?
<sakjur> om man KAN bör man alltid installera om från scratch ;)
<dreamer_> låter det som en plan
<dreamer_> ^^
<dreamer_> ?
<itmannen> sakjur, Helt rätt :)
<dreamer_> jo men nu har den börjat installera
<sakjur> realubot: Den mesta supporten för äldre versioner av Ubuntu funkar rakt av på Mint ;)
<dreamer_> så det är kört
<dreamer_> ^^
<realubot> dreamer_: Har du testat 10.04 eller varför sa du att din dator inte gillar nyare versioner av Ubuntu?
<dreamer_> nej jag har testa 11.04:An
<realubot> sakjur: Jo. Jag vet. Men för en nybörjare så är det inte så självklart.
<einand> på min dator fungerar bara 11.04
<einand> är det sant, är mono övergivet av novell?
<itmannen> einand,  Kan det vara möjligt ?
<sakjur> realubot: Ah, sant ^_^
<realubot> sakjur: Du får googla på Ubuntu när du söker lösningen till Mint. Jag är inte säker på att en nybörjare förstår det sambandet.
<sakjur> realubot: Väldigt, väldigt sant..
<realubot> Vad är Mono?
<sakjur> .NET for Linux
<Kurdistan> itmannen: håller med LTS är bra grejer.
<realubot> Ja ja. Det har jag nog hört förut.
<itmannen> Kurdistan,  Iaf innan man blivit varm i kläderna
<Kurdistan> itmannen: LTS är alltid bra.
<Kurdistan> oavsett hur varm man blir :).
<Kurdistan> snart kommer kylan så det skadar inte med extra värme.
<itmannen> Kurdistan,  Ok ok. :D
<realubot> dreamer_: http://www.studentlitteratur.se/o.o.i.s/5234
<realubot> Java med Swing.
<realubot> Den används/användes på en del universitet som nybörjarbok i Java.
<dreamer_> tack för boktipset
<einand> jag har lite pdf böcker om javaprogrammering
<dreamer_> som ser intressanta ut
<realubot> dreamer_: Och Big Java resp. Java Concepts.
<Philip5> undrar när det blir som i swordfish som visas på tv3 nu att Halle Berry knackar på min förr och vill att jag ska följa med till hemlig plats för att packa lite packet :P
<dreamer_> jo jag yanka dem
<dreamer_> kan du skicka
<dreamer_> ?
<dreamer_> jag fick tag på båda
<itmannen> Philip5,  deb eller rpm ?
<NotOffensive> Fy fan för Java.
<sakjur> itmannen: XD
<dreamer_> ;)
<dreamer_> eh tyscht
<realubot> Jag har för mig att Java Concepts är en enklare variant av Big Java.
<einand> NotOffensive: håller med, jag har jobbat med java 1 år nu, hatar det mer och mer för varje dag
<Philip5> itmannen: vad hon vill :P
<realubot> dreamer_: Varför vill du lära dig just Java?
<dreamer_> jag slukar allt
<dreamer_> älskar det
<NotOffensive> Man måste vara extremt märkligt funtad för att uppskatta det språket. :(
<dreamer_> inte bara java
<dreamer_> allt alltså
<realubot> Varför inte Python?
<einand> lol
<sakjur> Vala ;)
<einand> då är java bättre än python
<realubot> dreamer_: Lär dig Python och Bash.
<itmannen> Philip5,  Vad du var vänlig nu då :) Undrar varför :D
<realubot> einand: Varför är Java bättre än Python?
<dreamer_> jag gillar mer grafik i kombination
<Philip5> itmannen: i det fallet gör jag undantag och kan packa rpm men inte annars
<dreamer_> när jag kan göra allt själv
<dreamer_> då bli jag så jävla glad
<itmannen> Philip5,  :)
<itmannen> dreamer_,  Jag förstår dig till fullo
<realubot> dreamer_: Du kan göra många häftiga saker med bash skript + kommandon i Linux.
<dreamer_> har haften lite sen start så det går sakta frammåt men det går
<dreamer_> vill söka in på högskola, men måste fixa betyg från gymnasiet
<realubot> einand: Varför är Java bättre än i Python tycker du?
<realubot> dreamer_: Vad vill du bli då?
<Kurdistan> :) idagva
<Kurdistan> idag var det full fart härinne. mst
<realubot> dreamer_: Det finns KY-utbildningar också lite överallt i landet. Det är ett alternativ till högskola och dom kanske inte är lika hårda på betyg alla gånger.
<Kurdistan> måste vara förlusten :).
<Philip5> Kurdistan: du var inte istan idag och kollade på dansuppvisning?
<Philip5> b-boys och lite danstjejer
<itmannen> Kurdistan,  Förlusten av vad ?
<Kurdistan> Philip5: nej, jag har syrran hos mig och vi kollade på när sverige fick lida.
<Kurdistan> itmannen: fotboll.
<einand> realubot: beror självklart på vad man skall göra
<dreamer_> jag vill bara programmera, helst spel och grafik
<itmannen> Kurdistan,  Slöseri med dyrbar datortid
<einand> dreamer_: spel och grafik, då är nog tyvär bara c++ det enda vettiga
<dreamer_> jo jag vet
<dreamer_> men vill gärna börja med lite mindre saker
<einand> java fungerar inte med grafik alls
<Philip5> Kurdistan: ja det var tragiskt att vi skulle spela så kass i första och att vi sedan fick pisk på slutet när det ändå kändes som det hände än del i andra
<dreamer_> jodå
<NotOffensive> Ubuntu och fotboll. Det är nog helvetet.
<dreamer_> dessutom gillar mängden appar nu
<dreamer_> haha
<dreamer_> jag hatar det
<dreamer_> men bra att kunna ge folk det dom vill ha
<NotOffensive> Appar var?
<itmannen> Philip5,  Tyst på dig. förstår inte en trevlig afton med sportsnack :)
<dreamer_> överallt
<Kurdistan> Philip5: andra halvlek var bra, men första var pinsamt. enligt mig så var det rätt lag som vann.
<realubot> einand: Hur kan du då säga att Python är värre än Java?
<NotOffensive> När GAIS gjorde offside i tredje basen var det spännande.
<Kurdistan> itmannen: :) nej då fotboll är bra grejer.
<itmannen> Snacka om Off topic :D
 * NotOffensive låtsas vara med i sportgänget och förstå termerna.
<itmannen> Vuxna män som jag en boll. Suck
<itmannen> jagar
<einand> realubot: python är ett scriptspråk, det är designat från början att vara segt
<realubot> dreamer_: Python är ett bra nybörjarspråk.
<NotOffensive> Borde finnas fotboll med jaguarer. Där jaguarer jagar människor i mål.
<bamsefar> larsemil: Ett fåtal filmer kräver silverlight i dagsläget.
<itmannen> NotOffensive,  :D
<einand> sport borde vara förbjudet
<einand> bamsefar: tror inte silverlight kommer att slå
<itmannen> einand,  Amen :)
<NotOffensive> Nej... sport är bra eftersom det håller fårskallarna i schakt.
<einand> nu när det sägs att novell lagt ner mono
<NotOffensive> Tänk om de alla började tänka.
<itmannen> NotOffensive,  Vilket schakt då ?
<realubot> itmannen: Jag var intresserad av fotboll och hockey när jag var yngre men ju äldre jag blir ju mer löjligt tycker jag det är att jaga en boll eller en puck på en plan/rink.
<NotOffensive> Shack.
<sakjur> Go
<itmannen> realubot,  Och jag har aldrig gillat sport. Kanske är jag för lat :D
<einand> itmannen: man kan gilla sport fast man är lat (från  tv-soffan)
<Kurdistan> einand: :) fotboll är passion. itmannen: sport är bra för gamla gubbar har jag fått höra. :)
<bamsefar> einand: Inte jag heller.
<NotOffensive> "Last Friday night" är en låt som förmedlar ett sunt budskap till alla unga flickor som lyssnar på den.
<einand> Kurdistan: Är det garanterat, men jag ser ändå inte poängen
<itmannen> Kurdistan,  :) Nä absolut inte bra. Hjärtsvikten du vet
<einand> NotOffensive: vilka droger går du på?
<realubot> Jag tittar gärna på VM och CL m.m. i fotboll men inte när Sverige försöker spela 0-0 mot Kula Lumpur.
<realubot> *Kuyala
<NotOffensive> einand: Var ironisk.
<realubot> *Kuala
<einand> :)
<dreamer_> jag är inte så mycket nybörjare
<dreamer_> ^^
<einand> jag hatar modet att vara korkad, särskilt ibland unga tjejer
<dreamer_> jag förstår språket
<dreamer_> och hur allt fungerar
<dreamer_> måste bara utväckla mig vidare
<Kurdistan> einand: alla brinner för olika saker, somliga för många. itmannen: jaha så det är alltså bättre äta sig tjock framför en burk? :=)
<einand> Kurdistan: snälla skriv svaren på två olika rader
<dreamer_> fastnade på uppdateringen och kunde inte komma vidare XD så installerar om 11.04an och hoppas på det bästa
<itmannen> Kurdistan,  Ingen aning om detta med tjock. jag är mannnen utan skugga :)
<NotOffensive> Utan skugga?
<itmannen> NotOffensive,  Japp
<dreamer_> hanmenar att han är smal
<sakjur> dreamer_: glhf
<dreamer_> :O
 * einand är lagom överviktig
<coobra> NEJ NU SKA JAG SLAGGA
<coobra> ojj
<dreamer_> vardet sarkasm?
<dreamer_> :P
<coobra> bbl
 * NotOffensive är sjukligt fet.
<Kurdistan> einand: okej.
<Kurdistan> itmannen: lol. såg förresten din keps. coolt. :)
<itmannen> Att jag är smal, snygg och har ett mycket högt IQ beror på ett syndigt liv :D
<dreamer_> oops
<einand> hög iq kan förstås diskuteras
<Kurdistan> itmannen: jag kommer skvallra till din fru. :P
<itmannen> Kurdistan,  :) Bra att ha en fläkt i mössan när det blir svettiga bataljer på nätet
<NotOffensive> Herregud vilket skit de sänder på Sveriges Radio... var och varannan dag sitter några fjantar i P3 och babblar på helt öppet om när de runkade/pullade första gången och svarar på idiotiska frågor som ungar skickat in. Jag är verkligen inte pryd... men jag stör mig som fan på deras äckliga röster och hur de inte inser hur jävla dumt det låter när de pratar om det där på det sättet. Suck.
<itmannen> Kurdistan,  Hm. Du får en 10 som muta
<sakjur> NotOffensive: You know, det finns podcasts..
<einand> NotOffensive: du vet varför det skapades en offknapp va?
<Kurdistan> itmannen: menar du guldpeng? :P
<NotOffensive> sakjur: Jag lyssnade nyss på en podcast...
<NotOffensive> einand: Jag stör mig på att en massa människor lyssnar på det även om jag stoppar.
<itmannen> Kurdistan,  Judas och guldpengen :)
<einand> NotOffensive: vad har du med det att göra, vad andra tycker om att lyssna på?
<NotOffensive> Det påverkar mig mer eller mindre direkt senare.
<Kurdistan> itmannen: :)
<dreamer_> var kan jag ta bort allt bling bling i 11.04 ubuntu då?
<[Spooky]> Tjena grabbar och flickor! ;)
<einand> idag övade jag mig på att borra
<sakjur> Hej [Spooky].
<NotOffensive> Folk formas av samhällets alla idiotiska saker, såsom TV-reklam som verkligen är kapabel att totalt forma någon till ett hjärntvättat får om de inte mute:ar eller byter kanal och slentrianmässigt ser på smörjan.
<itmannen> Nu är det rast vila ett tag. Sköt er snyggt under min bortavaro
<Kurdistan> itmannen: ha det sk
<Kurdistan> fan idag är man trött.
<[Spooky]> sakjur: Tjena! Allt ok ikväll?
<Kurdistan> itmannen: ha det trevligt med frugan.
<sakjur> [Spooky]: Jodå, det är bara bra ^_^
<itmannen> Kurdistan,  :D. japp. är tillbaka om 3 minuter
<dreamer_> KUNSKAPSKANALEN är det enda bra
<dreamer_> och det är dåligt
<dreamer_> XD
 * itmannen is away: Away
<dreamer_> samhället borde prestera bättre
<Kurdistan> nu bed time.
 * sakjur <3 BBC
<dreamer_> det kan inte vara så att anledningen till varför mitt ubuntu 11.04 inte vill som jag vill är för att installationsskivan är kass?
<dreamer_> fast då hade det väl inte fungerat alls?
<Kurdistan> vår allas hund fyller år idag. gratulera honom. :)
<sakjur> dreamer_: troligen inte
<sakjur> Kurdistan: Nemen coolt
<dreamer_> :/
<dreamer_> installationen laggar också sönder
 * einand gör 00:00 dansen, perfekt
<Kurdistan> sakjur: ha det bra. godnatt. h
<[Spooky]> dreamer_: Du kan ju kolla md5sum på skivan och se om den stämmer med orginalet..
<dreamer_> godnatt
<dreamer_> :S
<einand> x_link: jag gjorde det... JAG LYCKADES
 * einand inväntar kanalens applåder
<einand> som tyvär uteblev
<sakjur> jupp
<dreamer_> klapp...
<dreamer_> ?
<einand> dreamer_: internt skämt i kanalen om 00:00 dansen som x_link brukar göra, som jag vikarierar för när han ärborta
<einand> dock brukar jag snubbla eller nått
<dreamer_> afan, då är man fast i träsket :P
<dreamer_> är det en 24/7 destination eller?
<dreamer_> :P
<sakjur> Linux?
<einand> ?
<sakjur> Linux är 26/8
<dreamer_> :P
<einand> nä, tror nog mer det är 7/11
<dreamer_> hur är det att utveckla php i linux
<dreamer_> skoj?
<einand> dreamer_: php är alltid skoj
<dreamer_> sant
<dreamer_> nu har installationen laddat i 5 minuter ....
<dreamer_> normalt?
<sakjur> dreamer_: PHP är väldigt trevligt
<sakjur> dreamer_: jupp
<dreamer_> möjligheternas kod
<dreamer_> där har jag suttit ett tag, jag gillar det
<[Spooky]> Tjena einand..
<sakjur> haha, nja, så långt skulle jag inte gå för mindre än Python ;)
<einand> dock har jag slutat med php och gått över till GWT
<dreamer_> allt som är open source är värt en titt
<dreamer_> ^^
<einand> GWT är bsd liceniserat
<dreamer_> vad är det?
<einand> google web toolkit
<einand> java
<dreamer_> ah zåå
<einand> fast i stället för att kompilera till bitcode, kompielrar den till javascript
<dreamer_> aha
<dreamer_> javascript är fan kul det med
<einand> tex har det gjorts en fullprestanda javascript basserad quake2 motor
<dreamer_> men inte så kul att felsöka
<dreamer_> fett
<einand> dreamer_: http://code.google.com/p/quake2-gwt-port/
<einand> spela den i webläsaren helt utan plugins
<dreamer_> har ni kollat in det nya grafik systemet?
<einand> dreamer_: vilket då?
<dreamer_> inget grafikkort bara processor
<dreamer_> kommer fan inte ihår vad det heter
<dreamer_> men sök lite på google så lär du hitta det på youtube
<dreamer_> det är helt sjukt vad fina saker det är
<dreamer_> inte läst om det men det är nått sorts partikelbaserat grejs
<einand> ok
<einand> trevligt
<dreamer_> ska se om jag kan hitta det åt dig
<sakjur> är det inte snarare tvärtom?
<sakjur> alltså - man använder GPUn som CPU
<sakjur> eller har jag fått allt tvärtom?
<dreamer_> jag tror det
<dreamer_> för det dom skriker med är att man inte behöver ett grafikkort alls
<realubot> einand: Vilka programspråk behärskar du väl?
<realubot> einand: Igår missade du 00-dansen. Jag tror inte x_länk blir glad när du inte gör din plikt.
<dreamer_> jag?
<dreamer_> oj
<dreamer_> sry
<dreamer_> nu har jag väntat en kvart på att installationen ska komma igång
<dreamer_> normalt?
<realubot> dreamer_: Det finns flera processorer som har stöd för grafik. Min netbook och Intel Atom n450 har det t.ex.
<realubot> Core i3 också.
<realubot> Jag antar att i5 och i7 har det med?
<realubot> dreamer_: Du behöver inget grafikkort för grafikkretsen är inbyggd i processorn.
<dreamer_> aha
<realubot> Hur det fungerar i praktiken har jag inte en susning om. :)
<dreamer_> där ser man
<dreamer_> någon aning om vad det heter?
<dreamer_> alltså miljön som jag pratade om
<dreamer_> :P
<realubot> dreamer_: Där är bl.a. därför den nya generationen netbooks är tunnare än generationen innan.
<realubot> dreamer_: Jag har inte hängt med i vad ni har skrivit så jag vet inte vad du menar med miljön.
<dreamer_> ok
<realubot> Linux borde ju vara sämre ur miljösynpunkt eftersom det inte är lika energieffektivt som Windows.
<realubot> PÃ¥ laptops i.a.f.
<realubot> x_link: Du får seriöst börja dansa igen för einands amatördans stapplande på dansgolvet är ju ett skämt.
<sakjur> realubot: fast du behöver inte ha lika många servrar...
<realubot> sakjur: Det är möjligt men jag snackar bara laptops nu.
<realubot> Inte servrar.
<sakjur> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T-NpLu2xC38
<einand> realubot: igår gjorde x_link 00:00 dansen själv
<dreamer_> XD
<einand> realubot: det är väl inte linux fel att hårvarutillverkarna slarvar med energispar
<dreamer_> nu har jagväntat väldigt länge på installationen och att den ska starta
<dreamer_> normalt?
<einand> tex, en arm maskin med linux där all hårdvra är anpassad för linux är nog väldigt mycket bättre
<einand> dreamer_: nej
<dreamer_> startaom och testaigen ellerbränna ny?
<realubot> Det störtsa hindret i min strävan att bli helt mouseless är att det är mycket enklare att markera text i Firefox med musen än utan.
<einand> starta om
<einand> realubot: testa viminator
<realubot> einand: Nej. Det är inte Linux fel. Men det blir ett problem för linuxanvändarna.
<realubot> einand: Jag använder Vimperator.
<dreamer_> så jävla irriterande
<einand> realubot: lär dig använda det rätt då ;)
<sakjur> ARM är dligt för Linux ;)
<realubot> einand: Ja, det kanske är det som saknas.
<einand> sakjur: men linux är bra på arm
<sakjur> men också bra.. förvirrande nog
<dreamer_> det är därför jag alltid ger upp innan jag hunnit börja
<realubot> Jag har bara satt mig in i grunderna i Vimperator.
<dreamer_> XD
<dreamer_> har aldrig haft sånna problem med windows
<einand> linux är fint
<einand> windows är fint
<dreamer_> jag har haft datorer på löpande band och aldrig haft något problem
<einand> båda os är väldigt kompetenta idag
<realubot> Mm.
<realubot> Eller lika dålig hur man nu vill se det.
<realubot> *dåliga
<sakjur> einand: alltså - http://www.datamation.com/open-source/arming-linux.html
<dreamer_> jag tycker bara att det värkar som att alla har lite sand i fittan var
<einand> sakjur: jag kör linux på arm, även skrivit egna drivrutiner
<realubot> Sand i fittan?
<sakjur> einand: najs ^_^
<einand> sakjur: dock inte något coolare än en led som blinka ;)
<realubot> dreamer_: Hur går det? Får du in Ubuntu 10.04 eller?
<sakjur> haha ;) gör 2 052 000 sånna så har du full HD ;)
<dreamer_> NEJ!
<dreamer_> haha
<dreamer_> ^^
<dreamer_> fattar inte riktigt varför
<dreamer_> den funkade ju nyss
<sakjur> godnatt!
<dreamer_> godnatt
<dreamer_> XD
<einand> riktigt vettig arm-os hade vart fint
<dreamer_> vad fan ska jag ta mig till
<dreamer_> -.-
<dreamer_> bränner en ny jävel och testar
<sakjur> einand: kommer med 11.10
<DrGrov> Gokväll
<DrGrov> Finns det något bra organiseringsprogram för Ubuntu?
<dreamer_> någon som vet vad buffer underrun free är i Alkohol 120%?
<realubot> dreamer_: Har du kollat med md5sum att det inte är något fel på iso-filen?
<dreamer_> nej
<realubot> dreamer_: I Terminalen: md5sum filename.iso
<realubot> Och sedan jämför du värdet med vad iso-filen ska ha för hash-summa.
<DrGrov> Skulle behöva ordna en slags plan för högskolestudierna. Ett ställe att ha allting samlat på.
<realubot> DrGrov: Duger inte Calc?
<DrGrov> realubot: Calc?
<DrGrov> realubot: Du menar en kalkylator?
<realubot> Excel i LibrOffice/OpenOffice.
<DrGrov> realubot: Förstås, tröttheten sätter sig i huvudet ;-)
<realubot> DrGrov: Du får gärna använda Calculator för min del men jag tror inte den fyller ditt behov i det här fallet va? ;;)
<dreamer_> har windows ...
<einand> sakjur: jag sa vettigt
<realubot> Jag vet inte hur man kollar md5sum i Windows.
<einand> sakjur: ubuntu är dåligt till och med på x86
<dreamer_> måste ladda nergrejjer och skit
<dreamer_> orkar inte
<dreamer_> bränner en ny
<dreamer_> sen går jag över till mer drastiska metoder
<dreamer_> XD
<DrGrov> realubot: Det räcker hittills men nu skulle jag behöva få in veckoplaner. Har alla kurser nu planerade att vilka saknas men skulle behöva få in tidpunkter osv. för varje vecka enskilt i ett slags kalendarformat. Typ något som är väldigt enkelt att editera i efterhand ifall det blir ändringar.
<realubot> dreamer_: Istället för att jobba dig med md5sum så kan du helt enkelt radera filen och ladda ner den igen för sannolikheten att det skulle bli fel två ggr är inte stor.
<dreamer_> testabränna den på lägre hastighet
<realubot> DrGrov: Jag känner inte till något program som gör det du vill men däremot så vet jag att Evolution har någon kalender-funktion som går att använda för planering.
<DrGrov> Bränn den med max 24c
<DrGrov> *24x
<dreamer_> jo det gör jag nu
<DrGrov> realubot: Problemet är att jag inte vill integrera min mejl i Evolution.
<realubot> Kalenderfunktionen kräver väl inte att du använder Evolution för mail?
<DrGrov> realubot: Jag vill ha den webbaserad. Men just något sådant, har testat Osmo vilket är en slags organiserare men det är alldeles för enkel.
<DrGrov> realubot: Nej, inte egentligen men jag skall ju logga in med uppgifterna mina. Hamnar att lägga in epost addressen oavsett har jag för mig.
<dreamer_> allt går fel idag
<dreamer_> ^^
<dreamer_> min nero portable vill fan inte funka
<realubot> Evolution är ju "groupware suite".
<sakjur> einand: haha, sant..
<sakjur> aja
<sakjur> jag ska gå
<sakjur> ses
<dreamer_> ses
<dreamer_> 9.10 flyter ännu finare
<realubot> Uppgraderade du till det eller hur gjorde du?
<dreamer_> ja
<dreamer_> men orkar inte gå vidare med det
<realubot> dreamer_: Du kanske kan boota från USB istället för skiva?
<dreamer_> vill hellre få 11.04 att funka
<DrGrov> realubot: Alltså så skall jag få det att fungera även utan min mejl inkopplad?
<realubot> dreamer_: Skapa ett bootbart USB-minne med Unetbootin.
<dreamer_> skivan är färdig
<dreamer_> testar det först
<dreamer_> ^^
<amelia> *gäsp*
<realubot> dreamer_: Jag vet inte. Jag har bara använt Evolution för mail men i praktiken är Evolution flera program i ett.
<amelia> vilken vecka..
<realubot> DrGrov: Det där var till dig.
<realubot> DrGrov: "Jag vet inte. Jag har bara använt Evolution för mail men i praktiken är Evolution flera  program i ett.
<realubot> "
<realubot> amelia: Vad är det med dig?
<DrGrov> realubot: Jo, tänkte väl det. Jag skall försöka kika i repos och se vad jag hittar för alternativ.
<dreamer_> fick en superfet lg blu-ray brännare tillbilligpengpåjme
<amelia> realubot: jag sa ju det.. "vilken vecka.." det brukar betyda att det var en ansträngande vecka.
<dreamer_> sry space håller på att dö
<dreamer_> :/
<realubot> amelia: Ja, just det. Och frågan "Vad är det med dig?" ska i sammanhanget tolkas som "Varför då?"
<DrGrov> realubot: Kanske det blir svårt att hitta men ifall jag inte hittar skaffar jag ner nåt bra app till iPhonen och kör allting därifrån.
<dreamer_> men om checksum hade varit fel eller att image filen är skadad såhade någonting gått snett nån gång ju så det kan inte vara det
<amelia> realubot: för att jag slutat på ett jobb och börjat på ett annat.
<realubot> DrGrov: Ok. Jag har aldrig använt något sådant så jag har inga bra råd att ge.
<realubot> Tyvärr.
<dreamer_> det kommer att funka nu
<DrGrov> realubot: Det är lugnt, inga problem :)
<dreamer_> låter det som:P
<realubot> amelia: Ja. Så det är allt nytt som är jobbigt eller?
<realubot> Att komma in i det nya jobbet?
<DrGrov> Huvudet fungerar bra och alltid funkat bra som minne men vill inte riskera någonting i detta skede mera av studierna då det är eld i bakändan full fart framåt hela tiden i 120
<amelia> DrGrov: vad är det du vill ha egentligen? vill du bara ha kalender är ju inte Evolution ett bra alternativ.
<Philip5> amelia: är det på nya jobbet som du tvingades installera ubuntu eller var det på gamla innan du slutade som straff?
<dreamer_> man hade behövt en bra blunt för att klara av detta -.-
<DrGrov> amelia: Hej, alltså jag vill gärna ha en kalender men också en möjlighet att t.ex. göra egna scheman som gör det enkelt att följa upp veckovis vad mina studier har för sig.
<dreamer_> då hade segheten varit kul
<amelia> realubot: Både jobbigt att lämna kollegor som man jobbar med i fyra år och en miljö man känner till utan och innan.. och självklart är det ansträngande att lära sig massa nya saker och nya intryck och man har inte koll på någonting.
<amelia> DrGrov: hmm ok..
<amelia> Philip5: gamla.
<amelia> Philip5: inge ubuntu på nya. :)
<realubot> amelia: Jo.
<dreamer_> sök på unlimited detail på youtube
<DrGrov> amelia: Största problemet är att jag inte får in allting i typ Libreoffice Calc på ett vettigt sätt. Det blir alldeles för konstigt.
<dreamer_> det är riktigt fina saker
<realubot> amelia: Det är inte så att du har tagit dig vatten över huvudet då?
<amelia> realubot: nej?
<realubot> amelia: Nehe. Det var ju bra det.
<amelia> realubot: varför skulle jag har gjort det?
<realubot> amelia: Nej, det vet man ju inte. Om det är jobbigt så kanske det enbart beror på att allt är nytt eller så beror det på att arbetsuppgifterna är för komplicerade.
<amelia> DrGrov: känner inte till något program där du kan göra allt det där, men planner kanske kan vara något att titta på. ett projektplaneringsverktyg... kanske går att få ihop något där.
<DrGrov> amelia: Tack, jag skall testa söka upp det i repos. Hoppas det finns där
<amelia> realubot: jag har inte börjat med mina arbetsuppgifter än så det är nog inte problemet.
<realubot> DrGrov: Du får helt enkelt koda ihop ett program som fyller dina behov. Det hinner du väl med vid sidan om dina studier? ;)
<realubot> amelia: Jaha.
<amelia> realubot: de två dagar jag har varit där har gått åt till att få access överallt och lära mig om stödsystemen.
<DrGrov> realubot: Tror inte riktigt jag hinner med ungefär 70-75sp som jag ordnas under 9 mån.
<realubot> amelia: Vad består dina kommande arbetsuppgifter av om man frå fråga?
<realubot> *får
<amelia> realubot: det är ju inte direkt att bara klampa in och börja rodda runt i en organisation med 300-400k anställda.
<realubot> DrGrov: Jo, jag vet. Jag skojade lite med dig bara.
<realubot> Du har sagt innan att du har massor av poäng att plocka hem.
<amelia> realubot: drifta linux- och unixservrar, så inget nytt på den punkten.
<realubot> amelia: Ok.
<DrGrov> realubot: Jo, det är inga problem. Har så helvetes stress dock av allting då jag vet att det packar ihop som en lavin till sist.
<realubot> DrGrov: Du kanske skulle tänka på din hälsa och dra ner på tempot och helt enkelt sikta på att plugga 100% enbart?
<realubot> DrGrov: Det är ju inte bra att stressa som en tok för att hinna ta tillräckligt många poäng.
<DrGrov> realubot: Alltså vad tror du jag gör? Pluggar 100% hela tiden, ingenting annat än 100% plugg.
<realubot> DrGrov: Du pluggar ju mer än 100%.
<realubot> DrGrov: Så många poäng som du säger att du ska ta. Du kanske ska sikta på 30 hp/termin istället?
<DrGrov> realubot: Näh, inte mera än 100%. Farsgubben plockade in 120sp under ca. 9 mån då han gick. Allting går så länge man sätter in lite fan och vilja.
<DrGrov> Plus att farsgubben jobbade då också + studerade in 120sp.
<realubot> Jo, jo. Det är klart det går men är det värt det?
<DrGrov> realubot: Jo, det är nog värt det för att jag har egentligen inget val än att bli färdig till våren, hösten eventuellt men då får det högst vara kvar 5-10sp.
<realubot> Jag tycker 100% studietakt är tillräckligt hög takt. Det finns ingen anledning att läsa mer än heltid.
<dreamer_> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=00gAbgBu8R4
<realubot> Det finns ingen större mening med att läsa in mer än en examen och en examen hinner man med på 3-5 år om man pluggar max 100%.
<DrGrov> realubot: Dock har jag väldigt enkelt att lära mig dessa saker utan att ens behöva lägga in alltför mycket energi på teoridelar. Enbart kökslektionerna blir tidskrävande då det är 100% närvaroplikt. Alla teoriämnen som t.ex. management är inga problem.
<realubot> DrGrov: Ok, ok.
<DrGrov> realubot: Alltså du tycks ju inte förstå förutsättningar jag har? Som sagt, har redan pluggat in 132,5sp av 210sp och kvarvarande är då 77,5sp - 15sp slutarbete = 62,5sp studiepoäng från kurser.
<einand> Jag gillar chalmers bättre, som kör på 130%
<einand> det är en lagom takt
<DrGrov> realubot: Problemet är egentligen det att studietiden börjar ta slut till våren och går t.om. lite över.
<DrGrov> Jag räknar med ca. 125-130% för att klara av allting till våren. Just p.ga. detta skulle det vara bra med ett planeringsprogram, skall testa Planner som amelia rekommenderade.
<einand> DrGrov: kolla upp GTD
<DrGrov> einand: GTD?
<einand> Get Things Done, är mer en filosopi
<einand> än mjukvara
<DrGrov> einand: Behövs inte, motiverar mig själv ;-)
<einand> kolla upp det bara
<einand> handlar inte om motivation
<einand> handlar om hur man skall strukturera
<DrGrov> Jag vet nog redan hur jag skall strukturera det, har haft det i huvudet i ca. 7 månader redan men inte fått det gjort då jag inte hittat rätt program att göra det i.
<DrGrov> Libreoffice Calc räckte bra till en början men det är inte tillräckligt för att få in snabba ändringar.
<einand> kass ursäkt
<DrGrov> einand: Ursäkt? Låt mig ta hand om mina studier och skit i hur jag gör dem och på vilket vis. Frågade jag någonsin din åsikt?
<DrGrov> ;-)
<DrGrov> Vore jävligt intressant att veta einand hur du tänkte att jag skall planera något färdigt då jag inte haft tillgång till läsordningarna som behövs för att få det strukturerat och en tidsplanering.
<maxjezy> dem som dDosar mig sluuuta!!!
<einand> DrGrov: du sa ju precis att du inte gjort på 7 månader pga att du använder fel mjukvara
<einand> det låter som en dålig ursäkt
<DrGrov> einand: Tror du jag skitit i att inte göra någonting åt det bara p.ga. fel mjukvara? Nej nej, har planerat det så långt som möjligt redan i andra program men skulle jag gärna slå allting tillsammans i ett enda program om möjligt.
<maxjezy> är JRE java?
<maxjezy> http://www.java.com/sv/download/manual.jsp
<maxjezy> dvs det där
<maxjezy> eller är det oracle?
<maxjezy> tror även det första jag tipsade om va rätt
<maxjezy> för ser längst ner på sidan att ORACLE är ägare
<arand> Så vitt jag vet är det "Java Runtime Environment..."
<maxjezy> eller ?
<maxjezy> http://www.oracle.com/technetwork/java/javase/downloads/index.html
<maxjezy> dvs den
<maxjezy> är de samma
<maxjezy> ?
<arand> Oracle köpte ju sun, som utvecklade Java...
<maxjezy> de är så förvirrande när dom håller på såhär
<maxjezy> JDK är typ samma som JAVA på JAVA.com?
<arand> "...Development Kit" om jag inte missminner mig
<arand> Kan väl gissa att jre ingår i jdk men inte tvärtom ??
<einand> realubot: kanal5 nu
<einand> ok, där dök det sita förtroendet jag har för Ashberg
<maxjezy> ok
<maxjezy> ashberg är ju jude-reptil
<maxjezy> hur kan du haft förtroende för honom?
<einand> vissa delar
<maxjezy> han är sån där frimurare
<maxjezy> går inte ha förtroende för dem
<einand> snacka inte skit om något du inte känner tilol
<maxjezy> :)
<maxjezy> självklart inte.
<einand> börjar bli mer och mer säker på att tandläkren drog ut fel tand
<einand> hade ont i visdomstanden i underkäken, men han envisades att det var överkäken
#ubuntu-se 2011-09-03
<dreamer_> äntligen!
<dreamer_> nuflyter det
<realubot> einand: Jag har ingen TV ju.
<realubot> DrGrov: sp? studiepoäng? Vad är det? Jag trodde man det kallades hp? Högskolepoäng? Vad är det för utb. du läser?
<realubot> einand: Fel tand?!? Vad är det för tandläkare i.s.f.?
<realubot> dreamer_: 10.04?
<dreamer_> ja
<dreamer_> :)
<dreamer_> tankade det från com domänen istället
<dreamer_> nej
<dreamer_> menade jag
<dreamer_> 11.04.3
<dreamer_> kör utan problem
<dreamer_> med gnome
<DrGrov> realubot: Finland, inte Sverige.
<realubot> dreamer_: Underbart!
<realubot> dreamer_: Adda Mozillas PPA så får du senaste Firefox. Jag tror du har en gammal version där va?
<realubot> dreamer_: Först får du uppdatera systemet: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<realubot> dreamer_: Kolla sedan vilken version du har av Firefox. Det är mycket möjligt att det är en gammal version.
<realubot> dreamer_: Aha, bor du i Finland
<realubot> dreamer_: Inte du. :)
<realubot> Äsch, DrGrov stack.
<dreamer_> nej
<dreamer_> sverige
<dreamer_> Sverige*
<realubot> dreamer_: Du ja. Men DrGrov bor i Finland.
<spacebug-> jag har åter igen hamnat i en situation där jag fick maila en utvecklare. Denna gången va det väl dock mer en request än bug report ;O
<arand> spacebug-: vadom?
<maxjezy> realubot, kör du irssi?
<spacebug-> arand: indicator-sysmonitor  (jag använder det bara för att visa output from ett custom command, men om programmet inte själv hittar några sensors så stannar det redan där typ)
<spacebug-> och jag kan inte python så jag kan inte ändra det heller
<arand> Ah, mycket hit/miss med sdant har jag fått intrycket av. Vissa implementerade funktinen efter 15min, andra..: "Computer sayz nooo."
<spacebug-> hehe
<spacebug-> nu blir det natten för mig
<arand> suss
<realubot> maxjezy: Japp.
<realubot> maxjezy: Hur så?
<realubot> Det borde inte vara några problem att dualboota en dator med 2 x Windows där båda installationerna använder samma serienyckel?
<realubot> Jag menar för att ha två installationer av samma Windows på en och samma dator?
<realubot> http://fah-web.stanford.edu/cgi-bin/main.py?qtype=teampage&teamnum=210289
<realubot> http://ubuntu-se.org/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=22&t=54741
<einand> realubot: du är vaken ovanligt länge
<realubot> einand: Nja.
<realubot> einand: Du också?
<einand> realubot: jag har ju precis vaknat
<_Dreamer> hej allihopa, glömde att säga godnatt och tack för all hjälp inatt, jag deckade XD
<_Dreamer> undrar om det finns någon som kan hjälpa mig med lite basic python script?
<_Dreamer> det jag vill veta är: Jag har den färdiga scriptkoden framför mig, hur lägger jag in det i en fil i linux och måste jag kompilera för att köra?
<_Dreamer> någon?
<_Dreamer> :)
<Linda^> :o
<_Dreamer> :O?
<Linda^> Oskyldig. Sorry-
<Barre> _Dreamer: du kan klipp och klistra in koden i din favorit text-editor och spara den till valfritt namn. Sparar du den med ändelsen .py så kommer de flesta desktopmiljöer att automagiskt köra den genom python tolken, eventuellt måste du köra skriptet exekverbart.
<Barre> _Dreamer: du behöver inte kompilera koden
<Barre> _Dreamer: om första raden innehåller en Sha-Bang (http://tldp.org/LDP/abs/html/sha-bang.html) som pekar till python-tolken så behöver du inte ha ändelsen .py på filen. Då kan den heta vad som helst och endå kunna exekveras (om du gjort skriptet exekverbart d.v.s.)
<_Dreamer> fick det att funka
<_Dreamer> det var busenkelt, jag antog bara motsatsen
<_Dreamer> :P
<_Dreamer> tack ändåp
<amelia> morrn!
<Barre> morrn
<Barre> hur har de första dagarna varit amelia? Mottogs du väl?
<amelia> Barre: jadå, det har varit riktigt bra
<Barre> kul
<amelia> japp
<Barre> nä.... nu ut i skogen... cyal8r
<amelia> Barre: have fun!
<amelia> själv tvekar jag mellan att gå och lägga mig igen och att fortsätta vara uppe..
<_Dreamer> någon som vet ett bra GUI baserat administrationsverktyg för mysql ?
<_Dreamer> till linux naturligtvis
<EAG> ett enkelt o bra är phpmyadmin
<_Dreamer> mjukvara
<_Dreamer> orkar inte leka med phpmyadmin nu när jag bara ska ändra 1 fält XD
<_Dreamer> annars hade jag uppskattat om ni kunde berätta var jag hittar config filen för mysql
<_Dreamer> det hade varit snällt, är ny med linux och inte så orienterad var allting tar vägen
<Barre> _Dreamer: installera paketet mysql-gui-common så får du ett grafiskt verktyg som heter MySQL Administrator
<Barre> amelia: upp och hoppa =) sova kan du göra när du blir gammal.
<Barre> _Dreamer: jag vet inte hur bra det verktyget är, själv använder jag CLI istället
<_Dreamer> jo jag vet
<amelia> _Dreamer: tora som egentligen är till oracle funkar rätt bra till mysql också.
<_Dreamer> okej
<_Dreamer> men låt oss nu säga att jag går in på min mysql server, mysql -u -p
<_Dreamer> går in på min databas, use db
<_Dreamer> hur listar jag tabeller och fält?
<amelia> _Dreamer: show tables; och sedan show columns from table;
<amelia> _Dreamer: vill du se innehållet i fälten också så är det select * from table; som gäller.
<_Dreamer> som i select * from 'min_tabell'?
<amelia> ja
<Barre> _Dreamer: om du undrar hur en tabell är uppbyggd med fält och tälttyper skriver du: describe tabell-namn;
<amelia> fast utan fnuttarna
<_Dreamer> funkar inte
<Barre> och med tältfyper menar jag såklart fälttyper =)
<_Dreamer> när jag skriver show tables så står den bara i idle oavsett vad jag skriver
<Barre> avsluta med semikolon ;
<amelia> _Dreamer: skriver du ; på slutet av kommandot?
<_Dreamer> XD
<_Dreamer> såja
<_Dreamer> tack :)
<_Dreamer> nu kan jag se tabellen, men jag kan fortfarande inte ändra värdet
<_Dreamer> det borde funka men det gör det inte
<_Dreamer> jag skriver, UPDATE tabell SET fält = 'det jag vill' WHERE id = 'id';
<_Dreamer> id är utan apostroferna när jag skriver det
<_Dreamer> då säger den att det inte gick och refererar till en annan tabell som inte har något med mitt kommando att göra
<_Dreamer> den skriver unknown column 'column' in 'field list'
<amelia> Barre: det blev att gå upp, så nu maler jag kaffe.
<_Dreamer> men när jag visar tabellen så ser jag att den finns
<_Dreamer> :P
<_Dreamer> hur kan jag göra så att jag kan komma in på mysql servern från en annan ip?
<amelia> _Dreamer: du använder GRANT-kommandot. kolla http://www.mysql.org/grant
<_Dreamer> CREATE USER 'jeffrey'@'localhost' IDENTIFIED BY 'mypass'; kan jag inte bara skriva in ipn efter användaren?
<_Dreamer> ah juste då får jag inga rättigheter, dum fråga
<amelia> rent teoretiskt sett borde du kunna köra med 'jeffery@'%' då borde jeffery få logga in från var som helst
<amelia> woho! kaffet är färdigmalt.
<itmannen> Nu har jag gjort en del systemåtgärder så jag vet inte om jag törs starta om min dator :D
<itmannen> Jag kör efter principen GSG
<amelia> har itne ubuntu något såntdär fallback/failsafe boot option?
<itmannen> amelia,  Jo det finns ett sätt att gå tillbaka. men inte helt tillförlitligt
<amelia> ok
<amelia> itmannen: ingen separat /home partition?
<amelia> jag brukar ha en separat /home, då kan man installera om i värsta fall och all conf är kvr.
<itmannen> amelia,  Jo nog kommer jag att ha mitt matrial kvar. Men måste göra om massor
<itmannen> amelia,  Och för att vara lite feg så har jag kört över alla mina installerade paket till en DVD
<_Dreamer> kostar mirc nu eller? :S
<CasperN> har det inte alltid gjort det? 30 dagars shareware
<_Dreamer> tror inte det, inte när det var en nyhet
<_Dreamer> :P
<_Dreamer> vilket var ungefär så lång tid sen jag använde detsist
<CasperN> det funkar efter 30 dagar ändå vad jag vet
<amelia> det har kostat de senaste 10 åren typ..
<_Dreamer> för er som är intresserade av spel och grafik http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=00gAbgBu8R4
<CasperN> vad gör mirc så populärt då?
<_Dreamer> bra fråga
<_Dreamer> XD
<_Dreamer> antagligen allmän idioti
<CasperN> något måste ju vara otroligt bra eftersom det är så populärt
<amelia> inget.. de lever väl på gammalt rykte.
<amelia> är ju inte särskillt många som använder mirc längre.
<_Dreamer> den enda skillnaden jämfört med open source är som amelia säger... inget
<_Dreamer> det är väl trevligare att gå in på quakenet därifrån eller nått
<CasperN> ? det var någon lista som uppdaterades med alla kanaler eller något va?
<_Dreamer> man kan även för bara en extra peng använda ett extra användarnamn utifrån att standard inte funkar :O;P
<_Dreamer> ja men inte alla, man måste ändå lägga till ibland
<_Dreamer> i alla fall av vad jag har upplevt
<_Dreamer> vet inte varför men jag försöker att installera och köra en wow server på linux
<_Dreamer> *geek*
<_Dreamer> har tagit mig en natt ensålänge, men det är första gången med både linux och wow server på linux :P
<_Dreamer> finns no-ip till linux?
<CasperN> xchat har ju trevligt licens, GPL men kostar för windowsanvändare :)
<_Dreamer> ignorera mina dumma frågor, är bara rastlös
<_Dreamer> :P
<_Dreamer> ni får kicka mig eller stå ut med det i 4 minuter till
<_Dreamer> :)
<_Dreamer> har sökt på google efter hur jag sätter rättigheter så att jag blir "superadmin" i linux men hittar inga vettiga svar förrutom det vanliga logga in med sudo sh
<_Dreamer> kan någon påminna mig om hur jag går till väga?
<CasperN> logga in med root
<CasperN> så slipper du skriva sudo
<_Dreamer> jag kan inte göra om mitt eget konto?
<CasperN> det finns det ju ingen anledning att göra
<_Dreamer> med chmod?
<_Dreamer> eller nått liknande
<CasperN> vet inte riktigt, men går det inte slå på alla rättigheter i användarinställningarna? det kanske inte räcker
<_Dreamer> jag har gjort mig själv till administrator som är det högsta
<_Dreamer> men tydligen värdelös jämfört med root
<_Dreamer> :P
<_Dreamer> eller menar du i grupperna?
<CasperN> ändra huvudgrupp, användar id osv, jag vet inte riktigt hur det där fungerar
<CasperN> något går säkert att göra, men det är ju enkelt att bara logga in med root annars som sagt
<_Dreamer> ja, det är inte så jobbigt egentligen
<_Dreamer> inte sudo sh heller
<_Dreamer> men det var bara en fråga
<_Dreamer> ;)
<_Dreamer> brb
<CasperN> http://www.dn.se/nyheter/sverige/14-aring-svart-skadad-efter-brandlek
<CasperN> vilken fin framtid detta samhället har...
<E3-Ninja> God middag gott folk!
<bittin>  byte skor med en tjej igår men hon hade en arg pojkvän som bytte tillbaka, iofs var det nog rätt tur då jag tänker
<bittin> sjöng http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-DbYvpkfuec igår på kareoken
<Snusdus> Jag tänkte installera Windows 7 (Från skiva) Men när jag startar om datorn > bootar från skiva och ska börja installationen så står det att jag inet kan installera windows för filsystemet är inte NTFS. Hjälp någon !
<EAG> du har ju verkligen hamnat rätt ;)
<Snusdus> Hur fixar man NTFS ?
<CasperN> formaterar med hjälp av skivan
<Snusdus> Hur då menar du ?
<EAG> skapa en partition och välj att formattera den
<CasperN> det kommer förmodligen upp ett förslag om du vill formatera hårddisken
<EAG> verkar ju underligt att inte windowsinstallern klarar av det per automatik numera
<CasperN> då väljer du bara NTFS eller bättre till filsystem
<Snusdus> Så jag väljer hårddisken jag vill installera det på och sen formatterar ?
<Snusdus> Och om det kommer upp något så väljer jag NTFS
<Snusdus> ?
<CasperN> japp
<Snusdus> Okej då ska jag testa igen
<Snusdus> Återkommer om jag får mer krångel :P
<peyam> hej
<peyam> två frågor: med 11.04 hade jag problem med wireless conection. allt stannade stilla.  sökte och såg att man måste uppdatera kernerl. hur gör man det? och e det ristabelt?
<peyam> 2) ljudet på min dator funkar fortfarande inte
<peyam> kör 10.10
<CasperN> installera gnome alsa mixer och prova lite olika inställningar
<peyam> hur gör man det?
<CasperN> programcentralen
<CasperN> vissa ljudkort stänger av vissa kanaler när den inte hittar högtalare, men som t.ex med mitt kort så sätter den inte på dem igen när de är ikopplade
<peyam> så va gör man och hur vet att mitt ljud kort är ett av dem?
<CasperN> vet man förmodligen inte
<CasperN> det får man upptäcka
<CasperN> standardprogrammet det som heter Ljudinställningar är tyvärr efterblivet då det är viktigt att saker ser enkelt ut för nya användare
<peyam> hur vet man at man uptäckt det?
<CasperN> du ser om vissa sliders är mutade eller inte
<CasperN> några av dem ska ju inte vara det för at det ska komma igenom lkjud
<CasperN> drar jag ut mina hörlurar så stängs t.ex den slidern med namn "front" av sig
<peyam> dete mkt med ubuntu som e efterblivet
<peyam> grafiken lixom
<peyam> fortfarande inge
<peyam> fan
<peyam> det funkar inte
<peyam> det funkade de första dagarna
<peyam> ikonen har också försvunnit från menyn där uppe
<peyam> fixat
<peyam> det ar ju lätt
<itmannen> Som jag misstänkte så blev mitt system corrupt efter mitt habrovinkande i systemet idag. Men då passa jag på att installera 11.10 Beta1 bredvid nuvarande. Så nu kan jag köra både 11.04 Gnome3 och 11.10 via dualboot :)
<itmannen> Mao så blir det en femma extra i kollekten imorgon :D
 * itmannen is away: Away
<airboydkitty> Alla som säger "operativ" när de menar "operativsystem" brukar vara riktiga idioter allmänt. :/
<itmannen> airboydkitty,  vad kör du för operativ ?
<itmannen> airboydkitty,  Och vad tycker du det tillför en diskussion om ubuntu att kalla folk idioter ?
 * itmannen is away: Men kan vara i kulliserna :)
<EAG> nån uppsalabo som är intresserad av "datorskrot" ?
<Philip5> EAG: visste inte du var uppsalabo... fast jag har skrot själv som det räcker
<Philip5> EAG: kurdistan och är också uppsalabo men inte här just nu. han kanske vill ha annars
<EAG> ok
<EAG> jag tänkte städa ur lite grejer nu när jag ska flytta
<Philip5> vad har du för skrot då?
<EAG> ett par datorlådor + allsköns grejer
<Philip5> smått och gott alltså
<EAG> fläktar, heatsinks etc
<EAG> pci-kort
<Philip5> från tidigt 90-tal och så ;)
<EAG> (om nån nu använder sånt)
<EAG> hehe typ ja
<Philip5> jag har nog några gamla pentiums i källaren som jag borde kasta för de kommer jag aldrig använda
<Philip5> bara för lat för att göra något åt dem
<EAG> jag har inte plats längre för all skit
<EAG> och jag använder faktiskt aldrig prylarna så...
<Philip5> samma sak här men jag lever på det där hoppet om att jag någon gång kanske får nytta av något av dem men egentligen handlar det nog om att jag är för lat för att kasta
<EAG> nu har jag byggt mig min kombinerade filserver och htpc så nu är det nog med burkar :)
<EAG> den kör kde btw ;)
<coobra> du kan vara kde
<haffe> Hahaha.
<haffe> Jag har typ 5 datorer stående på vinden.
<coobra> dammätare ?
<EAG> 5 är väl rätt så ok...
<delhage> yeager: ping
<EAG> 11 börjar bli lite väl många
<EAG> :(
<jompa> Har ett problem med att boota ubuntu ubuntu 11.04 fran usb flashminne, anvande mig utav Universal-USB-Installer-1.8.6.2 for att instalera ison po minnet sedan nar jag bootar kommer ubuntu loggan upp och det laddar en liten stund men sen blir det svart och inget mer h'nder. hj'lp n[gon!!!
<haffe> jompa: Har du prövat att boota i 'felsäkert läge'?
<jompa> ska testas brb\
<yeager> delhage, pong
<delhage> yeager: bor du kvar i sjösta?
<delhage> n
<yeager> delhage, japp
<delhage> yeager: var?
<yeager> delhage, henriksdalshamnen
<delhage> det nya där?
<delhage> vi promenerade dit idag och blev väldigt sugna på att flytta dit
<yeager> delhage, japp, precis ovanför Bakarna
<delhage> vi var inte i henriksdalshamnen dock utan i det "gamla"
<delhage> Bakarna?
<yeager> delhage, aha
<yeager> delhage, sjöstaden är nice.. allt finns här
<delhage> har du skaffat båt än?
<delhage> är inte henriksdal lite off fortfarande?
<yeager> delhage, hehe.. väntar på båtsplats.. borde nog få en plats runt 2020
<delhage> i söderblaskan idag talade dom om ca 5 års väntetid
<yeager> delhage, lite off? nja.. det byggs fortfarande mycket här men det enda vi saknar är en kvartersaffär
<delhage> yeager: ok
<delhage> ja det är ju inga avstånd direkt, vi promenerade från Hornstull fram och tillbaka
<yeager> delhage, kom hit och kika nån dag.. ta färjan, den stannar här
<delhage> yeager: vi tog färjan med till barnängsbryggan, gick inte av vid henriksdalshamnen
<delhage> men man kan väl promenera dit också från "gamla" sjöstaden?
<coobra> jasså
<yeager> delhage, skönt häng på Zeeside.. bra käk och pilsner
<coobra> vad sker på ubuntufronten denna dag då ?
<delhage> vi satt i den där runda trägrejen mittemot henriksdal
<yeager> delhage, jodå, det går att promenera längs bryggorna hela vägen
<delhage> yeager: bodde du i "gamla" sjöstan förut?
<yeager> delhage, japp, vid hammarby allé.. funkar det också men här har jag grymmast utsikt över vattnet
<delhage> ok
<delhage> vi får se vad det blir, ska försöka byta 2 hyres i hornstull
<delhage> kanske vi köper
<yeager> delhage, ni är välkomna!
<delhage> fast det är ju rätt dyrt där
<yeager> delhage, standarden är hög.. så det kostar lite
<delhage> om man ändå hade 7 mille på banken....
<delhage> jo
<airboydkitty> Zeeside... knäppt namn.
<delhage> lite holländsk touch?
<yeager> http://www.zeethegroup.se/matbaren-zeeside/
<delhage> så pass
<yeager> måste kila.. har en gravid flickvän som kräver saker
<delhage> det såg lite grann ut som en byggarbetsplats fortfarande
<delhage> yeager: ha det gott, tack
<airboydkitty> Ful "knapp"? Check. Facebook-länk med uppmaning att "följa" dem där? Check.
 * airboydkitty vill sparka sönder allt och alla.
 * haffe gräver fram en gammal t54 som airboydkitty kan få sparka på.
<airboydkitty> t54?
<haffe> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:T-54-.jpg
<cahoot> låter som en klenod
<airboydkitty> Lät som en mobiltelefon.
<airboydkitty> 3210, T-28 o.s.v.
<haffe> :)
<itmannen> Nyfiken fråga. Vad kör ni för operativ ?
<airboydkitty> Idiot.
<itmannen> airboydkitty,  Ok. Det operativet känner jag inte till.
<[Spooky]> Någon här som kör Gentoo eller har testat det?
<UkuleleSolen> God kväll, i stugan!
<itmannen> Själv har jag 11.04 Gnome3 samt 11.10  i min vanliga burk som operativ
<airboydkitty> itmannen borde bannlysas. Han är ett trol.
<airboydkitty> *troll
<itmannen> :D
<UkuleleSolen> har ett problem som jag tror och hoppas någon kan hjälpa mig med. Har råkat raderat en hårddisk och hoppas kunna återskapa något av filerna som fanns på den
<itmannen> UkuleleSolen,  Godafton
<itmannen> UkuleleSolen,  PartedMagic "kan" fixa det.  Men inga garantier
<UkuleleSolen> Aha, samma program som jag använde för att redare disken :)
<UkuleleSolen> Så i den distron finns även ett återskapningsprogram?
<itmannen> UkuleleSolen,  :) Japp
<UkuleleSolen> NÃ¥gon susning om vad det heter?
<itmannen> UkuleleSolen,  Tvärr så kommer jag inte ihåg så här på rak arm. var ett tag sen jag använde det
<[Spooky]> itmannen: Kul och se att du hoppade på folding@home.. ;)
<UkuleleSolen> itmannen: Tack i alla fall. Ska genast kolla upp det
<itmannen> [Spooky],  tackar. men jag förstår inte varför mina points inte syns
<[Spooky]> itmannen: Det ska dem, ska kolla..
<itmannen> UkuleleSolen,  Gör så. Kan iaf inte bli sämre :)
<[Spooky]> itmannen: http://fah-web.stanford.edu/cgi-bin/main.py?qtype=teampage&teamnum=210289
<itmannen> [Spooky],  Jag menar det jag har tjänat ihop mer enligt min terminal. Har stått på samma i flera dagar nu
<maxjezy> UkuleleSolen, vänta så ska ja kolla vad programmet heter
<UkuleleSolen> maxjezy: Jättebussigt!
<[Spooky]> itmannen: Ah ok, ingen aning jag låter mina två klienter tugga på och kollar stats då och då på sidan...
<maxjezy> UkuleleSolen, http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X91sKWXqW6w
<maxjezy> där ser du hur du gör, programmet heter photorec
<UkuleleSolen> aha :)
<UkuleleSolen> ska kolla det, på en gång
<itmannen> [Spooky],  Samma här. Och i  terminalen så "sprutar" det ut points :)
<[Spooky]> itmannen: Ok, jag ser inga points, jag ser bara steps och antal % per WU..
<itmannen> maxjezy,  Nja nu är du nog lite fel ute. Det är bara för foton
<[Spooky]> Photorec kan återställa alla typer av filer...
<itmannen> [Spooky],  OK
<maxjezy> exakt som [Spooky] sa.
<UkuleleSolen> Spooky, ser det. Ska bara leta reda på något lagringsmedia att spara filerna på. Disken i datorn är dels opartitionerad nu och dels vill jag ju inte skriva över något
<[Spooky]> UkuleleSolen: Är det mycket data det handlar om?
<UkuleleSolen> Spooky, egentligen inte. Det viktigaste jag hade har jag ändå på dropbox
<itmannen> Nu är det snart veckans höjdpunkt på TV . Kommisarie Morse
<[Spooky]> UkuleleSolen: Ta ett usb minne om du har som backup enhet, tror du kan ställa in photorec med på vilka filtyper den ska återställa...
<itmannen> Off Topic iof :)
<UkuleleSolen> Men för att göra en lång historia kort; Jag skulle ändra storlek på ett gäng partitioner på disken och någonstans i processen råkade hela disken raderas.
<[Spooky]> itmannen: Här blir det Candyman 1 2 och 3 snart.. :P
<UkuleleSolen> Tror inte det är många stora filer.
<itmannen> [Spooky],  Ok. Inte för jag vet vad det är :)
<maxjezy> jag testade photorec och det fungerade riktigt bra
 * itmannen is away: Men kan vara i kulliserna :)
<UkuleleSolen> brb
<coobra> eli_: :D
<eli_> hej jag har ubuntu 11.4 installerad på min dator och vill ha XFCE som desktop environment. Har hört att man då ska köra xubuntu istället för ubuntu. Hur är det lättaste sättet för mig att få xfce?
<coobra> eli_:  dra in xfce och byta till det i gdm
<eli_> okej blir det inte mismatch mellan unity/gnome program och xfce
<eli_> ?
<coobra> nej
<eli_> okej ska testa
<eli_> förresten varför smilade du när jag kom in i kanalen?
<coobra> ja gör det ibland
<coobra> bara
<coobra> särt drag
<eli_> hehehe okej
<eli_> räcker det med att installera xfce4 paketet?
<eli_> eller behövs det fler paket?
<eli_> trodde att vi kanske hade talats vid tidigare i irc
<eli_> på irc
<coobra> eli_: googla lite så finner du massor med svar
<eli_> får göra det
<eli_> ja torsk mot ungern, det var inte alls bra
<eli_> (fotbollen)
<eli_> ska boota, see you
<UkuleleSolen> Nu håller jag på o scannar den raderade disken med PhotoRec. Ser att det ska ta en stund
<einand> finns det inte typ xubuntu-desktop
<einand> drar inte den in allt som har med xfce4 att göra?
<UkuleleSolen> Nu står "no space available". fast jag har valt att spara på en extern hårddisk
<UkuleleSolen> Tror jag löste det :)
<einand> UkuleleSolen: hur löste du det?
<UkuleleSolen> einand: Hade faktiskt inte bestämt exakt var på den externa disken jag ville att det skulle sparas. Det ska vara noga också...
<einand> ok
<UkuleleSolen> Ok, detta är heeelt fel forum, men är det nån här som har koll på Playstation 3?
<UkuleleSolen> Jag fick hem en ps3:a idag. Den gamla 60-gigabytaren, som ska klara både ps2- och ps3-spel
<UkuleleSolen> men när jag stoppar in mina ps2-spel får jag läsa att det är fel region på dom
<Philip5> upp och nicka, sockerdricka!
<[Spooky]> UkuleleSolen: Är det brända eller orginal spel?
<UkuleleSolen> originalspel.
<UkuleleSolen> Som jag lärt mig nu: Ps3-spel är helt oberoende av region
<UkuleleSolen> men inte ps2-spel
<UkuleleSolen> Troligtvis är konsollen jag köpte,en gång köpt i USA eller liknande
<UkuleleSolen> Om jag kan byta region på konsollen är problemet ur världen. Men förutom att jag ägt min ps3:a i 4-5 timmar har jag ingen erfarenhet av Playstation 3
<realubot> einand: xubuntu-desktop finns ja. Det installerar Skrivbordsmiljön och alla program som ingår i Xubuntu.
<realubot> Ubuntu base system kombineras med ubuntu-desktop, kubuntu-desktop, lubuntu-desktop eller xubuntu-desktop till resp. dist.
<realubot> Istället för att installera Ubuntu, Kubuntu, Xubuntu eller Lubuntu så kan man installera base system och därefter installera valfri Skrivobordsmiljö och valfria program.
<[Spooky]> UkuleleSolen: Du får googla lite, troligtvis så borde man kunna lägga in en hackad firmware i den som låser upp den...
<UkuleleSolen> Spooky, Tänkte bara ifall nån här hade nån aning.
<[Spooky]> UkuleleSolen: Ok, well jag äger ett 360 så är inte insatt i Playstation.. ;)
<UkuleleSolen> :)
<realubot> [Spooky]: Vi leder. ;)
<realubot> http://fah-web.stanford.edu/cgi-bin/main.py?qtype=teampage&teamnum=210289
<realubot> http://ubuntu-se.org/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=22&t=54741
<[Spooky]> realubot: ;)
<peyam> ont i halsen asså
<peyam> tror ni jag blir efterlyst om ja byter alias till Jihad
<einand> nej
<haffe> Kolla, se vad som händer.
<peyam> mmm
<amelia> någon som har tips på en bra rss-läsare i linux?
 * delhage använder google reader
<Philip5> amelia: akregator :)
<einand> finns denna på riktigt tro? http://a1.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/189188_10150096242374412_553464411_6288146_3483567_n.jpg?dl=1
<amelia> hmm, provade evolution-rss eftersom jag ändå kör evolution, men den vart ingen höjdare direkt.
<realubot> amelia: Feed reader?
<realubot> Eller vad är Evolution rss?
<realubot> Vad har hänt med Vimperator? Det går inte att skriva mellanslag när man söker och det får inte att komma åt länkarna med f.
 * realubot kollar upp Evolution rss eftersom amelia är seg som sirap med svaret.
<realubot> En feed reader ska ju vara integrerad i webbläsaren och inget annat.
<realubot> Jag tycker fortfarande att Sage-pluginet i Fx är den bästa feed readern
 * realubot skakar om kanalen.
<realubot> Kom igen.
<Linda^> sluta genast!
<andol> amelia: Kör själv http://www.allthingsrss.com/rss2email/, och dunkar in RSS-flödena direkt i mailen, vilket iofs då nästan kräver att man kör någon form utav filtrering på inkommande mail.
<andol> amelia: Bonus effekt är att man även kan få en vettig integrering med en del mail-prenumeration man har. Till exemel så finns det ju en del RSS-flöden som överlappar med -announce@ listor.
#ubuntu-se 2011-09-04
<airboydkitty> http://i.imgur.com/najXT.png
<airboydkitty> Byter ut bokmärket från Googles cancer till Microsofts tjänst i alla fall. Så långt man kan undvika Google...
<[Spooky]> NÃ¥gon vaken? ;)
<coobra> ja
<realubot> Hur ser man när man senaste startade och stängde av suystemet?
<itmannen> Snart dags att lämna mitt kära filsystem för ett besök ute i  IRL.
<itmannen> Completed 525000 out of 1500000 steps  (35%). Inget är som väntans tider :)
<[Spooky]> Tjena realubot!
<itmannen> Men nu uppkommer ett svårt val. Vilken slips ska jag använda idag ?
<itmannen> Snacka om Off Topic :D
<coobra> itmannen:  fråga massa nördar om vilken slipps du ska ha ? tror folk här undviker sånna onödigheter
<[Spooky]> Jag har aldrig i hela mitt liv haft slips.. ;)
<coobra> se :d
<coobra> :D
<coobra> ett gäng slackers här innen  :d
<coobra> :D
<[Spooky]> Hehe..
<coobra> kaffe utan mjölk
<coobra> Zoegas
<coobra> fyfan vad starkt
<[Spooky]> Mums!
<[Spooky]> :P
<coobra> jo
<coobra> men starkt
<[Spooky]> coobra: Du håller inte på med blender?
<coobra> heh
<coobra> vet itne vad det är så passar nog med ett nej
<[Spooky]> Hehe ok.. ;)
<coobra> vad gör det ?
<coobra> vad är det ?
<[Spooky]> Det är ett 3D program, man gör stillbilder och filmer/spel...
<coobra> ok ok
<coobra> coolt
<[Spooky]> Mjo, men cp svårt.. :P
<coobra> massa skumm matte eller ?
<[Spooky]> Nä inte så farligt, men man ska kunna programmet hehe, massa kort tagenter osv... Men bara att pilla på.. ;)
<coobra> [Spooky]: :D
<itmannen> coobra,  Har du mist din humoristiska ådra :)
<itmannen> Jag ska straffa mig själv för jag ställde en onödig fråga med att lägga en femma extra i kollekten idag
<itmannen> :)
 * itmannen is away: Dags för syndernas förlåtelse igen :)
<coobra> itmannen:  ja har mist mycke
<realubot> [Spooky]: Tjenare. :)
<realubot> itmannen: Den som väntar på något gott...
<[Spooky]> realubot: Allt bra?
<realubot> [Spooky]: Jo då. Det är helt ok. Själv då?
<[Spooky]> realubot: Samma här.. ;)
<realubot> [Spooky]: Jag har fått många poäng för mina 9 WU.
<[Spooky]> realubot: Mm och jag lite men många wu...
<realubot> Den där David_ kan nog bli farlig. Han jobbar på bra ser det ut som.
<[Spooky]> Laddar hem 1080 Night Of The Living dead, den svartvita, 16gb det tar ett litet tag.. ;)
<[Spooky]> realubot: Hehe, jag ser det mer som att jag är glad att hjälpa till teamet med de poäng man kan ge... ;)
<realubot> [Spooky]: Det får tudligen inte att välja WU utan man får ta det man får om jag har förstått hur Folding fungerar. Dom värdesätter ju WU utifrån olika kriterier. Generellt kan man säga att ju lngre tid en WU tar ju mer poäng får man.
<realubot> [Spooky]: Ja, klart. Det är ju det det handlar om. Att hjälpa teamet. Det är ju ingen tävling.
<realubot> Och hjälpa forskningen framförallt.
<[Spooky]> realubot: Blev lite irriterad innan, när det var en här som sa att han inte ville hjälpa till för han var ingen godhjärtad person och man tjänade inga pengar på det, minns inte nicket på han men tycker sånt är ego.. :(
<[Spooky]> Jag personligen har inget krav på att ha igång min server, men känner att jag vill använda till något så nu blev det folding@home.. ;)
<realubot> [Spooky]: Jag ser det som att man hjälper forskningen. Många bäckar små blir till en stor å. Tillsammans gör vi en insats för forskningen genom att bidra med outnyttjad CPU-kraft. Om bara inte elräkningen blir för hög så är det ett bidrag som inte kostar oss ett dugg så varför inte ställa upp? Så resonerar jag.
<realubot> [Spooky]: Jag seedar 37 linuxdistar också med min 100/10 Mbit/s-uppkoppling som jag inte använder till något annat just nu ändå. Det tjänar jag inte några pengar på heller och förväntar mig det inte heller.
<realubot> [Spooky]: Jag är lite nyfiken. Har du testat att köra på olika datorer samtidigt med samma nick? Fungerar det eller blev det något problem?
<realubot> [Spooky]: Peetra frågade om det gick att köra klineter på olika datorer med samma nick. Jag tycker att det borde gå men jag har inte testat själv ännu.
<realubot> För er som undrar vad vi snackar om: http://fah-web.stanford.edu/cgi-bin/main.py?qtype=teampage&teamnum=210289
<realubot> http://ubuntu-se.org/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=208&t=54741
<[Spooky]> realubot: Mm det funkar bra, jag seedar lite filmer och så har du adress till de torrents du seedar?
<Philip5> itmannen: nu ska jag nog åka och shoppa lite fotogrejer :)
<realubot> [Spooky]: Det vat jag inte. Det är torrents från massor av distar. Det är om det går att få fram infon ur torrent-filerna. Men du kan få länkar till distarna som delas mest? Det är väl som som är viktigast att seeda.
<realubot> [Spooky]: http://torrents.linuxmint.com/torrents/linuxmint-11-gnome-dvd-32bit.iso.torrent
<[Spooky]> realubot: Ja tack.
<realubot> [Spooky]: http://torrents.linuxmint.com/torrents/linuxmint-11-gnome-dvd-64bit.iso.torrent
<realubot> [Spooky]: http://torrents.linuxmint.com/torrents/linuxmint-11-gnome-cd-nocodecs-32bit.iso.torrent
<realubot> [Spooky]: http://torrents.linuxmint.com/torrents/linuxmint-11-gnome-cd-nocodecs-64bit.iso.torrent
<realubot> [Spooky]: http://torrents.linuxmint.com/torrents/linuxmint-11-lxde-cd-32bit.iso.torrent
<realubot> Alla Mint seedas friskt hos mig.
<realubot> [Spooky]: http://torrents.linuxmint.com/torrents/linuxmint-11-gnome-oem-32bit.iso.torrent
<realubot> [Spooky]: http://torrents.linuxmint.com/torrents/linuxmint-11-gnome-oem-64bit.iso.torrent
<realubot> [Spooky]: Lubuntu är också väldigt populär.
<realubot> [Spooky]: http://lubuntu.lafibre.info/10.04/lubuntu-10.04-desktop-i386.iso.torrent
<realubot> [Spooky]: http://people.ubuntu.com/%7Egilir/lubuntu-11.04.iso.torrent
<realubot> [Spooky]: Och PCLinuxOS.
<Philip5> ingen mint med kde :(
<realubot> [Spooky]: http://torrent.ibiblio.org/torrents/86e1d10618ae4f2741e5ffc4acbdc8fcd4b41cab
<realubot> [Spooky]: http://torrent.ibiblio.org/torrents/f98f7eaf8baf4cae8176e77ce35354bcae726e06
<[Spooky]> realubot: Hehe ;)
<realubot> [Spooky]: Kubuntu går bra också.
<realubot> [Spooky]: http://torrent.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/simple/natty/desktop/kubuntu-11.04-desktop-i386.iso.torrent
<realubot> [Spooky]: http://torrent.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/simple/natty/desktop/kubuntu-11.04-desktop-amd64.iso.torrent
<realubot> [Spooky]: http://torrent.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/releases/natty/release/dvd/kubuntu-11.04-dvd-i386.iso.torrent
<realubot> [Spooky]: http://torrent.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/releases/natty/release/dvd/kubuntu-11.04-dvd-amd64.iso.torrent
<realubot> [Spooky]: http://torrent.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/simple/natty/alternate/kubuntu-11.04-alternate-i386.iso.torrent
<realubot> [Spooky]: http://torrent.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/simple/natty/alternate/kubuntu-11.04-alternate-amd64.iso.torrent
<Philip5> jaja, nu räcker det
<[Spooky]> realubot: Ok fast jag kan inte seeda lika mycket som dig, jag har bara 1 mbit ut...
<realubot> [Spooky]: Och en överraskning. Foresight Linux.
<realubot> [Spooky]: http://www.legittorrents.info/download.php?id=63cdde2e6148283e27328249e636fc824e6dbd61&f=foresight-2.5.0+2011.03.23-x86-dvd1.iso.torrent
<realubot> [Spooky]: http://www.legittorrents.info/download.php?id=50ea231e9498e5c37c58033d760cf3a2c88f5cc1&f=foresight-2.5.0+2011.03.23-x86_64-dvd1.iso.torrent
<realubot> [Spooky]: Alla Ubuntu är populära också:
<realubot> [Spooky]: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu/alternative-download#bt
<realubot> [Spooky]: Nej. Du behöver inte seeda. Det är inte kul om det segar ner din lina ju.
<realubot> [Spooky]: Men jag har 100/10 så jag upplever inte att Internet blir segt för att jag seedar 37 distar.
<[Spooky]> realubot: Seedar några stycken i alla fall..
<realubot> Transmission visar 1-2 Mbit/s konstant.
<realubot> i upload.
<realubot> PÃ¥ min dator.
<realubot> Jag seedar kanske 30 GB på 15h eller något.
<[Spooky]> Det är ju bra.. ;)
<realubot> Jag snittar kanske 3 CD/h 15h/dygn, typ.
<realubot> Så säg att jag delar ut 45 CDs varje dag.
<realubot> Dock är en del distar DVDs så då blir det ju inte 45st.
<realubot> PÃ¥ Lubuntu 11.04 har jag ratio 328. Jag har tankar ner 1 och delat ut 328. :)
<realubot> Det kallar jag att seeda. :D
<[Spooky]> :P
<realubot> Philip5: Mint finns inte med KDE, eller?
<realubot> Jag hittar inte Mint med KDE på deras sajt i.a.f.
<Philip5> vet inte men det är en besvikelse
<realubot> [Spooky]: Några stycken är bättre än inga. Dock så hade jag inte seedat om jag hade upplevet att Internet går långsammare när jag surfar.
<realubot> [Spooky]: Jag har ett skript som gör så att Transmission bara seedar när skärmsläckaren har status active.
<realubot> [Spooky]: Jag seedar i.o.f.s. hela tiden nu men jag använde skriptet när jag hade 2 Mbit/s-uppkoppling för att bara seeda när jag inte använde datorn.
<Philip5> verkar bara finnas mint 10 med kde
<realubot> Philip5: Ok.
<realubot> Mint 10 och i.o.f.s ganska bra i Transmission också men det avtar väl nu när 11:an är ute.
<[Spooky]> realubot: Hehe ok, Transmission segar ner hela min dator så jag fick ta bort den, kör med qbittorrent istället...
<realubot> *Mint 10 går gansak bra i Transmission, menade jag.
<realubot> [Spooky]: Ok. Det där var ju någon bugg i Transmission, tror jag. Jag hade också hade problem med att Transmission gjorde datorn apseg.
<[Spooky]> realubot: Hehe..
<realubot> [Spooky]: Du får gärna Transmission-skriptet om du enbart vill seeda när skärmsläckaren är på.
<realubot> [Spooky]: Dock så fungerar ju inte skriptet om du använder Transmission för annan tankning eftersom det kommer sätta igång att seeda distarna så fort Tranmission körs.
<realubot> Jag seedar bara Linux-distar så det är enbart då jag kör Tranmission och då fungerar skriptet.
<realubot> Skriptet startar och stoppar helt enkelt Transmission beroende på om skärmsläckaren är inaktiv eller aktiv. Så fungerar det.
<[Spooky]> realubot: Jag har ingen skärmsläckare, allt jag kör kör jag när jag sitter med datorn och efter att jag stängt av skärmen...
<Philip5> realubot: kör du med transmission 2.33 också så det går extra bra att dela ut? ;)
<realubot> Philip5: Varför går det extra bra med 2.33?
<realubot> Jag kör med Transmission 2.05.
<realubot> Här är alla torrent-filerna på ett och samma ställe för den som är intresserad:
<realubot> http://paste.ubuntu.com/681740/
<realubot> Här ser ni: http://i.solidfiles.net/5b491.png
<realubot> Statistiken för 11.04 är nog inte riktigt korrekt. ;)
<realubot> Det är bra tryck efter Lubuntu 11.04 s där behövs nog fler som seedar. Den ligger och pumpar ut hela tiden i Transmission.
<realubot> Mintarna la jag till för någon dag sedan men jag ser att dom kommer starkt så därför behövs fler som seedar Mint.
<realubot> Även om dom ligger längst ner i min statistik ännu.
<realubot> Mint 11
<Philip5> realubot: nyare är ju alltid bättre vet du väl ;)
<Philip5> realubot: fast transmission 2.30 införde ju µTP, UDP tracker och Multiscrape stöd
<Philip5> det är ju tekiniker som det inte är fel att ha i en modern torrentklient
<Philip5> du får goola om du undrar vad de är bra för
<Philip5> och en del annat kom till i både 2.10- och 2.20-serien. compression och en del godis
<[Spooky]> realubot: Vad tror du om två fah klienter på samma dator?
<Philip5> fah?
<[Spooky]> realubot: Det gick bra.. ;)
<[Spooky]> Philip5: http://fah-web.stanford.edu/cgi-bin/main.py?qtype=teampage&teamnum=210289
<[Spooky]> Philip5: Och även denna: http://ubuntu-se.org/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=208&t=54741
<Philip5> aha
<Philip5> menar du att dela ut till olika projekt?
<[Spooky]> Philip5: Man lånar ut cpu kraft till att vika proteiner, så att de kan forka om botmedel till div sjukdommar...
<[Spooky]> *forska
<Philip5> jo jag förstår men jag tänkte om du ville köra med flera klienter samtidigt på samma burk
<[Spooky]> Philip5: Mm jag gör det nu..
<Philip5> realubot: en annan fördel med i7a mot en atom är att folding@home blir gladare om man delar ut sin cpu :D
<[Spooky]> Blir en I5:a här så fort jag får råd att köpa den Mac dator jag vill ha.. ;)
<Philip5> mac är inget jag längtar efter.
<Philip5> jag bygger mina egna burkar med delar jag väljer separat
<[Spooky]> Philip5: Hehe ok..
<[Spooky]> Kör du fah med?
<Philip5> [Spooky]: startade precis den för att testa när jag åker iväg och handlar lite
<Philip5> [Spooky]: ser att du har 25 workunits :)
<Philip5> kör med realubots teamid så han kanske blir glad
<[Spooky]> Philip5: ;)
<[Spooky]> Vi jobbar ju för teamet.. :P
<Philip5> [Spooky]: fick upp om någon passphrase... är det någon särskild eller bara att köra utan?
<[Spooky]> Bara köra utan..
<Philip5> gjorde det
<Philip5> men den använder inte alla mina kärnor :(
<Philip5> bara typ en i taget
<Philip5> aha, man måste slå på smp
<Philip5> så där. då blev det lite mer tryck
<[Spooky]> Hur fixade du det?
<Philip5> http://folding.stanford.edu/English/LinSMPGuide
<Philip5> nu ligger den på 100% på alla
<Philip5> ska iväg och shoppa lite nu så den får stå och krunsha
<realubot> [Spooky]: Iställer för att ha två Fah-klienter på samma dator så kanske det är bättre att använda -smtp flaggan eller vad det heter. Alltså använd funktionen för multicore?
<[Spooky]> realubot: Ok testar..
<realubot> [Spooky]: Om jag förstår saken rätt så är det samma klinent för unicore som multicore men man använder någon flagga när man startar?
<realubot> [Spooky]: Jag tyckte att multicore och unicore hade samma flagga i.a.f.
<realubot> *samma donwload-länk, menar jag. Inte flagga.
<[Spooky]> Hittade att man kan ha en flaga för bonus wus som ger mer poäng...
<realubot> [Spooky]:  ./fah6 -smp -verbosity 9
<realubot> [Spooky]: Jag tror dom länkar till samma fil oavsett om man läser på unicroe-guiden eller multicore-guiden så jag tror skillnaden ligger i att använda -smp-flaggan. Jag har aldrig testat multicore.
<[Spooky]> smp 3 tog jag, har tre kärnor...
<realubot> [Spooky]: Bonus WU? Vad är det för något och vad för flagga då?
<Kurdistan> gött nu är man klar med uppgifterna tills idag.
<[Spooky]> realubot: Nu har jag inte kvar sidan, men stod att det kunde vara unstable med... Kör ./fah -388423 så får du upp listan tror det stod där...
<[Spooky]> realubot: Nu kör min något annat, får se om jag får andra poäng nu hehe "starting mdrun 'Mutant_scan'"
<Kurdistan> Philip5: vad gör du för roligt nu?
<phnom> Hallo hallo
<Kurdistan> phnom: hallo hallo skåning wannabe. :P
<phnom> :P
<lilleman72> ngn som kör med 11.10?? server?
<Kurdistan> lilleman72: :) varför skulle någon köra 11.10 server? server bör vara stabila och köra en beta är bara knas.
<lilleman72> men jag tänkte bara om ngn utvärderar den?
<lilleman72> jag ska bara ha den för hemmabruk
<Kurdistan> lilleman72: :) finns nog någon som kan hjälpa dig. kan inte server snacket.
<lilleman72> ok
 * phnom har förlorat många timmar på kraschad hemmaserver
<lilleman72> jag trycker in 10.10 igen & uppgarderar den
<Kurdistan> lilleman72: om du ska köra server kanske LTS utgåvor är bäst lämpad?
<Kurdistan> phnom: :) har du testat ännu? du vet vad. :P
<phnom> Kurdistan: Eh, låt honom leka, det är säkert nyttigt och sånt...
<phnom> Nope :P
<Kurdistan> phnom: :) ja det är ju hans val. bara förslag. tux förslag. :P
<Kurdistan> phnom: :p latmask.
<phnom> And proud of it
<Kurdistan> phnom: ja, du är ju skåne wannabe. ni är ju lata och stolta. :P
<phnom> Ja, eller nåt..
<Kurdistan> phnom: Philip5 gömmer sig. han smider planer hur KDE ska bli världsdominant. :P
<phnom> Nä, han stack och handlade
<spacebug-> haha
<phnom> Need noms to conquer the world
<Kurdistan> phnom: :P ja, han behöver ju mat för smida planer.
<larsemil> 1337
<phnom> woooo
<spacebug-> här kan man va
 * larsemil sitter och gör en presentation han ska hålla imorgon på en företagarfrukost
<itmannen> Så är jag på ruta 1 igen. Härligt. Nu är det bara att börja om med att synda
<itmannen> lilleman72,  jag har en 11.10 server igång. men det ville sig inte riktigt från början. 11.04 server funkar kanonbra
<lilleman72> om jag vill uppgradera till 11.04...vilket kommando var det då?
<itmannen> lilleman72,  Lättast är nog att du lägger i skivan 11.04 och väljer att uppdatera nuvarande
<lilleman72> itmannen jag kommer att försöka installera den
<lilleman72> itmannen jag har inte den skivan...ghar inge tom
<lilleman72> sudo apt-get upgrade install?
<itmannen> lilleman72,  Aha. Det var synd det
<lilleman72> itmannen det gör inget om jag DL
<itmannen> lilleman72,  http://www.unixmen.com/linux-tutorials/linux-distributions/linux-distributions4-ubuntu/1526-how-to-upgrade-from-ubuntu-1010-to-ubuntu-1104-natty-desktop-a-server
<spacebug-> varifrån kommer idén om att ha programmenyn i toppanelen? Jag har tagit bort det men jag fattar ändå inte hur dom tänker. Ja menar, både blir det mindre överskådligt att fatta vilket programs meny man faktiskt är i (om man har flera på skrivbordet samtidigt) och så blir det ju mycket längre sträcka att röra musen för att komma till menyn.
<spacebug-> det enda positiva skulle väl vara att man tjänar en menyradsstorlek i Y-led på skärmen vilket enbart kan va nödvändigt om man har typ en 8" skärm eller mindre
<realubot> [Spooky]: Ok, jag ska kolla på det ikväll.
<realubot> -388423, menar jag.
<Philip5> itmannen: så där... nu har jag shoppat lite kringgrejs till kameran :P
<Philip5> Kurdistan: nä jag var på media markt
<Kurdistan> Philip5: köpt något nytt?
<Philip5> jo kameragrejs
<itmannen> Philip5,  Hm. ja knäck en fattig gammal man du :D
<Philip5> itmannen: köpte bara en slingshot väska och lite rengöringsgrejer
<Philip5> itmannen: inte så sexigt
<itmannen> Philip5,  Slingshot ?
<Philip5> itmannen: en sådan här: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YY3bNQJ3lf8
<Kurdistan> Philip5: :) inte överraskad.
<itmannen> Nu blir jag lite irri. Ännu inga fler points :(
<lilleman72> itmannen jag har inte desktop installerat?
<itmannen> Philip5,  En ryggsäck mao
<itmannen> lilleman72,  Det vet inte jag vad du har :) Men du vill uppgradera
<lilleman72> ja
<itmannen> lilleman72,  Men då har du instruktioner där
<lilleman72> sudo apt-get install update-manager-core
<lilleman72> +0 att upgradera
<lilleman72> glöm
<lilleman72> :S
<Philip5> itmannen: det är mitt emellan ryggsäck och axelremsväska för den har bara ett  bärband och så kan man dra fram den på magen och plocka ur
<Kurdistan> Philip5: hur går det med kde 4.7 i det förlorade landet? :)
<itmannen> Philip5,  Ok. ja det kan vara smidigt att snabbt komma åt sina prylar om man ser ett snyggt fruntimmer :D
<Kurdistan> itmannen: :) varför så pilsk? du har ju fru.
<itmannen> Kurdistan,  Nä det är inte pga det. Enbart fotointresserad :)
<Philip5> Kurdistan: bara bra
<Philip5> itmannen: jo kanske det. rätt praktiskt
<Kurdistan> itmannen: jaja, vi säger så. :)
<Kurdistan> Philip5: nice.
<itmannen> Kurdistan,  :D
<Kurdistan> nu ska man äta något. ha det gott tux/gnu-vänner.
<itmannen> See you
<itmannen> Hur många är med i Google+ här
<Philip5> itmannen: lite kul att gå och kolla på fotogrejer på media markt för de har ju en hel del objektiv framme som man kan klämma och känna på. mest enklare konsumentobjektiv men ett och annat lite fetare och roligare också. man blir ju sugen på att öppna stora plånboken när man är där :P
<phnom> itmannen: Hepp!
<itmannen> Philip5,  Visst. Roligt för dig om du har en fet plånbok. (glor avundsjukt) Min plånboh kommer det damm ur när jag öppnar :)
<itmannen> phnom,  Vad är ditt nick där då ?
<phnom> nick?
<itmannen> phnom,  Ja i google+
<phnom> Har man nick där? :P
<Philip5> [Spooky]: får man inga poäng på folding@home förrän man gjort sina första 100% eller?
<niklaswe> någon som har idé på fri/öppen mjukvara som folk använder utan att veta om det. Typ apache,bind,postfix m.m
<itmannen> phnom,  Ja det kan man väl ha om man vill antar jag
<[Spooky]> Philip5: Mm..
<Philip5> mm som i vet inte eller mm som i så är det?
<itmannen> Philip5,  Jag tror det är så
<Philip5> ligger fortfarande på 42% av det jag laddade ner som ska krunchas
<Philip5> eller fortfarande och fortfarande. jag ligger på det
<itmannen> Completed 555000 out of 1500000 steps  (37%). Det tar en väldig tid ibland
<[Spooky]> Mm som i ja efter 100% så får du ditt första poäng.
<Philip5> [Spooky]: oki. fick du ordning på smp sedan?
<itmannen> Hacking. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hzC6BONJgsQ
<[Spooky]> Philip5: Mm det rullar på.. ;)
<Philip5> najs
 * itmannen is away: Ospecificerade göromål ska utföras. Men kan lura i kullisen :)
<larsemil> https://irccloud.com/
<E3-Ninja> Godmiddag gott folk :)
<oddy> Tjena. Nyss skaffat ubuntu, är helt ny med ubuntu och undrar vilka program man ska använda. Eftersom jag är en tidigare windows användare. ? :)
<E3-Ninja> det beror på vad du ska gära oddy :)
<E3-Ninja> du kan skaffa vlc, väldigt bra media spelare. open-office för "word" osv
<oddy> av någon konstig anledning så funkar det inte att installera windows igen. Så alla program helt enkelt. :)
<oddy> okej. tack!
<oddy> det finns ingen hemsida eller dylikt som listar alla program som funkar till ubuntu?
<itmannen> oddy, http://appnr.com/
<oddy> tackar så mycket :D
<itmannen> :) Så lite så
<oddy> behöver installera pokerstars på min dator, men dem har bara windows/mac versioner. Kommer det funka med mac?
<oddy> en annan fråga, kan man installera mac på vilken data som helst? :)
<phnom> Om de har en mac-version kommer den rimligtvis fungera på en mac, ja.
<phnom> Och nej, det går inte att installera OSX på vilken dator som helst. (såvitt jag vet)
<phnom> Och mac går inte att installera på data överhudutaget, däremot kan du installera väldigt mycket data på en mac.
<Kurdistan> :( trist med en stabil dist. ingen meck.
<Kurdistan> thats it, byter till arch eller ubuntu.
<phnom> lols
<phnom> Vill du ha meck så ta arch :P
<Kurdistan> phnom: :P ja, får nog ta göra det, när man nått botten av stabilitet. :P
<gusnan> Kurdistan, Vilken distro gjorde dig uttråkad pga stabiliteten?
<Kurdistan> gusnan: :) hemligt.
<phnom> Det är hans egna hemmasnickrade superdist
<gusnan> ahaaa :)
<Kurdistan> phnom: +1
<Kurdistan> :P
<Kurdistan> gusnan: :) vilken dist kör du?
<gusnan> Kurdistan, Debian.
<Kurdistan> gusnan: tråkigt stabilt.
<Kurdistan> :)
<gusnan> hehe, ja, så kan man ju också se det...
<Kurdistan> gusnan: kör du debian stable eller har du testing/unstable repot aktiverad?
<gusnan> KungFredda, nä, jag kör stable. Jag nöjer mig med Testing/unstable i Virtualbox-maskiner.
<gusnan> oops, fel person. Kurdistan :)
<Kurdistan> gusnan: helt rätt inställning. stable vill man ha. men det är ju tråkigt stabilt.
<Kurdistan> :(
<Richiie_> Hallå hallå
<Richiie_> har lite problem kring en sak, det är nämligen så att min webcam funkade Linux native, men när de kom till skype så ville det sig inte men jag hittade sen denna länken
<Richiie_> http://www.ubunturoot.com/2010/05/how-to-fix-webcam-problem-in-skype.html
<Kurdistan> Richiie_: hej.
<airboydkitty> "samma system i mobilen, slaten och skrivbordet." <-- Vad är en slat?
<Kurdistan> Richiie_: har du problem med webkameran i skype men fungerar i övrigt?
<Richiie_> och genom den lyckades jag lösa problemet nu till min fråga så är det så att jag gärna vill ha en applikation launcher på detta, kommandot i sig ser ut såhär. LD_PRELOAD=/usr/lib32/libv4l/v4l1compat.so skype
<Richiie_> Kurdistan: jag har löst webcam problemet
<Kurdistan> Richiie_: kommandon stämmer.
<Richiie_> det är bara det att jag vill skapa en application launcher
<Kurdistan> hade samma problem.
<Richiie_> för att starta automatiskt
<Richiie_> och de vill sig inte
<Kurdistan> Richiie_: det är väldigt lätt.
<Richiie_> = jag måste starta skype via terminalen :(
<Richiie_> varje gång
<Kurdistan> nu kör jag kde i för sig, men gnome ska inte vara svårt.
<Richiie_> Kurdistan: du får väldigt gärna säga steg för steg hur jag får igång min application launcher :)
<Kurdistan> Richiie_: högerklicka på skype ikonen.
<Richiie_> yes
<Kurdistan> ta egenskaper
<Richiie_> edit properties yes
<Richiie_> application in terminal lr ?
<Kurdistan> nej
<Kurdistan> vänta ska se.
<Richiie_> application ska de va isf ?
<Kurdistan> på kde så skrev jag det i kommando raden
<Kurdistan> ej från terminal eller något
<Richiie_> yes men i gnome ser de ut såhär
<Richiie_> tar en screen o lägger upp.
<phnom> Richiie_: Det finns ett fält för kommando, där pejstar du in det.
<Kurdistan> Richiie_: gör så.
<Richiie_> Kurdistan: http://4.bp.blogspot.com/_lh7jyvHkwS4/S_GQl8ttrBI/AAAAAAAAA2o/km9wM7nDAVA/s1600/edit+command.jpg
<Richiie_> exakt sådär har jag skrivit... men inget händer när jag klickar
<Richiie_> endast när jag kör de där LD_preload i terminalen så funkar det.. men inte i meny entryn
<Richiie_> vad gör jag för fel?
<Kurdistan> Richiie_: det ser rätt ut.
<Richiie_> det gör det.. men ingenting händer
<Richiie_> why?
<Richiie_> samma kommando i terminalen skype startar fint
<Richiie_> men den där meny entryn inget händer :S
<Kurdistan> Richiie_: ingen aning vännen för mig fungerar det superb bra.
<Richiie_> nästan så jag får göra ett bash skript
<Richiie_> som exekverar det där?
<Richiie_> lägger kommandot i ett bash skript kör xterm -e /path/till/skript
<phnom> Richiie_: Provat med "application in terminal"?
<Richiie_> självklart har jag de. samma sak där
<Richiie_> ska prova igen bara för att
<Richiie_> Kurdistan: vad kör du med där ?
<phnom> varför har du bash -c innan? Det ska inte behövas
<Kurdistan> Richiie_: menar du vilken dist?
<Richiie_> phnom: för denna guide här sa att man ska använda det
<Richiie_> phnom: http://www.ubunturoot.com/2010/05/how-to-fix-webcam-problem-in-skype.html
<Richiie_> scrolla ner till 64 bit
<Richiie_> det kommandot tvingas jag köra för att "Få skype + webcam funka" vill jag bara ha skype kör jag bara skype givetvis
<Kurdistan> LD_PRELOAD=/usr/lib/libv4l/v4l1compat.so skype   <<<--- Richiie_ ka bara vara så.
<Richiie_> Kurdistan: ska de bara va så och du har X64 va?
<Kurdistan> det spelar nog ingen roll om det är 32 bitar eller 64.
<Kurdistan> jag kör 32 bitars
<Richiie_> Enl guiden där är de skillnad på pathen
<Richiie_> 32 bitar =
<Richiie_> 'LD_PRELOAD=/usr/lib/libv4l/v4l1compat.so skype
<Richiie_> 64 =
<Richiie_> LD_PRELOAD=/usr/lib32/libv4l/v4l1compat.so skype'
<Kurdistan> Richiie_: :) som sagt har ingen 64 bitars.
<Kurdistan> så du kan mycket möjligt ha rätt.
<Kurdistan> LD_PRELOAD=/usr/lib/libv4l/v4l1compat.so skype   <<<--- kan du i alla fall testa detta?
<phnom> Det funkar här
<Richiie_> Kurdistan: ska prova
<Richiie_> phnom: kör du 32 eller 64 ?
<phnom> 64
<Richiie_> och du tog Kurdistans syntax?
<phnom> Nä, samma som dig fast " istället för '
<Richiie_> ok ok och utan bash -c ?
<Richiie_> eller exakt samma som mig fast med "
<phnom> Nä, med bash -c ...  Samma som dig. funkar med ' också
<Richiie_> phnom: wtf :S
<Richiie_> vad är de jag gör för fel då
<Kurdistan> Richiie_: kan du testa precis som phnom beskriver?
<Richiie_> ok phnom beskriver alltså denna raden.
<phnom> Nu kör jag bash -c 'LD_PRELOAD=/usr/lib32/libv4l/v4l1compat.so skype'
<phnom> Och det startar
<Richiie_> ok ok då ska jag prova det vänta
<Richiie_> och du har den på "Application"
<Richiie_> inte application in terminal
<phnom> Exakt
<phnom> Det fixar min upponervända webcam också :)
<Kurdistan> phnom: haha.
<Richiie_> phnom: nej inget händer för mig
<Richiie_> med bash -c 'LD_PRELOAD=/usr/lib32/libv4l/v4l1compat.so skype'
<Richiie_> ska byta ut ' mot " sit
<Richiie_> ist*
<Richiie_> nope med " händer inget heller
<phnom> Richiie_: Säker på att du har libv4l installerat?
<Richiie_> dvs. varken bash -c 'LD_PRELOAD=/usr/lib32/libv4l/v4l1compat.so skype' eller bash -c "LD_PRELOAD=/usr/lib32/libv4l/v4l1compat.so skype"
<Richiie_> funkar för mig
<Richiie_> phnom: ja kör jag bash -c 'LD_PRELOAD=/usr/lib32/libv4l/v4l1compat.so skype' rakt av i min terminal startar det ju..
<Kurdistan> men människa varför har du bash för?
<Richiie_> Kurdistan: ok provar utan då en sek,
<Kurdistan> Richiie_: :) vi har försökt nu förklara samma sak flera ggr.
<phnom> Kurdistan: För att annars säger den att den inte hittar saker :P
<phnom> Så det går inte utan, hade fel.
<Kurdistan> phnom: det fungerar för mig.
<Richiie_> så Kurdistan du menar att detta funkar för dig
<Kurdistan> måste vara :P kde vinst, jippi.
<phnom> Kurdistan: Jamen du kör ju ett konstigt os
<Richiie_> LD_PRELOAD=/usr/lib32/libv4l/v4l1compat.so skype
<Richiie_> rakt av?
<Kurdistan> Richiie_: yes.
<Kurdistan> phnom: mitt os :P knäcker.
<phnom> Kan ju vara så att KDE exekverar det via skalet direkt.
<Kurdistan> Richiie_: :) jag behöver aldrig pilla mer.
<Kurdistan> det bara fungerar
<Richiie_> Funkar inte..
<Richiie_> :(
<Richiie_> har alltså provat bash -c 'LD_PRELOAD=/usr/lib32/libv4l/v4l1compat.so skype' bash -c "LD_PRELOAD=/usr/lib32/libv4l/v4l1compat.so skype"  och LD_PRELOAD=/usr/lib32/libv4l/v4l1compat.so skype
<Kurdistan> Richiie_: om det är jätte viktigt. kan du testa 32-bitars kubuntu?
<Richiie_> ingen av dessa exekverar det som om jag skulle skriva de i en terminal..
<Kurdistan> jag kör i för sig inte heller kubuntu.
<Richiie_> då är min fråga nr 2, ett bash skript som exekverar detta då ?
<phnom> Richiie_: Kolla om det funkar bättre med ett bash-script då
<Richiie_> phnom: har gjort ett och det ser ut som följande.
<Richiie_> #!/bin/bash
<Richiie_> #bash -c 'LD_PRELOAD=/usr/lib32/libv4l/v4l1compat.so skype'#Just for testing, and reminder purpose, that this line i#s gold worth
<Richiie_> ####################################################################################################################
<Richiie_> LD_PRELOAD=/usr/lib32/libv4l/v4l1compat.so skype
<Richiie_> exit
<Richiie_> så basiclly kör jag exterm -e och sen på de skriptet så ska det starta right?
<Richiie_> xterm*
<phnom> Prova utan xterm först
<Richiie_> bara dubbelklicka lr ?
<Richiie_> eller ska jag exekvera det från något shell ? de funkar klockrent
<phnom> Skriv in det istället för det andra kommandot i menyn
<phnom> pathen till scriptet alltså
<Richiie_> blir såhär då..
<Richiie_> /usr/bin/skype.run.sh  sen application in terminal
<phnom> Ja, eventuellt. Vet inte riktigt vad "application in terminal" betyder :P
<Richiie_> Kurdistan: vad menas med "application in terminal" ?
<Kurdistan> Richiie_: ingen aning. men du kan ju testa det.
<Richiie_> nope vill sig inte
<Kurdistan> Richiie_: kan du testa kubuntu 32-bitars?
<Richiie_> har svårt för KDE alltså
<Richiie_> ska fan gå att göra en autostart på det här..
<Richiie_> jag menar kör jag detta i min terminal (vilken som helst)
<Richiie_> LD_PRELOAD=/usr/lib32/libv4l/v4l1compat.so skype
<Kurdistan> Richiie_: :) okej.
<Richiie_> så startar det fint
<Richiie_> måste fan gå.. ska fan gå att kunna få en launcher för detta o slippa skriva in de i terminalen
<Kurdistan> :) Richiie_ lugna sig lite. finns säkerligen lösning på det.
<Kurdistan> jag har inte orkat googla.
<Kurdistan> :)
<phnom> Jag skulle vilja påstå att du har fuckat upp ditt bash eller någon annan env. variabel
<Kurdistan> Richiie_: vilken version av ubuntu kör du?
<Mathias_1979> Hej jag har ett litet problem som jag hoppas kunna få svar på. Det är så här att jag har installerat en lamp server i ubuntu 11.04 har installerat apache, mysql, php5 och phpmyadmin. Webserver fungerar hur bra som helst. problemet är att jag inte har rättigheter att kopiera in filer i mappen www . Jag har provat att ändra ägarskap på mappen genom sudo chown mathias:mathias /var/www
<Mathias_1979> och det verkar som den godtar mitt komando men jag har fortfarande inte rätt att kopiera filer till mappen.
<Kurdistan> Richiie_: ta en titt: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1759012
<Richiie_> phnom: hur då ?
<Richiie_> kör jag $PATH
<Richiie_> så ser jag ju mina miljö variabler
<Richiie_> Kurdistan: jag kör 10.04
<phnom> Nej, då ser du din $PATH
<Kurdistan> Richiie_: ta en titt på länken.
<phnom> Kör du env ser du alla dina miljövariabler
<Richiie_> phnom: ok ok
<Richiie_> här är dem iaf skickar i pastebin ja har inte rört nå env variabler lr ås.
<Richiie_> så*
<Richiie_> phnom: http://pastebin.com/iw5Aqinz
<Richiie_> Kurdistan: jag måste bara fråga
<Richiie_> varför kör han mv på /usr/bin/skype och skapar en skype.original ?
<Kurdistan> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1469720&page=4 <<-<--- Richiie_ kanske lem79 svar fungerar.
<Richiie_> samt vad menar sandyerd17 med sina kommentarer ?
<Richiie_> ok förstår nu
<Richiie_> han ekar in ett kommando i själva binären
<Kurdistan> Richiie_: which skype är som locate
<Richiie_> men funkar det att eka in variabler och exekverbara kommandon i binär filer? o_0
<Kurdistan> den säger var skype befinner sig
<Kurdistan> men mer precis
<Richiie_> jo precis men jag tänkte på detta
<phnom> Richiie_: Det är nog ett skript och ingen binär isåfall
<Kurdistan> which framför:
<Kurdistan> NAME
<Kurdistan>        which - shows the full path of (shell) commands.
<Richiie_> "if you have 64-bit do the following"
<Richiie_> sudo echo -e "#!/bin/bash \nLD_PRELOAD=/usr/lib32/libv4l/v4l1compat.so skype.original" > /usr/bin/skype
<Richiie_> där ekar han ju in en bash exekverbar rad in i binär filen? o_0
<phnom> Richiie_: Han flyttar binären först ju
<phnom> Sen gör han ett skript
<phnom> Som gör precis det ditt skript gör
<Kurdistan> phnom: stämmer.
<phnom> Har du kört det så kan du starta skype som vanligt sen utan att ändra i menyn
<Richiie_> ja de var det jag provade med men inte med den raden
<phnom> Kurdistan: Det vet jag väl ;)
<Kurdistan> :( själv har jag tråkigt stabilt, så jag behöver inte oroa mig för konstiga terminaler.
<Richiie_> Ja de är kul o mecka
<Richiie_> men man vill gärna få en solid lösning som funkar rakt av..
<Richiie_> trodde defenetivt att bara den där LD_PRELOAD raden
<Richiie_> i min application meny skulle fixa det.. men icke
<Richiie_> då kan man fråga sig varför
<Kurdistan> http://forum.skype.com/index.php?showtopic=814971  <<--- hilton snubben har en lösning.
<Richiie_> om terminalen fattar men inte application launchern
<Kurdistan> Richiie_: :) det är roligt att inte pilla och ha sig. man kan göra annat.
<Mathias_1979> Hej! Har ett litet problem som jag hoppas nån av er har ett svar på.
<Kurdistan> Mathias_1979: :( tyvärr kan inget om server. om du har ställt dig som ägare av mappen så vet jag inte.
<Kurdistan> även om vi är många online är det många som inte sitter framför skärmen
<Mathias_1979> Det är lungt :)
<Richiie_> Mattias vilken chmod är den satt på ?
<Richiie_> och som vilken användare körs apache i ?
<Mathias_1979> ja du bra fråga den är satt på default gissar jag för jag har inte ändrat nått
<gusnan> Mathias_1979, http://www.ozzu.com/unix-linux-forum/ubuntu-server-vsftpd-and-user-permissions-t97490.html
<gusnan> Mathias_1979, Den länken kanske kan ge några tips
<Mathias_1979> Tackar jag skall kika på det :)
<Philip5> realubot: jag fick visst 481 poäng på min första WU på folding@home :D
<Philip5> jag kommer med stormsteg
<Kurdistan> Philip5: :P du missade när jag förde kde och kubuntu propaganda. :P
<Philip5> Kurdistan: hoppla, ja det händer väl inte ofta att du gör det
<Kurdistan> Philip5: :P ju då. jag gillar kde och kubuntu.
<Philip5> jojo
<Kurdistan> :) ubuntu i nuvarande status hade jag hellre rekommenderat (k)ubuntu
<Kurdistan> Philip5: vad menar du med jojo? verkar som du ej tror mig. :)
<Namratiug> hey vad använder jag för program för rar format, har itne hittat winrar i linux och vanliga arkivhanteraren funkar inte...
<phnom> Namratiug: unrar
<Namratiug> tackar ^^
<phnom> Vanliga arkichanteraren tror jag kan ta rar sen när du installerat det.
<Namratiug> oke ;)
<Namratiug> btw ngn som ee bra på fingeravtrycksläsare, har nämligen problem med min, den funkar inte
<Namratiug> hittar inte enheten...
<phnom> Vad är det för laptop?
<Namratiug> hp pavilion dv7 - 1093
<phnom> Google is your friend: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=10493961&postcount=6
<phnom> Eller du har redan provat och det funkar fortfarande inte?
<Namratiug> nice ska kolla lite på de där o se ifall de funkar ;)
<airboydkitty> phnom: http://www.drobos13.com/thing/Nqjwz4o5/please-stop-saying-google-it
<Mathias_1979> Tack för länken gusnan det funkade kanonbra :)
<gusnan> Mathias_1979, Gött!
<Namratiug> phnom: vet inte om jag fatta de fel men när jag skriver in första kommandot: sudo fprint-demo funkar de inte...
<Namratiug> eller är de ngt jag ska installera innan? :P
<phnom> airboydkitty: "If you need to tell us to "Google it", instead make the search yourself, find the relevant information and link us directly to it." <- Titta, det var precis det jag gjorde!
<phnom> airboydkitty: och jag var inte ens i närheten av att säga "Google it!"
<airboydkitty> Det är läskigt när folk säger "Google är din vän".
<airboydkitty> Eftersom de är tusen gånger mer ondskefulla än Microsoft någonsin var som värst.
<airboydkitty> Men av någon anledning fått med sig alla geekar.
<phnom> Namratiug: Ja, du måste installera det först
<Namratiug> vad ska jag installera först ? fprint-demo eller något annat?
<phnom> Namratiug: Om du läser hela posten så förstår du nog.
<phnom> Men ja, paketet heter fprint-demo
<Namratiug> jo fast jag gjorde de och när jag skriver in första kommandot går de inte...
<phnom> Det står i texten vad paketet heter och att man ska köra kommandot efter att ha installerat sagda paket... :P
<Namratiug> command not found-...
<Namratiug> aha
<Namratiug> hmm
<Namratiug> ska kolla igen då...
<phnom> Namratiug: sudo apt-get install fprint-demo libpam libfprint
<Namratiug> okej ajg ee lite noob, hmm jag skrev in sudo apt-get install fprint-demo och då stod de att ajg redan har de...
<Namratiug> men skulle jag skriva in hela alltså med libpam libfprint med?
<phnom> libpam och libfprint är för att göra det som står nedanför, så att det går att använda läsaren för att logga in
<Namratiug> hmm  okej
<Namratiug> okej nu testade jag med att skriva apt-get libpam
<Namratiug> men de funka inte heller...
<Namratiug> står att de inte hittar packet...
<phnom> De heter libpam-fprint och libprint0 här.
<Namratiug> oke
<phnom> Det verkar finnas en del "intressanta" buggar med att använda den för inloggning och sudo dock
<Mathias_1979> Vilken är det bästa programmet att använda för att pyssla med  webbsidor css och annat. Till Windows finns Notepad ++ ju är Kate ett bra alternativ för linux?
<phnom> Mathias_1979: Text editor som finns med har typ samma funktionalitet som notepad++
<phnom> Iaf när man kört igång några plugins
<phnom> Namratiug: Här har du en tråd med en massa människor som hittat buggar och annat mysigt: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=760018
<phnom> Mathias_1979: Annars så finns den här: http://www.sublimetext.com/ , sublime 2 (beta) finns till linux.
<Namratiug> hmm nu har jag installerat de där men hur gör jag för att "edit" de där grejerna som står..
<phnom> geany är bra också.
<phnom> Namratiug: Inte en aning :) Jag har faktiskt ingen läsare.
<Mathias_1979> phenom Tack för tipsen
<gusnan> Mathias_1979, testa SciTE också.
<Namratiug> men du ser andra raden, står de installera de två grejerna och sedan edit i **/etc/pam.d/common-auth**
<Namratiug> men hur kommer jag dit eller vad ska jag göra där liksom?
<Namratiug> fattar itne hur jag kommer dit ens...
<Namratiug> eller är de bara o skriva in de kommandon som står under...
<Mathias_1979> okej gusnan :)
<phnom> Namratiug: Först vill jag bara säga att du editerar den på egen risk, det kan nog paja rätt bra om man gör fel där.
<Namratiug> okej men hur gör jag för att edita...?
<phnom> Men om du verkligen vill så skriver du "gksudo gedit /etc/pam.d/common-auth"
<Namratiug> oke skit samma jag ska testa...
<phnom> Fick du det att funka? Så du kunde registrera fingeravtryck och så då?
<Namratiug> har inte kommit så långt
<Namratiug> aa just de, de skulle jag ju gjrot först
<Namratiug> de ska jag kolla innan jag fuckar upp allt...
<Namratiug> just de nu kom jag på vad som va felet, för jag har pillat med de för ngr veckor sedan o kom såhär långt då med, jag hade redan fprint-demo, men felet ee att jag itne har drivrutiner till min enhet...
<phnom> ...
<Namratiug> asså att datorn inte hittar enheten...
<Namratiug> haru ngn aning om hur jag fixar drivrutiner till den?
<phnom> Gå ut på det världsomspännande intranätet och ladda ner dem?
<amelia> *gäsp*
<Namratiug> mm jag har dem på exe fil men hur installerar jag den då?
<phnom> Namratiug: Är det linuxversionen av drivisarna?
<Namratiug> har inte hittat linux version de ee windows version så tror itne de funkar :P
<Namratiug> o har inte hittat ngt annat :P
<Mathias_1979> Förresten någon som vet hur man får ingång ljudet på ett sådant här moderkort: ZOTAC ION ITX N330 F SERIES ION MINI-ITX ubuntu hittar exakt vilket ljudkort det är osv och det finns med i systemet men får inte ut något ljud via hdmi.
<phnom> Finns det inga drivrutiner för den så blir det nog lite svårt.
<lilleman72> Vilken e standard Skrivbordet
<lilleman72> på 11.04
<phnom> Unity är default, om det är det du menar.
<lilleman72> ok
<lilleman72> hur får jag fart på den?
<lilleman72> kommer bara till login på tty
<Kurdistan> Mathias_1979: har du kollat på alsamixer så inget är muted?
<Namratiug> hm okej
<Namratiug> phnom: hur gör jag för att ta bort isåfall för nu varje gång datorn frågar om lösenord vill de först ha mitt vanliga o sedan måste jag skriva in igen för fingerprint också...
<Namratiug> alltså på allt jag behöver lösenord måste jag skriva in de två gånger :P
<Kurdistan> Mathias_1979: du kan också testa avinstallera pulseaudio, för somliga med hdmi verkar pulseaudio ställa till det.
<phnom> Namratiug: Du återställer /etc/pam.d/auth-whateveritsnamewas till det det var innan du meckade i den.
<Kurdistan> starta sedan om.
<Mathias_1979> japp det ser5 inte så ut i allafall
<Namratiug> men jag meckade inte med de...
<itmannen> Namratiug,  har du automatisk inloggning kan det bli så
<Mathias_1979> okej
<Namratiug> mm de har jag men där behöver jag bara skriva in lösen en gång
<Namratiug> men på allt annat två gånger för jag inte har fingeravtrycket...
<itmannen> Namratiug,  ta bort auto
<Namratiug> varför?
<Kurdistan> Mathias_1979: testa och återkom.
<Namratiug> innan jag hade auto behövde jag göra två gånger med...
<itmannen> Namratiug,  För att se om du slipper det du skriver
<phnom> Mathias_1979: Har du valt HDMIn som output i ljudinställningarna också?
<lilleman72> hur startar jag unity?
<Namratiug> har testat de men de funkar inte :P
<Namratiug> men hur gör jag för att avinstallera allt som ajg installerat?
<Namratiug> fprint-demo
<phnom> sudo apt-get remove
<Kurdistan> lilleman72: startar inte unity för dig? kan vara så att din grafikkorts drivare är blacklistade.
<phnom> eller så letar du rätt på det i synaptic och klickar bort det.
<lilleman72> hur ser jag det?=
<Namratiug> merci
<Kurdistan> lilleman72: :) om du försökt installera ubuntu 11.04 och får samma utseende som 10.10 då vet du att dina drivrutiner antingen är blacklistade eller inte stöds.
<Kurdistan> lilleman72: dock lär unity 2d fungera.
<lilleman72> jag installerade 10.10 & körde en upgrade
<lilleman72> hur startar jag 2d?
<itmannen> Kurdistan,  Classic funkar nog alltid
<phnom> *poff*
<Kurdistan> lilleman72: det är inte rekommendera att uppgradera om man har ppa.
<lilleman72> ppa?
<Namratiug> så nice då va de klirrat
<Kurdistan> alltid stabilast att köra nyinstallation om man inte vet hur man uppgraderar
<Kurdistan> itmannen: japp classic fungerar alltid.
<Namratiug> fuck de funka inte :P
<Kurdistan> itmannen: det är ju fallback läge i 11.04 så det borde fungera. :)
<Namratiug> hmm kanske efter omstart...
<itmannen> Kurdistan,  Allt väl denna afton ?
<Mathias_1979> phnom Du menar i dom vanliga inställningarna för ljudet?
<Kurdistan> itmannen: japp. bara bra. väntar :) på en bekant.
<itmannen> Kurdistan,  Aha. Sköt dig snyggt :D
<Kurdistan> itmannen: :) ja då, gör det alltid. gentleman. :)
<itmannen> Kurdistan,  Ok. Säger du det så :)
<lilleman72> Error reading https://launchpad.net/api/1.0/~unity-2d-team/+archive/unity-2d-dai
<lilleman72> l: HTTP Error 404: Not Found
<lilleman72> försöker köra "sudo add-apt-repository ppa:unity-2d-team/unity-2d-dail" men jag får "Error reading https://launchpad.net/api/1.0/~unity-2d-team/+archive/unity-2d-dai
<lilleman72> l: HTTP Error 404: Not Found
<Kurdistan> lilleman72: mökke konstigt.
<Kurdistan> har du kollat på buggrapport?
<lilleman72> http://www.ubuntu-se.org/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=19&t=54415
<itmannen> lilleman72,  Ja det finns ingen sådan sida
<lilleman72> jag e ju där
<lilleman72> http://www.ubuntu-se.org/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=19&t=54415
<Kurdistan> ppa:unity-2d-team/unity-2d-daily
<Kurdistan> du missa y
<Kurdistan> :)
<lilleman72> ahh det e för att texten inte fick plats på irc
<lilleman72> copy åaste
<lilleman72> paste
<Kurdistan> skrev du: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:unity-2d-team/unity-2d-daily
<Kurdistan> ??
<Namratiug> i vilken mapp hamnar program?
<Namratiug> liksom om jag vill gå in i mappen o ändra o kopiera o sånt shit?
<Kurdistan> Namratiug: inställningar hem-partitionen.
<Kurdistan> dock är den dold från start
<Kurdistan> Namratiug: övrigt hamnar i root-partitionen.
<itmannen> Namratiug,  Där ska du nog inte rota allför mycket
<Kurdistan> Namratiug: varför skulle du vilja vara där och pilla? :)
<Namratiug> hmm okej de ee så att jag vill lägga till ett skin i xbmc
<Kurdistan> Namratiug: I see.
<Namratiug> och då bara kopiera in den mappen i xbmc mappen...
<Namratiug> men ee väldigt ny på linux så hittar itne :P
<Kurdistan> Namratiug: öppna terminalen och skriv: locate xbmc
<itmannen> Namratiug,  Sök på xbmc
<Kurdistan> itmannen: alltid bäst söka med terminalen. snabbast och bäst.
<Kurdistan> :)
<itmannen> Kurdistan,  Jo jag vet :)
<Namratiug> okej och nu då?
<Kurdistan> Namratiug: du fick säkert sökvägar inte sant?
<Namratiug> mm en massa...
<Kurdistan> Namratiug: kolla dem som först finns i din home-partition.
<Kurdistan> ta visa dolda filer i din home-partition
<Namratiug> asså home partitionen ee filsystem eller liksom menar ni home mappen? :S
<lilleman72> Kurdistan itmannen jag har följt guiden men jag kommer inte upp till ngt skrivbord iaf?
<Namratiug> och hur gör jag för att se dolda filer?
<Kurdistan> lilleman72: fungerade kommandot jag skrev? sedan är det följa guiden.
<Kurdistan> logga ut och välj sedan unity 2d som skrivbordsval
<itmannen> lilleman72,  Testa detta sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<lilleman72> Kurdistan ja..jag missade Y men la om det
<Kurdistan> Namratiug: kolla på fliken visa.
<Kurdistan> där bör det finnas.
<Kurdistan> lilleman72: fungerade kommandot?
<Namratiug> japp
<Namratiug> men hittar inte xbmc mappen
<lilleman72> Kurdistan den jag glömde Y på ja...och jag följde sen alla andra sudo som fanns med & sen rebootade men jag kommer inte in
<lilleman72> itmannen
<lilleman72> Paketet "xserver-xorg" är inte installerat och ingen information finns.
<lilleman72> Använd dpkg --info (= dpkg-deb --info) för att undersöka arkivfiler,
<lilleman72> och dpkg --contents (= dpkg-deb --contents) för att visa innehållet.
<lilleman72> /usr/sbin/dpkg-reconfigure: xserver-xorg är inte installerat
<coobra> ?
<itmannen> lilleman72,  Ja då är det kanske inte så konstigt att du inte har något grafiskt. Kankse
<Kurdistan> Namratiug: Ubuntu: /home/ANVÄNDARNAMN/.xbmc/skin
<lilleman72> itmannen vad menar du?
<lilleman72> vad har jag missat?
<Kurdistan> lilleman72: har du loggat ut och valt unity2d?
<lilleman72> hur väljer jag det?
<itmannen> lilleman72,  Det är ingen grafikmotor igång
<lilleman72> itmannen hur startar jag den då?
<Kurdistan> lilleman72: har du loggat ut någon gång?
<lilleman72> logout
<Kurdistan> du skriver användarnamn/lösenord
<lilleman72> det skrev jag
<Namratiug> Kurdistan: funkar inte...
<lilleman72> nu e jag vid login
<Kurdistan> lilleman72: kolla där du stänger av ubuntu, det bör finnas logga ut.
<lilleman72> men jag är vid Promten
<Kurdistan> Namratiug: har du hamnat i mappen?
<itmannen> lilleman72,  Installera x-org.   sudo apt-get install xserver-org
<Namratiug> mus pekaren bara laddar
<Namratiug> nej
<Kurdistan> tryck på ctrl+h
<Kurdistan> tror jag det var för se dolda filer i gnome
<lilleman72> itmannen "Kunde inte hitta paketet
<Namratiug> mm de ee de men de funka inte :P
<itmannen> lilleman72,  Hm. verkligen mysko
<Namratiug> asså jag hittar de inte
<Kurdistan> lilleman72: uppgradera inte från 10.10 till 11.04. blir bara massa problem.
<Namratiug> jag ska söka på de där eller var fan ska jag skriva in de?
<Namratiug> i terminalen?
<lilleman72> men jag har upgradetat på min andra burk utan problem
<itmannen> lilleman72,  detta då. sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop x-window-system-core xserver-xorg
<Kurdistan> Namratiug: http://www.addictivetips.com/ubuntu-linux-tips/how-to-view-hidden-files-in-ubuntu-linux/
<itmannen> Kurdistan,  Jasså. Det har jag gjort några gånger utan någa problem
<Kurdistan> itmannen: vad har du gjort utan några problem?
<lilleman72> it shit i helvete vad det rasslade tiöö
<lilleman72> till
<itmannen> Kurdistan,  Upgrade från 10 till 11
<lilleman72> itmannen nu händer det saker
<Kurdistan> itmannen: ja, du vet nog hur man uppgraderar, det är inte bara uppgradera.
<lilleman72> jag hittade ett gfx som jag installera
<Kurdistan> kör man med ppa så måste man avaktivera dem och sedan ändra till uppgradera versionen
<Namratiug> ja men jag vet hur man ser dolda filer och så men jag hittar inte var ska ajg skriva in ubuntu:/home/sebastian/.xbmc/skin
<itmannen> Kurdistan,  Ja kanske det :)
<Namratiug> ?????
<Kurdistan> sedan finns det risk för det spökar på vägen
<Kurdistan> Namratiug: nej.
<Namratiug> nahe
<Namratiug> vad ska jag göra då?
<itmannen> lilleman72,  Hoppas det händer rätt saker bara :)
<Kurdistan> du trycker ctrl+h när du ställt dig home-partitionen.
<Kurdistan> öppna din filhanterare.
<Namratiug> mm de har jag gjort
<Kurdistan> Namratiug: det ska fungera.
<Kurdistan> Namratiug: :) då måste du gjort fel någonstans. för det ska fungera.
<Namratiug> men då ser jag ju bara massa filer?
<Kurdistan> Namratiug: exakt.
<Kurdistan> det är dessa filer som är de dolda
<Namratiug> mm
<lilleman72> itmannen det vetehundan
<Kurdistan> sök nu på .xbmc
<lilleman72> det märker vi
<itmannen> Kurdistan,  Nu förevisar du nog lite överkurs
<Namratiug> okej nu hitta jag de med lite letande
<Kurdistan> lilleman72: kan du kolla på verktyget för bestämma automatisk inloggning i ubuntu?
<Namratiug> fuck va jobbigt
<Kurdistan> där kan du välja att den kör med unity2d
<lilleman72> Kurdistan jag tror det har med att jag kör med den interna graffekortet
<Namratiug> okej går itne att kopiera in ngt i den mappen hur gör jag då?
<Kurdistan> Namratiug: inte alls jobbigt, du är bara ny. kunde du windows i din mors mage?
<lilleman72> men jag har ett externt som jag ska stoppa i snart när den installerat
<lilleman72> det e bara 1 gig som ska ner
<Namratiug> nae sant
<Namratiug> men aja xD
<Kurdistan> Namratiug: vad är det som nu inte fungerar?
<Namratiug> jag kan inte kopiera in de :P
<Namratiug> kommandot ctr + v funkar inte i den mappen
<Kurdistan> Namratiug: vem skrev v?
<Kurdistan> människa det är h
<Kurdistan> och det behöver du bara trycka en gång
<Namratiug> va?
<Namratiug> ja men klistra in...
<Kurdistan> efter det så ska alla dolda filer i din hemma-mapp/partition synas
<Namratiug> skin mappen vill jag ju kopiera in till den mappen
<Namratiug> ja och jag har hittat xbmc mappen där jag ska kopiera in de andra skinnet, men de funkar inte att klistra in de
<Kurdistan> :( kan någon annan hjälpa? jag måste göra annat innan jag får besök.
<Namratiug> måste va ngt med skrivrättigheter...
<itmannen> Kurdistan,  dags för en dusch :D
<Kurdistan> itmannen: :) något åt det hållet.
<Kurdistan> itmannen: ha det.
<Namratiug> men när jag går in i egenskaper hittar är allt låst på rättigheter...
<cahoot> vem äger dir och filer? root?
<itmannen> Namratiug,  Vi tar det från början. Glöm terminalen en stund och öppna filhanteraren
<Namratiug> okej
<Namratiug> mm
<Namratiug> de har jag gjort
<itmannen> Namratiug,  Navigera till din .xbmc
<Namratiug> mm gjort
<itmannen> Namratiug,  Kom ihåg att visa dolda filer
<Namratiug> japp
<Namratiug> alltså jag är i mappen där jag ska kopiera in den andra mappen
<itmannen> Namratiug,  Om du nu högerklickar  i mappemn och väljer egenskaper
<Namratiug> mm
<itmannen> Namratiug,  Vem har skrivrättigheterna ?
<Namratiug> root
<Namratiug> står ägare rott
<Namratiug> root*
<itmannen> Namratiug,  Ok. Har du ett fungerande root-konto ?
<Namratiug> står att jag inte är ägare så jag kan itne ändra dessa rättigheter...
<Namratiug> vet inte vad de ee?
<itmannen> Namratiug,  Det är ett konto med full behörighet att göra allt. Du loggar sen in som root. Tillverka ett lösen:sudo passwd root
<itmannen> Namratiug,  Då kan du sen logga in som root och ändra rättigheterna till dig själv
<itmannen> Namratiug,  Men nyttja root med varsamhet
<lilleman72> vad e kommandot för att avsluta hela datorn??
<cahoot> halt
<lilleman72> ty
<itmannen> CTRL+Alt+Del kanske
<cahoot> eller shutdown -h now
<lilleman72> halt funkar
<lilleman72> nu åker Gforce2MX 440 i:P
<itmannen> lilleman72,  Lycka till :)
<lilleman72> ty
 * itmannen is away: Ospecificerade göromål skall utföras.
<Philip5> itmannen: jag har gått om dig på folding@home :P
<Namratiug> itmannen: fatta inte riktigt vad jag ska göra :P
<Namratiug> hallå?
<Namratiug> itmannen=
<Namratiug> ?
<itmannen> Namratiug,  Vad är det du inte förstå
<Namratiug> hur jag gör de där kontot?
<itmannen> Namratiug,  Skriv detta i terminalen: sudo passwd root
<itmannen> Philip5,  Hm
<itmannen> Namratiug,  Sen så loggar du in som använader root med det lösenord du skapade i terminalen
<amelia> godkväll!
<Philip5> amelia!!!
<Philip5> itmannen: du blir omsprungen på alla fronter ;)
<amelia> hej Philip5!
<amelia> Philip5: hur är läget?
<Philip5> amelia: jodå har varit ute och sprungit i spåret så jag är lite småmatt och borde äta nått. själv då?
<itmannen> Philip5,  Helt jḱlart är det så. Jag fattar inte. Jag måste ha något fel i min folding
<amelia> Philip5: det är skitbra, snart måndag! :D
<itmannen> Philip5,  Ute och sprungit ? Har du kommit i puberteten ?
<Philip5> itmannen: vadå då? vad har du för cpu?
<itmannen> Philip5,  3.nånting :)
<Philip5> itmannen: nej jag brukar springa 1-1,5 mil 2-3 gånger i veckan men jag har tyvärr varit knäskadad större delen av sommaren så det har varit dåligt med sånt nu på senare tid
<Philip5> itmannen: amd eller intel?
<itmannen> Philip5,  Intel
<Philip5> pentium 3?
<itmannen> Philip5,  4
<Philip5> itmannen: sprang stockholms marathon i våras och pajade knät men gick i mål
<itmannen> Philip5,  Jisses då. Huvva vad det låter jobbibg
<Philip5> itmannen: kör du med smp påslaget med din folding då?
<Philip5> itmannen: 4,2 mil att springa på asfalt i stockholms innerstad
<itmannen> Philip5,  smp ? Inte vad jag vet iaf
<Philip5> itmannen: om du kör top eller system monitor av något slag så borde du se om fah bara körs på en cpu-kärna eller inte. vet inte om pentium 4 kanske har två?
<coobra> Alexande Bard !!!!
<amelia> tror inte p4 har två, på sin höjd hyper threading kanske..
<amelia> kolla med cat /proc/cpuinfo om där är en eller två.
<andol> amelia: Fast tycker inte /proc/cpuinfo även att ht:n separata processorer?
<andol> är
<Barre> aaarghhhhh!
<Barre> larsemil: ping!
<Barre> sitter Jörgen Städje och idlar i denna kanal!
<amelia> andol: jo. men då får man ju köra med smp också.
<coobra> :D
<Philip5> itmannen: jag får så där 480 poäng per chunk som jag beräknar :D
<amelia> hej Barre!
<Barre> hej amelia!
<Philip5> Barre barreeee baaarrreee
<amelia> Barre: hur står det till med farbror?
<Barre> Philip5: tjenis mannen!
<Philip5> the man, the myth, the legend
<Barre> amelia: jag är ganska tjock och glad i kväll... men sen blev jag sur och butter....
<itmannen> Philip5,  Något mysko är det. folding går men det står sover i systemet
<amelia> Barre: varför blev du sur och butter då?
<Barre> har suttit i ett par-tre veckor och skapat en presentation om Moln, speciellt inriktat på lagringsmoln, sammlat artiklar och skit, så ser jag att Jörgen Städje på IDG i princip "rippat" min presentation och publicerat på IDG... O.o
<amelia> Philip5 och itmannen: vad räknar ni stuff till?
<Barre> nu kan jag ju inte använda min presentation jue
<amelia> Barre: haha, men hans artikel var rätt bra.
<itmannen> amelia,  Stuff ?
<Barre> amelia: den är ju SJUKT bra... det är ju min presentation...
<amelia> Barre: varför har han stulit den då?
<amelia> itmannen: ja, men till vilket projekt?
<Barre> amelia: för att den är bra?
<Barre> ;)
<amelia> Barre: haha. du kan väl köra den ändå.. ingen som läser IDG ändå.
<Barre> hahahaha
<itmannen> amelia,  Det blir man tilldelad med automatik
<Philip5> amelia: något medicinskt data
<amelia> Barre: speciellt inte de som behöver informationen iaf..
<Barre> men lite snopet är det...
<Barre> great minds think alike...
<amelia> itmannen: men alltså det finns ju massa olika huvudprojekt t.ex. Folding@Home, Seti@Home, Word Community Grid o.s.v.
<itmannen> Philip5,  Jag tror jag måste göra om installationen för att se om det fixar sig
<itmannen> Philip5,  Jo jag vet. Tog för givet vi skrev om Folding
<amelia> Barre: hehe, det blir säkert bra, de där slipsnissarna tål att höra det 17 gånger till minst.
<itmannen> Philip5,  Om du kollar i systemövervakaren. Vad står did fah som då ? Min sover fast den går ?
<amelia> Barre: det värsta som kan hända är att de fattar andra gången de hör det. :)
<itmannen> Completed 600000 out of 1500000 steps  (40%)
<Barre> amelia: jo... men det känns så där när alla kommer tro att jag tagit en IDG-arikel och gjort en presentation av... :/
<Philip5> itmannen: min började precis på en ny så jag är på 0%
<Philip5> itmannen: och nej min står inte och sover. top visar att fah går på 780%
<airboydkitty> HAHAHA! Orm heter schlange på tyska, och snigel heter schnecke. XD
<airboydkitty> Oerhört lustifikt.
<itmannen> Philip5,  Ok. tack. Då är det mao något fel här. jag börjar om
<einand> airboydkitty: på riktigt?
<airboydkitty> Ja.
<airboydkitty> Tyvärr heter dock inte vattensnok "wasserschlange".
<airboydkitty> Det hade varit ultimat roligt.
<einand> lol
 * itmannen is away: Ospecificerade göromål skall utföras.
<airboydkitty> Översättning: runkdags.
<itmannen> airboydkitty,  Vad är det där för barnsliga skrivningar. Skärp dig
<haffe> Söndagskul?
<itmannen> Nu har jag startat en ny folding i en nyinstallerad 11.10
<itmannen> Philip5,  Du är väl op ?
<amelia> itmannen: antar att det var till mig där uppe och att ni då kör Folding@Home... jag kör på World Community Grid.
<Philip5> itmannen: jo bland andra
<itmannen> Philip5,  Jag förmodar att du kan läsa vad som skrivs här :)
<Philip5> itmannen: jo mellan varven när jag väl läser eller läser i urval
<itmannen> Philip5,  http://fah-web.stanford.edu/awards/tcert.php?u=210289&pts=11250. men nog verkar detta konstigt
<itmannen> Philip5,  Snorungar som inte kan uppföra sig har inget här att göra
<amelia> itmannen: tyvärr är det väl så att det inte är snorungarna som har svårast för att uppföra sig.
<itmannen> amelia,  Jasså inte det. men just nu är det så iaf
<Philip5> itmannen: om du vill anteckna så ska jag nog lämna tillbaka min kameraväska och byta den mot en större modell
<Philip5> itmannen: när jag packat den så är den i minsta laget men däremot liten och smidig på ryggen
<itmannen> Philip5,  Anteckna :D Jasså du har för mycket prylar
<Philip5> för stora grejer
<itmannen> Philip5,  Skrytmåns där :D
<Philip5> lite kluven nu faktiskt hur jag ska göra
<itmannen> Philip5,  Men det är väl ingen vits att ha en där du inte får plats
<Philip5> det är så där på gränsen
<Philip5> sedan har jag tänkt köpa en 70-200 glugg som inte kommer få plats men jag har ju ingen än och vem vet när jag väl skaffar en
<itmannen> Philip5,  Men då är det nog lika bra att ta en större. För du lär samla på dig mer
<Philip5> fast större är också klumpigare och det som är bra med den här är ju att den är riktigt smidig
<itmannen> Philip5,  Jo förvisso. Det är nog en avvägning för dig mao
<delhage> jahaja.... Folding@Home... verkar ju intressant
<itmannen> delhage,  Ja det är det verkligen. Du borde ge det en chans :)
<delhage> har ni nåt team?
<Philip5> jo realubot har startat ett team för ubuntu-se
<itmannen> Team 210289
<delhage> kan jag lägga till det i efterhand? och vad heter det?
<amelia> vad har de för grejjer på Folding@Home?
<Philip5> delhage: http://fah-web.stanford.edu/cgi-bin/main.py?qtype=teampage&teamnum=210289
<amelia> på WCG räknar jag på: FightAIDS@Home, Human Proteome Folding, Help Fight Childhood Cancer och Drug Search for Leishmaniasis.
<Philip5> amelia: teamgrejen kör för den här: http://folding.stanford.edu/English/Science
<Philip5> Human Proteome Folding
<delhage> vad är PASSKEY och behövs det?
<itmannen> delhage,  No
<delhage> ok
<Philip5> delhage: nä precis. det är bara enter
<Philip5> itmannen: nu gick jag visst upp på en fjärdeplats
<itmannen> Philip5,  Hm. Det tror jag inte ett smack på. Du har nog hackat sidan
<amelia> Philip5: den länken funkade inte. :/
<Philip5> amelia: hmm, funkar för mig
<itmannen> amelia,  För mig också
<itmannen> amelia,  Funkar alltså :)
<amelia> Philip5: nu funkade den.
<delhage> hur lång tid tar ett jobb?
<Philip5> amelia: du var nog bara lite bannad ;)
<itmannen> delhage,  Det beror på hur stort jobbet är
<amelia> Philip5: jaså?
<amelia> Philip5: de gillar kanske inte mig för att jag räknar stuff åt andra projekt.
<Philip5> så kan det också vara
<peyam_> hur e det
<coobra> :D
<coobra> asså hallo eeler
<delhage> min laptop blev plötsligt väldigt varm då jag startade folding@home ;)
<airboydkitty> coobra snackar som han i Rally.
<coobra> gör jag det ?
<coobra> :D
<airboydkitty> Han som alltid slutar med "eller".
<antii> delhage: sånt trams
<Richiie_> phnom: är du kvar?
<antii> seti ska det vara
<Richiie_> jag har ett problem med skype här
<Richiie_> De är nämligen så att jag måste göra såhär för att få min webcam fungera i skype
<Richiie_> http://forum.skype.com/index.php?showtopic=814971
<Richiie_> dock funkar de inte att skapa en application launcher så jag är inne på att göra ett bash skript som exekverar det där LD_PRELOAD kommandot
<Richiie_> ngn som kan hjälpa mig me detta måtro?
 * itmannen is away: Ospecificerade göromål skall utföras.
<Richiie_> hmm
<peyam_> Kissie <3
<itmannen> Nu var det väl som rackarn om mina points inte ska börja synas snart. En nyinstallation av Folding@ Home i ren dator
<[Spooky]> itmannen: De syns om inte jag har helt fel..
<[Spooky]> 276 och 4 WU:s..
<itmannen> [Spooky],  Jo men antalet är åt pipan
<airboydkitty> Vik några tidningssidor istället.
<[Spooky]> itmannen: Sidan uppdateras inte on the fly så att säga...
<itmannen> [Spooky],  Nä jag förstår det. men det har varit på 276 i flera dagar nu
<[Spooky]> airboydkitty: Då hjälper man ju inte forskarna... :/
<[Spooky]> itmannen: Skumt..
<airboydkitty> Att ha sin dator igång jämt och slösa el kanske inte hjälper världen så mycket heller...
<airboydkitty> Och slita på hårdvaran.
<itmannen> [Spooky],  Amen. Det kan man lugnt säga
<[Spooky]> airboydkitty: Bäst att du stänger av då.
<itmannen> [Spooky],  :D. Rärr så
<itmannen> Hm. Rätt :)
<airboydkitty> [Spooky]: Jag kör inga sådana program.
<airboydkitty> Och låter datorn vila när jag vilar.
<[Spooky]> itmannen: Hm, jag vet inte hur jag hjälpa dig, är själv noob med fah.. ;)
<itmannen> [Spooky],  Jag får se nu om det kanske fixar sig efter min nyinstallation av både dator och folding
<[Spooky]> itmannen: Jag tror den börjar från 0 om man installerar om och tar bort work mappen...
<itmannen> [Spooky],  Ok. Det kan iaf inte bli så mycket sämre :)
<[Spooky]> Men nu sängen för min del, vi ses grabbar & flickor.. ;)
<itmannen> [Spooky],  See you
<CasperN> SWAMP VILLAGE
<CasperN> whops
 * x_link gör 00:00-dansen!
<CasperN> :)
<einand> vad är korrekt sätt att aktivera multivers ifrån terminalen
<CasperN> einand: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-enable-the-universe-and-multiverse-repositories-in-ubuntu-804-hardy.html
<CasperN> står längre ned
<CasperN> bör väl vara liknande nu?
<einand> jo
<einand> så gjorde jag
<einand> tänkte om dom hade något snyggare sätt, dom har ju sitt egna för att lägga till ppa
<Kurdistan> jippi klara mig med v.35 j-vla nätbaserade frågor med 2 min marginal. :)
<CasperN> grattis, vad det nu innebär
<Kurdistan> CasperN: :) innebär att nätkursen jag läser första veckans tester är avklarade och godkände.
<CasperN> ok
<Kurdistan> man vill ju inte direkt börja med ett U för terminen. :)
<Kurdistan> CasperN: :) tack.
<CasperN> vad är det för kurs då?
<itmannen> Kurdistan,  Duktig ponke :)
<CasperN> ämne
<Kurdistan> :) nätbaserade kursen har inget med IT utan medicin.
<Kurdistan> CasperN: bioinformatik.
<CasperN> så du ska lära dig droga rätt?
<itmannen> CasperN,  :D
<Kurdistan> :) CasperN typ.
<CasperN> cooolt
<Kurdistan> CasperN: :) coolt och coolt. klara mig med 2 min. Hade jag fumlat med skicka till ping pong två minuter senare eller svarat fel då hade man inte sovit bra.
<Kurdistan> itmannen: tack. :)
<einand> så
<einand> vad görs folkisar?
<CasperN> då kan du med gott samvete supa nästa helg då :)
<einand> varför?
<Kurdistan> einand: :) CasperN och itmannen gratulerar mig för min mini lycka. :)
<CasperN> Kurdistan alltså
<einand> vad för mini lycka?
<Kurdistan> CasperN: :) tyvärr inte. vi har x antal uppgifter som behöver vara klar till varje veckoslut. blir jag klar tidigare än idag/igår, ja då blir det nog :) något trevligt.
<Kurdistan> einand: :) studierelaterad.
<einand> ok
<einand> vad studerar du?
<Kurdistan> :) hjälper människor att droga sig rätt :P
<einand> ok
<CasperN> :D
<einand> trevligt
<Kurdistan> einand: :) ja vi behövs. vad skulle annars alla gamla farbröder/mostrar ta vägen :)?
<einand> själv har jag lärt mig att jag tillhör den promillen som inte får smärtstillande effekt av kodein
<einand> det hade väl inte vart så illa, om det inte vart det att det även förstärkte smärtan
<Kurdistan> einand: :) ja, vad ska man göra somliga har lite annorlunda metaboliserande enzymer.
<einand> Japp
<CasperN> einand: vad får du istället då?
<einand> Kurdistan: jag blev som en helkväll på krogen helt konstigt. Sedan så domna hela kroppen bort utan smärtan
<einand> så det var bara den kvar att tänka på hela tiden
<einand> CasperN: jag skit i smärtställande efter det
<Kurdistan> einand: det var inte vanlig biverkning du fick av kodein.
<einand> Kurdistan: nä, men den hände
<Kurdistan> einand: vad är det generiska namnet av läkemedlet du tog?
<Kurdistan> Treo?
<einand> Codin
<einand> eller nått sånt
<Kurdistan> citodon?
<Kurdistan> einand: kan vara så du överdosera.
<einand> tja, om ett piller är överdos
<Kurdistan> einand: vad gav flum läkaren för svar?
<einand> flum läkaren?
<einand> var en tandläkare, som inte prata så bra svenska, så förstod inte ens hälften vad han sa
<itmannen> Nu måste en mycket gammal äldre farbor göra kväll. Ha de gott folket. Och sköt er snyggt
<Kurdistan> einand: :) tandläkare är fortfarande läkare.
<CasperN> läkaren måste varit heronist, därför du bara fick kodein och inte något dyrare och effektivare
<speedxcore> vilket switchmärke bör jag köpa, om jag bara vill ha en enklare unmanaged gigabitswitch för LAN? Är det kanske mer prisvärt att köpa nån beggad cisco eller så?
<einand> var någon blandning med paracetamol med
<Kurdistan> :P snacka inte illa om invandrare, alla har inte lätt för svenskan. syrran min pluggar till tandläkare.
<einand> jag snackar inte skit om invandrare, hade det vart en inbiten skåning eller norrlänning hade jag förstås precis lika lite
<Kurdistan> einand: :) okej.
<einand> det har inget med om man är invandrare att göra eller inte
<Kurdistan> einand: i för sig är skåningar också invandrare. brukar gräva varje år där för ett självständigt skåne.
<Kurdistan> :P
<CasperN> jag hade en gång en dansk tandläkare, det var nära att sluta riktigt illa
<einand> CasperN: du talar väl inte som en dansk nu va ?
 * itmannen is away: Ospecificerade göromål skall utföras.
<CasperN> han och den andre tandläkaren begrep inte ett skit av vad den andre sa
<einand> är kärna 2.6.39 rolig
<CasperN> nej, som tur är fanns en tredje svensk i närheten så de blev majoritet
<einand> föresten, har den inte bytt namn till 3.x änu?
<Kurdistan> einand: kör du den kärnan nu?
<einand> jag är påväg att slänga in 39
<Kurdistan> minns jag inte fel så har 2.6.39 kärnan en hel del problem med webkameror.
<speedxcore> haha, jag låg i tyskland en gång hos tandläkaren =), förstod inget alls. Bra service dock, 2 sköterskor, 1 tandläkare, en kvalité på vården vi aldrig ser i sverige. Flasha med EU-health kortet kosta 150. För något som kostar 1200 eller så i sverige. Var en akut rotfyllning, dessvärre.
<einand> speedxcore: bara 1200 för rotfyllning, var ett par år sedan?
<einand> jag drog ut en tand, bara det gick på nästan 2000kr
<Kurdistan> speedxcore: :) kommer få gratis tandvård när syrran blir klar med sin utbildning. sedan har man färdigutbildad tandläkare i släkten.
<Kurdistan> pluggar specialist. :)
<speedxcore> einand: den brukar vara i flera steg. det akuta elementet är inte så dyrt.
<einand> ok
<einand> visserligen en visdomstand jag drog ut
<CasperN> tandläkare måste vara de mest hatade som finns ända tills man har tandvärk
<speedxcore> men tyskarna har fortfarande 150kr besöket oavsett göromål, lite som vår vårdcentral. Talas rätt tyst om det =)
<Kurdistan> einand: vilken dist kör du? ubuntu 11.04 kör med äldre och 11.10 med 3 serien.
<einand> CasperN: jag hatar min tandläkare ännu mera nu, jag är typ 98% säker på att han drog ut fel tadn
<einand> Kurdistan: jag kör gentoo
<Kurdistan> einand: haha fel tand.
<CasperN> sånt händer ju tyvärr
<einand> Kurdistan: hade ont i underkäken han envisades med att det var överkäken
<Kurdistan> einand: då är du hardcore. vad tog installation halv sekel? :)
<einand> Kurdistan: 30min
<speedxcore> Kan rekommendera alla tandtråd och mellanrumstandborste, morgon och kväll. Inge slarv och inga hål.
<einand> tog 2h på min gamla maskin
<Kurdistan> einand: 30 min att installera gentoo? det tror jag knappast. du måste köra gentoo baserad disto.
<einand> jag har aldrig haft hål, dock så hade jag en visdomstand som växte helt snett
<einand> Kurdistan: använder ubuntu och bygger debian från stage2 (eller stage3 numera men samma förfarande som stage2)
<einand> menar gentoo
<CasperN> jag har permanent metaltråd på insidan över och under, skitstörande för att tandtråd inte fungerar, samt att det samlas en satans massa tandsten lätt
<einand> skrev fel
<Kurdistan> einand: ingen aning vad stage2 ller 3 är för något. bara att gentoo är inte leka med. :)
<speedxcore> CasperN: jo tandsten är ett gissel. Jag småäter en massa, går till hygienist 3-4ggr per år, snart dags att boka en tid igen
<einand> jag går till hygienist vart 10onde år
<speedxcore> CasperN: reglerar du dina tänder? varför på insidan?
<CasperN> har aldrig haft hål dok, men tandköttet mår ju sådär
<Kurdistan> einand: helt rätt. :)
<Kurdistan> CasperN: samma problem här, tandkött, det finns i släkten tyvärr.
<CasperN> speedxcore: hade tandställning större delen av tonåren, så det har blivit kvar där
<speedxcore> mkey
<Kurdistan> :) nog om tänder och tandläkare.
<CasperN> jupp, nu pratar vi om fötter istället
<Kurdistan> CasperN: haha.
<Kurdistan> är det någon som har tagit en titt på nya mandriva?
<speedxcore> Kurdistan: nepp? något coolt där?
<Kurdistan> speedxcore: både och. det var länge sedan mandriva släppte ny dist, så det är alltid roligt se hur det går för gamla stor disten.
<Kurdistan> det var ju förr ett av dem allra bästa nybörjardistarna.
<Kurdistan> speedxcore: finns en del nya finesser, men sedan finns det säkerligen en del som kommer reta upp de gamla vana.
<Kurdistan> lite som ubuntu med unity
<einand> vad tror ni om kärna 3.0.4
<Kurdistan> einand: ja, du, man hoppas ju på att batteritiden kommer återgärdas, men det verkar vara mer vendor problem som inte har bästa linux stödet.
<einand> japp
<einand> kör sandy bridge med
<CasperN> något nytt kul i 11.10 betan då?
<einand> sämsta stöded av dom alla
<Kurdistan> http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=lgs_2011   <<---- ni kan göra den här testen.
<Kurdistan> kan vara bra information för utvecklande ta del av.
<Kurdistan> CasperN: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/09/aero-snap-oneiric/ . kör dock inte buntu, så om det finns något nyare så vet jag inte.
<Kurdistan> buntu 10.10 blev min sista buntu dist.
<Kurdistan> kan bli den sista buntu disten någonsin, men man ska aldrig döma ut buntu.
<einand> ubuntu är ingen dist man normalt vill köra
<CasperN> Kurdistan: mjo jag är rädd för att 10.10 är min sita också
<CasperN> sista*
<CasperN> men det har jag sagt många gånger
<Kurdistan> CasperN: jag har hittat rätt med en underbar dist.
<Kurdistan> uppfyller alla mina önskningar när det kommer till hur en dist ska fungera.
<Kurdistan> allt bara fungerar och jag behöver inte ödsla tid på fixa. när man fått den som man vill, så kan man bara luta tillbaks.
<CasperN> låter tråkigt
<CasperN> nästan som windows
<Kurdistan> CasperN: jag tror ändå buntu går rätt väg, även om den inte kommer vara smärtfri.
<Kurdistan> CasperN: :) nja, nu tog du i. installerar hellre ubuntu än windows.
<Kurdistan> windows 8 lär inte göra många användare glada.
<CasperN> syftade på att "allt fungerar" det vill man ju inte, problemlösning är ju det som gör att man sitter i linux
<Kurdistan> med sin smartphone look.
<Kurdistan> CasperN: du driver väl när du säger att allt bara fungerar i windows?
<Kurdistan> jag har personligen haft minst lika stora om inte större hårdvaruproblem med windows än ubuntu/linux.
<CasperN> jag har då aldrig haft några problem, men sedan så använder jag det iof så sällan
<speedxcore> Känner lite samma här. Kör iofs 11.04 utan unity
<speedxcore> Unity känns inte riktigt färdigt
<Kurdistan> speedxcore: det är för att unity faktiskt ännu inte är klar. lär bli klar får man hoppas till LTS.
<CasperN> Aero-Snap var ju snyggt
<CasperN> 1+ till ubuntu 11.10
<speedxcore> Kurdistan: jag ogillar egentligen alla dessa UI med stoooora ikoner och massa junk effekter som bara är ms-laggar egentligen.
<Kurdistan> CasperN: håller med väldigt snygg funktion med aero-snap.
<CasperN> japp, brb te
<speedxcore> avskyr apples senaste LION med =)
<Kurdistan> speedxcore: du kan ju köra utan DE och bara WM.
<CasperN> ska nog prova 11.10 i virtualbox
<speedxcore> Kurdistan: jo blir så nu =)
<Kurdistan> speedxcore: då har du en lättviktad dist.
<Kurdistan> snabb.
<Kurdistan> :)
<speedxcore> Kurdistan: ironiskt att folk köper högupplösta skärmar, för att sen få plats med lika lite info som en amiga iaf.
<Kurdistan> speedxcore: :) ligger hel del sanning i det.
<speedxcore> 128x128 ikoner =)
<einand> det där med windows7
<einand> alltså folk har 16:9
<einand> och så väljer dom att lägga den längst ner
<einand> varför inte använda bredden i ställlet
<einand> finns ingen skrivbordsmiljö jag sett som kan det på ett vettigt sätt
<speedxcore> Kurdistan: man märker en väldig skillnad på konsumenter och proffs idag. många proffs känner sig svikna av apple t.ex. Dom har jobbat mer med det kassa-inbringande konsument funktionerna.
<speedxcore> jag som proffs köper highres skärm för att få plats med mer saker.
<einand> speedxcore: är inte det att ta i att ett pro använder osx
<einand> inte ens på media är dom bra längre
<speedxcore> einand: nej, apple är vanligt inom media. Många mediabolag kör enbart mac, dit hör även många webbutvecklare.
<einand> speedxcore: pga gamla myter ja
<speedxcore> einand: möjligt. Men gå in på valfri webbyrå/reklambyrå/produktionsbolag
<einand> dom kör det pga att apple en gång var bra, inte för dom längre är bra
<Kurdistan> dock verkar ubuntus docka/unity och dash eller vad den nu heter börjat bli bättre.
<Kurdistan> inte lika störande när man ser skärmdump
<Kurdistan> :) är det inte lite lustigt att microsoft med sina office paket inte ens stödjer äldre upplaga.
<einand> speedxcore: jodå, jag vet hur världen ser ut
<Kurdistan> office 2003 är helt oanvändbar om man sparar i docx i 2007/2010.
<Kurdistan> medan :) libreoffice stödjer allt.
<einand> Kurdistan: fast det kan jag ändå acceptera
<realubot> einand: Vad gillar du det här då: http://i.solidfiles.net/05ebd.png
<speedxcore> einand: photoshop saknas till linux är väl det enda egentligen, det och vettiga video program. Om adobe bara släppte det till linux istället.
<Kurdistan> speedxcore: kan du utveckla det där lite. skulle vara intressant läsa faktiskt. jag visste inte att proffs som använder apple börjar känna sig sviken.
<einand> speedxcore: japp, eller säger "Du det är ok att köra wine"
<einand> eftersom det fungerar utmärkt där
<speedxcore> iofs har jag fått PS CS5 att funka någorlunda i wine.
<realubot> einand: Panelen till höger. Det gäller bara att köra med riktiga Xmonad istället för blutile så jag får bort titlebaren högst upp.
<Kurdistan> einand: acceptera att windows tvingar sina användare att köpa nyare office paket för att dem nyare inte stödjer äldre format?
<speedxcore> Kurdistan: faktum är att just office biten håller på att kapas av google
<einand> Kurdistan: jag accepterar att utvecklingen går framåt, Senaste office kan utan problem spara i ett format som är bakåtkompatibelt
<speedxcore> många företags anställda samt studenter inser att dom kan samarbeta mkt bättre med docs
<einand> så photoshop gör fel med
<einand> du kan inte öppna korrekta CS5 filer i tidigare versioner
<speedxcore> einand: jo det är lite illa
<einand> det är väl snarare bra
<einand> så du menar att filerna skall vara helt låsta från utveckling?
<einand> värre hade väl vart om du inte kunnat öppna 2003 filer i nyare office
<Kurdistan> speedxcore: jag hoppas google docs blir lösningen, men jag kommer hålla mig så gott jag kan till hederliga kontorsprogram. molnet i all äran, men inte min grej ännu.
<speedxcore> einand: överhuvudtaget stör jag mig på att apple och adobe och microsoft släpper så mkt onödigt för släppandets skull. Inom open source har program en tendens att utvecklas tills dom är riktigt bra.
<einand> japp, men dom är inte bakåtkomaptivla heller
<Kurdistan> einand: bakåtkomp.? nu har jag inte testat 2010, men 2007 var definitivt inte det så jag tvivlar 2010 kan stödja dokument från 2003.
<einand> Kurdistan: fungerar utmärkt
<Kurdistan> einand: kör du i wine eller virtualbox?
<CasperN> photoshop är ju förståligt, det är ljusår mellan de senaste versionerna
<speedxcore> Kurdistan: absolut. Det intressanta är snarare att IT-chefer, sysadmins osv, ser sin auktoritet undergrävas. Folk börjar köra docs i organisationen för att dom kan... =)
<einand> Kurdistan: wine
<Kurdistan> einand: okej. jag har inte office 2010 och tänker inte köra warez grejer.
<einand> CasperN: docX också, eftersom det är en helt ny metod
<einand> Kurdistan: kör inte heller warz
<Kurdistan> speedxcore: okej, odt är annars bättre format att spara saker i. då kan man vara säker att det kommer alltid fungera.
<speedxcore> Kurdistan: folk skiter väl i sånt =)  Icke nördiga, vill bara att det ska funka, NU!!! Framtiden, den får någon annan ta tag i.
<Kurdistan> speedxcore: :) okej.
<CasperN> är ju tyvärr så
<Kurdistan> annars ska man använda något proffsigt så kör man Lyx.
<einand> nja, jag tror det kommer dröja innan Openoffice slår
<einand> det ser helt enkelt för fult ut
<Kurdistan> Lyx är ljusår bättre än microsoft word eller libreoffice.
<speedxcore> Kurdistan: blir iaf tuffare och tuffare för windows-sysadminen att konkurrera med google och försvara sitt jobb.
<einand> speedxcore: absolut, särskilt om man har en korkad vd
<Kurdistan> einand: jag gillade inte heller utseenden med openoffice när jag började med linux, men nu tycker jag den är befriande.
<Kurdistan> och lättare navigera än ribson spektaklet.
<einand> Kurdistan: när jag började med linux fanns inte openoffice ;)
<speedxcore> einand: du menar att vd är korkad om man går mot molnet? eller?
<Kurdistan> speedxcore: :) kör som sagt med Lyx, om man nu vill kalla sig proffs.
 * einand använder ingen ordbehandlare, anser LaTeX gör jobbet
<Kurdistan> einand: är smart.
<einand> speedxcore: både ja och nej
<Kurdistan> alla vetenskapliga böcker jag läser är skrivna i Latex/Lyx.
<einand> :)
<CasperN> som alltid, folk är rädda för inlärningskurvan
<CasperN> ingen vanlig användare orkar med latex
<speedxcore> Hmm, inte så insatt.. det är ett markups/layout språk för ordbehandling?
<einand> latex gillar jag, för då kan jag jobba med att skriva, och inte tänka på layout
<CasperN> speedxcore: stämmer
<Kurdistan> CasperN: ja därför ska man istället lära sig Lyx. :)
<Kurdistan> einand: +1
<einand> fundera på DocBook en gång
<einand> men känds för klumpigt
<speedxcore> Får en känsla av att den "dumma" massan aldrig kommer använda latex =)
<speedxcore> kollade dokumentationen lite
<Kurdistan> ha det bra boys/girls nu kallar sängen.
<realubot> Hur gör man för att få alias att fungera med tabulator-funktionen?
<einand> skall den väl göra automatiskt?
<gusnan> realubot, gör det inte det automatiskt?
<gusnan> einand, ok, du var snabbare. :)
<realubot> gusnan: Nej.
<realubot> Jag har lagt in alias i .bash_aliases och efter det fungerar inte Tab-funktionen i.a.f.
<CasperN> hmm nytt arch linux idag
<realubot> Jag skapade filen .bash_aliases och la in några alias därefter körde jag source .bashrc
<realubot> Då fungerar mina alias men det går inte att få upp kommandona genom att tabba.
<realubot> Jag snackar skit.
<realubot> Det gör det visst.
<einand> CasperN: vad är nytt?
<CasperN> vet inte, vet inte hur arch fungerar
<einand> ok, ingen changelog?
<CasperN> tror jag uppfattade fel från distrowatch
<CasperN> Lanseringsdatum     2011/09/04
<realubot> Det är bara det att mina alias är så enkla att det finns så många alternativ så jag måste skriva ut hela aliaset för att inte lista massor av kommandon.
<CasperN> jo, det står så för den version som gäller
<einand> ok
<CasperN> fel av mig som sagt
<realubot> sear+tabb för att använda: alias search='apt-cache search'
<einand> CasperN: arch är rullande release så bör inte vara någon större skillnad
<CasperN> nej, kom på det, och det var ju inte länge sedan 4.2 släpptes
<realubot> Vad har ni för alias?
<einand> rm realubot
<realubot> einand: fungerar det?
<einand> nä
<realubot> Nehe.
<realubot> "To install a base system, boot from any Alternate CD and choose "Install a command-line system." It is exactly the same command-line system on Kubuntu/Xubuntu/Ubuntu Alternate CDs."
<realubot> Hur mäter jag hur mycket upload/download ett speciellt program har? Om jag t.ex. vill veta exakt hur mycket av systemets totala upload/download som Firefox står för?
<realubot> "nethogs - Net top tool grouping bandwidth per process"
<realubot> Något bättre?
<einand> ntop
<realubot> Ok.
<realubot> Det borde finnas en funktion för att få ett speciellt program att ligga on top istället för att trycka Alt+Tab för att stega fram till rätt program. T.ex. att SuperKey+T alltid får Terminalen att ligge on top av alla fönster.
<realubot> Eller finns detta?
<realubot> Om jag har Fiirefox, Nautilus, Terminalen och Transmission på samma arbetsyta så borde det finnas en funktion för att lägga ett fönster överst med en tangentbordskombination utan att behöva stega med Alt+Tab.
<realubot> T.ex. SuperKey+T för att lyfta fram Terminalen.
<realubot> Det kanske finns i Compiz? :S
#ubuntu-se 2012-08-27
<realubot> einand: tilt shift.
<einand> realubot: ?
<realubot> einand: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Miniature_faking
<einand> realubot: varför länkar du det till mig?
<realubot> einand: Det är coolt.
<realubot> einand: Har du tagit några sådana fotografier?
<einand> ja
<realubot> einand: Det är bra.
<einand> japp
<realubot> Det ljusnar fortfarande tidigt. :)
<realubot> Sommaren håller i sig.
<realubot> Tänk om det inte kommer en vinter. :S
<realubot> Vad ska björnarna som går i ide hela vinterna få tiden att gå då? :S
<realubot> *vintrarna
 * realubot biter på naglarna.
 * realubot undrar vad Google tycker om att Expressen har meta refresh på förstasidan.
<realubot> :|
<realubot> Ny iFån och ny mindre Ipad på G?
<gecko> Godmorgon Sverige
<realubot> gecko: God morgon turken.
<gecko> Turk på burk smakar urk
<gecko> realubot< Bli inte arg på mig nu. Men vad var det för kommando för att se vilka IP som är igång i mitt LAN
<gecko> Via terminalen så klart
<gecko> Orsaken är att jag inte kommer åt min wifi-router
<gecko> Den funkar men jag kommer inte in i den
<realubot> gecko: Måste du inte pinga en mängd IP-adresser för att se det?
<gecko> Jo men det finns ett kommando som jag glömt bort som listar alla IP som används i lanet
<realubot> gecko: ifconfig -a?
<realubot> gecko: Du tänker kanske på nmap?
<gecko> Hm. Var det så kanske
<realubot> gecko: Annars är väl det här en metod:
<realubot> for ip in $(seq 1 254); do ping -c 1 192.168.1.$ip>/dev/null; [ $? -eq 0 ] && echo "192.168.1.$ip UP" || : ; done
<realubot> Där du pingar en mängd IP på ditt LAN.
<gecko> Jisses :)
<gecko> Ska done" vara med också?
<realubot> Japp.
<realubot> Det är ju slutet av if-satsen som svarar med IP-adressen och UP om den hittar ett IP.
<gecko> realubot< Du är ett geni. Tack du har räddat min dag. Igen :)
<realubot> gecko: Pengarna?
<realubot> gecko: Var är pengarna? Smakar det så kostar det.
<realubot> gecko: ;)
<gecko> realubot< Och jag skickar lite 2 Turkiska Lire som tack :)
<realubot> Hehe.
<gecko> Kom nu inte och säg att jag är snål :)
<realubot> gecko: Jag tycker det du är generös. Vad står turkiska lire i? 10 000 kr per lire?
<gecko> 100 Skr är 27 Lire
<realubot> :(
<coffe> Barre,  inga problem med din mail va ?
<realubot> gecko: VÃ¥ldsamma upplopp i Turkiet.
<realubot> gecko: HÃ¥ll dig lugn.
<gecko> Jag funderar på att köpa ett gäng netbooks här. Väldigt vad billiga dom är
<gecko> realubot< Vart har du läst det?
<realubot> gecko: http://www.aftonbladet.se/webbtv/nyheter/samhalleochpolitik/article15312954.ab
<gecko> 300 TRY är ca 1102 Skr för en ASUS
<realubot> gecko: Ta tag i detta nu.
<realubot> Styr upp situationen over there.
<realubot> gecko: Vad är det för Asus då? Modellnr?
<realubot> gecko: Vad är det för prolle, RAM, skärmstorlek?
<gecko> realubot< Ja jisses vad dom bråkar. Jag har inte detaljerna i huvudet. Ska dit lite senare igen
<realubot> gecko: Det låter ju väldigt billigt men jag är skeptisk till hårdvaran ...
<gecko> realubot< Ok. Den som lever får se. Jag ska iaf dit och skriva upp modellerna
<realubot> gecko: Återkom gärna.
<realubot> gecko: Priserna på elektronik i EU skiljer inte mycket med det kanske är prisskillnad mot Turkiet.
<realubot> gecko: Jag läste att elektronik är en produktkategori där priserna inte skiler så mycket inom EU.
<realubot> *skiljer
<phnom> Morrn
<Markk> Oi phnom
<Markk> Dynamits_lilla
<Dynamit_Stora> nätverkskortet i denna maskin som är dum i huvudet
<Markk> Inte SBS? :)
<Dynamit_Stora> nej
<Dynamit_Stora> det är faktiskt nätverkskortet
<Markk> :)
<gecko> Hur i fridens daga ska jag orka gå till dataaffären här när det +38 i skuggan och i stort sett vindstilla :(
<Markk> Klaga ente du.
<Dynamit_Stora> själv blir jag knäpp, mer än vanligt
<gecko> Jag klagar inte. Bara konstaterar fakta
<Dynamit_Stora> jag försöker lyckas mata in ifrån IPAddress(reply.Address) till en variabel och få en string att matas ut till en variabel så LCDWriteString kan använda den
<Dynamit_Stora> men jag tittar på C# for absolut beginners så det ska nog gå bra
<gecko> Jag blir milt sgat fundersam. "The Java Runtime Environment cannot be found." Någon som har ett tips på att installera
<gecko> Det som finns har jag installerat men det hjälps inte
<gecko> Jag har löst detta förrut. Men det är helt borta ur hjärnan
<einand> finns det några vettiga podcasts?
<ispookan> God middag på er!
<burrburr> Vad tror ni, är det lönt att köra RAID1 på ett par diskar för säkrare lagring av ett arkiv med bilder? Fixat RAID på ett par stora diskar nu, men tycker de resyncar väl mycket. Kanske större risk att diskarna slits ut i förtid med denna konfig vilket ger mer problem än det löser i slutänden?
<joel135> hej, vet ni nån kollegieblock-app till ubuntu? || vad heter det på engelska?
<Markk> Notes
<Markk> Kan du nog söka på.
<Markk> http://i.imgur.com/Righ8.jpg
<Markk> Dessa lappar sätter jag på mina colaflaskor på jobbet.
<drmegahertz> burrburr: raid5/6 kanske är ett alternativ
<burrburr> drmegahertz: möjligt. insett att det viktigaste vi har hemma i dataväg är alla tusentals bilder. vore surt om en hårddisk pajar. raid1 sänker sannolikheten att data skulle gå förlorad en hel del
<ispookan> Usb minne i ett bankvalv?
<ispookan> Eller ska det läggas till bilder då och då?
<ispookan> Nu åter till jobbet.
<burrburr> då och då. min fru fotar en hel del. hon sparar allt nu på en extern disk på 1 TB
<burrburr> därav behovet ;)
<einand> då skall man iväg på kurser
<erbo> Någon som har telia som ISP som inte kan nå ubuntu.com?
<coffe> jag kan inte nå planet.ubuntu.com
<erbo> verkar som att just telia routar via någon som har problem. fungerar fin fint via t ex telenor.
<coffe> jag har inte telia.
<erbo> har varit så hela dagen för mig, först trodde jag att ubuntu hade problem
<coffe> å jag har problem
<erbo> comhem?
<coffe> ip-only
<erbo> eller någon annan som använder telia kanske
<erbo> tracepath ubuntu.com borde visa ifall det går över till telia
<coffe> allt går ju nästan i sverige via deras backbone
<coffe> Nafallo,  något du vet något om  ?
<einand> erbo: jag har telia, både på adsl och mobiltbredband, fungerar utmärkt
<dubsta> nån här?
<Markk> Nej.
<dubsta> nån annan som har problem med uppdateringen?
<maxjezy> nepp
<maxjezy> jag kör windows numera så det funkar finfint!
<dubsta> verkar som om ubuntu.com har lagt ner :/
<erbo> dubsta: vilken ISP har du?
<andol> Nafallo: Har du någon koll på varför allehanda Ubuntu-infrastruktur verkar onårbara via vissa nätverk? http://ubuntu-se.org/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=6&t=56820
<erbo> såg på whois att det är comhem, verkar som att telia och comhem routar via någon som har problem
<erbo> så vi är fler som inte når ubuntus servrar, men det fungerar från andra ISP:er
<dubsta> erbo: kom precis till samma slutsats
<dubsta> jäkla comhem
<dubsta> man får väl ringa comhem och be dom fixa till det dårå
<Nafallo> andol: mtr fran nagon som har problem tack?
<NeverW8> Jag kommer varken åt ubuntu.com från tele2 eller telia (samt telenor från telefonen)
<Nafallo> fran telias looking glass ser det ut som level3 droppar det efter ae-2-52.edge4.London1.Level3.net
<Nafallo> fungerar for mig dock.
<erbo> NeverW8: Jag kommer åt from min telenortelefon samt från en internetlina som går ut via telenor
<Nafallo> fast jag kommer igenom pa ae-1-51 pa den routern.
<erbo> Nafallo: jag försvinner också i level3 router i london
<Nafallo> hrm. ser ut som att de skaffat ny gateway/brandvagg...
<Nafallo> de kanske flyttat...
<dubsta> mmm
<Nafallo> jag har sagt till i #canonical-sysadmin
<coffe> Nafallo,  tack
<Nafallo> inte mycket jag kan gora sjalv... jag jobbar inte dar langre :-)
<coffe> alla dessa ursäkter :P
<andol> Nafallo: Be gärna om det i forumtråden. Har själv inte tillgång till någon dator med problematisk uppkoppling.
<Nafallo> andol: forum + Nafallo != lika med sant
<dubsta> tack nafallo!
<Barre> coffe: nej, inte vad jag vet.. hurså?
<Screedo> goddag
<Squarism> Skype till oneric... hur får man till det?
<einand> realubot: vaken?
<gecko> realubot< Detta är vad jag tror ett bara alternativ. 1700 :- Sv Kr. http://www.pricerunner.se/pi/27-1267625/Baerbara-datorer/ASUS-Eee-PC-Seashell-1101HA-Intel-Atom-Z520-1.33GHz-1GB-160GB-LED11.6-WinXP-Home-produktinformation
<gecko> Alltså 475 Turkiska Lire här
<einand> gecko: värt det
<gecko> einand< Jag inbillar mig det iaf
<einand> menar att det är det
<gecko> einand< Funderar på att köpa en varsin åt barnen
<gecko> Och så kastar jag ut win och kör in edubuntu
<coffe> Barre,  verkar inte få mina mail :)
<coobra> coffe: vad vill du ha  :p
<coobra> coffe: kan fixa massa mail ifrån nigeria  :D
<coffe> coobra,  owwwh tack :) du är så snäll
<Barre> coffe: jag ser mängder med mail i loggarna som blivit vidarebefodrade och de accepeteras i nästa steg.. inte mycket jag kan göra :/
<coffe> Barre,  kan du pm ett som blivit det ?
<Barre> coffe: javisst
<Spookan> Vad händer här då?
<gecko> swecarp< Läget unge man?
<swecarp> gecko:  bara bra första arbetsdagen avklarad
<swecarp> jag såg att du har hittat ett fynd
<gecko> swecarp< Ok. LÃ¥ter trevligt.
<gecko> swecarp<  Jag jag tror det ärett fynd iaf
<swecarp> gecko:  kanske det men jobbigt att komma tillbaka till en överfull mailbox
<swecarp> gecko:  ett tips kolla på googel om asus och linux det verkar som det är många som har problem
<gecko> swecarp< :) Tror du inte jag kollar mail hela tiden.
<swecarp> gecko:  det är jag som hadde en sisådär 200 mail efter 3 veckors semester
<gecko> swecarp< Ok. K
<einand> vart är realubot nu då
<gecko> ollar mail flera gånger per dag
<gecko> swecarp< 200 mail får jag på ett år :)
<swecarp> ok då får väl jag börja mail bomba dig gecko
<gecko> swecarp<  Tack men nej tack :D'
<einand> så du får lika många e-mail per dag, jag får i timmen av mina fans ;)
<gecko> SÃ¥dant kan jag vara utan
<swecarp> gecko:  det är jobbigt med en massa mail men jag får börja skicka lite goa mail till dig
<gecko> Jag är nämligen inte speciellt egotrippad
<gecko> swecarp<  Bara om det är viktigt
<swecarp> jaje mensan gecko
<gecko> Tänk att det inte finns ett enda ställe som serverar vanliga hambutgare här :(
<swecarp> gecko:  hur överlever du
<K350> Wine vill inte starta. Det strå "Vrtual memory exhausted" err..
<Spookan> K350: Vad är det du ska starta?
<K350> Spookan: Cubase - med wine
<K350> Spookan: fick rådet att göra min user till en av audiogruppperna..eh..hur man nu gör det......
<Spookan> K350: Ok, jag kör inte Ubuntu så vettefan, men meddelandet är nog ett Windows specefikt, för jag kände igen det..
<K350> Spookan: uh, tror du?
<Spookan> K350: Mm så jag tror inte det är ett "Wine" fel.
<larsemil> delhage: jag trodde ni skulle ta er upp iår. hade kunnat sätta pengar på det innan säsongen. kände det på mig. :/
<larsemil> Spookan: K350 lägg till usern i audio gruppen så kommer det fungera
<larsemil> kom ihåg att logga ut och in igen för att systemet ska uppfatta ändringarna
<coffe_> Barre, ping
<Spookan> larsemil: Ah ok, men inget jag behöver veta, men tack för tipset i alla fall. ;)
<delhage> larsemil: ja det är bedrövligt
<EAG> hmm, hur lagras sidor man hämtar med curl i php? hamnar allt i en array eller?
<EAG> jag ser inte klart och tydligt framför mig hur jag ska komma åt det som hämtas
<ispookan> Godnatt på er.
<vacum> ehh. förvirrande
<gecko> Godmorgon Sverige
#ubuntu-se 2012-08-28
<realubot> gecko: Din dygnsrymt är helt fucked up.
<realubot> *dygnsrytm
<realubot> gecko: Datorn säljs bara av en butik i SVerige så det är svårt att värdera priset.
<realubot> gecko: Men en 11-tummare kostar minst 2500 kr i Sverige. Så bara skärmstorleken gör ju datorn instressant.
<realubot> Sover ni tjejer?
<realubot> einand: Varför undrar du var jag är?
<gecko> The Java Runtime Environment cannot be found. NÃ¥gon som vet hur jag fixar detta. Har provat det mesta
<gecko> realubot< Han kanske är förälskad :)
<gecko> >> Borta
<Barre> coffe: ping
<Barre> coffe: pong menar jag
<realubot> gecko: Du får väl installera JRE. :)
<realubot> gecko: Eller har du gjort det?
<realubot> gecko: När får du det meddelandet? Vilket program försöker du köra?
<Barre> coffe: har du någon mer info om status på "vår" PoP? Den har varit nere i ett par dagar nu :/
<coffe> Barre,  ja , jag retweetade den ifo jag hade. tydligen har hårdvaran gått sönder å dom väntar på ny
<Barre> coffe: aaarghh.... ok.. tackar
<einand> realubot: glömt nu hade nått att säga dig
<einand> realubot: men vart säkert inget viktigt
<realubot> einand: Jaha.
<larsemil> god morgon
<NeverW8> Morn morn
<realubot> Postar frågorna här då eftersom ubuntu-se.org är så kasst på att svara mig:
<realubot> http://ubuntu-se.org/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=208&t=56804
<realubot> http://ubuntu-se.org/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=208&t=56803
<coffe> god morgon larsemil ,  håller på att uppgradera clustret till 2.1 nu
<realubot> Hm, varför går det inte att ändra rättigheter på en symbolisk länk?
<realubot> Det står ju 777 nu, men det häjlper inte att ändra till 644.
<NeverW8> sudo -s chmod 777 <blabla>
<NeverW8> pröva
<realubot> NeverW8: Jag tror jag ändrar rättigheter på filen som symboliska länken pekar på. Det låter vettigt.
<realubot> Java verkar ju vara ett enda stort säkerhetshål. :(
<NeverW8> Jag är inte med alls, är sjukt trött x)
<NeverW8> realubot: håller med om java... tyvärr
<NeverW8> Har vi ingen linux guru?
<NeverW8> här inne det vill säga
<realubot> http://www.deependresearch.org/2012/08/java-7-0-day-vulnerability-information.html
<NeverW8> Shit :O
<NeverW8> Känns väldigt osäkert att köra java nu
<NeverW8> Btw!    Hur avancerat är det att sätta upp någon nod genom tor nätverket?  Tänkte vara lite hjälpsam
<realubot> NeverW8: Jag tror inte det är så avancerat. Jag är mer nyfiken på ansvaret för en ingångsnod och utgångsnod.
<realubot> NeverW8: Om det vill sig riktigt illa åker du dit på vad någon annan gör med din IP.
<NeverW8> Jo jag vet
<NeverW8> Men det känns ändå konstigt att det blir så
<realubot> NeverW8: Säg det till USA när du blir utlämnad misstänkt för att vara WikiLeaks läcka.
<realubot> "Det känns konstigt att det blir så."
<NeverW8> Haha
<realubot> 1 000 år i am. fängelse. Vill den dömde säga något om domen? "Det känns konstigt att det blir så."
<NeverW8> Men visst är det skumt ändå, jag förstår vad de menar, men ändå så tycker jag inte man kan skylla på personen som sitter på en End-node tex
<realubot> Frågan är väl om datatrafiken på något sätt meddelar att den kommer från Tor?
<realubot> Du behöver ju bevis på att du har kört en exit node åt Tor.
<realubot> Så trafiken inte bara ser ut att komma direkt från dig.
<realubot> Tor rekommenderar ju att man har en fil eller något som informerar om att man kör en Tor node, typ.
<realubot> "Adding the Tor exit notice on a vhost for this name can go a long way to deterring abuse complaints to you and your ISP if you are running an exit node."
<NeverW8> Mjo det är sant, men bör man inte se vart den tunnlas igenom
<realubot> "10. If you control the name servers for your domain, consider setting your reverse DNS hostname to 'anonymous-relay', 'proxy' or 'tor-proxy', so when other people see the address in their web logs, they will more quickly understand what's going on. Adding the Tor exit notice on a vhost for this name can go a long way to deterring abuse complaints to you and your ISP if you are running an exit node."
<NeverW8> tex om du kör det genom din server, så kommer de se att det gått genom din server från text usa eller kanske Brasilien
<NeverW8> beroende på vart de kommer ifrån
 * realubot undrar vad Bredbandsbolaget har för policy för Tor-relays.
<realubot> NeverW8: Dom ser ju slutnodens IP?
<realubot> Så om du kör en exit node så kommer trafiken se ut att komma från din IP?
<NeverW8> >Jo men alltså--
<NeverW8> Dem kommer ju se att trafiken har gått från ett ställen genom din exit nod
<NeverW8> att du har haft connections från text polen genom din nod, som sedan har gått till den sidan som är olagligt gjorda
<NeverW8> precis som de inte kan se att det är min dator som har "hackat" en viss sida utan att det kan ha varit en laptop genom mitt trådlösa
<NeverW8> det ser bara routern
<NeverW8> men genom routern kan man se vem som har anslutit sig
<NeverW8> genom loggar eller dyligt
<NeverW8> dylikt*
<NeverW8> realubot: hur går det?
<gecko> Klart och betart. Nu har jag köpt 3 ASUS Eee PC Seashell här i Turkiet för 1506 svkr/st
<gecko> Efter en del prutande
<NeverW8> Hur mycket är det i kr?
<gecko> Nu ska dom bara formateras om från Turkiska till Engelska
<gecko> 1506 svkr är 1506 kr :)
<NeverW8> Aight
<NeverW8> hur är datorn då tror du? :P
<gecko> Hysade recensioner och betyg. Tiden får utvisa
<gecko> Men dom duger nog för 3 barn som start som nästan aldrig sett en dator
<NeverW8> Ok : )
<hexabit> NeverW8: Jagör en irc-server som en "hidden service" på en maskisom jag hyr.
<hexabit> Lite kul faktiskt :)
<NeverW8> Jasså det säger du
<hexabit> NeverW8: yes :)
<NeverW8> Har du mycket folk där? eller varför kör du en egen server?
<hexabit> NeverW8: Inte så mycket folk, var bara ett test från början men jag beslöt mig för att ha den kvar.
<hexabit> NeverW8: Hmm min keyboard layout strular lite ser jag nu :)
<NeverW8> Har inte sett dig här förut :P är du ny eller är jag blind?
<hexabit> NeverW8: mig?
<NeverW8> ja
<hexabit> Jag skriverinte mycker då jag jobbar jämt men nu ligger jag sjuk hemma
<NeverW8> Oh ok
<NeverW8> :)
<hexabit> Lite kaffe. strax tbx :)
<HakanS> gecko: Har du blivit far på gamla dar?
<realubot> HakanS: Hans fru har massor av ungar.
<realubot> HakanS: Spacebug har rymt.
 * realubot sätter upp Spacebug på listan över Most Wanted IRC Users.
<HakanS> realubot: OK.
<gecko> "jobbar jämt" det måste då innebära att man jobbar 24 tim varje dygn året om. Låter ohälsosamt
<larsemil> HeMan: idag så fick jag ett kul mail: "Föresten som en liten bonus så har vi ipv6 aktiverat mot falu stadsnät, ska be dom fixa så ni får dom."
<andol> larsemil: Gött mos, snart dags för mig att bli VPS-kund hos Dalnix då? :)
<coffe> larsemil,  mums
<coffe> Barre,  pop is live
<HeMan> larsemil: grattis!
<HeMan> larsemil: själv är jag nästan utan ipv6 då den svenska PoP'en för Sixxs är nere
<coffe> HeMan,  den är uppe igen
<coffe> HeMan,  kolla 2 rader upp :P
<HeMan> yeah!
<coffe> HeMan, sorry visste inte du anv den.. då hade jag inkluderat dig
<HeMan> coffe: det är iofs bara hemma, på jobbet kör vi native IPv6 från Tele2
<nighter> kör ipv6 native så slipper sånt där.
<nighter> :)
<nighter> ingen tunnel.
<HeMan> min isp har inte native ivp6 tyvärr
<coffe> HeMan, jag med ,
<coffe> HeMan,  men jag har pratat med barre om det här å hållt han uppdaterad.
<Barre> coffe: whohoo \o/
<Squarism> Ngn som skulle kunna curla en sak åt mig?
<Squarism> Min router är lite opålitlig
<Squarism> En liten curl?
<Kimmen> shoot
<einand> Squarism: curling föräldrar är vad du letar efter då ;)
<Barre> http://instantrimshot.com/classic/?sound=rimshot
<Squarism> Kimmen, tack.. hittade en annan som kunde hjälpa mig
<Kimmen> np
<gecko> Nä undrar om man ska ta och dra i sig lite lugnande medel och föröka sova ett tag
<gecko> Det bästa vore om jag kunde sova tillsjag får åka hem till Sverige
<David-A> gecko: är det inte bättre att somna till jewel kilcher i st f ta piller?
<gecko> David-A< Vad är det för något?
<David-A> jewel, sångaren, men det finns nog andra artister som går lika bra
<gecko> David-A< Troligen en mycket dålig efekt på mig
<David-A> gecko: nån annan då, jag sätter på nåt som får spela en stund på svag (och avtagande) volym, man somnar som ett litet barn
<gecko> Nu ska jag iof inte sitta här i ett ubuntuforum och gnälla och klaga över min verkliga vantrivsel. lite väl offtopic. Ursäkta
<gecko> David-A< 2 Sobril och en pilsner somnar man och så bra på :)
<gecko> Nu börjar dessa förbannade böneutrop igen . Suck
<maxjezy> gecko, ta snacket om droger i en annan kanal
<David-A> maxjezy: ge han lite slack, han lider ju, och det är ingen fara, jag har pratat han från droget till musik
<gecko> maxjezy<  Det är ingen drog. Och vad bestitter du för position här som kan fria och fälla din lilla snorvalp
<maxjezy> David-A: han kan likagärna sitta på flashback och beklaga sig om böneutrop och pillertrillande
<maxjezy> gecko: jag besitter position av mig själv, att sitta och snacka om blandningar av läkemedel och alkohol här kan du inte göra
<gecko> maxjezy< Sköt dig sig och skit i andra.
<Spookan> David-A: Svårt att klättra om dig i listan.. ;)
<David-A> gecko: bli inte arg på hen, hen vill inte bara ditt bästa
<maxjezy> gecko: javisst, men ska du sitta och spy ut knarksnack och islam-hat kan du göra det med din fru
<David-A> Spookan: men du har knappat in över 1000p, måste jag skaffa snabbare cpu? (2.8mhz dualcore)
<Spookan> David-A: Nä det behöver du inte ;)
<David-A> :)
<gecko> maxjezy< Du ärinte vuxen nog att avgöra det.  Välkommen med dina synpunkter sen du passerat puberteten
<Markk> Ojdå, 2.8MHz!
 * andol börjar titta sig runt efter någon Op...
<David-A> nä, det var min förrförra dator, 2.8ghz
<maxjezy> gecko : jag har barn så jo, jag har passerat! bara för att du är lika gammal som kungen!
<Markk> Har du en CPU på 2.8MHz också? :)
<Markk> Förutom din nya.
<gecko> maxjezy< barn kan man få så fort man är könsmogen. Så det säger föga
<gecko> Men nu är det nog med detta. Adjö
<Markk> Yay
<gecko> Tur man kan glädja någon
<Screedo> godkväll
<Spookan> David-A: Har du på din dator dygnet runt?
<Markk> Vem har inte det?
 * andol släcker ofta ner sin hemdator i åtminstone sömnläge då han går hemifrån
<Markk> Jag har musik från datorn på dygnet runt.
<Markk> Förutom när jag kollar på serier, YouTube eller film.
<David-A> Spookan: ja (skaffade den dyrare ekonomiversionen av processorn för att dra mindre ström och gå tystare)
<David-A> Spookan: (uptime contest time!) 58 days,
<Markk> Min telefon hade 40d uptime tills igår.
<Spookan> David-A: Nice, tror jag har 48 dagar på min iphone hehe, vet inte vad jag har på macen hehe…
<David-A> (offtopic) "Ung och bortskämd" på SVT1, är det på riktigt eller har de fått manus?
<andol> David-A: Utan att ha sett program så skulle det inte förvåna mig ifall det är på riktigt. Givet att de säkerligen ha varit selektiva i urval utav medverkande, såväl som visade repliker/scener så...
<ispookan> 52 dagar hade jag visst med min mobil...
<realubot> Är gecko lika gammal som kungen? :)
<realubot> Det kallar jag gammalt.
<ispookan> realubot: När ska du börja vika då?
<realubot> ispookan: När jag blir lika gammal som prins Daniel.
<ispookan> realubot: Hehe ok
<realubot> ispookan: När ska du blanda alkohol med mediciner som gecko?
<realubot> ispookan: ;)
<realubot> Jag skojar bara med dig.
<ispookan> realubot: Inget för mig ;)
<realubot> ispookan: Jag orkar inte lyssna på fläktljudet. Därför viker jag inget.
<ispookan> realubot: Just ja det sa du ju... ;)
<realubot> Jo.
<realubot> Annars så ...
<realubot> ispookan: http://images.bit-tech.net/content_images/2009/08/how-to-build-the-best-folding-rig/asusmobo.jpg
<ispookan> Ta bort fläcktarna täta lådan och fyll med matolja...
<realubot> Så foldar dom hårda grabbarna.
<ispookan> Lool ;)
<realubot> gecko: Varför ååker du inte hem från Turkiet? Det här börjar ju likna en komedi.
<ispookan> realubot: Var i landet bor du om man får fråga?
<realubot> ispookan: Jag bor i huvudstaden. Göteborg.
<ispookan> realubot: Ah ok ;)
<realubot> ispookan: Var bor du själv?
<ispookan> realubot: Liten by kallad tranås..
<einand> i hate itunes
<einand> Spookan: du har knappst 48 dagar utan att ladda mobilen
<einand> 20:59:56 -!- Irssi: Uptime: 57d 9h 17m 59s
<ispookan> einand: Självklart laddas mobilen, sagt något annat?
<einand> ispookan: ville bara vara säker
<einand> tror min mobil måste haft typ 150 dagars uptime eller nått, tills jag starta om den idag
<Philip5> swecarp: jobbat hårt idag?
<swecarp> Philip5:  fy fan för att jobba är helt slut
<David-A> är det inga andra som är fanatiska när det gäller att få tyst dator? jag brukar jämföra decibellvärdena på hårddiskar (fast de senaste åren är de flesta rätt tysta)
<einand> David-A: många hårdiskar låter
<andol> David-A: Inte tillräckligt för att lägga såpass mycket möda, men helt klart uppskattar jag en tyst dator.
<andol> David-A: Å andra sidan så så håller jag mig till SSD diskmässigt, är de håller i regel är rätt behaglig ljudnivå :)
<Philip5> swecarp: stackre
<Philip5> stackare
<ispookan> Godnatt med er!
<David-A> godnatt, och du behöver inte ha datorn gående när du sover :)
<ispookan> David-A: Jag viker på mitt ps3... ;)
<ispookan> David-A: På datorn kör jag seti at home... ;)
<David-A> tänk på att ps3an drar en massa ström :)
<einand> hur många watt drar ps3
<ispookan> David-A: Lugnt jag har inbakad fast el i hyran... ;)
<David-A> einand: (det spelar ingen roll hur många watt, det är ingen tävling, fah, det är principen, att ha den igång när man sover)
<ispookan> Fler som kör fah här med sitt ps3?
<ispookan> David-A: Men i helgen kommer du att dra ifrån mig så det rycker, viker inte då...
<ispookan> *ryker
<David-A> ispookan: om det blir så, så må det va hänt, men bli inte lessen för det, det är ju ingen tävling :)
<ispookan> David-A: Nä då, mitt stora mål var att ta mig förbi min gamla vikning... [Spooky]... Sen är det bara kul att bidra med poäng till teamet.. ;)
<realubot> Min nästa stationära dator ska vara HELT tyst.
<realubot> Endast passivt kyld.
<propus> fråga?.. vid bygge av beräknings kluster vilken är bättre nvidia eller ati?
<David-A> ispookan: ja, vi är alla snälla, givmilda och anspråkslösa :)
<ispookan> David-A: Iofs kanske skulle köra en fah på macen med istället för seti.. ;)
<David-A> realubot: min är väldigt tyst trots fläkt i låda, i nätagg och på cpu. hörs normalt inte alls.
<realubot> Macintorsk
<realubot> David-A: Nja, vad har du då för grejer?
<David-A> ispookan: varför det, det är väl ingen mening med det? och seti är väl bra?
<ispookan> realubot: Jag gillar dig med ;)
<David-A> låda=ace nånting, cpu=amd nånting, nätagg=fractal tesla 450
<ispookan> David-A: Mjo men fah känns lite viktigare... :p
<David-A> ispookan: ja, jo visst, proteiner och sjukdomar och sånt, men underskatta inte betydelsen av att hitta liv i rymden :)
<ispookan> David-A: ;)
<ispookan> realubot: Det räcker med samma id på olika klienter va?
<David-A> ispookan: det ÄR ju ingen tävling, har vi inte kommit överens om det
<ispookan> David-A: Jag tävlar inte ville bara se hur det såg ut på macen, men det vill inte starta på den..
<ispookan> Testar deras beta då..
<David-A> ispookan: vad synd [ :) ]
<ispookan> ;)
<David-A> ispookan: är det inte lite sent att hålla på o felsöka så här dags
<ispookan> David-A: Jag är en vuxen man jag klarar det ;)
<David-A> ispookan: jag tänkte, du sa gonatt för ett tag sen. bättre fixa det en annan dag när du känner dej piggare
<David-A> ( #ubuntu-se - the channel for postponed support )
<ispookan> David-A: Det är ok, jag fick igång betan...
<coffe> lol
<coffe> har suttit å försökta komma på vad tusan det är för fel på mitt dns glue record .
<ispookan> 3500 poäng per dag säger den, låter fel tycker jag..
<David-A> jaha, bra för dej
 * coffe knuffar på Barre med en surströmming.. du skulle ju ha "räddat" mig innan jag spenderade en timma på detta :P
<ispookan> David-A: Satte ner den till 70% cpu.. Se hur det går... Kör du din på full rulle?
<David-A> ispookan: har inte ändrat några inställningar, den tar en kärna med nice-prioritet
<ispookan> David-A: Hehe ok, kör du konsol klienten?
<David-A> ispookan: ja, är den långsammare?
<ispookan> Vet inte, jag är så dålig på detta med vikning... Var realubot som fick in mig i det...
<K350> Finns det någon widget/app som visar CPU som en peek på skrivbordet - inte panelen?
<David-A> K350: har du kollat Screenlets ? installera först screenlets, och sedan välj en screnlet-app i den el ladda ner fler screenlet-apps från nätet i den
<ispookan> David-A: Inte du trött?
<David-A> ispookan: nä inte än
<ispookan> Hehe ok ;)
<ispookan> Synd man inte kan ha fah på sin iphone med..
<K350> David-A: ah, låter coolt. Sak kolla in det!:-)
<K350> David-A: Fåck, screenlets är för gnome. Jag kör KDE
<David-A> K350: funkar i xfce. hur illa blir det i kde?
<K350> David-A: inte en susning. Kommer det att ens funka i KDE tror du?
<David-A> K350: kde prog funkar normalt i gnome o xfce och gnome program funkar normalt i kde, den laddar in beroenden som behövs, men xfce blir förståss inte "lightweight" längre.
<K350> David-A: ehm, hur får man igång screenlets och hur får jag till dne app jag vill ha?
<David-A> K350: installera med softw center el synaptic som vanligt, hamnar i tillbehör-menyn. själva screenlet-programmet är till för att välja/starta/stoppa screenlet-apps. där kan man också ladda ner fler apps.
<K350> David-A: ok. ska testa....
<EzKurdistanIm> hej alla glada
<ispookan> Tjena
<ispookan> David-A: Det skulle åska hos dig idag va?
<David-A> ispookan: nu kör jag två fah i varsin process, bara för att se hur det känns när den belastar båda kärnorna, det är ju ingen tävling
<ispookan> David-A: Nice du har två kärnor?
<David-A> ispookan: tyvär åskan var igår el förrgår
<EzKurdistanIm> ispookan: tjenis. vad görs?
<ispookan> EzKurdistanIm: Slappar i sängen... Du då?
<David-A> vi är snälla, förstående och hjälpsamma mot varandra :)
<ispookan> David-A: ;) jag har fyra kärnor, ska testa som du sen ;)
<ispookan> DÃ¥ brinner min maskin upp ;)
<David-A> neeej
<David-A> eller
<David-A> ja, vad trevligt
<ispookan> :p
<EzKurdistanIm> ispookan: läser lite nyheter innan brottas med kudden :)
<ispookan> David-A: Kör försiktigt så du inte bränner din maskin...
<ispookan> EzKurdistanIm: Hehe ok ;)
<EzKurdistanIm> :) finns inte mycket göra så här tids
<EzKurdistanIm> :) juste jag installerade ubuntu på ens väns laptop
<ispookan> Nä egentligen borde man sova ;)
<David-A> ispookan: CPU Temperature: +45.0°C, det går bra än så länge, låter den gå inatt får vi se
<EzKurdistanIm> hade liveusb med 1. mageia (vad jag själv kör) 2. ubuntu 3. kubuntu
<EzKurdistanIm> han valde ubuntu och verkar stortrivas med unity
<EzKurdistanIm> :) även om jag försökte pusha för mageia
<EzKurdistanIm> :) han kom med infekterad windows laptop och gick hem med buntu
<ispookan> David-A: Mm för jag vill inte du ska sabba din dator för att vi busar lite med fah ;)
<EzKurdistanIm> :P
<ispookan> Nice EzKurdistanIm ;)
<David-A> ispookan: tack för din omtänksamhet, det är så mysigt här
<EzKurdistanIm> ispookan: :) jepp. dock verkar unity 3d resurshungrig.
<ispookan> David-A: Vi är ju ett team här ;)
<ispookan> EzKurdistanIm: Hehe ok ;)
 * EzKurdistanIm tycker både gnome shell och unity har en del saker som påverkar osx
<David-A> precis, det är laget som räknas, och den medicinska vetenskapen, det är ju ingen tävling
<EzKurdistanIm> påminner ska det vara och inte påverkar :).
<EzKurdistanIm> einand: du med optimus kort har du tagit en titt på: http://blog.manjaro.org/  sägs stödja optimus direkt från start
<ispookan> David-A: Kom och tänka på det, när du har den grafiska klienten så kan du se protein grejjen du viker...
<EzKurdistanIm> och :) den är kompatibel med arch.
<ispookan> Nä grabbar nu måste jag packa ihop ;)
<ispookan> Vi ses imorrn..
<EzKurdistanIm> ispookan: sovgott
<EzKurdistanIm> godnatt
<David-A> natti
<ispookan> Detsamma ;)
<EzKurdistanIm> David-A: du gör ett bra jobb på forumet.
<EzKurdistanIm> det uppskattas
<David-A> EzKurdistanIm: tackar (till skillnad från i irc antar jag) :)
<EzKurdistanIm> David-A: :) du gör säkert bra jobb även här.. är inte lika aktiv här som tidigare.. en hel del stå i
<EzKurdistanIm> men jag antar :) att du hjälper till
<erik___> har nickserv slutat att fungera?
<erik___> jag blir identifierad men kan inte byta nick
<EzKurdistanIm> dock tror jag inte lika många nya hittar hit som till forumet
<David-A> EzKurdistanIm: ja, utom mot ispook, vi försöker lura varann
<EzKurdistanIm> David-A: haha. på vilket sätt?
<erik___> hmm
<David-A> EzKurdistanIm: inget skärskilt, vi är alla snälla mot varandra och f a h är ingen tävling
<erik___> nån som vet hur i helskotta man ska få ordentlig prestanda med kvm och win2k8/win7?
<Spookan> David-A: ispookan och jag är samma… ;)
<EzKurdistanIm> David-A: :) vet inte riktigt vad du snackar om, men det låter bra.
<David-A> har du inte gått o lagt dej?
<Spookan> David-A: Vaknade hörde mitt nick här inne ju :P
<David-A> :O
<EzKurdistanIm> :) Spookan du sover med ena ögat öppet?
<EzKurdistanIm> samt laptopen i din famn? :)
<Spookan> EzKurdistanIm: Typ.. ;)
<Spookan> Nä har ingen laptop..
<Spookan> Nä satt och pillade lite med datorn, såg att ni skrev.. ;)
<EzKurdistanIm> Spookan: :) låter kult. vad pillar du med?
<einand> sniff
<David-A> Spookan: du *skulle* ju inte pilla nåt mer med den *idag*
<einand> EzKurdistanIm: orkar inte testa distar hela tiden
<Spookan> EzKurdistanIm: En FAH klient, men stängde av den och ska stänga av datorn med snart...
<EzKurdistanIm> einand: :) förstår.... saker som är intressant finns vbox eller liveusb till
<EzKurdistanIm> Spookan: låter nördigt
<EzKurdistanIm> :)
<David-A> EzKurdistanIm: tro inte på det, man vet aldrig, hen kommer låta den stå på hela natten
<Spookan> David-A: :P
<EzKurdistanIm> :)
<David-A> EzKurdistanIm: där ser du. svarade ":P" bekräftar precis var jag trodde
<EzKurdistanIm> fah är säkert något nördigt jag inte kan
<erik___> ser ni vad jag skriver?
<EzKurdistanIm> erik___: jepp
<David-A> erik___: ja
<erik___> ok, då verkar det ju iaf funka
<Spookan> EzKurdistanIm: Alla kan fah:a :P
<erik___> jäkla konstigt
<David-A> erik___: jag förstod från igår att det gick bra med linux men inte win, så jag kan inte hjälpa
<EAG_> mm
<EAG_> jag blir skogstokig snart
<Spookan> Vad händer?
<EzKurdistanIm> Spookan: nee. inte moi.
<EAG_> det fungerar inte bättre med signerade drivers heller
<EzKurdistanIm> EAG_: vad för problem har du?
<David-A> EAG_: har du frågat i ett ubuntu-forum eller vm-forum? vilken vm använder du?
<Spookan> EzKurdistanIm: http://folding.stanford.edu/English/HomePage
<EAG_> mitt problem är att det är brutalsegt att installera och använda win7/win2k8 med kvm
<Spookan> Bios delay?
<EzKurdistanIm> EAG_: okej. kvm är virtualisering?
<EAG_> mm
<EAG_> virtualisering ja
<EzKurdistanIm> EAG_: okej. ingen aning. har aldrig testat kvm.. endast vbox
<David-A> EAG_: kvm = qemu antar jag. har du frågat i ubuntu-forum el qemu-forum?
<EzKurdistanIm> Spookan: I see.. realubot :) är aktiv där
<EAG_> jag orkar inte krångla med virtualbox och nätverksbryggor
<EAG_> men jag får väl ta mig i kragen...
<EAG_> det fungerar åtminstone såpass att det är användbart i virtualbox
<Spookan> EzKurdistanIm: Mm, han som fick in mig på det för ett tag sen.. ;)
<EzKurdistanIm> EAG_: i för sig har jag ej kört win7 eller win8 i vbox så :) tro inte på mig om det fungerar bättre
<EAG_> David-A: nej jag får väl försöka hitta ett vettigt forum för qemu/kvm
<EzKurdistanIm> Spookan: :) realubot är en bra tokstolle.
<EAG_> EzKurdistanIm: det fungerar bättre i virtualbox, men jag har inte orkat krångla med nätverksåtkomst till win där
<EzKurdistanIm> EAG_: jaha. det bör vara väldigt lätt.
<EAG_> nja
<EAG_> inte trivialt iaf
<Spookan> EzKurdistanIm: Mjo han verkar vara helt ok, men det är ju de flesta här, för vi alla är ju ett team och fah är ingen tävling.. :P
<EzKurdistanIm> minns när jag behövde win en kort stund... jag skapade så jag använde mapp som värden delade med vbox
<EzKurdistanIm> Spookan: :) nice. hade jag en stationär hade jag hjälpt till.
<David-A> :)
<Spookan> EzKurdistanIm: Hehe ;)
<einand> klart att fah är en tävling
<David-A> shhh!
<Spookan> Mjo att pusha teamet i så fall ;)
<EzKurdistanIm> Spookan: du tillhör syrrans grupp av apple-frälsta va? minns att jag chattade med någon som syssla med fah och hade blivit lurad av realubot gå med fah
<Spookan> EzKurdistanIm: Mm det stämmer ;)
<EzKurdistanIm> Spookan: hur går det för dig? trivs bra?
<Spookan> EzKurdistanIm: Kör ju en fah klient på mitt PS3 24/7… Sen testade jag fah på macen lite idag men nja gillade inte det...
<EzKurdistanIm> Spookan: :) menade mer om du trivs med macen
<Spookan> EzKurdistanIm: Jepp aldrig PC/Windows igen...
<EzKurdistanIm> Spookan: haha. så illa är väl inte pc och windows?
<EAG_> aja, jag försöker fråga igen nån annan gång. hejdå
<EzKurdistanIm> Spookan: vad gillar du mest med osx och mac? att du behöver betala cash för få "servicepaket" :)?
<Spookan> EzKurdistanIm: Nä då inte så, bara att jag personligen är less på det.. ;)
<EzKurdistanIm> Spookan: mac hårdvaran är bra grejer.
<Spookan> EzKurdistanIm: Jag betalar inget mer...
<EzKurdistanIm> Spookan: det behöver du göra om du behöver nya service paket annars står du fast med den du har
<EzKurdistanIm> sedan en återkommande problem med osx när du går över till nya är att program du använder kanske ej fungerar
<Spookan> EzKurdistanIm: Finns inga servicepacks till Mac, du menar inte updates?
<EzKurdistanIm> Spookan: :) med servicepaket menar jag punktversionerna
<EzKurdistanIm> :) jag kan inte osx terminologin
<Spookan> Inte jag heller haha
<Spookan> Jag bara anväder det :P
<EzKurdistanIm> Spookan: :) skön du är
<EzKurdistanIm> Spookan: haha... :P exemplarisk mac användare då
<Spookan> De kom ju med en ny mac os nått djur namn...
<EzKurdistanIm> Spookan: du har kommit så långt och listat ut att ntfs osv inte läses av osx om du har extern hdd/usb
<Spookan> Mountain Lion eller nått
<Spookan> Men jag väntar med den, man ska inte springa som hök på nytt ;)
<Spookan> Springa som en hök? :P
<Spookan> Omg nu börjar jag bli trött haha :P
<EzKurdistanIm> Spookan: du vet att osx har terminal va :)?
<Spookan> Inga problem att läsa av ntfs :P
<Spookan> Var värre att få det att skriva i ntfs, men google hjälpte mig med det :P
<EzKurdistanIm> Spookan: innan du gick över till osx... körde du buntu med unity? tycker du inte gnome/unity systeminställningar och osx är snuskigt lika?
<EzKurdistanIm> Spookan: stämmer det var nog skriva :).
<Spookan> Innan jag bytte till macen körde jag en pc med windows 7..
<EzKurdistanIm> Spookan: :) okej.. då har du inget att jämföra med
<Spookan> EzKurdistanIm: Pillat ubuntu/freebsd/gentoo/fedora/centos en del förr, men mest ubuntu...
<Spookan> Testade lite OpenBSD med..
<EzKurdistanIm> Spookan: nice nice.. du hann inte testa unity med ubuntu?
<Spookan> Gjort det på jobbet lite...
<EzKurdistanIm> speakman: bsd och osx är ju nära släktingar :)
<Spookan> Segt och kladdigt..
<EzKurdistanIm> Spookan: vad var segt och kladdigt?
<Spookan> Jag..
<Spookan> Fett trött nu så nu måste jag nanna ;)
<EzKurdistanIm> Spookan: :) gå lägg dig... sovgott
<Spookan> Jepp vi hörs ;)
 * EzKurdistanIm ska göra detsamma... ha det bra alla glada
<Spookan> Ha det ;)
<David-A> (en röst som viskar) nattmacka och somna om, inte pyssla med dator
#ubuntu-se 2012-08-29
<realubot> God morgon ubuntusar!
<realubot> HexChat - Free Xxhat for Winblows.
<realubot> När kommer nya Firefox 15 till Ubuntan då? :|
<realubot> *Xchat, menade jag 07:03 så klart.
<realubot> Och där kom den. :) Firefox 15. :)
<realubot> http://img24.imageshack.us/img24/5446/fx15.png
<gecko> Godmorgon Sverige
<gecko> Och här är det full fart som vanligt :) Är kanalen döende?
<realubot> gecko: Uppdatera Firefox till version 15 istället för att klaga. ;)
<realubot> gecko: Fx 15 släpptes nyss.
<realubot> Inte för att jag märker någon skillnad men men ...
<realubot> Det går säkert snabbare ...
<realubot> gecko: Frågan är varför du inte åker hem från Turkiet när du inte längre har något ärende där?
<realubot> "Silent, background updates" Perfekt så kan Mozilla smyga in en backdoor i datorn utan att man märker det.
<gecko> realubot< Varför tror du att jag inte har ett ärende?
<realubot> gecko: Du har ju sagt att du har rest till fel stad/land.
<realubot> Och att du har suttit och häckat där i en vecka utan mening.
<gecko> realubot< Visst. Men vi måste vänta här tills vi kan åka till Iran
<gecko> realubot< Det är Svenska ambassaden som bestämmer. Inte vi.
<realubot> gecko: Jaha. Så ni tar Iran innan ni åker hem igen.
<realubot> First gecko took Turkey, then he took Teheran.
<propus> Kan man kör ett pci-e x1 kort i en pci-e x16 slot?
<realubot> propus: Tveksamt va?
<realubot> propus: "In virtually all modern PCs, from consumer laptops and desktops to enterprise data servers, the PCIe bus serves as the primary motherboard-level interconnect, connecting the host system processor with both integrated-peripherals (surface mounted ICs) and add-on peripherals (expansion cards.) In most of these systems, the PCIe bus co-exists with one or more legacy PCI buses, for backward compatibility with the
<realubot> propus: Varför skulle man då ha PCI-portar för "backward compability" på moderkorten? Om PCI-kort hade fungerat i PICe så hade man ju bara behövt PCIe-portar?
<realubot> propus: PCI och PCIe ser ju dessutom helt olika ut. Passar ett PCI-kort ens i en PCIe-plats utan att du får trycka fast det med våld? :)
<realubot> gecko: Hur länge är det tänkt att ni ska stanna i Iran sedan då?
<phnom> Morrn
<phnom> realubot: Fast nu sa han ju pci-e i en pci-e slot.
<gecko> Min trogne följeslagare och hjälpreda här i Yozgat när jag behöver bärhjälp.http://img24.imageshack.us/img24/1290/201208191131011.jpg
<gecko> Lite märklig känsla att bli pussad på kinden 50 ggr/dag för att dom fått en varsin Eee PC Seashell
<gecko> Och så tycker dom jag är så snäll som inte slår dom !!!!
<gecko> Det får en att fundera hur det varit för dom Bahgdad
<ispookan> Hallå grabbar!
<Markk> Hej gumma.
<ispookan> Markk: Läget?
<Markk> JOdå
<Markk> Det är bra
<Markk> Jobbar för fullt.
<Markk> Har en användare som inte kan sitt eget mobilnummer utantil.
<Markk> utantill*
<Markk> (Pratar med den användaren just nu dvs.)
<ispookan> Hehe
<Markk> Själv då?
<ispookan> Markk: Bra här, lunch och mätt så lite kaffe och en snus ;)
<Markk> :)
<Markk> Jag tog min lunchcigg innan lunchen tyvärr
<Markk> Gillar efter-maten-ciggen bäst.
<ispookan> Hehe ok ;)
<ispookan> Var e david då, ville busa med honom lite ;)
<Markk> Ingen aning. :)
<ispookan> Hehe han ligger nog och söver.. ;)
<ispookan> Markk: Kör du med fah?
<Markk> Inte längre.
<Markk> Gav upp det. :)
<Markk> Ledde det väldigt länge, sedan bytte jag server och orkar inte bry mig längre.
<ispookan> Hehe ok, handlar ju inte om att leda... ;)
<Markk> Jo.
<ispookan> Jag tycker det handlar om att ge teamet poäng oc kunna bidra med datorkraft, sen kan det ju vara kul som med David och jag vi ligger så jämt så vi buskör lite.. ;)
<Markk> Jag skiter i teamet.
<Markk> Jag skulle bara till plats 1. :)
<Markk> Sedan låg jag där i några månader.
<ispookan> Teamet tjänar ju på allas poäng..
<ispookan> Du är ingen teamplayer då? ;)
<Markk> Verkligen inte.
<Markk> Eller det beror givetvis på situation.
<Markk> Men jag ville bara klå realubot från böran.
<Markk> början*
<Markk> Sedan klättrade jag om person efter person.
<ispookan> Hehe han viker ju inte nu så det finns chans ;)
<ispookan> Jag är lite sugen på att bygga ett kluster och köra det med fah ;)
<ispookan> Men då mördar david mig ;)
<ispookan> Markk: Men du ligger ju tvåa på listan ;)
<ispookan> Get back on the sadle boy! :p
<Markk> Oj
<Markk> Fortfarande?
<realubot> phnom: Oj då. Han skrev PCIe. :S
<realubot> phnom: Ser nu att du skrev PCIe X1/X16.
<Markk> Jag har ju snart hälften så många poäng som uppsalanet.
<realubot> Det är bra att Markk har skaffa tsig ett försprång så kanske han hinner reagera när jag kör om honom.
<realubot> Den som väntar på något gott väntar aldrig för länge.
<Markk> Vad för kommando ska man köra?
<Markk> Den som väntar på något gott, han blir aldrig fet.
<ispookan> realubot: Det spelar ingen roll hur många olika klienter man har med samma nick? Alla poäng går till det nicket då?
<Markk> realubot: haha, försprång, jag krossade dig totalt.
<Markk> ispookan: ja.
<ispookan> Gött ;)
<Markk> Vad var kommandot?
<ispookan> Får skaffa ett par burkar till med nått bsd på då..
<ispookan> Markk: Jag vet inte tyvärr...
<realubot> phnom: Det verkar fungera med PCIe x1 i x16 men jag lovar inget. :)
<realubot> ispookan: Jag har ett minne av att man skulle skilja på klienterna på något sätt men minns inte hur i.s.f. Team-id och nick ska vara samma i.a.f.
<phnom> realubot: Lär dig tabba ordentligt, jag skiter i vilket, det var propus som undrade.
<Markk> phnom: :D
<realubot> phnom: Säg till propus att det verkar fungera med x1 i x16 då.
<realubot> phnom: Men lova honom inget.
<coffe> Barre,
 * phnom vill sluta jobba så han kan gå hem och spela Guild Wars 2...
<realubot> Säg upp dig.
<dataviruset> PCIe x1 i x16 ska funka, det har jag gjort några gånger. Ser störtlöjligt ut att sätta ett fjuttigt nätverkskort (typ) i en x16, men ibland måste man :)
<ispookan> realubot: Var det klient id då tro, för det finns ju 1-16...
<realubot> ispookan: Minns inte.
<ispookan> Får kika på det ikväll ;)
<ispookan> Vi ses alla sköt om er!
<einand>  HEAD http://imagebank.ssab.com
<einand> 501 Protocol scheme 'https' is not supported (Crypt::SSLeay or IO::Socket::SSL not installed)
<einand> Content-Type: text/plain
<einand> är det 501 frånwebservern eller från min klient?
<einand> Client-Date: Wed, 29 Aug 2012 12:25:05 GMT
<einand> Client-Warning: Internal response
<HaNes> hej, någon som har til att hjälpa mig med ett strulande 3g modem?
<Markk> !fråga HaNes
<ubot2`> Factoid 'fr\xc3\xa5ga HaNes' not found
<Markk> !fråga|HaNes
<ubot2`> HaNes: Fråga inte om att fråga, bara ställ frågan. Om någon vet svaret kommer de troligen svara :-).
<HaNes> huawey e173 från 3, lsusb = Bus 003 Device 003: ID 12d1:1c0b Huawei Technologies Co., Ltd.
<HaNes> enheten hittas inte när man skapar ett "mobilebroadband"
<johanbr> HaNes, dyker den upp som en usb-disk istället?
<HaNes> nej den dyker inte upp som usb disk, försökte nyss med modeswitch
<HaNes> har även försök skapa en regel för det men spelar nog inge roll om den inte ens dyker upp som lagringsenhet
<coffe> bamsefar,
<HaNes> fick det att fungera hade missat en 0 i regelfilen för usb mode settings
<gecko> Ojdå. Det verkar som jag hamnat i dödens väntrum
<Buse> Tjenare killar och tjejer, någon som vet hur Alternativa3D  funkar till ubuntu? tänkte på om man kan installera det til Ubuntu 12.04
<Spookan> David-A: Tjena mannen! Allt bra idag?
<David-A> hrmf
<Spookan> David-A: Im on top of you.. ;)
<David-A> only by 31p
<David-A> wait
<Spookan> David-A: Hehe, det kommer säkert att bli att vi kommer att hoppa upp och ner ;)
<David-A> sa du inte att du skulle sova inatt
<Spookan> Jag har sovit som en stock ;)
<David-A> ahrg
<Spookan> Du sovit gott med?
<David-A> nja
<Spookan> Legat och drömt om statsen? :P
<Spookan> David-A: Men vi måste ju ta oss upp till etta och två :P
<David-A> etta och tvåa nu har 2,7 och 2.3 MILJARDER, med nuvarande takt skulle det ta mej hundratusentals år.
<David-A> men jag har tid, okej, I am on
<Spookan> David-A: Vi får kämpa på, har du inga skräpdatorer som du kan dra igång fah på?
<David-A> en gammal PIII, då går det på bara 220 000 år i st f 250 000 år.
<David-A> ett trasigt moderkort med yttligare en PIII, om jag löder på rätt ställe kanske den går igång och jag är nere på 190 000 år.
<Spookan> Hehe, du kan ju ha flera, jag funderar på att sätta upp en 3-4st skit pc och köra nått bsd på och ha som fah klienter..
<David-A> fortsätta leta
<Spookan> Kan ju vara ett kul projekt… ;)
<Spookan> David-A: Annars allt bra med dig då?
<David-A> hrmf
<David-A> "51% tror att stormväder kan påverka cloud computing" http://www.zdnet.com/does-the-us-understand-cloud-computing-7000003291/
<arand> 51% bevandrade i kaosteori, otroligt men sant.
<andol> David-A: Menar du att det är de 51% som har missförstått, eller resterand 49%?
<David-A> "14% har låtsats att de förstod cloud computing under en jobbintervju. 17% låtsades att de förstod cloud computing på första dejten."
<David-A> andol: jag angav bara procenten. artikeln beskriver det som ett "missförstånd"
<andol> David-A: Gör den verkligen det? Antar att du syftar på följande stycke innan punktlistan? "Cloud computing was found to be widely misunderstood. The survey found that:"
<David-A> andol: jag tolkar det så
<andol> David-A: Jo, jag tror också att det är det artikelförfattaren menar, även om jag inte tycker att det är överdrivet språkligt klart.
<andol> (Fast framförallt så har jag svårt att se det som ett missförstånd att anse att stormväder kan påverkara cloud computing.)
 * andol kanske borde flagga för att han har sovit lite dåligt två nätter i raken, och sålunda är lite smågrining :-)
<David-A> yes! 36p före
<Spookan> David-A: Före mig?
<David-A> av en ren tillfällighet alltså, det är ju ingen tävling
<Spookan> Undrar vilken lista du kollar på?
<Spookan> David-A: Du kommer att dra om mig med 900 000 poäng i helgen, så du kan vara lugn.. :P
<David-A> contributions sidorna, länkade från donor statistics (uppdateras ca var 10 timma eller så, satt och gjorde refresh ett par ggr per timma i natt)
<Spookan> Ok, för på min sida så är jag på plats 10..
<Spookan> Vi har fått en till som viker...
<David-A> Spookan: finns det en sida med rangordning inom teamet eller?
<Spookan> David-A: Jag har denna och kollar då och då.. http://fah-web.stanford.edu/cgi-bin/main.py?qtype=teampage&teamnum=210289
<Spookan> David-A: Men om jag fixar upp fyra pcs här så kan jag ju ta ditt nick på två av dem så får du lite extra points?
<David-A> Spookan: siffrorna på den sidan är flera timmar gamla
<David-A> Spookan: men vad snäll du är, tack!
<Spookan> David-A: Kan man få länk till den sida du kollar?
<David-A> http://fah-web.stanford.edu/cgi-bin/main.py?qtype=userpage&username=Spookan (den är länkad från donor statistics)
<Spookan> David-A: Ah ok.. ;)
<_Trullo> hm.. installerar 12.04 nu, vilka paket ska man prenumerera på sen?
<Spookan> David-A: Pillar du med något?
<David-A> Spookan: nä, varför undrar du?
<David-A> _Trullo: det vanliga, restricted extras
<Spookan> David-A: Bara nyfiken, tännkte om du pillar med någon hemsida eller nått.. Sitter och är lite utråkad, ville snacka, men du kanske inte vill snacka så, eller man ska mest snacka datorer här inne kanske...
<David-A> förbereder att betala räkningar och tittar på aktuellt, men det förra får man inte säga på chat för man kan se mitt ip
<Spookan> David-A: Ok är det farligt? Men du sa ett ord i fyllan, räkningar..
<David-A> nä, det heter räkningar
<Spookan> David-A: Det var menat som "tack för att du påminde mig"...
<David-A> eller, det står inte räkningar på dem, faktura-nånting
<David-A> aha
<HeMan> damn, netem är ju riktigt avancerat juh!
<HeMan> http://swik.net/netem/Examples+of+Use om någon är intresserad
 * David-A har definierat om siffrorna 7,8,9,0 i sin emacs så måste skriva ocr-koder försiktigt
<swecarp> EzKurdistanIm: kena
<EzKurdistanIm> swecarp: kena. alllt väl?
<swecarp> japp allt bra här hurr har du det EzKurdistanIm
<EzKurdistanIm> swecarp: härligt att höra. har du börjat knega?
<EzKurdistanIm> här är det en del att stå i.. men annars är det helt okej.
<swecarp> EzKurdistanIm:  har börjat knega ska ju bara jobba en månad till
<EzKurdistanIm> swecarp: okej. sedan operationen?
<swecarp> japp ocvh beta testan
<swecarp> fel alpha testande
<EzKurdistanIm> swecarp: har alphan redan kommit ut
<EzKurdistanIm> ?
<swecarp> ska i helgen köra in alpha1 på laptopen har en sparat disk till den instalationen
<EzKurdistanIm> trodde den skulle komma ut i september
<swecarp> qa släpp
<swecarp> pre alpha testing
<EzKurdistanIm> nice nice... jag lär testa den när alphan är officiellt ute på usb stickan
<swecarp> japp den kommer om ca 1 vecka om det funkar bra
<EzKurdistanIm> gör nog även vbox installation så man ser till att mga3 blir kalas :)
<EzKurdistanIm> swecarp: har du någon koll på Philip5?
<swecarp> EzKurdistanIm:  funderade på att köra dual boot men det blir nog så att jag kör den på min laptop
<EzKurdistanIm> gecko
<Spookan> EzKurdistanIm: Tjena!
<einand> i haven't even owned my ipad for 12h, and i'm glad i diden't go for the 16GB version http://i.imgur.com/oHsm6.png
<EzKurdistanIm> samt andra tokgubbarna
<EzKurdistanIm> swecarp: låter nice...
<swecarp> EzKurdistanIm:  gecko är i turkiet fortfarande
<EzKurdistanIm> Spookan: tjenis fah-mästaren :P.
<EzKurdistanIm> swecarp: stackaren. vantrivs han fortfarande?
<EzKurdistanIm> einand: fel fönster :)?
<swecarp> japp han vanrivs förfullt samt att det har strulat
<einand> EzKurdistanIm: nej, orka inte skriva på svenska bara
<EzKurdistanIm> swecarp: okej. vad exakt strular?
<Spookan> EzKurdistanIm: Lol ;)
<EzKurdistanIm> einand: :) okej.
<EzKurdistanIm> Spookan: :) realubot känner sig nog pressad att prestera pga ditt fah-poäng.
<swecarp> EzKurdistanIm: pm
<EzKurdistanIm> http://pavel.frimix.se/2012/08/29/avancerade-anvandare/
<EzKurdistanIm> läsvärt
<Spookan> EzKurdistanIm: Det tror jag inte, han och de andra drar mig lätt :P
<EzKurdistanIm> Spookan: :) va ej blyg.
<Spookan> EzKurdistanIm: Känner mig mer pressad av David-A han e giftig ;)
<EzKurdistanIm> Spookan: :) ni battlar ser jag. det är ju för gott syfte, så battle på.
<Spookan> Hehe
<EzKurdistanIm> http://www.techdrivein.com/2011/01/evolution-of-ubuntu-over-years-brief.html
<EzKurdistanIm> rätt så intressant bild-beskrivning på ubuntus utveckling
<David-A> alla: rekommenderar EzKurdistanIm's länk för 6 minuter sedan
<EzKurdistanIm> David-A: tycker ubuntu från och med 10.04 framåt ser faktiskt bättre ut
<EzKurdistanIm> började själv med linux och ubuntu med 9.10
<EzKurdistanIm> det var i för sig inte svårt få den snygg men vad lite 9.10 och äldre versioner skiljer estetisk
<einand> EzKurdistanIm: köpte en ipad idag
<Spookan> Kanske skulle ta hem ubuntu och leka med i virtual box eller vad det heter..
<EzKurdistanIm> einand: nice nice... snart :) ansluter du Spookan skaran av glada apple-användare och förbannar windows existens
<Spookan> :P
<einand> gillar windows, köper säkert en surface nästa månad när en kommer
<EzKurdistanIm> Spookan: du som osx användare kommer nog inte känna dig helt förvirrad med 12.04 med unity
<EzKurdistanIm> einand: fyfabian här får man inte svära..
<EzKurdistanIm> :P
<Spookan> EzKurdistanIm: Jag hatar inte Windows.. Jag är bara så trött på det.. ;)
<EzKurdistanIm> Spookan: :) lungt. jag förstår dig. sedan gör det inget om du hatar windows... du får inte minus poäng hos mig :)
<Spookan> EzKurdistanIm: :P
<einand> EzKurdistanIm: jag villha/behöver alla så jag kan få så bred kundgrupp som möjligt för mina produkter
<Spookan> EzKurdistanIm: När ska du presentera mig för syrran din då? ;)
<David-A> einand: om du köper nåt från Microsoft så bidrar du till deras kampanjkassa, tänk på det
<einand> David-A: bidrar ännu mera till min, vilket i sin tur bidrar mer till opensource än till microsoft
<einand> är det inte bättre att ms får 1000kr, om det generar 3000kr till opensrouce projekt?
<David-A> einand: är du säker på att det blir så? tillåt mej tvivla
<einand> David-A: är så
<einand> har nog donerat, till så gott som alla "stora" foss projekt som jag använt produkter av, känner att det är mest rättvist då jag inte bidrar med kod tilldom
<maxkissie> fanboy:ism skadar bara linux, speciellt den windowshatande delen är skadligast.
<einand> maxkissie: håller med
<einand> jag var rabiat appelhatare tills för 2 veckor sedan
<Spookan> Bättre att vara lockande än hatande, tycker ju jag i alla fall..
<einand> förutom 139kr till microsoft, så har jag nog inte köpt några andra licnser av dom i år, och mitt donationskonto har nog iaf uppgått till nästan 30.000kr
<einand> till foss
<einand> urk, inte skoj detta
<EzKurdistanIm> Spookan: :) min syrra hittar på på KI...
<EzKurdistanIm> einand: kundgrupp?
<einand> EzKurdistanIm: japp
<einand> EzKurdistanIm: man jobbar ju för pengar ;)
<David-A> maxkissie: man kan gilla eller ogilla windows av tekniska skäl, det är inte windows det handlar om. det är Microsoft
<Spookan> EzKurdistanIm: Va?
<EzKurdistanIm> einand: :) vad jobbar du med?
<EzKurdistanIm> Spookan: :) om du vill presentera dig för syrran min får du bege dig till KI och leta reda på henne bland alla studenter.
<maxkissie> Jag ogillar inte apple lika mycket som användarna. Fanboy:ismen är det som är störande. vill inte associeras med såna människor som dyrkar elektronik till skyarna!
<Spookan> David-A: Så du kör inget Windows baserat hema?
<einand> EzKurdistanIm: lite allt möjligt, senaste halvåret pillar jag med ett privat projekt
<maxkissie> Jag kör windows, tjejen kör linux
<maxkissie> haha, hon vägrar återgå till windows
<einand> EzKurdistanIm: börjar dock få ont omkulor nu, så söker ett knegarjobb så jag kan fortsätta med detta
<Spookan> EzKurdistanIm: Du får be henne titta in här så vi kan äppla oss lite.. :P
<David-A> jag hatar GB för att de saboterar för andra glassar i kioskerna, jag hatar Arla och Abbas för att de tränger undan alternativen, jag bidrar aldrig till deras kampanjkassor, samma med Microsoft
<einand> föresten, man fick silverfärgade äpplen med i förpackningen, förstod inte varför
<einand> och på bussen, så kom jag på att det är för att "de-branda" sin ipad
<EzKurdistanIm> Spookan: haha.. hon ser den här kanalen som storabrorsan nörd ställe, bland andra nördar.. då hon är apple-användare är nördar för nördigt för henne
<EzKurdistanIm> skämt åsido syrran är inte så mycket för chatta
<EzKurdistanIm> einand: nice nice. får man fråga om vad för projekt?
<Spookan> EzKurdistanIm: Hehe ok, bara skojjar lite med dig.. ;)
<swecarp> EzKurdistanIm:  inte för kaffe drickande heller :))
<einand> EzKurdistanIm: du får gärna fråga, men jag är inte lika glad på att svara
<EzKurdistanIm> swecarp: haha tyst.. stackars syrran hon visste inte hur man gjorde då.. men hon lärde sig det efter du förklara
<EzKurdistanIm> einand: okej. då ska jag ej pressa.
<EzKurdistanIm> maxkissie: :) du i farten igen.
<swecarp> EzKurdistanIm:  det var det jag menade hon är snabblärd kanske hon kan lära sig att vara lite nördig
<einand> EzKurdistanIm: kan ta det i pm någon dag
<EzKurdistanIm> swecarp: :) hon har mig till det som övriga i familjen.
<Spookan> EzKurdistanIm: Men du är en inbiten Linux nisse? ;)
<EzKurdistanIm> einand: visst. känn dig inte tvungen. bara du trivs med vad du gör så.
<einand> EzKurdistanIm: klart jag gör, annars hade jag gjort något annat ;)
<EzKurdistanIm> Spookan: :) mer inbiten linux nisse än windows i alla fall. även om jag var hyfsad duktig på windows också. men med windows var det OS;et som styrde mig mer än jag styrde OS;et.
<swecarp> måste ut en sväng med EzKurdistanIm's favorit
<EzKurdistanIm> swecarp: ha det skoj med hundarna...
<Spookan> EzKurdistanIm: Hehe ok ;)
<EzKurdistanIm> Spookan: :) är nog större osx-fanboy än windows trots att jag aldrig ägt en mac.
<EzKurdistanIm> Spookan: dock börjar apple lukta illa.
<Spookan> EzKurdistanIm: Jasså?
<EzKurdistanIm> börjar bli den nya microsoft och går nog snart om
<EzKurdistanIm> Spookan: jepp. apple heliga krig mot android.
<Spookan> EzKurdistanIm: Ok, själv kör jag ju IOS.. :P
<EzKurdistanIm> Spookan: sedan att apple ljuger för folk om hur miljömedvetna dom är, är bara lögn. samma sk-t som microsoft och alla andra.
<EzKurdistanIm> alla teknik intresserade vet vilka svin microsoft är dock har apple kommit billigt undan
<EzKurdistanIm> det stör mig mest nog
<Spookan> Men nu lite sallad och film, kommer in senare och tjötar lite med er.. ;)
<EzKurdistanIm> Spookan: :) apple stämmer en av sina viktigaste kunder dvs samsung.. undrar om samsung är intresserad sälja hårdvara till apple om de fortsätter sätta käppar i hjulet för dem
<EzKurdistanIm> Spookan: gör så. själv ska man snart se lite kvällsfotboll
<David-A> neej!
<Spookan> David-A: Woot?
<David-A> inget speciellt, fortsätt se filmen
<swecarp> tillbaka
<Spookan> Hehe
 * EzKurdistanIm idla. fotboll-time. innan sängen.
<Spookan> David-A: Håller på med en som ska ge 10000 poäng… Låter ju fel..
<David-A> Spookan: då är det bäst o stänga av maskinen o låta den svalna ett par dar
<Spookan> David-A: ;)
<EAG> a
<ispookan> David-A: Ok om jag pmar dig?
<David-A> ok
<EzKurdistanIm> äckliga real leder
<EzKurdistanIm> sk-t
<David-A> nä, uppsalanet leder, följt av mark, hur kan man få hundratusentals poäng?
<ispookan> ;)
<ispookan> EzKurdistanIm: Jag har fått en värdig motståndare... ;)
<EzKurdistanIm> yes messi måla
 * EzKurdistanIm är inte barca eller real fan.. dock hellre barca seger :=)
<ispookan> Men upsalanet har 10000 datorer eller?
<K350> Rosegarden - betyg: 2 av 5
<K350> F-n att Steinberg inte vill göra Cubase tillgänglig för Linux :-p
<ispookan> Mjo det är ju trisst..
<David-A> K350: var får den betyg? vad fick Lmms?
<johanbr> nån som vet om den nya javabuggen finns i openjdk också?
<ispookan> Nu nanna vi hörs alla, ta det lugnt David-A ;)
<David-A> säkert :)
<K350> David-A: Den har inte ens en bråkdel av alla fuktioner Cubase eller Logic har.  Man kan bara koppla in en MIDI-controller i sänder. Inte flera på en gång. /om du t.ex har ett midi-keyhboard och en midi-mixer). För att näman något
<K350> David-A: Sedan är det ett gissel med latency och jack. Det slipper man i OS X och windows. Det är bara att erkänna att musikproduktion i Mac och windows funkar bättre än i Linux...tyvärr :-/
<Spookan> Hm kan inte somna :/
<David-A> vyssan lull koka kittelen full... hmmm hmmm hmmm
 * EzKurdistanIm arg real vann. :(
<Spookan> David-A: :P
<Spookan> Tydligen så ska ps3 vika mycket bättre än en PC… Men inget läst om det...
<EzKurdistanIm> nu kallar sängen.
<EzKurdistanIm> ha det bra gott folk
#ubuntu-se 2012-08-30
<gecko> Godmorgon Sverige
<larsemil> trollololololololo
<gecko> Undrar varför i fridens daga Java JRE vägrar att funka i denna laptop
<gecko> "The Java Runtime Environment cannot be found"
<Philip5> låter ju inte så kul. har du installerat det som paket eller själv?
<gecko> Jag har installerat all som går
<Philip5> och det är ubuntu?
<gecko> Helt rätt. Men det har funkat förrut
<Philip5> då är det skumt
<gecko> Nu är det väl ingen katastrof precis. Lite irri bara
<Philip5> om du bara skriver "java" och kör från terminalen. hittar den inte ens binären då?
<Philip5> tänkte om det är något javaprogram som bara inte hittar hur den ska starta sig
<gecko> Jisses vad text det kom :)
<gecko> Philip5< Jag låter detta vara för nu. Det funkar bra att att använda i Samsung
<Philip5> ok för om det kom text så finns java där. verkar vara det program som använder java som du har som det är något lurt med
<Philip5> att den inte hittar vart java ligger eller så
<gecko> Ja så kanske det är
<gecko> Men strunt samma
<gecko> Nu ska jag ut och leta efter ett ställe som kan skriva ut ett dokument från USB
<gecko> Så jag lär väl vara hemma vid midnatt igen :)
<coffe> ni med dell server  opsview(nagios) + omsa (v7 ) = <3
<realubot> Skärp er annars åker ni ut!
 * realubot varnar kanalen i förebyggande syfte.
<gecko> realubot< PÃ¥vilka grunder delar du ut en varning?
<realubot> gecko: I förebyggande syfte bara. Ingen anledning alls.
<realubot> gecko: Så att inte någon får för sig att spela apa.
<realubot> gecko: Jag skämtar bara. Min sarkasm går tydligen inte hem. :(
<gecko> realubot< :) har du blivit Rikard Rätrtrådig nu helt plötsligt?
<realubot> gecko: Det var mer för att skaka liv i kanalen än för att klaga. :) Och tricket fungerade ju. Du vaknade till liv.
<gecko> realubot< Jag kom precis innanför dörren
<realubot> gecko: Du påminner om Karl XII.
<realubot> gecko: Han satt också och väntade i Turkiet.
<gecko> Hittade till slut en affär som kunde skriva ut ett dokument från usb
<gecko> realubot< Gjorde han? Det visste jag inte
<realubot> gecko: Aha. Min skrivare har slutat att fungera i Ubuntu. :( Tröttsamt.
<realubot> Hum, Bender ligger tydligen i Moldavien: https://sv.wikipedia.org/wiki/Karl_XII:s_vistelse_i_Bender
<gecko> realubot< Men nu är biljetterna för iaf mig bokade. Landar hemma 7/9 10:30.
<realubot> Jag har ingen vidare koll på geografi.
<gecko> realubot< Men frun och dom 3 barnen måste åka till Iran och Svenska ambassaden. Idiotiskt och dyrt
<realubot> gecko: Var glad att du slipper.
<gecko> realubot< Och det kan dröja upp till 1 månad innan dom kan komma hem
<gecko> Jag prisa Gud och alla andra jädrans profeter
<realubot> gecko: Hur känns det att bli farsa på äldre dar då?
<gecko> realubot< Det blir nog bra det. Vi har ett ganska stort radhus så jag kan låsa in mig vid behov :)
<ispookan> Tjena på er!
<realubot> gecko: Använder du Tor?
<ispookan> realubot: Tjena grabben!
<realubot> wget https://www.torproject.org/dist/torbrowser/linux/tor-browser-gnu-linux-x86_64-2.2.38-2-dev-en-US.tar.gz; tar xvzf tor-browser-gnu-linux-x86_64-2.2.38-2-dev-en-US.tar.gz; cd tor-browser_en-US; ./start-tor-browser
<realubot> ispookan: Yo!
<realubot> ispookan: Hakuna Ubuntu!
<realubot> ispookan: Muhatma Gecko!
<ispookan> realubot: Precis ;) allt bra med dig då?
<ispookan> realubot: Lång väg till plats ett med fah.. ;)
<Barre> coffe: ja... vad vill du?
<Philip5> realubot: varför ska man ha en särskild tor-browser och inte bara köra tor mot irc eller firefox?
<gecko> Som protest mot myndigheternas slarv så har jag rakat av allt hår på skallen
<ispookan> Lol!
<gecko> SÃ¥ nu ser jag ut som en biljardboll
<ispookan> Hoppas myndigheterna bättrar sig nu då..
<gecko> Stora öron liten kuk. Fy fan hur han såg ut :D
<ispookan> Mjorå, viker du nått då gecko?
<gecko> ispookan< Det har tyvärr varit dåligt med det senaste tiden
<ispookan> gecko: Inte försent att börja igen ;)
<realubot> http://ubuntu-se.org/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=208&t=56836&p=456178#p456178
<gecko> ispookan< Nädå. Det ska jag absolut göra bra jag kommer till ro hemma
<realubot> Philip5: Enligt Tor så beror det på att Tor inte klarar av att hålla jämna steg med firefox uppdateringstakt. Tor kan inte garantera att Tor-button m.m. fungerar säkert i den senaste versionen av Firefox.
<ispookan> Fattar inte att folk vågar använda tor...
<realubot> Philip5: https://www.torproject.org/projects/torbrowser.html.en
<realubot> Där står mer.
<realubot> Portabelt också.
<ispookan> Nä nu tillbaka till jobbet..
<realubot> Philip5: Jag tycker att det är en fördel också att kunna surfa anonymt med Tor Browser Bundle och smatidigt kunna surfa vanligt med vanliga Firefox i Ubuntu.
<realubot> Det går kanske genom att köra två sessioner av vaniga Fx också men men ...
<realubot> Tor Browser Bundle använder Firefox 10 och Firefox 15 kom ju igår.
<realubot> Philip5: Tor Browser Bundle har NoScript och HTTPS Everywhere som standard också.
<coffe> Barre,  ska jag minnas det ett dygn senare ?
<Markk> Hallo
<ispookan> Tjena grabben
<gecko> Äntligen så har solen försvunnit från uteplatsen så jag kan sitta och svalka mig
<gecko> NÃ¥ja. Svalka och svalka. +26 i skuggan :)
<Markk> Du tycker att det är kul att skryta om värmen i u-landet du befinner dig i hela tiden märker jag.
<Markk> We don't give a fuck.
<gecko> ?? Jasså på dåligt humör. Var det då. Jag bryr mig inte
<ispookan> Markk: Hm så du ligger tvåa ;)
<gecko> Och skryta om värmen? Jag vantrivs med den
<Markk> Jag är inte på dåligt humör. :)
<gecko> Markk< Sätt mig på ignore så slipper du se mig
<Markk> gecko: Du är itmannen, right?
<gecko> Markk< Nä som du ser så heter jag gecko
<Markk> Har för mig att ni var/är samma person.
<gecko> Och?
<Markk> Jag har itmannen på ignore.
<gecko> Perfekt
<gecko> Sätt mig där också så slipper du reta upp dig på bagateller
<Markk> Men iaf, du skört/tryckte ner oss för att det är så "kallt" i Sverige. :P
<Markk> Även om du säger att du "lider".
<gecko> Nu är det så att jag inte bryr mig ett smack vad du anser
<Markk> Jag vet.
<Markk> Du gillar att gosa med barn i stället antar jag?
<Markk> :D
<gecko> Vad menar du med det? Förklara lite närmare
<ispookan> Vad har gemenskapen tagit vägen?
<ispookan> *var
<gecko> ispookan< Det är nog en svunnen epok
<ispookan> gecko: Mm...
<gecko> ispookan< Nu handlar det mer om att hitta så mycket som möjligt att gnälla om
<gecko> Markk< Du är svaret skyldig
<einand> gecko: han har dig på ignore
<gecko> einand< Feg, fegare ,fegast
<deekeff> hah
<einand> gecko: eller effektiv
<deekeff> jag har han på ignore
<gecko> einand< Effektiv?
<einand> tror minst hälften av kanalen har honom på ignore deekeff
<deekeff> :D
<gecko> Om nu folk har mig på ignore som dom påstår. Hur kan jag då läs
<gecko> läsa vad dom skriver?
<gecko> För övrigt så skiter jag fullständigt i om så hela kanalen har mig på ignore
<Markk> De ignorerar _dig_.
<ispookan> Du kan se dem men de ser inte dig..
<Markk> Du ignorerar inte.
<gecko> Aha.Mysko. Hur ser du vad jag skriver?
<Markk> Jag har inte dig på ignore.
<Markk> Jag jobbade bara.
<Markk> Men iaf, du postade en bild där det var en äldre herre och en ung pojke där du kallade pojken "din springpojke" och att han var jättebra eller något sådant.
<Markk> :)
<gecko> Markk< einand påstår att du har mig på ignore
<Markk> Han antog det.
<Markk> Eftersom att jag inte svarade.
<gecko> Markk< Min följeslagare och hjälpreda. Sprid inte felaktig info runt dig som en gödselspridare tack
<Markk> SÃ¥ var det!
<Markk> Jag drog bara mina egna slutsatser.
<Markk> :D
<Markk> Jag spred inget.
<gecko> Markk< När du skriver här så sprider du
<gecko> Men nu ger jag upp detta tills det kommer något vettig att skrivas med. Adjö
<Markk> Yay
<Markk> Nu är jag en klad Mark
<Markk> gecko ska försvinna och jag slutar för dagen!
<ispookan> Jag jobbar en timme till..
<gecko> http://img16.imageshack.us/img16/8725/betterfasterstronger.png
<Spookan> Tjena på er!
<einand> tjenix
<Barre> tjenis tjenis
<Spookan> Läget med er då?
<Barre> jovars... huvudet upp och fötterna ner.. <insert standard floskel here>... själv då?
<Spookan> Barre: Seg som bara den hehe, skönt att det är Fredag imorrn i alla fall.
<Barre> mmm... sjukt skönt med helg.. har haft en galen arbetsvecka
<EzKurdistanIm> swecarp: kena. vi loggade in nästan samtidigt. :)
<Barre> läskigt synkat av er
<swecarp> EzKurdistanIm:  kena vi är en enhet
<EzKurdistanIm> swecarp: :) jepp.
<EzKurdistanIm> Barre: :P haha. kena storage guru. :P
<EzKurdistanIm> swecarp: vad görs?
<swecarp> EzKurdistanIm:  försöker läsa mail men en massa folk i irc stör :))
<EzKurdistanIm> swecarp: haha. är du på jobbet?
<Spookan> EzKurdistanIm: Sen sejjen.. ;)
<swecarp> EzKurdistanIm:  nä det är ju en massa qa mail om isot att läsa
<EzKurdistanIm> Spookan: :) tjenis tomten, glad som du är.
<Barre> andra gången en säkring går ikväl.... feck..
<EzKurdistanIm> swecarp: nice nice. du är med mail-grupperna. :=)
<EzKurdistanIm> Barre: :) ta på trä så du inte blir ögad.
<swecarp> ja så jag får alla qa mail
<EzKurdistanIm> swecarp: väldigt smart. då har du mycket läsa :).
<Spookan> EzKurdistanIm: Klart man ska vara glad.. ;)
<EzKurdistanIm> Spookan: :) bra inställning. så hur mår tomten idag?
<swecarp> EzKurdistanIm: har du hört något från våran Philip5
<EzKurdistanIm> swecarp: Philip5 brukar gömma sig när jag är inne.
<EzKurdistanIm> så nej.
<EzKurdistanIm> han förstör nog någon ubuntu installation med hans buggiga paket, sorry menar ppa. :P
<swecarp> EzKurdistanIm: +1
<EzKurdistanIm> deekeff: din galning varför byte du nick till dee keff, det låter verkligen keft. :P
<andol> ls /mnt/s3ql/
<andol> Ops
<EzKurdistanIm> andol: :) sluta upp med nörderiet.
<Barre> andol: hej på dick också
<Barre> hehehe... s/dick/dig/...
<swecarp> m/ag/eia/alp/ha
<andol> EzKurdistanIm: Fel kanal för sådant? :-)
<andol> Barre: Goafton
<EzKurdistanIm> andol: :) absolut inte. gillar j-vlas med nördar.
<EzKurdistanIm> kan någon förklara vad s/dick/dig/... innebär?
<EzKurdistanIm> märker att hardcore nördar använder sig av sådant
<andol> EzKurdistanIm: Enspelar på en vanlig metod att göra search-and-replace, exempelvis i vi, sed, perl, etc. Ofta finns det i samma veva stöd för reguljära uttryck.
<andol> s/Enspelar/Anspelar/
<Barre> s = search efter Enspelar och ersätt med Anspelar
<EzKurdistanIm> andol: jag blev faktiskt inte klokare av ditt svar.
<Barre> fast hela syntaxen för vim är :%s/andol/londa/
<EzKurdistanIm> jaha det är alltså sökväg
<EzKurdistanIm> ?
<Barre> nej... sök i texten efter första ordet mellan // och ersätt med andra ordet mellan //
<Barre> en enkel search and replace
<EzKurdistanIm> menar du att du söker på andol
<EzKurdistanIm> men sedan ersätter andol med londa
<EzKurdistanIm> ?
<deekeff> EzKurdistanIm: tjo
<Barre> precis
<EzKurdistanIm> deekeff: tjena mittbena :P.
<EzKurdistanIm> Barre: :) jaha. det var ju nördigt.
<deekeff> EzKurdistanIm: allt bra med dig?
<EzKurdistanIm> deekeff: :) bara bra tack. hur mår herr deekeff?
<deekeff> EzKurdistanIm: rätt ok. fick höjning idag. så det e rätt nice
<EzKurdistanIm> deekeff: nice. så du kommer med andra ord ge mig en laptop som julklapp :P?
<deekeff> EzKurdistanIm: neej jag är arbetslös. du får ge mig !
<EzKurdistanIm> deekeff: jag är student. så jag har nog det nästan lika bra ställt som dig.
<EzKurdistanIm> :P
<deekeff> EzKurdistanIm: student ja.. då har du det bättre.
<deekeff> jag har inte ens socialbidrag.(egentligen)
<deekeff> 1100 för 14e dag
<deekeff> :D
<deekeff> det är inte fett.
<EzKurdistanIm> deekeff: du är ju rik :).
<deekeff> jag är ju hur mycket mat jag vill ha gratis. så den biten e ju rätt ok. men så snusar jag o röker.
<EzKurdistanIm> deekeff: :) sluta med dumheterna
<EzKurdistanIm> deekeff: :P då har du råd köpa mig laptop till jul
<deekeff> kan skicka mat om det skulle knipa :D
<deekeff> the cabin in the woods är rätt bra film
<EzKurdistanIm> deekeff: :) om du lagar och kommer över så är det bra.
<EzKurdistanIm> :P en students bästa vän, matlådor :P.
<deekeff> :D
<EzKurdistanIm> det verkar komma gnome spin av ubuntu nu till oktober
<EzKurdistanIm> vad säger ni om det?
<andol> EzKurdistanIm: Tja, finns väl i och för sig rätt gott om Gnome även i vanliga Ubuntu? Alternativt tänker du på en spinn som nyttjar gnome-shell som default, eller något med fokus på gamla Gnome2?
<EzKurdistanIm> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2012/08/gnome-flavoured-ubuntu-spin-coming-october-18th
<EzKurdistanIm> andol: se länken.
<Barre> Jag tycker det är rent för djälvigt att de slutar med alternate ISO
<Spookan> EzKurdistanIm: Tjena igen! Sorry var tvungen att fixa med lite annat här, vad sa du innan?
<EzKurdistanIm> Spookan: :) minns faktiskt inte.
<EzKurdistanIm> <EzKurdistanIm> Spookan: :) bra inställning. så hur mår tomten idag?
<EzKurdistanIm> :) jaha detta var det sista jag skrev till dig
<Spookan> EzKurdistanIm: Tomten mår bra idag :P
<EzKurdistanIm> Spookan: :) härligt att höra.
<Spookan> EzKurdistanIm: Själv då?
<EzKurdistanIm> Spookan: lite trött. men annars är det väl helt okej.
<Spookan> EzKurdistanIm: Hehe ok ;)
<Spookan> EzKurdistanIm: Nästa person på listan blir svår att hoppa över.. ;)
<EzKurdistanIm> Spookan: :) jaså? ska vi skicka torped efter hen?
<Spookan> EzKurdistanIm: Hehe ;)
<Spookan> EzKurdistanIm: Men om några dagar räknar jag med ca 10k poäng till..
<EzKurdistanIm> :) göttans.
<Spookan> Mm hehe ;)
<EzKurdistanIm> Spookan: :P göm dig David-A logga in.
 * Spookan springer och gömmer sig.. ;)
<David-A> snart slut på tv "Nya Landgång" SVT1 20:00-21:00. som vanligt mysigt med Anne Lundberg, och så lite fascinerande vetenskap om kvicksliver
<Spookan> David-A: Hur står det till?
<EzKurdistanIm> David-A: :) härligt med dina svt kommentarer emellanåt. haha.
<David-A> EzKurdistanIm: borde du verkligen uppmuntra mej? ok, skyll dej själv
<David-A> snart på tv "Plus" SVT1 och "Universum" Kunskapskanalen. vilken?
<EzKurdistanIm> David-A: :) ta det inte fel. jag gillar svt också.
<David-A> EzKurdistanIm: ja vet, det var inte det jag mena, utan att du uppmuntrar mej att vara Off Topic
<David-A> Spookan: hur luva gör du? över 1000p / dygn o jag bara 3-400p
<EzKurdistanIm> David-A: :) jaha. okej.
<Spookan> David-A: Tror det har att göra med att jag viker på mitt PS3, det ska tydligen vika bättre än PC..
<David-A> Spookan: kan du inte ha den att spela spel på i stället?
<Spookan> Och lyckas jag nu med så kommer jag att dra in lite över 10k om några dagar.. ;)
<EzKurdistanIm> http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=MTE3MTk
<Spookan> 10014 poäng om ca 2.5 dagar.. ;)
<Spookan> EzKurdistanIm: sånt e kul ska kolla :P
<EzKurdistanIm> :) ni är på g
<Spookan> Med?
 * EzKurdistanIm kollar in ett irc-möte.
<Spookan> Jaha..
<Spookan> David-A: spelar på den på helgerna..
<David-A> lörda hela veckan
<Spookan> Inte i min del av Sverige.. ;)
<David-A> Spookan: dom varnar för spelberoende och brist på sömn och motion, men det är inte så farligt, spela på, varje tillfälle du får
<Spookan> David-A: Det ska jag tänka på.. ;)
<David-A> tänk inte, gör bara
<Spookan> Får se, kul och klättra ju.. ;)
<David-A> naaa, inte då, det är ju ingen tävling
<Spookan> Nä då, men nu vill jag poppa över "Gallerix_Sweden_AB" :P
<Spookan> David-A: Så vad blir det ikväll då?
<andol> Barre: Varför? Räcker inte med server-iso, mini-iso samt netinstall?
<David-A> Spookan: det blev "Universum" Kunskapskanalen (får ta reprisen av "Plus")
<Spookan> David-A: Ohfan, visar de det online med tro?
<David-A> Spookan: påstås vara denna http://www.svtplay.se/video/77269/universum-del-3
<Spookan> David-A: Danke.
<Spookan> David-A: Gillar du universum så kan jag tipsa om youtube, finns många bra dokumentärer där… Dock engelska och ingen text.
<David-A> Spookan: gillar och gillar, jag bor där
<realubot> Hallå tjejer.
<David-A> ja?
<Spookan> realubot: ;)
<Spookan> Nä ska slänga mig i sängen, kommer in en sväng med mobilen...
<ispookan> Hej på er!
<realubot> Haj på daj.
<realubot> einand: Hur går det för dig din gamla windowsuser?
<ispookan> realubot: Allt ok?
<David-A> våd gör män öm män inté hår étt tängéntbörd ütän ÅÄÖ?
<ispookan> Skriva med ao.. ;)
<David-A> dét vår én dübbel négåtiön, ütän prickår finns inté
<realubot> ispookan: Jo vars. Det är okej. Själv då?
<ispookan> realubot: Det rullar på, slappar i sängen ;)
<ispookan> realubot: Och viker på gör jag med.. :p
<einand> realubot: finfint
<realubot> einand: Det är bra. :)
<realubot> ispookan: Vad jobbar du med om man får fråga? Du skrev att du var på jobbet?
<realubot> ispookan: För du jobbar väl inte med folding@home? ;)
<ispookan> realubot: Jag jobbar i en datorbutik..
<ispookan> realubot: Du själv då?
<David-A> (bara så ni inte ska får för er att det alltid är bra på svt. just nu i Kunskapskanalen "Bombernas spår" rysk dokumentär om missbildade barn i Kazakstan efter kärnvapenprov)
<David-A> (hmm, ovanligt bra pålagd musik för att vara en dokumentär)
<einand> fyllt min ipads minne nu
<David-A> kan man ge DEN en bläcka?
<ispookan> einand: Är du nöjd med den då?
<einand> ispookan: japp
<einand> ispookan: dock så fyllde jag minnet pga felsynk
<ispookan> Hehe ok hur mycket har du?
<einand> 64GB
<ispookan> Hehe ok
<realubot> David-A: Finns Kunskapskanalen på nätet?
<David-A> realubot: inte som en sajt vad jag vet, ett urval av programen, liksom för de andra svt-kanalerna, finns på svtplay (utom ur-program, som sänds i svt-kanaler, som finns på urplay)
<realubot> David-A: Jaha.
<realubot> David-A: Jag har ingen TV.
<David-A> enkelt och klart va
<David-A> på kk sänds understundom ur-samtiden, föreläsningar och konferenser. igår bl.a. "Gatukonst". se om den finns på urplay
<realubot> Jag är inte intresserad av gatukonst.
<realubot> David-A: Dags för kaffe.
<David-A> nä, te och jordnötsbågar
<David-A> realubot: du kommer att _bli_ intresserad av gatukonst :)
#ubuntu-se 2012-08-31
 * realubot går ett varv i kanalen och kontrollerar att alla barn sover.
<gecko> Godmorgon Sverige. Nu är det bara 6 dagar kvar i denna håla
<realubot> gecko: Passa på och njut. Du vet aldrig när du kommer till Turkiet nästa gång.
<K350> realubot: vem?
<realubot> K350: Va?
<K350> En NAS - identisk med FreeNAS - på 1 TB för 3.200 kr är rätt dyrt va?
<K350> realubot: Ngt om att passa på att njuta i Turket...
<K350> Kikade på en Bubba..är lite sugen..men tycker det känns dyrt
<K350> Fördelen är dock att det är hårdvara so tål att stå på 24/7..
<K350> ..om nu någon läser.....
<realubot> K350: Det var till geckogubben.
<realubot> K350: Bubba?
<K350> realubot: ah
<K350> realubot: ehm ja..från Exclisit eller vad det heter - svenskt företag
<K350> realubot: Tänkte köra egen mailserver. Det enda rätta i dessa FRA dagar....
<K350> Men jag är lite feg när det gäller att köra server...paranoid
<realubot> Vad vinner du på att ha en egen mailserver?
<K350> Bara jag lagrar min e-post?
<realubot> K350: Jo, men FRA sniffar ju när du skickar eposten?
<realubot> K350: Så du kommer väl inte undan FRA i.a.f?
<realubot> K350: Nä, nu är det läggdags. Natti.
<gecko> Inga morgonpigga bråkmakare vakna ännu?
<gecko> Skulle behöva putsa glasögonen. Men då måste jag gå in efter en putsduk. :(
<whomee> gecko: vaken har man varit länge
<gecko> Samma här. Tyvärr
<whomee> tyvärr och tyvärr, då får man gå hem tidigare från arbetet!
<Barre> andol: för att jag alltid användet alternate, mer jobb för mig när jag installerar skiten med de andra alternativen =)
<Barre> andol: fast i.o.f.s så skulle det räcka om de (vilket de kanske redan gjort?) inkluderade en advanced install i desktop, då behövs inte alternate...
<coffe> tjo
<Barre> morrn morrn
<coffe> läget Barre
<Barre> coffe: sjukt trött, på många olika sätt.. fantastiskt trött
<coffe> Barre,  aj då , hoppas de blir bättre snart
<larsemil> Barre: man kan göra så här: sudo apt-get install lvm2 i livecd miljön. Och om man ska köra md-raid. Sen sätter man upp diskarna, och sen kör man igång installen. :D
<larsemil> Barre: men alternatecdn är snabbare
<gecko> Dödens väntrum?
<larsemil> gecko: nej. irc.
<ewook> bingo ;)
<einand> testar en ny ssh klinent
<larsemil> jag har aldrig behövt en annan än det ssh som följer med i de flesta linuxdistar.
<coffe> det finns 2 sätt att kolla vilka id en anv har .. ett är id ..  har helt glömt bort det andra
<coobra> finafisken  :D
<ispookan> Hej på er!
<Markk> Oi ispookan
<ispookan> Markk: Allt ok?
<Markk> Jodå
<Markk> Det är gött. :)
<Markk> Jag tror vi har en major incident i Malmö atm dock.
<ispookan> Jasså?
<Markk> Nätet verkar ligga nere.
<Markk> Haha, fick faktiskt precis reda på att en anv. hade kopplat en patchkabel fel.
<Markk> :D
<Markk> Hade lyckats koppla in samma kabel i två portar så att det hade blivit en loop.
<Markk> TCP/IP Packet Supercollider!
<ispookan> Hehe ok
<Markk> SÃ¥ nu fungerar det igen. :)
<Markk> Hur är det själv?
<ispookan> Bra fredag idag och har lunch nu är det inte långt kvar tills kl sex.. ;)
<Markk> :)
<gecko> Undrar om dom börjat byta till vinterdäck i Sverige?
<ispookan> Markk: Så vad blir det ikväll då? Slappa eller?
<Markk> Yer.
<Markk> gecko: 1 december.
<Markk> gecko: Man får inte ha dubbdäck innan 1 oktober och man måste ha det från 1 december, sluta trolla nu.
<ispookan> Jag ska hem och plåga min mac med fah nu i helgen ;)
<Markk> :)
<Markk> Jag kör det på jobbdatorn och servern.
<gecko> Nackdelen med att sitta ute är att bildskärmen gror igen snabbt som ögat
<ispookan> Hehe
<ispookan> Markk: Jag lär aldrig hinna ifatt dig då ;)
<gecko> Markk< Tydligen så är du totalt humorbefriad. Tragiskt men sant
<ispookan> gecko: Varför tjabba?
<gecko> Tjabba?
<ispookan> Mm..
<gecko> Ingen aning om vad det ordet innebär
<ispookan> Ah, det är nog lite slang. Kan se om jag kan få fram dess betydelse åt dig så att du förstår.
<gecko> Vet du inte vad det betyder själv då?
<gecko> Nu kom jag ihåg. Man brukar säga tjabba istället för hej. Så ärdet
<gecko> realubot< Eller hur?
<ispookan> Jag vet vad det betyder annars hade jag ju inte skrivit det. Nja du tänker nog på tjabba tjena hallå...
<gecko> ispookan< Om du vet varför måste du då leta efter betydelsen?
<ispookan> gecko: Mm, jag orkar inte skriva en uppsats på mobilen.
<gecko> ispookan< Jag tror inte det behövs en uppsata. En kort förklaring bar
<coobra> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kfVsfOSbJY0
<ispookan> Uh fan vad mätt man blev... Synd man inte kan sova lite nu med. ;)
<gecko> Det är tydligen sol även hemma. perfekt att kunna kolla läget på  farmen. http://img685.imageshack.us/img685/4185/imageavr.jpg
<maxjezy> tjena gecko din gamla skithög av dynga!
<maxjezy> coobra, härligt dålig låt det där!
<maxjezy> trodde först den skulle vara sådär "bra dålig" men den här var bara dålig.
<maxjezy> skönt att det finns såna med.
<gecko> maxjezy< ? va
<coobra> :p
<maxjezy> va va, va, sa, va, va?
<coobra> vavavavaav!!!! VA!!!
<maxjezy> jag får USA vibbar av allt va:ande
<maxjezy> gecko: hur går det för dig där nere i mellanöstern?
<maxjezy> inga planer på att bli kidnappad av terrorister och låta oss återgå till harmoni här i sverige?
<gecko> maxjezy< Jodå. Snart på hemväg
<maxjezy> ajdå, vi får hoppas på de bästa!
<gecko> maxjezy< Jag har rakat skallen så det är ingen som törs ge sig på mig
<gecko> maxjezy< Harmoni i Sverige slutade det att vara 1954
<NeverW8> Hallå alla! Det är fredag idag :DDDD
<Markk> gecko: Nej, det är jag verkligen inte, jag är bara trött på troll i den här kanalen. Och du tycker att det är kul att mobba oss för att vi är i Sverige en fredag då det är regnigt, kallt och allmänt ruskigt.
<Markk> gecko: Svenskarna börjar nog få höstdeppighet nu också, och då tycker du att det är "kul" att mobba oss för att vi inte är i Turkland med sol och värme? Jättebra tillfälle att påminna oss ännu mer om att vintern är på väg.
<gecko> Nä nu ska jag och min laptop gå in så vi inte brinner upp.
<maxjezy> burn in "hell"
<gecko> Precis
<maxjezy> :)
<maxjezy> gecko, finns det jordgubbs-saft i turkmenistan?
<gecko> Adjö för nu
<Barre> larsemil: sant, det är ett sätt. Men med alternate skivan så har halva installationen slutförts på samma tid som desktopmiljön har startats på desktop-skivan ;)
<Barre> yii, rails eller django?
 * Barre vill gärna hoppa över yii p.g.a att det är php
<coffe> vad är det för fel på php  ?
<Barre> coffe: tycker att det tenderar vara rätt stökigt
<coffe> Barre, ok. 20 min kvar.. sedan helg
<coffe>  s/jobb/ÖL=>dricka()/G
<deekeff> hata systemd. nu blir det tyvärr att hiva archlinux installationen då den med dagens uppdatering blev besudlad av systemd
<EzKurdistanIm> deekeff: äsch det är arch som suger dolme.
<EzKurdistanIm> :=)
<EzKurdistanIm> :) andra distar använder fortfarande sysvinit som backup tills systemd anses vara stabil nog att användas fullt ut.
<gecko> Äntligen så går det att sitta ute igen.
<deekeff> ubuntu använder ju systemd.
<deekeff> ?
<EzKurdistanIm> deekeff: nej, ubuntu använder upstart.
<deekeff> hur som helst jag är jävligt less på systemd.
<EzKurdistanIm> deekeff: arch är för sådana som gillar pilla mer än nödvändigt.
<deekeff> arch ska vara enkelt.
<EzKurdistanIm> deekeff: :) systemd är bra under mageia, fedora och säkerligen också opensuse.
<deekeff> har alltid gillat gentoos openrc
<EzKurdistanIm> deekeff: anledningen systemd är en röra för er arch användare, om man nu ska försvara röran arch är för att arch nu påtvingat övergången till systemd från föregående sysvinit.
<deekeff> och jag fråga folket i #funtoo om dom kommer att använda systemd. och tydligen aldrig. så det blir funtoo
<EzKurdistanIm> då blir det inte så smidig övergång
<EzKurdistanIm> deekeff: äsch det är absolut inga fel på systemd.
<gecko> EzKurdistanIm< Hej hopp din yngling
<deekeff> från idag blev det påtvingat.
<EzKurdistanIm> läs vad jag skrev ovan.
<EzKurdistanIm> gecko: roligt att se dig här. är du hemma i Sverige?
<deekeff> yes läste.
<gecko> EzKurdistanIm< Nej för rackarn. Åker hem på torsdag 23:15 från Ankara. Prisa Gud
<EzKurdistanIm> deekeff: det blir så när man kör rolling release och utvecklare gör en sådan drastisk övergång.
<EzKurdistanIm> då får man räkna med saker och ting går åt helvete
<EzKurdistanIm> gecko: håller tummarna. :)
<gecko> EzKurdistanIm< Tackar
<EzKurdistanIm> gecko: jag skrivit en artikel till swecarp blogg.
<gecko> EzKurdistanIm< Ok. Jag har glömt bort adressen
<EzKurdistanIm> gecko: http://mageiasv.blogspot.se/
<EzKurdistanIm> skickat mail till gubben.
<EzKurdistanIm> :) swecarp och stavning går inte hand i hand. men han har fått ordning på bloggen.
<gecko> EzKurdistanIm< Vilken artikel har du skrivit?
<gecko> EzKurdistanIm< Han borde sätta "target_blank" på länkarna
<EzKurdistanIm> gecko: jag har hjälpt han med saker, men hittills har jag nog bara skrivit 1 av dessa och det är: http://mageiasv.blogspot.se/2012/08/hur-man-skapar-en-bootbar-liveusb-med.html
<gecko> EzKurdistanIm< Ja den var bra
<EzKurdistanIm> gecko: :) thx.
<gecko> EzKurdistanIm< Du verkar ha en viss pedagogisk förmåga
<EzKurdistanIm> gecko: ju, det har man fått höra flera ggr. man är ju trots allt naturvetare :P.
<gecko> EzKurdistanIm< Jasså. Så då kan du mycket om blommor och blader mao
<EzKurdistanIm> gecko: :) sedan måste man nog vara hyfsad begåvad att vägleda andra när man hjälper andra som man tendens att göra
<EzKurdistanIm> gecko: :) hyfsad mycket. något speciellt du hade tänkt dig?
<gecko> EzKurdistanIm< Amen broder
<gecko> EzKurdistanIm< Nä inget speciellt
<EzKurdistanIm> gecko: har kanalen varit snäll mot dig?
<EzKurdistanIm> nu när jag inte är inne lika frekvent. om inte, så :P säg till så ska jag dra dom i örat.
<gecko> EzKurdistanIm< Inte speciellt. Jag vet inte vad det är som upprör folk så fort jag skriver någt
<EzKurdistanIm> deekeff: mageia 3 första alphan kommer 4 september. visst ser du fram emot den? :)
<deekeff> javisst
<EzKurdistanIm> gecko: du är ju störtskön gubbtok.
<gecko> EzKurdistanIm< Det är nog inte många som instämmer. Men strunt det samma
<EzKurdistanIm> deekeff: :) om du vill köra stabila distar varför har du tendens att alltid återvända till arch?
<gecko> Nu ska jag till centrum och ta ut pengar i en automat med hjälp av en tolk :)
<EzKurdistanIm> gecko: haha lycka till.
<gecko> Vi ses
<deekeff> jag vill inte köra stabilt. det suger.
<deekeff> men systemd... där går gränsen.
<deekeff> david andreasson?
<David-A> ar you talking to *me*?
<EzKurdistanIm> deekeff: kan du redogöra vad som suger?
<EzKurdistanIm> vad är din bedömning av systemd? att arch som är rullande utgåva påtvingat systemd och det inte finns en vettig backup för köra båda tills övergången är smärtfritt?
<EzKurdistanIm> ni som kör arch vet att arch kräver handpålägg och vita hårstrån efter arbeta med arch
<EzKurdistanIm> :) så varför sura?
<deekeff> så är inte fallet.
<EzKurdistanIm> deekeff: hänger inte med.
<EzKurdistanIm> deekeff: du testade ju fedora. hur var systemd under fedora?
<deekeff> archlinux är för keep it simple s. som dom säger. och det tycker jag inte är så jävla rätt med systemd
<EzKurdistanIm> jag tycker systemd är överlägsen allt annat
<deekeff> fedora är väl nice. men det tycker jag inte systemd är.
<EzKurdistanIm> det är verkligen KISS om systemd
<EzKurdistanIm> enda som kommer närheten av systemd är ubuntus upstart
<EzKurdistanIm> dock är inte upstart lika lätt konfa som systemd och kraftfull
<deekeff> skiter fullständigt i uppstart.
<deekeff> spela kvitta .. startar sällan om.
<EzKurdistanIm> deekeff: :P du är på dålig humör märker jag.
<deekeff> mm lite
<EzKurdistanIm> deekeff: ät god mat. lyssna till härlig musik.
<EzKurdistanIm> så lär du glömma det rätt så fort :P
<deekeff> ska slänga ihop en tacokväll snart
<EzKurdistanIm> hade tänkt säga gå ut och spring men jag misstänker att vädret hos dig också är illa
<deekeff> ah det suger
<EzKurdistanIm> deekeff: nice nice :). är man bjuden?
<deekeff> jarå har du vägarna förbi :)
<EzKurdistanIm> deekeff: haha. bra. när jag har det någon ggr då förväntar jag mig tacos.
<EzKurdistanIm> deekeff: :P men får jag syn på arch, slänger jag ut dig från din egna lya och äter maten själv.
<deekeff> haha :D
<EzKurdistanIm> deekeff: :) deal?
<EzKurdistanIm> slashdot måste vara linux-världens lunarstorm
<EzKurdistanIm> eller kanske samma nivå på kommentarer som idg.se
<deekeff> jarå
<EzKurdistanIm> deekeff: har du följt slashdot någon ggr?
<EzKurdistanIm> besökarna där som lämnar kommentarer är bra goa
<EzKurdistanIm> några skruvar måste verkligen vara lösa hos många där
<EzKurdistanIm> http://www.h-online.com/ är nog min favorit linux/opensource sida
<EzKurdistanIm> sedan är phoronix alltid skoj läsa, även om man ska ta saker där med nypa salt emellanåt.
<deekeff> :D
<deekeff> slashdot pratade "pappa" om precis.
<EzKurdistanIm> deekeff: haha du skämtar?
<EzKurdistanIm> är din far en linux-nörd?
<deekeff> ja lite
<deekeff> måste starta om. ses på ett tag
<deekeff> tjo
<David-A> nyss på tv "Sissela Kyle - Dina dagar är räknade" SVT1 16:55-17:55. kul från 20min till 40min. repris från länge sen, repris igen natten lör-sön
<swecarp> EzKurdistanIm:  hojtans
<Philip5> swecarp: skönt med helg när du fått jobba hela veckan efter semestern?
<Philip5> så du hinner fixa med alla dina datorprojekt
<swecarp> Philip5:  japp men det finns att göra när man är testare
<Philip5> testare för din dist?
<Spookan> Hej på er!
<Spookan> Äntligen helg.
<swecarp> Philip5:  det stämmer
<Philip5> swecarp: är de tacksamma för dina rapporter då eller tycker de du slarvar?
<swecarp> dom är tacksamma för allt som dom kan få hjälp med så det känns bra
<David-A> swecarp: och viceversa, tycker du utvecklarna slarvar? :)
<swecarp> David-A:  har inte börjat ännu men det begås lite fel men dom är vfakana på alla buggar och försöker fixa dom snabbt
<Spookan> David-A: Hur går det för dig med vikningen?
<David-A> grr
<David-A> nä
<David-A> jag har kommit över det nu. här är det lungt
<David-A> det är ju ingen tävling :)
<gecko> Lite märklig kombination av svenska och engelska. "Ämnet för #ubuntu-se is"
<realubot> Lugna ner er annars åker ni på husarrest i Turkiet som gecko.
<gecko> :D
<Spookan> David-A: ;)
<Spookan> Här rullar det på bra.. realubot har du börjat med fah igen?
<gecko> På tal om husarrest. Jag blev tvärdålig och måste lägga mig
<realubot> Spookan: Nej. Fah ligger nere.
<Spookan> realubot: Hehe ok.. ;)
<realubot> Dags att laga käk.
<EzKurdistanIm> tjenis alla glada
<EzKurdistanIm> vad kvinnor älskar prata i tel
<realubot> EzKurdistanIm: Tjejer tjattrar bort värdet av flera laptops per år.
<EzKurdistanIm> realubot: :) den här ggr var det faktiskt mamsen.
<EzKurdistanIm> så det var en speciell kvinna :P
<swecarp> mamsen är alltid roligt att prata med
<EzKurdistanIm> swecarp: :) då har hunnit ta en titt på guiden märker jag.
<EzKurdistanIm> swecarp: +1
<swecarp> japp kolla sista rade
<EzKurdistanIm> swecarp: märkte :P det
<swecarp> lite kred ska du ha
<EzKurdistanIm> :) thx
<realubot> Guiden?
<EzKurdistanIm> http://mageiasv.blogspot.se/2012/08/hur-man-gor-for-endast-ha-pappi-pepper.html
<maxjezy> finns det någon app för att mäta "klick per minut" på musen
<maxjezy> tänkte vi kan ha en liten klicktävling såhär på fredagkvällen
<EzKurdistanIm> maxjezy: :( jag använder knappt musen.
<swecarp> EzKurdistanIm:  pilla på musen är ju ett riktigt helg nöje
<swecarp> :))
<EzKurdistanIm> swecarp: haha. snuskhummer.
<maxjezy> http://www.urban75.com/Mag/java7.html
<maxjezy> där har ni ett test, om någon vågar battla mig
<maxjezy> mitt första försök gav 61
<EzKurdistanIm> maxjezy: :) du är finne. ingen vågar battle med dig.
<maxjezy> 65 på andra försöket
<maxjezy> EzKurdistanIm, feg eller?
<maxjezy> jag har stukat mitt finger så jag är handikappad
<EzKurdistanIm> maxjezy: tråkigt att läsa. jag använder ej mus. :)
<maxjezy> ah, du är slapptop user!
<David-A> 53, måste göra ett script
<EzKurdistanIm> maxjezy: :) jepp
<David-A> 428 klick på 10 sek!
<x_link> maxjezy: 73 på 2:a
<x_link> Detta på min laptop.
<realubot> Skärp er annars åker ni ut.
<realubot> Ni blir deporterade till Turkiet.
<EzKurdistanIm> realubot: :) du skulle bara våga
<Spookan> EzKurdistanIm: :P
<EzKurdistanIm> Spookan: tjena tomten :P
<Spookan> EzKurdistanIm: Läget?
<EzKurdistanIm> Spookan: bara bra. själv?
<swecarp> nu blir det tv tittande
 * swecarp idlar 
<EzKurdistanIm> swecarp: ha det skoj
<EzKurdistanIm> hälsa frugan
<Spookan> EzKurdistanIm: Bara bra här, seg som bara den hehe..
 * realubot har ingen TV.
<realubot> Jag är för tuff för TV.
<EzKurdistanIm> realubot: du kan få en gammal från mig.
<EzKurdistanIm> skämtar ej. dock är den väldigt liten.
<EzKurdistanIm> Spookan: :) bråkat med tomtemor?
<Spookan> EzKurdistanIm: Nä hon e ute.. :P
<EzKurdistanIm> Spookan: okej du har kickat ut henne :P
<maxjezy> x_link najs!
<maxjezy> kör du track n field fusket?
<realubot> EzKurdistanIm: Jag gav bort min TV för att jag inte ville ha någon.
<EzKurdistanIm> realubot: :) var den ny?
<EzKurdistanIm> :) någon som har lust ge s-video
<EzKurdistanIm> :P EzKurdistanIm skulle bli glad
<K350> Tvärtom mot vad det står i newsbeuters man sida så går det inte alls att lägga till färger i config filen.
<x_link> maxjezy: Vad är det för fusk?
<K350> j-vla man sida som säger att man måste använda atribut men som inte talar om vilka som finns :-p
<maxjezy> http://www.elgiganten.se/product/datorer-tillbehor/bildskarm/LGIPS277LBN/lg-27-led-datorskarm-ips277l-bn
<maxjezy> x_link: man tar en kula
<maxjezy> sen gnuggar man den över kontrollen
<maxjezy> i detta fallet musklickgrejen
<maxjezy> fusket var vanligt på nintendo 8bit kontroller
<maxjezy> vid klickspel
<maxjezy> sportspel där man ska klicka mycket för att ta sig fram snabbt typ
<maxjezy> va tycker ni om den skärmen?
<maxjezy> sexigt med så lite kant?
<realubot> Töntskärm.
<realubot> Säger jag då.
<realubot> Men inte om den skärmen utan om en helt annan skärm.
<realubot> Vilken säger jag inte. För det är hemligt.
<realubot> Ryck upp er nu. Vad har hänt med den här kanalen? Det var ju massor av tjöt här förr.
<EzKurdistanIm> realubot: :) det är fredag.
<realubot> EzKurdistanIm: Det är ingen ursäkt. Folk som håller på med Linux ska inte ha ett liv. Dom ska hänga på IRC på fredagskvällarna.
<EzKurdistanIm> realubot: :) jaså? du råkar inte tala om dig själv nu?
<David-A> realubot: du hota oss förut om att vi för för mycket off topic, hur ska du ha det?
<EzKurdistanIm> David-A: realubot behöver en kvinna. :=)
<EzKurdistanIm> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2012/08/12-new-wallpapers-land-in-ubuntu-12-10
<EzKurdistanIm> riktigt snygga
<EzKurdistanIm> nu är det tv6 time
<realubot> EzKurdistanIm: Jag behöver Rihanna.
 * realubot lyssnar på Rihanna nu.
<realubot> David-A: Ja, ja, men det var ju då det. Nu är nu.
<realubot> EzKurdistanIm: Såg också wallpapers. Ganska snygga för en gångs skull.
<EzKurdistanIm> realubot: ja många av skrivbordsbilderna är snygga.
<realubot> Yo! Varför har Ubuntu inte lagt upp hash-summor för 12.04.1?
<realubot> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes
<Dynamit_Stora> gud vad jag hatar squirt360 just nu
<Dynamit_Stora> ena nand är corrupt och den säger när jag programmerar om den att ja jag skriver men ändå så stämmer inte nuvarande nand information med den jag vet borde vara
<realubot> Dynamit_Stora: Jag misstänker att det är rent personligt.
<realubot> squirt360 är ute efter dig.
<Dynamit_Stora> då bråkar den med fel människa
<swecarp> tebaka
<realubot> swecarp: Yo!
<realubot> swecarp: How is it hanging in da hood?
<EzKurdistanIm> swecarp: ubuntu 12.10 verkar få till fina wallpapers
<EzKurdistanIm> såg du länken?
<realubot> swecarp: Håller du ställningarna i Alingsås?
<realubot> Ovanligt fina wallpapers.
<realubot> Tycker jag.
<swecarp> realubot:  jajemensan
<realubot> Annars brukar det vara lite si och så med kvalitén.
<swecarp> dom var snygga
<realubot> Don't let the bastard get you down.
<realubot> Vem tror ni det är som sjunger så?
<realubot> :)
<realubot> madbear: Vad passiv du är. :(
<realubot> madbear: Har alla övergett kanalen? :S
<Dynamit_Stora> realubot det är lungt ändå egentligen har 3 nand minne i min Xbox360
<Dynamit_Stora> men bara 2 funkar nu
<Dynamit_Stora> ;*(
<madbear> realubot: ja film nu
<madbear> kodar vettu massa annars
<realubot> madbear: Jobbar du som kodapa?
<realubot> Eller eget?
<madbear> snart jobb
<realubot> Man undrar ju hur sv. tv-bolag ska konkurrera med det här: http://www.sweclockers.com/nyhet/15822-hbo-borjar-stromma-tv-serier-till-svenska-tittare-i-oktober
<realubot> När am. kanaler kommer till Sverige via Internät.
<David-A> Mina favoritbakgrundsbilder (10 st länkar som inte är länkar i pastebin): http://pastebin.com/nKQ2EfA7
<Dynamit_Stora> fn satan vad otur man har
<EzKurdistanIm> http://mobileraptor.blogspot.ca/2012/08/60-of-apps-on-apple-app-store-have.html
<EzKurdistanIm> intressant
<realubot> Firefox command line. :) https://hacks.mozilla.org/2012/08/new-firefox-command-line-helps-you-develop-faster/
<realubot> I Fx 16.
<realubot> Det ni!
<David-A> EzKurdistanIm: jag tror det beror på hur man sorterar alternativen. det brukar vara "mest nedladdade först" och då får man en självförstärkande ojämlikhet. det borde vara "minst nedladdad först" eller hellre "bästa först".
<EzKurdistanIm> David-A: hur man än vrider och vänder på det är uppgifterna ändå intressant
<David-A> EzKurdistanIm: ja, intresant som exempel på hur feltänk "populäraste"-listor är jämfört med "bäst"-listor eller "ge mej en slumpvis app bara".
<EzKurdistanIm> David-A: håller med dig. det jag menar var mer att stor del av vad som finns i app store har aldrig ens använts.
<EzKurdistanIm> det visar bara på att de som menar att utveckla program åt apple mer automatik kommer vara "lönsamt" inte riktigt är ärliga mot en själv
<David-A> EzKurdistanIm: undra hur det är i debinas och ubuntus förråd?
<EzKurdistanIm> om deras program inte ens används
<EzKurdistanIm> David-A: ingen aning hur det är där. dock tvivlar jag på att det är lika illa ställt. debian/ubuntu har väldigt många paket, dock av alla dessa paket är inte alla program.
<David-A> (off topic) för en minut sen var det reklam i 6 av 10 kommersiella kanaler samtidigt.
<David-A> (off topic) i varje ögonblick är det reklam i minst 1 an 10 kommersiella kanaler, normal pågår reklam i ca 2-4 av 10.
<realubot> David-A: Turkiet.
<realubot> med dig.
<realubot> För offtopic-snack.
<realubot> gecko: David-A kommer med flyget i morgon.
<David-A>  (off topic) korrigering: den 9 okt 2010 kl 18:05 var det reklam i 0 (noll) av 10 kommersiella kanaler
<realubot> Haha
<David-A> Turkiet, är det fint? det finns en berömd bro i Istanbul
<Spookan> David-A: Nu stoppar jag min vikning lite! ;)
<David-A> hela helgen? :)
<Spookan> David-A: Tror inte det.. :P
<David-A> varför inte? det är ju ingen tävling
<Spookan> Nä jag vet, men ska inte spela hela helgen ;)
<David-A> nej, du missförstod
<Spookan> Fast iofs, jag viker ju en del med Macen med..
<Dynamit_Stora> Är det någon annan en jag här som använder sig utav squirt360 nand programmeraren?
<Spookan> Nä gott folk, jag kopplar ner lite, men vi ses.. Take care David-A.. ;)
<David-A> visst, syns
<EzKurdistanIm> http://twitter.com/Karikakurdi/status/240040976448618496/photo/1/large
<EzKurdistanIm> haha den var riktigt skön
<EzKurdistanIm> :=) för er som inte förstår kurdiska. låt mig översätt: släpp mig, jag är frihetsduvan.
<EzKurdistanIm> :) poliserna föreställer turkiska poliser
<EzKurdistanIm> http://twitter.com/Karikakurdi/status/240191777108279296/photo/1/large
<David-A> EzKurdistanIm: det senare förstor jag. men det är väl rimligt, man ska inte få frikort bara för att man påstår sig vara fredlig, om man inte är det.
<EzKurdistanIm> en stackars person kommer fram till turkiets premiärminister och säger: jag är hungrig. erdogan (turkiets premiärminister) svarar med: det här är turkiet. tänk stort.
<EzKurdistanIm> David-A: :) jag tror inte riktigt du förstod ironin i den bilden.
<EzKurdistanIm> http://twitter.com/Karikakurdi/status/240191407204204544/photo/1/large
<EzKurdistanIm> :"för att du är minderårig så får du 3 år". skanderar erdogan... :=)
<David-A> EzKurdistanIm: den sista repliken slutar med samma som "jag är hungrig", kan det måhända vara "jag är jättehungrig" ?
<David-A> i så fall:  :)
<EzKurdistanIm> David-A: :) nja inte riktigt.
<David-A> zehf?
<EzKurdistanIm> frihetsduvan har du delvis rätt i, men den symboliserar nog mer att i turkiet behövs ingen riktigt orsak för att bli gripen.
<EzKurdistanIm> David-A: jaha du menar pratbubblan därnere.
<EzKurdistanIm> det stämmer
<David-A> EzKurdistanIm: realubot har lovat att jag ska få en semester i turkiet om jag är flitig. menar du att det är inte så bra i alla fall?
<EzKurdistanIm> http://twitter.com/Karikakurdi/status/239303753067536385/photo/1/large
<EzKurdistanIm> David-A: :) du kan semestra vart du vill.
<EzKurdistanIm> haha sista bilden är skön. han har en avbild av sin fru som fågelskrämma.
<David-A> hon säger?
<EzKurdistanIm> David-A: typ: gud förbanna dig
<David-A> kunde hon inte komma på nåt mer fantasifullt?
<EzKurdistanIm> David-A: :) fråga henne.
<David-A> uh?
<EzKurdistanIm> David-A: :) du ställde mig en fråga som jag inte har svar på. eller ens kan veta svaret. då jag ej gjort karikatyren. så jag kan lika gärna ställa lika hopplös fråga tillbaks.
<David-A> eh, visst
<David-A> på tv "The Matrix" (1999) TV5, 23:00-01:40. har inte sett hela förut, kanske dags nu
<realubot> Har du inte sett hela tills nu så klarar du dig nog utan i fortsättningen också.
<David-A> Neo har bra musiksmak
<EzKurdistanIm> ne vi syns... loggar ut...
<ispookan> David-A: Nu viks det igen ;)
<ispookan> Vad gör ni för kul då?
<David-A> The Matrix (1999)
<EzKurdistanIm> :( finns inget på tv
<EzKurdistanIm> snyft
<David-A> varför sända film med så invecklad intrig så här dags? Alien var bättre
<David-A> jo, The Matrix TV5
<EzKurdistanIm> David-A: redan sett och jag har ej tv5.
<EzKurdistanIm> :)
<David-A> då får det bli kortfilmer på svtplay, en del är bra, en del är dåliga men det gör inget om de är korta
<EzKurdistanIm> :) svt-power
<ispookan> David-A: Vi kan snacka film, jag är en film nerd.. ;)
<David-A> ispookan: det går ju inte medans filmen visas (men nu är det reklampaus)
<ispookan> David-A: Vi hinner sen efter filmen ;)
<David-A> nu går bra
<David-A> du nämner din bästa film och jag min. sen nämner du din näst bästa och jag min näst bästa, o.s.v. till vi har en film gemensamt, så kan vi prata om den. okej?
 * EzKurdistanIm har nog inte sett den bästa filmen ännu, dock många väldigt bra filmer. 
<EzKurdistanIm> dock den bästa film jag sett så här långt det här året måste vara nya batman bland hollywood filmer
<ispookan> David-A: Får fundera på det.. Min bästa under hela livet då?
<David-A> Iranska filmer: "Äpplet", "Dessa tre", Hongkonfilm: "Isabella", Brasiliansk: "Cinema Aspirine and Vultures"
<ispookan> Jag kollar mest hollywood..
<David-A> Tysk film: "Sehnsucht"
<David-A> Norsk film "Insomnia"
<David-A> Flera danska filmer
<EzKurdistanIm> David-A: du har bra filmsmak och väldigt varierande.
<ispookan> David-A: Rovdyr?
<ispookan> Såg nån norsk film för ett tag sen trolljägaren eller nått...
<David-A> Italienska: "Barntjuven", "En alldeles skärskild dag"
<David-A> (men inte "Cykeltjuven", kommunistpropaganda)
<David-A> Fransk/japansk: "Vasabi"
<David-A> Fransk: "Nikita"
<David-A> och "Subway"
<David-A> Spansk: "Ensamma hjärtan"
<EzKurdistanIm> David-A: vad för fel är det på barntjuven?
<EzKurdistanIm> har ej sett den men nyfiken på varför du inte gillar den
<EzKurdistanIm> *cykeltjuven menar jag
<ispookan> Barntjuven haha!
<ispookan> SÃ¥g roligt ut hehe
<EzKurdistanIm> :) tänker man som dig David-A då bör jag bojkotta alla filmer från hollywood
<EzKurdistanIm> då det finns gott om högervridet skräp
<David-A> EzKurdistanIm: cykeltjuven beskrev eländet med att vara fattig, men försökte få in att det kanske är lite okej att sjtäla då, kunde varit okej om den förövrigt varit intressant handling
<EzKurdistanIm> David-A: :) vem är tjuv? den som skäll för sin överlevnad eller dom stora fiskarna?
<ispookan> Näfan jag måste brottas med kudden, vi hörs imorrn...
<EzKurdistanIm> ispookan: natti. var snäll mot kudden.
<ispookan> EzKurdistanIm: Alltid, du får nanna gott du med sen ;)
<EzKurdistanIm> ispookan: :) det ska jag. dock brukar kudden oftast bråka med mig.
<David-A> EzKurdistanIm: det finns bra hollywoodfilmer, (Terminator, Alien, Jacki Brown, Men in Black, Bourne 1-3, Memento), men enligt principen om "topplista-inte-mest-populära" blandar vi andra länder, eller hur?
<EzKurdistanIm> David-A: jag bryr mig inte riktigt vart en film kommer ifrån. Så länge den tilltalar mig så ser jag på den.
<David-A> EzKurdistanIm: "vem är tjuv? den som ... eller ...?", helt rätt, men hur gör du en bra FILM om det?
<EzKurdistanIm> David-A: nu vet jag inte vad du yrar om.
<EzKurdistanIm> http://vimeo.com/8321359 grym film. länge sedan jag grät så mycket som när jag såg den filmen.
<EzKurdistanIm> http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1410272/
<EzKurdistanIm> David-A: :) ja, delvis svarade jag nog på;"EzKurdistanIm: "vem är tjuv? den som ... eller ...?", helt rätt, men hur gör du en bra FILM om det?".
<EzKurdistanIm> med filmen "min dit".
<EzKurdistanIm> betyder;"jag såg".
<David-A> "Min Dit" tror jag inte jag sett.
<EzKurdistanIm> vet ej om den finns med engelsk text
<EzKurdistanIm> finns den är den definitivt sevärd
<David-A> såg en om en kurt i turkiet som hette nåt med "röda soluppgångens land" eller nåt sånt tror jag. fick assossiationer med den är jag sedan såg iranska "dessa tre".
<David-A> *kurd
<EzKurdistanIm> David-A: kanske var det http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1347521/
<EzKurdistanIm> helt okej film. dock är sanningen där modifierad för inte göra turken ledsen i ögat för mycket.
<EzKurdistanIm> en av dom bästa filmerna jag sett är "YOL" med Yilmaz Güney. Må han vila i frid.
<EzKurdistanIm> David-A: "YOL" är en gammal film och finns nog med engelsk text. Se den om du har tid. Du kanske kommer gilla den.
<EzKurdistanIm> David-A: :) dock varnar jag dig, om du ogillar kommunister, var yilmaz güney en välkänd kommunist/socialist.
<EzKurdistanIm> också den första kurd som vann Palme d'Or.
<EzKurdistanIm> *var den första kurd som vann priset.
 * EzKurdistanIm växte upp med hans filmer.
<EzKurdistanIm> K350: har du sett yol?
<David-A> nej, inte "I Saw the Sun", känner inte igen plotten och planchen. kurden fick jobb i storstan (kanske istambul) att leta vattenläckor och utsattes för mobbning för han va kurd. i en scen en övergiven kurdisk by.
<EzKurdistanIm> David-A: :( finns många sådana filmer. så jag vet inte vilken du syftar på.
<EzKurdistanIm> K350: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7YUgNYs4upA  <<--- till dig. se den och du kanske lär dig en del om kurdistan samt kurdernas befrielsekamp.
<David-A> EzKurdistanIm: finns det många filmer med en man som letar vattenläckor? :)
<EzKurdistanIm> David-A: nej, inte med vattenläckor dock kurder som beger sig till istanbul och som råkar illa ut.
<EzKurdistanIm> dock ringer det ingen klocka med vattenläckor, dock tror jag det är "I saw the sun".
<EzKurdistanIm> David-A: du får ha det. nu börjar ögonen verkligen bli tunga.
<EzKurdistanIm> ha det
<realubot> Jasså. Ni vaknade till liv till slut.
<David-A> nä nu är bara jag kvar
<David-A> såg du också matrix?
<gecko> God morgon Sverige
<gecko> Är bara uppe ett tag för att sträcka på mina värkande ben
<realubot> gecko: Klockan är snart 2 och du säger god morgon. Det här är illa gecko.
<realubot> David-A: Jag såg inte Matrix. Jag har ju ingen TV.
<gecko> realubot< Här är den 02:40
<realubot> gecko: Ja ja.
<realubot> gecko: Vad händer i dag då?
<gecko> realubot< Sitta som en tog och vänta
<gecko> *tok
<David-A> är den redan 2:40, tror jag drar
<gecko> I Sverige är den 01:55
<David-A> gecko: jag resonera med EzKurdi* om en film jag sett om en kurd som åker till storstan och jobbar med att leta vattenläckor. vet du vad den kan heta? det är troligen inte "i saw the sun"
#ubuntu-se 2012-09-01
<gecko> Tyvärr så har jag ingen som helst aning. Ser nästan aldrig på film
<gecko> Men nu blir det slafen ett tag igen
<David-A> gonatt
<ibm> gecko var är du?
<ibm> gecko inom eu eller?
<ibm> hur många google nexus telefoner har det funnits?
<ibm> är alla google nexus telefoner rootad vid köp?
<realubot> ibm: You're back!
<realubot> ibm: Han är i Turkiet.
<ibm> var han turk eller kurd?
<realubot> ibm: Jag hoppas att du inte blev ledsen för att maxjezy retades med dig.
<realubot> ibm: Nej, han är svenne men han är där på typ semeste.r
<ibm> aha ok i turist områden?
<maxjezy> realubot, vadå retades?
<realubot> ibm: Jag vet inte var han är exakt. Har inte brytt mig om att lägga det på minnet.
<realubot> maxjezy: Ja, det gjorde du ju.
<realubot> maxjezy: Sa taskiga sake.r
<ibm> jag har fått no-ip att fungera direkt på routern trots att routerns inställningar är för dyndns
<realubot> ibm: Okej. Bra.
<ibm> men har försökt länka till datorn genom detta ibmhpgoogle.myftp.org:192.168.1.3 fast då säger webbläsaren att den inte förstår
<realubot> Det är nog :192-biten som den inte förstår.
<ibm> jag har försökt även med ; mellan
<realubot> ibm: Men du har väl en extern IP direkt till ftp-servern?
<ibm> vad menar du?
<realubot> Ja, måste du gå till routern och vidare till en intern IP eller varför länkar du inte till en IP direkt?
<realubot> ibmhgoogle.myftp.org
<realubot> Binder IP:n direkt till din ftp-server?
<ibm> ja det stämmer från routern till datorn
<realubot> Varför går du först till ibmhgoogle.myftp.org och sedan till en intern IP?
<ibm> ja det stämmer från routern till datorn
<ibm> ja det stämmer från routern till datorn
<realubot> Så routern har bara en IP utåt då? Som uppdateras mot no-ip?
<ibm> ja
<realubot> Jag vet inte hur du navigerar dig vidare från routern till rätt dator då.
<ibm> jag har statisk ip adress från routern till datorn
<ibm> jag har förstått att man ska ha : mellan de
<ibm> jag har även provat med ;
<ibm> hur många google nexus telefoner har det funnits?
<ibm> är alla google nexus telefoner rootad vid köp?
<realubot> ibm: Jag tänkte att du kanske kunde omvandla din interna IP mellan datorn och routern till en extern IP som du binder till ibmhgoogle.myftp.org
<ibm> nej det går inte
<ibm> inte med denna routern
<realubot> ibm: Okej.
<ibm> vad får du om du skriver detta i webbläsaren ibmhpgoogle:8080
<ibm> oj fel
<ibm> vad får du om du skriver detta i webbläsaren ibmhpgoogle.myftp.org:8080
<ibm> vad får du om du skriver detta i webbläsaren ibmhpgoogle.myftp.org:8080
<ibm> kan du prova det?
<ibm> snälla du?
<realubot> ibm: "Användarnamn och lösenord efterfrågas av http://ibmhpgoogle.myftp.org:8080. Platsen meddelar: ”NETGEAR_WGR612”"
<realubot> Kommer hit: http://ibmhpgoogle.myftp.org:8080/cgi-bin/auth_check.cgi
<ibm> ja bra då vet jag säkert att no-ip funkar då har du tillgång till routern
<realubot> Ja.
<ibm> nu är frågan hur man får tillgång till datorn
<realubot> ibm: Kommer du inte till datorn på en specifik port då?
<realubot> ibm: Du ska ha beröm för ditt tålamod.
<realubot> Du ger dig inte i första taget.
<ibm> vad menar du?
<ibm> hur?
<realubot> ibm: Du är duktig som inte ger upp.
<ibm> nej det är sant
<realubot> Det är en bra egenskap.
<ibm> aha jag menar med porten vad menar du
<realubot> ibm: Du kanske måste ange en viss port för att nå rätt dator?
<realubot> Istället för 8080?
<ibm> det står på routerns menu inställningar att jag ska ange 8080 för att nå datorn men det står inget om hur jag når datorn
<ibm> oj fel
<ibm> det står på routerns menu inställningar att jag ska ange 8080 för att nå routern men det står inget om hur jag når datorn
<ibm> det står på routerns menu inställningar att jag ska ange 8080 för att nå routern men det står inget om hur jag når datorn
<realubot> ibm: Okej. Jag vet inte. Det var bara en tanke att du kanske når rätt dator om du anger ett annat portnr. än 8080?
<ibm> aha ok
<ibm> jag har öppnat annars alla portar som krävs för openssh och vsftpd
<ibm> hur många google nexus telefoner har det funnits?
<ibm> är alla google nexus telefoner rootad vid köp?
<maxjezy> realubot, säger jag saker så stämmer de
<maxjezy> förtjänat retande mao
<gecko> Godmorgon igen Sverige
<gecko> Jisses vilken tät dimma det är hemma på farmen
<gecko> 5 dagar and still counting
<gecko> Vad i fridens dagar ska jag hitta på med idag så tiden går?
<Whiskey> Har ett litet problem
<Whiskey> Min loginruta är extremt liten o sen när jag loggar in så får jag rätt res, hur gör jag för att fixa det på loginen?
<larsemil> Barre: ja vi älskar ju alternateskivan
<larsemil> Barre: men lärde mig att man var tvungen att göra så om man ville installera linux mint med raid.
<larsemil> Barre: och lvm
<[Spooky]> God morgon på er.
<[Spooky]> Sussar alla kudden eller? :P
<EzKurdistanIm> http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=MTE3MzY
<EzKurdistanIm> detta måste vara bästa nyheten nvidia kommit med på många år
<EzKurdistanIm> i för sig har :) andra gjort grovjobbet men ändå nu kommer dom i alla fall officiellt börja stödja optimus för linux
<EzKurdistanIm> einand: :) du måste vara otrolig glad över nyheten och kör nog vågen hemma?
<purity^> Philip5,
<purity^> Finns det nån typ av system för att "ha koll" på flera olika servers och tex. köra updates på alla? utan att behöva logga in via ssh på varje server varje gång?
<Philip5> purity^,
<Philip5> sånt kanske du kan fråga coffe eller Barre om.
<Philip5> lite dålig på system som rollar ut på flera burkar
<purity^> Philip5, längesen, allt bra med dig?
<Philip5> nja, jag har fått något virus i halsen så jag tappat rösten :/
<coffe> purity^,   ja bla opsview/nagios kan göra det.   alternativ anv fabric
<purity^> Philip5, finns det inte nått typ ubuntu cloud lr nått?
<Philip5> vad menar du med ubuntu cloud?
<coffe> purity^,  det finns ju de ubuntu har .  men de kostar pengar
<purity^> coffe, aha men har det några fler fördelar?
<purity^> coffe, det är ca. 4-5 stycken ubuntuservrar jag ska ha
<Philip5> du menar inte cluster då?
<coffe> purity^,  då hade jag anv clusterssh
<coffe> om det inte är fler än så
<coffe> bbl
<purity^> Helst vill man ju ha ett webbgränssnitt eller en klient där man bara klickar typ "Update all servers" så kör den på alla rakt av =)
<purity^> men clusterssh verkar ju ok iofs
<purity^> clusterssh öppnar massa xterm står det? Men då går det inte så bra att köra från en Windowsklient?
<EzKurdistanIm> swecarp: du har fått mail.
<EzKurdistanIm> ny guide/artikel på g :)
<swecarp> EzKurdistanIm:  det måste ha fastnat i spam filtret :)
<EzKurdistanIm> swecarp: :) fy skäms.
<EzKurdistanIm> skickade den i för sig nyligen
<EzKurdistanIm> swecarp: ska försöka skriva 1 till idag.
<EzKurdistanIm> den ska handla om deekeff favorit systemd :P
<swecarp> ez den har kommit
<EzKurdistanIm> nice :)
<swecarp> EzKurdistanIm:  ska kolla på fångarna på fortet nu ses om 1 timme ungefär
<swecarp> behöver slappa lite
<EzKurdistanIm> swecarp: gör så gamla gubbe
<EzKurdistanIm> :P
<[Spooky]> EzKurdistanIm: Hejje!
<EzKurdistanIm> tjena spooky
<EzKurdistanIm> :) vem vann kuddkriget? du eller kudden?
<[Spooky]> EzKurdistanIm: Kudden för den knockade mig så jag sov som en stock.. ;)
<EzKurdistanIm> [Spooky]: :P låter bra. varför har du klammer för ditt namn?
<EzKurdistanIm> :) blir svårare skriva
<[Spooky]> EzKurdistanIm: Det är mitt gamla nick jag kör med, testar en annan irc klient..
<EzKurdistanIm> [Spooky]: oki doki. xchat rules. :=)
<[Spooky]> EzKurdistanIm: Hur visste du det var den?
<[Spooky]> Snart klar med en WU som kommer att ge 9000 - 10000 poäng :P
<EzKurdistanIm> [Spooky]: :) den är bra. länge leve xchat. :P
<andol> purity^: Vad gäller att ssh:a i stor skala föredrar jag hellre något i stil med http://code.google.com/p/parallel-ssh/. Istället för en massa fönster så retunerar den helt enkelt all stdout+stderr till ursprungsterminalen, och så får man där hantera datan på lämpligt vis.
<[Spooky]> EzKurdistanIm: Dock lite buggig...
<coffe> andol,  jag har testat bägge. men vid skillnader i klienterna att du kanske måste göra något mer i en så är clusterssh gött. annars är en stigande favorit fabric
<EzKurdistanIm> [Spooky]: inte buggig under linux, kanske för dig :P som kör osx.
<[Spooky]> EzKurdistanIm: Mm, men vägrar irssi :P
<EzKurdistanIm> [Spooky]: aldrig kört irssi. känns för nördigt :P.
<[Spooky]> EzKurdistanIm: Mm så 80-tal med...
<EzKurdistanIm> [Spooky]: :) jag var inte gammal då... minns inte så mycket av 80-talets elektronik
<EzKurdistanIm> swecarp: så nu har man gjort en del nytta i QA-teamet genom att validera en del paket
<[Spooky]> EzKurdistanIm: Hehe ok, pillar du nått med din dator då?
<EzKurdistanIm> [Spooky]: lite. jag är med i Mageia community bland annat i QA-teamet och emellanåt även ninja-teamet.
<EzKurdistanIm> :)
<[Spooky]> EzKurdistanIm: Hehe ok ;)
<EzKurdistanIm> QA teamet ansvarar för kvalité-säkring av paket som når core update för normala användare
<EzKurdistanIm> så dom inte får buggiga program/paket
<[Spooky]> EzKurdistanIm: Känner att jag vill hjälpa till med mer än att vika, ska kolla in det nån kväll fick lite länkar av einand tror jag det var..
<EzKurdistanIm> [Spooky]: det du gör är också guldvärd.
<[Spooky]> EzKurdistanIm: Mjo iofs.. ;)
<EzKurdistanIm> [Spooky]: själv har jag under min linux period försökt fokusera på support
<EzKurdistanIm> senare har man även aktiverat sig mer i formande av linux-distar som betyder något för mig
<[Spooky]> EzKurdistanIm: Hehe ok, jag tipsar ofta folk om Ubuntu som vill testa och komma in i Linux typ.. ;)
<EzKurdistanIm> [Spooky]: ubuntu är en väldigt bra steg. även om jag själv för närvarande ej kör ubuntu.
<EzKurdistanIm> [Spooky]: :=) bara dom håller sig borta från kubuntu så kommer allt gå galant.
<[Spooky]> EzKurdistanIm: :P
<EzKurdistanIm> [Spooky]: jag gillar KDE skarpt, men kubuntu är faktiskt skräp.
<EzKurdistanIm> har man testat andra kde baserade distar märker man det klart och tydligt
<[Spooky]> Hehe ok ;)
<EzKurdistanIm> [Spooky]: ska man köra ubuntu och ubuntu baserad så är ubuntu med unity eller xubuntu riktigt bra.
<EzKurdistanIm> [Spooky]: gillar man kde så ska man köra mageia eller opensuse :). kvalité. själv föredrar jag förstnämnda. :P
<EzKurdistanIm> [Spooky]: :) fråga Philip5 vad han kör.
<EzKurdistanIm> [Spooky]: :) du som är osx användare, undrar om du kommer känna dig hemma med unity som ubuntu kommer med.
<EzKurdistanIm> finns onekligen likheter
<[Spooky]> EzKurdistanIm: Blir väl att ta hem virtual Box och leka lite.. ;)
<EzKurdistanIm> :)
<swecarp> EzKurdistanIm:  tillbaka
<Philip5> comhem är sämst!
<swecarp> Philip5:  kena
 * swecarp känner att det är dött i kanalen
<Philip5> kena
<Philip5> swecarp: blir så när du svikit ubuntu för annan dist... då dör allt... ;)
<EzKurdistanIm> swecarp: wb
<EzKurdistanIm> Philip5: kena
<Screedo> goddag
<swecarp> EzKurdistanIm:  tack
<EzKurdistanIm> Philip5: :) det var disten som svek oss
<EzKurdistanIm> inte vi disten
<EzKurdistanIm> inte sant swecarp? :)
<Philip5> tsss
<swecarp> vadå svikit helften av alla som är i kanalen kör annan dist än ubuntu Philip5
<swecarp> Philip5:  du frågade i går om utvecklarna lysnar  det gördom mer än dom som håller på med ubuntu
<swecarp> Philip5:  har inte haft ett enda problem med digikam sedan jag bytte dist vad säger det om disten jag hadde innan
<Philip5> leker inte så mycket med de bakom disten
<Philip5> att delar av ubuntu får för lite kärlek
<EzKurdistanIm> swecarp: Philip5 är sur att du inte kör hans ppa :P.
<EzKurdistanIm> swecarp: har du hunnit kolla på guiden jag skicka?
<swecarp> det var det jag menade EzKurdistanIm
<swecarp> lite snabbt ska kolla den sedan och lägga in länken
<swecarp> EzKurdistanIm:  det ser bra ut
<EzKurdistanIm> swecarp: nice.
<EzKurdistanIm> Philip5: :) testa mageia och jämför med kubuntu.
<EzKurdistanIm> då kommer själv märka skillnaden
<EzKurdistanIm> enda kde disten som faktiskt kan mäta sig med mageia är opensuse
<swecarp> Philip5:  du som gillar att pilla med program can ju köra caulderon
<EzKurdistanIm> swecarp: jag märker att vi har fått hel del nya personer som är med QA-teamet. senaste mötet jag var med fanns 2 nya deltagare.
<EzKurdistanIm> swecarp: jag märker också att saker inte är kvar i core update testing lika länge som förr utan att bli validerad
<EzKurdistanIm> vilket är väldigt bra
<Philip5> vill inte köra allt cutting edge utan bara vissa program
<EzKurdistanIm> Philip5: :) det kan man också göra.
<EzKurdistanIm> då behöver man terminal-trixande
<EzKurdistanIm> Philip5: du som redan kan bygga paket, bygga paket under mageia är lättare.
<Philip5> lättare? det är väl som att bygga rpm?
<Philip5> är ju typ samma som deb i hur svårt
<EzKurdistanIm> finns dock ställen där det är betydligt svårare än .deb
<EzKurdistanIm> mageia har ett annat tänk
<EzKurdistanIm> tex när det kommer till grafikkort drivrutiner osv
<EzKurdistanIm> Philip5: fördelen är väldigt lätt få tag på orginal .spec och krävs ej mycket för modifiera för passa mageia.
<EzKurdistanIm> enda problemet är beroenden ifall de saknas. då får man bygga dom också.
<EzKurdistanIm> annars är det väl väldigt likt varandra
<EzKurdistanIm> Philip5: tror helt allvarligt att du skulle trivas med mageia. du som gillar kde.
<EzKurdistanIm> olika verktygen som kommer med är logisk
<EzKurdistanIm> kubuntu känns fortfarande som en alpha produkt
<EzKurdistanIm> många delar som fortfarande behöver finputsat
<EzKurdistanIm> kubuntu är stabilt om man kör CLI
<EzKurdistanIm> som swecarp gjorde klart. väldigt lyhörd community.
<EzKurdistanIm> de säger inte nej till den hjälp dom kan få
<EzKurdistanIm> har man bra förslag så är chansen stor att de godkänner
<swecarp> tilbaka för söker läsa ikapp lite var och diskade
<EzKurdistanIm> i för sig även kubuntus community var bra. om sanningen ska fram. kubuntus community var tyvärr bättre än själva produkten.
<EzKurdistanIm> swecarp: :) du har ej missat mycket. jag tjatar på Philip5.
<Philip5> swecarp: visade du din kamera föe EzKurdistanIm när han var och hälsade på? fick honom att bli fotonerd han också?!?!
<EzKurdistanIm> Philip5: :) ja han tog allt kort.
<Philip5> med sin systemkamera?
<EzKurdistanIm> Philip5: minns inte. mycket möjligt. :=)
<Philip5> fick du posera?!!? :D
<swecarp> jag tog kort med system kameran Philip5
<EzKurdistanIm> Philip5: vette tusan om jag posera. försökte mer bli vän med hans hundar. :=)
<swecarp> EzKurdistanIm:   korektur på väg
<Philip5> swecarp: lät du kurden jobba framför kameran då? make love with the camera... :P
<Philip5> i min värld var det hur dirty som helst :D
<swecarp> Philip5:  det var mer att få honom att inte vara så rädd för hundarna
<EzKurdistanIm> Philip5: :) haha du ska allt få. nee sådant syssla jag ej med.
<Philip5> hehe
<EzKurdistanIm> jepp. normalt jag och hundar ej lyckad kombination.
<EzKurdistanIm> dock var swecarp hundar störtsköna
<Philip5> swecarp: och du har väl ändå bara collies?
<EzKurdistanIm> det var synnerligen 1 av dem man blev extra befäst i
<swecarp> japp EzKurdistanIm  men all gillar honom
<Philip5> en collie är ju inte direkt den mest skräckinjagande hundrasen
<EzKurdistanIm> swecarp: ska genast läsa.
<swecarp> Philip5: den kanske inte är skräckinjagande men är man rädd för hundar så spelar det ingen roll
<swecarp> Philip5:  här är EzKurdistanIm's  bästa vän http://i.imgur.com/k4sFl.jpg
<Philip5> swecarp: ja det är ju ingen kamphund eller dobberman direkt
<swecarp> nä men dom kan vara lika skrämmande är man rädd för hundar så spelar det ingen roll
<swecarp> Philip5:  inte ens jag som är relativt van vid hundar skulle vilja möta en ilsken gullig collie som är riktigt arg dom är tuffa
<Philip5> enda gången jag varit lite nervös med hund är när jag var figurant  då man spelar bov med vadderade kläder för en schäfer som är tränad som brukshund till en väktare. känner hunden men kände mig inte säker på att hunden skulle förstå att träningen var över när jag tagit av mig skyddskläderna
<EzKurdistanIm> Philip5: :) jag blev biten av en hund som barn.
<EzKurdistanIm> efter det har jag alltid haft lite svårt för hundar
<EzKurdistanIm> dock med vänner vars hundar jag känner trygg brukar det inte vara några problem
<EzKurdistanIm> :) nu har du 2 guider du kan lägga upp idag
<EzKurdistanIm> inte alls illa
 * EzKurdistanIm te-time
<Ion330HT> Hej, jag har bekymmer att få min vista 32bit ver att acceptera/ta/funka med min Ubuntu 64bit samsung SCX-4500 skrivare. Jag ser den helt okej på nätverket från vista sett men när jag försöker använda skrivaren så klagar den på felaktiga drivrutiner. Jag installerar dem och sedan säger vista att den inte kan connecta till skrivaren trots att jag ställt in "guest ok = yes" I samba
<Ion330HT> config.
<Ion330HT> Jag har även försökt köra via cups och jag kan från min vista burk gå in på ubuntu cups admin delen på skrivaren utan problem men fortfarand inte använda skrivaren :/
<Ion330HT> någon som har något bra tips på hur man kan lösa detta?
<EzKurdistanIm> Ion330HT: hur installerade du samsung skrivaren?
<EzKurdistanIm> det bör i ubuntu systeminställningar finnas en sektion om skrivarinställningar
<EzKurdistanIm> där bör det normalt sätt även finnas en sektion för kunna köra saker i nätverk
<EzKurdistanIm> Ion330HT: http://localhost:631/admin
<EzKurdistanIm> har du testat?
<Ion330HT> Jag pluggade in skrivaren på ubuntu datorn via USB och det var rock n roll från början. Behövde inte installera några drivrutiner och den funkar fin fint i ubuntu.
<EzKurdistanIm> Ion330HT: här har du en lång guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NetworkPrintingWithUbuntu
<EzKurdistanIm> Ion330HT: nice. då finns stödet med från start. kolla då på sista länken.
 * swecarp idlar en stund nu
<Ion330HT> jepp http://localhost:631/admin öppnar CUPS som ioförsig klagar på säkerhetscertifikat saknas men det gick jag igen om ändå. Jag kan även från vista burken komma åt samma sida
 * swecarp ska jobba med sin blog lite
 * Ion330HT läser igenom https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NetworkPrintingWithUbuntu
<EzKurdistanIm> Ion330HT: http://www.liberiangeek.net/2011/04/setup-network-printers-ubuntu-11-04-natty-narwhal/
<EzKurdistanIm> Ion330HT: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NetworkPrintingWithUbuntu eller http://www.liberiangeek.net/2011/04/setup-network-printers-ubuntu-11-04-natty-narwhal/
<EzKurdistanIm> bör lösa ditt problem
<EzKurdistanIm> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lm__jOxzm3s
<EzKurdistanIm> :) om du föredrar youtube-klipp
<EzKurdistanIm> Ion330HT: lycka till.
<EzKurdistanIm> http://ubuntu-se.org/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=217&t=56845
<EzKurdistanIm> <<--- samma person? :)
<Ion330HT> Yes det är jag det ;)
<Ion330HT> ..
<EzKurdistanIm> Ion330HT: om länkarna kommer till nytta och löser ditt problem. nämn gärna det på forumet och slutligen markera gärna den tråden löst också.
<EzKurdistanIm> :) när den väl är löst
<Ion330HT> Ez <---- Jepp, tyvär var tråden du tipsade inte så funkis då jag inte kör skrivaren från en windows maskin utan skrivaren körs på ubuntu och jag vill kunna använda den från en windows maskin
<EzKurdistanIm> Ion330HT: hmm. var ingen av länkarna till någon nytta?
<EzKurdistanIm> eftersom jag inte har windows kan jag ej testa :(
<Ion330HT> håller på och testar https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NetworkPrintingWithUbuntu    tror jag försökt med den tidigare idag men som sagt jag gör ett nytt försök
<EzKurdistanIm> lycka till
 * EzKurdistanIm ska försöka få gjort andra saker 
<Ion330HT> Då var man tillbaks igen, det här skrivar mechet börjar gå mig på nerverna regält nu
<Ion330HT> Har något haft bekymmer med att vista inte vill connecta till ubuntu skrivaren?
<gecko> Vad är vista för linux-dist?
<Ion330HT> jag pratar om min laptop som kör windows vista och kan inte komma åt/använda min samsung scx-4500 skrivare som körs på ubuntu burken som funkar som printer server genom samba/cups
<gecko> Kör du win ista får du skylla dig själv
<gecko> vist
<gecko> Skulle behöva lite lyse :)
<Ion330HT> om jag inte hade varit mitt uppe i en dvd lansering och filmat/redigerat hd filmer så hade jag blåst vista och kört ubuntu på laptopen också men har inte riktigt tid med det just nu :/ dock fick windows 7 fingret på min asrock ion 330ht igår då jag ruttna totalt. Vet inte hur asrock och webhallen kan rekommendera att windows 7 körs på den burken
<Ion330HT> den enda möjliga förklaringen som jag inte riktigt har hittat en bra lösning på ännu är den att det kan vara nån krock mellan att jag kör ubuntu i 64bit läge och vista i 32bit läge och det helt enkelt är en miss att vista vill installera samsungs 64bitar drivrutiner efterstom det är det som ubuntu kör men att det då såklart inte går för att vista kör i 32bit läge
<Ion330HT> Ahhhh
<Ion330HT> det kan vara så att jag behöver installera 32bits drivisarna för min skrivare i ubuntu så att båda finns tillgängliga.
<Ion330HT> jag har dock noll koll på hur jag gör just det (började köra ubuntu igår för första gången)
<coffe> Philip5,
<Philip5> coffe,
<coffe> :)
<EzKurdistanIm> http://betanews.com/2012/08/30/ubuntu-provided-me-a-magic-that-windows-8-didnt/
<einand> EzKurdistanIm: i can write an article that says the same, but reversed
<EzKurdistanIm> einand: :) jaha nu är einand trött för skriva på svenska igen.
<einand> EzKurdistanIm: sorry, såg inte att jag var i svensk kanal, var engelsk länk så jag fortsatte
<EzKurdistanIm> :) np
<EzKurdistanIm> så blir det när man har många kanaler igång
<EzKurdistanIm> einand: http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=MTE3MzY
<EzKurdistanIm> nyhet som kanske glädjer dig :)
<deekeff> EzKurdistanIm: jalla jalla
<EzKurdistanIm> deekeff: :) bråttom?
<einand> EzKurdistanIm: trevligt
<deekeff> det enda jag saknade ifrån arch va netcfg. Men jag fick igång det här så allt är perfa :)
<EzKurdistanIm> deekeff: bytt dist igen?
<deekeff> gjorde jag ju igår !
<deekeff> funtoo
<EzKurdistanIm> deekeff: juste gentoo avknoppningen
<deekeff> :D
<EzKurdistanIm> trivs bra?
<deekeff> oh ja
<EzKurdistanIm> deekeff: :) kommer du använda den längre 1 vecka?
<deekeff> klart
<EzKurdistanIm> deekeff: då måste den vara bra :P.
<EzKurdistanIm> deekeff: 1 månad är gränsfall för dig?
<EzKurdistanIm> :P
 * EzKurdistanIm jävlas med deekeff 
<deekeff> jag jävlas väl aldrig med dig vavava?
<EzKurdistanIm> deekeff: :P nej. men du förstår vad jag menar. det är alltid roligt när du byter dist. man lär sig något på köpet.
<EzKurdistanIm> för det var länge sedan sist jag hörde något om funtoo
<deekeff> ;)
<deekeff> det är ju ofta jag har fått skrota hårdiskar. nu har jag bara en stackare kvar inkopplad
<EzKurdistanIm> deekeff: du sliter dem verkligen med hälsan. :P
<einand> hårdiskar bör/skall man slänga vart 36te månad, oavsätt
<EzKurdistanIm> einand: :) då borde min slängas.
<einand> EzKurdistanIm: japp
<EzKurdistanIm> einand: problemet är att det är en bärbar som kommit upp till åren
<EzKurdistanIm> jag kommer köra med den till dess sista "andetag" :P.
<EzKurdistanIm> :( problemet då kan bli att man får windows 8 skräpet
<EzKurdistanIm> kanske får köpa en ubuntu burk för komma runt det
<einand> gillar win8
<deekeff> huja
<molgrum> hej, vet någon varför jag inte kan köra dist-upgrade? --> http://pastebin.com/5vBAjWGQ
<deekeff> molgrum: kört apt-get update ?
<deekeff> om du kör en sådan kanske det fungerar för dig
<molgrum> aha, jag uppdaterade genom gui:t först men genom cli så verkar det ha gett mig fler paket att installera
<deekeff> apt-get update && apt-get dist-upgrade
<molgrum> får se om detta funkar
<molgrum> tack det fungerade
<deekeff> a
<swecarp> b
<EzKurdistanIm> einand: win8 har definitivt intressanta saker. även om jag ej är förtjust i ms.
<einand> http://lists.whatwg.org/pipermail/whatwg-whatwg.org/attachments/20080714/07ea5534/attachment.txt
<einand> någon som lekt med keygen?
<EzKurdistanIm> einand: gjorde man en hel del när man levde som pirat under win-perioden i ens liv :P
<einand> tänkte nog mer på html taggen keygen ;)
<EzKurdistanIm> einand: :) för en windows finns bara en betydelse när någon nämner keygen
<EzKurdistanIm> *användare
<EzKurdistanIm> samt ex-användare
<einand> ok
<einand> som pirat menar du
<EzKurdistanIm> einand: :) tror många windows användare lever som pirater.
<EzKurdistanIm> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sQfEGhpxV3M&feature=plcp
<EzKurdistanIm> snacka om orädd kurd
<EzKurdistanIm> :)
<swecarp> på tal om pirater http://www.svd.se/nyheter/inrikes/svartholm-warg-gripen-i-kambodja_7465932.svd
<EzKurdistanIm> http://mageiasv.blogspot.se/2012/09/mageia-kontrollcentral-din-basta-van.html
<EzKurdistanIm> http://mageiasv.blogspot.se/2012/09/hur-man-ateranvander-en-usb-sticka-for.html
<realubot> LÃ¥gstatusbolagets uppkoppling har legat nere halva dagen.
<realubot> Deras Driftinformation visade inte på något problem men deras support erkände att felet låg hos BBB.
<realubot> Vad är det för mening med Driftinformation om informationen ljuger?
<realubot> Svara på det era linuxluffare!
<EzKurdistanIm> :) realubot på g
<realubot> :)
<realubot> EzKurdistanIm: Jag är Internet-beroende. Linan har legat nere 12-20 eller något. Jag har varit otålig.
<EzKurdistanIm> realubot: comhem?
<EzKurdistanIm> verkar också drabbat philip
<realubot> Det blir buren för Gottfrid Svartholm Warg.
<realubot> EzKurdistanIm: Nope. Brebandsbolaget.
<EzKurdistanIm> BBB brukar normalt vara bra
<realubot> EzKurdistanIm: Har Philip Combort?
<EzKurdistanIm> var det förr i alla falll
<realubot> EzKurdistanIm: Japp. Det var länge sedan vi hade ett så här långt avbrott.
<EzKurdistanIm> realubot: :) dagens i lands problem.
<realubot> EzKurdistanIm: Man skojar inte om internetuppkopplingen EzKurdistanIm.
<realubot> EzKurdistanIm: Har turkarna satt gecko i isoleringscell eller var håller han hus?
<realubot> EzKurdistanIm: Man märker seriöst hur beroende man är av Internet när linan ligger nere en halvdag.
<EzKurdistanIm> :) hoppas gecko har det bra.
<EzKurdistanIm> realubot: om man har studier är internet viktigt om något ska lämnas in
<EzKurdistanIm> annars är det skönt vara utan internet mellan åt
<EzKurdistanIm> :)
<[Spooky]> Tjena på er!
<EzKurdistanIm> tjena tomten :)
<[Spooky]> EzKurdistanIm: Allt bra?
<realubot> [Spooky]: Så du vågar dig in här en lördagskväll.
<realubot> Det är ju på lördagskvällarna som hårdingarna hänger i kanalen.
<[Spooky]> realubot: det är lugnt, jag gillar ju att vara här.. ;)
<realubot> [Spooky]: ;)
<[Spooky]> realubot: Börjar ta in på Barre...
<EzKurdistanIm> [Spooky]: i för sig är jag nog tomten här i kanalen. med både riktig skäggväxt och mustasch. :P
<[Spooky]> EzKurdistanIm: Vitt med? ;)
<EzKurdistanIm> [Spooky]: tyvärr. :(
<realubot> [Spooky]: Barre har sirap i processorn. Du går förbi honom enkelt.
<realubot> Tror inte han viker längre?
<[Spooky]> Kommer in med mobilen snart, måste slänga mig sängen lite.. ;)
<David-A> snart slut på tv "To big to fail" SVT1 21:00-22:40. intressant skildring av bankkrisen i usa, långfilm, ingen repris i sikte, men finns på t p b med svensk text
<realubot> nm-connection-e ... vad heter hela kommandot?
<realubot> SÃ¥ irriterande att man inte ser hela kommandot litan i top.
<EzKurdistanIm> nm-tools
<EzKurdistanIm> realubot: ?
<EzKurdistanIm> Philip5: har du så mycket strul med comhem?
<Philip5> inte just nu
<Philip5> fixade lite annat
<David-A> realubot: prova "locate nm-connection-e" eller "nm-connection-e<TAB>"
<realubot> EzKurdistanIm: nm-tools kanske det finns i ja. Ska kolla.
<Philip5> och installerade senaste photoshop i wine som funkar riktigt bra
<Philip5> nästan förvånad
<realubot> David-A: Vad dum jag är. Tabulatorn ger mig ju namnet. :)
<realubot> Helt otroligt att man ens får vara kvar i kanalen när man är så korkad.
<David-A> realubot: eller "ps -ef | grep nm-connection-e"
<realubot> Aha.
<Philip5> realubot: kan jag fixa om du vill ;)
<realubot> David-A: Tack.
<EzKurdistanIm> Philip5: I see.
<realubot> Philip5: Vem ska hålla koll på dig om du slänger ut mig?
<MarkusDBX> Philip5: PS6?
<ispookan> Hej igen
<EzKurdistanIm> ispookan: :) hej
<ispookan> EzKurdistanIm: ;)
 * swecarp smyger in i kanalen
<Philip5> MarkusDBX: yes
<EzKurdistanIm> ispookan: :P inne med mobilen
<ispookan> swecarp: Tjena
<MarkusDBX> Philip5: har du provat med ps5 tidigare?
<ispookan> EzKurdistanIm: Jepp skönare att slappa i sängen ;)
<Philip5> MarkusDBX: har inte provat PS i wine på rätt länge för det funkade dåligt och/eller kraschade
<realubot> swecarp: Jag såg dig allt!
<MarkusDBX> Philip5: jag har kört ps cs5 en hel del. Tycker det funkar bra, när man väl lärt sig vad som inte funkar.
<swecarp> realubot:  tackar iallafall någon som märker mig
<Philip5> MarkusDBX: än så länge har allt funkat
<realubot> swecarp: Vi har koll på dig. ;)
<MarkusDBX> Philip5: PS CS6 har inte lika bra reviews på winehq, så inte vågat köra än.
<einand> Philip5: PS som i phoshop?
<Philip5> einand: ja
<MarkusDBX> Philip5: funkar 3d-grejjerna?
<einand> Philip5: alla CSX versionerna fungerar utmärkt
<Philip5> einand: inte förr när jag testat men det var länge sedan
<ispookan> swecarp: Jag sa tjena, du kanske missade det..
<einand> dock måste man slänga in crackade dll filen, fast man köpt det, eftersom deras DRM inte fungerar
 * realubot tycker att det luktar piratkopior lång väg ...
<swecarp> ispookan:  förlåt
<EzKurdistanIm> ispookan: :) låter härligt.
<Philip5> ingen av er som känner ovanligt rastlösa ikväll och vill ut och yla lite? då är det nog bara fullmånen som lockar...
<ispookan> Att ni inte samlar namn och be adobe göra en linux port av ps.. ;)
<ispookan> Fast macporten av gimp sög i alla fall. Den får de jobba lite mer med.. ;)
<ispookan> Hepp nu somnade kanalen...
<EzKurdistanIm> Philip5: :) du är välkommen förbi.
<EzKurdistanIm> här ylar man varje kväll
 * realubot funderar på att gå ut och yla åt fullmånen.
<EzKurdistanIm> realubot: du har inte helt rätt angående optimus teknologin
<EzKurdistanIm> realubot: http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=MTE3MzY
<EzKurdistanIm> såg ditt forumsvar
<realubot> "Traditionella luftkylda serverrack uppnår ett PUE-värde (Power Usage Effectiveness) på cirka 1,6, vilket innebär att att kylsystemet adderar 60 procent till servrarnas energiförbrukning. Carnotjet stannar på betydligt lägre 1,02–1,03 och kan därmed drastiskt sänka driftkostnaderna."
<realubot> Oljekylning i serverhallar: http://www.sweclockers.com/nyhet/15824-intel-testar-servrar-nedsankta-i-olja
<realubot> EzKurdistanIm: Dom jobbar på det ja. Men än så länge är Optimus i Linux ingen hit.
<realubot> Så jag tycker inte man ska köpa en dator med Optimus i dagsläget.
<EzKurdistanIm> realubot: det baserar du på vad?
<EzKurdistanIm> en hel del saker i optimus teknologin stöds av kärnan
<EzKurdistanIm> samt bumbledumle :)
<MarkusDBX> Jag kör mkt ssh, och när jag växlar mellan wlan0 och eth0, så bryts alltid mina ssh-anslutningar. Jag har kommit fram till att en bonding eller bridge av interfacen kan lösa problemet. Är det en vettig lösning på problemet?
<EzKurdistanIm> realubot: nu har dock nvidia officiellt gått ut med att man ska arbeta för att stödet ska vara bra
<EzKurdistanIm> senaste nvidia blob skriver tex inte över multipla gpu
<EzKurdistanIm> vilket tidigare gjorde
<EzKurdistanIm> innan det fungerade intel+öppna nvidia drivrutinerna
<EzKurdistanIm> realubot: mycket för optimus teknologin har fixat uppströms :P. följ min tråd och du lär förstå bättre.
<EzKurdistanIm> http://ubuntu-se.org/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=99&t=54257
<gecko> Uppe och tar några värktabletter för benen. Sen benen vaknat blir det slafen igen
<johanbr> MarkusDBX, ja, låter nog vettigt
<johanbr> eller kör alla ssh-anslutningar i screen och anslut igen om du byter IP
<EzKurdistanIm> ne nu kallar sängen. ha det bra kanalen.
<David-A> [Spooky]: nej, jag tror varken jag sett Rovdyr eller Trolljägaren. är inte de lite läskiga?
<gecko> Väldigt vad det är tyst här en lördag natt. Sover alla toknördar?
<MarkusDBX> johanbr: jag kör redan en mängd ssh anslutningar i screen, på min dev-server. Dock så har jag viss lokala, den till dev-servern, samt sshfs till dev-server och ett par andra sshfs
<MarkusDBX> johanbr: mest störande att behöva koppla upp sig till screen burken hela tiden =)
<andol> MarkusDBX: För terminaler fixar Mosh biffen, med en UDP-uppkoppling som överlever byte utav adress/interface.
<andol> MarkusDBX: En mer generell lösning är att låta anslutningarna gå över en OpenVPN-länk.
<David-A> på tv2 just nu, kulturprogram om norsk konstnärsgubbe, inget att se men nyss (45 min in i programmet) bra elektronisk musik i ljudspåret
<MarkusDBX> andol: hmm, så openvpn är bättre att tunnla över än ssh?
#ubuntu-se 2012-09-02
<Philip5> MarkusDBX: hittade en grej som inte funkar för mig med PS och wine
<Philip5> textverktyget verkar inte funka
<Philip5> blir error att det inte funkar men kraschar iaf inte
<gecko> William Petzäll har avlidit. Och? Det lär vara det bästa han gjort i sitt bisarra liv
<Fogge> Japp, önskar alla med beroendeproblematik bara kunde dö
<Fogge> SÃ¥ drygt med knarkare liksom
<gecko> Så länge det inte gäller linuxberoende:)
<gecko> Godmorgon Sverige. Igen :)
<gecko> 4 dagar till takeoff :) Gissa om jag längtar.
 * phibxr zombievaggar till kaffebryggaren.
<coobra> phibxr: make me some
 * phibxr häller upp resterna från igår och ger till coobra.
<coobra> :p
<coobra> o_O
<coffe> tjo coobra
<coobra> inte ipvsäx ?
<coffe> den dör när jag hibernate
<coobra> ser naket ut
<coobra> kinky
<coobra> ;D
<coffe> kanske ska googla hur jag får NVM att ha en dns som stödjer ipv6
<coobra> googla är bra grejjer det
<coffe> antar det är för att bredbandsbolagets dns inte stödjer ipv6
<coffe> coobra,  nöjd nu ? :P
<coobra> coffe: såja
<coffe> måste sätta upp en rdns till
<coobra> fan
<coobra> kaffet är sluuut
<coobra> :(
 * [Spooky] gääspar...
<[Spooky]> Kaffe på G.
<ibm> jag har mitt no-ip direkt på min router jag försöker med ibmhpgoogle.myftp.org:192.168.1.3 för att nå datorn, men det funkar inte, däremot har jag tillgång till min router genom detta ibmhpgoogle.myftp.org:8080, annars har jag öppnat alla portar som krävs, vet någon hur jag kan nå min dator?
<ibm> jag har även försökt med ; istället för : finns det något annan tecken som man ska använda?
<deekeff> ibm hahaha
<deekeff> skojjar du !!!
<deekeff> no-ip mannen
<deekeff> testa space istället
<deekeff> och sen testar du ;exit;exit;exit
<ibm> sluta skämta jag menar allvar
<ibm> seriösa svar tack
<ibm> vet du hur man gör?
<ibm> hjälp mig snälla?
<[Spooky]> ibm: Men din router har *.1.3 ?
<[Spooky]> Jag är inte så duktig på sånt, men kanske kan få dig i rätt riktning.. ;)
<ibm>  nej den har ibmhpgoogle.myftp.org:8080 och datorn 192.168.1.3
<ibm> så det borde vara ibmhpgoogle.myftp.org:192.168.1.3 eller
<ibm> problemet är att webbläsaren säger att den inte förstår
<ibm> kan det vara fel tecken eller
<realubot> ibm: Jag misstänker att du ska ställa in i routern att en viss port ska leda besökaren till din dator, d.v.s. att besökaren kommer dit med ibmhpgoogle.myftp:<port>
<[Spooky]> ibm: Testat ibmhpgoogle.myftp.org:8080/192.168.1.3 ?
<ibm> om man ska använda openssh och wordpress alltså en hemsida vilka portar ska man skriva alltså i webbläsaren
<ibm> vänta testar
<realubot> ibm: Jag antar att du får göra en port forwarding i routerns inställningar så att en port skickar dig vidare till IP:t 192.168.1.3.
 * realubot har aldrig gjort detta ...
<ibm> jag har redan öppnat portarna 80     20      21     22     23     24    och 19
<[Spooky]> Men inte 8080?
<ibm> jo standard är den redan öppen
<realubot> Det verkar som om Fx 15 har inbyggd Flashblock:
<realubot> "And the third hidden feature in Firefox 15 is "click-to-play" plugins, which disables plugins like Adobe Flash by default but you can still play them with a single click. This prevents Flash and other plugins from loading automatically. To enable 'click-to-play plugins' in Firefox 15, type "about:config" in the address bar, search for "plugins.click_to_play" and set it to "true"."
<ibm> är detta för mig eller
<ibm> ibmhpgoogle.myftp.org:8080/192.168.1.3 med detta kommer jag fortfarande till routern samma som ibmhpgoogle.myftp.org:8080
<realubot> ibm: Testa port forwarding i routerns inställningar.
<realubot> ibm: Det där om Fx 15 var inte till dig nej.
<ibm> de är redan öppnade
<realubot> ibm: Jag pratar inte om att öppna portarna utan om att binda en port til 192.168.1.3.
<ibm> jag tror inte det går med min router
<realubot> ibm: http://www.cctvcamerapros.com/D-Link-Port-Forwarding-s/286.htm
<realubot> ibm: Du har en D-Link eller?
<ibm> nej netgear
<ibm> jag har dessa portar   	# 	Server Name 	Start Port		End Port 	Server IP Address
<ibm> 	1	HTTP	80	80	192.168.1.3
<ibm> 	2	SSH	22	22	192.168.1.3
<ibm> 	3	FTP	20	21	192.168.1.3
<ibm> 	4	MICROSOFTWINDOWSFJARRSKRIVBORD	3388	3388	192.168.1.3
<ibm> 	5	TELNET	23	23	192.168.1.3
<ibm> 	6	PPTP	1723	1723	192.168.1.3
<ibm> 	7	Secure Web Server (HTTPS)	443	443	192.168.1.3
<ibm> 	8	X Windows	6000	6000	192.168.1.3
<ibm> allt detta
<ibm> Port Forwarding / Port Triggering
<ibm> Please select the service type
<ibm> Port Forwarding
<ibm> Port Triggering
<ibm> Service Name 	Server IP Address	
<ibm> 	. . .
<ibm>   	# 	Server Name 	Start Port		End Port 	Server IP Address
<ibm> 	1	HTTP	80	80	192.168.1.3
<ibm> 	2	SSH	22	22	192.168.1.3
<ibm> 	3	FTP	20	21	192.168.1.3
<ibm> 	4	MICROSOFTWINDOWSFJARRSKRIVBORD	3388	3388	192.168.1.3
<ibm> 	5	TELNET	23	23	192.168.1.3
<ibm> 	6	PPTP	1723	1723	192.168.1.3
<ibm> 	7	Secure Web Server (HTTPS)	443	443	192.168.1.3
<ibm> 	8	X Windows	6000	6000	192.168.1.3
<ibm> är det andra som jag behöver
<ibm> det enda information som routern har är denna Dynamic DNS Help
<ibm> A Dynamic DNS (DDNS) Service provides a central public database where information (such as e-mail addresses, host names and IP addresses) can be stored and retrieved. The Dynamic DNS server also stores password-protected information and accepts queries based on e-mail addresses.
<ibm> alltså jag har en netgear router
<ibm> hallå är någon kvar här inne?
<ibm> har alla gått härifrån exakt samtidigt?
<[Spooky]> ibm: Jag är kvar, men känner att jag inte kan hjälpa dig tyvärr...
<ibm> aha okej
<ibm> tack ändå
<andol> MarkusDBX: Fördelen i sammanhanget med en OpenVPN-lösning är att den gör automatisk återanslutning, och på så vis låter dina ssh-sessioner behålla samma virtuella interface/adress.
<andol> MarkusDBX: Fast som sagt, titta gärna även på http://mosh.mit.edu/, riktigt bra skit :)
<ibm> vet någon annan hur man gör?
<ibm> snälla hjälp mig någon
<ibm> jag som trodde att det är enklare att använda no-ip direkt på routern
<ibm> det verkar inte vara det?
<realubot> NÃ¥gon som har erfarenhet av Apple Magic Trackpad?
<[Spooky]> realubot: Jag borde ju ha det, men nä tyvärr.. :P
<realubot> ibm: Skicka ett mail till Netgear och fråga hur man gör för att skicka trafik utifrån till en intern IP på ett LAN.
<realubot> [Spooky]: Vad ska man ha den till? touchpad för stationär dator, typ eller?
<ibm> hur gör man på andra routrar det borde vara samma
<ibm> hur gör man med t. ex. d link
<[Spooky]> realubot: Typ, sen tror jag att den är större med va?
<ibm> kan någon se om ni når mitt openssh via ibmhpgoogle.myftp.org/192.168.1.3
<ibm> snälla någon
<ibm> realubot eller spooky kan nån av er prova
<ibm> snälla ni
<[Spooky]> Testar… Verkar inte gå.
<ibm> hur kan jag testa
<ibm> jag vet inte än hur man använder openssh
<ibm> vad ska man skriva i terminalen?
<[Spooky]> 100 år sen jag höll på med sånt, men öppna din terminal..
<ibm> okej gjort
<[Spooky]> Sen tror jag det är ssh ip login sen tryck enter
<ibm> ibm@ibm-laptop:~$ ssh ip login
<ibm> ssh: Could not resolve hostname ip: Name or service not known
<ibm> ibm@ibm-laptop:~$
<[Spooky]> Sorry mitt fel, trodde du förstod vad jag menade..
<ibm> aha ska jag skriva ibmhpgoogle.myftp.org/192.168.1.4
<[Spooky]> ssh <ditt ip som du vill logga in till> <ditt login som du har> sen trycker du på Enter.
<ibm> användarnamnet eller
<[Spooky]> ibm: Jag vet inte vad du har som login, det borde du veta.. ;)
<ibm> alltså login är det användarnamnet eller lösenordet
<[Spooky]> Användarnam.
<ibm> okey
<[Spooky]> Jag kan testa med ssh här ifrån om jag får?
<ibm> okej testa
<[Spooky]> Mm jag kommer åt det..
<ibm> hur då
<[Spooky]> Som jag sa..
<[Spooky]> Fast jag loggade ju inte in då jag inte har dina uppgifter, utan jag provade bara så att den svarade på ssh anrop..
<deekeff> ibm: kom inte o ställ krav
<ibm> nånting är fel nu kommer jag in på ibmhpgoogle.myftp.org med lösenord men utan användarnamn hur är det möjligt
<ibm> vad är zombie process förnåt
<[Spooky]> En process som är som en zombie, död, men lever på endå. ;)
<ibm> va?
<ibm> skojar du?
<ibm> det står så på ssh
<ibm> är det normalt
<ibm> spooky är du kvar
<[Spooky]> Jepp.
<ibm> spooky jag skriver bara detta ssh ibmhpgoogle.myftp.org
<ibm>  och lösenordet, så funkar det, hur är det möjligt
<ibm> utan användarnamnet
<[Spooky]> Du har samma login på din dator som på routern?
<ibm> hur då
<ibm> admin lösenordet är inte samma
<ibm> om det är det du menar
<[Spooky]> Nä.
<[Spooky]> Vad har du för login på din dator och routern?
<ibm> detta är datorns ibm@ibm-laptop:~$ och routern har en annan
<realubot> ibm: ssh -p <port> username@host
<[Spooky]> Ok, nä då har jag ingen aning.
<realubot> ibm: Grejen är ju den att du får ju ansluta till din router som skickar dig vidare till din interna IP.
<realubot> ibm: Du ser ju bara routerns IP utifrån?
<realubot> ibm: Så du får ju gå via routern.
<ibm> om du skriver detta ssh ibmhpgoogle.myftp.org
<ibm>  får du samma sak också
<realubot> ibm: Och routern får sedan göra jobbet att skicka dig vidare till rätt interna IP beroende på vilken port du kommer in genom (tror jag).
<ibm> realubot jag skriver inte något användarnamn och det funkar ändå
<ibm> realubot det är inte normalt eller
<ibm> om du skriver detta ssh ibmhpgoogle.myftp.org
<ibm>  får du samma sak också
<realubot> Jaha, konstigt. Det kanske beror på att du har samma username på datorn du kommer från som på datorn du loggar in? Jag vet inte ...
<realubot> Eller att det bara finns en användare på datorn du ansluter till ...
<ibm> kan du prova
<ibm> snälla
<ibm> om du skriver detta ssh ibmhpgoogle.myftp.org
<ibm>  får du samma sak också
<realubot> ibm: Jag ska testa strax ...
<ibm> okey tack
<realubot> ibm: Jag är seriöst imponerad av ditt tålamod. Du ger dig inte i första taget.
<ibm> ja det stämmer bra
<realubot> ibm: "Warning: Permanently added 'ibmhpgoogle.myftp.org,92.32.117.36' (ECDSA) to the list of known hosts.
<realubot> scooby-doo@ibmhpgoogle.myftp.org's password:
<realubot> "
<realubot> Så långt kommer jag.
<realubot> När jag skriver: ssh Warning: Permanently added 'ibmhpgoogle.myftp.org,92.32.117.36' (ECDSA) to the list of known hosts.
<realubot> scooby-doo@ibmhpgoogle.myftp.org's password:
<realubot> Nej.
 * realubot suckar.
<realubot> ssh ibmhpgoogle.myftp.org
<realubot> [Spooky]: Kör du med Parcellite?
<[Spooky]> Jag med..
<[Spooky]> realubot: Nä, vad är det? :P
<ibm> vad är parcellite förnåt
<realubot> [Spooky]: Grymt bra clipboard manager. Så man har en "databas" med urklipp att välja mellan. Så skönt att slippa kopiera, klistra in, kopiera, klistra in o.s.v.
<realubot> http://fosswire.com/post/2008/01/parcellite-a-gnome-clipboard-manager/
<ibm> vad är detta (ECDSA)
<realubot> Parcellite finns i förrådet så ni behöver inte installera från källkod.
<[Spooky]> realubot: jag kör med cmd + c & cmd + v :P
<realubot> tydligen ska utvecklare ligga bakom en ny version som heter clipit.
<realubot> Den finns också i förrådet. Intressant.
<realubot> [Spooky]: Jo, men om du vill kopiera 10 länkar då och sedan välja fritt mellan länkarna när du klistrar in?
<[Spooky]> realubot: Det gör jag aldrig, men du vet jag kör ju inte Linux..
<realubot> [Spooky]: Det finns garanterat en clipboard manager till OSX också.
<realubot> [Spooky]: http://gigaom.com/apple/10-clipboard-managers-for-os-x/
<realubot> [Spooky]: http://www.macstories.net/roundups/roundup-15-clipboard-managers-for-mac-os-x/
<[Spooky]> realubot: Tackar, ska kolla in dem sen, inget jag känner 110% prio för.. ;)
<realubot> [Spooky]: Jag klarar mig inte uten en clipboard manager. Nästan lika viktigt som en webbläsare ju. :)
<[Spooky]> realubot: Sitter just nu och plågar min dator med en FAH klient ca 17 timmar kvar på en WU den håller på med..
<realubot> [Spooky]: Du kämpar på bra.
<realubot> brb
<ibm> vad är detta (ECDSA)
<[Spooky]> ibm: http://www.cisco.com/web/about/security/intelligence/nextgen_crypto.html
<ibm> vad är detta (ECDSA)
<[Spooky]> ibm: http://www.cisco.com/web/about/security/intelligence/nextgen_crypto.html
<ibm> ECDH-256
<ibm> ECDSA-256 	
<ibm> Key exchange
<ibm> Authentication
<ibm> 	
<ibm> Acceptable
<ibm> 	
<ibm> ECDH-384
<ibm> ECDSA-384 	
<ibm> —
<ibm> —
<ibm> ECDH-384
<ibm> ECDSA-384 	
<ibm> Key exchange
<andol> !paste | ibm
<ubot2`> ibm: Använd http://paste.ubuntu.com om du vill klistra in 4+ rader. Klistra sedan in länken i kanalen så hjälper den som kan :-)
<ibm> Authentication
<ibm> 	
<ibm> NGE
<ibm> 	
<ibm> —
<ibm> —
<ibm> 	
<ibm> —
<ibm> —
<ibm> ECDH-256
<ibm> ECDSA-256 	
<ibm> Key exchange
<ibm> Authentication
<ibm> 	
<ibm> Acceptable
<ibm> 	
<ibm> ECDH-384
<ibm> ECDSA-384 	
<ibm> —
<ibm> —
<ibm> ECDH-384
<ibm> ECDSA-384 	
<ibm> Key exchange
<ibm> Authentication
<ibm> 	
<ibm> NGE
<ibm> 	
<ibm> —
<ibm> —
<ibm> 	
<ibm> —
<ibm> —
<ibm> obs
<ibm> fel
<Barre> ibm: lägg av
<Barre> !paste | ibm
<ubot2`> ibm: Använd http://paste.ubuntu.com om du vill klistra in 4+ rader. Klistra sedan in länken i kanalen så hjälper den som kan :-)
<deekeff> ibm: idiot
<ibm> spooky nu vet jag vad som var fel
<ibm> spooky så här ska man skriva ssh ibm@ibmhpgoogle.myftp.org
<[Spooky]> deekeff: Alla kan väl göra fel, du behöver väl inte vara taskig för det?
<ibm> spooky felet var detta innan ibm@
<[Spooky]> ibm: Ah ok. Gött att du kom på det.
<ibm> spooky det var bara detta vi glömde ibm@ alltså lägga in det innan detta ibmhpgoogle.myftp.org så att det blir ibm@ibmhpgoogle.myftp.org
<ibm> realubot eller spooky tusen tack för hjälpen
<[Spooky]> ibm: Np..
<realubot> ibm: Jag sa ju att man skriver ssh -p <port> username@host
<ibm> realubot eller spooky vet ni hur man använder remmina alltså med rdp remote desktop protocol
<realubot> ibm: Jag har aldrig använt Reminna men jag har sett att det finns bra guider på nätet när jag har googlat.
<ibm> realubot jag förstog inte vad -p <port> är till
<ibm> realubot den kanske inte behövs
<realubot> ibm: http://www.7tutorials.com/connecting-windows-remote-desktop-ubuntu
<realubot> ibm: -p <port> behövs om du använder någon annan port än port 22 som port för openssh-server.
<ibm> realubot eller spooky man kan använda ssh även i remmina men då är den fortfarande bara text baserat så jag undrar hur man använder remmina grafiskt
<ibm> realubot eller spooky behövs både -p och <port>
<realubot> ibm: Typ: ssh -p 2200 username@host
<realubot> ibm: Ja, för efter -p kommer ju portnumret.
<realubot> Så du måste ha -p <port> där <port> är ett portnummer.
<ibm> realubot eller spooky aha du menar så
<ibm> realubot eller spooky det är bra att veta det
<realubot> ibm: Det brukar rekommenderas att man byter portnr. för openssh-server av säkerhetsskäl.
<ibm> Connect to a Windows Desktop from Ubuntu via Remote Desktop Connection
<realubot> Och om du gör det så får du ju se till att ssh-klienten ansluter till rätt port.
<ibm> realubot eller spooky gnu/linux till gnu/linux vill jag använda remmina till
<ibm> realubot eller spooky inte bara för windows
<ibm> realubot eller spooky funkar det bara för windows grafiskt?
<ibm> realubot eller spooky med remmina?
<ibm> Step 1: Enable Remote Connections for Windows 7
<ibm> realubot eller spooky länken du gav mig
<ibm> realubot eller spooky är bara till windows
<andol> realubot, ibm: Nåväl, den faktiska säkerhetsvinsten utav att köra ssh på alternativ port är väl egentligen inte jättestor. Bättre då att se till att använda vettiga lösenord, eller ännu hellre, enbart autentisera med ssh-nycklar.
<andol> ibm: Sen kan det förstås ändå vara värt att köra ssh-servern på en alternativ port, om inte annat för att hålla loggfilerna rena från alla automatiserade inloggningsförsök.
<ibm> andol kan man köra den på 8080
<ibm> andol för att få tillgång till den direkt från webb läsaren
<andol> ibm: Huh?
<ibm> andol är det möjligt?
<ibm> andol eller?
<ibm> realubot och spooky funkar remmina bara för windows grafiskt?
<ibm> realubot och spooky funkar remmina bara för windows grafiskt?
<andol> ibm: Altså, vilket port du kör din sshd på har ju inget att göra med ifall du kan accessa den från webbläsaren eller ej. Via din webbläsare kan du ju explicit ange att ansluta till godtycklig port. Problemet är snarare att webbläsare i regel kan agera ssh-clienter.
<andol> ibm: Vill du komma åt en terminal via din webbläsare så behöver du i praktiken ansluta till en webbserver som tillhandahåller någon form utav webb-baserad ssh-client.
<ibm> andol utan från vilken dator som helst
<ibm> andol utan tillägg
<ibm> realubot och spooky funkar remmina bara för windows grafiskt har du en annan länk för gnu/linux till gnu/linux grafiskt?
<ibm> realubot och spooky funkar remmina bara för windows grafiskt har du en annan länk för gnu/linux till gnu/linux grafiskt?
<andol> ibm: Se https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AjaxTerm exempelvis.
<realubot> Finns det någon vettig lösning för att ha två SIM-kort i en smartphone?
<David-A> nyss börjat på tv "UR-Samtiden: Kreativitet i klassrummet" Kunskapskanalen 12:45-13:30. no-lärarn o lärobokförf Hasse Persson visar roliga o pedagogska experiment.
<realubot> andol: Jo, så är det säkert (ang. ssh) men många guider rekommenderar hur som helst att man byter port. Att använda portokoll 2 och nycklar med starka lösenord är väl säkerhetsregel nr. 1.
<andol> realubot: Jorå, och på maskiner jag främst själv ansluter till så byter även jag port. Ogillar mest att det framställs som relevant säkerhetsmässigt, och sålunda tar fokus från vad som verkligen betyder något.
<ibm> ibm@ibm-laptop:~$ sudo sed -i s:PasswordAuthentication.*:PasswordAuthentication yes: /etc/ssh/sshd_config
<ibm> sed: -e uttryck #1, tecken 49: oavslutat "s"-kommando
<ibm> ibm@ibm-laptop:~$
<ibm> andol guiden var inte så lätt
<ibm> den kräver kunskaper
<ibm> andol finns det inget enklare
<ibm> utan med massa rader
<realubot> David-A: LÃ¥ter som ren skit.
<[Spooky]> EzKurdistanIm: Tjena tomten! ;)
<EzKurdistanIm> [Spooky]: :) tomten rakat av skägget men sparat mustaschen.
<realubot> andol: Ja ja, men ibm frågade ju om vad -p <port> var bra för. Säkert sant att man inte ska se portbytet som en sökerhetslösning värd namnet.
<[Spooky]> EzKurdistanIm: :P
<EzKurdistanIm> tjejerna blir vilda, tjejen gillar det och polarna diggar mustaschen :P. man ser ut som en tvättäkta kurdisk karl.
<[Spooky]> Hehe ;)
<realubot> ibm: För att vara tudlig: Det är inte fel att byta port från openssh-server standardport 22 till en annan ledig port. Men om du vill säkra upp din openssh-server så är det ssh-keys som gäller och strong passwords!
<EzKurdistanIm> [Spooky]: hur mår du själv tomtenisse? :P
<realubot> ibm: Dessutom finns det inställningar för att förhinra X-forwarding, root-login m.m.
<[Spooky]> EzKurdistanIm: Bara bra här, slappar och dricker kaffe :P
<EzKurdistanIm> [Spooky]: :) nice. själv har man redan druckit sitt kaffe.
 * realubot dricker också kaffe.
<David-A> realubot: har du sett den? nyss berätta han om när han skulle genom flygets säkerhetskontrollen med ett experiment :)
<realubot> Vad betyder upstream i paket-sammanhang?
<David-A> !upstream
<ubot2`> Factoid 'upstream' not found
<realubot> David-A: Nej, jag uttalade mig bara fördomsfullt baserat på din beskrivning.
<[Spooky]> EzKurdistanIm: Jag har tagit hem Ubuntu och nått virtual box grej i alla fall.. ;)
<gecko> Jag funderar på vad som kan hända om jag inte går genom dörre där man ska förtulla något. Och sen blir stoppad och bagaget kontrollerat?
<David-A> realubot: i min beskr stod "rolig" och du sa "skit", alltså basera du inte på min beskr, det utan tvärtom
<ibm> realubot och spooky funkar remmina bara för windows grafiskt har du en annan länk för gnu/linux till gnu/linux grafiskt?
<EzKurdistanIm> realubot: upstream i paketsammanhang är var paketen kommer ursprungligen ifrån.
<EzKurdistanIm> när det kommer till ubuntu brukar ursprungspaket komma från debian
<EzKurdistanIm> debian i sin tur kan ha fedora som uppströms för sina paket
<EzKurdistanIm> [Spooky]: :) nice.
<swecarp> gecko:  hojtaanss
<gecko> swecarp< Hojtan carpen. Läget?
<EzKurdistanIm> gecko: har du lik i bagagen? :P
<realubot> EzKurdistanIm: Okej. Så paketet bara moddas lite från ursprunget eller?
<EzKurdistanIm> realubot: menar du ifrån debian till ubuntu eller generellt?
<gecko> EzKurdistanIm< Lik? Nä varför skulle jag ha döda kroppar med mig hem?
<swecarp> gecko:  bara bra nu är deet nära till hemresa
<realubot> Om ett paket kommer fedora -> debian -> ubuntu
<gecko> swecarp< 4 dagar :)
<realubot> så bara paketet paketeras om till dev eller?
<ibm> realubot och spooky funkar remmina bara för windows grafiskt har du en annan länk för gnu/linux till gnu/linux grafiskt?
<realubot> *deb
<swecarp> läste det gecko
<EzKurdistanIm> realubot: okej. som du vet i linux-världen finns allt som tarball där source-koden finns. i själva source-koden finns också beskrivning av beroenden samt hur man ska bygga.
<EzKurdistanIm> .deb och .rpm distar bygger paketen på olika sätt
<realubot> ibm: Vinagre är en populär klient också.
<EzKurdistanIm> dessutom är chansen eller risken stort att beroenden också heter olika
<realubot> ibm: Jag förstår inte din fråga om "grafiskt".
<swecarp> EzKurdistanIm:  nu är dden snaart instalerad
<realubot> EzKurdistanIm: Ja.
<EzKurdistanIm> dock generellt brukar man säga att fedora är den dist som är närmast vanilla paketen
<EzKurdistanIm> dvs den är minst moddad
<realubot> EzKurdistanIm: Så man ändrar sådana detaljer bara?
<realubot> EzKurdistanIm: Mellan distarna?
<ibm> realubot och spooky alltså kunna styra den med musen och helt grafiskt
<gecko> Nu är det bara 20 minuter kvar. Sen måste jag kräla in och undkomma hettan
<EzKurdistanIm> realubot: yes. dock kan skillnaden vara stora när man väl bygger. för man bygger på helt olika sätt.
<ibm> realubot och spooky inte text baserat
<realubot> EzKurdistanIm: Vad säger det mig i praktiken att ett paket i ubuntu kommer från upstream från fedora då?
<swecarp> gecko:  hoppas att virusen försvinner ur sonens dator men det största viruset är ju wwin
<realubot> EzKurdistanIm: Vad har jag för användning av informationen?
<[Spooky]> ibm: TightVNC
<EzKurdistanIm> realubot: det säger dig endast att oftast är det mer patch än paket har tagit från fedora men tillämpats i ubuntu via gilt.
<gecko> swecarp< Jag har gjort soprent med win. Nu har han 12.04 :) Funkar kanon
<EzKurdistanIm> realubot: du som användare är sådant inte så viktigt dock för de som ansvarar för disten och paketen är sådant ett måste
<realubot> EzKurdistanIm: Det är ju mycket snack om upstream hit och dit men vad har jag som user för nytta av att veta att paketet är upstream? Och vad är motsatsen till upstream? downstream? :)
<swecarp> gecko:  vad bra hoppas att han gillar 12.04
<EzKurdistanIm> man måste veta vart patchen eller paketen kommer ifrån
<ibm> realubot och spooky jag vill använda remmina till gnu/linux inte bara för windows
<gecko> swecarp< Han jublar :)
<EzKurdistanIm> swecarp: låter nice.
<realubot> EzKurdistanIm: Ok, mer patch än paket alltså.
<swecarp> vaad roligt gecko
<ibm> realubot och spooky som t. ex. windows fjärr skrivbord
<EzKurdistanIm> realubot: yes. tex disten jag kör har mycket patchar från fedora.
<[Spooky]> ibm: TightVNC
<gecko> swecarp< Bara jag kommer hem så blir det 12.04 i alla barnens datorer
<EzKurdistanIm> fedora är i många sammanhang modern för många distar
<realubot> EzKurdistanIm: Okej. Då har jag fått lite koll på det här med upstream. Jag har undrat varför folk pratar om "upstream" om paket.
<ibm> realubot och spooky funkar remmina bara till windows grafiskt?
<swecarp> gecko:  rätta takter
<EzKurdistanIm> för .rpm distar är också fedora den som sagt är mest vanilla och på många sätt enklast hämta saker ifrån.
<EzKurdistanIm> precis som debian är för ubuntu
<ibm> realubot och spooky kan jag inte använda remmina grafiskt för gnu/linux?
<gecko> swecarp< Det enda rätta för ett tryggt och säkert surfande. För det är ju bara det dom gör.
<realubot> EzKurdistanIm: Trodde det hade något med att paketen uppdaterades ständigt eller något, typ som med nvidia updates-alternativet i Ubuntu där man får den senaste versionen istället för versionen som följer med systemet.
<EzKurdistanIm> skillnaden mellan debian och ubuntu sättet göra paket är NOLL.
<swecarp> jaa kollar lite på fejan occh filmer skulle jag tro samt lite sspottify kansske
<EzKurdistanIm> det enda ubuntu gör är ta debian paket om det är från testing/unstable och anpassar det för den utgåvan det gäller.
<EzKurdistanIm> problemet kan också bli att man måste patcha för att paketen ska fungera
<realubot> EzKurdistanIm: Ändå fungerar ju inte Debian deb-filer i Ubuntu?
<EzKurdistanIm> vilket ibland gör ubuntu paket lite buggigare än sin pappa debian
<realubot> EzKurdistanIm: Eller det rekommenderas inte att man använder Debian deb-filer i Ubuntu i.a.f.
<ibm> realubot och spooky funkar remmina bara till windows grafiskt?
<ibm> realubot och spooky kan jag inte använda remmina grafiskt för gnu/linux?
<David-A> realubot: o nyss berätta han om voltas experiment :)
<swecarp> gecko:  blev det några mer data prylar in handlat eller
<EzKurdistanIm> realubot: det är eftersom för det ska fungera måste man tweaka lite i changeloggen samt andra delar. efter det är det i praktiken samma.
<realubot> ibm: Reminna är en grafisk klient ja. Om du vill ansluta command line från Windows till Linux så kanske Putty är ett alt. Jag vet inte ...
 * EzKurdistanIm det var länge sedan man gjorde paket i ubuntu. man märker en del har blivit ringrostig.
<realubot> Putty med stöd för ssh.
<ibm> realubot och spooky nej inget command line bara grafiskt med musen
<realubot> David-A: Alexander Voltas experiment minns jag inte ...
<realubot> David-A: Grodan?
<ibm> realubot och spooky funkar remmina bara till windows grafiskt?
<ibm> realubot och spooky nej inget command line bara grafiskt med musen
<ibm> realubot och spooky kan jag inte använda remmina grafiskt för gnu/linux?
<David-A> realubot: ja han berätta om grodan men det roliga är när han experimentar på sej själv
<realubot> David-A: Det var ju någon som visade att nervsystemet styrs med elektroniska signaler genom att köra ström genom en död groda eller något.
<realubot> David-A: Det är bara riktiga hårdinar som använder sig själva som försökskaniner. Det gjorde Marie Curie & Co också med dåligt resultat.
<ibm> realubot och spooky jag vill kunna använda remmina till för att styra datorn helt grafiskt med musen
<realubot> *hårdingar
<ibm> realubot och spooky jag vill kunna använda remmina till för att styra datorn helt grafiskt med musen
<realubot> ibm: Ja, men Reminna är väl ett program som låter dig se ditt Windows-skrivbord i Ubuntu
<realubot> ?
<realubot> Vilken hastighet krävs på uppkopplingne för att Windows ska flyta på fint remote?
<realubot> 1 Gbit/s?
<ibm> realubot och spooky aha kan jag inte använda den från ubuntu till ubuntu
<realubot> Eller räcker 10 Mbit/s?
<realubot> ibm: Jo, det tror jag.
<ibm> realubot och spooky alltså grafiskt med musen
 * EzKurdistanIm fotboll time
<[Spooky]> ibm: Kolla in TightVNC.
<ibm> realubot och spooky jag vill helst använda remmina
<ibm> realubot och spooky är tightvnc bättre
<realubot> Vad rä den stora skillnaden mellan tightvnc och Reminna?
<EzKurdistanIm> jaha fotbollen börjar inte ännu
<EzKurdistanIm> skönt. jag kan dega en stund till här.
<realubot> *remmina
<realubot> Oj, jag skrev ju rät.
<realubot> *rätt
<EzKurdistanIm> wb swecarp
<realubot> EzKurdistanIm: Fotboll? Vad är det
<realubot> ?
<swecarp> EzKurdistanIm:  tackar
<realubot> EzKurdistanIm: Vika spelar?
<realubot> *Vilka
<EzKurdistanIm> realubot: pool mot the gunners spelas 14:30
<realubot> The Gunners? Hm, Machester City?
<realubot> Arsenal?
<realubot> Jag har noll koll på fussball.
<EzKurdistanIm> arsenal/the gunners
<realubot> Okej.
<EzKurdistanIm> pool/liverpool
<realubot> EzKurdistanIm: Hur kollar du då? Har du betalkanaler eller kollar du nätet?
<EzKurdistanIm> :) streamar
<EzKurdistanIm> som jag gjort många år nu
<EzKurdistanIm> fungerar kanon
<ibm> realubot och spooky hur kan jag styra min dator med remmina från ubuntu till ubuntu, helt grafiskt med musen, har du någon länk
<realubot> EzKurdistanIm: Jag tycker bilden är väldigt dålig på många streamar.
<EzKurdistanIm> :) med sopcast
<realubot> EzKurdistanIm: Läste en nyhet om streaming av PL-matcher.
<EzKurdistanIm> lite roligt att sopcast fungerar bättre under linux än windows
<EzKurdistanIm> realubot: nja. streamen är riktigt bra. du måste fått tag på värdelös stream.
<realubot> EzKurdistanIm: http://www.bbc.co.uk/newsbeat/19272653
<EzKurdistanIm> realubot: :) dom kan inget göra
<EzKurdistanIm> stäng ner 1 och en ny öppnas
<realubot> EzKurdistanIm: Jo.
<EzKurdistanIm> intressant följande distar kör systemd: fedora, opensuse, mageia och nu även arch. även debian är tänkt köra sytemd.
<EzKurdistanIm> ubuntu kör upstart
<realubot> EzKurdistanIm: Men kvalitén då? Är den inte pixlig?
<EzKurdistanIm> resten kör gamla init
<realubot> EzKurdistanIm: Ah, ser att du har svarat. :)
<realubot> EzKurdistanIm: Jag har bara googlat streams.
<EzKurdistanIm> realubot: kvalitén på det jag ser är alltid grymt bra utan lagg. det är bara när jag ska se serie b med livorno kvalitén brukar vara skräp.
<ibm> realubot och spooky hur kan jag styra min dator med remmina från ubuntu till ubuntu, helt grafiskt med musen, har du någon länk
<EzKurdistanIm> där ska man vara glad om man ens hittar stream
<realubot> EzKurdistanIm: Jag tittar ju på fotboll 1 gång/år så ...
<EzKurdistanIm> realubot: jag har mina sidor jag brukar besöka för stream. sällan så jag behöver googla.
<realubot> ibm: Det går väl med Remmina?
<realubot> ibm: Du får använda rätt protokoll bara eller något.
<EzKurdistanIm> :) ibm i farten igen? vilken sköning.
<EzKurdistanIm> var är ibm kusin?
<realubot> ibm: Istället för RDP så använder du VNC.
<David-A> ibm: varför ställer du bara frågorna till realubot och spooky?
<David-A> ibm: och varje fråga upprepar du jättemånga gånger? har dibm: och varje fråga upprepar du jättemånga gånger? har du märkt att du fått svar på frågan om remmina är grafiskt?u märkt att du fått svar på frågan om remmina är grafiskt?
<ibm> ok jag provar det
<realubot> ibm: Eller använd bara ssh med x forwarding: http://narnia.cs.ttu.edu/drupal/node/132
<ibm> det finns två olika vnc vilket är det
<realubot> ibm: Är det datorn som du har en fungerande openssh-server på som du vill visa?
<realubot> ibm: Kör då: ssh -X ibm@ibmhpgoogle.myftp.org
<realubot> ibm: Du får konfigurera openssh-server att tillåta X Forwarding först.
<ibm> inkommande anslutning eller virtuel network computing
<realubot> ibm: nano /etc/ssh/sshd_config
<realubot> ibm: Ändra: X11Forwarding yes
<realubot> Ändra: X11Forwarding no till X11Forwarding yes
 * realubot misstänker att no är default.
<realubot> ibm: sudo nano /etc/ssh/sshd_config
<realubot> ibm: Ta backup först med: sudo cp /etc/ssh/sshd_config /etc/ssh/sshd_config.default
<ibm> med remmina tack
<ibm> vnc
<ibm> det finns två olika vnc vilket är det
<ibm> inkommande anslutning eller virtuel network computing
<realubot> ibm: Ändra rättigheter på /etc/ssh/sshd_config.default också kanske: sudo chmod 700 /etc/ssh/sshd_config.default
<realubot> ibm: Testa!
<ibm> med remmina tack
<ibm> vnc
<ibm> det finns två olika vnc vilket är det
<ibm> inkommande anslutning eller virtuel network computing
<David-A> ibm: nu upprepar du dej igen
<realubot> EzKurdistanIm: Den skadliga koden som Flash-spelarna är preparerad med ingår i tjänsten eller?
<EzKurdistanIm> realubot: menar du sopcast?
<EzKurdistanIm> nej den körs extern
<realubot> EzKurdistanIm: Hehe, tänkte på sajterna som strömmar PL.
<realubot> EzKurdistanIm: Det känns inte som säkra sajter att hänga på direkt.
<EzKurdistanIm> realubot: saker som kommer från flash-sidor brukar vara dynga
<realubot> EzKurdistanIm: Så du tar in strömmen via sopcast?
<EzKurdistanIm> jepp
<realubot> Ja, det är klart. Att titta på webben är ju lite B.
<realubot> EzKurdistanIm: Vilken klient använder du då?
<EzKurdistanIm> sopcast
<realubot> EzKurdistanIm: Jaha, trodde det var servern bara.
<realubot> EzKurdistanIm: Du delar väl ut strömmen då också eller? Bygger inte hela grejen på det?
<Markk> o
<realubot> Då är det ju inte längre lagligt att titta ju.
<EzKurdistanIm> realubot: jaha. nej jag delar inget. :P
<realubot> Trodde Sopcast-programmet fungerade så att man tar emot och delar vidare strömmen. Som BitTorrent typ.
<ibm> vad är repeater förnåt vad ska man skriva där förnåt
<realubot> "In a P2PTV system, each user, while downloading a video stream, is simultaneously also uploading that stream to other users, thus contributing to the overall available bandwidth."
<ibm> vad är repeater förnåt vad ska man skriva där förnåt
<realubot> ibm: http://www.omwlan.se/artiklar/repeater.aspx
<ibm> har jag en sådan?
<realubot> ibm: Det har inget med ditt forwarding-problem att göra ...
<realubot> ibm: Knappast.
<ibm> jag vill bara ansluta
<ibm> med remmina
<realubot> ibm: Men hur ska vi veta om du har en repeater?
<ibm> ska raden vara tom
<realubot> ibm: Aha. Nu är jag med. Jag antar att "repeater" i Remmina bara skickar vidare ditt skrivbord till en annan dator eller något. Att du använder Remmina som en länk, typ. Jag är inte säker för jag har aldrig använt Remmina.
<ibm> om du har ubuntu så har du remmina
<realubot> Fråga till kanalen: Vad är fördelen/nackdelen med att använda Remmina protkoll ssh jämfört med att använda ssh -X? Bortsett från att Remmina är grafiskt?
<realubot> ibm: Jag använder inte Remmina.
<ibm> kan du kolla på ditt system
<David-A> ibm: är det inte mycket enklare om du använder vinagre i stället för remmina?
<realubot> ibm: Nej.
<ibm> vad är skillnaden
<David-A> ibm: remmina och vinagre och ssh finns alla i ubuntus förråd, men inte alla är installerade från början
<ibm> är den grafisk
<realubot> Vinagre ja.
<David-A> ibm: det har du redan frågat och folk har svarat och det står i software center och synaptic
<realubot> Den har GUI.
<realubot> ibm: Graphical User Interface == GUI
<realubot> ibm: grafisk == GUI
<realubot> ibm: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Vinagre
<ibm> jag vill ansluta från samma till samma dator
<ibm> kan man göra det
<ibm> för att testa det
<David-A> ibm: i så fall mycket enklare med ssh
<ibm> kan det vara felet
<fgh> hur sätter man lättast upp vidaresändning av epost?
<fgh> alltså vilken mjukvara är minst komplicerad
<ePax> fgh, Pratar du om typ postifx och diverse webmail klienter eller?
<Philip5> ePax: får du inte veta ;)
<Philip5> wb swecarp
<ePax> Philip5, Det verkar så :D
<swecarp> ph tackar
<Philip5> ePax: för att hålla uppe spänningen i kanalen...
<fgh> hålla uppe?
<Philip5> swecarp: btw, i nyaste nummret av tidningen Foto så är den en specialartikel om vad man bör tänka på när man fotar hundar. "25 tips för bättre hundbilder"
<Philip5> swecarp: tänkte det kanske är nått för dig. antingen att läsa på bibblan om de har den där hos dig eller köpa numret i affär nu
<swecarp> Philip5:  ok
 * EzKurdistanIm idlar
<deekeff> idl0r
<ibm> hur restart man ssh
<ibm> alltså boota om den
<realubot> ibm: sudo service ssh restart
<ibm> ok tack
<ibm> när jag försöker med xfce4-session så står det att jag redan är inloggad
<ibm> vadå kan bara en vara inloggad samtidigt
<ibm> vet någon hur man kan gå runt detta
<raven_> Tjena ingen konkret ubuntu fråga men har en fråga kring Proliant DL380 G2
<raven_> om nån av er vet.
<raven_> Vet ni om de finns ILO kort som är kompatibla me dessa maskiner? och isf är dem, dyra o ska man köpa dem frå Ebay då?
<raven_> enda jag hittat hitills som är någorlunda likt ILO kort är detta.. http://www.ebay.com/itm/233000-001-Compaq-KVM-Remote-Switch-PCI-Board-Proliant-DL320-DL360-DL380-G2-/390453262012?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item5ae8d3f6bc
<raven_> men inte riktigt ändå vad jag söker tyvärr
<ibm> när jag försöker med xfce4-session så står det att jag redan är inloggad
<ibm> vadå kan bara en vara inloggad samtidigt
<ibm> vet någon hur man kan gå runt detta
<ibm> när jag försöker med xfce4-session så står det att jag redan är inloggad
<ibm> vadå kan bara en vara inloggad samtidigt
<ibm> vet någon hur man kan gå runt detta
<gecko> Godafton Sverige. Nyligen hemkommen efter att ha varit på en lekpark med barnen och hustrun. Nu är det absolut rast/vila som gäller
<gecko> http://img268.imageshack.us/img268/9512/20120902172826.jpg
<einand> gecko: ser ut som bilden är fottad med en samsun
<einand> Galaxy III
<gecko> einand< Samsung S3
<einand> japp
<einand> menar det
<gecko> Hur gissade du på det?
<Screedo> godkväll
<einand> gissar inte, utan såg det, bara dom ger sådana störningar i bilden
<gecko> einand< Ok. ja självklart var det kritik. Vad annars att vänta :(
<einand> ingen kritik
<einand> finns väl få mobiler som är bättre
<gecko> Men bilderna duger för mig. Om dom duger eller ej för andra spelar ingen roll
<einand> inget fel på bilden
<einand> väldigt fin bild
<gecko> Jag vägrar att ta med min nya systemkamera hit
<gecko> Så det får duga med mobilbilder
<einand> förstår jag
<gecko> Och störningar i bilden beror nog mest på att jag är ganska skakig på handen
<gecko> Iaf en bidragande orsak :)
<Barre> gecko: einand driver med dig, han kollade givetvis på EXIF-informationen och såg vilken "kamera" som tagit bilden (nu kommer förmodligen einand att protestera, men att han kollade exif är för mig sant tills han överbevisat bortom allt tvivel ;))
<gecko> Barre<  Spela roll :)
<einand> Barre: hade gåt vart så, om inte imageshack tvätta bort sånt ;)
<gecko> Men nu vankas det mat. Adjö för nu.
<einand> utan hemligheten är den att gecko snacka om att han hade en SIII för några vecka sedan, så jag drog en trollning ;)
<gecko> :D
<David-A> det finns exif i geckos bild som säger SAMSUNG GT-I9300, hur ser man geo-position i exif?
<einand> David-A: står där också, om enheten stöder det
<gecko> David-A< Tvivlar du på vart jag är. Eller är du bara sjukt nyfiken?
<David-A> det senare
<gecko> Det ante mig
<Barre> einand: det gör den ju inte
<[Spooky]> Barre: Tjena!
<einand> Barre: gjorde förr, men tydligen inte längre, enligt David-A
<nighter> Finns det någon console baserad kommando i linux som dumpar exif informaitonen från en bild?
<einand> exiftool
<nighter> aldrig lekt med exif men blev nyfiken nu efter eran diskussion.
<einand> eller nått sånt
<nighter> ahh ok tack.
<Barre> [Spooky]: tjenis
<[Spooky]> Barre: Allt bra idag?
<realubot> Yo!
<realubot> Kingen glider in ...
<realubot> Hur gör man i bash så att en loop går vidare så fort man trycker en tangent?
<realubot> while true; do something; sleep until keystroke; done
<realubot> Typ så?
<David-A> nighter: olika kommandon i paketen exifprobe, exiftags och exif, kanske finns fler
<realubot> Dessutom ska skriptet känna av om man trycker ner en tangent oavsett om Terminal-fönstret som skriptet körs i är öppet eller inte
<realubot> .
<einand> realubot: använd read
<realubot> einand: Kräver inte det input i Terminalen? Jag vill att skriptet ska läsa av om operativsystemet tar emot en keystroke.
<einand> r	nix
<einand> while [ "s$knapp" = "s" ]; do echo Loop read keypress
<einand> done
<nighter> David-A: drog in exiftool som einand sa det funkade riktigt bra.
<einand> read keypress
<einand> read knapp skall det vara
<realubot> Okej. Tackar. Ska testa ...
<realubot> einand: Men det kräver ju input i Terminalen?
<realubot> einand: Jag vill ju att skriptet ska känna av om jag trycker ner en tangent oavsett i vilket fönster detta sker.
<realubot> while true; do read -n 1; echo "Yo"; done
<[Spooky]> realubot: Börjar du bli nervös ang fah? :P
<David-A> realubot: utanför terminalen ska du interagera med gui:et på nåt sätt. kan du definiera en shortcut i desktoppen för en knapp som skickar en signal till ditt program?
<[Spooky]> realubot: Kommer som ett skott! Hehe :P
<realubot> David-A: Jag förstår inte riktigt hur du menar?
<realubot> David-A: Hur lägger jag inte en shortcut som skickar en signal till mitt program?
<einand> realubot: men det går ju inte, hade vart feta säkerhetshål isf
<nighter> Du får väll googla på ipc inter process communication
<nighter> om du vill ta emot data från  ett annat program
<David-A> realubot: i inställningar för tangentbord eller fönsterhantering kan man def shortcuts, välj en knapp och låt den köra "kill -SIGNAL PROCESS" och låt ditt program fånga signalen med "trap KOMMANDO SIGNAL" (ungefär)
<David-A> realubot: eller låt shortcutten "echo knuff >PIPEFILE" och ditt program gör "read what" från PIPEFILE
<realubot> einand: Det låter väl inte så omöjligt att ha ett skript som läser av tangentbordstryckningar i systemet?
<einand> David-A: eller  bara kolla om typ /tmp/stopfile1 skapas
<nighter> Finns många sätt får väll göra som en keylogger typ som reagerar på rätt knapp och sen sätter du upp nån ipc i ditt script eller program som tar emot det.
<realubot> einand: Operativsystemet måste ju registrera keystrokes så varför går det inte att läsa av dessa då?
<einand> realubot: fattar du hur lätt det är att få in maleware som fungerar tangentbordssniffer då
<nighter> typ som David-A säger det är ju typ av ipc
<David-A> einand: ja men med en tempfile blir det diskaccesser, inte bra om man trycker knappen tusen gånger per sekund
<realubot> Äsch, jag gör en workaround.
<David-A> realubot: hitta du inte shortcut-definitioner?
<nighter> lätt göra med python så den känner av tangentbords tryckningar.
<einand> nighter: knappast mellan sessioner
<nighter> jodå
<nighter> jätte lätt
<einand> skall inte en normalkonfad linuxkärna tillåta
<nighter> du får sätta upp en ipc i scriptet bara shared memory .. ta emot en signal eller nån pipe
<nighter> ditt script tar ju emot det
<nighter> du får ju sätta upp det
<nighter> att den tar emot en signal
<nighter> har inget med kärnan göra.
<einand> jo, men inte vad som helst
<nighter> det du specificerar
<nighter> vad hans script ska ta emot.
<realubot> David-A: Jag vet hur man lägger in en shortcut.
<realubot> Det är inte det jag är ute efter.
<einand> inte ens windows är så korkat
<nighter> einand: känns inte som du är med i matchen riktigt :p
<einand> snarare tvärt om
<einand> att du inte förstod realubot fråga
<realubot> einand: En keylogger gör ju detta?
<einand> realubot: en kelogger som körs i en session, kan inte stjäla information från en annan
<nighter> einand: utveckla? han vill känna av tangentbords tryckning ska skicka in en signal i hans script som gör nånting?
<realubot> einand: Den läser ju av tryckningar i andra program som användaren kör.
<nighter> har jag fattat fel då?
<einand> tex. om du kör en keylogger kan den inte "logga" om du kör ett program som admin
<realubot> einand: Nej, men nu snackar vi ju att programmen körs av samma user.
<David-A> realubot: så varför inte en knapp som skickar en signal, en pipe, eller sätter en tmp-fil?
<nighter> klart den kan logga keyloggern om du kör den som root
<realubot> Annars förstår jag att det hade varit en stor säkerhetsrisk.
<einand> realubot: jo men i linux startas varje terminal som en ny session, och kan därför inte byta data på det sättet som du vill
<realubot> David-A: Det är för omständigt.
<realubot> David-A: Det måste finnas enklare tillvägagångssätt.
<nighter> einand: kan du visst
<einand> nighter: kör du som root ja
<nighter> med ipc.
<realubot> David-A: Jag är ute efter funktionen hos en keylogger, typ.
<David-A> realubot: det är inte alls omständligt
<einand> men du kan inte få user a att logga user b
<nighter> einand: klart du kan.
<realubot> David-A: Nej, men OMSTÄNDIGT.
<realubot> ;)
<nighter> men hans script skulle köra som samma user.
<David-A> realubot: menar du att fånga ALLA tangenter?
<nighter> också
<nighter> men det går
<realubot> David-A: Nej, fånga en tangent och pausa skriptet om tangenten inte är korrekt.
<einand> nighter: ok, hur använder jag ipc när jag är inloggad som a och vill sniffa alla tangentbordstryckningar b gör
<realubot> D.v.s pausa skriptet tills rätt tangent trycks in.
<nighter> http://dump.iswe.se/files/python/keylogger.txt <-- där har du en keylogger jag skrev ihop snappt med python
<nighter> om du vill jobba vidare på den.
<nighter> sen bara en ipc i ditt script som tar emot det du vill
<nighter> så är det klart.
<nighter> einand: suidbit?
<nighter> men han var väll samma user i det här fallet endå
<Barre> [Spooky]: jodå... synd att klaga.. själv då?
<einand> nä, ger upp nu, mär folk snackar skit dom inte förstår
<realubot> " This page is intended to share my code and exploits I have written as an proof of concept and to share my knowledge to the masses. "
<nighter> ja för du har fel och inte orkar arguemntera :P
<David-A> realubot: i scriptet "mkfifo /tmp/mypipe" och "while read what </tmp/mypipe; do" och en knapp som gör "echo knuff >/tmp/mypipe". är det krångligt?
<realubot> David-A: Ja. Det är för mycket. Jag vill ha en enkel lösning som typ: read -n 1
<realubot> Men som fungerar utanför Terminalen också
<realubot> .
<David-A> realubot: utanför teminalen måste du samarbeta med X11. det är X11 som "äger" tangentbordet i en skrivbordsmiljö.
<realubot> David-A: Jo, men jag tänkte att det fanns något bra kommando för att läsa av keystrokes i X.
<realubot> Ungefär som att det finns ett kommando för att läsa av fönster i X.
<realubot> Strunta i det. Jag löser det på ett annat sätt.
<einand> nighter:
<einand> Traceback (most recent call last):
<einand>   File "keylogger.py", line 8, in <module>
<einand>     import pythoncom,pyHook,datetime,win32api,win32console,win32gui,os,sys
<einand> ImportError: No module named pythoncom
<einand> hur slänger jag inte den lättast i windows
<[Spooky]> Barre: Det rullar på, viker du med fah något eller?
<David-A> Spooky: skulle inte du spela i helgen?
<[Spooky]> David-A: Har spelat..
<[Spooky]> Så nu viker vi på igen..
<David-A> spela lite mer?
<[Spooky]> Beräknar ca 8900 poäng vid 07:00 tiden imorgon bitti… Får se om det stämmer...
<[Spooky]> David-A: Nä inte spela, men en film blir det snart..
<David-A> ja, det är en helkväll på tv senare
<[Spooky]> David-A: Du spelar inget?
<David-A> nä, bara shisen el solitaire el cgoban när jag får tråkigt
<[Spooky]> David-A: Ah ok..
<[Spooky]> David-A: Jag gillar schack eller hur det stavas..
<[Spooky]> Chess du vet..
<[Spooky]> Godnatt med er.
<David-A> natii natti, håll ett öga öppet bara för jag ska skriva om tvprogram om ett par timmar
<Barre> [Spooky]: tror inte jag har kört det de senaste 12-18 månaderna, men då var det fah ja....
<[Spooky]> Barre: Inte försent att sätta igång igen ;)
<Barre> [Spooky]: hehe.. sant.. har dock inte ork :P
<[Spooky]> Barre: ;)
<realubot> David-A: Skriva om TV-program?
<realubot> swecarp: Vi ser dig allt!
<swecarp> tack realubot  vaktmästaren i kanalen
<David-A> realubot: ja! nu?
<realubot> David-A: Varför?
<realubot> Skriver du om TV?
<David-A> Varför inte?
<realubot> David-A: Varför gör du det?
<einand> hatar att vara förkyld
<realubot> Tur att man nästan aldrig är förkyld.
<[Spooky]> Markk blir nog tufft att komma ifatt med fah.. :P
<[Spooky]> Men men, nu åter till filmen.. :P
<realubot> einand: Hur går det med plåtandet då?
<realubot> David-A: Det är väl inget jobb du har som gör att du skriver om TV?
<einand> realubot: finfint
<einand> realubot: dock tagigt det lungt ett tag med det, senaste 3 dagarna lekt med min ipad
<David-A> realubot: nä, finns såna jobb? om tv? (vet att det finns såna jobb att skriva om politik och mac/windows)
<[Spooky]> einand: Fotar du med systemkamera?
<maxjezy> tjena realubot!
<realubot> maxjezy: Tjena!
<realubot> einand: iPad? Varför en iPad och inte en Adroid-platta?
<maxjezy> realubot, äre inte hemskt att riksdagsledarmoter dör som flugor nu? 3 st på 2 veckor!
<David-A> ja, kan vi få en riktigt bra konspirationsteori tack?
<realubot> maxjezy: Det är väl inte mer hemskt än när andra människor dör. Eller vad tycker du?
<realubot> Finns det några sköna svenska konspirationsteorier? Okej, Palmemordet, Estonia, men mer?
<David-A> jamen det är ju inte estonia nu. du måste komma med en ny konspirationsteori
<madbear> realubot: http://sv.wikipedia.org/wiki/Konspiration_58
<David-A> har det med svenskarna i egypten att göra, eller swartholm warg
<David-A> ?
<David-A> madbear: :) den är riktigt bra gjord
<David-A> strax helkväll på tv "Dok Utifrån: Pengar, makt & Wall Street" SVT2 22:30-23:25 och "To big to fail" SVT1 01:40-03:20, film om bankkrisen i usa, repris från igår
<David-A> (efter Wall Streat är det Afrikas sprickdal och sedan Fifth Gear och sedan filmen, men det tänker jag inte skriva i chatten)
<einand> [Spooky]: japp
<einand> realubot: varför inte
<einand> maxjezy: nu räknar du lite konstigt, är 3 som dött
<realubot> madbear: Hehe. Det är ju en klassiker. Men tyvärr för dålig för att vara intressant.
<realubot> David-A: Du är en dokumentärjunkie.
<realubot> Vi är ett gäng dokumentärknarkare här i kanalen.
<David-A> realubot: det fanns forum-diskutioner om konspiration58 med folk som trodde den var sann trots inlägg o kommentarer om att den var falsk
<einand> David-A: den är äkta
<einand> det är en myt som folk sprider att den är flask
<einand> falks
<David-A> åh, då missförstod jag det, men de hintade ju efter programmet att...
<realubot> http://www.svd.se/opinion/brannpunkt/oppenheten-pa-natet-ar-en-myt_7462144.svd
<[Spooky]> einand: Då lär jag tigga tips av dig nästa månad.. ;)
<einand> [Spooky]: vilken skall du köpa?
<[Spooky]> einand: En Nikon D3100 med något extra objektiv till, ville inte dra i för mycket för en första kamera..
<einand> låter som ett bra val
<[Spooky]> Mjo hoppas det och att jag kommer att komma in i det och gilla att fota.. ;)
<David-A> realubot: de som skrivit den brännpunktsartikeln tycker att det är bra att kommersiallisera digital info. de skulle helst se att man måste betala för luft, för det skulle öppna "nya marknader" och få ekonomin att "växa" och ge fler möjligheter att "tjäna pengar".
<einand> [Spooky]: ge inte upp bara,
<einand> [Spooky]: kommer finnas perioder man tycker man är bäst, perioder man tycker man är sämst. gäller att inte sluta vid någon av dom perioderna
<[Spooky]> einand: Hehe ok. ;)
<[Spooky]> einand: Har du någon sida med foton som du plåtat?
<realubot> Vad ska ni göra med alla fotografier?!?
<David-A> realubot: brännpunktsartikeln: strömbäck har i en utfrågning med cecilia malmström uttryckt att han vill att internetoperatörerna ska hjälpa till att "upprätthålla ordningen på nätet", d.v.s övervaka och stoppa din och min fildelning.
<[Spooky]> realubot: Jag har tänkt mig att ha en del på min egen sida och kanske lägga upp några på flickr eller deviantart..
<[Spooky]> Nu sängen.. Kommer in en sväng med iphonen.. ;) Somna inte David-A & realubot :P
 * x_link gör 00:00-dansen!
 * David-A gör det också, dvs blinkar med alla fyra ögona
<David-A> var den nån som hann se om tangentborden i dokumentären The Matrix från år 2199 var qwerty eller dvorak?
<David-A> har sett tecknade dokumentärer från ca år 2030 och 2100 där tangentborden fortfarande är qwerty. såååå deprimmerande.
<realubot> David-A: querty
 * realubot hoppas att David-A gick på det så att problemet är ur välden.
 * David-A undrar om realubot menar att David-A misstror att det inte blir qwerty, eller tvärtom...
<einand> [Spooky]: skicka ett "message" till einand@3gdev.com då ;)
<ispookan> einand: Inne med mobilen.. Ska jag maila dit?
<maxjezy> einand, finns väl teorier angående företag som konspirerar ihop för att maximera vinst
<maxjezy> tex, mcdonalds, burgerking osv.
<realubot> maxjezy: Det finns inga företag som maximerar vinster. Alla företag försöker att hålla vinterna nere.
<maxjezy> annars vet jag inga
<realubot> David-A: Jag tänkte bara att eftersom ingen vet så kanske en chansning gör att du slipper grubbla.
<maxjezy> sverige är ett ganska icke korrupt land utan konspirerande agendor
<ispookan> Gillar ni konsperationer? ;)
<maxjezy> ispookan, nej, det är ju som att gilla att bli misshandlad
<David-A> maxjezy: andra exempel, marknads- och pris-karteller mellan byggföretag
<ispookan> Vilken lustig jämnförelse.
<maxjezy> David-A, ja
<David-A> maxjezy: officiellt ingen kospiration, men fundera ut en för mejeribranchen om du vill: bönderna går med på att arla köper upp norrländska milko och skånemejerier köps upp av franska lactalis. sen klagar bönderna på att de får sämre betalt för mjölken.
<realubot> David-A: Ja, där har vi en intressant konspirationsteori.
<maxjezy> ju äldre man blir ju mer känns det som allt är ett stort skämt
<maxjezy> hur människor går över lik för att öka sin levnadsstandard
<maxjezy> det är en konspiration, man säljer väl det dåliga samvetet i utbyte mot framgång
<David-A> maxjezy: aha, du har redan sett nattfilmen om bankkrasherna
<maxjezy> David-A yepp
<maxjezy> även den i sig är ju ett hån
<maxjezy> "så här gjorde vi det och ni kan inte göra något åt det"
<maxjezy> välfärdssamhället i sig är en konspiration redan från romar riket
<maxjezy> svårt att bita den hand som ger en mat och husrum
<David-A> maxjezy: aha, du såg dokumentären om derivataffärer tidigare ikväll
<maxjezy> jopp
<maxjezy> aja, ska kika men in black 3
<David-A> maxjezy: konspirationsuppslag: för 20 år sen fanns bara chips med ~33% fett. för 10 år sen till ifjol fanns även chips med ~22% fett. nu finns bara med ~33% igen.
<ispookan> Nä godnatt på er.
 * David-A börjar undra varför han sitter och väntar på filmreprisen kl 01:40. a) han såg den på tv iförrgår o 2) han har den på hårddisken.
<realubot> David-A: Det är ju mer känsla att vänta in en film än att starta filmen när man har lust från disken.
<realubot> När vi ändå snackar chips. Chips måste ha sjunkit rejält i pris?
<realubot> Nu säljer dom 300g chipspåsar för under 20 kr. Jag har för mig att 200g kostade en tjuga förr.
<realubot> Eller så har jag glömt bort vad priset på chips var på 90-talet.
<David-A> jag har ingen koll på priset, ska se om jag har några gamla mat-kvitton från 1999 kvar...
<David-A> realubot: hittar inga chips-kvitton från 1999 men "nötmix chili" har ökat från 32:90 år 2009 till 34:nånting år 2011.
<David-A> realubot: hur länge ska man egentligen spara matkvitton?
#ubuntu-se 2013-08-26
<andol> morgens
<larsemil> morrn
<andyland> morn morn
<Coffe> Tjo
<HeMan> Morrn!
<larsemil> hej
<larsemil> jag har en funktion i min .bashrc
<larsemil> det funkar i terminalen
<larsemil> provar köra från ett skript istället. då funkar det inte...
<larsemil> som vanligt är det inte han som skrivit brevet som är med i kanalen
<larsemil> och ja jag sourcar originalfilen
<HeMan> larsemil: kör du den interaktivt eller i tex ett cron-jobb?
<larsemil> interaktivt
<larsemil> men fick det kanske att snurra nu ändå
<HeMan> larsemil: nåhå, vad var problemet?
<Barre> Rubber duck debugging
<larsemil> HeMan: jag sket i det och kompilerade det ändå.
<larsemil> försöker få snurr på kde connect men det vill sig inte
<larsemil> http://larsemil.se/small-howto-on-kde-connect-and-ubuntu/
<larsemil> nu så!
<MaxJezy> om man endå hade KDE!
<MaxJezy> eller en smartphone
<larsemil> ping Coffe
<Coffe> pong larsemil
<larsemil> Coffe: använder du kontot på daladevelop något?
<Coffe> larsemil:  yes de gör jag
<larsemil> Coffe: hur kritiskt är det? tänkte uppgradera servern
<Coffe> inga problem om det ligger nere några timmar.
<larsemil> Coffe: angående proxmox så har de kvar gratisalternativet men om man loggar in så står det typ "No valid subscription
<larsemil> You do not have a valid subscription for this server. Please visit www.proxmox.com to get a list of available options."
<larsemil> med en popup
<Coffe> larsemil: jag har inte uppgraderat någon av mina än.. så jag vet inte
<andol> larsemil: Inte funderat på att låta Dalnix gå ett steg längre, och sätta upp en full Openstack-miljö?
<larsemil> andol: nej det har jag inte
<andol> Rätt fint, men ev. overkill.
<larsemil> proxmox är egentligen ganska perfekt.
<larsemil> nu ska jag på möte på skolan. see you laters
<R4v3n> andol: läget?
<andol> R4v3n: Jorå, det är fint, själv då?
<andol> R4v3n: Fått någon ordning på mailservern din?
<R4v3n> arå
<R4v3n> fixade det
<R4v3n> gick bra till sist hehe
<andol> Gött mos
<R4v3n> andol: har du kontakt fortf med Matte Hemming?
<HeMan> andol: hade du jobbat något med gssapi och kerberos-autenticering av imap och/eller smtp?
<andol> R4v3n: Vetisjutton ifall jag ens vet vem det är :)
<R4v3n> andol: =)
<andol> HeMan: Har ett svagt minnet av att jag kan ha tittat lite på det på förra jobbet, men något konkret minns jag tyvärr inte.
<HeMan> andol: ok
<larsemil> andol: men nyfikenheten gör ju att man vill kolla lite på openstack
<larsemil> andol: borde vara relativt smärtfritt att migrera från proxmox till openstack
<peyam> hej
<Peyam> Salam
 * realubot väntar på att kanal5play ska lägga ut senaste avsnitt av Morgan & Ola-Conny.
<realubot> Hur ändrar man temporärt prompten i en speciell Terminal?
<andol> realubot: Du sätt miljövariable PS1
<andol> PS1='"Lyssna på andol, han vet." \u@\h:\w\$ '
<andol> realubot: För syntax, se PROMPTING i bash(1)
<realubot> andol: Tack.
#ubuntu-se 2013-08-27
<HeMan> Morrn!
<andol> morgens
<Barre> tjo
<fr33r1d3> Hello World!
<speakman> Gmorrn! Någon som vet ett bra sätt att testa sin uppkoppling via command line?
<larsemil> speakman: alltele hade några stora filer som man kunde wgeta och få hastighet på
<larsemil> men hittar inte längre
<speakman> wget -O/dev/null ftp://ftp.port80.se/100M
<speakman> good enough
<sakjur> speakman: sen ping såklart - för att testa stabilitet och latens :)
<MarkusDBX> speakman: skön fil
<Coffe> larsemil:  ping
<Barre> hmm... klart man klickar på länken när min bank skickar ut ett important-flaggat mail med rubriken "Din Faktura Problem i Konto"
<andol> Barre: Nu har Dell skickat min XPS 13 :)
<Barre> andol: kul, och sen i går har apport tystnat, vilken tajming
<andol> Barre: Kallar det rutin :)
<Philip5> andol: var det den du skulle skänka till mig bara för att visa hur snäll och omtänksam du verkligen kan vara?!
<Barre> Philip5: men.. du har ju en ny bra kamera att leka med, eller var det den du skulle skänka till mig? Så snäll och omtänksam du är ;P
<andol> Philip5: Snäll och omtänksam? Nu måste du blanda ihop mig med någon annan...
<Philip5> Barre: haha, ja men det är ju två heeeelt olika saker :D
<Philip5> andol: kanske var ett önsketänkande ändå...
<Philip5> Barre: den nya kameran är verkligen något att träna tålamod med. vill ju inte göra annat än att knäppa och direkt se vad det blir men med utan film så är det ju svårt och även med film så måste man ju vänta och även lägga in kostnadsberäkning i varje avtryck..
<Barre> Philip5: true that
<Philip5> men kul är det och värsta känslan
<Philip5> flooop-booop-klick! så låter det när man trycker av och spegel spänns och slutaren slår till :D
<Barre> :)
<MarkusDBX> Är Infiniband ett vettigt interface att lära sig idag? Funtar på att köpa lite  kort och leka med hemma.
<andol> HeMan: ^^
<coffe> larsemil, ping ping
<HeMan> MarkusDBX: det börjar gå använda ib till annat än beräkningar nu så det är nog intressant
<MarkusDBX> HeMan: det jag upptäckt är att det skulle kosta c:a 500-1000kr per dator att koppla upp, inklusive kort och switchar. Och då cpu marknaden står ganska still, och man har en del burkar, så blir ett eget litet kluster intressant.
<MarkusDBX> Då syftar jag på beg 20gbit IB kort från ebay.
<andol> Tacka vet jag pinsamt parallella beräkningar :)
<MarkusDBX> rätt imponerande att korten säljs så pass billigt idag. Hårdvara som egentligen tidigare varit uton räckhåll för privatpersoner.
<coffe> någon som vet vart larsemil är ?
<HeMan> coffe: i dalarna!
<coffe> HeMan,  ha ha
<MarkusDBX> Undrar vilka kort man ska köpa i så fall. Mellanox verkar iaf ha nedladdningsbara linux drivers
<dodel> Hej hopp! Jag undrar vilken bluetooth mus jag kan köpa till min chromebook?
<dodel> Jag har installerat Debian på den. Gick över från Ubuntu till Debain. Känns mycket mer stabilt :)
<dodel> Det kanske inte spelar någon roll vilken Bluetooth mus man köper? Så länge min dator har stöd för bluetooth, vilket den har.
<dodel> Vad sägs som denna mus? http://www.aliexpress.com/item/1pc-order-Bluetooth-wireless-mouse-mice-for-PCs-Free-shipping/639444190.html
<Philip5> så där då... då har man köpt sig 16 gb extra ram och tryckt i burken... förstår knappt hur jag klarat mig med mindre än 24 gb ram... :P
<dodel> va.......
<Philip5> hehe
<Philip5> jaaa...
<Philip5> nä men det är rätt skönt att ha
<dodel> Man får allt närver av stål
<MarkusDBX> Philip5: trevligt. Kör du mycket ram krävande applikationer?
<Philip5> MarkusDBX: lightroom + photoshop
<Philip5> högupplösta bilder
<dodel> Vaknade kl 8 idag för att direkt plugga mekanik. Har snart hållt på i över 8 timmar ca. Sen kör man bara 2 GB på min bruk och sen kommer du och säger att du har 24 gb ram :D
<Philip5> dodel: körde 8 gb innan men stötte på lite toppar vid bildredigering
<MarkusDBX> dodel: ram är inte så dyrt idag.
<Philip5> MarkusDBX: nä precis och när jag ändå skulle köpa så tyckte jag det var lika bra att ta 16 som 8 gb
<MarkusDBX> Mjo. Låter vettigt.btw, kör du photoshop och lightroom i wine eller virtualisering_
<Philip5> nä jag bootar om till win7 när jag ska köra just det
<MarkusDBX> jobbigt
<Philip5> enda jag använder windows till
<MarkusDBX> Jag kör mycket photoshop med, men kör synergy till en mac. Har testat med wine tidigare, men det är inte helt 100.
<MarkusDBX> Gillar inte dualboot, för jag vill ha en native linux maskin igång konstant.
<dodel> MarkusDBX,  Jag vet att ram är inte dyrt, men är det värt att köpa ett nytt ram till min laptop? Jag har Chromebook C7 och det är DDR3 ram på den på 2 GB. Jag har plats för 2 GB ram till och jag funderar på köpa nytt. Jag brukar mest bara jobba och studera vid dator då jag läser till ingenjör. Men skulle det bli bättre märkbart, om jag köpte ett till nytt ram?
<dodel> Philip5,  wvaa! 8 GB ram!
<dodel> Philip5,  alltså...GIMP för mig så anser jag att man klarar sig med 512 mb ram.
<dodel> MarkusDBX,  Jag har Chromebook C7, men operativsystemet är Debian ;) Google ÄGD!
<Philip5> dodel: jag kör inte gimp så ofta. tyvärr så saknar gimp adjustment layers och det gör att det ligger ljusår efter användbarhet än gimp
<dodel> Philip5,  så du kör photoshop?
<Philip5> använder gimp till enklare grejer
<Philip5> ja
<dodel> på linux?
<Philip5> nej
<dodel> mac?
<Philip5> win7
<dodel> Jaha...du är en sån där syndare du ;)
<Philip5> syndar ibland när jag behöver just lightroom + photoshop
<dodel> Men är det värt att köpa nytt ram till burken min?
<dodel> Jag har bara en CPU på 1.1 på dual core.
<Philip5> beror på ditt behov
<Philip5> min ram-använding just nu i kubuntu med inte mycket öppnat ser ut så här:
<dodel> Nu när jag har chromium, xfce, xchat, dokumentläsare och så vidare uppe så ligger jag på ca 880 mb i ram.
<Philip5> $ free -h
<Philip5>              total       used       free     shared    buffers     cached
<Philip5> Mem:           23G       1,8G        21G         0B        95M       705M
<Philip5> -/+ buffers/cache:       1,0G        22G
<Philip5> Swap:         3,7G         0B       3,7G
<dodel> Man känner sig allt fattig när man tittar på det där :)
<Philip5> hehe
<Philip5> men 1100 kr för 16 gb är inte farligt
<dodel> Men med 1.1 ghz dual core. Inom vilket årsintervall kan man spela spel på? 2009 och nedåt?
<Philip5> beror nog på spelet
<dodel> Joo men oftast brukar spel gå efter vad marknaden har att erbjuda. Runt 2008 så var det stort att ha 2 GB i ram, iallafall för mig.
<dodel> Hade man 2GB i ram så var man tung. Idag är det typ minimum.
<Philip5> funkar bra för det mesta idag också
<Philip5> mest vid vanlig använding
<dodel> Jag bröt garantin när jag öppnade datorn. Men den garantin gäller bara när Acer har gjort fel, vilket aldrig händer mig.
<dodel> Men jag brukar aldrig he sönder datorer. :)
<dodel> Dessutom så var garantin billig som bara fan. Men man får det man betalar för.
<dodel> Hur kollar man vilket mhz man har på ramminnet? Vill helst ha samma mhz på minenrna.
<Philip5> står på minnet
<Philip5> bios brukar kunna detektera det också
<dodel> Kan man inte kolla det över linux?
<dodel> Hur uppfattar ni skillnaden mellan SSD och SATA? Om 0 är inget och 10 är som natt och dag.
<dodel> Eller vi säger att 5 är som natt och dag.
<MarkusDBX> dodel: tyrvärr tror jag inte du kan spela mycket 3d spel överhuvudtaget på den maskinen, ska vara dom som är innan 2003 kanske.
<andol> dodel: Vetisjutton var på en skala jag skulle placera skillnaden, men trivs definitivt så bra med SSD att jag skulle ha väldigt svårt att införskaffa en dator med en mekanisk disk som systemdisk. Vad gäller lagring är det ju förstås en annan femma...
<MarkusDBX> dodel: Mellan hdd och ssd tycker jag det är oerhörd skillnad om man gör mycket disk-intensiva saker. Som systemdisk, får det hela datorn att kännas snabbare. Jag tar en core2-maskin med ssd, över en ny i7 med hdd, vilken dag som helst.
<dodel> Joo, det skulle vara häftigt med en SSD men då är nackdelen att man inte kan lagra Våra Värsta år med Al Bundy på disken.
<MarkusDBX> dodel: kör det på en nas. Det är hela tanken med chromebooken, att inte lagra så mycket på burken.
<dodel> Jag har 320 GB på min chromebook :) Dock inte SSD
<Barre> dodel: skillnaden mellan SSD och SATA är att SSD är den absolut billigaste beständiga lagringen du kan köpa medans SATA är den absolut billigaste beständiga lagringingen du kan köpa :)
<dodel> Har aldrig kört med SATA förut. Bara PATA
<Barre> om behovet är prestanda så är krona/IO billigast med SSD, om behovet är volym så är SATA billigast per MB
<Barre> dodel: PATA = Parrallel ATA, SATA är serial ATA. Samma protokoll (mer eller mindre) men SATA är seriellt och klara högre transferrates och längre sträckor
<dodel> Oj..IDE menar jag
<dodel> Har alltid kört IDE ända till 2013 förra månanden.
<dodel> Tjockskärm också :skamsäcken:
<Barre> IDE = ATA :)  Integrated Drive Electronic (eller nått sånt) var det initiala namnet som sen bytte namn till ATA
<Barre> när de utökade protokollet att tillåta annat än "Drives" så var ju IDE inte så bra namn
<dodel> Barre,  Du verkar vara kunnig! Tror du denna bluetooth mus passar min chromebook C7? http://www.aliexpress.com/item/1pc-order-Bluetooth-wireless-mouse-mice-for-PCs-Free-shipping/639444190.html
<dodel> Chromebook C7 har bluetooth också.
<Barre> dodel: jag kan min lagring, möss är en helt annan sak...  chromebook också :)
<dodel> Okej. Få köpa den ändå och hoppas på det bästa. Det är bara 9 dollar. Fungerar den inte så får katten den.
<Barre> med ett bra skal och tangentbord-genvägar så behöver man inte någon mus
<dodel> Joo, om man inte kör terminal menar du väll?
<Barre> jag översatte shell till skal, tror faktiskt det är mer eller mindre rätt att göra så.. kanske andol vet mer om, han har ju gått på högskolan ;)
<dodel> Om musen fungerar på Windows 2000 och uppåt samt Mac så fungerar den också på linux.
<dodel> Vadå för någon linje?
<dodel> Satte tillbaka garantilappen på dator igen. Så nu har man fått 1 års garanti tillbaka.
<peyam> den kurdiska civinlingenjören är här!
<andol> Barre: Jo, även jag brukar översätta shell med skal. Vetisjutton ifall jag använda mina inte-helt-lyckade högskolestudier som uppbackning dock :-)
<Barre> andol: klart du kan =)
<peyam> hej sa jah
<Screedo> godkväll
<dodel> peyam, inom vilket program läser du?
<peyam> rymd och flyg med inriktning mot System
<dodel> daaaaammnnn!
<dodel> Då antar jag du har läst linjär algebra, envariabel analys ?
<dodel> Själv studerar jag konstruktör inom krigsindustrin. :)
<peyam> ja
<peyam> de läste jag för länge sedan
<peyam> det avr ngn här som va jävligt duktig på LA
<peyam> tror det var x_link
<dodel> De kurserna har också också läst, dock på högskolenivå. Det ska inte skilja dem så mycket enligt läraren. Det enda vi inte läste i analyskurserna var numerik,
<dodel> Haha! Mattesnillen har kapat linux-kanalen! :D
<dodel> Sista kursen inom matemaik blir matematisk statisitik hoppas jag på.
<David-A> nyss på tv "Min sanning med Margareta Winberg" SVT2 20:00-21:00 (repris ons & lör)
<dodel> Nyss på youtube "Al "The Hero" Bundy - Married with children". Alla kanaler mellan 00:00-23:59 (alltid repris alla dagar)
<David-A> på Kanal9 finns "Gunniess world records" som visar videoklipp de hittat internet och på TV3 "Tork på Tuben" som visar videoklipp från internet. Så man behöver inte internet när det finns tv. :)
<dodel> TV...används det fortfarande lika populärt som förr?
<dodel> Länge sedan man hörde det ordet.
<David-A> om jag minns rätt har ungefär hälften av tv-tittandet flyttat från eter/kabel-sändningar till playsajter. eller var det hälften av papperstidningsläsandet till nyhetssajter? minns inte riktigt.
<David-A> men radion är väl fortfarande stark
<_Trullo> vilken linuxversion är minst? utan massa skit, vill installera det jag vill.
<dodel> Trullo Den som är minst och ändå populär samt hyffsat lättanvänd är Tiny Core LInux. För mig att den ska dra 24 MB ram vid grafisk.
<dodel> Den har också ett pakethanteringsystem. Tiny Core LInux är grundat på Slackware. Annars så är Slitaz en också liten dist, men drar lite mera och enligt mig ganska onödig att lägga sig i då det knappt finns någon support för den. Men TIny Core linux rekommenderar jag dig. Men vill du ha mer lättanvändarvänlig så rekommenderar jag starkt Lubuntu. Den drar 152 mb när den bara står på grafiskt.
<_Trullo> finns det nån liten ubuntu version?
<dodel> Lubuntu är vändigt tun och saknar rätt mycket stora program.
<_Trullo> men dom går att installera eftersom?
<dodel> _Trullo, Lubuntu använder samma paket som ubuntu.
<dodel> _Trullo,  Vad menar du? Ubuntu + LXDE = Lubuntu. Du kan installera LXDE på ubuntu så har du TYP lubuntu, fast inte riktigt.
<dodel> Lubuntu använder sig av mindre skräp som ubuntu har.
<David-A> _Trullo: "minst" som minst cpu/ram-krav? eller "minst" som färst antal förinställda program? i så fall Ubuntu Minimal CD (eller motsv för andra distron)
<dodel> Dessutom så har Lubuntu någon helt annan LXDE jämfört med den klassiska LXDE.
<dodel> Lubuntu's LXDE är mycket renare och finare än klassiska LXDE Vanillia
<_Trullo> kom på att den ska passa raspberry pi oxo :(
<dodel> Jag skulle rekommendera Lubuntu starkt om man söker efter lättanvändarvänlig och liten.
<dodel> Jaha! _Trullo  då är det Debian med Xfce du ska köra.
<dodel> Då kör du väldigt snabbt. Själv kör jag Debian på min Chromebook och det fungerar snabbt och bra.
<dodel> Du kan också köra Arch linux, men då får du jobba lite.
<_Trullo> ska typ köra en skärmsläckare, fast lite mer avancerad
<dodel> Men kör på Debian för den är absolut stensäker, snabb och liten. Om du väljer Xfce
<_Trullo> tack, den där softfloat då?
<dodel> va?
<_Trullo> Soft-float Debian “wheezy”
<dodel> Wheezy är bra. Senaste stabila utgåva
<dodel> Debian är alltid stabil på alla system. Det är det som är tanken med debian. Nackdelen med debian är att all programvara är riktigt gammal. Jag kör Arduino 1.01.......liksom det är ganska gammalt.
<dodel> Nya arduino är väll 1.05
<dodel> typ
<dodel> typ och typ. Det är 1.05
<_Trullo> ok
<dodel> typ över ett år gammalt.
<dodel> imorgon gör jag mekaniktenta! Önska mig lycka till!
<David-A> nyss på tv "Dokument utifrån" Kunskapskanalen 22:50-23:45. om kriget i Korea på 1950-talet. får mej tro att filmkaraktären Dr Strangelove är baserad på general MacArthur
<peyam> mekaniskt tangentbord är awesome
<David-A> (det kryper omkring en fluga på skärmen, det går inte att klicka på den med musen)
<David-A> (nu är den borta)
#ubuntu-se 2013-08-28
<andol> morgens
<larsemil> morrn
<Coffe> larsemil:  morrn
<Coffe> larsemil: såg du min fråga igår ?
<larsemil> Coffe: nä
<Coffe> frågade om varför apache2 inte vart startat på dev maskinen
<larsemil> Coffe: aha. saknade ett lösenord så hann inte göra klart
<larsemil> så uppgraderingen tog lång tid.
<larsemil> men nu är den klar och up and running
<andol> larsemil: Så här det går till på Dalnix? http://www.reddit.com/r/PHP/comments/1l7baq/creating_a_user_from_the_web_problem/
<larsemil> andol: nej nej. vi har satt alla users på burkarna till root-nivå för att skippa sudoers
<andol> Bra tänkt!
<larsemil> security is idiocy är vårat mantra
<HeMan> Morrn!
<larsemil> HeMan: morrn
<larsemil> alltså. finns det ingen parameter att ställa in på en server över hur många gamla kernels den ska spara?
<HeMan> jahapp, det verkar bli en suse-dag idag
<larsemil> det suse i säven
<Hund> lol
<HeMan> eller i Sävast
 * hexabit är avundsjuk på Coffe och larsemil som får jobba med *nix...
<larsemil> hexabit: nu jobbar jag nog mer med php/html än med *nix. HeMan ska du vara avundsjuk på. han får jobba med det på riktigt
<larsemil> fast om jag bara jobbade med *nix hade jag blivit galen ändå.
<HeMan> larsemil: fast jag jobbar nästan uteslutande med linux, nästan inget med andra varianter
<larsemil> samma här
<MaxJezy> hur konverterar man en pdf till jpeg smidigt?
<MaxJezy> ah, hitta en online konverter för det
<andol> MaxJezy: Jag skulle pröva convert, från paketet imagemagick.
<andol> Åtminstone givet att man vill konvertera många filer. Annars skulle jag nog öppnat pdf:en i GIMP, och exporterat som jpeg.
<MaxJezy> bara 3 sidor, ritningar
<MaxJezy> gick smidigt med den här på online webben
<MaxJezy> gimp är väl säkrare, slipper man virus jpegs
<MaxJezy> om sånt finns
<andol> MaxJezy: En jpeg kan inte innehålla skadlig kod per se. Däremot skulle kunna vara möjligt att konstrurera en elak jpeg-fil som utnyttjar en sårbarhet i en specifikt bildvisningsprogram. Fast för att det ska fungera krävs det alltså att bildvisningsprogrammet går att förvirra på rätt (fel?) sätt.
<MaxJezy> aha, känns som sånt som var vanligare förr
<andol> Eller jo, så visst kan en jpeg innehålla skada kod, men den koden kan inte köras utan hjälp av ett säkerhetshål i ett bildvisningsprogram.
<MaxJezy> jag ska importera dessa ritningar till blender och göra det till 3d
<MaxJezy> blender känns som ett sånt program man inte skapar säkerhetshål i
<andol> MaxJezy: Tja, nu senast igår så släppte Debian ett nytt paket utav libtiff, gällande just den typen utav sårbarhet - http://www.debian.org/security/2013/dsa-2744
<MaxJezy> jag sitter i windows just för tillfället och jobbar så :)
<andol> MaxJezy: ...och du tror inte att liknande sårbarheter förekommer i Windowsmiljö? :-)
<MaxJezy> jo, de är väl där de förekommer tänker jag :)
<MaxJezy> lätja
<MaxJezy> andol, har du hunnit utvärdera din chromebook?
<MaxJezy> is it any good?
<MaxJezy>  funderar på att köpa en samsung chromebook till dottern i julklapp
<MaxJezy> eller en nexus 10
<MaxJezy> vilken är mest lättanvänd?
<andol> MaxJezy: För vad Chromebooken är så gillar jag den starkt. Upptäckte dock mer och mer att jag saknade ett "riktigt" lokalt operativsystem
<HeMan> det är ungefär min utvärdering av Nexus 10 med externt tgb med
<MaxJezy> finns ju så mycket pedagogiska program till barn för android
<HeMan> den är bra till vissa saker, men ingen riktig ersättning för en laptop
<MaxJezy> tror det blir chromebook för den är ju snäppet billigare och har tangentbord medföljandes
<andol> MaxJezy: Positiva saker är att det fysiska formatet är trevligt, samt att hårdvaran är tillräcklig för att ChromeOS ska vara ordentligt rappt.
<MaxJezy> kvalitet på bygget?
<MaxJezy> snäppet bättre än mac book?
<sakjur> MaxJezy: Sitter med en Pixel bredvid, den är mys :)
<andyland> sakjur: Snackade precis om Pixeln på jobbet, räcker 64GB SSD samt 4GB ram för dev?
<sakjur> någon som vet vart killen som installerade Linux på (på) sin hårddisk finns? försöker googla fram men lite svårt
<sakjur> andyland: dunno, inte min dator - men 4GB RAM räcker till _mycket_
<andyland> sakjur: true.
<HeMan> sakjur: http://spritesmods.com/?art=hddhack&page=1
<andol> Såtillvida jag inte vill ha mitt flac-arkiv lokalt eller några lokala virtuella maskiner så klarar jag mig fint på 64GB disk.
<sakjur> HeMan: ty :)
<sakjur> andol: eller kör ett dåligt os... typ OS X och Windows gillar ju att börja äta i hårddisken lite
<andol> sakjur: Ja, ifall man nu även vill dra in allehanda osannolika hypotetiska scenarion :P
<sakjur> andol: ja, dumt av mig..
<HeMan> bra vim-guide, http://www.infoq.com/presentations/Vim-From-Essentials-to-Mastery
<MarkusDBX> Söker tips på verktyg för att hålla reda på många olika servers, lokala som remote. En slags kund/server databas.
<HeMan> MarkusDBX: mysql? :-P
<andol> MarkusDBX: post-it lappar? :)
<MarkusDBX> HeMan: hehe, lutar åt det då jag är webbutvecklare, men tänkte att det kanske finns några redan färdiga verktyg som ni stordator-elit-linuxadmins hade koll på.
<larsemil> lägg notes i din icinga-övervakning. ;)
<larsemil> då får du ju grafisk karta också. :)
<Barre> DokuWiki är ju bra för sånt tycker jag ialla fall, tillsammans med lite script som hämtar dynamisk informatino från exempelvis icinga/munin och andra verktyg
<David-A> nyss på tv "Journalister i krig" Kunskapskanalen 20:05-21:00. doku. stark. får mej tänka på filmen "Hurt locker". (repris tor & lör)
<kodein> ok.
<kodein> vad krigade jouirnaliesterna om?
<realubot> Blir det några barn gjorda i kanalen ikväll då?
<Philip5> näpp
<David-A> nyss på tv "Efter orkanen Katrina" Kunskapskanalen 21:00-23:00. del 2 av 2. om skolpolitik efter orkanen o BPs oljekatastrof (repris lör & sön)
<David-A> (förutom det dokumentära/propagandamässiga värdet, även bra film: härlig svängig musik i början av del 1 o slutet av del 2. imponerande bildmässig komposition.)
<Philip5> realubot, somnade du om?
<realubot> Philip5: Nähe, icke.
<Philip5> realubot, man kunde nästan tro det när det blev så lugnt efter du gett livstecken
<maxjezy> var hämtar man DHL paket?
<sakjur> maxjezy: det beror på vart du bor?
<sakjur> http://locator.dpst.dhl.com/Partners/DHL2/SearchForm_sv-SE.aspx?Country=SE
<maxjezy> tackar sakjur
<Philip5> maxjezy, hos mig suger dhl så att jag måste åka enda till arlanda och hämta om de inte kan dela ut där jag är
<maxjezy> jag får åka några tusen meter
<maxjezy> dhl, schenker osv, de är sega
<maxjezy> posten rek är bäst
<Philip5> fördelen med posten är att det är nära för mig att hämta ut om jag inte kan vara anträffbar
<Philip5> maxjezy, pysslar du med?
#ubuntu-se 2013-08-29
<Dynamit> hej hur är läget
<MarkusDBX> Nu när ubuntu valt mir, istället för x11, finns det risk att vissa program inte kommer gå att köra i t.ex. xubuntu? Eller kommer det finnas något abstraktionslager, som tillåter mir-only program på x11?
<HeMan> tror xmir ska lösa det
<MarkusDBX> ah, bra att dom inte bara lämnar alla i skiten. Lite x11 forwarding beroende här =)
<MarkusDBX> Mir forwarding vore iofs najs det med, dock känns det inte som den typen av funktioner är prio just nu för canonical
<Barre> MarkusDBX: men bara för att ubuntu väljer Mir innebär inte att xubuntu kommer köra mir, de kan ju fortfarande köra x11
<Barre> MarkusDBX: ahhh... nu förstår jag frågan.. sorry, jag valde tydligen att missförstå dig =)
<christoffer> https://prism-break.org/ ...så många intressanta program det finns när man vill börja hosta saker själv :D
<Coffe> Barre:  tid för en python fråga ?
<Barre> Coffe: är inte säker på att jag kan hjälpa dig dock, men skjut
<Coffe> har en variabel som har 2 rader text i sig .. i andra raden så är det 2 grupper skiljt med tab .. dessa 2 värden behöver jag få tag i
<Barre> Coffe: regexp ftw! :)
<Coffe> regexp är bra .. synd jag aldrig lär mig det
<Barre> pastbinna ett exempel på vad variablen kan innehålla och beskriv vad det är du vill få ut så kanske jag kan hjälpa till
<Coffe> Barre: löste det med 2 rader string.split()[X]
<Barre> Coffe: kalas...  dags att köpa bil? http://smk.se/index.php?id=9
<Coffe> dewn sidan fungerade inget vidare
<Barre> Coffe: det har du rätt i :)
<larsemil> morrn
<dodel> morrn
<antii> :/
<christoffer> andol vad är bäst approach när jag ska sätta inställningar på ssh remote? ...känns väldigt riskabelt och stor chans att man låser ute sig själv
<christoffer> har flera inloggningsförsök med random användarnamn till min server hos Tilaa
<christoffer> som jag tänkte blocka med IPTables och max 5 försök eller något
<christoffer> per 60 min
<christoffer> per ip
<christoffer> hmm första frågan var lite felformulerad kasnke ...jag ska ställa in iptables för att begränsa antalet inloggningsförsök via SSH
<andol> christoffer: 1) Vilken säkerhetsvinst är du ute efter att uppnå med dylik begränsning? 2) Renerellt sett när man leger med iptables finns det ju en poäng i att inte mecka med iptables och ip6tables samdigit, så har man alltid fortfarande en väg in. 3) Just i fallet Tilaa behöver du ju inte oroa dig jättemycket för att själv bli utestängd, då du fortfarande kan komma åt konsollen via deras webb-panel.
<christoffer> 1) Vill bara göra det lite jobbigare för botnäten eller vem det nu är som försöker bruteforca var tredje sekund
<christoffer> 2) smart...kanske ska fixa ipv6 tunnel hem då först =)
<christoffer> 3) Juste...de har en sådan webbpanel
<christoffer> Tack för hjälpen
<christoffer> andol
<andol> christoffer: Givet att du enbart tillåter inloggning med ssh-nyckel, ser du ens brute-force som ett realistiskt hot? För mig är största problemet med dylika botar att de fyller upp syslog (och ibland till och med förslöar vanliga inlogging), men just den biten löser man i regel lika med att sätta sshd på en annan port.
<christoffer> jo, bara nyckel
<christoffer> jag är lite skeptisk till det där med att flytta ifrån standardportar
<andol> christoffer: Varför?
<christoffer> något i mig säger att det bara är att dölja problem...men samtidigt så är det ju som du säger endast problem med stora sysloggar
<christoffer> för mig känns det inte som en riktig fix på problemet
<andol> (Såtillvida det inte är flera personer som använder servern, varpå bytet utav port lätt ställer till mer förvirringen än den lilla vinst det ger.)
<christoffer> även om det är en väldigt  enkel sådan
<christoffer> mmm
<andol> Jag ser inga problem med att byta port, så länge man inte inbillar sig att det ger mer än det faktiskt ger.
<andol> Alltså att man främst ser det som en åtgärd för att hålla syslog ren, och inte för att höja säkerheten.
<andol> Möjligtvis att det höjer säkerheten genom att det blir lättare att upptäcka de allvarligare attackerna, då en brute-force på alternativ port antagligen är en mycket mer riktigad attack än de vanliga drivebys som händer på port 22.
<christoffer> Jo, så kan man ju se på det också
<sakjur> christoffer: jag kör "sudo cat /var/log/auth.log | grep POSSIBLE | cut -d "[" -f 3 | cut -d "]" -f 1 | grep -r "[0-9\.]" | sort -u | sudo xargs -I '{}' iptables -A INPUT -s {} -j DROP
<sakjur>  :)
<christoffer> sakjur vad gör det där? :P
<christoffer> cut?
<sakjur> läser loggen, plockar ut saker OpenSSH tolkar som intrångsförsök och skapar en policy som droppar alla dess paket..
<christoffer> mmm
<christoffer> så mycket förstod jag tillslut ;D
<christoffer> kör du cron på det då?
<sakjur> christoffer: nej, jag kör det för skojs skull, inte mer seriöst än så
<christoffer> ok
<christoffer> :D
<sakjur> skickar abuse till några som är extra jobbiga
<andol> sakjur: Lite trist att du även slängt in en grep :P
<sakjur> andol: två...
<sakjur> den sista grepen sorterar bara bort tomma rader ;)
<andol> sakjur: Njae, de sista greppen skyddar ju ev. även mot "kreativa" falska ptr-poster...
<sakjur> andol: teoretiskt, ja.
<andol> Fast lite overkill med grep + cut + cut + grep för det du även kunnat åstadkomma med en sed?
<dodel> NÃ¥gon som vet hur man startar upp alsa-base ?
<sakjur> andol: ja, jag skrev det där på under fem minuter ;)
<Philip5> dodel:  kör du arch eller? ;)
<sakjur> dodel: typ service alsa start?
<dodel> Philip5,  jag kör Debian 7
<Philip5> startas den inte automatiskt där om den körs in?
<dodel> Philip5,  nej. Jag hade ljud igår men inte idag.
<Philip5> du råkar inte bara ha mutat ljudet?
<Philip5> gör du som sakjur skrev så vet du ju att det annars är för att alsa service inte är igång
<Philip5> kan utesluta det för vidare felsökan
<dodel> men skriver jag "service alsa" så händer det inget.
<dodel> sudo service alsa
<Philip5> start också
<Philip5> eller restart om den bara ska startas om
<dodel> installerar alsa-mixer istället :)
<Philip5> ja med alsa-mixer så ser du ju om det ser rätt ut
<dodel> Snart installerat klart. Laddar ner fortfarande
<dodel> 15 kb/s
<Philip5> uj
<dodel> Jupp. Net1
<dodel> NU fungerar ljudet! :)
<dodel> Tack debian-software-center!
<Philip5> hade du missat att dra upp något?
<dodel> Jag hade mutat något
<Philip5> brukar ofta vara det som är felet när allt blir tyst
<dodel> speker var det
<dodel> Igen som vet hur man kan ladda ner youtube playlists ?
<andol> dodel: Har mest använt youtube-dl för enstaka videos, men läser man man-sidan så verkar den ha stöd även för playlists.
<dodel> bra! Ska installera det! :)
<andol> larsemil: Schysst initiativ!
<christoffer> dodel youtube-dl fungerar fint för playlists
<dodel> japp!
<christoffer> riktigt bra
<dodel> Ingen som har något roligt att berätta? Själv kollar man på filmer om hållfastighetslära.
<_Trullo> http://www.break.com/video/this-dog-s-blind-but-he-still-plays-fetch-2511353
<_Trullo> https://lumpenkalsong.se/ billigt..
<dodel> http://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PL27C4A6AEA552F9E6
<dodel> Detta ser jag på nu! Gratis porr! Kom och titta!
<David-A> repris av nyss på tv "Journalister i krig" Kunskapskanalen 21:50-22:45. doku. stark. (repris från ons, repris lör)
<meck0> Tjena! Någon som kodar till Android här?
<sabayonuser2> jä
<sabayonuser2> hur är det att gaima i ubuntu
<peyam> hej
<David-A> realubot: nyss på tv "En bok en författare: Hatet av Maria Sveland" Kunskapskanalen 23:45-00:15 (repris fre & lör)
<peyam> e det bra?
<peyam> David-A,
<David-A> e vad bra? jag har inte kört FaH på 10 månader
<peyam> HEj
<peyam> vill ha en gratis Webhost jag kan installa joomla på
<peyam> vet ngn ngn bra hemsida?
<dodel> freewebs?
<dodel> Skapa egen med DynDNS?
<peyam> ingen ads?
<peyam> Nej , inte skapa egen faktiskt
<dodel> Fast köpa ett webhotell kostar inte så mycket idag.
<peyam> nej men jag kanske flyttar sen
<peyam> freeweb var för lite
#ubuntu-se 2013-08-30
<andol> morgens
<christoffer> god morgon
<cHarNe2> morsning
<HeMan> Förmiddag!
<andyland> tjenixen
<christoffer> Någon här som har pysslat med Qt och PyQt?
<christoffer> Har märkligt IOError men har koden i try/except test
<christoffer> så enkelt
<christoffer> placerat "try" på fel ställe
<madbear> haha
<madbear> qt ja pyqt nej
<larsemil> madbear: <3
<madbear> christoffer: hur menar du?
<madbear> larsemil: yo dawg
<madbear> my man, the man
<christoffer> hade inte all filhantering inom try: blocket
<christoffer> skelade lite för mycket där mellan raderna :D
<madbear> haha
<madbear> damn python
<madbear> no måsvings
<christoffer> mm
<christoffer> Qt verkar annars riktigt nice
<christoffer> jämfört med GTK ...iaf hittils
<madbear> vad bygger du?
<christoffer> en tränings applikation så jag kan slippa ladda upp mina GPS spår till garmin
<christoffer> vill ha allt lokalt på datorn
<madbear> ok nice
<madbear> funderar på något sånt jag oxå
<madbear> reggar på cykla.se men gillar inte sajten
<madbear> vänta nu vänta nu, mamman till lundsbergselevel "det här är den största kränkningen någonsin"
<madbear> wait, what?! :D
<christoffer> nja, det är ju just det. Det sociala via olika hemsidor, dela träningsrundor osv är nice men tillsist så är det mer värt att bara ha det lokalt.
<christoffer> enklare att analysera och mäta
<christoffer> så tillsist har jag fått tummen ur
<christoffer> https://github.com/christofferholmstedt/stayfit
<christoffer> startade med grunden i veckan
<christoffer> tänkte ge mig på att ladda in någon tcx/gpx fil idag och skapa några fina grafer
<christoffer> det är lagom mål för dagen
<christoffer> nu står valet mellan http://matplotlib.org/ och http://www.pyqtgraph.org/
<christoffer> inte säker på vilket bibliotek jag ska välja
<larsemil> qt! finns det en qt5 så vill du köra det. :)
<christoffer> larsemil är det värt att köra qt5 istället för qt4?
<christoffer> märkte att jag inte hade installerat qt5 så brydde mig inte om det så mkt
<MarkusDBX> Om jag t.ex. vill starta en webbplats med ubuntu guider, hur ser ubuntus license på det? Någon som vet?
<andol> MarkusDBX: Från http://www.canonical.com/intellectual-property-policy - You can write articles, create websites, blogs or talk about Ubuntu, provided that it is clear that you are in no way speaking for or on behalf of Canonical and that you do not imply endorsement by Canonical."
<MarkusDBX> andol: ser bra ut.
<andol> Jo, torde vara lugnt.
<lord4163> MarkusDBX: Jag tror att det var så att du inte fick använda ett domän med "ubuntu" i eller ngt liknande, om du vill ha det ska du få tillåtelse för det.
<sakjur> lord4163: har för mig att du har rätt..
<sakjur> har faktiskt för mig att det gäller *buntu
<sakjur> jupp
<sakjur> http://www.ubuntu.com/intellectual-property-policy
<sakjur> ...densamma som andol länkade ser jag nu
<swecarp> itmannen:  hojtans farbror
<swecarp> Philip5:  kena
<Philip5> kena swecarp
<swecarp> Philip5:  hur mås det
<Philip5> swecarp, mås bra. kom precis in från en löparrunda. sitter och eftersvettas. själv då?
<andol> Philip5: Själv sitter jag och lyssnar på regnet utanför. Är det likvärdigt? :)
<swecarp> äntligen helg efter en helvetes vecka på jobbet med övertid och massor att göra
<peyam> HEj
<swecarp> nu ska jag se om jag kan göra lite QA tester  Philip5
<peyam> Behöver en gratis webhotel med cpanel
<Philip5> swecarp, får du vila upp dig i helgen då?
<andol> peyam: Tror du får ett mycket bättre webhotell ifall du bara är villig att lägga ut några kronor. Framförallt på andra sidan Atlanten kan man få rätt mycket webbhotell för rätt låg månadskostnad.
<peyam> jag vill köra en variant gratis
<peyam> innan jag börjar med ngt annat
<peyam> annars hade jag tänkt på one.com
<swecarp> Philip5: nä det blir det inte ska röja garaget
<andol> peyam: Eftersom det är så stor skillnad på gratis och på 12kr/månad? :)
<Philip5> ajdå
<peyam> andol, jaha? hur lång tid tar det innan de ger mig webhotellet? har man tillgång till mysql och php configurationer o så?
<andol> peyam: Ingen som helst aning.
<lord4163> peyam: vad är cpanel bra för ? :P
<peyam> hantera databaser och mysql och allt annat man behöver
<peyam> samlad på en plats
<lord4163> peyam: jo men det kan man väl góra hoss alla webbhotell ;p
<peyam> nej
<peyam> de e jobbiga
<sakjur> lord4163: cpanel försöker hantera allt på en användarenivå. dålig idé på så många plan, men det verkar gå bra för dem.
<peyam> nu letar jag efter en bra virtuemark template
<David-A> nyss på tv "Yes man" TV3 20:00-22:05. film från 2008 med Jim Carrey (scenen där Carl o Allison bryter sig in på en arena o sjunger lite är fortfarande riktigt bra)
<cutgah> hej, jag kör arch och har försökt installera drivrutiner till mitt nvidia gtx460 enligt arch-wikin. men det gick aldrig att köra startx till slut ändå :( jag funderade på om det går att fixa med att bygga egen kernel eller något sånt. är det möjligt?
<sakjur> cutgah: troligen inte. jag använder Intel HD-grafikkort och AMD Radeon, så kan inte hjälpa dig. Dessutom, #ubuntu-se kanske inte är bästa stället att fråga om Arch och Archwikins instruktioner?
<sakjur> eller, tja - det är klart att det är möjligt. men sannolikt?
#ubuntu-se 2013-08-31
<larsemil> Barre: har du funderat på att köra en android-lur utan google appsen? alltså bara android - google. Ingen playstore etc.
<larsemil> Barre: tänkte på det där med reclaim your data.
<larsemil> Barre: ska sätta mig och göra i princip som du
<larsemil> Barre: inte så viktigt med OSS egentligen. Eller såklart viktigt. Men inte viktigast.
<larsemil> Barre: kan lätt tänka mig att betala för låst programvara som ändå låter mig hantera egen data t.ex.
<larsemil> Barre: the lesser of two evils
<larsemil> Barre: slut på blogg.
<Barre> larsemil: lustigt att du tar upp det, sitter precis och söker på ny mobiltelefon =)
<sakjur> Barre: Jolla?
<sakjur> eller Nexus 4 - den är iaf ominstallerbar iirc
<senate> viberatorn i nexus4an suger
<Barre> sakjur: nje,vill nog köra android.. nu ligger Nexus4, S4 samt One  på shortlist, men har inte riktigt  bestämt mig för vad eller om jag skall vänta till senare i vinter innan jag byter telefon..
<sakjur> Barre: vänta om du kan
<Barre> vad skall jag vänta på då? vad är det som kommer? :)
<sakjur> eller importera Nexus 4 från USA, nere i typ $199-249 tror jag
<sakjur> Barre: ingenting bättre än det som redan finns på marknaden. troligen blir det inte sämre heller. men Key Lime Pie kanske dyker upp med Nexus 5?
<larsemil> Barre: haha. vänta ska du få se..
<larsemil> http://www.swedroid.se/forum/showthread.php?t=99952 barre
<larsemil> verkar som vi går i samma tankar. ;)
<larsemil> Barre: om man väntar på något så är det nexus 5 som borde komma innan årskiftet
<larsemil> Barre: och sen kan ju nya sonytelefonen vara bra också. sony är ju väldigt utvecklar-vänliga
<larsemil> Barre: en annan telefon jag är imponerad av och skulle kunna tänka mig är huwaeis flaggskepp. särskilt den rosa. sjukt snygg telefon. frågan är hur många roms som kommer komma till den
<larsemil> att kunna köra cyanogenmod är ett måste för mig
<sakjur> larsemil: Huawei är väl ganska stora i typ Kina?
<sakjur> lär komma något därifrån
<Barre> larsemil: härligt, jag litar på att du kommer fram till vad jag skall ha ;)
<Barre> larsemil: jag har inte kört cyanogenmod på länge, kanske skall kasta in den i min s3...
<larsemil> Barre: jag har kört den i min s3 senaste halvåret. om inte året. har gått tillbaka till stock några korta perioder, men återkommer alltid alltid till cm
<larsemil> Barre: det är så mycket enklare och mer inuiativt
<larsemil> Barre: jag återkommer när jag bestämt vad du vill ha
<Barre> larsemil: do it, om jag har ork så slänger jag nog in cm i helgen..
<christoffer> larsemil Barre sakjur  intressant diskussion ...ska försöka få in Replicant och F-Droid på min Samsung Xcover 2 under september
<christoffer> http://replicant.us/ och https://f-droid.org/
<christoffer> NÃ¥gon av er som har testat?
<cutgah> hej, jag försöker installera spel från steam på en ntfs-partition. då behöver man ha executable permissions. men jag vill helst inte ställa in hela hårddisken som executable utan bara steam-mappen. går det att mounta en mapp med alternativa permissions i fstab?
<lord4163> cutgah: kör du linux på ntfs?
<cutgah> nä det är en annan partition
<cutgah> lord4163: alltså jag har linux på ext3 och en datapartition som är NTFS och det är där jag vill installera steamspelen. men då måste man mounta med executable på alla filer från fstab och jag vill helst inte ha det. så jag undrar om man kan ställa in det lite mer selektivt
<cutgah> jag frågade i #archlinux innan och där sa en mkt upptagen snubbe att man kunde använda ntfs-3g.mapping. så jag testade att köra den och sätta mitt acc som input på allt men det gjorde ingen skillnad
<lord4163> cutgah: hur gjorde du för att mounta denna partitionen i Linux?
<lord4163> cutgah: jag har ingen god erfarenhet med ntfs på linux :(
<cutgah> /dev/sda2 /mnt/data ntfs uid=1000,gid=1000,dmask=022,fmask=133 0 0
<cutgah> och det är sådär jag vill ha det, men om jag ska kunna installera måste jag ställa in fmask=033.
<lord4163> cutgah: oof via fstab vet inte tyvärr
<cutgah> mm, han den upptagna snubben hann även säga att det inte gick att använda fstab för att ändra specifika grejer och att "the executable bit" redan finns på ntfs.. haha jag fattade inte så mkt å sen gick han offline :P
<Retardedpope> Någon här som vet hur man sätter upp en freeciv server?
<lord4163> Retardedpope: aldrig hört av det.
<Retardedpope> Har funnits i snart 20 år...
<Retardedpope> freeciv.org
<dodel> Hej! Är et någon här som vet om ett program för linux som kan konvertera om lågkvalités filmer till högkvalitésfilmer?
<lord4163> Retardedpope: ja det är säkert därför jag inte känner till det :P
<lord4163> dodel: ehhhh, går icke
<dodel> jasså?
<yarre> det går ju på CSI
<yarre> då borde de ju gå i verkligheten med :D
<dodel> Så en gång 320p alltid 320p?
<Retardedpope> @dodel du kan konvertera andra hållet...
<dodel> :(
<yarre> dodel, om du har 200 gram ost så kan du inte omvandla det till 400 gram ost :)
<dodel> yarre, men nu är det datorer vi talar om..dvs magi :)
<Retardedpope> @dodel klart att du kan skala upp skiten, men det blir inte bättre bild för det
<yarre> dodel, datorer är inte magi, dom är bundna till verkligheten precis som osten
<dodel> Okej. Jag har 320p videos som jag har laddat ner från jewtube men de är lite för svåra att se. Det är om hållfastighetslära och då måste man se exakt alla pilar.
<andol> dodel: Du får väl be personen som postade videon om en variant i högre upplösning då?
<dodel> Personen? Du menar universitetet i indien? :D
<andol> dodel: Ja, eller hitta en annan video.
<dodel> Okej. Så...jag bryr mig inte direkt om uppskalningen på videon. Så länge jag kan se vad det står. Vad rekommenderar ni mig då?
<dodel> Ska jag bara krympa fönstret.
<andol> dodel: Hurtillvida det hjälper att krympa fönstret beror väl på hur stort fönster du har till att börja med? :-) Fast visst, har du ett alldeles för stort fönster i förhållande till mängden upplösning så blir det förstås inte bra.
<dodel> Om jag konverterar MP4 till WEBM. Blir det lite bättre kvalité då?
<fr33r1d3> Har kvaliten en gångs komprimerats ihop (till sämre), kan du väl aldrig bara konvertera till ett annat format och göra den bättre?
<dodel> Jag vet inte. Jag har hört att man kan göra så att kvalitén blir lite bättre?
<fr33r1d3> Förstår inte hur det ska kunne ske.
<dodel> har hittat en annan video som talar om samma sak fast med HD kvalité! :)
<Barre> larsemil: vad kör du för kamera-app? (fick lixom inte med någon i cm!?!)
<Barre> larsemil: glöm det, det är jag som är dum i hela huvudet!
<peyam> salam
<larsemil> Barre: :)
<peyam> Obama kmr till min skola
<peyam> de ska spärra halva skolan
<peyam> han kmr säkert i skottsäkra bilar
<David-A> det är säkert en lookalike
<peyam> peyam.allalla.com
<peyam> tror inte det
<peyam> de riskerar inte sånt
<David-A> fråga nåt på svenska så svarar han först på svenska, o sen "oops" o så fortsätter han på engelska
<peyam> haha
<peyam> eller hur
<David-A> varför säger alla "eller hur"?
<David-A> alla utom jag, eller hur?
<peyam> vf inte
<peyam> vad ska man säga istället
<David-A> "inte sant"
<peyam> nej
<peyam> eller hur sitter perfekt
<David-A> jo
<David-A> vilken sportig kärra, inte sant?
<peyam> eler hur hahaha
<peyam> ja men " inte sant kommer efter en mening
<peyam> men eller hur kommer inte dirkt efter
<David-A> båda kan komma direkt efter meningen av samma talare el som replik av den andra talaren
<peyam> behöver en template till min joomla sida
<David-A> när 1a talaren säger ellerhur el intesant är det ett uttryck för åsikt/fråga om medhåll. när 2a talaren svara ellerhur/intesant är det givande av medhåll.
<peyam> så..?
<peyam> vilken e artigast?
<David-A> det borde finnas nåt sätt att uttrycka det som låter mindre slang-aktigt o mer grammatisk korrekt, men kan inte komma på vad
<peyam> David-A: vf sover du inte?
<David-A> nä, sover du?
<peyam> nej?
<David-A> mindre slang-aktigt kanske är att säga "vad tycker du?" (1a talaren) och "det tycker jag med" (2a talaren). men det låter mer mesigt än artigt.
<peyam> orka
<David-A> DET har jag hör förut
<peyam> jasså
#ubuntu-se 2013-09-01
<David-A> DET har jag inte hört på månader
<peyam> vad gör du David-A
<David-A> DET kan jag ju inte berätta
<peyam> vf inte?
<David-A> NSA vet antagligen vad alla gör hela tiden, så om du kan hacka dej in i deras system...
<peyam> orka
<David-A> jo, det är nog lite svårt om man inte vet hur man gör
<peyam> ingen vet va jag gör
<David-A> (förtydligande till NSA, FRA, etc som lyssnar, jag vet inte hur man gör)
<peyam> jag knullar dem
<David-A> peyam: kör du windows? med en smtp-port öppen?
<peyam> xubuntu
<peyam> vet ej va smtp-port
<David-A> nmap visar några microsofttjänster, har du en router med sånt på?
<peyam> nej
<peyam> kör kabeln i väggen
<propus1> vad har de med saken att göra om du kör kabeln i väggen?
<peyam> jag vet inte
<peyam> jag använder rummets internet
<peyam> vet ej va husvärden använder
<propus1> ehh?
<Barre> standard eller neo? Vilken yubikey och varför? ( ping HeMan, larsemil ) ?
<andol> Barre: Är inte Matrix-referensen skäl nog att välja en Neo? :)
<Barre> andol: jo, det har du ju rätt i, men NFC och säkerhet, är det rätt väg att gå? =)
<Barre> andol: har du en nyckel också?
<andol> Barre: Tja, vad gäller den mesta utav funktionalitet så lämnar jag aldrig någon riktig hemlighet nyckeln, så där ser jag inte NFC Som något att jätteoroa sig över.
 * andol har två yubi-nycklar på nyckelknippan, en nyckel som använder yubicos authservrar och en nyckel som för en alternativ bauthserver.
<Barre> andol: nu får du förklara dig lite =)
<jugalo> Om man vill köpa en bra videokamera, var ska man köpa den?
<andol> Barre: Tja, åtminstone i min värld så används ju yubikeyn främst till att spotta ur sin engångskoder, vilka i sin tur beror på den (symmetriska) kryptonyckel du har i yubikeyn. Dock så är själva kryptonyckeln write-only, det går alltså enbart att uppdatera en yubikey med en ny kryptonyckel, inte på något vis läsa ur en befintlig. Så, vid eventuella möjligheter att läsa av NFC remote (vilken per design lär vara icke-trivialt?) ...
<andol> ... är det worst-case att angripparen kommer över engångskoder, som sedan ändå är obrukbara nästa gång du själv spottar ur dig en nyare engångskod.
<andol> Barre: I övrigt så är jag inte mer rädd för en NFC-attack än vad jag är för att någon fysiskt ska komma över min nyckel, vilket i båda fallen är något som är mindre känsligt då åtminstone jag enbart använder yubikeyn i ett tvåfaktor-sammanhang, där jag även har ett vanligt lösenord.
<Barre> andol: jo, det förstår jag. Tänkte mest på en förklaring till två nycklar
<andol> Ah :)
<Barre> :)
<andol> Barre: Ja, default är ju att en yubikey innehåller en hemlighet installerad utav yubico, och att de även sitter på motsvarande hemlighet, varpå inloggning med yubikeyn kontrolleras mot yubicos servrar. Däremot är det även möjligt att lägga in en ny hemlighet i nyckeln, och istället kontrollera mot alternativ authserver.
<andol> Barre: I mitt fall så är detta nyckeln med alternativ authserver - http://www.bigv.io/support/vkey
<Barre> andol: ok, jag förstår. Men varför inte köra allt mot den alternativa authservern? varför ha en till yubico?
<andol> Barre: Därför en alternativ authserver fungerar ju enbart ifall den sajt/server man vill logga in på använder sig utav den alternativa authservern.
<andol> Använder andra yubikeyn till att logga in på https://www.fastmail.fm/, vilka pekar på yubicos authservrar.
<Barre> andol: ahh... jag förstår, men kan jag inte köra en egen yubikey authentication server som jag pekar mina egna tjänster till och på så sätt bara ha en nyckel?
<jugalo> Tillåtsserveraren heter det.
<jugalo> Inte authserver.
<andol> Barre: Jo, i ditt fall funkar det alldeles utmärkt.
<Barre> grymt, tack andol
<andol> jugalo: Det beror på, ifall authserver används som beskrivning eller som namn. Det sistnämnda översätter man ju inte nödvändigtvis i samma omfattning.
 * Barre tycker att en överdriven överstättning inom IT förvillar och försvårar mer än det gör gott
<andol> ...å andra sidan så är ju korrekt namn i sådant fall the validation server, så authserver är ju ändå inte riktigt rätt, ifall man ska vara sådan.
<andol> jugalo: Fast framförallt så handlar språk om att göra sig förståd, och jag tror inte att Barre förstod sämre utav att jag sa authserver istället för något annat.
<jugalo> Finns många värre fall, ja.
<jugalo> Som idioter som envisas med att skriva "software" på svenska. "Vår software är av yppersta kvalitet."
 * jugalo ryser
<Barre> jag tycker det är mer hemskt med folk som skriver dem istället för de =)
 * andol är osäker på vad han stör sig mest på, språkfel eller språkfascism.
<Barre> andol: men, om jag sumpar min yubikey då? har man en backup-konfig eller något annat sätt att lösa det på?
<jugalo> Att störa sig på folk som rättar fel är ju vansinne.
<Barre> att inte skilja på de och dem är som att inte skilja på vi och oss, blir svårt att läsa helt enkelt...
<jugalo> Barre: Det är bara ett av otaliga fel som folk envisas med att fortsätta med...
<andol> Barre: Ifall du sumpar din yubikey så behöver du en alternativ väg att kunna authentisera dig, vilket i ditt fall då i värsta fall involverar att fysiskt besöka servern ifråga.
<Barre> andol: svårt att besöka yubico's servers....
<andol> Barre: Nej, men du kan skaffa dig en new yubikey, och tala om för den server där du vill logga in att det är den nya yubikeyn som gäller istället.
<andol> jugalo: Du förstår inte varför man kan störa sig på folk som rättar fel? Vad gäller språkfelet så är ju problem nummer två, efter problem med faktisk förståelse, att språkfel lätt distrahera. Å andra sidan, att ha någon som avbryter en konversaton med rättelser kan ju lätt bli ännu mer distraherande...
<Barre> andol: ta Google Authenticator som exempel, där genereras 10st engångskoder som kan användas om jag tappat eller glömt min telefon. Om det är så enkelt att byta yubikey (vilket jag inte tror att det är) vad är det som hundrar dig att styra om miitt konto till att använda din nyckel om du kommer över mitt användarnamn och lösen..
<Barre> s/hundrar/hindrar/
<andol> Barre: Altså, att byta yubikey är ju något du gör individuellt för varje sajt/server där du ska logga in. Är det tillexempel på din hemmaserver så gissar jag att du då har betydligt lättare att få konsolaccess på den än vad jag skulle ha...
<Barre> andol: jo, kör jag en egen yubiserver så är det ju inte svårt. Men hur fungerar det mot yubicos' servers? (jag är nyfiken)
<andol> Barre: Nej, jag tror du missförstår mig, så låt mig exemplifiera. Antag att du använder din yubikey för att logga in på din webmail. Visst kör du roundcube? Vid inlogging så gör roundcube då två kontroller; en mot sin egna database att det är rätt id på nyckeln, och sen en kontroll mot valideringsservern (tidigare nämnd authserver) att det är en giltlig engångsnyckel för det id:t.
<andol> Barre: Skaffa du dig en ny yubikey, så är det alltså i roundcube du talar om att det är ett nytt nyckel-id som är giltligt tillsammans med ditt användarnamn.
<andol> (Samt, ifall du kör egen valideringsserver, att då valideringsservern behöver veta om den nya nyckeln, förstås)
<Barre> andol: ahh, det är alltså applikation/tjänsteleveranören som står för hur man hanterar en förlorad yubikey. Det är alltså teoretiskt möjligt att det finns tjänster som låser ut mig permanent om jag förlorar min nyckel...
<andol> Barre: Ja, så det scenariot är förstås något man vill reda ut i förväg.
<Barre> tycker ändå det låter lite "skakigt", ta LastPass som ett exempel. Om jag får tag i ditt användarnamn och lösenord så kan jag accociera min yubikey till ditt konto och sen logga in. :/ låter inte helt vattentätt
<jugalo> Undrar hur många i Sverige som vet vad Bitcoin är OCH använder det/har några.
<andol> Barre: Hur skiljer det sig ifrån vilken annan tredjepartstjänst som helst som använder sig utav varesig yubikey, google authencator eller annat?
<andol> Barre: Mycket som lätt bli skakigt vad gäller tredjepartsleverantörer, där du inte fysiskt kan besöka ett kontor, visa upp id-handling etc. Framförallt varit tydligt vad gäller att hitta rätt balans vid lösenordsåterställing, men som även nu dyker upp på samma vis med ytterligare mekanismer.
<Barre> andol: ta google authenticator, du måste logga in på mitt googlekonto med OTP för att länka en ny Google Authenticator med mitt ID. Skulle jag tappat min telefon så måste jag använda något av de 10 statiska koder som har genererats i förväg. Som jag förstår det så kan jag exempelvis till lastpass knyta 5st yubikeys till ett konto utan att behöva ett OTP
<Barre> men som sagt, det är ju mer applikation/tjänsteleverantören som avgör hur en förlorad nyckel skall hanteras och inte yubico.. tack andol för hjälpen  =)
<andol> Barre: Fast nu låter det lite som att du blandar äpplen med päron :) Å ena sidan har vi ju applikationen Google Authenicator (såväl som den bakomliggande tekniken), kontra de faktiska riktlinjerna för ditt Google-konto. Från mitt persktiv beter sig Google Authenticor och Yubikeyn likadant här, varpå skillnaden snarare ligger i Googlekontot vs. hur Lastpass nu beter sig, vilket jag inte har någon aning om.
<Barre> precis, jag blandade ihop begreppen. vilket jag förtydligade precis nyss :)
<andol> Gott :)
<andol> Barre: På tal om tidigare exempel så håller jag nu på och så sakta flytta till egen mailserver.
<Barre> vad skall du köra för softvara ( jugalo :P) på den då?
<Barre> andol: btw, har du fått din xps än?
 * Barre har nu beställt en yubikey
<andol> Barre: postfix, spamassassin och dovecot.
<andol> Barre: Nytt den här gången är dock att låta postfix leverara till dovecot via lmtp, istället för att postfix direkt skriver Maildir.
<Barre> spännande, jag skall testa modoboa nästa mailserver-setup
<Barre> andol: själv kör jag lda, varför lmtp?
<andol> Barre: Mest därför att Dovecot wikin tyckte det, samt att det kändes mer rätt.
<andol> "Nowadays you should probably use the LMTP server instead, because it's somewhat easier to configure (especially related to permissions) and gives better performance. "
<andol> http://wiki2.dovecot.org/LDA
<Barre> andol: ja, det är ett skäl så gott som något.. du har övertygat mig om att min nästa konfiguration kör lmtp =)
<Philip5> välkommen swecarp
<swecarp> Philip5:  tackar
<Philip5> är du helt slut nu när helgen nästan är slut?
<swecarp> japp helgen började bra halkade i trappen och slog mig ordentligt så det blev inte mycke gjort
<Philip5> du har otur du
<swecarp> jadå så det blev inget röjande i garaget  men det blev lite tid framför datorn
<swecarp> Philip5:  har du sett kurdistan nyss
<Philip5> nope
<Philip5> kom själv in strax innan dig
<swecarp> ok har inte sett honom på ett bra tag
<Philip5> tyckte jag såg honom online här för någon dag sedan
<Philip5> nu ska jag iväg och köpa lite lödtenn...
<Philip5> bbl
<dodel> Hej! Det är en liten konstig sak med min dator!
<dodel> Om jag inte rör datorn och jag rör ENDAST musplattan så rörs inte muspekaren. Men om jag håller ett finger på datorn och ett annat finger på musplattan. Då går det röra muspekaren. Känner ni igen detta?
<dodel> Stoppar jag in ett USB minne i dator så fungerar musplattan.
<dodel> Detta är på min chromebook när jag kör debian på den. Annars fungerar musplattan felfritt när jag kör chromeOS
<dodel> Ibland laggar muspekaren också när jag bara kör ett finger
<dodel> Just nu kör jag vanlig mus.
<Hund> Philip5, Lever du?
<Philip5> Hund, jajamen... du också eller bara knappt?
<Philip5> Hund, men där dog du eller?!?! ;)
<Philip5> wb swecarp
<swecarp> Philip5:  tackar
<Philip5> nu har jag skaffat lödtenn och avlödningsfläta så nu ska jag sätta mig och löda lite på ett kretskort... gäller att vara stadig på handen...
<swecarp> lycka till
<Philip5> tack
<Hund> Philip5, haha fastnade med Minecraft. :P
<Philip5> Hund, skyll på det du
<Philip5> :)
<Hund> Philip5, haha
<Hund> Kör med HexChat nu. Riktigt trevligt med en fork av XChat.
<peyam> ingen ehär
<jugalo> Var köper man bäst bra videokameror?
<jugalo> Som inte kostar en miljard kronor?
<peyam> jugalo: vet inte. kanske inet. tror inte det finns en affär endast för kameror. du kan kolla Canons återfrsäljare eller ngt
<peyam> jugalo: beror på vad du e intresserad av. jag gilar sj Canon
<David-A> snart nyss på tv "Efter orkanen Katrina" Kunskapskanalen 21:00-23:00. del 2 av 2, sista reprisen
<David-A> fel tid, ska va 22:00-00:00
<David-A> är det här kul?  while sleep 1; do clear; printf "$(date +'%Y_%%%ys\n%m_%%%ms\n%d_%%%ds\n%H_%%%Hs\n%M_%%%Ms\n%S_%%%Ss\n')" | tr ' _' '* '; done
#ubuntu-se 2014-08-25
<HeMan> morrn!
<larsemil> morrn!
<Barre> tjenis
<einand> Då skall vi se, om jag kan lära mig git hooks idag
<HeMan> einand: då får du hålla git-kurs sen!
<einand> HeMan: ;)
 * Barre fick hjälp med en git-hook av andol 
<einand> :)
<einand> min idé är iaf att när jag pushar en stable relrese så skall den laddas upp på webservern automatiskt
<einand> så jag bara behöver arbeta mot ett verktyg
<Barre> det är nästan exakt det min hook gör men, för puppet
<larsemil> serverside hooks eller client side?
<einand> larsemil: serverside, eller kommer bli
<Barre> min är en serverside
<einand> Barre: privat, eller lust att dela med dig så en kan får lite inspiritation
<Barre> einand: här är min post-receive hook: http://paste.debian.net/117352/
<andol> einand: Att googla på "git" och "deployment" ger rätt gott om exempel.
<Barre> den översätter "master branch" till "development", sen jag jag alltså en branch som heter production som är, ja produktions konfigurationen
<einand> jo läser denna http://git-scm.com/book/en/Customizing-Git-Git-Hooks
<einand> Barre: tack
 * einand funderar på att göra en url handler för ttp://
<MarkusDBX> Barre: Tack för länken mede virtual terminals, jag ska undersöka det.
<MarkusDBX> *med
<larsemil> hm
<HeMan> kan man ha en hot spare när man kör raid "direkt" i lvm (lvcrete --type raid1)?
<einand> jag får galenskap snart
<andol> HeMan: Är inte det sådant du gör direkt i Btrfs? :)
<HeMan> andol: jo, men inte än för data som är viktigt
<HeMan> andol: då kör jag ext4 på speglade diskar och rdiff-backup till "en vanlig j*vla disk" utan några fiffigheter
<HeMan> lvm kan antingen varna eller använda ledigt utrymme på en annan disk som automatisk hotspare, https://access.redhat.com/documentation/en-US/Red_Hat_Enterprise_Linux/6/html/Logical_Volume_Manager_Administration/raid-faultpolicy.html
<andol> HeMan: Var köper man "vanlig j*vla disk" då? :)
<HeMan> andol: på något vanligt ställe, typ webhallen eller kjelle
<HeMan> andol: fast det "vanliga" med denna disken är att jag inte kör lvm, btrfs eller något annat fiffigt
<HeMan> andol: bara en partition och ext4
<andol> Jo, anade det.
<andol> Tyckte mest att det vart ett lysande varumärke du hade på gång där.
<HeMan> :)
<HeMan> jag har för övrigt stuvat om rejält på diskarna hemma i helgen
<HeMan> jag hade tidigare en raid5'a på 3*600 GB som jag bara använde 35 GB av
<HeMan> nu har jag gjort en raid1'a i lvm som är på 40 GB och sorterat bort de stora filsystemet
<HeMan> så nu har jag plötsligt en massa disk över!
<HeMan> nya /home blir btrfs stripead över fyra diskar
<andol> Inget viktigt under /home alltså? :)
<HeMan> nope
<HeMan> mest lek för att se hur den uppförsig
<HeMan> gör ett snapshot varje timme och rdiff-backup varje natt till den vanliga disken
<HeMan> jag slänger över /var på den med
<HeMan> så då kan man göra smidiga "lxc-installationer" mha snapshots
<HeMan> och /var/lib/libvirt/images ska förhoppnings bli dedupad
<andol> Förövrigt lite kul hur bra rdiff-backup fortsätter fungera, utan att ha underhållits på flera år. Ska bli intressant att se vad som händer när Python3 på allvar börjar ersätta Python2.
<HeMan> jo
<HeMan> jag borde prova göra btrfs send som backup med
<andol> Inte för att Python2 lär överges på många många år.
<HeMan> hmm, det går lite tungt med tre trådar som skriver till ett komprimerat filsystem på en maskin med tre cores...
<einand> jag hörde en dokumentär om python2 och python3
<einand> och om varför folk troligtvis aldrig kommer upgradera
<HeMan> nå? vad var anledningen till det?
<Amoz> de tyckte att version3 va pyton..
<HeMan> *badumdish*
<andol> Barre: ^^ Ser ut som att du har en humorfrände i Amoz :P
<einand> HeMan: du menar att jag också skall komma ihåg det ;)
<HeMan> einand: jepp!
<einand> nä, var nått med för mycket ändringar och alla gör libs för 2an
<HeMan> pypy-stm verkar annars vara riktigt intressant
<einand> idag så insåg jag precis problemet med västtrafiks 30 dagars kort, i stället för månadskort
<einand> nu när "snöstormen" är över. Så lägger den sig som drivor i husknuten
<realubot_> einand: Har du tagit kokain eller vad är det för "snöstorm" du talar om?
<MarkusDBX> Den ständiga frågan... amd eller nvidia grafikkort, hur ser drivar statusen ut för 14.04. Vad funkar bäst?
<macrobat> varför ständig fråga? har inte svaret alltid varit nvidia?
<MarkusDBX> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IVpOyKCNZYw
<MarkusDBX> macrobat: säger du, se länken.
<macrobat> du prioriterar freedom?
<MarkusDBX> mest intresserad av vad som funkar bäst i dagsläget.
<einand> realubot_: http://cl.ly/XCkA
<Screedo> Godkväll i kanalen
<swecarp> philip5:  kena
<realubot_> einand: Jag klickar inte på förkortningslänkar. Man vet aldrig vad som döljer sig bakom en förkortningslänk.
<einand> realubot_: tur för dig att det inte är en förkotningslänk då
<einand> för jag hatar att posta förkortningslänkar
<einand> det där är en skarp url till en bild
<einand> jag laddade upp
<realubot_> einand: Det spelar ingen roll. Jag vågar inte klicka på den.
<realubot_> Den ser för skum ut.
<einand> realubot: ok, då missar du länken till snön
#ubuntu-se 2014-08-26
<IBM> Jag har installerat Xubuntu 14.04 from usb men wifi funkar inte, jag har ingen networks tecken vid klockan, so nu har jag startat from usb igen for att kunna using internet, jag har inga svenska konfiguration for tangent letters, so jag skriver engelska vissa ord?
<IBM> hur kan jag fixa wifi so att det funkar on det riktiga installerade xubuntu_
<IBM> hur kan jag fixa wifi so att det funkar on det riktiga installerade xubuntu__
<IBM> oj
<IBM> oj
<IBM> hur kan jag fixa wifi so att det funkar on det riktiga installerade xubuntu?
<realubot> IBM: Det här kanske hjälper dig: http://askubuntu.com/questions/55868/installing-broadcom-wireless-drivers
<realubot> IBM: Vad får du om du kör: lspci -vnn | grep Network
<IBM> som sagt det funkar nu men inte om jag startar utan live usb
<IBM> jag kan inte chatta samtidigt
<realubot> IBM: Du får koppla med kabel och följa guiden.
<IBM> nix
<IBM> funkar inte heller
<IBM> for ingen output it@it:~$ lspci -vnn | grep Network
<IBM> it@it:~$
<realubot> IBM: Testa: lspci -vnn | grep -i Network
<realubot> IBM: Eller: lspci -vnn | grep -i Ethernet
<IBM> nej ingen output heller
<realubot> Prova det sista.
<IBM> it@it:~$ lspci -vnn | grep -i Ethernet
<IBM> 02:00.0 Ethernet controller [0200]: Broadcom Corporation NetXtreme BCM5751F Fast Ethernet PCI Express [14e4:167e] (rev 21)
<IBM> 04:02.0 Ethernet controller [0200]: Qualcomm Atheros AR5212 802.11abg NIC [168c:1014] (rev 01)
<IBM> it@it:~$
<IBM> kan jag kopiera allt som behovs from usb for att sedan starta om och sedan installera alla wifi network drivrutiner?
<macrobat> alla drivisar måste passa med kärnan du kör
<IBM> jag kor senaste xubuntu 14.04 installerat for 3 dagar sen
<realubot> IBM: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-2216861.html
<MarkusDBX> hehe, nu disconnecta han, men skulle säga att jag hade precis samma problem den här veckan. Ny xubuntu, mitt broadcom wifi ville inte fungera (nu hade han iofs atheros).
<MarkusDBX> Felsökte järnet, tröttnade och tryckte i ett intel wifi kort i laptopen istället, hade en annan laptop att slakta.
<MarkusDBX> Intel verkar funka bäst.
<larsemil> morrn
<HeMan> Morrn!
* Barre changed the topic of #ubuntu-se to: Välkommen till #ubuntu-se! Läs våra kanalriktlinjer på: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SwedishTeam/IRC/IrcRiktlinjer
 * NeverW8 kastar en sten och ser var den landar..
<andol> *aj*
 * NeverW8 ser nu att han är i en grotta med massa med 3lit3_1337-H4cK3Rz
<larsemil> NeverW8: heman är också här. :)
<NeverW8> Dammit, it's ruined!
<NeverW8> Jag satt och körde lite poker igår på min mac, tycker det är lite roligt att jag prövade pokerstars exe på windows och fick horribelt dåligt användande av den.. laggade och höll på. Sen emulerade jag den på ubuntu och vips så försvann lagget, var bara tvungen att använda någon gammal version av whine
<NeverW8> Men mac:n fungerar verkligen bäst när det kommer till pokerstars
<larsemil> Barre: vilka mer än du är det som opar här inne?
<Barre> larsemil: pm
<andol> ./msg chanserv access #ubuntu-se list
<Barre> andol praktiserar Freenode-fu.. listen littel grasshopper (a.k.a. larsemil =))
<larsemil> well. big grasshopper tipsade inte om det där när jag frågade honom... *muttrar*
<andol> Barre: Gissar att du vart mest nöjd med att få slänga dig med uttrycket little grasshopper? :)
<Barre> andol: hahaha... exakt..
<einand> !einand
<ubot2> einand, eller "Eleganten från Vidderna" som han också kallas, fullkomligt älskar olika !faktoider.
<einand> så, ubot2 är tillbaka
<Amoz> läste det som "Elgiganten"..
<larsemil> el gigante
<larsemil> jag har klarat mig jag.
<larsemil> !larsemil
<ubot2> Factoid 'larsemil' not found
<larsemil> 0/
<HeMan> !heman
<ubot2> heman is The Master of the Other Universe!
<HeMan> :)
<Barre> !barre
<ubot2> <barzam> Barre är så hardcore att han refererar till mat och toalett som I/O
<Amoz> Barre, vad innebär då "Output exception: could not write to dass" ?
<einand> Amoz: hård i magen
<Amoz> "Buffer overflow"
<Amoz> vad motsvarar det?
<einand> ;)
<einand> Delete My Library
<einand> Your music is being deleted. Please allow a few hours for all your music to be removed.
<Screedo> Godkväll i kanalen
<Barre> go' afton på dig också Screedo
<Screedo> Barre: Allt väl?
<Barre> inget att klaga på, själv då?
<Screedo> samma här.
<einand> någon som har förslag på en RPI liknande grej, med lite finare mäng ram, typ 2GB eller mera
<PsynoKhi0> hej, gäller det fortfarande för 14.04 att EFI mode kräver en egen FAT32 partition monterad som /boot/efi vid installation?
<peyam> Hej allihopa
<MarkusDBX> hej
<peyam> allt väl?
<MarkusDBX> jovars
<peyam> coolt
#ubuntu-se 2014-08-27
<larsemil> morrn
<larsemil> einand: www.elinux.org/Minnowboard:MinnowMax
<einand> larsemil: tack
<Barre> missar jag delar av diskussionerna eller svarar larsemil på en fråga einand ställt för länge sedan?
<macrobat> en häftigare hallonpaj
<larsemil> Barre: han ställde igår runt lunch frågan om rpi med mer ram.
<Barre> larsemil: aah.. ok, då känner jag mig trygg
 * ePax bråkar med Bacula hmmm
<einand> Barre: han svara på en fråga jag ställde igår
<Barre> einand: jag såg det.. snacka om dålig latency
<larsemil> Barre: du kan vara trygg
<Screedo> goddag i kanalen
<johanbr> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Comparison_of_single-board_computers har en tabell över SoCs
<johanbr> själv gillar jag wandboard och cubieboard
<Dynamit> BananaPi har mer ram-minne om jag hänger med rätt
<Dynamit> när det gäller en fråga rätt lång tillbaka i tiden
<PsynoKhi0> hej, nyinstallation av Trusty över Precise gick snett och EFI-partitionen har pajjat, är det chroot som gäller?
<einand> Jag har 3 stycken betacoins för mailbox
<einand> om någon vill ha en
#ubuntu-se 2014-08-28
<larsemil> morrn!
<HeMan> Morrn!
<Coffe> Yo
 * yarre spyr lite på fonterna i Mint
<andol> yarre: Du tror inte att det får dem att se än värre ut då? :P
<yarre> andol: haha jo
<ePax> Mint = Tesort?
<Diffen> Halloj gott folk. Tänkte fråga om någon här har bra koll på e-postserver. Har en kompis som är snål som få och som vill att jag installerar en mailserver till han som bara skall hantera mail. Givetvis vill han inte pröjsa för den utan vill köra opensource. Funderar på iRedmail men är lite konfunderad där.Eftersom e-postkontona är relativt stora (runt 4-5 gb eftersom de aldrig städar eländet) är det dumt a
<Diffen> tt spara det i fil. Någon som har tips på mailserver som löser detta utan filhantering? Imap är krav då de har fler enheter som är anslutna
<andol> Diffen: Tja, vi har ju fortfarande kostnaden i tid såväl som infrastruktur. Tror alla vinner i längden på att han din kompis istället köper tjänsten någontans.
<andol> Diffen: Mailserver (och mycket annat) är i huvudsak något du driftar själv för att du har specifika behov alt. för att det är tekniskt skoj.
<andol> Däremot har jag svårt att tror att jag kan spara pengar på det i längden.
<Diffen> andol, nja dom är typ 10 anställda men har säkert 40-50 konsulter ute och de ska ha var sitt konto. sedan skickas relativt stora filer och de städar fan aldrig sina konton. om han lägger exempelvis 60k på en bra lösning kan han gödsla med konton utan att det kostar extra. ska du ha 500 mb extra lagringsutrymme så blir det kostsamt ganska snart.
<andol> Diffen: Jo, men sen kommer det ju till regelbundet underhåll, felsökning, etc.
 * andol föreslår https://www.fastmail.fm/signup/business.html
<Diffen> andol, absolut. den snikasen han håller på och utnyttjar mig ändå så nu vill jag ha stålar för det ;)
<andol> Diffen: I alla fall så är ju 4-5GB ingenting i vad gäller storlek på mailboxar, åtminstone inte så länge du kör med Maildir i grunden, där varje enskilt mail mappar mot en fil.
<Diffen> andol, ska kolla hur möe dom har.
<Diffen> 20 konton är aktiva nu och 218 gb är använt på dom 20 kontona... ugh fan rensa
<andol> Tekniskt sett inga problem alls.
<Diffen> andol, nä
<andol> Diffen: Vill du ha något lite lagom färdigt integrerat där de själva kan lägga till konton etc så kan http://kolab.org/ vara värt att titta på.
<Diffen> andol, ska kika. Det viktiga är att mailen synkas och att det går snabbt och söka. annars blir det gnäll
<andol> Tja, låter som ytterligare en anledning att överväga ifall det verkligen är något du vill ta på dig? :)
<andol> Vad kör de med för lösning nu förresten?
<Diffen> macmini och kerio
<andol> ...och det primära syftet att byta handlar om att spara pengar, inte att det är någon funktionalitet man saknar eller så?
<huttan> Diffen: kollat upp Zimbra ? Deras gratislaternativ kanske hade varit nått
<Diffen> huttan ska kika. andol, både spara pengar men även få mer funktionalitet och köra med två burkar på olika geografiska ställen
<MarkusDBX> Verkar ambitiöst med egen hostat colab och mailsystem idag. Kul att det finns företag som satsar på sånt. Annars verkar dom flesta satsa på molnet idag.
<MarkusDBX> Vill man bevara företagshemligheter är dock egen hostat ett måste skulle jag tro.
<HeMan> eget moln ftw!
<Diffen> Sådär sorry det ringde här. MarkusDBX jodå de vill ha allt inhouse. De gillar att utveckla sina egna saker och ha koll på det. Då får man det som man önskar och det är inget fuzz :).
<Diffen> HeMan japp! :).
<MarkusDBX> Diffen: låter som ett vettigt företag.
<MarkusDBX> Jag försöker personligen köra mycket inhouse också. mest pga att molnet ständigt ändras, och jag får inte bestämma när.
<Diffen> MarkusDBX jodå :), de försöker. Vad kör ni för e-mailserver?
<MarkusDBX> Ingen egen emailserver än. Men på gång.
<Diffen> ok MarkusDBX: vad funderar ni på att köra?
 * andol kör egen mailserver främst därför att han vill att den ska prata IPv6, vilket begränsade de övriga utbudet gansak ordentligt.
<Diffen> andol vilken kör du? Du har säkert skrivit det nrä jag varit bort :D
<MarkusDBX> andol: det är du som skrivit en exemplariskt bra guide väl?
<andol> Diffen: postfix+dovecot
<andol> MarkusDBX: Nej, det där låter mer som något Barre skulle få för sig att göra.
<andol> MarkusDBX: Typ http://gargamel.nu/my-mail-server-setup/
<MarkusDBX> Diffen: har ingen speciell lösning att rekommendera. Kommer att satsa på något som är fullt ut opensource iaf.
<MarkusDBX> andol: haha, vi har pratat om det här ett par ggr, men jag har fortfarande inte hunnit ta mig tiden. =)  Superbra guide iaf.
<Diffen> andol: inga konstigheter med stora mailboxar och många enheter som är anslutna till kontona? läser lite om dovecot på nätet och det ser fint ut
<andol> Diffen: Inga som helst problem, åtminstone inte givet Maildir som lagringsformat.
<Diffen> ok då blir det till att förkovra sig i dovecot då :)=
<IBM> Kan nagon hjalpa mig med att fa igang wifi pa den installerade versionen xubuntu 14.04, just nu kor jag live usb for att kunna chatta, det konstiga ar att det ar exakt samma kopia som live usb som wifi inte funkar pa harddisken hur kan det komma sig egentligen?
<cHarNe2_> IBM: funkar trådat?
<cHarNe2_> eller du kanske inte har möjlighet att fixa det?
<IBM> Ursakta jag har inte nagra svenska bokstaver pa live usb?
<cHarNe2_> har troligen med drivruteiner att göra
<cHarNe2_> dina tecken har med teckenuppsättning att göra
<IBM> nej inte tradat heller
<cHarNe2_> men skit i det nu ;)
<cHarNe2_> blir ju lite svårt att felsöka detta tror jag då man inte vet hur saker ser ut i systemet :S
<IBM> jag har ju installerat fran live usb men wifi funkar inte pa kopian
<cHarNe2_> du får nog vänta på att någon som e bättre på ubuntu kommer in här
<IBM> alltsa pa harddisken
<IBM> det ar xubuntu 14.04
<IBM> kan man inte kopiera alla drivrutiner som behovs fran live usb for att sedan installera de pa harddisken?
<IBM> eller fran internet kanske?
<cHarNe2_> jo det borde man kunna göra, men jag vet inte hur (inte kört ubuntu på 5 år)
<IBM> aha ok
<IBM> kor du debian kanske?
<IBM> eller fedora?
<cHarNe2_> manjaro/arch hemma, debian/RHEL/CentOS på jobbet
<cHarNe2_> inte så populärt att köra arch på systemkritiska maskiner ;)
<IBM> antalet packet ar val mindre pa arch linux
<IBM> nar du sager RHEL menar du da red hat eller CentOS?
<cHarNe2_> IBM: Red Hat Enterprise Linux tror jag det betyder
<cHarNe2_> IBM: allt som man kan tänka sig vilja ha finns, om inte i officiella repos så finns det i AUR
<IBM> jag forsokte att installera debian fran usb, men det gick inte den kunde inte hitta image under installationen efter sprak och tagentbord valen?
<IBM> darfor har jag vald xubuntu istallet
<IBM> bagge dessa installations distar har jag installerat pa usb med hjalp av yumi fran pendrive
<IBM> vad menas med AUR?
<IBM> ar det som multiverse eller?
<IBM> folk brukar ofta foredra fedora framfor CentOS aven foretag, vet inte varfor?
<IBM> finns det nagon rullande release som bygger pa red hat?
<cHarNe2_> AUR Arch User Repo, där man kan lägga upp paket som inte finns annars
<IBM> ja som typ multiverse?
<IBM> som finns i xubuntu och sakert i debian
<IBM> arch ar ganska ny gemfort med gentoo
<IBM> men vad ar egentligen skillnaderan?
<IBM> obs fel
<IBM> obs fel
<IBM> men vad ar egentligen skillnaderna?
<IBM> men vad ar egentligen skillnaderna?
<MarkusDBX> Skillnaden mellan gentoo och arch?
<IBM> ja exakt
<IBM> men det finns sakert flera skillnader
<IBM> finns det nagon rullande release som bygger pa red hat som typ debian testing?
<IBM> folk brukar ofta foredra fedora framfor CentOS aven foretag, vet inte varfor?
<IBM> Ursakta jag har inte nagra svenska bokstaver pa live usb?
<IBM> Kan nagon hjalpa mig med att fa igang wifi pa den installerade versionen xubuntu 14.04, just nu kor jag live usb for att kunna chatta, det konstiga ar att det ar exakt samma kopia som live usb som wifi inte funkar pa harddisken hur kan det komma sig egentligen?
<andol> IBM: Finns ju alltid Fedora Rawhide, vilket jag antar att inte är helt olikt Debian Unstable - https://fedoraproject.org/wiki/Releases/Rawhide
<IBM> andol jag ar ute efter nagot som liknar debian testing inte unstable
<IBM> andol alltsa en redhat rullande release
<andol> IBM: Finns säkert kanaler där de har bättre koll på vad som händer i Red Hat-världen än vad vi har här i #ubuntu-se.
<gusnan> Dessutom så är Debian testing inte en rullande release.
<gusnan> (iom att den fryses).
<andol> Sant
<IBM> vad menar du med det?
<IBM> fryses?
<gusnan> Den fryses innan nästa Debianutgåva skall ges ut - Inga nya programversioner kommer in, förutom rättelser för allvarliga fel.
<IBM> det ar i alla fall det narmaste som man kan komma
<IBM> alltsa som bygger pa debian
<gusnan> kolla in Tanglu - tanglu.org - baserad på Debian Testing, men dom arbetar runt Debians Freeze.
<andol> gusnan: Fast är verkligen tanglu rullande?
<gusnan> andol: hmm, du verkar ha rätt, den verkar inte vara det...
<IBM> den verkar vara nagon slags beta eller testing men dock inte rullande
<gusnan> Japp, jag hade fel - dom tillåter uppladdning av nya versioner under Debians freeze, vilket gjorde att jag fick för mig att den var rullande... :/
<IBM> enligt mig sa borde det racka innom gnu/linux varlden att ha 2 sorters alltsa distar som antingen bygger pa debian eller redhat eftersom det ar redan alldeles for manga distar
<IBM> Ursakta jag har inte nagra svenska bokstaver pa live usb?
<IBM> Kan nagon hjalpa mig med att fa igang wifi pa den installerade versionen xubuntu 14.04, just nu kor jag live usb for att kunna chatta, det konstiga ar att det ar exakt samma kopia som live usb som wifi inte funkar pa harddisken hur kan det komma sig egentligen?
<gusnan> IBM: SolydXK då? (Jag är fortfarande kvar på rullande Debian-distar :)
<IBM> gusnan vilket ar det?
<gusnan> Jag hittade detta http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ScfVvpyAXpc&feature=youtu.be&t=38m
<gusnan> Men det är Linux Action Show, så man ska nog ta det med en nypa salt...
<IBM> gusnan hur hittar du alla dessa finns det nagon hemsida dar de har samlat alla distar?
<gusnan> haha - nja, jag har bara googlat - men det finns ju distrowatch.com
<Screedo> Godkväll i kanalen
<larsemil> MarkusDBX: gentoo kompilerar paketen, arch är förkompilerade. Bland annat
<einand> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pWXDqg896W0#t=53
<larsemil> http://imgur.com/a/sneoW
<EAG> har något hänt med quantal-repos?
<EAG> jag får 404 Not found på varenda en
<EAG> se.archive.ubuntu.com
<EAG> hmm.. vad fan jag trodde burken var på 12.04
#ubuntu-se 2014-08-29
<em> hi
<em> is anyone here awake?
<Linda^> no
<Linda^> :)
<em> hehe hi Linda sorry im speaking English here.
<em> I don't have an Ubuntu question but I wanted to learn something related to Swedish culture and I didnt know where else to find a lot of Swedes.
<TomJohnson> em, I wouldn't know either
<Linda^> em: haha.
<Linda^> efnet sweden for example.
<Linda^> I see TomJohnson joined the channel. and got banned :o What did you do? :o
<TomJohnson> Linda^, connected the wrong way
<Linda^> oh
<Linda^> what way is the wrong way
<Linda^> ?
<TomJohnson> With the built in web client in the browser
<Linda^> oh
<TomJohnson> Well no problem, I just wanted to check it out as I've only heard of it now
<Linda^> no activity there right now though
<em> ive heard that snus is very common in Sweden. Is it used by both men and women?
<Linda^> yes it is.
<em> It's completely socially acceptable?
<Linda^> I hate it. But I guess it is.
<Linda^> why wouldn't it be used by both men and women?
<em>  That's cool just wondering :)
<larsemil> morrn
<Barre> mörrn mörrn
<Barre> uppe med tuppen idag larsemil
<larsemil> min son gillar morgonen kan man säga
<Barre> nice
<larsemil> har till och med lyckat ta mig till jobbet redan
<HeMan> Morrn!
<thecpaptain> försöker installera GD library på Ubuntu 14.04. Installationen verkar gå bra, men när jag kör 'make check' så får jag felmeddelanden http://pastebin.com/MXaxuzzb. Några idéer?
#ubuntu-se 2014-08-30
<Screedo> God morgon i kanalen
<Barre> mörrn
<realubot_> Guten Morgen.
<Hoxx> Mrn
<andol> morgens
#ubuntu-se 2014-08-31
<Screedo> God morgon i kanalen
<einand> ok, nu hatar jag officelt spam
<einand> även om spamskyddet tar det
<Screedo> Någon som vet en bra guide att sätta upp en syslog server på ubuntu server?
<lord4163> Screedo: du behöver bara ändra lite i konfigurationsfilen :)
<Screedo> lord4163: Som denna guiden? http://www.techiecorner.com/1479/how-to-setup-syslog-server-in-ubuntu/
<lord4163> Screedo: testa http://community.spiceworks.com/how_to/show/65683-configure-ubuntu-server-12-04-lts-as-a-syslog-server
<andol> Screedo: Seriösa sysadmin-poäng på att köra central syslog-server :)
<einand> sedan så kör du graylog eller logstash på det
<Screedo> har kollat in logstash så är nog den jag kommer att köra
<Screedo> andol: har ju en hel del saker numera som loggarna är viktiga på, pfsense, nas4free, switchen etc. etc.
<Screedo> lord4163: tack för länken, ska kolla in.
<recharge> trodde jag skulle få problem när jag installerade skrivaren igår, men sökte på nätet och skrev några kommandon i terminalen, startade om datorn och vips så var den igång :)
<einand> recharge: trevligt
<recharge> det mesta finns ju faktiskt ute på nätet.. gäller bara att hitta det, vilket jag tycker kan vara nog så bökigt.. - men ibland så  :D
<Screedo> Hur mountar man en mapp från min nas4free maskin (FreeBSD) på en ubuntu server? tänkte hosta loggarna på min nas4free maskin eftersom syslog server körs på en virtuell maskin.
<Screedo> så jag ska mounta en mapp på min ubuntu server över nätverket.
<andyland> Någon som är bra på zfs här?
<Dynamit> Baa vad jag blir tokig på mitt NAS just nu
<Dynamit> jag har stängt av tjänsten i gränsnittet startat den igen ändå svarar inte tjänsten som jag startade om
<Dynamit> det funkade ända tills jag pausade XBMC
<Dynamit> ge mig fan på byter jag intern-port som den skall bruka funkar det säkert igen
<yarre> andyland: somewhat
<andyland> yarre: native zfs debian utan boot sticka och problem med grub?
<yarre> nej brukar funka bra för mig, nån speciell anledning till att du kör zfs ?
<yarre> bara man ger fan i o uppdatera kärnan o grub så :)
<andyland> yarre: hmm, nä plex typ och fint hot swap chassi
<Dynamit> som sagt bytte jag port funkar det som det ska igen alltså vad fan sådan här bugg borde inte finnas
<Dynamit> Med tanke på hur gammal NAS-modellen är
<yarre> andyland: antar att du följt guiden här? https://github.com/zfsonlinux/pkg-zfs/wiki/HOWTO-install-Ubuntu-to-a-Native-ZFS-Root-Filesystem
<andyland> yarre: Exakt, och så kör jag ju ett IBM M1015 också..
<yarre> andyland: en av anledningarna till att köra zfs är ju att hårdvaruraid är helt o hållet onödigt där
<yarre> det förstör mer än det gör nytta
<andol> yarre: Möjligtvis då att batteri-backupen i ett hårdvarukort fortfarande kan vara intressant, fast då utan att man nyttjar någon raid-funktionalitet från kort.
<yarre> andol: hört talas om ups? :P
<andol> yarre: Vad skyddar bäst UPS eller UPS+batteri-i-kort? Inte för att jag hävdar att den lilla vinsten är värd kostnaden för ett RAID-kort, utan mer för att jag ville skjuta ner ditt "helt o hållet onödigt" till "ganska onödigt".
<einand> yarre: en offline ups skyddar bäst
<einand> andol: menar jag
#ubuntu-se 2015-08-24
<aliz> help
<aliz> how can i burn ubuntu 15.4 iso as a bootable cd or dvd
<aliz> i need someone help in details
<aliz> I mean, I need help burning of ubuntu 15.4 iso file to CD or DVD into executable DETAILED execution.
<Coffe> http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/burn-a-dvd-on-ubuntu
<Coffe> http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/burn-a-dvd-on-windows
<aliz> I have downloaded it and burned with Burnaware, but it was not bootable.
<Coffe> its simpler to use a USB memory
<andol> aliz: Did you burn it as an image/iso, or just as adding a file to the CD? That is, when you insert the resulting CD, do you see lots of files on it, or just one iso file?
<andol> aliz: Also, any particular reason for the English, given that this is a Swedish channel?
<aliz> va bra
<aliz> när jag har bränt den så jag några mappar och några filer i skivan
<aliz> ursäkta om jag skriver lite fel
<arcsky_> god morgon
<arcsky_> när jag skrev en ubuntu instllation till ett usb minne. bootade sedan upp på en server och började installera. efter tangnetbords inställningen så frågade den om CD-ROM. hur kommer det säg?
<aliz> jag har läst på webenatt ubuntu 15.4 funkar inte usb vertion vad säger du om det?
<Amoz> aliz, 15.04 funkar utmärkt med USB
<qvak> ska man satsa på ssd hårdisk?
<Hund> Det finns ingen anledning att inte göra det.
<Amoz> hår-disk
<Hund> Haha
<Hund> SÃ¥g det inte ens.
<qvak> är det detta man ska ha som adapter ifall man har en grafikort med dvi och en skärm med vga?
<qvak> http://www.webhallen.com/se-sv/datorer_och_tillbehor/27648-dvi_adapter_analog_dvi_-_analog_vga ?
#ubuntu-se 2015-08-25
<HeMan> Morrn!
<NeverW8> Att bygga debian paket är för rörigt ibland alltså
<andol> NeverW8: Mycket en vanesak, precis som mycket annat.
<NeverW8> Antar det andol , bara att det är lite konstigt när man går från att bygga rpm paket hela dagarna till att börja fixa med .deb :P
<andol> NeverW8: Har precis påbörjat det omvända resan, och har väl lite åsikter jag med :P
<maxjezy> irc nuförtiden, ingen som ens hälsar någon välkommen
<maxjezy> har alla övergivit piratpartiet?
<maxjezy> och sista frågan. whats app?
<maxjezy> ge mig ett och noll.
<maxjezy> key-check one twot!
<maxjezy> om fingrarna kliar så, skriv något.
<maxjezy> jag är här i begränsad upplaga nu.
<maxjezy> einand, har du kikat in ZOOM Q modellerna?
<maxjezy> hur går det einand
<HeMan> själv är jag rätt nöjd att min domoticz pratar ipv6, både att man kan surfa dit och att den pratar med mqtt-servern över ipv6
<HeMan> men jag skulle vilja få igång owfs över ipv6 med
#ubuntu-se 2015-08-26
* Barre changed the topic of #ubuntu-se to: Välkommen till #ubuntu-se! Läs våra kanalriktlinjer på: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SwedishTeam/IRC/IrcRiktlinjer
<maxjezy> tjotjena!
<madbear> tjululu
<cowbacon> tjabba
<maxjezy> madbear, whats app
<maxjezy> ska vi köra igång med värsta spelet nu?
<maxjezy> har äntligen fått ner unity 3d efter massa om och men.
<maxjezy> windows 10 löste biffen.
<madbear> maxjezy: ja det ska vi
<madbear> men inte än, i jul
<maxjezy> ah men då börjar jag lite så länge
<Slartibart> HAr nån här koll på om det finns en kanal för dnsmasq?
<Amoz> Slartibart, inget officiellt som omnämns på hemsidan iaf
<Slartibart> Amoz: Nä, precis =|, hittade inte nåt där jag heller.
<Amoz> Slartibart, vad är det du ska göra då?
<Slartibart> Heh, lång historia :-p. Men försök kommer här:
<Amoz> Vad jag menade var att om du har gjort din research kanske du kan gå direkt till deras ML
<Slartibart> Pja. Är ju möjligt faktiskt. Tar mig en titt.
<Slartibart> ..fast den var kanske inte överjordiskt sökvänlig då B-|
<Slartibart> Parallellt med att jag försöker leta i dnsmasqs mailinglista: Vet nån om man kan få dnsmasq att svara olika på en query beroende på vilken dator som frågar? Behöver ge olika svar till guest och host i virtualbox.
<Slartibart> Jag har hittat ett svar på hur man ställer in det för dhcp, men inte för dns-delen..
<Slartibart> Det kan ju betyda att det inte går, ja, men det vore kul att få det svart på vitt.
<Amoz> Slartibart, om du förklarar grundproblemet så kanske vi kan hjälpa dig bättre
<Slartibart> Amoz: Det var det ovan: "Behöver ge olika svar till guest och host i virtualbox." Webservern - som är det det gäller - ligger på hosten, så där vill jag ha 127.0.0.1 som svar, men guest-operativen i virtualbox ligger på ett annat nät, med host som default gateway, så där vill jag ha det som svar.
<Amoz> o.O
<Slartibart> Jag använder ett gäng urler för virtual hosts för testsiter på lokala webservern, typ <version>.<system det gäller>.dev
<Slartibart> Funkar bra på hosten :)
<Slartibart> Men eftersom det är svårt att testa webutvecklingsprojekt utan IE nånstans, och det då finns som virtuella maskiner om man kör ubuntu........
<Amoz> funkar det inte att bara använda hostnamnet inifrån dina VMs?
<Slartibart> Nix =(
<Amoz> är du säker på att dnsmasq ens används om du gör uppslagningar inifrån dina VMs?
<Slartibart> Ja. Mina current.testsite.dev-uppslagningar hittas, virtualbox sätter ju hosten som dnsserver som default, men svaret blir 127.0.0.1..
<Slartibart> ..så *om* man kunde få dnsmasq att svara annorlunda när dnsqueryn kommer från en VM.. *önska*
<Amoz> släng in en hårdkodad conf, host=dindevserver/<datornsIP> :P
<Slartibart> Har funderat på det. Men listan över siter som ska finnas förändras, skulle vilja att alla uppslagningar om *.dev skulle gå till hosten isåfall. Och det kräver en dnsserver på guesten också, om det inte går att använda hostens.
<Slartibart> Det är den springande punkten, liksom.
<Amoz> om du bara har allt konfat rätt så ska du ju inte behöva ha DNS-servrar överallt
<Slartibart> Definiera "rätt"..
<Slartibart> Jag måste ju ha en dnsserver - väl? - för mitt lokala *.dev-nät?
<Slartibart> ..och att confa den är då ett work-in-progress ;-7..
<Amoz> beroende på scenariot ser ut kanske du kan hårdkoda hostens IP i dina hostsfiler i windows?
<andol> Man kan aldrig få för många DNS-servrar :)
<Slartibart> andol: Well... Jag vet inte om jag håller med *riktigt* helt där ;-j
<Slartibart> Amoz: Ja. Det är sant. Men då måste jag väl ha en rad per site per version av siten i hosts-filen? Eller starta en till dns-server då *tjoho*. Vore så mycket mera elegant om alla kunde använda host-dnsservern..
<Slartibart> Matdags. Tack för pratstunden :)
<Amoz> Slartibart, maskin.dev 192.168.1.115
<Amoz> om det ser ut så där borde väl alla subdomäner också slås upp till samma
<Amoz> så du behöver "bara" en entry per VM/system om jag inte tänker fel
#ubuntu-se 2015-08-28
<HeMan> jahapp, ska man smälla in 15.10 betan på laptopen nu då?
<maxjezy> ja
<HeMan> då kör jag!
<HeMan> laddaren inkopplad, ölen upphälld
<HeMan> wily, here I come!
<Amoz> HeMan, kan du testa lite gnomeshell åt mig med?
<HeMan> Amoz: jag kör gnome shell på min stationära med Fedora 22
<HeMan> Amoz: men är det något särskilt du vill ha testat i Ubuntu?
<Amoz> HeMan, jag vill mest bara åt de senaste GS för att de ser riktigt fint ut. Har nästan övervägt hoppa över till Fedora eller liknande för att få det. Men vet inte hur det står sig mot t.ex. 14.04
<HeMan> det jag inte gillar är att den bara har virtuella skrivbord i en dimension
<HeMan> men det finns pluginer för det så det gick lösa
<HeMan> jag ska göra en insats och byta till fedora på laptopen med, mest för att jag måste lära mig selinux ordentligt
<HeMan> åh nej
<HeMan> ölen tog slut innan den uppdaterats klart!
<Amoz> åh neeeej
<Philip5> HeMan: desto större orsak att dricka en till!
<Amoz> HeMan, ja det hade varit trevligt om GS fick lite fler dimensioner på skrivbordet. Saknas några såna där småsaker imo, för å göra den till en kompetent fönsterhanterare (eller vad nu än virtuella skrivbord hamnar under)
<HeMan> Philip5: tror det blir ett vinglas, hade ju inte prepppat för att uppdaterat
<HeMan> -at
<HeMan> +a
<HeMan> eller nått
<Philip5> HeMan: orutinerat
<Amoz> men hur funkar fedora egentligen? Är det rolling release? Ser ju ut som att F22 har väldigt nya paket när man kikar
<HeMan> jag tror de uppdaterar paketen rätt så mycket under varje release
<HeMan> tex så var det puppet 4.0 när jag började med 22 och nu är det 4.1
<Amoz> men samtidigt är det *inte* rolling release ?
<HeMan> så jag vet inte riktigt vad de har för kriterier för att kalla det ny release och för att stoppa in det i befintlig release
<Amoz> btrfs-progs 4.1.2 verkade te.x. gå ut till alla aktiva, 22,21,20 osv
<Amoz> oj, 21-23 menar jag. Å då står det "testing" på deras status
<Amoz> HeMan, men om du nu kör fedora på din stationära, upplever du det som mer pålitligt än ubuntu i allmänhet, jämfört med LTS resp. icke-LTS rellarna?
<Amoz> för enda anledningen till att jag stannar på LTS är för att jag upplever det mer strul-/kraschfritt.
<maxjezy> det är väl egentligen inte riktigt sant.
<maxjezy> fast, du upplever det så, så det är väl egentligen riktigt sant då.
#ubuntu-se 2015-08-29
<MrP> Hej
<Peyam> Salam, Det är jag farbror Peyam
<Peyam> har min tv kopplad som skärm
<Peyam> och den flaggar ibland
<Peyam> Ska jag installa den stängd källiga drivrutiner tkr ni?
<Peyam> ingen e här?
#ubuntu-se 2016-08-29
<bittin> http://www.meetup.com/ruststhlm/events/232054490/ finns platser kvar om folk är intresserade
#ubuntu-se 2016-08-30
<peyam> salamon aleikom
<peyam> "– När vi fick kännedom om det här ska personen inte ha varit död utan har avlidit på platsen till följd av skadorna,"
<peyam> vah? utlänningen fattar inte detta
#ubuntu-se 2016-08-31
<K350> Någon som spelar Minecraft här?
#ubuntu-se 2016-09-01
<larsemil> spelar och spelar.
<larsemil> jaha han var offline.
<Mathisen> nä fy vad segt det går på jobbet idag...
<Barre> allt är segt, sommaren är ju slut :(
<Mathisen> jo helt sant... bara 4 - 5  månader till vinter semester då.. man måste väll försöka tänka lite positivt
<larsemil> jag badade på lunchen igår. sköönt!
<bamsefar> larsemil: Är det försenat midsommarbad eller?
<larsemil> bamsefar: tss. Här badas det långt in i oktober!
<bamsefar> larsemil: Tänkte att du badade vid midsommar och nyår.
<larsemil> bamsefar: mjo. men därimellan också. :D
<bamsefar> SÃ¥pass
<larsemil> nån gång
<larsemil> födelsedagen. påsk och kanske om jag ska på dejt med min fru
<bamsefar> Ahh
<larsemil> bamsefar: du sitter inte på ett gäng switchar att låna ut till ett lan eller? behöver ca 20st 24portars...
<bamsefar> Ehm
<bamsefar> När då?
<larsemil> 29-30 oktober.
<bamsefar> Okej
<bamsefar> Nä, tills dess har jag nog inte det.
<larsemil> bamsefar: http://minecraft.daladevelop.se <--
<bamsefar> Ska du ha 400 portar till det?
<larsemil> nä.
<larsemil> 800. men har fått tag på hälften av switcharna redan.
<bamsefar> Jaha
 * Mathisen saknar 20+ ålders lan .. 
<Mathisen> brukade vara här ibland förut va ja bor.. lan + öl + skit snack.. va skoj..
<larsemil> Mathisen: arrangera ett!
<Mathisen> sku va det jo.. men lat som man är.. och så tror jag att folk är så lata nuförtiden när alla har 100/100 hemma så ingen vill fara på lan mera..
<Mathisen> men kan väll ha fel
#ubuntu-se 2016-09-02
<Barre> när jag försöker göra debian (det körs i en rasbian 8) repostories över https så klagar den "server certificate verification failed. CAfile: /etc/ssl/certs/ca-certificates.crt CRLfile: none"   förslag på vad för fel som är trasigt?
<andol> Barre: Antar att a) /etc/ssl/certs/ca-certificates.crt finns, och b) att repo-sökvägarnas https:// funkar som de ska i en vanlig webbläsare?
<Barre> andol: a) ja, b) nej, :) https://ftp.debian.org/debian/
<andol> Barre: Jomendåsås :) Pröva https://ftp.lysator.liu.se/debian/ istället.
<Barre> andol: såklart :)
#ubuntu-se 2016-09-03
<Barre> följer denna guide https://www.digitalocean.com/community/tutorials/how-to-create-an-ssh-ca-to-validate-hosts-and-clients-with-ubuntu  men får det inte att lira, får "No matching private key for certificate: /etc/ssh/ssh_host_ed25519_key-cert.pub" vad göra?
<Mathisen> Barre, fråga i #ubuntu bara de fixar nog åt dig :)
#ubuntu-se 2016-09-04
<nolsum> hejsan... jag har problem med att få en udev-rule att funka, för en usb-serial grej. nån som kan hjälpa mig med det?
<nolsum> se här: http://paste.ubuntu.com/23132113/
<Mathisen> har gjort en archlinux guide, tycker ni den är ok ? http://thizen.net samt om jag har något fel någon råkar se
#ubuntu-se 2017-08-28
<itmannen> inget nytt under solen?
<itmannen> Helt underbart med Ubuntu Gnome och dess extenssions
<itmannen> Det känns att det var väldigt länge sen jag var här
<Hund> Det är väl bra att någon tokig sate gillar GNOME. :P
#ubuntu-se 2017-08-29
<Squarism> Vad säger ni om detta https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CP8CNp-vksc  ? Stallman går berserk på Canonical för dom skickar personlig data till sina servrar
<coffe> Yo
<propus> yo
<andol> Squarism: Ah, Amazon-integration in Dash? Jo, den fick Canonical med rätta en massa skit för att det var enabled by default. Dock rätt säker på att man gjorde om gjorde rätt där?
<Squarism> andol, Aha.. kanske har ändrats
<andol> Åtminstone enligt http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2016/01/ubuntu-online-search-feature-disabled-16-04 så avaktiverades Amazon-integration som default från och med Ubunu 14.04, samt att alla online-sökning plockas bort från Dash i samband med Ubuntu 16.04.
<Squarism> thumbs up!
<Squarism> =D
<Squarism> vad kallas applikationer som  antingen  1. Alltid visas. Dvs, går inte att tabba bort. 2. Sånna som visas om man man pressar musen mot skärmens kant.
<Squarism> 1 - brukar kallas "allways-on-top" i windows.
<Hund> Squarism: Vill du att en klient alltid ska vara längst fram?
<Squarism> Hund, ja.. tror jag hittat det oxo. Verkar ju finnas inbyggt
<Hund> Då är det väl bara att högerklicka på fönsterlisten och välja "Always on top"? :)
<Hund> Det känns som en ganska grundläggande funktion, jag förusätter att alla har det.
<propus> hur gör man för att skydda skyddel sin host?
<Hund> propus: Vad menar du?
<propus> vill skydda min host
<Hund> propus: Det förstod jag med, men vad är din host? Din värddator? Din webbhost? En host kan vara mycket.
<andol> propus: Liksom, vad vill du skydda den mot?
#ubuntu-se 2017-08-30
<Zooklubba> skydda skyddel, skynda Hund !
<Hund> Zooklubba: Vad har jag sagt om att dricka innnan lunch?
<Zooklubba> det är uppskattat? En bra frukost måste väl guiness räknas som eller
<HeMan> mmm, beer
<Laban> Har någon av er erfarenhet av Scrollout, MailScanner eller @SSP? Försöker bestämma mig för vilken antispam gateway jag skall implementera.
<HeMan> andol är väl the goto guy då det gäller mail
<andol> Har ingen erfarenhet utav någon utav de där tre produkterna.
<andol> I övrigt hade jag en referens till GoT på tungan, men en sådan hade ju gått helt över huvudet på HeMan :P
<HeMan> andol: med flera mil!
<larsemil> andol: tittar han inte på GoT?
<larsemil> AND ONCE I RESPECTED HeMan. NOW I FEEL LIKE I KNOW NOTHING!
<HeMan>  /ignore larsemil
<HeMan> :-P
 * Zooklubba hajfajvs HeMan 
<Laban> You know nothing, larsemil.
<Zooklubba> våga vägra got
<dautanoerd> Hej, alla datorhackers. Kan någon för mig tala om huruvida det vid antingen Hitta.se eller Eniro.se existerar något slags doldt "avancerad sök"? Om man söker efter en person med vanligt namn kan man få tusentals resultat som tar en evighet att långsamt söka igenom manuellt med ögonen och trycka "nästa resultatsida" o.s.v. Jag vill kunna begränsa sö
<dautanoerd> kresultaten till enbart personer från 40-42 år, t.ex. Vet någon?
<Hund> dautanoerd: Jag vill minnas att man kan filtera rätt bra på birthday.se.
<Meerkat> Du kan skriva in ålder på hitta.se.
<dautanoerd> Om man kan det så ignorerar den det alltid för mig.
<Meerkat> sök via google
<dautanoerd> Plus att den alltid hittar en massa irrelevanta som inte alls har det namn man sökt på. Irriterande.
<Meerkat> site:hitta.se namn namnsson 42 år
<dautanoerd> Eh... nej.
<Meerkat> varför inte?
<dautanoerd> Idiotiskt.
<Hund> haha
<sptnx> :D
#ubuntu-se 2017-08-31
<Hund> Mors
<Zooklubba> man kan alltid ringa skatteverket och fråga.
<Zooklubba> "olof något, 25-27 år, någonstans i kumla"
 * Zooklubba slår Hund 
<Hund> I vad?
<Hund> Lathet?
<Hund> :P
<Zooklubba> nej, med en fisk såklart.
<Zooklubba> klassiska mIRC
<Hund> :D
<Hund> Det var längesedan man använde mIRC.
<Zooklubba> Jao
<Zooklubba> good old times. haxxade med mirc-script
<Hund> :D
<Zooklubba> annoyscriptet var jävligt kul, fanns till någon annan klient. sätta det på dig så bliru notice:ad på allt du skriver. fungerade väl iofs mest för att folk inte hade så mycket /ignore då
<Hund> Ah. :)
<Zooklubba> känns som om min telefon brinner
<magnus__> hej... jag har ett ssh-problem - nån som kan hjälpa mig? Jag lyckas helt enkelt inte logga in på en server här i huset, den säger fel lösenord hela tiden
<Mathisen> magnus__, då är det fel lösen helt enkelt, så länge de inte är root du försöker logga in som. vissa distar skickar .conf som standards har root login av
<magnus__> root är det enda jag kan logga in som :)
<magnus__> så jag loggar in som root, och ändrar min användares lösenord med pwd <user>
<magnus__> right?
<magnus__> eller passwd <user>
<Mathisen> yep
<magnus__> måste jag göra nåt mer?
<magnus__> är det inte nåt med ssh-lösenord och användarlösenord som ska synkas?
<magnus__> eller vänta, den säger faktiskt "permission denied" inte att lösen är fel
<Mathisen> nope
<Mathisen> ssh,har du in som rätt user då
<Mathisen> ssh magnus@din.ip.nu
<magnus__> det är på lokala nätet
<Mathisen> menade i det formatet
<magnus__> okej
<magnus__> jag gör ssh -l <user> ipnr
<magnus__> är det skillnad?
<Mathisen> nope
<Mathisen> men prova ändå
<Mathisen> vägrar det lägg till längst ner i sshd config " AllowUsers magnus " så klart byt ut magnus mot rätt användare
<Mathisen> starta om sshd systemctl sshd restart
<magnus__> ja funkar inte
<Mathisen> eller om gamalt system /etc/init.d/sshd restart
<Mathisen> nu tillbaka till jobbet för mig
<magnus__> ok, tack
<magnus__> ok, funkar inte.... nån annan här som har nån idé?
<Hund> magnus__: Vad händer om du kör med en nyckel?
<magnus__> ssh-copy-id?
<Hund> Mjo, om du redan har en nyckel.
<magnus__> permission denied....
<magnus__> skapade en nyckel
<Hund> Det var längesedan jag konfade SSH, så jag minns inte alla steg. Men det finns ju guide för det.
<magnus__> ja copy-id funkar ju smidigt, men jag måste ändå logga in. och får bara permission denied
<magnus__> som att slå huvudet i väggen...fattar inte...
<Hund> Hur ser din config ut?
<magnus__> ssh-config? (sorry, blev upptagen lite)
<magnus__> kan jag pasta den nånstans?
<Hund> Mjo, på servern.
<Hund> dpaste.de
<magnus__> https://dpaste.de/sYvD
<magnus__> säger den dig nåt+
<Hund> Mjadu.
<Hund> Barre kan säkert. :P
<magnus__> solved!! användaren måste vara i ssh-gruppen
<Hund> Ah
<Hund> haha
<Hund> Jag råkade ut för en liknande sak förut när jag installerade om Linux.
<Hund> Jag fick inte igång 3D-grafiken med mitt grafikkort.
<Hund> Felsökte, kompilerade om, konfade och allt möjligt.
<Hund> Visade sig att jag glömt lägga till mig i gruppen video. :P
#ubuntu-se 2017-09-01
<Zooklubba> Hund är de inte ofta längre
<Zooklubba> låter ju som AllowRootLogin eller vad nu den keyn heter-problem
<Hund> Zooklubba: Vad är inte ofta? :P
<Zooklubba> oj, jag slutade meningen i mitten
#ubuntu-se 2017-09-02
<Mithridates> Heeej alltså det var ett tag sedan jag höll på med ubuntu. Jag försöker få alla knappar på min mus att fungera. All information jag hittar om det  är flera år gamla. Så jag antar att exempelvis imwheel är fortfarande vad som gäller?
<Hund> Zooklubba: lol
<ceda> hej. Jag försöker logga in på forumet (bbforum) för att följa en tråd om Bank-ID. Jag har inte loggat in på år och dagar, och minns inte vad jag registrerade för användarnamn. Jag kan dock inte skapa ett nytt konto, eftersom jag möts av "den e-postadressen används redan". Jag kan därför varken logga in, återfå lösenord (kräver både användarnamn och e-postadress), eller skapat ett nytt
<ceda> konto. Jag vore jättetacksam för hjälp med att komma in i forumet!
<jushur> men du har den mailen kvar?
<ceda> japp
<ceda> ... och jag har kollat efter gamla "välkommen"-mail från ubuntu-se - hittar inget. (Har heller inte bränt ned i fil med gpg-kryptering.)
#ubuntu-se 2017-09-03
<Hund> Forumet är ju typ dött. Den enda som fortfarande är admin där är johanre och jag har inte sett till honom här något.
<Umeaboy> Hej!
<Umeaboy> Jag har inga problem med att uppdatera med apt-get update och inga fel syns i terminalfönstret, men ändå så finns inte det paketet som jag söker efter.
<Umeaboy> Har lagt till daily-PPA:n för Thunderbird.
<Umeaboy> Och JA, jag vet att den är instabil.
<Umeaboy> Vad kan man göra?
<Umeaboy> synaptic hittar ingen träff när jag skriver thunderbird och tittar efter thunderbird-trunk.
<gusnan> Umeaboy: Vilken PPA? Det ser ut som om ~ubuntu-mozilla-daily inte kallar paket thunderbird, utan "thunderbird-trunk"
<gusnan> https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-mozilla-daily/+archive/ubuntu/ppa
<Umeaboy> gusnan: http://ppa.launchpad.net/ubuntu-mozilla-daily/ppa/ubuntu
<gusnan> Umeaboy: Precis, testa med att installera thunderbird-trunk istället för thunderbird
<Umeaboy> Om jag skriver sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install thunderbird-trunk -y så får jag som svar: E: Kunde inte hitta paketet thunderbird-trunk
<gusnan> huh? well, det kan jag inte förklar.
<gusnan> +a
<Umeaboy> Prova själv om du inte tror mig.
<gusnan> Nä, du har rätt, jag får samma sak.
<Umeaboy> Jag vill mena att allt verkar ju stå rätt till.
<Umeaboy> Nyckeln är OK för repo'n.
<Umeaboy> Och inget fel när man uppdaterar heller.
<Umeaboy> Tittar man på den sidan så finns ju paketen listade.
<Umeaboy> Det kan vara så att de är bortplockade från repo'n, men inte i listan.
<Umeaboy> Eller?
<gusnan> ja, något sånt skulle jag gissa på. I samma repo finns ju firefox-trunk också, och dom ser jag, men thundebird verkar vara väck.
<gusnan> thunderbird-trunk menar jag.
<gusnan> Umeaboy: Jag hade hört på #ubuntu-mozillateam om jag var du (det nämns på PPAns sida på launchpad).
<Umeaboy> Already a step ahead of you. :)
<gusnan> :)
<Umeaboy> Inget svar än så länge.
<gusnan> Umeaboy: Den här verkar funka: https://launchpad.net/~mozillateam/+archive/ubuntu/thunderbird-next
<gusnan> Version 56 - vet inte om det är senaste dock...
<Umeaboy> Jo.
<jushur> det är lite konstigheter i almänhet senaste dagarna med repos, antar de försöker reparera ngt. å aktivt tar bort en del saker tillfälligt.
<jushur> dvs sett detta i andra distros med
<Umeaboy> Nu fick jag Next som en uppdatering iaf.
<Umeaboy> Men det står Beta i fönstret på sidan som laddas automatiskt när man öppnar Thunderbird.
<Umeaboy> Kollar även Versionsfakta & då står det Beta.
<Umeaboy> https://www.mozilla.org/en-US/thunderbird/56.0beta/releasenotes/?buildid=20170822153421&locale=sv-SE&os=Linux&uri=/thunderbird/releasenotes/&version=56.0
<Umeaboy> Jag föredrar Nightly för att jag skickar mer än gärna in rapporter när den kraschar.
<sptnx> nightly build har ingenting med crachlog att göra. de kan du ställa in i alla versioner
